# MTB-Ludwigsburg



## MTB_Tom (26. April 2010)

So,jetzt gibts ein eigenes Topic wo man sich nach Herzenslust über alles unterhalten,treffen bzw. Treffpunkte ausmachen kann.
Also haut rein Jungs!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. April 2010)

Das war die schöne Tour mit Hardy+Paule+Oli
LB-Marbach-BiBi-Markgröningen-Asperg-LB
ca. 50km








Letzten Fr. mit dem Arbeitskollegen u. Bekannten.
LB-BiBi-Stromberg-Hessigheim-LB
War sehr nett
...aber auch etwas laaaang...ca. 120km


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (26. April 2010)

...das mit dem mtb kann auch mal etwas gröber werden
wenn man das passende bike dazu hat....





















sorry...besser gings nicht mit der handy cam

man sieht sich wieder am do. 1700 am schloß

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. April 2010)

Na du bist mir ja ne nummer!
Sieht mein Helm echt so sch... aus?


----------



## riderhardy (26. April 2010)

moin,

eigentlich nicht

endlich ein thread für normalo mtb´ler

gruss
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. April 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Na du bist mir ja ne nummer!
> Sieht mein Helm echt so sch... aus?


 
nö,fand ich nicht..denke mein handy verzerrt das etwas...
aber ich weis,dass meine mütze nicht topaktuell ist
wie eben der fahrer auch....

hab noch eins...


----------



## riderhardy (27. April 2010)

moin,

ab jetzt müssen wir uns hier verabreden, die profis fahren ja ohne termine bekannt zu geben

bis später
hardy


----------



## Beton-Paul (27. April 2010)

Ich hab gerade mein Abo bei den Enduroaner gelöscht, ich will da ja nicht stören!


----------



## riderhardy (27. April 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mein Abo bei den Enduroaner gelöscht, ich will da ja nicht stören!



moin, 

ich habe mich dem paul angeschlossen


----------



## kreisimeck (27. April 2010)

also ich hab da mal ne kleine frage hab da vom meim händeler heute ne pumpe für meine gaben bekommen, hab promt weil ich einfach mal keine ahnung hatte in die negativkammer kon meiner revelation u turn gaben 8 bar nei geballert  habens dann au wieder raus gemacht kein ding und in die richtige kammer^^
so nun ist mit aber daheim aufgefallen, dass ich mein kompression dreh dings in + also mehr federweg richtung übern anschlag dehn kann und sie au nimmer bis auf 110 mm sonder iwo bei 115 oder so am niedrigsten punkt ist.

so hat da wer n lösungsvorschlag, freiwillige immer vor 

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. April 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade mein Abo bei den Enduroaner gelöscht, ich will da ja nicht stören!


 
hab ich schon nach dem 2. verweiss gemacht....

@Steffen:sorry,ich hab nur nen dämpfer zum aufpumpen,aber der paule sollte da event. was wissen...

gruß
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (27. April 2010)

Hallo Steff,

ich bin da leider auch ein Anfänger wenn es um Luftdämpfer/ Gabel geht, ich denke aber 8 Bar ist für ne Gabel ne Menge !? Land dir doch mal die Manuels von RockShox runter, oder versuch über die Suchfunktion im Technikbereich, da sind bestimmt ne Menge Leute die dir hier weiterhelfen können!

Kommst du mit am Do.

Grüße
PAul


----------



## stephan.n (27. April 2010)

Leute, Leute was geht denn eigentlich ab? 

Was ihr gerade treibt ist schlimmer als im Kindergarten!

Dream war genervt von den vielen Thread's die nicht wirklich zu
Enduro Touren gepasst haben.
Und nicht nur er war genervt!

Er hat mehrmals darauf hingewiesen und irgendwann ist es halt mal gut. 

Schön das ihr einen eigene Thread aufgemacht habt, aber bitte hört auf mit den Frotzeleine, das ist unterste Schublade!

Wenn ich das schon lese

"endlich ein thread für normalo mtb´ler"
"ab jetzt müssen wir uns hier verabreden, die profis fahren ja ohne termine bekannt zu geben"
"Ich hab gerade mein Abo bei den Enduroaner gelöscht, ich will da ja nicht stören!"
"im gegensatz zu dir fahren wir ja wenigstens und schrauben nicht nur.."

kommt mir das kotzen. 

Hardy, schalt mal eine Gang zurück!
Dream hat dir bereits erklärt warum mir keine großen Terminplanungen in den Wintermonaten machen.

Zudem sind wir (Dream inklusive) vermutlich in den Wintermonaten öfters biken gewesen wie ihr.
Auch kenne ich jemand der irgendwie nie Zeit hatte oder kurzfristig absagte 

Deine Antworten waren meiner Meinung nach schon recht beleidigend und das muss wirklich nicht sein. 


Gruß vom "unnormaler" MTB'ler


----------



## Beton-Paul (27. April 2010)

Hallo Stephan,
ist doch alles im grünen Bereich, hat doch keiner wirklich böse Worte benutzt, wir Poste halt nun hier und sind Glücklich und Punkt.

Und übrigens nochmal danke für die detailiert beschreibung, wenn ich von Wildbad zurück bin möcht ich auf alle Fälle mal nach Eppingen, vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen hingehen.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## stephan.n (27. April 2010)

Ja schon klar, aber man kann es auch mal gut sein lassen. 

Meinem Empfinden nach war das ein oder andere schon ein wenig grenzwertig und unangebracht. 

Gern, meldest dich wenn mal vorhast vorbeizugehen. 

LG Stephan


----------



## Nick.Name (27. April 2010)

Muss ich jetzt hier rein


----------



## kreisimeck (27. April 2010)

ich denk mal ich werd in marbach zu euch stoßen fahren und federn tuts noch  aber wenn einer ne dämpferpumpe mitnimmt wär ich ihm gottdankbar   um 1800 wie gesagt wurde seht ich an der brücke einfach nach nem 17jährigen auf nem kupfer schwarzen rad suchen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (27. April 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Stephan,
> ist doch alles im grünen Bereich, hat doch keiner wirklich böse Worte benutzt, wir Poste halt nun hier und sind Glücklich und Punkt.
> Grüße
> Paul


 
sehe ich auch so.
u. wie schon gesagt>radeln ist freizeit>freizeit ist mir heilig u. da mach ich mir keinen stress>hab den auf der arbeit genug.

für mich persöhnlich ist eben nicht verständlich,wenn wir im prinzip alle das gleiche machen>IN DIE PEDALE TRETEN
und dazu wohnen wir fast alle im gleichen Landkreis...dann wird unterschieden in ENDURO..CC..Marathon od. was weis ich was.
wollte auch kein eigenes Topic aufmachen,genau aus dem Grund.

Paule hat meist immer im Single Treff gepostet,was aber für manch anderen nicht so bewusst war.
Hier im Berecih Stuggi Untertopic geht eben mehr wie ich denke.

wenn sich aber Unmut auftut wenn man auch andere Dinge labert als nur über ENDURO im ENDURO topic,dann tut es mir eben leid u. ich verpiss mich u. muss das nicht haben.

möchte jetzt nicht für den Hardy sprechen,aber wer ihn kennt,weis ,dass er das nicht so hart meint wie man (der Schwabe)das liest u. der humor schwelgt da immer mit mit seinen Äusserungen
mit

Also alles im grünen Bereich>und auch hier wird im Bereich Enduro gelabert,logo auch mal übers Rennrad od. Laufen...Schwimmen...Nasebohren etc.

@Nick Name:Bist hier gerne gesehen,wie auch alle Anderen

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. April 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> ich denk mal ich werd in marbach zu euch stoßen fahren und federn tuts noch  aber wenn einer ne dämpferpumpe mitnimmt wär ich ihm gottdankbar  um 1800 wie gesagt wurde seht ich an der brücke einfach nach nem 17jährigen auf nem kupfer schwarzen rad suchen^^


 
mhhh..ne Pumpe hab ich,aber wäre gut,wenn Du vorher die Daten für deine Gabel mitbringen würdest.Also bei wieviel Körpergewicht wieviel Druck in die Gabel sollte.Sind ja nur Richtwerte.
Schau auch mal in den Technikbereich u. Frag da auch mal nach.

Bei der Fahrradbrücke auf der Marbacher Seite warten
Wegen Uhrzeit:
@Paule/Hardy u. Rest:Uhrzeit 17.30Uhr od. erst 1800??Wäre 1800 nicht bissle spät für ne Tour

Gruß
tom


----------



## Matthias247 (27. April 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> also ich hab da mal ne kleine frage hab da vom meim händeler heute ne pumpe für meine gaben bekommen, hab promt weil ich einfach mal keine ahnung hatte in die negativkammer kon meiner revelation u turn gaben 8 bar nei geballert  habens dann au wieder raus gemacht kein ding und in die richtige kammer^^
> so nun ist mit aber daheim aufgefallen, dass ich mein kompression dreh dings in + also mehr federweg richtung übern anschlag dehn kann und sie au nimmer bis auf 110 mm sonder iwo bei 115 oder so am niedrigsten punkt ist.
> 
> so hat da wer n lösungsvorschlag, freiwillige immer vor
> ...


8 bar ist kein Problem. Aber bei den Rock Shox Gabeln sollte in der Positivkammer immer gleich viel oder auch mehr Druck als in der Negativkammer sein, sonst ziehts die Gabel zusammen und sie hat nicht den vollen Federweg. Denke mal das meinst du, dein letzter satz ist nämlich reichlich unverständlich.


----------



## Nick.Name (27. April 2010)

@MTB_TOM: Bin ja mal gespannt mit welchem Rad du am Do kommst. das GT würde ich mir schon gerne mal live ansehen. Scheint ja ziemlich witzig zu sein


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. April 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> Bin ja mal gespannt mit welchem Rad du am Do kommst. das GT würde ich mir schon gerne mal live ansehen. Scheint ja ziemlich witzig zu sein


 
na hab ja nichts anderes

das centurion(war doch eins am mo. ,oder hardy?) lies sich natürlich besser die treppen runter fahren od. auch springen ist kein thema bei 130mm...auch wheelys gehen leichter von den pedalen...aber ich hab mich auch schon auf das GT eingeschossen

ok,könnte auch komplett hart mit dem MB4 kommen,aber meine bandscheibe macht da wohl nicht lange mit....


----------



## boernie (27. April 2010)

würde mitfahren wenn man mir sagt wann und wo ihr euch trifft.


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. April 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Bei der Fahrradbrücke auf der Marbacher Seite warten
> Wegen Uhrzeit:
> @Paule/Hardy u. Rest:Uhrzeit 17.30Uhr od. erst 1800??Wäre 1800 nicht bissle spät für ne Tour
> 
> ...


 
bitte morgen noch mal kurz hier reinschaun ,aber fix ist:
1700 am schloß Lb haupteingang
ob dann 1730 od. 1800 in marbach an der fahrrad-neckarbrücke ist mir jetzt noch nicht 100% bekannt.

angedacht ist auch mal in nächster zeit an der enz entlang....dann wohl eher deine ecke,oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (28. April 2010)

Ich wollte mich zu diesem Thema eigentlich nicht mehr äussern. Da hier aber doch einiges steht, dass ich so nicht stehen lassen möchte, hier nun mein abschliessendes Statement dazu:


1.
Ich habe absolut nichts gegen RR, CC oder was für Bikespielarten auch immer! Jeder kann bei uns mitfahren, ganz egal welches Bike er auch hat, von mir aus auch mit dem RR. Und das lieber Tom, weisst Du auch. Spätestens dann, wenn Du mich angerufen hast und ich mit Dir stundenlang telefoniert habe um Deine technischen Fragen zu beantworten, sollte Dir das klar geworden sein (da war dann auch der jetzt so verachtete "Schrauber" in mir ganz brauchbar für Dich). 


2. 
Scheinbar scheint Dir der Sinn eines Themas nicht ganz klar zu sein oder Du ignorierst es einfach. Themen sind sinnvoll um die Übersichtlichkeit zu erhalten. Ansonsten könnte dieses Forum aus einem einzigen, seitenlangen Thread bestehen, wo jeder reinschreibt was ihm gerade einfällt, aber keiner mehr je was findet, ohne diesen seitenlangen Thread zu durchkämen.

In einen Bremsen Thread geht es um Bremsen und nicht um Lenker oder irgendwelche RR-Touren im Schwarzwald.   

Ich habe den Thread damals eröffnet um nette Leute für gemeinsame (Enduro) Touren zu finden (das ist das Thema dieses Threads). Und nicht um jemand eine Plattform zu bieten, sein großes Mitteilungsbedürfnis über alles und jeden zu befriedigen. 
Dafür gibt es andere Bereiche oder man macht (wie vorgeschlagen) einen separatem Thread dafür auf.

Das hat absolut nichts mit Dir persönlich, Classic-Bikes, Brötchen oder Nutella zu tun. 


3. 
Diese Satz von Dir sagt eigentlich alles über das Problem aus:


> hab ich schon nach dem 2. verweiss gemacht....


Der von Dir so genannte "Verweis" war eine freundschaftliche Bitte, genauso wie der erste. Und offensichtlich hast Du beide wahrgenommen und verstanden.

Diese Bitte hast Du absichtlich ignoriert und einfach wie gehabt weiter gemacht bzw. Dich gesteigert. Also wundere Dich nicht, wenn irgendwann jemand mit der Faust auf den Tisch haut.
Das Leben ist kein Ponyhof und wenn man auf die Herdplatte fasst, verbrennt man sich. Manche lernen das schon in der Kindheit, andere nie.


4. 
wie gehabt kann jeder jederzeit mit uns mitfahren, auch Du Tom.


5.
@Paul: Du hattest mit dem ganzen "Problem" nichts zu tun, hast es im Eifer des Gefechts aber trotzdem mit abbekommen. Dafür entschuldige ich mich. 

----

Ed Hardy: was Du da abgelassen hast, war einfach nur beleidigend und ohne jede Substanz. Von einem gestandenen Mann mittleren Alters, hätte ich etwas mehr erwartet! 
Wir kennen uns nicht und sind jemals zusammen gefahren. Du hast absolut keine Ahnung wann, wo und wie ich fahre. 
Ausserdem habe ich Dir bereits im März erklärt, warum es in den letzten Wochen mit den "öffentlichen" Touren nicht vorwärts ging. 


..


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. April 2010)

Guten Morgen Flo,
ist doch alles halb so schlimm wie Du es siehst.
Sei einfach bissle lockerer

In diesem Topic kann sich jeder unterhalten (so wie Du es auch gemacht hast) über was auch immer>und so sieht eigentlich mein Verständniss nach einem Topic aus.
Ich hätte jetzt nicht von Dir gedacht,dass Du dein Topic wirklich NUR speziell auf ENDURO Themen ausgelegt hast.

Was genau sind den eigentlich Enduro-Touren?
Bin doch bis jetzt alles mit meinem 80mm mitgefahren>hab aber kein ENDURO>ergo hätte ich mich ja in deinem Topic nie zu Wort melden dürfen?

Nette Leute hab ich dabei in deinem Topic auch getroffen u. gefunden

Und verachten od. ignorieren habe/tue ich dich nicht>ich hab jetzt nur die Konsequenz aus deiner (für mein Empfinden) etwas engen Sichtweise in deinem Topic gezogen u. halte mich jetzt eben nur hier auf u. ihr ENDURISTEN könnte euch ungestört in deinem Topic treffen u. unterhalten>aber hier seit ihr auch gern gesehen wenn ihr nur labern wollt

Biken=Freizeit=Spaß

Grüße u. nen schönen Tag
Tom

PS:...und jetzt weiter ums Biken.Danke


----------



## boernie (28. April 2010)

also 1700 vor blüba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (28. April 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> also 1700 vor blüba


 
das ist 100% fix


----------



## boernie (28. April 2010)

ok dann bin ich mit von der partie
freu mich scho


----------



## kreisimeck (28. April 2010)

was heisst des dann für mich ich würde in marbach an der fußgängerbrücke da beim bootshaus auf euch warten 1730 oder 1800


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. April 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> was heisst des dann für mich ich würde in marbach an der fußgängerbrücke da beim bootshaus auf euch warten 1730 oder 1800


 
tourguide paule sagt 1800 an der brücke

cu
tom


----------



## riderhardy (28. April 2010)

moin,

bis morgen dann

gruß
hardy


----------



## Nick.Name (28. April 2010)

Da ich noch nicht genau weiss wann ich morgen nach Hause komme bin ich spät. 18 Uhr an der Brücke in Marbach. Wie lange ist geplant? 2h? und eher hartes  oder weiches hinterteil.

gibts eigentlich ne möglichkeit, das automatisch neue Beiträge geladen werden?


----------



## riderhardy (28. April 2010)

moin,  

wir fahren alle arten der räder, ist geschmacksache, ich werde morgen mal hardtail fahren, letzte woche war ich mit einem fully unterwegs

gruß
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. April 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> Da ich noch nicht genau weiss wann ich morgen nach Hause komme bin ich spät. 18 Uhr an der Brücke in Marbach. Wie lange ist geplant? 2h? und eher hartes oder weiches hinterteil.
> 
> gibts eigentlich ne möglichkeit, das automatisch neue Beiträge geladen werden?


 
fahr wie meist mein GT fully..2h kann gut sein...ich nehme die lampe mit..sicher ist sicher

ich gehe immer auf kontrollzentrum um zu sehen ob sich was im topic getan hat.

bis morge...
cu
tom
ps:klettern war heute geil bei dem wetter...leider auch nen nagel in den mopedreifen gefahren..ärgerlich bei dem schönen wetter


----------



## Nick.Name (28. April 2010)

dann komm ich wieder hart


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (29. April 2010)

Nein wir fahren alle weich du auch!


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. April 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Nein wir fahren alle weich du auch!


 
also bissle federweg?kein hart/hart MTB?

so..mach mich mal fertig ne runde RR bei diesem schönen wetter zu fahren...frühdtück beendet...urlaub ist was feines
cu
tom


----------



## Stefan72 (29. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich gehe Samtag in Stuttgart biken. Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann gerne vorbei kommen. 
Treffpunkt ist am Gefängnis in Stammheim, ich als Ludwigsburger werde mit dem Bike hinradfeln

Treffpunkt:

9:00 Uhr

TV Gaststätte
Solitudeallee 162
70439 Stuttgart


Singeltrailtour: 55km 1100 hm ca. 3,5 Std + Pausen (optionale Zusatzschleife +500hm/25km/1,5Std) 

Die Zusatzschleife kennen einige schon, von dreamdeep:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wyculhpmcpmjaarz

Ich hoffe von den BOAs ist auch der ein oder andere dabei.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. April 2010)

Hi Stefan,
von wo startest Du am Sa. in LB?
Wenn das Wetter mitmacht würde ich mitfahren(leider sieht die Wettervorhersage nicht so rosig aus)
Ob mit Zusatzschleife od. ohne ist mir egal

Schee wars heute mit der Horde Mtb`ler
Vom Jüngling bis zum Mann mittleren Alters
Hardtail bis Fully

Hammerwaden-Hardy







Nach dem Trail ist vor dem Trail






Freu mich aufs nächste mal!

Cu
Tom


----------



## Stefan72 (30. April 2010)

Hallo Tom,

sehr gut, am besten wir treffen uns in der Solitudeallee, Ecke Steinbeisstraße. Bei der Waschanlage mit den Hockdruckreinigerboxen. So gegen 8:40 Uhr.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. April 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> sehr gut, am besten wir treffen uns in der Solitudeallee, Ecke Steinbeisstraße. Bei der Waschanlage mit den Hockdruckreinigerboxen. So gegen 8:40 Uhr.
> 
> Grüße Stefan72


 
Hi Stefan,
wenn das Wetter passt u. ich heute einige Dinge von meiner "muss ich noch erledgen Liste" streichen kann,dann passt das
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (30. April 2010)

moin  alle miteinander

sitze hier im internetcafe, pc daheim ohne w-lan, war ne hammer tour gestern, gerne wieder

wünsche euch allen ein schönes we, eine schöne nächste woche

@paul: brech dir nicht die beine in wildbab

bis später
hardy


----------



## Beton-Paul (30. April 2010)

werd ich machen, scheibenwischer hab ich eingepackt


----------



## riderhardy (30. April 2010)

@ paul : dann schau dir nochmal das wetter von gestern an!!!!:))

also bis später

Hardy


----------



## boernie (30. April 2010)

ja das muss ich auch sagen war gestern ne super tour immer wieder gern


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. April 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> ja das muss ich auch sagen war gestern ne super tour immer wieder gern


 
jepp..wetter hat auch gepasst...leider ist es damit schon vorbei.
war echt ne schöne truppe gestern


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. Mai 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> sehr gut, am besten wir treffen uns in der Solitudeallee, Ecke Steinbeisstraße. Bei der Waschanlage mit den Hockdruckreinigerboxen. So gegen 8:40 Uhr.
> 
> Grüße Stefan72


 
Mist,verpennt>Wecker ignoriert u. weitergepennt!
Gib mir mal deine Nr. per PN,dann funken wir das nächste mal.
Wäre dann nachgekommen,bzw. mit dem Auto nachgefahren
Grüße
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (1. Mai 2010)

moin, 

soll ich dich das nächste mal wecken

gruss 
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. Mai 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> soll ich dich das nächste mal wecken
> 
> ...


 
wäre besser gewesen...wecker hat ja 0730 geklingelt,aber wenn man den dann aus macht u. nuuuuur noch 5min......
geht dein internet wieder?
gruß
tom


----------



## Stefan72 (1. Mai 2010)

Hallo Tom,

du hast eine Hammer Singeltrail-Tour mit 1850hm und 91km verpasst.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. Mai 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> du hast eine Hammer Singeltrail-Tour mit 1850hm und 91km verpasst.
> 
> Grüße Stefan72


hi stefan,
ja echt schade,da ich eh dann um 0900 wach war
gibts bilder?
seit ja ganz schön was geradelt u. das wetter hat ja auch gehalten u. nicht so wie vorhergesagt

 bin gerade vom laufen zurück...schöne neckarschleife 11km/300HM
lustige leute mit leiterwagen unterwegs...die neckarwiese füllt sich

grüße
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (1. Mai 2010)

moin,

neuen router angeschlossen, alles geht wieder

bis später
Hardy


----------



## boernie (1. Mai 2010)

dann bin ich ja beruhigt das der herr im mittleren Alters wieder online isch


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. Mai 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> neuen router angeschlossen, alles geht wieder
> 
> ...


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo, bin wieder da aus Wildbad war mega klasse,
wir hatte auch perfektes Wetter, und weil alle dachten es ist ******* ware sehr wenig bike unterwegs! Und man kann sachen Biken die kann man nicht einaml laufen!

Bis demnächst Freerider Paul (muss wohl noch meinen Namen wechseln)


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo, bin wieder da aus Wildbad war mega klasse,
> wir hatte auch perfektes Wetter, und weil alle dachten es ist ******* ware sehr wenig bike unterwegs! Und man kann sachen Biken die kann man nicht einaml laufen!
> 
> Bis demnächst Freerider Paul (muss wohl noch meinen Namen wechseln)


 
wir wollen bilder sehen


----------



## riderhardy (2. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo, bin wieder da aus Wildbad war mega klasse,
> wir hatte auch perfektes Wetter, und weil alle dachten es ist ******* ware sehr wenig bike unterwegs! Und man kann sachen Biken die kann man nicht einaml laufen!
> 
> Bis demnächst Freerider Paul (muss wohl noch meinen Namen wechseln)



moin, 

genau so ist das, mit dem bike kann man dinge machen, die gehen zu fuss nicht
hoffentlich in alter frische kommende woche
gruß aus eppstein
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Mai 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> genau so ist das, mit dem bike kann man dinge machen, die gehen zu fuss nicht
> hoffentlich in alter frische kommende woche
> ...


 
mo. 1700 am schloß ??


----------



## boernie (2. Mai 2010)

kann morgen leider nicht dabei sein da Mo. DRK-Dienstabend am Do. wäre ich wieder dabei


----------



## kreisimeck (2. Mai 2010)

wenn dann wieder 1800 in marbach an der brücke treff ist würde ich gerne wieder mit
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (3. Mai 2010)

Ich hatte nur so ne 0815 Kamera dabei und wenn ich die an meinem Rechner anschliesse dann schaltet Windows ab!
Davon abgesehen hatte ich auf der Piste allerhand zu tun und keine Zeit zum Knippsen (müsst Ihr halt mal mitgehen!)

Aber die DH2 ist echt übel, da sind ein paar ganz miese stücke dabei!

Wenn dann Donnerstag!

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. Mai 2010)

@Pauleas nächste mal müssen wir ne Kamera an dein Bike od. Helm basteln,damit wir was sehen
Anschaun würde ich mir das schon gerne mal,bei gutem Wetter,aber nicht fahren

@Steffen:Hab heute Urlaub u. bin in einer Regenpause am Radeln.

@All:halten wir den Do. mal fest

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (3. Mai 2010)

@ Tom ist denn nicht dein Mädel wieder da?
Hast du eigentlich immer urlaub?


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> @ Tom ist denn nicht dein Mädel wieder da?
> Hast du eigentlich immer urlaub?


 
Kommt heute um 2300 in stuggi an u. dann wird man sehen wie sich das mit dem biken vereinbaren lässt...

nur noch heute,da ich eigentlich auf elba sein wollte,aber....

egal...


----------



## Beton-Paul (3. Mai 2010)

Die wege des Herren sind manchmal unergründar!
Andi hat sich gemeldet, war leider ernsthaft verhindert.


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Die wege des Herren sind manchmal unergründar!
> Andi hat sich gemeldet, war leider ernsthaft verhindert.


 
na schaun wir mal was dann geht...

hoffe es war nichts schlimmes mit dem andi

so,es regnet mal wieder u. gehe jetzt ins training...drinnen

cu
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (3. Mai 2010)

moin


los ihr faulen biker, aufs bike und los, wie gehen jetzt in die therme


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. Mai 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> los ihr faulen biker, aufs bike und los, wie gehen jetzt in die therme


 
hab mein soll heute fast erreicht,aber nach 1h fitnessrad hab ich kein bock mehr gehabt wenn man weis wie schön es ist draussen zu radeln...wenn das wetter mitspielt

therme...mhhh...also das wäre auch mal wieder was für mich

cu
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Mai 2010)

Das Wetter ist ja nicht gerade prinkelt! Ich Hoffe das wir am Do. etwas besser!


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Mai 2010)

Für Do. sieht es ganz schlecht aus!

http://www.wetter.de/wetter/vorhers...g/md5/09c3ff27d300cda4a0554c2106344617/step/1


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Mai 2010)

seit ihr heute auch so platt u. müde wie ich?
könnte grad pennen...
noch 2,5h,dann feierabend!


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Mai 2010)

Dann halt net,
werd ich am Mittwoch mal wieder die Mädels im Sportstudio ärgen grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## riderhardy (4. Mai 2010)

moin jungs,

@paul : wo gehst du denn mädels ärgern, und womit???

@tom : wovon bist du so kaputt, vom radfahren oder????

sitze hier im seminar uns langweile mich, heute abend nimm das bike und mach den taunus unsicher

bis später
Hardy


----------



## kreisimeck (4. Mai 2010)

hey hätte einer von euch lust mal richtig ausdauertraining mit mir zu machen weil ich möcht ende mai und übern juni an nen paar rennen mitfahren so just4fun mit ein bisschen ernst 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Mai 2010)

@ hardy im alten Gabriel, mit meinem unendlichen Charm
@ steffen was hast du dir denn so vorgestellt?

Trainigsplan, was für Rennen sollen denn das sein?
CC,DH,fourcross oder RR.?


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Mai 2010)

@hardy:
na im gleichen studio wie der paule

@paule:
di. war doch spinning..was machst den mi.?
gestern war ein lockerer angesagt,aber heute gehts wieder "eisenfressen"

@steffen:
kannst ja gerne mal mitfahren,wenn wir ne RR runde fahren....
aber jetzt mit training anfangen für ende mai?bissle spät,oder?

wie sieht es mal mit ner runde laufen aus??

grüße
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Mai 2010)

Mo und Mi. ist Spinning
Mo. 20-21 Uhr 
Mi. 18-19 Uhr und danach noch Pilates


----------



## kreisimeck (5. Mai 2010)

hmmm des is halt n marathonrennen ca. 40-45 km und recht viele oder lange anstiege 
aber ihr könnt mir au gerne sagen was die ganzen kürzel so bedeuten 
ich möchte da halt zu spass mitmachen gibt ja ne lizensklasse und ne "fun" klasse
so ans training pfff alles was halt die ausdauer fördert
Gruß Steffen


----------



## boernie (5. Mai 2010)

und wie schaut´s morgen aus wird´s verschoben?


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo Steffen,

wichtig ist denke ich hier das du Grundlage trainierst, lange Ausfahrten im grünen Bereich, und das am besten 2 mal die Woche! Dann gehst du nochmal 1mal die Woche zur Burg Lichtenfels, auf der hinhfahrt 10min langsam fahren mit ruhigem Puls, dann kurzer sprint bis kurz vor dem Max. Puls und wieder runter kommen. Das machst du bis du dort bist (Radweg).
Dann nochmal durchschnaufen und durch die Weinberge zur Burg hoch.
Wenn du das ein paar wochen machst, packst du auch so ne kleine Ausfahrt. Und immer dran denken, wenn du besser werden willdt musst du mehr tun wie die anderen. 


RR= Rennrad
CC= Cross Country
DH= Downhill

alles klar

Paul
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Mai 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> hmmm des is halt n marathonrennen ca. 40-45 km und recht viele oder lange anstiege
> aber ihr könnt mir au gerne sagen was die ganzen kürzel so bedeuten
> ich möchte da halt zu spass mitmachen gibt ja ne lizensklasse und ne "fun" klasse
> so ans training pfff alles was halt die ausdauer fördert
> Gruß Steffen


 
wäre das was für dich?

http://www.albstadt-mtb-classic.com/content.php?folder=328

es gibt auch ne 23km strecke.
hardy u. ich wollen die fahren.in der funklasse mit oldi MTB <92bj.MTB

der paule hat ja schon gute tipps gegeben fürs training.
lange touren sind auf alle fälle schon mal gut>neckar-radweg z.b.
schön gemütlich bei 22-23km/h mit dem MTB fahren 60-80km wären schön gut.

@paule: war gestern gut das gespinne
am mo. event. wieder
pilates ist auch witzig>für mein rücken echt ok>kein problem heute.
...war nur etwas vorbeslastet mit 1h training vor dem gespinne..

@boernie:also ich bin heute draussen.
hardy ist auch nicht in LB
...ich warte aug gutes wetter

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. Mai 2010)

He Tom hat mir auch gefallen, Montags erst Laufband dann Spinning
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom hat mir auch gefallen, Montags erst Laufband dann Spinning
> Paul


 
ja,wäre auch was...muss mal sehen was auf dem programm steht am montag.
wenn es am mo. schön ist,dann laufe ich lieber draussen...biken dito.

auf den trainingsräder halte ich es nicht lange aus...der sitz ist mal mega-besch....eiden.
das spinningrad ist schon besser>mal fragen,ob ich das auch so benützen darf


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. Mai 2010)

Nächst Woch wird wieder alles besser (incl. Wetter) mann muss nur daran glauben!


----------



## Nick.Name (6. Mai 2010)

Hallöle,

wollte mich mal wieder melden. komme einfach nicht dazu zu schreiben. Letzten Do. nach der Tour zulange mit Tom geklönt=>erkältet. Man sollte doch ne Jacke anziehen wenn man länger steht.  Heute und nächste Woche muss(te) ich passen zumindest bis do oder fr. Werde mal in meiner Heimat Trailen.. bis nächste Woche Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (7. Mai 2010)

Na dann gute besserung und schönes Wetter, sieht zwar nicht danach aus, aber wird schon.


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Mai 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> wollte mich mal wieder melden. komme einfach nicht dazu zu schreiben. Letzten Do. nach der Tour zulange mit Tom geklönt=>erkältet. Man sollte doch ne Jacke anziehen wenn man länger steht. Heute und nächste Woche muss(te) ich passen zumindest bis do oder fr. Werde mal in meiner Heimat Trailen.. bis nächste Woche Thomas


 
so ein mist..wenn die sonne weg ist wirds eben noch sehr kalt
wünsch dir gute besserung u. nächstes mal setzen wir uns rein u. trinken nen tee...

nächste woche wirds eh besser

gruß
tom


----------



## Stefan72 (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich gehe Samtag in Stuttgart biken. Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann wie immer gerne vorbei kommen. 
Treffpunkt ist am Gefängnis in Stammheim.

Treffpunkt:

10:00 Uhr

TV Gaststätte
Solitudeallee 162
70439 Stuttgart


Singeltrailtour: ca. 5Std + Pausen


----------



## Beton-Paul (7. Mai 2010)

Generell gerne mal nur morgen passt es nicht, gehe Cartfahren mit meinem Junior.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## kreisimeck (7. Mai 2010)

und wie viel kilometer wäen des dann so?? weil alleine fahren is doof


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Mai 2010)

geht mir mit sa. wie dem paule.
sonst sehr gerne ne runde mtb,werde aber morgen bei gutem wetter den oldi ausführen u. mal sehen ob mein mädel auf RR steht.
grüße
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisimeck (7. Mai 2010)

ich kann morgen wohl doch nich muss im garten bei meim opa schuften...


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. Mai 2010)

He Stafan, das Rad auf deiner Seite kenn ich du bist doch auch öfters mit den Besigheimern unterwegs !? (kommst du nicht sogar aus der Ecke)

Paul


----------



## Stefan72 (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Paul,

ja klar, ich fahre mit den BOAs so oft es geht, bin ja seit kurzem auch Einer. 
Ich komme aus LB. 
Wenn Du lust hast können wir auch hier mal Biken gehen.
Wenn Du vor Kurzem mit dem Univega da warst, weiß ich auch wer Du bist  .
Tom habe ich mal beim  BOA-Lampenworhshop kennen gelernt. 

Ich bin morgen ab 9:00 Uhr  wieder auf den Trails. 

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Mai 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hallo Paul,
> 
> ja klar, ich fahre mit den BOAs so oft es geht, bin ja seit kurzem auch Einer.
> Ich komme aus LB.
> ...


 
hi stefan,
hat es um die zeit nicht noch geregnet
also ich düse jetzt gleich los..neckarweg...single-speed 1951
mal sehen wie weit ich komme....
wetter soll ja nächste woche so besch..eiden bleiben
...dabei habe ich am fr. frei>brückentag...wo regnet es nicht

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Mai 2010)

´Wir waren vorletzen Montag in der City und im Osterholz unterwegs, und letztes Wochenende in Wildbad!
Gestern abend hab ich noch ne kleine Runde durch die Stadt gedreht, Montag 20 Uhr Spinning Tom !

Grüße
PAul


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> ´Wir waren vorletzen Montag in der City und im Osterholz unterwegs, und letztes Wochenende in Wildbad!
> Gestern abend hab ich noch ne kleine Runde durch die Stadt gedreht, Montag 20 Uhr Spinning Tom !
> 
> Grüße
> PAul


 
montag wird eh übel vom wetter...wollten (hardy u. ich)davor wieder bissle springen üben...aber bei den wetteraussichten?
spinnen um 2000 am Mo. geht klar...komme bissle früer zum aufwärmen
so,ich bike jetzt los Richtung Marbach...

cu
Tom


----------



## Stefan72 (9. Mai 2010)

Hallo Tom,

Ja um 9:00 Uhr hat noch geregnet. Ich bin um 9:30 Uhr los. Das Wetter hat ja fast bis zum Schluss gehalten. War ne schöne Schlammschlacht heute. 

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Mai 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> Ja um 9:00 Uhr hat noch geregnet. Ich bin um 9:30 Uhr los. Das Wetter hat ja fast bis zum Schluss gehalten. War ne schöne Schlammschlacht heute.
> 
> Grüße Stefan72


 
das glaube ich.....na u. ich wollte grad los u. es hat aus kübeln geschüttet
jetzt geht es wieder....

gruß
tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Mai 2010)

@paule:werde morgen nicht spinnen...morgen gehts klettern,aber am mi. wird dann gesponnen

cu
tom


----------



## kreisimeck (10. Mai 2010)

so da es wohl wieder besser mit dem wetter steh wollt ich mal fragen was am donnerstag ansteht da is ja feiertag^^ da könne man ja schon mittags um 13 oder 14 uhr los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (10. Mai 2010)

Hallo Stefan, bei mir ist es so das meine Family über Pfingsten weg ist, und ich an dem Wochenende versprochen habe das ich was mit Ihnen unternehme, sonst natürlich jederzeit gerne!
Spinning war klasse, mußt mal Montags kommen Tom da gibt es auch was fürs Auge
Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan, bei mir ist es so das meine Family über Pfingsten weg ist, und ich an dem Wochenende versprochen habe das ich was mit Ihnen unternehme, sonst natürlich jederzeit gerne!
> Spinning war klasse, mußt mal Montags kommen Tom da gibt es auch was fürs Auge
> Grüße
> Paul


 

Also bei mir sieht es so aus,dass ich bei gutem Wetter wohl Richtung Freiburg abhauen werde.Mit RR u. MTB u. meinem Bully.
Aber bis jetzt sieht das Wetter nicht so gut aus....

@Paule:Bin aber auch platt heute...Finger u. Füße tun weh
ah ha...was fürs Auge?Also mehr asl nur 4-5 Spinner?
Heute wars aber auch sehr nett beim Klettern...

Am Mi. bin ich wieder dabei...

Morgen gehst (wenn es um 1730) nicht pisst ne Runde laufen.
Treffpunkt Hohneck am Umspannwerk/Hundesportverein-Parklpatz.
ca. 1h laufen Richtung Monrepos.Wer mitlaufen will,kann gerne kommen

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. Mai 2010)

ne kann nicht muss zum Doc.


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> ne kann nicht muss zum Doc.



was geht?


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. Mai 2010)

Nix ab 40 solltest du dich alle 2 jahre chcken lassen!


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Nix ab 40 solltest du dich alle 2 jahre chcken lassen!


 
mist..dann hab ich es 1x verpasst
dachte schon du bist schwanger
heute sonne!...bis jetzt,also ne runde laufen


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. Mai 2010)

Hast du schon wieder frei oder Mittagspause?


----------



## riderhardy (11. Mai 2010)

moin,

ihr redet schon wie alte männer, was macht ihr wenn ihr ü50 seit, bikennnnnnnnnn
melde mich dann mal ab, bis sonntag kleinwalsertal bike the rock,
@ tom  . montag ein wenig ruhig fahren,d.h. austesten
@ paul : kannst ja mitkommen, ein wenig springen

also bis denne
Hardy

donnerstag in einer woche ?????? wie schauts, ne tour????


----------



## kreisimeck (11. Mai 2010)

wie lang sind n die strecken beim bike the rock würd so wohl mal gern reinschnuppern müste aber erst mal wissen ob des was für mich is. heute war es ne üble schlammschlach zu fahren bis zum gewitter...

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (12. Mai 2010)

wegen Montag meld ich mich Hardy nice weekend
Ich werd morgen das RR. auspacken und zur Oma radel.


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> wegen Montag meld ich mich Hardy nice weekend
> Ich werd morgen das RR. auspacken und zur Oma radel.


 
so..gerade vesper...bissle zeit.
heute spinnen 1800 u. dann rentner-gym.?!
und morgen...wird es etwa gutes wetter geben,wenn du radeln willst?
wohin gehts?
was machst am sonntag?RTF rund um stuggi?

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. Mai 2010)

He Tom werd heute abend nicht kommen, muss nem Kumpel sein Rad zusammenpfrimeln und dann ist mein Mädel auf der gasse, hab Kinderdienst!

Viel spaß sagst der Joan einen Gruß von mir


----------



## boernie (12. Mai 2010)

nächste woche sieht schlecht aus mit radeln bin nämlich die ganze Woche in Pfalzgrafenweiler


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom werd heute abend nicht kommen, muss nem Kumpel sein Rad zusammenpfrimeln und dann ist mein Mädel auf der gasse, hab Kinderdienst!
> 
> Viel spaß sagst der Joan einen Gruß von mir


 
wie gesagt,schade...schee wars>verhältniss 8/2
heute wie angesagt>naß...mal sehen ob es besser wird.
ist heute jemand von hier beim mtb in sulzbach dabei?
od. gar beim triathlon in WN?
da werde ich event vorbeischaun u. sehen was die machen...

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (13. Mai 2010)

Was war das denn mit Sonntag !
Wo soll die RTF sein ?
Stell mal daten rein wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist könnten wir uns das überlegen!

>Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Was war das denn mit Sonntag !
> Wo soll die RTF sein ?
> Stell mal daten rein wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist könnten wir uns das überlegen!
> 
> >Paul


 
guggst du hier:

http://www.rtc-stuttgart.de/files/2010/rus/Flyer%20Rund%20um%20Stuttgart%202010.pdf

die 115km runde ist angepeilt,,,mehr muss nicht sein...

hier die strecke von 2009:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=fpikmeruwgchzmhu

wir könnten ja bei pattonville einsteigen...


----------



## Beton-Paul (13. Mai 2010)

Dann lass uns am Samstag kurz Telefonieren!


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Dann lass uns am Samstag kurz Telefonieren!


 

od. kommst 1000 zum spinnen

bis jetzt ist der treffpunkt für die RTF um 0800 in münchingen.
bist du so früh auf dem bike?
also ich tue mir schwer mit der zeit....
könnten auch in der solitude allee in die strecke eintauchen?!od. eben pattonville...

cu
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. Mai 2010)

Also Spinnig war ich, (wie du auch) aber morgen geh ich nicht mit werde mit dem MTB ne runde drehen (wenn das Wetter mit macht)


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. Mai 2010)

jepp,war wieder schön zu spinnen
morgen muss ich sehen...ist noch 50/50 tendenz aber zum fahren,aber 0800 ist schon recht früh für sonntag...


----------



## Beton-Paul (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo Tom da warst du ja gestern wieder fleißig!
Ich hab gestern 2 neue Trail gefunden nicht so lang aber gar nicht schlecht!
Tom denk an mich wenn du mit Hardy unterwegs bist!
Wetter sieht ja nicht schlecht aus.

Grüße


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Tom da warst du ja gestern wieder fleißig!
> Ich hab gestern 2 neue Trail gefunden nicht so lang aber gar nicht schlecht!
> Tom denk an mich wenn du mit Hardy unterwegs bist!
> Wetter sieht ja nicht schlecht aus.
> ...


 
hi paule,
bis jetzt war der Do. ins auge gefasst,aber da bist du ja nicht da...
heute event. wieder spinnen,obwohl ich die strecke von gestern ,heute schon in den beinen merke...das hat man davon wenn man mit vereinsfahrer u. triathleten unterwegs ist

neue trails?
super!
bitte zeigen..hab wieder bock auf MTB..

morgen gehe ich wohl wieder klettern...

heute wäre das wetter genial,soll aber wieder schlechter werden.
aber heute ne tour hab ich keine lust...

bis bald..
grüße
tom


----------



## boernie (17. Mai 2010)

und wie war der RTF am wochenende?würde am Pfingstmontag dabei wer hatn luscht auf ne Pfingstrunde?


----------



## Nick.Name (17. Mai 2010)

pfingstmontag könnte man mal ins auge fassen


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Mai 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> und wie war der RTF am wochenende?würde am Pfingstmontag dabei wer hatn luscht auf ne Pfingstrunde?


 
sehr schön,trocken aber für mich noch ein bissle zu kühl vor allem als die sonne weg war

strecke war gut beschildert u. abwechslungsreich.
und mir hats dann auch gereicht,war nicht so gut drauf.war mir wohl zu früh am morgen u. zu kalt
und in waldenbuch gab es keine schoki am verpflegungsstand,obwohl die pforte keine 20m entfernt war

pfingsten bin ich event. rund um freiburg unterwges ,sorry.

event. am mo. wieder in LB...

grüße
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nick.Name (18. Mai 2010)

So heute nur ne kleine Runde noch gedreht, muss mich ja schonen für Donnerstag bin ja kein RTF fahrer oder Spinner wobei  für Euer Pensum


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Mai 2010)

Do. ne straßenrunde? also MTB auf straße?


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Mai 2010)

ok..schotter/waldwege gehen auch noch...nur eben keine trail (mein mädel fährt event. mit)


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Mai 2010)

Beheizte Waldwege 
na ich darf Kindergeburtstag leiten


----------



## boernie (20. Mai 2010)

na dann ma viel spaß euch 
alles besser als in Paflzgrafenweiller zu hocken und sich wahrscheinlich unnötig verrückt machen zwecks denn Praktischen Prüfungen


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Mai 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> na dann ma viel spaß euch
> alles besser als in Paflzgrafenweiller zu hocken und sich wahrscheinlich unnötig verrückt machen zwecks denn Praktischen Prüfungen


 
na bis jetzt ist alles offen am do...
viel erfolg bei der prüfung!


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Mai 2010)

Hab ich euch schon geschrieben das ich 2 neue Trails endeckt habe
Steinheim hoch am See rechts vorbei und dort im Wald!

Na klingt doch nicht schlecht oder (und ist nicht ganz so weit weg!)
Q Tom ich war gestern wieder im Spinning und die 1 Kerl (ich) und 6 Mädels

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hab ich euch schon geschrieben das ich 2 neue Trails endeckt habe
> Steinheim hoch am See rechts vorbei und dort im Wald!
> 
> Na klingt doch nicht schlecht oder (und ist nicht ganz so weit weg!)
> ...


 
...und wir dachten du hast am mi. keine zeit u. sind nicht gegangen...
hab aber wieder mein RR im zimmer als hometrainer aufgebaut u. die ushi nützt das fleißig!
aber jetzt weist du wie es mir letzten mi. erging.

 cu
tom


----------



## kreisimeck (20. Mai 2010)

huhu habs mal ne weile verpennt reinzugugn ;D
ich war ja spontan mal beim bike the rock und ne schlimmere schlammschlacht hab noch nich gesehn 
da ich´s wohl diese woch verpennt hab frag ich mal wann wir mal wieder fahren können soll ja morgen warm werden
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Mai 2010)

Von mir aus könnten wir morgen (Fr.) wenn das Wetter mitmacht ne kleine Runde drehen!
Ich Poste morgen früh nochmal!

Grüße
PAul


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Mai 2010)

super wetter heute
bin für heute nicht beim biken dabei.
wenns doch noch schön werden sollte,fahre ich mit dem motorrad ne runde

melde mich dann schon mal hier ab fürs we>fahren morgen nach freiburg mtb fahren u. am sonntag nach offenburg zum MTB-race zuschaun.mo. dann noch mals ne schöne mtb runde...kandel u. event. schaui ist angepeilt.

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. Mai 2010)

Da schließe ich mich dir an!
Bis auf das Motorradfahren, ich glaub das wird heute auch nix!


----------



## kreisimeck (21. Mai 2010)

hmmm jetzt im moment is doch gutes wetter  also es regnet nicht


----------



## boernie (21. Mai 2010)

habe die Prüfung hinter mir bin jetzt Rettungssani
und heute abend bin ich auf Unheilig


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Mai 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> habe die Prüfung hinter mir bin jetzt Rettungssani
> und heute abend bin ich auf Unheilig


gratuliere!
hoffe aber,dass wir dich bei einer tour nie brauchen werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (22. Mai 2010)

das hoffe ich auch und wie schauts mit montag aus


----------



## riderhardy (22. Mai 2010)

moin,

ja ich lebe noch,
kommenden Donnerstag ne Runde, 16.30-17.00 Uhr hier bei mir gehts dann los.
Schöne Pfingsten dann

Hardy


----------



## Stefan72 (22. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir gehen am Montag in Stuttgart biken. Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann wie immer gerne vorbei kommen. 
Treffpunkt ist am Gefängnis in Stammheim.

Treffpunkt:

10:00 Uhr

TV Gaststätte
Solitudeallee 162
70439 Stuttgart


Singeltrailtour: 3,5 - 4 Std.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Nick.Name (23. Mai 2010)

Bin jetz gleich auf der ehbe in schwäbisch Gmünd. Montag wollte ich auch fahren. Vielleicht komme ich auch mal nach Stammheim. Was für eine Runde wird das werden (grob km und hm)? Damit ich das einschätzen kann, bin immer noch nicht richtig fit.


----------



## boernie (23. Mai 2010)

wann isch dann treffpunkt morgen am gefängnis?


----------



## Stefan72 (23. Mai 2010)

@Nick.Name Wir wollen morgen eine Singeltrailtour fahren, sind maximal 50km und maximal 1000 hm. Fahrzeit ist ca. 3,5 Std. Komm doch mit! wird sicher lustig. 

@boernie  10:00 Uhr 

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## boernie (23. Mai 2010)

kann erst 11:00 in stammeim sein muß bekannte zum Flughafen bringen habe es voll verträngt


----------



## Nick.Name (23. Mai 2010)

Danke Stefan. werde es morgen davon abhängig machen wie ich aufwache . Wenn ich mitfahre bin ich auf jedenfall um 10 Uhr da. Ansonsten fahre ich erst deutlich später los so 13-14 uhr.

@boernie: schau einfach um 12 Uhr nochmal rein, dann bin ich ev. wieder online zum treffpunkt ausmachen. Ich kann ja mal in Enzweihingen vorbeikommen.

und Donnerstag ist dann Treffpunkt bei riderhardy und nicht bei der Brücke oder ?Ach ja Schwäbisch gmünd war ganz gut schöne Bikes und Parts gesehen..u.a. Schutzhölzer...


----------



## boernie (23. Mai 2010)

oki


----------



## riderhardy (24. Mai 2010)

moin, 
 donnerstag dann hier bei mir, hoferstrasse 40, bei der enbw

bis denne 

Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nick.Name (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo boernie, bin gerade dabei ne Strecke zu suchen, wo wollen wir uns denn in Enzweihingen treffen?


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Mai 2010)

melde mich zurück aus FR.
kurz u. bündig:geil..geil..geil...
den schaui hoch...roßkopf...st.peter..kandel ganz grob...viele KM u. HM.
und was am sa. beim world-cup MTB abging war ja echt krass...bilder folgen.
bin jetzt platt u. sau müde.morgen wieder früh raus u. abrbeiten.
cu
tom
ps:geht was am di.?kann aber nur das ganz harte mtb fahren...das LTS benötigt etwas pflege nach dem we...


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Mai 2010)

Donnerstag bei Hardy, ich hät da mal was anderes wenn Ihr lust habt!


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Donnerstag bei Hardy, ich hät da mal was anderes wenn Ihr lust habt!


 
muss mal sehen was du dann vor hast...kann jetzt nicht mehr so wie ich will...

mi. spinnen?

dann gehe ich heute mal biken(mit motor)..zuvor TÜV...soll ja ab morgen wieder regnen..

cu
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Mai 2010)

Ne Mittwoch hab ich keine Lust auf spinning!
Ich wollte heute mit dem Renner los, aber der Heuschnupfen zwingt mich gerade in die Knie, nacher in dei Apotheke und hoffen das ich Do. wieder fit bin

Grüßle


----------



## kreisimeck (25. Mai 2010)

ich würde ja gerne mit euchfahren aber ich hab mir ne grippe eingefangen bei dem wetter.... naja aber an paul die tipps von dir zum ausdaueraufbaun klappen ganz gut ausser dass ich nich so viel fahren kann ;D bin noch mal die tour die wir vor einiger zeit gefahren sind wiederholt und ging ganz gut vorallem bergauf


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Mai 2010)

Immer am Ball bleiben Stefan, und immer versuchen einen km mehr schneller etc. zu machen auch wenn es machmal schwer fällt!

Paul


----------



## kreisimeck (25. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Immer am Ball bleiben Stefan, und immer versuchen einen km mehr schneller etc. zu machen auch wenn es machmal schwer fällt!
> 
> Paul




es heißt steffen  leidest schon an altsheimer


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Mai 2010)

Mal ein bisschen mehr respekt vor dem alter bitte!
#Ne sorry so was passiert wenn man telefoniert und paralle im Forum schreibt egal heissen wir nicht alle Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (25. Mai 2010)

meine Bremse isch wieder I.O


----------



## riderhardy (25. Mai 2010)

moin,

donnerstag fällt bei mir aus, habe nochmals thw dienst, hoffe euch dann nach den ferien zu sehen

gruss
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Mai 2010)

ja..denke das ganze fällt eh ins wasser...

werde dann morgen bissle spinnen....werde den paule vertreten.

wegen albstadt gonso klassik:
wer hat da noch bock drauf?
so wie es aussieht fällt der 23km klassik oldi mtb lauf flach...das bedeutet dann die 46km/1100HM ...ich werde mich anmelden.

so u. jetzt nette bilder vom world-cup mtb am we!

beim aufwärmen... 






lisa beim abkühlen...






aber es ging auch etwas biken...











grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. Mai 2010)

He Tom wann ist denn Albstadt?
Wenn ich Zeit hab geh ich mit (müsstest mich evtl. mit nehmen wenn du noch platz hast)

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom wann ist denn Albstadt?
> Wenn ich Zeit hab geh ich mit (müsstest mich evtl. mit nehmen wenn du noch platz hast)
> 
> Paul


#

guggust du hier:
http://www1.your-sports.com/details/index.php?page=2&eventid=3611&lang=de

12 Juni 

hardy wird sicher platt vom stromberg-race  sein...
ich möchte es mal probieren...sicher die klassik 23KM/480HM(1.Runde)
od. eben dann normal die 2 Runden.

willst auch fahren?
kann dich mitnehmen.
grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. Mai 2010)

He sag mal 25- 30.- Ist da das Abendessen dabei????
Hast du dich schon angemeldet?

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He sag mal 25- 30.- Ist da das Abendessen dabei????
> Hast du dich schon angemeldet?
> 
> Paul


 
noch nicht angemeldet,aber sicher ist 25-30 nicht wenig,ist aber auch keine RTF für 5.da werden zeiten genommen,strecke gesperrt etc.das kostet eben.race-feeling für anfänger eben
habsowas noch nie gemacht u. möchte da schon mal ran..
grüße
tom


----------



## riderhardy (26. Mai 2010)

moin,

da ist streckenverpflegung, und am ende getränke und essen, sowie ein finischer t-shirt dabei, sowie die zeitmessung, dafür müsst ihr aber 130km anreisen
beim strombike sind in 30euronen, verpflegung währen und nach dem rennen, sowie ein radtrikot dabei
leider werden nur 400 teilnehmer beim strombike angenommen, fast immer die gleichen, da alles über mail läuft

den donnerstag nach den ferien sollten wir mal wieder zum biken nutzen

also bis denne
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Mai 2010)

Also wenn alles passt bin ich am 12.06. in Albstadt am Start!

@Paule:Gestriges Spinning-Verhältniss:1:4;Hardtail findet heute den Weg zu mir...bin gespannt wie es sich länger fährt>wenn nicht,bekommst einen Anruf,ok?

@Hardy:Bis später...

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Nick.Name (27. Mai 2010)

Hier ein paar Eindrücke von der EHBE:


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. Mai 2010)

Servus, und Tom die erste Runde schon gedreht?

Nächst Woche sollten wir mal wieder ne kleine Osterholz/ Citytour planen

Grüße

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (28. Mai 2010)

moin,

ja toll, der hardy ist nicht da, der cruist im vinschgau rum

nach den ferien, den donnerstag, paul du hattest was vor???

man sieht sich
hardy


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo ich will auch ein bischen spaß wenn du im vinschgau bist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Jo bis Doda.

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Servus, und Tom die erste Runde schon gedreht?
> 
> Nächst Woche sollten wir mal wieder ne kleine Osterholz/ Citytour planen
> 
> ...


 
nee,nur in die garage gefahren...meinem mädel liegt das bike nicht...ist eben ungewohnt..
ich fahre heute event. damit od. am sa.!
hast du schon mal das steuerlager getauscht?hast dafür werkzeug?
mein GT benötigt eins u. ich möchte es am we machen...
@hardy:schönen urlaub>wir sehen uns event nächste woche
@nick name:das lefty bike ist von wem?
grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. Mai 2010)

Hab ich dir ja schon gesagt, das ich was zum Einpressen hab, wenn du es brauchst, komm vorbei!

Das bike ist doch nix für dich gib es mir

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hab ich dir ja schon gesagt, das ich was zum Einpressen hab, wenn du es brauchst, komm vorbei!
> 
> Das bike ist doch nix für dich gib es mir
> 
> Paul


 
ok,bin schon zuhause u. wenn es mit dem 500g hammer nicht geht,melde ich mich später bei dir

stimmt,das rad hat keine klicker...ist nix für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knight_saber (30. Mai 2010)

hallo zusammen,

habe es am Freitag geschafft mal die kleine der beiden Touren die mir Nick.Name geschickt hat ab zu fahren.

Hat an sich am Anfang gut geklappt aber wurde dann schnell sehr anstrengend. 
Zwischendurch hat es dann auch leider angefangen zu Regnen und im Wald war der Boden total aufgeweicht was das fahren sehr erschwert hat.

Zum Schluss hin habe ich dann etwas abgekürzt und dann bin mit den letzten Zügen zu Hause angekommen.

Ich werde auf jedenfall noch mehr trainieren müssen, sonst halte ich euch nur auf.


----------



## Nick.Name (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo Knight_Saber,

du must nicht alleine trainieren. Wenn Du lust hast auf eine kleine Runde in deinem Tempo melde dich einfach. Ich fahr auch gerne mal im unterem Pulsbereich, nicht ständig am oberen .


----------



## Nick.Name (30. Mai 2010)

zur EHBE:
@MTB_Tom Das Lefty habe ich ganz am Ende entdeckt, leider kann ich das nicht mehr zuordnen, da ich keinen Ausstellerplan habe, d.h. wer wo seinen Stand hatte.

auf der Webseite gibts aber links zu noch mehr Fotos ....


----------



## Beton-Paul (31. Mai 2010)

Moin Jungs, irgend wie wirds bei mir nicht besser, aber das Wetter ist ja auch nicht gerade der Flasch!
He Tom warst schon testen mit dem Dirt?

Ab Donnerstag soll es besser werden, ich hoffe ich bin am WoEn. wieder Fit!

Thomas bist du nächstes Wochenende da, da würde ich auch gerne ne längere Tour fahren (aber alles im grünen Bereich) muss mal den 80mm Fully testen!
Das wäre doch auch was für dich knight_saber!

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. Mai 2010)

Am Sa. war GT-Schrauben angesagt.
Jetzt hat das bike einen neuen Steuersatz,Ritchey WCS,sitzt wackelt nicht u. kann man jetzt etwas einstellen wenns wackelt!
Tretlager nur mal ausgebaut u. für gut befunden>wieder rein u. mit schraubensicherung gesichert.so ein XTR tretlager geht wohl auch nicht so schnell hinüber...
Bin nicht sicher ob ich das bike heute od. morgen wieder zusammen habe>ab Mi. bis So. bin ich wieder im Vintschgau....
Aber mit Motor am bike
@paule:bin das spezi am sa. nach stuggi u. zurück gefahren.ganz schön anstrengend die 2,4er bereifung
auf dem heimweg ein tourenfahrer am neckarweg auf distanz halten müssen>waren zügig unterwegs>also GA1 bereich war das sicherlich nicht.war ganz schön platt in ossweil.
heute spinnen?aber heute ist nicht so gut wie mi.mal sehen..
@all:
KW23 fahre ich mit dem ollen MB4>bissle training für albstadt>wer fährt mit?bzw. wo kann ich mich anhängen?

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (31. Mai 2010)

He Tom, du hast aber hoffentlich nicht den Schwerlösbaren schraubensicherer auf das Feingewinde gekleistert, normal wird das Tretlager mit einem zähen Fett montiert, sonst bekommst du das nicht mehr heraus

Spinning ist nix bin k.o. muss nacher zum Doc. ich hoffe am Woende wieder fit.

paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. Mai 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom, du hast aber hoffentlich nicht den Schwerlösbaren schraubensicherer auf das Feingewinde gekleistert, normal wird das Tretlager mit einem zähen Fett montiert, sonst bekommst du das nicht mehr heraus
> 
> Spinning ist nix bin k.o. muss nacher zum Doc. ich hoffe am Woende wieder fit.
> 
> paul


 
na ja,hab schon an das loctide "fügen" gedacht,damit das drecksding sich nicht wieder lößt.
so war es nur ein paar tropfen auf die äusseren gewindegänge mit schraubensicherung u. zu damit!
sollte die nächsten 10 Jahre halten!

was ist los?total am ar...?
ob ich am we fit bin weis ich noch nicht...es gibt ne herren-bike-ausfahrt!


----------



## Beton-Paul (31. Mai 2010)

Was macht das dirten?


----------



## Nick.Name (31. Mai 2010)

Also am WE bin ich (bis jetzt) da. Längere Tour wäre auch ok, aber keine 130km oder . Man bekommt übrigens alles wieder lose, man muss es nur fest genug zudrehen . bis denn

und heisst es nicht was machen die dritten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knight_saber (31. Mai 2010)

Muss mal schauen aber Wochenende ist immer eher schlecht, da hat mich meine Freundin meist in Beschlag.

Am Feiertag kann ich leider auch nicht.

Schaue mal ob ich es einrichten kann, sobald ihr wisst wann und wie viel Kilometer bzw. wie lange ihr fahren wollt.


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. Juni 2010)

So also Nägel mit Köpfen, ich würde vorschlagen Sonntag 11 Uhr (ausschlafen muss sein) Poppenweiler an der Staustufe und dann einfach mal Richtung Winnenden!

Und dann schau mer weiter!

Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. Juni 2010)

Oder Bärenschloß Sttg. wäre auch nicht schlecht!


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Was macht das dirten?


 
Noch nicht gedirtet...aber erst mal daran gewöhnen.
sattel muss ich noch verstellen>das mit "vorne nach oben" taucht mir nicht

@all:hat einer von euch auch ein GT?
wenn ja,lust am zum forums-GT-treffen mit zu fahren?

wünsch euch schon mal schöne bike tage..

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. Juni 2010)

Ne aber ein Breezer, ist auch viel toller 
Ha,Ha.

Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. Juni 2010)

He was geht, immer biken wollen und dann nicht melden !?!?!?!?!?!?
Was ist nun mit Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (2. Juni 2010)

bin ich in Wildabd beim Marathon hpffe ich komm gesund wieder


----------



## Beton-Paul (3. Juni 2010)

Am Sonntag ist auch die Barockrundfahrt vom RSC Komet!


----------



## Nick.Name (3. Juni 2010)

Na hallo,

bis Sonntag ist doch noch ein paar Tage, bis da kann man auch mit der Freundin alles klären, wir können ja auch nach Wildbad und boernie anfeuern. Heute ist das Wetter ja nich so dolle werde jetzt nur kurz laufen.
@paule Sonntag ist bei mir soweit klar
@ boernie, warst du beiden besigheimern?


----------



## boernie (3. Juni 2010)

ein wenig unterstützung ist bei mir immer Willkommen
@nick.Name, bin leider nur einmal mit denen gefahren und komm irgendwie nichtr mehr dazu. Warum fragsch?


----------



## Beton-Paul (3. Juni 2010)

He Boernie heul hier nicht rum du bist doch ein starker man mit einem starken willen!
@ Thomas also Sonntag ist gebongt, Oli geht evtl. auch mit, wenn du dich nicht gemeldet hättest hätte ich mir überlegt ob ich die Barockrundfahrt mit fahre!

Grüße
Paul


----------



## boernie (3. Juni 2010)

menno lass mich doch heulen 
wird scho funig werden


----------



## Nick.Name (4. Juni 2010)

@boernie: hatte nur mal unter Last minute biking bei den Besigheimern geschaut und gesehen das du dich angemeldet hattest, dachte ich zumindest. Bin bei dem Wetter dann auch nicht so früh aufgestanden um zum radln zu gehen.

@Paul: alles klar...wirds doch wieder oberer Pulsbereich...


----------



## radau68 (5. Juni 2010)

hey hallo

bin neu hier angemeldet, ja und wollt mal schauen wa hier so geht

hat jemand von euch ne tour am sonntag geplant???   

das tolle wetter sollte man unbedingt ausnutzen!!

wäre klasse wenn sich jemand melden würde 

gruß ralf


----------



## Nick.Name (6. Juni 2010)

halllo radau68, wollte morgen, am Sonntag  fahren. werde gegen 11 nochmal online sein. dann können wir ja nen treffpunkt ausmachen.


----------



## boernie (6. Juni 2010)

so werde jetzt aufbrachen nach wildbad wird bestimmt lustitsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radau68 (6. Juni 2010)

hallo nick.name 

so spät      ich hab schon was ausgemacht und treff mich um 10 uhr,

 ich hoff aber das es ein anderes mal klappt

gruß ralf


----------



## Nick.Name (6. Juni 2010)

Na das ist ja was radau68, 
nur mal kurz abchecken und dann doch anders entscheiden...
"Ausschlafen muss sein" zumindest am WE.
Do. geht wieder was oder? Wo wollen wir uns treffen? Marbach, Poppenweiler oder Richtung Vaihingen? 

Jetzt steht ja die Entscheidung an ob biken oder baden, da jetzt keiner mehr fährt

gruß Thomas


----------



## radau68 (6. Juni 2010)

hallo nick.name

ja hat sich kurzfristig ergeben, 

war ganz nett 3std durch den stromberg,

unter der woche fahren ist bei mir immer bißle schlecht da ich schichtarbeiter bin


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Juni 2010)

so,wieder zurück aus dem schönen vintschgau.
genial wars.
wenn auch mit bike mit motor,aber das hatte auch seine reize.
wie sieht es nächste woche mit biken aus?
hardy meint do. sollte was gehen...
grüße
tom
@paule:bist du beim rsc mitgefahren?


----------



## boernie (6. Juni 2010)

bin am do. wieder mit von der party


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. Juni 2010)

@tom ne du ich hab immer noch probleme mit dem schnaufen!
War am samstag ne kleine Rund hab mehr rumgejapst als das ich gefahren bin! Heute war ich mit Oli unterwegs im schritttempo war aber sehr schön und heute ging es auch wieder besser, waren dann doch 66km und wir sind sogar noch auf dem Lemberg eigekehrt @ Hardy das war da wo du angefrufen hast!

Also Do. nur evtl. bin geschäftlich unterwegs und hab keien Ahnung wann wir zurück sind.

Tom wann krieg ich denn jetzt das dirt


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> @tom ne du ich hab immer noch probleme mit dem schnaufen!
> War am samstag ne kleine Rund hab mehr rumgejapst als das ich gefahren bin! Heute war ich mit Oli unterwegs im schritttempo war aber sehr schön und heute ging es auch wieder besser, waren dann doch 66km und wir sind sogar noch auf dem Lemberg eigekehrt @ Hardy das war da wo du angefrufen hast!
> 
> Also Do. nur evtl. bin geschäftlich unterwegs und hab keien Ahnung wann wir zurück sind.
> ...


 
das ist übel mit dem luft bekommen.hoffe du bekommst es wieder in den griff!
wegen dirt...lass mich erst mal bissle üben damit..

war gerade noch ne runde laufen...war mega warm,aber hat gut getan...muss wieder kondition tanken...

grüße
tom


----------



## riderhardy (6. Juni 2010)

Moin,

bin dann auch wieder aus dem schönen südtirol zurück, eine woche traumwetter, biken ohne ende, morgen wieder der alltag
donnerstag 17.  schloss eingang wie immer, tour richtung offen

also bis denne
hardy


----------



## Nick.Name (6. Juni 2010)

Dann hoffen wir mal das am Do. das Wetter gut ist. Habe heute mal das Freibad genossen. Waren eh zuviele Leute auf dem Fahrrad unterwegs. Nicht das wieder einer von hinten klingelt und am standstreifen überholt. Schönen Wochenstart

@boernie: Bist Du ins ziel gekommen ohne Bremsdefekt
@paul:Ist ja schön das es besser wird und Immer schön langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Hardy  schön das de wieder da bist!
Jungs wer hat Lust evtl. nächste Woch ( Mi.-oder Do.) nach Wildbad zu gehen? Tom da kannst du mit dem dirt super üben!?

Vielleich heut oder morgen noch ne kleine Runde durch die Stadt ?

Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (7. Juni 2010)

Also Donnerstag 17.06. wer kann frei nehmen und hat Lust!?

Paul


----------



## boernie (7. Juni 2010)

das hört sich ja mal gut an kann dort meine technik verbessern.
Ja ohne Bremsdefekt durchgekommen musste aber aus gesundheitlchen Gründen (krämpfe in beiden Unterärmen durch zuviel bremsen)


----------



## Beton-Paul (7. Juni 2010)

Boerni aber mit deinem Bike brauchst du da nicht Anfangen!
Oder willst du dich umbringen!
Du kannst dir ja alles ausleihen!#
Allerinds wird es jetzt doch eher Mitwóch!!!!!


----------



## boernie (7. Juni 2010)

nur die harten kommen in den Garten 
ich weiß das man mit meiner Mühle kein Land gewinnen kann dort.
Welchen Mittwoch wird es werden?


----------



## Beton-Paul (7. Juni 2010)

16.06.2010
so geh jetzt halt allein auf die Piste

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (7. Juni 2010)

das geht bei mir wieder net freundin wird 30.
Dir viel spaß dabei


----------



## Beton-Paul (7. Juni 2010)

So hallo komm von der City tour zurück, Tom hat abgeklemmt!
Na dann brauchst du dein Dirt ja nicht mehr oder (ich geb nicht auf)
So morgen neues spiel neues Glück, treff mich 18 Uhr mit Hardy am Marktplatz ! Wer Lust hat einfach kommen !
Thomas bring dein Fully mit ohne Klicks!

Se you byby


----------



## riderhardy (7. Juni 2010)

moin, 


genau so machen wir das

18.00 Marktplatz LB

bis denne
hardy


----------



## Nick.Name (7. Juni 2010)

Wo am Marktplatz N,S,O,W oder Zentral? Muss morgen nochmal mit beim Umzug anpacken, versuch aber zu kommen. Ansonsten klingel ich mal durch.


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So hallo komm von der City tour zurück, Tom hat abgeklemmt!
> Na dann brauchst du dein Dirt ja nicht mehr oder (ich geb nicht auf)
> So morgen neues spiel neues Glück, treff mich 18 Uhr mit Hardy am Marktplatz ! Wer Lust hat einfach kommen !
> Thomas bring dein Fully mit ohne Klicks!
> ...


 
sorry...hat bei mir nicht geklappt.
dafür hab ich jetzt mein olles MB4 wieder in der garage u. meine kawa kann morgen zum TÜV
das mit dem dirt kann event. bald bei dir stehen,lass mich aber erst mal bissle damit fahren...morgen quatsche ich u. event. gibts einen CC renner 2010
morgen wie immer am fels ab 1700 in hessigheim
grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. Juni 2010)

Thomas wir werden uns am Brunnen Treffen, das dürfte man nicht übersehen!


----------



## riderhardy (8. Juni 2010)

moin,

tja, ihr seit unterwegs, während ich hier in meiner halle sitze

bis denne 
hardy


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Juni 2010)

So war gestern noch unterwegs und dann noch ein Bierchen mit NickName!


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So war gestern noch unterwegs und dann noch ein Bierchen mit NickName!


 
wo gabs das bierchen?
ich war noch im brückenhaus...
klettern viel flach,dafür slag line od. wie das heist...soll ja auch uns mtb`lern helfen bissle besser auf dem bike zu bleiben.


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Juni 2010)

Musst halt mal mit gehen wenn wir biken gehen! Grins
Bei mir gabs Bier, hat ja gegen 21.15 angefangen zu niesel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Musst halt mal mit gehen wenn wir biken gehen! Grins
> Bei mir gabs Bier, hat ja gegen 21.15 angefangen zu niesel!


 
geht eben nicht immer.di. ist eben mein fixer klettertag,aber gestern gabs ja ab 1700 ne dusche in hessigheim.


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Juni 2010)

Dann wäst du halt umgedreht, hättest mich angerufen und es hätte gepasst!
Nächstes mal dann


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Dann wäst du halt umgedreht, hättest mich angerufen und es hätte gepasst!
> Nächstes mal dann


 
..nee,hatte ja in hessigheim noch was zu erledigen
müssen uns eh mal zusammensitzen wegen bike-teile


----------



## knight_saber (9. Juni 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ..nee,hatte ja in hessigheim noch was zu erledigen
> müssen uns eh mal zusammensitzen wegen bike-teile



Gutes Thema wegen Bike Teilen.

Kann mir jemand eine günstigen schnellen Reifen fürs MTB empfehlen nicht für Gelände nur um Strecke zu fahren.


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Juni 2010)

knight_saber schrieb:


> Gutes Thema wegen Bike Teilen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand eine günstigen schnellen Reifen fürs MTB empfehlen nicht für Gelände nur um Strecke zu fahren.


 
es gibt von ritchey draht reifen...irgend was von speedmax oder so.muss ich nachsehen.
gibts in 1.9 u. taugen auch was auf schotter,da an der seite stollen>geen für unter 10 das stück weg.

gruß
tom


----------



## Stefan72 (9. Juni 2010)

knight_saber schrieb:


> Gutes Thema wegen Bike Teilen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand eine gÃ¼nstigen schnellen Reifen fÃ¼rs MTB empfehlen nicht fÃ¼r GelÃ¤nde nur um Strecke zu fahren.



Smart Sam 2.1 gibtâs ab ca. 12 â¬


----------



## Nick.Name (9. Juni 2010)

Nochmal wegen Morgen..wenn das Wetter passt, d.h. es nicht gewittert oder gussnieder regnet 17 Uhr Schlosseingang.
Route offen
Ich kontrollier nochmal kurz vor Abfahrt ob sich einer gemeldet und abgesagt hat


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Juni 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> Nochmal wegen Morgen..wenn das Wetter passt, d.h. es nicht gewittert oder gussnieder regnet 17 Uhr Schlosseingang.
> Route offen
> Ich kontrollier nochmal kurz vor Abfahrt ob sich einer gemeldet und abgesagt hat


 
hardy,johannes(kletterkollege mit trekingrad),mein mädel(oldi rennrad) u. ich fahren ab 1730 in ossweil los.
mit hardtail,da nur straße>LB-S-LB>hinfahrt bissle hügelig>rückweg von S durch den rosensteinpark,dann am neckar entlang.

@stefan:smart sam ist natürlich auch super>straße super u. gelände ausreichend!

gruß
tom


----------



## kreisimeck (10. Juni 2010)

servus alle miteinander also ich würde heute gerne fahren aber wenn dann bitte erst gegen 1800 muss noch mein rad abholn einfach was schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Juni 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> servus alle miteinander also ich würde heute gerne fahren aber wenn dann bitte erst gegen 1800 muss noch mein rad abholn einfach was schreiben


 
1730 ist abfahrt in ossweil>fahren dann in den rosensteinpark>unten nähe bahnhof in einen biergarten.
wir sind sicher zu 3.
hardy hat abgesagt.
cu
tom


----------



## boernie (10. Juni 2010)

und wie war eure heutige ausfahrt sorry konnte mich nich rechtzeitig abmelden


----------



## Nick.Name (10. Juni 2010)

Heute war ziemlich entspannt auf den Radwegen. Schön Bierchen getrunken und dann wieder heim. waren zwar knapp 50km aber sehr locker.


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Juni 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> Heute war ziemlich entspannt auf den Radwegen. Schön Bierchen getrunken und dann wieder heim. waren zwar knapp 50km aber sehr locker.


 
jepp,war sehr schön u. genau richtig zurück gefahren.
demnächst gibts ne RR ausfahrt...


----------



## Nick.Name (11. Juni 2010)

RR Ausfahrt?   Und was mach ich dann? Streckenposten  
Melde mich ab bis Montag. Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. Juni 2010)

Also Mittwoch Wildbad!
Tom kannst du mir nächste Woche mal das Hardtail ausleihen für Wildbad!

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (14. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Also Mittwoch Wildbad!
> Tom kannst du mir nächste Woche mal das Hardtail ausleihen für Wildbad!
> 
> Paul


 
wildbad?DH?mit dem hardtail?
lass mich erst mal bissle damit fahren bevor du es zerstören willst
denke da hast andere brummer am start die das locker mitmachen...

@thomas:heute ist RR angesagt 1715 am Schloß.nicht weit.50-60km.
23er thempo

@hardy:soll ich das vintschgau triko mitbringen?

bis später...
cu
tom


----------



## riderhardy (14. Juni 2010)

moin,


klar, brings mit, freu mich drauf!

bis später 
hardy


----------



## Beton-Paul (14. Juni 2010)

Na lass gut sein >Tom wollte auf der Dual Slalom damit fahren, war nur so ne Idee


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo Mädels wie sieht es aus am Donnerstag 17 Uhr Schloß 18 Uhr Marbach !


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels wie sieht es aus am Donnerstag 17 Uhr Schloß 18 Uhr Marbach !


 
sorry,hab nen termin


----------



## Nick.Name (15. Juni 2010)

@ Beton-Paul DO könnte bei mir klappen. 

@ Montags RR Tour....da seid Ihr aber hurtig an mir vorbeigeflogen...bei der Anlegestelle....und ich hab so schön Platz gemacht


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. Juni 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> @ Montags RR Tour....da seid Ihr aber hurtig an mir vorbeigeflogen...bei der Anlegestelle....und ich hab so schön Platz gemacht


 
echt?hab dich nicht gesehen..bei marbach?oder beim üferstüble?
war dann wohl auf der hinfahrt>1h meist schnell,dann wirds langsamer...
wünsch euch schon mal viel spaß morgen..


----------



## riderhardy (16. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels wie sieht es aus am Donnerstag 17 Uhr Schloß 18 Uhr Marbach !



kommende woche wieder, habe spätschicht
gruss hardy


----------



## boernie (16. Juni 2010)

kommende woche bin ich auch wieder dabei muß mein lediertes Sprunggelenk auskurieren


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo Jungs, morgen soll es ja regnen !
Dann sehen wir nächsten Donnerstag vor!
He wir waren heute in Wildbad, das war ja so geil
Wir waren zu viert im  ganzen Park, einem hat es den Sattel weggerissen da waren es nur noch drei
Bin dann noch am schluß mit nem Lokal die DH 1 runter und war komlett fahrbar (für mich als Hosen*******r)
Und das Wetter war perfekt, kann ich nur empfehlen Mi, oder Do. ist da wohl nie viel los (außerhalb der Ferien).
@ Thomas, wenn du morgen von der arbeit kommst und das Wetter macht mit dann ruf mich an, wir können ja dann kurzfristig noch losfahren.
Grüße

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nick.Name (17. Juni 2010)

War heute denn doch alleine los, unterwegs hats ein bischen genieselt, aber ich wollte eh im Dreck rumsauen Tja und Schräglage auf feuchten geteerten Landwirtschaftswegen sollte man vermeiden

Eine Bitte an die  Schrauberfraktion habe ich die muss sich nun doch mal mein Ritzelpaket am HardTail ansehen 

nun bis zum nächsten mal in hoffentlich grösserer Zahl

achja @MTB_tom beim Uferstüble seid ihr vorbeigezischt

so und nun


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Juni 2010)

He Thomas,
komm vorbei mit deinem Bike dann schau wir mal danach!

Nice Weekend

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Juni 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> achja @MTB_tom beim Uferstüble seid ihr vorbeigezischt
> 
> so und nun


 
hab dich echt nicht gesehen..denke das war auf dem rückweg>hinweg waren wir bissle langsamer an der stelle...

hat es dich auf dem feldweg gelegt?

radeln fällt an diesem we flach..schönes wetter

wenns ne regenpause gibt,dann wohl ne runde laufen>will jemand mit?

schönes we

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Juni 2010)

He Tom bist du zu Hause!?
Wie sieht es Montag aus RR. und bei schlechten Wetter Studio?
Donnerstag wäre auch mal wieder klasse, wenn das Wetter mit macht, und am Wochenende muss ich auf dem Marktplatzfest schaffen, da werd ich nicht mehr radeln können!


----------



## Saltomike (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute, wollte mich nur mal kurz vorstellen und mich als Neuankömmling anmelden. 
Ich hatte die Ehre am 17.06. mit dem Beton-Paul die FR Strecke in Bad Wildbad zu teilen er hat mich quasi da neu eingeführt und es war ein tolles Erlebnis. 
Da es bekanntlich beim ersten mal immer weh tut war das bei mir natürlich nicht anders, gleich bei der ersten Naturstrecke bin ich kopfüber nach vorne abgestiegen, deshalb dachte ich auch das mein neuer Mitgliedsname wunderbar passt  
Schlussendlich habe ich den Ausflug überlebt (mit einigen Blessuren), mein Bike zur Reparatur gefahren und mächtig Blut geleckt  ich freu mich schon aufs nächste mal. 
Wenn ihr mich mal mitnehmt würd ich mich gerne auf ne entspannte Tour anschließen. Ich schau einfach mal ab und an hier rein.

Und Danke nochmal an Paul für die Geduld mit dem Amateurbiker


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Juni 2010)

He mich herzlich wilkommen bei den Irren!
Kannst ´ja ein paar bilder ins Forum stellen!
Bis demnächst


----------



## Nick.Name (18. Juni 2010)

Ihr seid Richtung Marbach gefahren so gegen 18Uhr. Am Do. wollte ich mal die max Schräglage testen....und bin dann wahrscheinlich über beide Reifen gerutscht, habe die Stelle nochmal im Stand getestet. War da doch ziemlich schmierig. Mein Bike musste ganz schön leiden gestern. Aber ist ja ein MTB, das muss sowas aushalten. Hat jetzt halt auch ein paar Narben. Habt ihr übrigens das Filmchen gesehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=468160 ? Da kann ich mir ja doch ein RR kaufen die können das ja doch  nur ich nicht 
So nebenbei seid Ihr allesamt Schönwetterfahrer?


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom bist du zu Hause!?
> Wie sieht es Montag aus RR. und bei schlechten Wetter Studio?
> Donnerstag wäre auch mal wieder klasse, wenn das Wetter mit macht, und am Wochenende muss ich auf dem Marktplatzfest schaffen, da werd ich nicht mehr radeln können!


 
jepp>wir sind zuhause geblieben,weil beu uns noch das besste wetter geben soll
heute mittag ne runde laufen 
montag hab ich nen doc termin(1530) in stuggi,event. gegen später>wann willst los?
marktplatzfest ?in LB? ist das jetzt schön?
wegen RR:hätte ein pinarello dyna abzugeben>rahmenset od. komplett.
denke in teilen dürfte da mehr gehen,oder?
aber erst noch etwas damit herumfahren...

herzlich willkommen (salto)mike
willst echt mit uns ne runde drehen?die meisten hüpfen aber nich so wild herum wie der paule

@thomas:
das video kenne ich,ist echt der hammer!nich mal ansatzweise kann ich das mit dem MTB u. mit dem RR würde ich das echt nie machen
also auf der hinrunde hast uns gesehen>schade,hab dich echt nicht bemerkt.

@hardy:was macht der rücken?

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Juni 2010)

@tom meld dich einfach wegen Montag, wenn es nicht klappt geh ich zum Spinning.

RR. vielleicht der Thomas!

bis dann
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nick.Name (19. Juni 2010)

Das mit dem RR lass ich erstmal. Muss erst auf dem MTB richtig fahren lernen. Und ich habe zuhause noch ein Hercules Monte Carlo schön in perlmutt und rot braucht nur mal ne neue Gabel und ne Wartung. 
Was meint Ihr sollte ich da eher auf Classic-original oder neu-alt machen?

@Tom wir sehen uns ja bald mal wieder
@Paul sagste mir wo und wann du arbeiten musst am Marktplatzfest, dann schau ich mal vorbei

@Saltomike: von mir auch ein herzliches Hallo


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> @tom meld dich einfach wegen Montag, wenn es nicht klappt geh ich zum Spinning.
> 
> RR. vielleicht der Thomas!
> 
> ...


 
also 1730 bei mir sollte passen
hardy kommt dann auch zu mir.
mit dir wären es dann 4.
...aber nur wenn das wetter passt
 spinning ist ab 1800,oder?

@thomas:
warum brauchst du ne neue gabel?stahlgabel?chrom?


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Juni 2010)

Das hört sich sehr gut an, wenn es nicht schifft, bin ich da.
Ja Ja kommendes Wochenende ist Markplatzfest, Ihr findet mich auf dem Freizeit e.v. Stand an bei der evangelischen Kirche und werd den ganzen abend Capis schacken!


----------



## riderhardy (20. Juni 2010)

moin,  


@paul : du schackst, wir trinken

@tom : der rücken geht soweit wieder, morgen 17.30 bei euch geht klar, das wetter soll halten

@ all  : wie schauts donnerstag mit ner entspannten runde mtb aus, treff 17.00 am schloss

 gruß 
hardy


----------



## Nick.Name (20. Juni 2010)

Ihr alten RR fahrer, wenn Ihr nicht mehr mit mir fahren wollt sagt es einfach. Oder wollt ihr mich nur zwingen auch ein RR zu benutzen

Ich denke ne Stahlgabel tut es. Problem ist das ich das ganze wieder schick machen wollte und erstmal sehen muss was passt. Wenn ich es mal hier habe zeige ich es euch mal. Da ist noch schön ne Sachs zehngang dran, hat aber rote Kunstoffüberzogene Speichen

dann kann ich auch mit Euch RR fahren


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. Juni 2010)

Auf alle Fälle am Donnerstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Juni 2010)

@hardy:schade wegen heute u. RR>dann am Do. MTB

@paule:wetter hält bis jetzt..bleibt es bei 1730 ossweil?hast ne idee wegen runde?
sa. schau ich vorbei

@thomas:ist die RR gabel rostig od. krumm?wenn rostig würde ich sie strahlen u. lackieren.
kannst heute auch mit dem MTB mitfahren wenn willst.im prinzip geht das auch wenn gut drauf bist
ab u. zu wird eben gas gegeben aber mehr als schnitt 23 kommt nicht zusammen.

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. Juni 2010)

Ich komm zu dir 17.30
Ich hätte da ne nette Runde zwischen 45 und 55 km!

Bis denne

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ich komm zu dir 17.30
> Ich hätte da ne nette Runde zwischen 45 und 55 km!
> 
> Bis denne
> ...


 
ok,sollte passen 2-2,5h 
wetter passt gerade...


----------



## boernie (21. Juni 2010)

do. bin ich dabei


----------



## Nick.Name (21. Juni 2010)

bin um 17.40 mal kurz vorbeigeradelt zum Hallo sagen, aber ihr ward schon weg. Meine Gabel am RR ist krumm. Muss Sie mal ausbauen und sehen ob man noch was machen kann. Do. bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## Beton-Paul (22. Juni 2010)

Ja Hallo, wenn wir 17.30 Fahren können wir ja 17.40 nicht immer noch vor der Türe stehen! Do. können wir ja zusammen mit Tom Richtung Schloß fahren !


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. Juni 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> bin um 17.40 mal kurz vorbeigeradelt zum Hallo sagen, aber ihr ward schon weg. Meine Gabel am RR ist krumm. Muss Sie mal ausbauen und sehen ob man noch was machen kann. Do. bin ich auch dabei.


 
paule ist pünktlich u. da musst um 1730 gesattelt sein
war ne richtig schöne hügelige radeltour mit knapp über 5okm u. 2h fahrzeit 
so macht RR fahren spaß.

fahre heute um 1600 mit dem RR nach mundelsheim zum klettern.1700 dann auf dem parkplatz hessigheim>klettern u. bevor es dunkel wird wieder zurück.

@thomas:keine ahnung wie stark deine gabel krumm ist,aber ich kann den dietrich (DSE) fragen ob er das richten kann?fahre heute auf der hinfahrt vorbei...

wegen Do.:
hoffe ich bekomme die tage mein GT zusammen,dann freue ich mich auf ne probefahrt mit dem "neuen" rad
ansonsten wird eben oldi gefahren

wegen we:
hat jemand lust auf straßenfest?LB? od. BK?BK geht ja 4 tage...

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (22. Juni 2010)

He Tom ne du ich bin ab Freitag in Lubu Straßenfest eingespannt, und froh wenn ich dann icht auch noch nach Backnang muss!
Aber die sind ja auch alle bescheuert, das ist jetzt schon das 2 oder 3 Jahr das die Feste am gleichen Wochenende sind!

Grüße
PAul


----------



## riderhardy (22. Juni 2010)

Moin,


fahren wir Donnerstag hart oder weich


Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Beton-Paul (23. Juni 2010)

Ich hab gerade nix hartes zum fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Juni 2010)

mal sehen ob ich das GT heute an den start bekomme...
super wetter heute...werde ne runde RR fahren u. hoffentlich pünktlich zum spiel zurück sein.
wo schaut ihr fußball?


----------



## Beton-Paul (23. Juni 2010)

Im Fernseher, mit Puplic Viewing ist bei mir nix, die Kidis müsse ins Bett!


----------



## riderhardy (23. Juni 2010)

Moin,

also was weiches, fussball in der rofa

bis morgen
hardy


----------



## boernie (23. Juni 2010)

ich bleib beim harten hab ja nix anderes 
Biem DRK-Kollegen im Garten überm beamer


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. Juni 2010)

GT ist heute am start ;-)
..leider ohne die xtr shiffter>dazu wären neue schaltzüge nötig gewesen>auf die schnelle nicht zu machen.
also nur 99% fertig geworden.
frage an die schrauber:
hab jetzt anstelle 11-28 eine 11-30 kasette verbaut.
dazu habe ich jetzt in der neuen kette ein glied mehr gelassen als davor>richtig/falsch?
irgend wie sah mir das auf dem mittleren kettenblatt etwas kurz aus wenn hinten das 30er blatt angefahren wird...
cu
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (24. Juni 2010)

@Tom
Das müsste schon gehen!
Aber das kleinste bleibt ja gleich, schau das du hier nicht zu wenig Spannung hast!
Holst du mich nacher ab wenn wir biken gehn


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> @Tom
> Das müsste schon gehen!
> Aber das kleinste bleibt ja gleich, schau das du hier nicht zu wenig Spannung hast!
> Holst du mich nacher ab wenn wir biken gehn


 
kleinste bleibt gleich,wollte eben beim mittleren kettenblatt auch das hintere größte nützen (wenn überhaupt benötigt?) u. da sah es mit der spannung schon sehr stark aus.
auf dem hinteren kleinsten ist noch genügend spannung,aber schau dir das bitte heute an.
testfahrt heute früh in die arbeit war i.o.
tachogeber heute früh noch verbaut>heute mittag kanns los gehen!
wann soll ich bei dir sein 1645?
cu
tom


----------



## kreisimeck (24. Juni 2010)

also da ich grad in der schule nix zu tun hab hier die frage  wollt ihr mich in marbach einsammeln zu biken wenn ja wann oder ggf. au wo anders
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Beton-Paul (24. Juni 2010)

@Tom 16. 45 passt!

QSteffen 17.30 In Marbach an der Brücke, ich werde die Horde in deine Richtung treiben, ich schick dir per mail meine Handynummer sollte bei dir nicht klappen, kannst du dich ja kurz melden, wir wollten heute eigentlich in Richtung Möglingen fahren.

Also bis denn
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (24. Juni 2010)

@paule:welche richtung gehts dann ab marbach?
kollege würde auch mitfahren...er kommt aus steinheim>würde das auf dem weg liegen?
ansonsten gebe ich 1730 brücke/marbach/bootshaus an.
geiles wetter!
ach ja..muss ich ein licht mitnehmen?
;-)
bis später


----------



## Beton-Paul (24. Juni 2010)

He Tom kein Licht, ja er soll auch nach Marbach an die Brücke kommen"
Wir können ja wieder den Höhenweg dort hin nehmen!

Ich möcht auch nicht all zu spät Heim, da wird nähmlich noch gegrillt!

Bis dann


----------



## kreisimeck (24. Juni 2010)

@ Paul http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/index.php?page=product&info=2 des is des gemeinte bike fÃ¼r 2099â¬

aber war schon gut heute ;D nÃ¤chste woche wieder


----------



## riderhardy (24. Juni 2010)

moin,

sorry meine laune war sche..... heute

bis samstag dann beim caiphi

hardy


----------



## Nick.Name (24. Juni 2010)

War wieder schön heute
@hardy: da bist Du aber einer von den ganz angenehmen mit so einer Laune
caiphi is gut: ich werf mal so Sa 20 uhr in den Raum

@kreisimeck: Das Bike schaut gut aus aber die Dämpferanlenkung muss mir mal einer Erklären was das ausser der Optik bringen soll 

da finde ich das Karpiel interessanter von der Kinematik 

bis denne


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Juni 2010)

Yo geile Kiste, wäre doch was!
Bis denn 
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Juni 2010)

jepp,schön wars!

wegen bikes:wo kommt da der motor rein?


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Juni 2010)

50ccm Vespa 2 Takter, das wäre doch was für dich


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Juni 2010)

also wenn ich mir die bikes so anschaue,dann überlege ich mir echt die moto x auf pedale umzubauen>wäre doch dann das gleiche,oder?


----------



## knight_saber (27. Juni 2010)

hallo zusammen,

komme zur zeit nicht wirklich dazu zu fahren.

Danke für die Tips mit den Reifen.

Wenn Ihr gerade von Fahrrädern redet was haltet ihr von dem Simplon Stomp ?

Bin am überlegen mir auch etwas besseres und leichteres zu kaufen und schaue mich gerade etwas um.

Auch hätte ich noch ein gutes Angebot  für ein Cube Sting hpc.

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir da ein paar Tips geben könntet.


----------



## riderhardy (27. Juni 2010)

Moin,

nach den caipis gestern gehts dann jetzt wieder, 4:1 super, chef hat angerufen, darf morgen erst mittags ins geschäft, dann natürlich auch länger, also nix mit rennrad

donnerstag 17.00 uhr blühba eingang steht, denke wir rasen dann über möglingen ins enztal, also nehmt fullys mit. 

@paul: sagst du den freiberger jungs bescheid, sie könnte über asperg zu uns stoßen

also bis denne 
Hardy

P.S.  BAD WILDBAD, WIR KOMMEM


----------



## Nick.Name (27. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,

ihr seid ja schon wieder alle im Bett.
@knightsaber: ich kann dir nur empfehlen beide zu fahren ob Sie dir liegen. Mit Simplon habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. E-mail Anfragen werden schnell und gut beantwortet und meine gebrochene Sattelklemme haben Sie anstandslos ersetzt. Auch sind m.M.n. die Räder nicht immer den Modetrends unterworfen sondern entwickeln sich langsam im Detail. Deswegen kann man auch gut ein älteres Modell nehmen. 

Donnerstag bin ich dabei und sollte ich mal wieder etwas später kommen melde ich mich telefonisch.

@Hardy: für deinen BMXer http://www.svevobikes.com/svevo_bikes/home.html


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. Juni 2010)

Um wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns denn heute beim Tom zu Rennradel?

@ Hardy wo sollen wir uns denn mit den Freibergern treffen ? Monrepo?
Die lesen auch das Forum kannst ruhig gleich hier eine Anlaufstelle reinschreiben! (Oli fährt trotzdem Hardtail, er hat kein Fully)
Jo Samstag, ich würde Thomas und George mitnehmen!

Grüße

paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Um wieviel Uhr treffen wir uns denn heute beim Tom zu Rennradel?
> 
> @ Hardy wo sollen wir uns denn mit den Freibergern treffen ? Monrepo?
> Die lesen auch das Forum kannst ruhig gleich hier eine Anlaufstelle reinschreiben! (Oli fährt trotzdem Hardtail, er hat kein Fully)
> ...


 
RR fällt für den hardy aus.
ich würde sagen wir lassen das heute.wird auch sehr sehr heiß heute werden...
werde dann nach BK mit dem motorrad fahren>straßenfest>haupttag!
caipis waren sehr lecker>nur hätte ich mehr essen sollen..
cu
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. Juni 2010)

He Tom alles klar dann aber Donnersag oder?
Werd noch ein wenig an meinem WoMo schrauben.


----------



## DanyP (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

suche in LuBu und Umgebung eine MTB-Gruppe, die auch Anfänger (mich) mitnimmt. 

Wenn jemand einfache Stecken fährt, bitte Bescheid geben.

Bei mir gehts nur abends ab 19 Uhr oder am WE.

Wäre schön, wenn ich nicht mehr alleine fahren müsste.

Grüße Dany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (28. Juni 2010)

@Hardy werde auch mit nem HT kommen habe ja kein Fully


----------



## riderhardy (28. Juni 2010)

moin, 

hätte gesagt 17.30-17.45 am monrepos minigolfplatz, von dort richtung asperg -möglingen

also bis donnerstag

hardy


----------



## Nick.Name (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo DanyP, 

erstmal willkommen.
Da ich auch mal später fahre poste einfach am Tag vorher wenn Du Lust hast. Mein Vorschlag zum einrollen wäre Mittwoch 20Uhr Treffpunkt Staustufe Poppenweiler einrollen so bis 21 Uhr...natürlich auch für die anderen wer Lust hat Nach dem Squashen geht es eh nur noch ruhig


----------



## riderhardy (28. Juni 2010)

moin, 

thomas aber nur ein lässiges einrollen hoffe ich

mal schauen,ob ich es schaffe, können dann ja richtung freiberg rollen, lässig wie gesagt

bis denne
hardy


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. Juni 2010)

Hallo Dany herzlich wilkommen bei uns!
Fahr einfach mal mit, dann beschnuppern wir uns und man wird ja sehen ob es passt, bei uns ist denke ich jedr gerne wilkommen der mitfahren will.
Werde Versuch am Mittwoch auch zu kommen!

He Thomas hast du meine Mail bekommen ?
Willst du jetz am Samstag bei mir mitfahren !

Meld dich mal 

Ansonsten bis Donnerstag 17.30 Monrepo Minigolfplatz.

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (28. Juni 2010)

moin, 

@paul: sollen wir uns da alle treffen?

hardy


----------



## Nick.Name (28. Juni 2010)

Wo meinste jetzt Staustufe mittwoch oder Monrepos minigolfplatz donnerstag..am donnerstag kommt noch Tascha aus Ostfildern wahrscheinlich gegen 17 Uhr zum HBF wäre schön wenn die jemand mitnehmen könnte falls ich es nicht schaffe. Aber vielleicht postet sie noch selber


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Juni 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom alles klar dann aber Donnersag oder?
> Werd noch ein wenig an meinem WoMo schrauben.


 
also ich bin draussen.
erst wieder übernächste woche mit dabei.
wünsch euch schon mal viel spaß.
und herzlich willkommen dany
1900 ist meist etwas spät,aber für ne ganz kleine runde reicht es viell.noch.
was bedeutet anfänger?
meld mich also schon mal ab...
bis bald..
cu
tom
ps:laufe den citylauf in LB mit>wer von euch noch?


----------



## Beton-Paul (29. Juni 2010)

Also nochmal für alle zum mitschreiben

Mittwoch 19 Uhr Staustufe (da bin ich nur evtl. dabei)
Donnerstag 17.30 Minigolfplatz am Monrepo (Thomas holst du mich ab)

Alles klar?!
irgend welche Fragen?
Samstag Wildbad, ab 10 Uhr ist offen, das wir 9.45 dort sind das wäre klasse, und neht genug zum Essen Mit.
Hardy kannst du evtl. noch jemand mitnehmen !?
Es geht vielleicht noch ein Kumpel mit (zum Fotografieren) das du evtl. Thomas mit nimmst!?!?
Detail klären wir am Donnerstag.

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radau68 (29. Juni 2010)

hallo danyp

mal ne frage was ist ne einfache strecke!?


fahre am wochenende durch den stromberg,  ich denke is ne normale tour, es geht rauf und runter    länge variabel,  wenn jemand lust hat mitzufahren  einfach mal melden,  

grüßle ralf


----------



## Saltomike (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo auch, 
wollte mich nun auch mal persönlich bei euch als sanften pedaleur outen und am Donnerstag mit auf die sause gehen wenn ich darf. Werde mich natürlich pünklichst um 1730 am Minig-Platz einfinden. 
Falls ihr mich nicht gleich erkennt, ich bin der mit dem Fahrrad  
Freu mich also auf Morgen, wenn ich bis dahin nicht weggeschmolzen bin...

Saltomike


----------



## Beton-Paul (30. Juni 2010)

He Micha da freu ich maich wenn du mitgehst.

Paul


----------



## Saltomike (30. Juni 2010)

Ach so, was mir da so einfällt, die entscheidende Frage... Klicker oder Lackschuh? Was sieht denn der Tourenplan so vor?

Saltomike


----------



## shoortz (30. Juni 2010)

Der Optimist hatte recht, bin gut nach Hause gekommen 

Danke fürs Mitnehmen und erholsamen Abend noch. Ich muss jetzt erst mal was futtern. Man sieht sich.

MfG Marcus


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. Juli 2010)

Also war gestern ne schöne ruhige Runde und ein Leckeres Weizen 

Ach so, was mir da so einfällt, die entscheidende Frage... Klicker oder Lackschuh? Was sieht denn der Tourenplan so vor?

Saltomike 

Meister, du kannst ruhig mit Klicks kommen, ein Teil von uns trifft sich schon 17 Uhr am Bahnhof, dann rollen wir zusammen zum Minigolfplatz!



Bis dann

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (1. Juli 2010)

he Marcus,(Shoorst) verkaufst du evtl. dein Altes Felt bike (wenn ja was willst du dafür)
Mein Neffe such noch ein günstiges bike!?! Du hast doch jetzt ein cooles Steppenwolf

Paul


----------



## Saltomike (1. Juli 2010)

Prima, dann entweder 1700 Bhf oder 1730 Minig...

Micha


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. Juli 2010)

Sonny geht auch mit


----------



## boernie (1. Juli 2010)

so ein scheiß hab euch um 10min. verpasst


----------



## Nick.Name (1. Juli 2010)

Schee wors.
Also das Schitzel liegt noch gut im Magen, keine Probleme.
@boernie: das nächste mal musste kurz anrufen das Du kommst dann können wir noch warten.
@hardy, kannst du das bild von heute mal bitte mailen oder vielleicht in dein fotoalbum laden?

also bis bad wild bad


----------



## Nick.Name (1. Juli 2010)

Taschas Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7317902#post7317902


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. Juli 2010)

He Jungs war echt wieder klasse, so viele waren wie glaube ich noch nie oder ?

Hardy kannst du mir das Bild von unserer Truppe zumailen?

bis morgen


Paul


----------



## Saltomike (2. Juli 2010)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, Freunde des sanften rollens...

nun möcht ich mich zuerst einmal herzlichst fürs mitnehmen bedanken. Desweiteren würd ich mich natürlich freuen wenn ihr mich mal wieder mitfahren lasst, nachdem ich mich ja auch ordentlich benommen habe  
Gerne wäre ich am Samstag dabei aber man kann halt nicht alles haben, also bleibt mir nur euch viel Spaß und heile Landeanflüge zu wünschen  

es grüßt euch euer Saltomike


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. Juli 2010)

ja das wird super !

Bis dann

Paul


----------



## boernie (2. Juli 2010)

das werd ich machen bis do. und euch viel spaß morgen im wildbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (2. Juli 2010)

Hey Jungs,
habe gehört es soll echt Lusitg mit euch sein, nehmt ihr auch nochmal ne Frau mit auf eure Touren...würde mich freuen!
LG Juli


----------



## Tascha (2. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> habe gehört es soll echt Lusitg mit euch sein, nehmt ihr auch nochmal ne Frau mit auf eure Touren...würde mich freuen!
> LG Juli




Also Jungs,

nach dem ihr euch gestern soooo toll benommen habt, habe ich euch natürlich weiterempfohlen

Jule ist meine Freundin (von der habe ich euch schon mal erzählt) und sie würde soooooooo gerne morgen mit euch das Bad Wildbad unsicher machen!

Dürften wir uns morgen anschliessen?


----------



## boernie (2. Juli 2010)

wer hat luscht am Sonntag die Trails unsicher, danach nen Abstecher zum Biergarten zu machen?


----------



## Nick.Name (3. Juli 2010)

Hallo Juli,

willkommen im Club

Schön das wir einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen haben. Gerne kannst Du mitfahren. Sieh einfach nach wann wir fahren oder poste deinen Termin. Irgendeiner hat bestimmt zeit. 

Und schade dass es morgen doch nicht klappt.

bis bald


----------



## Juli1985 (3. Juli 2010)

Hey...
Ja schaaaaade, hatte mich sooo gefreut.....aber beim nächsten mal bin ich dabei.....hoho


----------



## riderhardy (3. Juli 2010)

moin,

ja das war ein super trooper tach heute, geiles wetter bis 15.00 uhr, dann ging die welt unter, versaute die ganze arbeit der leute in wildbad innerhalb von einer stunde:kotz::kotz::kotz:
biken war natürlich saugut, die abfahrten waren nur 
kommende woche wird der wöchentliche termin auf mittwoch 17.00 uhr am haupteingang schloß verschoben, ich hoffe es passt allen, auch den mädels die sich anschließen möchten und sehr willkommen sind.

so jetzt feiern noch das 4:0 mit einem leckerschen bierchen

also bis mittwoch in alter frische

hardy


----------



## Beton-Paul (3. Juli 2010)

He Juli hallo, gerne kannst du mirfahren, wir sind kein Männerclup
He Hardy du wolltes noch posten das wir diese Woche Mitteoch auf Tour gehen!?!

Ja war super heute, bin froh das ich hier so nette Leute kennen gelernt hab!
Hobby verbindet halt doch!

Thomas stell doch mal die 2 Gruppenbilder von heute ein sah lustig aus.
Bis demnächst

Paul


----------



## Tascha (3. Juli 2010)

Hei Jungs,

es freut uns das ihr soooo vielll Spaß heute hattet!!!
Das nächste mal sima dabei!!!!

Ich werde es leider bis 17h nicht schaffen mit euch zu fahren, aber wenn jemand Mitleid mit mir haben sollte, dann währe ich über der Woche um die 19h oder am WE den ganzen Tag dabei ;-)

GLG an alle

P.S. morgen fahren wir auf die ALB....also...wer möchte mit...wir nehmen die Anmeldungen bis 01:00h an


----------



## riderhardy (3. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Juli hallo, gerne kannst du mirfahren, wir sind kein Männerclup
> He Hardy du wolltes noch posten das wir diese Woche Mitteoch auf Tour gehen!?!
> 
> Ja war super heute, bin froh das ich hier so nette Leute kennen gelernt hab!
> ...



Paul, schau mal bei mir der letzte kommentar, da stehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (3. Juli 2010)

Hey...supie Jungs, ich komme am Mittwoch mit...welches Schloss und welcher Haupteingang...nur zur Sicherheit....und keine Schonfrauentour!


----------



## Nick.Name (4. Juli 2010)

@juli: Vorne in LB an der Fussgängerampel (Haupteingang, Schorndorfer Strasse)
Der Tag war geil, auch wenn ich so schnell schlappmache
Aber die Platten haben mir geholfen da konnte ich verschnaufen

bis mittwoch 17 Uhr

apropos schonfrauentour: keinen stress bitte 
im Ernst wir fahren wie immer nach dem Motto Spass kein Stress


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Juli 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=190697&stc=1&d=1278231485

schaut mal hier

die 6 Damen vom grill
paul


----------



## Juli1985 (4. Juli 2010)

Na...dann in ich ma gespannt...freu mich ;-)
Und nettes Bild!


----------



## riderhardy (4. Juli 2010)

moin,


alles fit, klamotten gewaschen, räder geputzt?

hier noch ein paar fotos, leider sehr subjektiv

der alte sack und die super truppe in bad wildbad

bis mittwoch
hardy


----------



## riderhardy (4. Juli 2010)

moin,


auf vielfachen wunsch noch das gruppenbild der ausfahrt am donnerstag

nochmals bis mittwoch
hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (4. Juli 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> @juli: Vorne in LB an der Fussgängerampel (Haupteingang, Schorndorfer Strasse)
> Der Tag war geil, auch wenn ich so schnell schlappmache
> Aber die Platten haben mir geholfen da konnte ich verschnaufen
> 
> ...



moin,

wie wäre es mit 2 gruppen so wie in besigheim????


----------



## Nick.Name (4. Juli 2010)

So CD mit Film ohne Bearbeitung ist da...aber leider nur 7 min. Trotzdem Danke an die Filmcrew. Werde Sie Paul überreichen. Ansonsten werde ich die Quali und Auflösung verkleinern und dann per EMail versenden.(gehen 30 MB bei Euch per Email?)

Zwei Gruppen ist gut: BOHa und BMHa......(Beine Ohne Haare und Beine Mit Haare)


----------



## Juli1985 (4. Juli 2010)

Fahr ich dann alleine mit ohne Haare?


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Juli 2010)

Wieso ich hab doch noch welche!
Und der Tom hat noch ganz viele


----------



## Juli1985 (4. Juli 2010)

Ja ich wäre ja auch die Gruppe ohne Haare ;-)


----------



## Saltomike (5. Juli 2010)

Morgen Leut, nachdem der Paul wohl am Mittwoch nicht mit mir nach BW fahren wird  häng ich mich libend gern am Mittwoch um 1700 dran. Ich hab mir bis jetzt aber nur das linke Bein rasiert, wo darf ich also mitfahren?

@ Riderhardy, Hardy sag nochmal kurz. wie hieß das Bike von Spezialiced das du mir empfohlen hast?


----------



## Juli1985 (5. Juli 2010)

Hey,
rasier dir noch das andere dann binn ich nicht so alleine, oder ich lass halt wachsen bis mi!
;-)


----------



## Saltomike (5. Juli 2010)

Au ja super, ich find so ein dreitage(Fuß)bart echt cooooool, das soll ja so verwegen aussehen, da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Juli 2010)

@ Riderhardy, Hardy sag nochmal kurz. wie hieß das Bike von Spezialiced das du mir empfohlen hast? 

Das ist bestimmt das " schwarze Bike" von das er dir empfohlen hat

Also nochmal zu dem Univega, das war echt am Arsch, da krieg ich ja für meins noch 1200.- 

Grüße bis Miwo 

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (5. Juli 2010)

moin,

wollte gerade meine beine rasieren, ne nieeeeeeeeeeeeee, sieht doch total sch.... aus.

wird ja mittwoch voll die gruppe, mike we bad wildbad, ich wäre dabei wenn die strecken gerichtet sind, reden wir mittwoch

also bis denne
hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (5. Juli 2010)

Ja aber wenn du nur wolltest..weisst du doch gar nich ob das gut aussieht...also ich versuche es jetzt mit Beinbehaarung! Mal schauen wie lang sie bis Mittwoch werden ;-)


----------



## Saltomike (5. Juli 2010)

Hey Jule
Sollte ich zur Sicherheit am Mittwoch meinen Einwegspezialbeinnassrasierererstehilfeset mitbringen? Nur falls Bedarf an ausgeprägter Beinästhetik bestehen sollte, denn bei behaarten Frauenbeinen kann ich schon mal schwach werden und du willst doch nicht wirklich dass ich vom Radel fall......


----------



## Juli1985 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich kann dich ja dann versorgen wenn du runter Fällst....bin da ziemlich gut drin...in erste Hilfe und so...;-) also lass deine Rasierer daheim...das schaffen wir gemeinsam ;-)


----------



## Saltomike (5. Juli 2010)

Puh, da bin ich aber froh, sonst hätte ich meine Satteltaschen aus dem Keller holen müssen damit ich mein Einwegspezialbeinnassrasierernotfallset transportieren kann und biken ohne Gepäck ist bei den Temperaturen schon anstrengend genug


----------



## Juli1985 (5. Juli 2010)

Also, ich habe ja meinen Schmink Koffer immer dabei, ich mein mal man weiss ja nie, wenn mal ein Nagel abbricht oder das Rusch vom schwizen nicht mehr sitzt ? Aber ich fahr immer so dass das Make up perfekt sitzt!


----------



## Saltomike (5. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich hast du da ausreichend Make up drin um die Beinbehaarung zu überkleistern   So, nett wars mit dir unbekannter Weise geplaudert zu haben, wir sehen uns.........


----------



## Juli1985 (5. Juli 2010)

Auf jeden Fall.....freu dich schon auf meinen Dreitage Beinbart ;-) Bis Mi!


----------



## BIKE-OLI (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Gruß an alle Pappnasen...

Wie war Bad Wildbad?


----------



## BIKE-OLI (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

Gruß an alle Pappnasen...

Wie war Bad Wildbad?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nick.Name (5. Juli 2010)

Anstrengend.....vor allem das Pumpen


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Juli 2010)

Bist du das Oli S. aus F. mit dem Rotwild!?

Mittwoch wenn du lust und Zeit hast.

Grüße
PAul


----------



## boernie (5. Juli 2010)

mi. bin ich diesmal dabei


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
melde mich wieder zurück!
Sehe ihr seit fleißig gefahren
Die "wilden Kerle" sehen auf dem Gruppenbild mit Bikes schon geil aus

Was geht am Mi.?Dachte immer Do....
Also jetzt 1700 am Mi.Schloß/Eingang?
War am Mi. nicht was mit Fußball?
Dann eher was kleines kurzes?
Gibts schon Streckenplan?
Wo Fußballgucken?

..und muss ich mir jetzt meine Beine rasieren?

Freu mich schon...

Ach ja,hab ne gute Übernachtung im Vintschgau/Naturns für 20 mit Frühstück aufgetan>einfach,aber sauber.
Aber jetzt gerade einfach zu heiß>gestern Mittag 34°C im Schatten!

CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo Tom schön das du wieder da bist, ne wir habe nur mal diese Woche den Termin verlegt, hat sich so ergebe! Soll nix generelles werden.
Wir können ja solltest du mit gehen wieder zusammen zum Schloß radeln.

Grüße


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. Juli 2010)

Wie Fußball, das will doch keiner sehen!
Lieber bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (6. Juli 2010)

moin,


was ist schon fussball in konkurrenz zum biken, nichts

bis morgen

hardy


----------



## Juli1985 (6. Juli 2010)

Es wurde ja behauptet, dass ihr alle bis zum Hals genauso toll seit wie Schweinie und Co...ichin gespannt ;-)


----------



## Saltomike (6. Juli 2010)

Das kommt jetzt darauf an aus welcher Richtung du das siehst, von oben nach unten oder von unten nach oben? oder wie meinst du das bis zum Hals?


----------



## Juli1985 (6. Juli 2010)

Tja, wenn ich das wüsste...diese These wurde ja nicht von mir aufgestellt und die Frage wurde mir auch nicht beantworten, aber morgen weiss ich mehr!


----------



## BIKE-OLI (6. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Bist du das Oli S. aus F. mit dem Rotwild!?
> 
> Mittwoch wenn du lust und Zeit hast.
> 
> ...



Supi Paul,

du hast mich erkannt, wie hast du das nur gemacht.

LG

Mittwoch 17 UHR wird eng...
Würde ich mir die Beine rasieren, wäre ich bestimmt schneller, aber so wird es etwas schwierig ;-)

Aber I will do my very best.

Gruß
OLi


----------



## shoortz (6. Juli 2010)

Hänge diese Woche leider bis 18:00 Uhr im Büro fest. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja am WE noch was ... ? Ansonsten bremse ich euch nächste Woche wieder aus


----------



## riderhardy (6. Juli 2010)

moin,


ich denke kommenden donnerstag wieder, diesmal ist mittwoch auf meinem mist gewachsen

gruss
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Juli 2010)

@all:bin morgen dabei
...hoffe meine schaltung funzt dann 100%>hab da bissle rumgespielt>bitte nachsicht wenn ich unterwegs nachbessern muss

@paule:1645 bei dir

@oli:wir kennen uns schon,oder?

...man wird ja langsam ne richtig große gruppe
...und beine rasieren ist nix fürs mtb>ausser bei den mädels könnte das besser kommen

also bis morgen
cu
tom


----------



## Tascha (6. Juli 2010)

Hey Tom,

wir kennen uns zwar nicht, aber, hast du was mit den Jungs vom "Best-Bike-parts.de" aus Nellingen zu tun?

Gruß

Natasa aus Nellingen


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Juli 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> wir kennen uns zwar nicht, aber, hast du was mit den Jungs vom "Best-Bike-parts.de" aus Nellingen zu tun?
> 
> ...


 
hi tascha,
nee,leider nicht...sonst würde ich nicht so alte bikes fahren
bis morgen auch mit von der pa(r)ty?

grüßle
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tascha (6. Juli 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> hi tascha,
> nee,leider nicht...sonst würde ich nicht so alte bikes fahren
> bis morgen auch mit von der pa(r)ty?
> 
> ...




Schade, dachte ich, weil ich auf deinen Fotos eine Lisa erkannt habe, die ich auch auf der Homepage von "best-bike-parts.de" gesehen habe:
http://www.best-bike-parts.de/racing-team.html
http://www.best-bike-parts.de/alpentourtrophy-2008.html

Ich habe morgen leider eine Schulung bis 17h im Stgt. und werde es nicht schaffen zur euren Treffpunkt zu kommen.

Aber wie gesagt, falls ihr mal zu den VERNÜNFTIGEREN Zeiten fahren würdet, dann könnten auch die NORMALBERUFSTÄTIGEN mitfahren
An sonsten muss ich hoffen das jemand am WE eine Tour fährt

LG


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Juli 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Schade, dachte ich, weil ich auf deinen Fotos eine Lisa erkannt habe, die ich auch auf der Homepage von "best-bike-parts.de" gesehen habe:
> http://www.best-bike-parts.de/racing-team.html
> http://www.best-bike-parts.de/alpentourtrophy-2008.html
> 
> ...


 
jepp,ist die lisa brandau.
sehr nettes mädel
fährt mal richtig gut

wie vernüftigen zeiten??
also von mir aus könnten wir um 1530 am start sein
so muss ich mich 2h herumdrücken ,oder mich eben mit dem RR bissle warmfahren
we geht eigentlich auch...ab nächster woch passt das
was geht bei dir in nellingen ab?tourenvorschläge?
da ist alles neuland für mich..

grüßle
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (7. Juli 2010)

he Tom 15.35 dann passt bei ir auch

Ja klasse kommst zu mir, Thomas kommt auch!
Den Oli kennst du auch, der mit der KTM tanzt!
Bis säter

@ Oli ich bin gut gell

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> he Tom 15.35 dann passt bei ir auch
> 
> Ja klasse kommst zu mir, Thomas kommt auch!
> Den Oli kennst du auch, der mit der KTM tanzt!
> ...


 
wer früh anfängt,kann auch früh feierabend machen
drehe vor dem radeln ne kleine (motor)bike runde>tanze bissle kawa u. bin dann 1645 in ossweil
gibts schon tourenpläne?
grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (7. Juli 2010)

Ich würde ja gerne Bietigheimer Forst, bin aber offen für alles!
Nur nicht zuviel Asphalt bitte (und es darf auch mal hoch und runter gehen gell Hardy) 

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne Bietigheimer Forst, bin aber offen für alles!
> Nur nicht zuviel Asphalt bitte (und es darf auch mal hoch und runter gehen gell Hardy)
> 
> Paul


 
B.-forst war zwar sehr geil,aber die schnoooge waren auch heftig!hatte an der schulter im umkreis von 3cm ca.6 stiche
die strecke dir wir mal ganz am anfang gemacht haben u. dann unterhalb von poppenhausen rausgekommen sind,wäre auch ganz nett,oder?

müssen wir eigentlich wieder nach marbach an die brücke?

grüßle
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (7. Juli 2010)

Nee aus der Richtung hat sich niemand gemeldet! 
Wir könnten auch zum Korber Kopf schauen was die neue DH macht!?

Wir quatschen nacher

Grüße


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Nee aus der Richtung hat sich niemand gemeldet!
> Wir könnten auch zum Korber Kopf schauen was die neue DH macht!?
> 
> Wir quatschen nacher
> ...


 
ok..denke 2-3h max.,oder?
bis später..
cu
tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Juli 2010)

was ist los heute?
keiner da?
schee wars gestern..
die gruppe wird ja immer größer u.besser
bis auf die nassen schuhe war die strecke echt ok

nächster termin?
15.7. am Do. 1700 am schloß?

hardy u. ich wollen am mo. so gegen 1730 bei mir in ossweil ne gemütliche RR runde drehen...

grüße
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saltomike (8. Juli 2010)

Guten Morgen allesamt, 
ich hoffe ihr seid nicht allzu traurig über unser misslungenes Fussball, dafür waren wir ja erfolgreich bei unserer biketour  Prima Tour gestern hat mir echt gut gefallen, werde mich allerdings nächste Woche ausklinken da ich 2 Tage später einen Wochenendstrampler auf die Teegernseeer Hütte mach. Aber beim nächsten Mal sehr gerne wieder, ich möchte doch die neusten Sticheleien vom Paul nicht verpassen 
Grüße SM


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Juli 2010)

Saltomike schrieb:


> ....möchte doch die neusten Sticheleien vom Paul nicht verpassen


----------



## Juli1985 (8. Juli 2010)

Hey Jungs, danke für die nette Tour....komme nächste Woche wieder ;-)


----------



## riderhardy (8. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, danke für die nette Tour....komme nächste Woche wieder ;-)



moin,

das erfreut der bikers herz, schön das du wieder dabei bist

so habe vor mich umzu bennenen, dachte da an BERGZIEGE, sicherlich hat paul was dazu zusagen, gelle paul

ja kommenden donnerstag so 17.15uhr eingang blüba(juli1985, hascht ja recht), 
also bis denne
die bergziege


----------



## 300exageLX (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Nike.Name hat mich hierhergelost. Wuerd mich gerne mal anschliessen. Bin relativ neu in LB und bisher viel mit dem RR in der Gegend gefahren. Habe mittlerweile aber auch mein MTB hier.

Faehrt jemand am So. oder naechste Woche mal? 2-3 Std. Singel Trails und Co.?

Gruesse Claudio


----------



## Juli1985 (9. Juli 2010)

Hey, ja ich komme dann zum BLÜBA Eingang...
Also nach dem ich gestren 70 km gefahren bin brauch ich erst mal Pause...ich werde am Sonntag Mittag wieder für eine grössere Tour in die Pedale treten...wer mit will...kann ja meine Handy Nummer und Adresse gerne hier für ALLLE Posten...;-) oder ihr schreibt mich an...
LG Juli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Juli 2010)

Servus Claudio, ich wollte am Sonnteag evtl. mit Sony ne gemütlich Runde drehen, aber wir posten nochmal, ansonsten am Do. und wenn du Rennrad fährst, ab und zu fahren wir Mo. mit dem Renner! Ich war gesten abend noch 45 km mit dem Rennrad unterwegs, war klasse.

Bis demnächst


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Juli 2010)

300exageLX schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Nike.Name hat mich hierhergelost. Wuerd mich gerne mal anschliessen. Bin relativ neu in LB und bisher viel mit dem RR in der Gegend gefahren. Habe mittlerweile aber auch mein MTB hier.
> 
> ...


 
hallo claudio,
also am so. kann ich nicht,aber am 12.7.(mo.) gibts ne gemütliche RR runde mit der bergziege u. paule>treffpunkt wäre dann bei mir um 1730 in ossweil.oder eben am schloß 1715 haupteingang,da könnte dich die bergziege abholen..
kannst auch mal im RR-forum nachsehen(gleicher name),da treffen wir uns auch ab u. zu zum RR fahren (flotte fahrt)

@juli:was heist pause?ein tag ist ok,aber 2 tage pause?

@all:wer hätte mal lust auf ein we in Freiburg/kirchzarten zum MTB-fahren?den schaui od. kandel hoch?

grüße
tom


----------



## das_gute_a (9. Juli 2010)

Tach auch,

ich bin schon ein paar mal bei euch auf der seite hängengeblieben,
habe es aber zeitlich noch nicht geschafft euch um eine "mitfahrgelegenheit" zu bitten.

da ich noch nicht so lange hier in der gegend wohne und mich hier in lubu streckentechnisch nicht wirklich auskenne
würd ich mich freuen wenn ich mich mal anschließen könnte.


auch wenn am we jemand ne kleine runde dreht
(bei den tenperaturen bestimmt nix wildes)
könnte ich mir vorstellen dabei zu sein

grüße 
a.


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Juli 2010)

das_gute_a schrieb:


> Tach auch,
> 
> ich bin schon ein paar mal bei euch auf der seite hängengeblieben,
> habe es aber zeitlich noch nicht geschafft euch um eine "mitfahrgelegenheit" zu bitten.
> ...


 
hallo a,
herzlich willkommen bei uns
einfach den do. vormerken u.vorher kurz hier reinschaun/bescheid geben>sollte dann meist klappen ab 1700 am schloß
fürs we kurz hier vereinbaren>bei mir gehts erst ab nächster woche bzw. radle(RR) ich da auf die alb am fr. u. komme am sa. wieder zurück(125km)
grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo A.

evtl. Sonntag wollen wir ne Runde drehen, genaueres morgen im Forum.

Grüße

P


----------



## kreisimeck (9. Juli 2010)

also am we eher sonntag würd ich ne rund fahren hinten zum lichtenberg oder wie der hügel da heisst sind wir ja schonmal gefahren wenn wer mit will einfach melden dann können wir n treffpunkt ausmachen
Gruß Steffen


----------



## kreisimeck (9. Juli 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> das erfreut der bikers herz, schön das du wieder dabei bist
> 
> ...





hey wo wollt ihr mich dann einsammeln wieder in marbach an der brücke oder gehts in ne andere richtung??


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Juli 2010)

Jo wie immer 17.30 Marbach an der Brücke würd ich sagen!

Evtl. mal wieder richtung Lichtenfels oder?!?

Bis dann


----------



## Juli1985 (9. Juli 2010)

Wann und wo und was wollt ihr am Sonntag fahren?


----------



## riderhardy (9. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Jo wie immer 17.30 Marbach an der Brücke würd ich sagen!
> 
> Evtl. mal wieder richtung Lichtenfels oder?!?
> 
> Bis dann



moin, 

paul was geht sonntag???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (9. Juli 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @all:wer hätte mal lust auf ein we in Freiburg/kirchzarten zum MTB-fahren?den schaui od. kandel hoch?
> 
> grüße
> tom


 
ich hätte mal lust auf sowas,aber mit meiner schüssel?


----------



## Juli1985 (9. Juli 2010)

So Jungs....http://www.sog-events.de/index.php?c=1&s=wm24hsulzbach...da fahre ich jetzt zu 90 Prozent mit....wer hat Lust anfeuern zu kommen???


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> So Jungs....http://www.sog-events.de/index.php?c=1&s=wm24hsulzbach...da fahre ich jetzt zu 90 Prozent mit....wer hat Lust anfeuern zu kommen???


 
ist das das?:
http://www.sog-events.de/index.php?c=1&s=wm24hsulzbach

einzelwertungen sind aber schon voll belegt,oder?
fährst das 6h einsteigerrace mit od. das 24h?alleine?team?

ist nix für mich>nicht mal lemmberg-race.

aber kannst ja davor ,zum trainieren ,in den schwarzwald mitkommen

@boerni:fahrbar ist das mit allem
mit einem fully machts eben mehr laune(für mich)>hardtail hast mehr bums auf der kette

grüße
tom


----------



## Juli1985 (9. Juli 2010)

Hey....fahre 24 h Race einen 4 er.....wann wie wo Schwarzwald?


----------



## Tascha (9. Juli 2010)

Hola Jungs und Mädels,


wie siehts aus mit Sonntag?

Ich wäre dabei und die Jule auch ab ca.11h.

Hat jemand schon eine Idee oder einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Juli 2010)

Ich würde eher etwas frühe sagen, da es sehr warm werden soll!
Ansonsten wieder am Schloß oder !
Passt das euch 9.30 oder 10 !?!?

Paul


----------



## Tascha (9. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ich würde eher etwas frühe sagen, da es sehr warm werden soll!
> Ansonsten wieder am Schloß oder !
> Passt das euch 9.30 oder 10 !?!?
> 
> Paul




Ich bin dabei,

wir könnten ein Treffpunkt extra für die Jule ausmachen, damit sie sich nach ihren Nachtdienst anschließen kann?
Und jemand muss mich BIDDEEE am Hbf abholen kommen...bin zu doff um den Schloss zu finden und schon gar nicht euren Treffpunkt


----------



## boernie (10. Juli 2010)

@tom dann bin ich für alle schandtaten was mit dem HT fahrbar isch dabei


----------



## Nick.Name (10. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ich würde eher etwas frühe sagen, da es sehr warm werden soll!
> Ansonsten wieder am Schloß oder !
> Passt das euch 9.30 oder 10 !?!?
> 
> Paul



Also mir ist das zu früh  wir könne ja durchn Wald oder durchs wasser fahren dann  bleibts kühl..oder geht's danach gemeinsam ins Schwimmbad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (10. Juli 2010)

Ich schließe mich dir an, also das mit den später radeln,zur Not kann man (und Frau) ja auch zum See oder ? Komme um 7 heim von nacht dienst also ab 11 bin ich dabei, also könnt ihr euch in badehose zeigen bin gespannt ha ha ha
Oder wir fahren einfach später los und holen die andren ein, auch ne Möglichkeit...
 so und jetzt gute Nacht!


----------



## kreisimeck (10. Juli 2010)

also ich wär ja für 11 wir können dann ja den liichtenberg oder wie er heit hoch den trail runter und dann in ofeld oder steinheim in freibad pause machen bei dem wetter


----------



## Nick.Name (10. Juli 2010)

so nochmal konkret ich bin auch für 11 Uhr und dann mehr im Schatten im Wald und danach ins bad.
Ich geniesse den Sonntag so lange ich noch kann


----------



## Juli1985 (10. Juli 2010)

Also gut jungs 11 ist sehr gut und freibad auch also packt eure badehöschen ein und los gehts


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey....fahre 24 h Race einen 4 er.....wann wie wo Schwarzwald?


 
schwarzwald ende juli wer kann?
Freiburg oder kirchzarten.wäre mir beides recht.
so,muss los an den start...
cu
tom


----------



## riderhardy (10. Juli 2010)

moin,

und heiße grüsse aus dem bikepark boppard,
einfach nur gut hier
super trails und abfahrten zum rhein runter, morgen früh noch ne halbtageskarte und dann heim

so jetzt zum fussball zu meinen eltern, bisschen grillen und chillen, euch viel spass morgen

also bis donnerstag
bergziege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (10. Juli 2010)

Hey wer kommt denn jetzt eigentlich alles mit ?


----------



## Tascha (10. Juli 2010)

I c h :d


----------



## Beton-Paul (10. Juli 2010)

THOMAS, Sonny Juli,Tasche und was weis ich 11 Uhram Schloß 

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (11. Juli 2010)

moin,

heute nacht hats hier mal richtig gewittert, so wie in wildbad letzten samstag, 2 strecken sind zu, 3 noch offen aber sehr nass
na ja euch ne schöne tour

gruss
bergziege


----------



## riderhardy (11. Juli 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> schwarzwald ende juli wer kann?
> Freiburg oder kirchzarten.wäre mir beides recht.
> so,muss los an den start...
> cu
> tom



moin,

wann, wo und wie, am we oder unter der woche

bis morgen
bergziege


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Juli 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> wann, wo und wie, am we oder unter der woche
> 
> ...


 
von meiner seite aus nur am we!
sa. früh morgends los>camping>sa. biken>so. biken u. dann wieder zurück

mal sehen was das morgen für ein wetter wird zum RR fahren...

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. Juli 2010)

So wieder zu Hause, die anderen werden wohl noch im Freibad Ölsardiene spielen, wir waren ja schön in der Enz baden
Mein Tacho bringt es auf 50km hat spaß gemacht.
Donnerstag wieder 17. 15 am Schloß und dann 17.30 Marbach an der Brücke!
@ Hardy das wäre dann Mittwoch der 21.07 nach Wildbad, Micha wie sieht es bei dir aus, Oli?


Grüße

Paul

Tascha wenn ich nach deinem bike schauen soll, müssten wir das in den nächsten 2 Wochen machen, dann ist nämlich Sommerurlaub!


----------



## Juli1985 (11. Juli 2010)

Sooooo,
ja haeb jetzt endlich auch etwas Farbe abbekommen...
Also morgen Abend gehen Thomas, Tasche und ich auf den Fischmarkt in Stuttgart....wer will noch mit!?
LG


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Sooooo,
> ja haeb jetzt endlich auch etwas Farbe abbekommen...
> Also morgen Abend gehen Thomas, Tasche und ich auf den Fischmarkt in Stuttgart....wer will noch mit!?
> LG


 
Mal sehen ob ich heute nach dem RR fahren noch dazu in der Lage bin>es soll 38°C geben
cu
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. Juli 2010)

Also 21.07 hab ich frei für Wildbad
@ Tom du musst nicht radeln, du kannst doch auch einfach mal nix tun und auf einen Kaffee bei mir vorbei schauen!


Viel spaß euch allen beim Arbeiten, unsere Klima ist kaputt, wir zerlaufen jetzt scho!

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Also 21.07 hab ich frei für Wildbad
> @ Tom du musst nicht radeln, du kannst doch auch einfach mal nix tun und auf einen Kaffee bei mir vorbei schauen!
> 
> 
> ...


 
müssen nicht,aber wollen.
mache heute 1530 schluss u. leg mich ne stunde aufs ohr>bin total müde...
mal sehen wie es dann nach 1700 aussieht...

steht am do. auch radeln mit baden an?

prüffeld hat klima zum glück>24°C ist i.O.
büro wird schon wäremr ohne klima..

21.07. hab ich nicht frei...

cu
tom


----------



## das_gute_a (12. Juli 2010)

Schönen guten morgen,

ist ja doch ein wenig später geworden mit baden und 
finale schauen...(und die krake hatte schon wieder recht)

wollte mich hiermit nur für die mitnahme bedanken und würde, mich falls ich darf, euch auch mal wieder anschließen.

unter der woche wird es mit 1700 zwar eher kritisch aber vielleicht schaff ich das auch mal.

wir hatten gestern kurz besprochen was diesen sommer noch so ansteht, also ich werde auf jeden fall für ein we dort hinfahren

http://www.bike-circus.at/de/freeride/big-5-bike-challenge.html

das ganze natürlich nicht im renntempo! sondern gemütlich!

also schwitzt noch schön heute 

lg 

das gute a


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Juli 2010)

wegen Do. noch mal...
könnten ja den zipfelbach am anfang durchqueren;-)
oder gibts neue streckenpläne?

@das gute a:
nette gegend die dir zum biken ausgesucht hast....musst aber echt nicht so weit fahren...der schwarze wald tut es auch ganz gut;-)

gibts eigentlich bilder von gestern?

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. Juli 2010)

Ich könnte mir gut wieder vorstellen ne Runde in die Enz zu springen!

Aber die andern spielen ja lieber Ölsardine und liegen lieber ins Freibad


----------



## Juli1985 (12. Juli 2010)

Hey Jungs...
Riesen Frage...meine Freunddin springt vom Transalp ab....wer ist Sponatn..hat Geld und Lust denmit mir mit zu fahren....es geht 24. 4 Los eine Woche...könnt mir ja bescheid geben...wäre cool

LG Juli


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs...
> Riesen Frage...meine Freunddin springt vom Transalp ab....wer ist Sponatn..hat Geld und Lust denmit mir mit zu fahren....es geht 24. 4 Los eine Woche...könnt mir ja bescheid geben...wäre cool
> 
> LG Juli


 
hi juli,
das ist schade,ist aber auch nix für mich.

@all:gerade schön  schwarz draussen....

grüße
tom


----------



## riderhardy (12. Juli 2010)

moin,

nicht nur schwarz sondern auch stürmisch , schade hätte schon lust gehabt

also bis do um 17.15 am schloss
@paul: we fährt, habe unter der woche kein auto

bis denne
bergziege


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Juli 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> nicht nur schwarz sondern auch stürmisch , schade hätte schon lust gehabt
> 
> ...


 
ja,es hätte sogar gehalten...
egal,dann eben morgen ne runde rr...
bis do.

cu
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. Juli 2010)

@ Hardy wenn Oli mit ghet fährt er, sonst ich!
Micha will bis Freitag klären ob es bei Ihm klappt.
@ Juli würd dich gerne begleiten auf der Tour, allerdings klappt es A wegen der Kohle nicht und B wegen Familien, wir gehne ab 28 in Sommerurlaub.
Was ist mit Thomas oder das A
Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Juli 2010)

Wie wäre es mal mit einer Querung durch den Schwarzwald?
Warum in die Ferne schweifen....

So,Wetter macht sich wieder...werde um 1600 in irgend einen Drahtesel treten
Route noch offen>Aber alles Straße>Nach Mundelsheim sollte ich irgend wie,aber muss nicht>Prevorst hoch wäre auch noch auf meiner Liste u. dann auf der Platte kurzer Stopp für ein Eis.
Ab 2000 bin ich dann im Brückenhaus anzutreffen
Wer mit will,bitte melden...
CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (13. Juli 2010)

Heute nix klettern?


----------



## Juli1985 (13. Juli 2010)

Ich kann heute nicht, bin imn Heidelberg biken mit meinem Date ;-)


----------



## BIKE-OLI (13. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> @ Hardy wenn Oli mit ghet fährt er, sonst ich!
> Micha will bis Freitag klären ob es bei Ihm klappt.
> @ Juli würd dich gerne begleiten auf der Tour, allerdings klappt es A wegen der Kohle nicht und B wegen Familien, wir gehne ab 28 in Sommerurlaub.
> Was ist mit Thomas oder das A
> ...




Kann erst am Freitag klärem, ob es bei mir am 21. klappt.

Donnerstag um 1700 am Schloß, bzw. 1730 in Marbach an der Brücke bin ich dabei.

Viel Spaß beim Schwitzen.

Gruß OLI


----------



## boernie (13. Juli 2010)

muß man am Do. badesachen einpacken?


----------



## shoortz (13. Juli 2010)

Hätte am Donnerstag auch mal wieder Zeit. Wie sieht denn die Streckenplanung aus  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tascha (13. Juli 2010)

@Thomas & Arne:
für eure Fussballerischeallgemeinbildung 


 -> Carlos Valderrama =

-> Carles Puyol

 -> Luis Felipe Scolari =

-> Vicente del Bosque

jetzt verstanden?


----------



## Nick.Name (13. Juli 2010)

Ich es lieber Eis


----------



## Tascha (13. Juli 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> @Thomas & Arne:
> für eure Fussballerischeallgemeinbildung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 191176 -> Carlos Valderrama =
> ...





Und nicht zu vergessen, der Co-Trainer von Holland->
Frank de Boer


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Heute nix klettern?


 
nee,haben wir auf morgen verlegt,da gehts auf die alb

war ne schöne RR runde>bin aber erst spät losgekommen>2000 bis 2300.
night ride
LB-Bittenfeld-Backnang-Sulzbach-Prevorst-Oberstenfeld-LB
Macht laune bei den kühlen Temp.

Am Neckar ist mir die Enduro-Bande entgegengekommen.
AQber trotz rufen wurde ich ignoriert...woran liegts?Am RR?An der Sonnenblendung?oder waren einfach die Enduro-Schlappen zu laut

@Boerni:Kein Ahnung wo es hingeht....

Wie wäre es Richtung Markgröningen-Leutenbächle entlang-Bietigheim-Wäldle-und zurück?

Grüße
Tom
 PS:Was ist Fußball?


----------



## Nick.Name (14. Juli 2010)

do 17.15 werde ich wie immer versuchen...werde aber um 19.30 mich ausklinken für fische markt

ach ja Fussball ist vorbei


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. Juli 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> do 17.15 werde ich wie immer versuchen...werde aber um 19.30 mich ausklinken für fische markt
> 
> ach ja Fussball ist vorbei


 
da brauchst vorher echt nicht duschen>in stuggi steht die hitze
...und der fisch stinkt zum himmel
war letzte woche am do. dort


----------



## das_gute_a (14. Juli 2010)

moin @all 
werde es am do wohl nicht schaffen mitzufahren 
komm von der arbeit nicht so früh weg aber wir bekommen das mal wieder hin jetzt sind erstmal meine bikeparts gekommen und ich werde ein wenig schrauben  

@tom der schwarze wald ist bestimmt auch nicht soo schlecht kenn mich da halt auch nicht so aus und bin bekennender fan der alpen und des bergvolkes außerdem finde ich den schnitt mit 1000hm hochraden und 4800hm flowige trails runter surfen echt nicht so schlecht...
ansonsten werd ich dieses jahr auf jeden fall nochmal gardasee machen, ist der hammer dort.

@tascha danke für den grundkurs in europäischer fußballgeschichte 
bist du noch gut heimgekommen?

@ juli was ging mit deinem date hast du jetzt begleitung für deine transe?  ich werd warscheinlich passen müssen, da es erstens mit urlaub schlecht aussieht und zweitens meine urlaubskohle eigentlich für meine 4wochen im nov. drauf geht

wünsch euch was bis demnächst
euer gutes a.


----------



## Juli1985 (14. Juli 2010)

Hey....
Date....haha, aber ich sage es euch, es ist so geil den Königstuhlt hoch zu fahren...aber es ist noch viel geiler einen der tausend abgefgahrenen trails runter zu fahren....also wer Lust hat ich fahr da sofort wieder hoch....
Mich hat es auch übel hingehauen...also würde am Sonntag meine letzte Tour vor der Transalp machen...wer ist dabei....aber bitte nicht so früh!
LG Juli


----------



## Beton-Paul (14. Juli 2010)

Na ich nehm wieder die Badehose mit wenn sich was ergibt, werde ich mich wieder in die Fluten stürtzen 
He Tascha was machen die ganzen Fußballer hier, gehn die mit biken 
@ das gut A hast du meine Handynummer bekommen ?
schick mir deine auch mal

Bis Doda

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. Juli 2010)

@d.g.a:
gardasee ist sicher geil mit dem MTB>mir ist die Gegend aber bissle zu teuer.
Bissle weiter Richtung Dt.>Vintschgau>Südtirol
Möchte da im herbst noch mal hin...

Schwarzerwald geht eben an einem We ganz gut max.2h Anfahrt u. mega Spaß haben

@j.85:wie jetzt>bitte daten/fakten vom date
Königstuhl kann man auch prima RR fahren...

sturzhoffe nichts wildes passiert?

wegen So.:
fahre hier mit:
http://www.rmsv.de/html/rtf.html

also wer lust hat...
Abfahrt 0600 in LB>40km strecke bis zum start.
dann fahre ich nur die 71km runde,weil es noch mal 40km nach hause geht.
oder wer will,kann mit dem RR kollege die 161km runde fahren
@all:
was geht jetzt am do.?
paule>tourenplaner
federung ja /nein/bissle?

cu
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (14. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tascha was machen die ganzen Fußballer hier...


 
genau...jetzt ist "tour de doping" angesagt


----------



## Juli1985 (14. Juli 2010)

Hey,
was ist denn das am SO?...Kostet etc???Kling auf jedenfall cool! Wer hat denn da noch Lust mit zu fahren.

Also mit meinem Date hat das Biken nicht halb so viel Spass gemacht wie mit euch!

Sturz....na ja die blauen Flecken vom letzen  Sturz erneuert und mir das Kettenblatt in der Wade mehrfach reigehauen....

Ja ansonsten..bis morgen!


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey,
> was ist denn das am SO?...Kostet etc???Kling auf jedenfall cool! Wer hat denn da noch Lust mit zu fahren.
> 
> Also mit meinem Date hat das Biken nicht halb so viel Spass gemacht wie mit euch!
> ...


 
das am sonntag ist eher was für RR od. tourenrad
aber soll nicht heisen,dass sowas auch nicht mit einem mtb machbar ist.
geht dann eben etwas schwerer u. hast den respekt auf deiner seite
ich fahre die oldi klasse mit meinem ollen moser RR>das ist auch kernig übersetzt u. eben "nur" 2x6
kostet 9 inkl. verpflegung

zu deinem date:
also irgend was macht der dann falsch...
schön zu lesen,dass es dir bei uns mehr spaß macht

wisst ihr schon wo es morgen lang geht?
mein kollege (der pete) würde dann wieder an der brücke in marbach auf uns warten od. eben dann nach LB kommen wenn wir nach markgröningen fahren...
also macht mal bitte ne ansage.
danke.

cu
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (14. Juli 2010)

Willst du von hier mit dem RR hin fahren?
Ich denke ich gehe nicht mit, bin zwar kein Langschläfer, aber 6 Uhr ist mir für Sonntag doch zu früh, da müsste es was richtig megamäßig tolles sein (Bikepark Bischofsmais z.b)


----------



## Tascha (14. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Na ich nehm wieder die Badehose mit wenn sich was ergibt, werde ich mich wieder in die Fluten stürtzen
> He Tascha was machen die ganzen Fußballer hier, gehn die mit biken
> @ das gut A hast du meine Handynummer bekommen ?
> schick mir deine auch mal
> ...


 

Hi Paulchen,

ich musste deinen Kollegen eine kleine Fussballlektion erteilen, da die während des Final-Fussballspiels niemanden gekannt haben.

Übrigens-vielen Dank für deine Fahrad-Reparatur-Angebot, hättest du am WE Zeit vor/nach der Fahrt? (die wir noch nicht ausgemacht haben)

@all: WENN ihr schon so gerne ÜBER der Woche um 17h fährt, dann könntet ihr mich mal am Fernseherturm in Stgt. nach der Arbeit (18h) abholen und wir könnten dann im Degerloch/Waldau/Frauenkopf Tour drehen und anschliexßend im Biergarten landen? 

Grüßle aus dem nichtklimatisierten-Reisebüro


----------



## BIKE-OLI (14. Juli 2010)

... und wer bringt mich und mein Bike dann nach dem Biergarten wieder nach Freiberg????

Aber eigentlich auch keine schlechte Idee.


----------



## Tascha (14. Juli 2010)

BIKE-OLI schrieb:


> ... und wer bringt mich und mein Bike dann nach dem Biergarten wieder nach Freiberg????
> 
> Aber eigentlich auch keine schlechte Idee.


 

Wie komme ich JEDES MAL nach LB?
Für weitere Fragen schaut euch die DB Aukunft


----------



## BIKE-OLI (14. Juli 2010)

Du hast ja Recht....

und das mit der DB Auskunft klingt ziemlich überzeugend.  

Ein paar neue Strecken kennenlernen ist sicherlich interessant, nur weis ich nicht wie die anderen dazu stehen.

Ich will eine Klimaanlage...


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (14. Juli 2010)

Hey Tom, 

warsch Du des geschtern bei der Ankerklause im Gewerbegebiet Neckargröningen?

P.S.: Degerloch/Waldau/Frauenkopf - gute Gegend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (14. Juli 2010)

Also wegen mir können wir Morgen nach Degerloch hoch und dann rüber und über Solitude zurück, ist ne cool Tour schöööön knackig!
Ach ja das mit dem Transalp läuft jetzt doch alles wie geplant...Weiber ...haha...
Und ich habe den ganzen Tag in kühlen Räumen gearbeitet! Ätsch


----------



## Tascha (14. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Also wegen mir können wir Morgen nach Degerloch hoch und dann rüber und über Solitude zurück, ist ne cool Tour schöööön knackig!
> Ach ja das mit dem Transalp läuft jetzt doch alles wie geplant...Weiber ...haha...
> Und ich habe den ganzen Tag in kühlen Räumen gearbeitet! Ätsch


 

Aber ohne Tageslicht


----------



## Juli1985 (14. Juli 2010)

Doooooooch, sehr wohl! Ätsch!


----------



## boernie (14. Juli 2010)

bei mir gibts nur ne Schwäbische Klima ( Rolltore auf und warme Lust rein) dahinschmelzen.
Sonntag fahr ic´h in Aspen bei HN mit und morgen die Richtung Deg-Soli. hört sich vernünftig an, bin auf jedenfall dabei.
1700 am BLÜBA?


----------



## Beton-Paul (14. Juli 2010)

Nur schonmal zur Info Sonntag bin ich nicht dabei, werde mit meinen Kinder zum Judo gehen.
Bis morgen

Paul


----------



## Tascha (14. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Nur schonmal zur Info Sonntag bin ich nicht dabei, werde mit meinen Kinder zum Judo gehen.
> Bis morgen
> 
> Paul




Ich muss am Sa. bis 13h arbeiten, danach bin ich frei zum radeln Wer will alles mit? RR geht gar nicht

@Paulchen..und was ist mit Sa.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nick.Name (14. Juli 2010)

DO ok SA nein SO nein 
Degerloch Solitude ok muss ich heute noch mein Säckchen packen (Licht, Schloss und Regencape) 

Ich hab auch immer 21° aber dafür kann ich nicht so schön posten von der Arbeit


----------



## Tascha (14. Juli 2010)

Juli1985: Also wegen mir können wir Morgen nach Degerloch hoch und dann rüber und über Solitude zurück...

Also ich könnte morgen um ca.18:30h im Degerloch sein und von dort aus mit euch weiterradeln...
..alles anderes ist mir zu weit bzw. ich könnte es bis 19h nicht schaffen am Schloss Solitude zu sein

Ich brauche schnelle Rückmeldung von euch


----------



## Juli1985 (14. Juli 2010)

Wegen mir ja, weiss aber nicht ob ich Guide sein kann weil ich mir vom Weg her nich ganz so sicher bin....


----------



## Tascha (14. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Wegen mir ja, weiss aber nicht ob ich Guide sein kann weil ich mir vom Weg her nich ganz so sicher bin....




Ihr könnt an dem schwulen Necker entlang fahren und  via Fernseherturm, Degerloch zum Schloss Solitude-> LB


----------



## Juli1985 (14. Juli 2010)

Jaaaaa! Will ich aber weiss ja nicht was die Herren sooo wünschen


----------



## Tascha (14. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Jaaaaa! Will ich aber weiss ja nicht was die Herren sooo wünschen




Ich kann morgen nicht mitfahren..
Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. Juli 2010)

FoolOnTheHill schrieb:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> warsch Du des geschtern bei der Ankerklause im Gewerbegebiet Neckargröningen?
> 
> P.S.: Degerloch/Waldau/Frauenkopf - gute Gegend!


 
jepp war ich
na ja,mit RR u. RR klamotten kennst mich ja noch nicht...

am do. steht der kollege steht 1730 in marbach an der brücke.
wenns ne änderung gibt,dann bitte rechtzeit mitteilen..

@paule:logo mit dem RR hinfahren>40km hin>71km rundkus>40km zurück.wird schon gehen

nach degerloch können wir auch mal hoch>nur vorher einplanen,dann machen wir ne fahrgemeinschafft

ach ja,hab wohl heute mein handy verlohren
also geht nur hier od. festnetzt...

grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. Juli 2010)

Wieso ist der Neckar schwul, ich dachte immer der ist lesbisch
He Tascha Sa. kann ich diese Woche auch nicht, wir bekommen besuch aus Bayer !
Evtl. kommst nächste Woche mal abends vorbei!
Schick mir mal deine Handynummer!

@Tom und Thomas holt Ihr mich wieder ab!? (Natürlich wenn Ihr pünklich zu Hause seit!)

Mir Egal wo wir hin fahren, nur wenn wir viel Asphalt fahren lass ich mein Fully in Schuppen stehen!

Grüße


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. Juli 2010)

Ähm noch was wenn wir zum Solitude Schloss wollen, dann kann man da ganz einfach die Solitudeallee fahren, die ghet von Ludwigsburg bis zum Schloß hoch, und man muss nicht den ollen Neckar nachfahren! (Nur so zur Info, und den Fernsehturm muss man auch nicht rauf, es sei denn es ist ne Tolle Tour da rüber)!


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wieso ist der Neckar schwul, ich dachte immer der ist lesbisch
> He Tascha Sa. kann ich diese Woche auch nicht, wir bekommen besuch aus Bayer !
> Evtl. kommst nächste Woche mal abends vorbei!
> Schick mir mal deine Handynummer!
> ...


 
also ich kann dich wieder um 1645 abholen.komme wohl mit dem hardtail>habs bissle geputz u. versucht die kette wieder "gescheidig" zu machen
ist das eigentlich normal,wenn man die schnellspanner an den rädern anzieht,dass dann die laufräder schwerer gehen?oder kann ich da was an den achsen machen?laufspiel vergrößeren?
hatte gestern einen 1.9er ritchey reifen verbaut>sah bescheiden aus>gleich wieder die 2.30er verbaut

gruß
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (15. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ähm noch was wenn wir zum Solitude Schloss wollen, dann kann man da ganz einfach die Solitudeallee fahren, die ghet von Ludwigsburg bis zum Schloß hoch, und man muss nicht den ollen Neckar nachfahren! (Nur so zur Info, und den Fernsehturm muss man auch nicht rauf, es sei denn es ist ne Tolle Tour da rüber)!


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. Juli 2010)

Und was ist mit den Jungs die wir in Marbach einsammeln wollten, 17.30 ???
gehen die überhaupt mit oder kommen die auch zum Schloß?


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. Juli 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> am do. steht der kollege 1730 in marbach an der brücke.
> wenns ne änderung gibt,dann bitte rechtzeit mitteilen..
> 
> grüße
> tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. Juli 2010)

So wie ich das gerade nochmal alles gelesen haben wird das ja eh nix die Tascha ab zu holen, ich würde dann wieder auf Plan A zurückgreifen und 17.30 in Marbach an der Brücke den Pete abholen, Stefen(oder Stefan) kommt bestimmt auch nach Marbach an die Brücke?!?!?!?


----------



## BIKE-OLI (15. Juli 2010)

Hi all,

so wie es aussieht wird es ja heute eher tendenziell mit der Solitude nichts.....

Dann würde ich auch um 17:30 in Marbach auf der Brücke stehen.

bis später


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. Juli 2010)

Oli ich hol dich auf alle fälle ab


----------



## BIKE-OLI (15. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Oli ich hol dich auf alle fälle ab


@ PAUL: Kannst e voll vergessen. Habe Anruf aus AD erhalten. Muss noch etwas arbeiten :-((

Bin wech vom Fenster..... für heute


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. Juli 2010)

ok,mein kollege hat auch abgesagt.
also wer steht noch in marbach?
soweit ich weis keiner mehr....
dann wäre auch ne richtungsänderung nicht schlecht.
bis 1645 bei dir paule,gehe jetzt mein handy suchen...
cu
tom


----------



## Juli1985 (15. Juli 2010)

Hey.....coooooole Tour....kurz aber lecker die Wurst...haha!
Montag geht klar...muss da nur meinem Nagler absagen...aber das dürfte ken Problem sein ist ja egal wann der Nagelt ;-)
Hardy danke das du mich gleich angerufen hast und gefragt hast, sehr lieb!
Schönen Abend Boys and Girls!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (15. Juli 2010)

Fands auch sehr schön heute
...und immer weider lernt man neue leute kennen
würde gerne mal mit euch ne we tour machen.
schwarzen wald...viel trails...viel fun
nur wann?
macht mal ne ca. angabe wann es bei euch möglich wäre...
bis bald.
grüßle
tom


----------



## Nick.Name (16. Juli 2010)

@Bergziege Danke für den Anruf

Tour war gut, Trailanteil ok. Für mich gerne noch mehr davon 

Muss Tom zustimmen immer wieder nette neue Leute.

Schwarzwald ist ok. Als Termin vielleicht mal August? Ich würde Euch auch gerne meine alte Heimat zeigen, das "Bier und Bike" Eldorado Oberfranken

Schönes WE bis Montag und wie immer, wenn ichs nicht ganz schaffe telefonieren wir


----------



## Juli1985 (16. Juli 2010)

Hey also ich schreib mal auf welche We ich warscheinlich kann (da ist Heimbeatmun...Nebenjob noch nicht drin). 14./15.8, 28./29.8 - wo ich da Sa früh aus der Nacht komm also Optimum für mich wäre 14/15 und ich wäre dabei! Aber natürlich nur wenn wir ein Luxus Wellness Hotel mit Massage etc nehmen!


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey also ich schreib mal auf welche We ich warscheinlich kann (da ist Heimbeatmun...Nebenjob noch nicht drin). 14./15.8, 28./29.8 - wo ich da Sa früh aus der Nacht komm also Optimum für mich wäre 14/15 und ich wäre dabei! Aber natürlich nur wenn wir ein Luxus Wellness Hotel mit Massage etc nehmen!


 
28/29.08. wäre auch bei mir super

14/15.8. bin ich in HH>vattenfall rr 

@thomas:franekenland wäre sicher auch klasse>mach was aus im juli/august (bis auf den 14/15.8) u.ich bin dabei

so..aber jetzt ab in die arbeit!

cu
tom


----------



## BIKE-OLI (16. Juli 2010)

Hi,

WE Tour wäre keine schlechte Idee und ich würde mich gerne dem Haufen anschliessen. Bei mir stehen im August keine Termine drin, von dem her passt es mir eigentlich immer.

Geht jemd am Sonntag MTB?


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. Juli 2010)

Ne nur am Mo. und am Mittwoch in Bikepark

@Hardy wenn Oli nicht mit geht sind wir zu zweit!
Micha (wegen Ihm haben wir ja Mittwoch gewählt) hat leider ein Krankes Kind zu Hause und kann nicht weg.

Paul

He Juli, sag der Frau Dr. einen schönen Gruß
soll sich ruhig mal wieder sehen lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## das_gute_a (16. Juli 2010)

Mahlzeit Jungs und natürlich auch Mädels,

habt ihr also gestern wieder die gegend gerockt?
und auch ein paar trails mitgenommen..
naja ich muß dann dochmal schauen das ich früher von der arbeit rauskomme und dann schließe ich mich euch mal wieder an.

an einem wochenende für ne tour im schwarzen wald wär ich auf jeden fall auch mal zu haben, mit einem guten fährtensucher der sich dort auskennt, bestimmt auch ne tolle sache
 und bisher hab ich nur am 7/8.8 keine zeit.
dieses we "muß" ich schon wieder mit abwesenheit glänzen, da ich mich heute bis sonntag nach vorarlberg verdrücke. 

wann wollt ihr denn am montag fahren wieder so früh?
könnt ja nochmal bescheid geben.

@paul kannst ja sms schreiben oder anrufen
dürfte mein handy auch heute abend wieder haben.

euch allen ein schönes we mit gutem wetter

grüße
a.


----------



## riderhardy (16. Juli 2010)

Moin,

@Paul: dann lassen wir es richtig krachen und machen die anderen neidisch.  Telefonieren dann am Dienstag.
@Juli : Montag dann gegen 17.15 an der Strassenkreuzung Schorndorfer Ecke Harteneckstrasse, und bring Verena mit,machen dann noch bisschen Fahrtechnik und Sprünge wenn ihr Lust habt, melde mich dann am Montag per Handy gegen 17.00
@ All : kommenden Donnerstag wollen wir Richtung Bottwartal, Lichtenfels u.s.w, 17.15 am Blüba, dann gegen 17.45 Brücke Marbach

So, allen ein schönes WE, bis denne
Bergziege


----------



## riderhardy (16. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey also ich schreib mal auf welche We ich warscheinlich kann (da ist Heimbeatmun...Nebenjob noch nicht drin). 14./15.8, 28./29.8 - wo ich da Sa früh aus der Nacht komm also Optimum für mich wäre 14/15 und ich wäre dabei! Aber natürlich nur wenn wir ein Luxus Wellness Hotel mit Massage etc nehmen!



Moin,  

und natürlich nen persönlichen Masseuer und Koch für Dich, haste Dir so gedacht, Zelt, Mücken , Brot und Wasser, ein WE für echte Biker

LG
Hardy


----------



## riderhardy (16. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey.....coooooole Tour....kurz aber lecker die Wurst...haha!
> Montag geht klar...muss da nur meinem Nagler absagen...aber das dürfte ken Problem sein ist ja egal wann der Nagelt ;-)
> Hardy danke das du mich gleich angerufen hast und gefragt hast, sehr lieb!
> Schönen Abend Boys and Girls!



Moin,

immer wieder schön auch die alten sachen zu lesen, Juli, wer und was ist denn dein Nagler, bei uns im Norden wäre die Aussage sehr eindeutig

gruss
bergziege


----------



## boernie (16. Juli 2010)

07.08/08.08 vergeben aber noch möglich 
diue letzten We vom AUgust keine Zeit ( Musikfescht und Schäferlauf in Markgröningen) September wäre besser


----------



## Juli1985 (16. Juli 2010)

Hey,
also Jungs war heute 5 Stunden mit Ulli am Biker schrauben....GEIL! Habe meine Sattelstütze und nen fetten Vorderreifen...jetzt mache ich euch bei jedem Trail platt...Yeah
@Olli, ich will am So auf jeden fahren...gegen Mittag!
@Hardy...ja Fahrtechnik das schadet nicht auf jeden Fall springen und Hinterrad versetzen...JUHU....
Also wer kommt <Sonntag mit habe Lust in Degerloch zu fahren...


----------



## riderhardy (17. Juli 2010)

Moin,

komme gerade vom RR fahren, Sonnenaufgang angeschaut, einmalig so um diese Zeit zu radeln
Morgen Richtung Schwarzwald mit 3 Kollegen, wollen ins Murgtal, dort gibts wahnsinns Abfahrten und knackige Auffahrten:kotz::kotz:
@Juli: ihr habt 5 Stunden für ne Sattelstütze und nen Mantel gebraucht,also damit kommt ihr ins Guinessbuch, seh ich dann ja Montag
@all : schönes WE noch und bis Montag in alter Frische

Gruß
Bergziege


----------



## Juli1985 (17. Juli 2010)

Wie morgen Richtung Schwarzwald...nimm micht mit!

http://www.lautertal-bikemarathon.de/anmeldung.html
Wer hat Lust mit zu fahren...schnell melden, man muss ich da heute noch anmelden....sonst ist alles weg, weiss nicht welche Strecke...

Das mitd er Sattelstütze war etwas doof...wegen dem Kabel der Fernbedienung und dem Rahmen...
Habe 12 h Dienst im KH wer bringt mir Eis vorbei????

Also ...schnelle Antworten! Und die Frage welche Strecke bei dem Race.....ganz krass oder easy peasy


----------



## riderhardy (17. Juli 2010)

Moin,


@ Juli: habe mich angemeldet für die 30km, reichen mir, ist nen geiler Marathon, meld dich heute noch an, habe mich unter Ludwigsburger MTB Radel Touren Treff angemeldet
Schwarzwald kam kurzfristig mit der alten Downhill Clique, das nächste mal sag ich dir sofort Bescheid

LG
Bergziege


----------



## Juli1985 (17. Juli 2010)

Hey,
ja ich habe mich für 2 Runden angemeldet...
@Hardy...ja morgen also wegen mir kann ich ja mit meinem Auto mitkommen,oder ist das mehr so n Männerding? Bzw brauch ich da volle Schützer Montur....doof...da hätte ich meinen Reifen einfahren können.....kann mim Handy gerade nicht tele...nru sms...bin doch arbeiten :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Juli 2010)

so,bin wieder zurück von der alb!
schee wars...
bissle hügelig...
gestern bissle warm..
heute bissle naß/kalt.
war alles dabei
jetzt frisch geduscht>gehe jetzt erst mal ins städle.
wer hat lust auf  nen kaffee?
handy-nr. hat der hardy....
bis denne
grüße
tom


----------



## Stefan72 (17. Juli 2010)

Wer Lust auf eine Singeltrail Tour hat, kann gerne mitfahren, morgen um 9:00 Uhr in Stammheim gehtâs los und dann Richtung SchloÃ Solitude und weiter Richtung Krummbachtal.

Gefahren werden zwischen 20 und 30 Singeltrails in ca. 4,5 Std + Pausen
Start: Sonntag  9:00 Uhr 
TV GaststÃ¤tte, Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart (Stammheim)

GrÃ¼Ãe Stefan72


----------



## riderhardy (18. Juli 2010)

moin,

kommen gerade aus dem sonnigen schwarzwald zurück, was soll ich sagen, wie immer supiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

@paul: freu mich schon auf mittwoch, die räder sind fertig, auch das für olli, meldet euch noch kurz wann ihr kommt

@all : morgen 17.30 beim tom, bzw um 17.15 schorndorferstrasse ecke harteneckstrasse für die mädels der klinik und mir

@all : donnerstag 17.15 eingang blüba

also bis denne
bergziege


----------



## Juli1985 (18. Juli 2010)

Bring morgen noch ein Mädel mehr mit....kommt ihr mit 3 Mädels klar?


----------



## riderhardy (18. Juli 2010)

moin,

trauste dich nicht mehr alleine zu uns, ich weiss nur das verena kommt, schön, 3 mädels und 1 bub, schade die strecke zum tom dauert nicht lang genug

bis denne
bergziege


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Juli 2010)

He Juli nur 3 !?

Bis morgen 
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Bring morgen noch ein Mädel mehr mit....kommt ihr mit 3 Mädels klar?


 
sach mal,das wird ja immer doller hier
...nicht das die jungs nicht die augen auf den trails haben sondern.....
morgen fahre ich mal die tour vor.
bissle auf und ab ,wenns genehm ist?
richtung lemberg>ganz grob.
event. kann ich noch einen knackigen tourguide(single) am/ab lemberg organisieren...

heute beim biken(motor) ist mir in den sinn gekommen,dass ich gerne mal den schwarzen wald queren würde.
von PF bis FR...soweit wie man eben von Fr-So. kommt u. dann mit dem zug wieder zurück.
übernachtet wird auf der wiese od. "hundehütte"....
wer interesse hat kann sich ja bei mir melden.

bis morgen...
bin gespannt was wir wieder für ne truppe zusammen bekommen
cu
tom


----------



## Juli1985 (19. Juli 2010)

Hey tom,
das is n  Biketreff und keine Singelbörse soweit ich weiss! Ihr seit zu lange nur al Männer gefahren, ich erwarte heute etwas Rücksicht, Steffi ist mit Abfahrten noch nicht so fit!
@Hardy...sag bitte nich vor dem Trail den Mädels das sie heftig sind....die fahren das alles runter wenn man nix sagt! 
@Paul..ich suche ja noch mehr Frauen aber wenn deine Jungs sie mit ihrem Hormonen vergraulen kann ich auch nichts machen!
Bis später...freu mich auch euch haha


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey tom,
> das is n Biketreff und keine Singelbörse soweit ich weiss! Ihr seit zu lange nur al Männer gefahren, ich erwarte heute etwas Rücksicht, Steffi ist mit Abfahrten noch nicht so fit!
> @Hardy...sag bitte nich vor dem Trail den Mädels das sie heftig sind....die fahren das alles runter wenn man nix sagt!
> @Paul..ich suche ja noch mehr Frauen aber wenn deine Jungs sie mit ihrem Hormonen vergraulen kann ich auch nichts machen!
> Bis später...freu mich auch euch haha


 
na ich dachte jetzt auch hier gehts um SINGLE-trails u. nicht um SINGLE-treff
also hab da was nettes,allerdings kurzes in sachen trails.
treppen wären auch dabei>wer will>wer nicht will muss tragen od. wir fahren alle aussen herum,da die treppen keine gleichmäßigen stufen haben>naturstein
bisslefeldweg ist auch dabei>leider oft geteert..
mitte  der tour gibts nen biergarten...zum flirten...ähm zum päusle machen
freu mich auch drauf bei dem wetter.
bis später
cu
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Juli 2010)

@ Tom wir müssen kein Asphlat fahren wenn wir nicht wollen!
Und Biergarten geht ja auch erst am Schluß meister

@all wie sieht es denn bei euch am Samstag aus, ich würde je nachdem wieviel mitgehen am Samstag 11 Uhr an der S-Bahn stehen und mit dieser und meinem Bike nach Esslngen fahren, dort würde ich Georg treffen, wir möchte dort in Schurwald und Co.!Ganz gemütlich hochfahren (Sonny du kannst mit deine Bike ruhig mitgehen) gemütlich hochkurbeln und dann die Singeltrail (und ich meine Singeltrails etc.) dann runterbrennen!
Evtl. auch ein paar schicke Treppenpasagen (auf der anderen Seite von Esslingen) und dann am Schluß noch was Essen und Trinken gehen wie esich anbietet, oder auch gemütlich heimrollen.

Jemand Lust?
Wenn wir nur 2 der 3 Leute sind würde ich mit dem Auto fahren!


Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Juli 2010)

1


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Juli 2010)

biergarten liegt eben günstig...dann kannst du übernehmen...

sa.>wohl eher nicht,weil ich am sonntag wohl hier mitfahren werde:

http://www.rsc-nuertingen.de/veranstaltungen/2010/radtouristikfahrt

Tour 2 od. 3

jemand lust?

grüßle
tom


----------



## boernie (19. Juli 2010)

Sa. klappt nicht da bin nich in Ohorn ( Sachsen)  was geht heute ab?
Do. wie immer 1700 am Blüba?


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Juli 2010)

Also Samstag fällt aus, keiner ist da!
Donnerstag haben wir auf 17.30 Uhr am Blüba verlegt, damit Thomas auch sicher mit kann!
Richtung Oberstenfeld!

War heute ne schöne Tour Tom hat gepasst.

Grüße

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (19. Juli 2010)

moin,

@all: schöne tour heute

@all: donnerstag 17.30 uhr am blüba , wie paul schon geschrieben hat, rahmen gekauft???

@paul und olli: mittwoch lassen wir es krachen

bis denne
bergziege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Juli 2010)

Q Hardy ich arbeite daran!
Gabel hätte ich auch schon fehlt nur noch Bremse Kurbel und ein paar Kleinteile.

Geb dir Donnerstag bescheid!
Hardy kann ich den Rahmen evtl. zu dir schicken lassen?
Ich weiss nicht ob er bis Dienstag nächste Woche schon da ist, und ich bin dann im Urlaub!

Sich mir wenn ja kur ne Mail mit deiner Anschrift.

Danke
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Juli 2010)

jepp,hat mir auch gut gefallen...ist eben immer bissle teerweg zw. den trails...
wetter war genial...
freu mich auf do.,dann aber wieder mit dem GT
gruß
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Juli 2010)

He Hardy ich hab Ihn
Und das Beste, ich kann Ihn am Donnerstag in Stuttgart abholen, Geld gegen Ware, ist mir eh am liebsten!

Kann nur sein das es am Donnerstag knapp wird.

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Hardy ich hab Ihn
> Und das Beste, ich kann Ihn am Donnerstag in Stuttgart abholen, Geld gegen Ware, ist mir eh am liebsten!
> 
> Kann nur sein das es am Donnerstag knapp wird.
> ...


gratuliere,dann hast ja bald dein dirt
wegen do.:
kannst ja auch nachkommen>bist ja eh schnell unterwegs...
tour steht ja schon ,oder?
oder sollen wir 2 gruppen machen?
frühstarter u. nachzügler u. treffpunkt oben auf der Burg?
ich könnte ab 1530...würde dann bissle umweg fahren u. nicht den neckarradweg nehmen...

grüße
tom
ps:was geht jetzt eigentlich mit dem we im schwarzen wald?eher anfang august od. ende?
dieses we sieht es nicht gut mit dem wetter aus...


----------



## Juli1985 (20. Juli 2010)

Hey Jungs,
ja coole Tour..wie immer zu weinige Trails..;-) aber ihr wisst ja wie die Frauen sind.
Sagt mal bekomm ich am Freitag noch ne Abschlussfahrt vor meinem Transalp?
Wäre schööööön!
JA..was soll ich sagen...ich freu mich sooooooooooo!


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> ja coole Tour..wie immer zu weinige Trails..;-) aber ihr wisst ja wie die Frauen sind.
> Sagt mal bekomm ich am Freitag noch ne Abschlussfahrt vor meinem Transalp?
> Wäre schööööön!
> JA..was soll ich sagen...ich freu mich sooooooooooo!


 
wie?ich dachte du willst dich schonen?


----------



## Juli1985 (20. Juli 2010)

Brauch ich in meinem Alter  nicht !!!


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Brauch ich in meinem Alter  nicht !!!



Was brauchst du in deinem alter nicht mehr, erkläre das mal nem alten Mann


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Brauch ich in meinem Alter nicht !!!


 
na do. bist dann also dabei,oder?
dann früher los,dann reicht es dir am do.


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Juli 2010)

Ne Do. muss Sie arbeiten, das hab ich schon gecheckt, und deshalb möchte Sie Freitag biken, Sorry Freitag geht bei mir net, ich geh am Do.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (20. Juli 2010)

Nein!!!Da ich am DO arbeite, desswegen möchte ich am Freitag fahren....übrigens wollen meine Freundinnen und ich Freitag noch nach Stuggi gehen ...Abends....wer kommt mit??So zum Abschied...ja gehe nir 10 tage weg...aber das ist lang ..schnief!


----------



## das_gute_a (20. Juli 2010)

seas zusammen,

war ne nette runde gestern, 
gerne wieder 
muß mich nur für do und fürs we ausklinken,
nächste woche bin ich dann auch wieder am start.


bis demnächst
das gute a


----------



## riderhardy (20. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Hardy ich hab Ihn
> Und das Beste, ich kann Ihn am Donnerstag in Stuttgart abholen, Geld gegen Ware, ist mir eh am liebsten!
> 
> Kann nur sein das es am Donnerstag knapp wird.
> ...



super, glückwunsch, d.h. die stadt wird unsicher

bergziege


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Nein!!!Da ich am DO arbeite, desswegen möchte ich am Freitag fahren....übrigens wollen meine Freundinnen und ich Freitag noch nach Stuggi gehen ...Abends....wer kommt mit??So zum Abschied...ja gehe nir 10 tage weg...aber das ist lang ..schnief!


 
kann ich dir kurzfristig am fr. vormittag schreiben wegen mtb

@hardy:morgen ne runde RR>wird aber bissle flotter,da ich nicht alleine sein werde...

cu do.
tom


----------



## Nick.Name (20. Juli 2010)

Hallöchen....
die Bilder und Vids werden nochmal aufm Stick auf Reise gehen. Ich schmeiss Ihn Paule in Briefkasten, er kann Ihn dann weiterreichen bzw. mir zurückbringen. Do bin ich dabei, wenn das Wetter nicht verrückt spielt. WE bin ich weg.


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Juli 2010)

Ja werds morgen Oli geben, der soll es am Samstag Hardy geben!!

Morgen ist Wildbad Tag huraaa


----------



## boernie (21. Juli 2010)

werde wahrscheinlich morgen nicht dabei sein da ich Sachen packen muß für´s We in Ohornaber nächste Woche bin ich wieder am Start


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. Juli 2010)

War richtig klasse bis morgen 17.30

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> War richtig klasse bis morgen 17.30
> 
> Paul


 
..Bilder will ich sehen
Das Gruppenbild,dass ich bekommen habe war doch gestellt..vom Osterholz oder so

Mal sehen wie das Wetter um 17 Uhr ist...Daumen drücken

Cu
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (22. Juli 2010)

Musst halt mal mitgehen (wolltest du doch schon lang mal) !
Aber das Bild auf der Rampe ist schon ne harte Nummer, wir habe welche geshen die da runter sind!

Bis später


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Musst halt mal mitgehen (wolltest du doch schon lang mal) !
> Aber das Bild auf der Rampe ist schon ne harte Nummer, wir habe welche geshen die da runter sind!
> 
> Bis später


 
Soll ich dich abholen?
oder kommt der Thomas u. Du wieder zu mir?
Thomas antwortet auf meine sms nicht....
Wer ist überhaupt am Start?
Hardy,Boerni,Juli nicht....
Dann wirds heute wohl "überschaubar.
Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit
cu
Tom


----------



## Nick.Name (22. Juli 2010)

So das Wetter hat ja gut mitgespielt 

Tolles Team Jungs...sogar heute noch gute Laune versprüht

Trotz Regen und Kettenklemmer.....die Bilder sind leider etwas verwässert

WE bin ich wieder mal weg. Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. Juli 2010)

mit sony dem regengott wars ja auch kein wunder

war klasse u. ich konnte mal mit dem mtb joggen gehen

ach ja,sorry beim bild machen,war wohl doch etwas zu feucht>handy überlebt?

dann bis nächsten do. würde ich jetzt mal sagen,oder?

17.30 am schloß?

cu
tom
ps:rad ist schon wieder sauber,wie auch der besitzer


----------



## riderhardy (23. Juli 2010)

moin,

gut schaut ihr aus

wie man sieht hattet ihr viel spass, man sieht sich dann kommenden donnerstag

gruß
bergziege


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (23. Juli 2010)

Geht jetzt wer fahren heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Juli 2010)

FoolOnTheHill schrieb:


> Geht jetzt wer fahren heute?


 
also ich nicht...hab kein bock auf rad putzen


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (23. Juli 2010)

Schon klar! Will nur mal mein altes neu hergerichtetes Hardtail ausprobieren.
Na dann ein andermal vielleicht.


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Juli 2010)

FoolOnTheHill schrieb:


> Schon klar! Will nur mal mein altes neu hergerichtetes Hardtail ausprobieren.
> Na dann ein andermal vielleicht.


 
eigentlich ist mo. auch so ein "ersatztermin">gleicher treffpunkt/zeit,aber do. ist eben fix.
wetter soll am mo. auch schlecht sein....

aber heute hält es sich sogar...
wenn dann dabei bist,nehme ich dann auch mein neues altes hardtail.

gruß
tom


----------



## riderhardy (23. Juli 2010)

moin,

@all : donnerstag 17.30 blüba, von dort über stammheim zur enz nach schwieberdingen, richtung talhausen, dann über markgröningen einig trails richtung bissingen

ich hoffe man sieht sich dann

schönes we
bergziege


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Juli 2010)

So,hab auch mal ein paar Bilder>hoffe das geht i.O.,sonst nehme ich sie wieder raus


----------



## riderhardy (23. Juli 2010)

moin,

tolle bilder

@tom : melde mich dann montag

gruss
bergziege


----------



## kreisimeck (24. Juli 2010)

hey servus alle miteinander konnt die woche nicht da ich bis jetzt die grippe hab aber die bilder sehn gut aus wo wart ihr den da??
Gruß Steffen


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (24. Juli 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> @all : donnerstag 17.30 blüba, von dort über stammheim zur enz nach schwieberdingen, richtung talhausen, dann über markgröningen einig trails richtung bissingen



Isch dem Enz oder dem Glems?


----------



## riderhardy (25. Juli 2010)

moin,

foth du hast recht, in schwieberdingen zur glems, und dann runter zur enz, ich hoffe ihr könnt mir verzeihen

hoffe man sieht sich dann donnerstag

gruß
bergziege


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Juli 2010)

do.>sischer sischer

wie gehts den eigentlich der Juli?Hoffe gut

@all:
geht heute was?Biergarten?A....berg auf ein bier?

Bin jetzt Zuhause...wenns sich hier nix tut,fahre ich ne Runde Bike

CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (25. Juli 2010)

bin heute nachmittag erst aus sachsen gekommen man sieht sich dann Do.


----------



## Nick.Name (25. Juli 2010)

So jungs bin wieder da....morgen ist ja RR Zeit oder ..wenn ich es (die Ansage wie immer) rechtzeitig schaffe und das Wetter passt werde ich ne Runde MTB fahren gehen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Juli 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> So jungs bin wieder da....morgen ist ja RR Zeit oder ..wenn ich es (die Ansage wie immer) rechtzeitig schaffe und das Wetter passt werde ich ne Runde MTB fahren gehen.


 
Hardy hat abgesagt>Wetter steht auf Regen>ob ich heute fahren werde
Aber Do. sischer...wenns Wetter passt

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. Juli 2010)

He Ladys es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Bekleidung!
So WoMo fast fertig gepackt am Mittwoch 16 Uhr ist abfahrt.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Juli 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Ladys es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Bekleidung!
> So WoMo fast fertig gepackt am Mittwoch 16 Uhr ist abfahrt.
> 
> Grüße
> Paul


 
..ich fahre erst am MI. den 11.08. los....aber mein Bully muss ich nicht groß packen>Räder rein>Kiste Bier>ab dafür


----------



## riderhardy (27. Juli 2010)

Moin,

heute fremdgegangen, ne runde rr gefahren, 80km mit 500hm, hat spass gemacht

@tom : ich habe euch in hessigheim gesehen ihr gemsen

@all: bis donnerstag denne

bergziege


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Juli 2010)

..und keine Probs mit dem Rücken gehabt
super
dann kann ja die erste RTF kommen,oder?
das wetter war echt noch genial.
hab ein paar RR vom fels aus gesehen
mir tun die griffel weh...lange nix mehr gemacht

@paule:schönen urlaub u. gute fahrt

@all:man sieht sich am do.>wenns nicht regnet

wer ist eigentlich am start?

grüßle
tom


riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> heute fremdgegangen, ne runde rr gefahren, 80km mit 500hm, hat spass gemacht
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick.Name (28. Juli 2010)

ich schätze ich bin mit am start..wie immer wenn ich es nicht schaffe telefon...Montag bin ich gerade bis zum Lemberg gekommen und dann hat s gedonnert hätte doch im trockenen trainieren sollen.
Do. ist 17.30?


----------



## riderhardy (28. Juli 2010)

moin,

@thomas : donnerstag 17.30 uhr am blüba


gruß
bergziege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (28. Juli 2010)

bei mir isch no net sicher was meine Rippen machen die habe ich mir demletzscht angeprellt und tut noch ziemlich aua ich meld mich beim Thomas wenn es nicht regnet gerne mal schaun


----------



## Juli1985 (28. Juli 2010)

Hey jungs mir geht es gut habe hammer strecken hinter mir noch 2 tage und ich kann sagen dass ich es getan habe . . Die alpen überfahren ha ha ich hoffe ihr nacht nächstes jahr mit vermiss euch werde mich nochmal melden wenn ich es geschafft habe Juhu


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey jungs mir geht es gut habe hammer strecken hinter mir noch 2 tage und ich kann sagen dass ich es getan habe . . Die alpen überfahren ha ha ich hoffe ihr nacht nächstes jahr mit vermiss euch werde mich nochmal melden wenn ich es geschafft habe Juhu


 
Hau rein juli
und ich bin gespannt auf "beweissbilder"

28.08. vormerken>da will ich den Stelvio hoch.
wenns passt sind ein paar bekannte auch mit dabei>dann mit MTB auf der straße hoch u. dann von 2800m auf trails runter

bis morgen (wenns nicht regnet)
tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Juli 2010)

So,heute fällt es mit dem MTB treff aus
zu wenig beteiligung  bzw. fahrer/innen die zugesagt haben u. der rest hat urlaub.

aber nächste woche gleicher ort u. zeit!

ich hab erst im september urlaub u. bin dann 4 wochen wech...

grüßle
tom


----------



## knight_saber (29. Juli 2010)

hallo zusammen,

leider komme ich nicht dazu mit euch mit zu fahren, das wird auch die nächste Zeit nicht besser und am Donnerstag gehe ich jetzt mit meiner Freundin ins Studio, daher wird es auf ungewisse Zeit mit dem Termin leider nichts. Komme auch mit dem Trainieren nicht wirklich so weiter wie ich es gerne würde da es zeitlich einfach nicht hin haut.

Muss einfach mal schauen wie es weiter geht.

zwei Sachen habe ich, wo ihr mir vielleicht helfen könnt

1. fahr ihr mit Klickpedalen oder ohne ? 
bin am überlegen auf so was umzusteigen, könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen ? 

2. würde mich einer von euch im Trailfahren unterrichten ? Ich würde gerne mal mit einem Profi einfaches Trail fahren trainieren mit Tipps usw.
würde mich auch erkenntlich zeigen 
Roy Sport bietet vielleicht so einen Kurs im August an ist aber noch nicht sicher.

Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir so vielleicht erst mal helfen könntet.

Danke schon jetzt


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Juli 2010)

Wenn Du an einem ande Tag Zeit hast,schreib einfach einen terminvorschlag>bestimmt findet sich der eine od. andere Mitfahrer/inn
Z.B. fahren wir auch ab u. zu montags....
Mittwoch hätte ich auch mal zeit....

Zur Frage1:
Fahre mit Klicker>Shimano SPD>weit verbreitet u. ok.
Am Anfang tun es auch Pedale die auf der einen Seite zum klicken sind u. auf der anderen Seite wie normale Pedale zu fahren sind.
Also auch zum kurzen Stadtausflug mit Turnschuhen geeignet od. eben wenn man noch nicht so sicher ist bei Trails ausklicken u. ohne fahren
Zu 2.:
Profis sind wir wohl alle nicht,aber es klappt ganz gut auf Trails.
Können wir sicher machen>hat sicher jeder ein paar gute Fahrübungen auf Lager.

Würde an deiner Stelle erst selbst bissle üben>können gerne leichte Trails fahren od. mal erst das Langsamfahren üben>ist schwer als schnell

Grüße
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (29. Juli 2010)

knight_saber schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider komme ich nicht dazu mit euch mit zu fahren, das wird auch die nächste Zeit nicht besser und am Donnerstag gehe ich jetzt mit meiner Freundin ins Studio, daher wird es auf ungewisse Zeit mit dem Termin leider nichts. Komme auch mit dem Trainieren nicht wirklich so weiter wie ich es gerne würde da es zeitlich einfach nicht hin haut.
> 
> ...



Moin,

sicher kann jeder von uns dir ein paar tips geben, die einen fahren lieber uphill, die anderen lieber downhill
du misst selber für dich entscheiden wo deine stärken liegen.
roy sports will jedes jahr so was machen, und was ist, nix

meld dich einfach hier im forum, da kriegen bestimmt was hin

gruss
bergziege


----------



## Tascha (29. Juli 2010)

Hola LB´er-´inen

Lust am WE radeln zu gehen?
Natürlich falls das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Juli 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Hola LB´er-´inen
> 
> Lust am WE radeln zu gehen?
> Natürlich falls das Wetter mitspielt


 
..fährst auch RR?
Abfahrt LB dann ab ins Badische....


----------



## Tascha (29. Juli 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ..fährst auch RR?
> Abfahrt LB dann ab ins Badische....




Oh neeee.....RR geht gar nicht!:kotz:
Aber ich bin mit meinem MB ebenso schnell unterwegs


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Juli 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Oh neeee.....RR geht gar nicht!:kotz:
> Aber ich bin mit meinem MB ebenso schnell unterwegs


 
Mhhh...also ich könnte mich breitschlagen lassen mit dem MTB zu fahren...durch den Stromberg...
Bist fit?
Wie weit kannst fahren..KM?

Letzten Sonntag ist ein MTB`ler bei der RTF in Nürtingen dabei gewesen...in der RR-Gruppe>ist gut 34km/h gefahren auf der 111KM Runde


----------



## Tascha (29. Juli 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Mhhh...also ich könnte mich breitschlagen lassen mit dem MTB zu fahren...durch den Stromberg...
> Bist fit?
> Wie weit kannst fahren..KM?
> 
> Letzten Sonntag ist ein MTB`ler bei der RTF in Nürtingen dabi gewesen...in der RR-Gruppe>ist gut 34km/h gefahren auf der 111KM Runde




Na ja..das ist knapp unter meinen Durchschnitt
Ich kann schon weeeeeit fahren... hättest du Zeit am WE?
Ich würde dann bis nach LB mit der S-Bahn fahren.
Wie weit ist der Stromberg von dort aus?


----------



## knight_saber (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo Tom, 

das klingt doch super dann schauen wir einfach mal wegen dem fahren.



MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wenn Du an einem ande Tag Zeit hast,schreib einfach einen terminvorschlag>bestimmt findet sich der eine od. andere Mitfahrer/inn
> Z.B. fahren wir auch ab u. zu montags....
> Mittwoch hätte ich auch mal zeit....
> 
> ...



Ich dachte an 

Shimano PD-M 424
oder 
Shimano PD-M 545

Bin mir aber nicht sicher welche von beiden die M424 haben einen  Kunststoff-Käfig und sind halt 95 g leichter als die M545 mit  Aluminium-Käfig. Beider haben eine doppelseitige Bindungen.
Preislich geben sie sich auch nicht so viel so oft kauft man ja auch keine 
Pedale.

Kannst du mir da ein paar Tipps geben wo ich einfach Trails erst mal  üben kann ? Super wäre alles als Route für ein GPS dann finde ich es  auch garantiert einfacher.

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.


----------



## knight_saber (30. Juli 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> sicher kann jeder von uns dir ein paar tips geben, die einen fahren lieber uphill, die anderen lieber downhill
> du misst selber für dich entscheiden wo deine stärken liegen.
> ...



Hallo bergziege,

ach das ist ja gut zu wissen, dass Roy Sport da immer was versucht aber es nichts wird, na dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen ob der sich im August bei mir meldet oder nicht.

Das mit dem up und down naja, up ist für mich noch etwas anstrengend, da ich erst mal am Strecke fahren trainieren bin, mit nicht zu vielen Höhenmeter. Denke ohne Kondition bringt mir das alles nicht viel daher hoffe ich auch das ich im Studio etwas fitter werde was mir auch beim Radfahren was bringt.

Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Juli 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Na ja..das ist knapp unter meinen Durchschnitt
> Ich kann schon weeeeeit fahren... hättest du Zeit am WE?
> Ich würde dann bis nach LB mit der S-Bahn fahren.
> Wie weit ist der Stromberg von dort aus?


 
Schreib Dir später ne PN

@KS:Kunstoff ist eben so ne sache>ob das lange hält?
schau doch auch mal ob es hier im Biekmarkt was gebrauchtes gibt..
Meine Pedale haben nur auf einer seite Klicker...Bezeichnung muss ich noch nachsehen..

Grüße
Tom


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (30. Juli 2010)

@NightSaber 
Ich hab gebrauchte Klicks zu verticken, selbes schönes rotes Modell wie Tom sie auch hat (oder hatte!?).
Interessiert? Dann PN, preislich wären die mit 5 Euronen echt attraktiv ,-))

@Tom: wieso willst Du mit dem RR durch den Stromberg? Das ist ein 1a Trailareal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Juli 2010)

FoolOnTheHill schrieb:


> @NightSaber
> Ich hab gebrauchte Klicks zu verticken, selbes schönes rotes Modell wie Tom sie auch hat (oder hatte!?).
> Interessiert? Dann PN, preislich wären die mit 5 Euronen echt attraktiv ,-))
> 
> @Tom: wieso willst Du mit dem RR durch den Stromberg? Das ist ein 1a Trailareal!


 
nee...mit RR gwäre ich durch das Kraichgau gefahren>aber mit dem MTB gehts dann eben quer durch u. da gehts ganz gut durch den Stromberg wohl ganz nett...
vor 2 wochen hatte ich nen netten Ausflug mit dem RR auf nem ´MTB Trail>leider keine Kamera dabei>die Wandersleut haben etwas verdutzt geschaut als sie mich mit dem RR u. den bunten Klamotten auf dem Weg gesehen haben
stahlrad
nix plaste

wegen pedale:
wenn der NS sie nicht nimmt,ich nehme sie u. dann hätte ich meine fast neuen halb-klicker/halb ohne pedale zum verkauf..


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (30. Juli 2010)

Ok einverstanden.
Nur um Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden, das sind die roten Shimano Downhill, die du früher auch am Plasma hattest.


----------



## Tascha (30. Juli 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> nee...mit RR gwäre ich durch das Kraichgau gefahren>aber mit dem MTB gehts dann eben quer durch u. da gehts ganz gut durch den Stromberg wohl ganz nett...
> vor 2 wochen hatte ich nen netten Ausflug mit dem RR auf nem ´MTB Trail>leider keine Kamera dabei>die Wandersleut haben etwas verdutzt geschaut als sie mich mit dem RR u. den bunten Klamotten auf dem Weg gesehen haben
> stahlrad
> nix plaste
> ...


 

Hi Tom,

das mit den Pedalen halb/halb hört sich gut an!
Kannst mir eine PN schreiben wie viel Ermässigung ich bekomme als Frühbucher


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Juli 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> das mit den Pedalen halb/halb hört sich gut an!
> Kannst mir eine PN schreiben wie viel Ermässigung ich bekomme als Frühbucher


 
muss aber dazu sagen,dass sich die klicker seite (die am schwersten ist) immer nach unten dreht>ist dann etwas fummelig bis in die klicker kommst,aber es lässt sich eben auch sehr gut mit turnschuhen mit den pedalen fahren,od. wenns eben bissle schwieriger wird auf dem trail ohne klicker fahren.
wenn die pedale vom FTH die sind die an meinem GT verbaut sind u. sie der NS nicht nimmt,dann geht das klar mit dem "Frühbucher"


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (30. Juli 2010)

zu den Halb-/Halbpedalen gibt's einen Trick. dadurch, dass die Seite mit den Klicks immer unten ist, steigt man von vorne auf die flache Seite, und den Klicker holt man nach oben, indem man mit dem Fuß das Pedal von hinten dreht.

@Tom: ja genau die sind's! ,-)


----------



## boernie (30. Juli 2010)

wer fährt morgen ein wenig mtb?
Wenn ja wer, wieviel und wohin?


----------



## riderhardy (30. Juli 2010)

knight_saber schrieb:


> Hallo bergziege,
> 
> ach das ist ja gut zu wissen, dass Roy Sport da immer was versucht aber es nichts wird, na dann lasse ich mich mal überraschen ob der sich im August bei mir meldet oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Moin,  

studio, raus aufs bike und radeln, bringt am meisten kondition


Gruß
Bergziege


----------



## Juli1985 (31. Juli 2010)

Soooooo ihr daheim bleiber....ich habe es numn geschafft....am Gardasee angekommen...total stolz und gluecklich...geniesse jetytmoch 2 Sonnen Tage am See und komme dann fit wieder....hoffe es geht euch allen gut!
Gruess euch....JULI


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. Juli 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Soooooo ihr daheim bleiber....ich habe es numn geschafft....am Gardasee angekommen...total stolz und gluecklich...geniesse jetytmoch 2 Sonnen Tage am See und komme dann fit wieder....hoffe es geht euch allen gut!
> Gruess euch....JULI


 
Gratuliere!
Genieße die Sonne u. erhole dich gut....gibts Bilder?

Wünsch Euch allen ein schöne bike-We

Bin jetzt wech...

CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (31. Juli 2010)

Moin,


auch ich mach mich jetzt mit der downhilltruppe auf den weg nach bischofsmais und anschließend noch nach saalbach, dort lassen wir´s dann mal krachen

@all : donnerstag 17.30 eingang blüba, schaun mer mal was wir fahren, und ob die freiberger dabei sind

gruß
bergziege


----------



## Nick.Name (31. Juli 2010)

Tja nun sind alle wech.. und ich bin da...werde nun mal Motorradfahren gehen mal sehen ob ich das kann... bis spät. Doda...


----------



## boernie (31. Juli 2010)

schade das alle nemme da sind für ne kleine Runde Biken.
@bergziecke: viel spaß und komm gesund wieder
@juli1985: dir noch schöne 2sonnige tage dort


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. August 2010)

War am We iregnd wie nicht fit...keine Ahnung woran es lag..am Wetter

Hat nur für ne kleine MTB Runde gereicht>wäre event. was für den Do.
ca. 50KM u. 3h














Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. August 2010)

Wegen Radeltreff:
Wir verlegen es Wetterbedingt von Do.auf den Mi.!
Do. soll es ja wieder regnen...
Also Mi. wie gehabt am Schloß>17.30Uhr
Tour geht über Ossweil>in Richtung Korb

Also bis jetzt weis ich,dass der hardy u. ich am Start sind.
Wer noch?

CU
Tom


----------



## Tascha (2. August 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wegen Radeltreff:
> Wir verlegen es Wetterbedingt von Do.auf den Mi.!
> Do. soll es ja wieder regnen...
> Also Mi. wie gehabt am Schloß>17.30Uhr
> ...




Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

ich würde dann auch mitfahren.

Gruß und bis Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoolOnTheHill (2. August 2010)

Tom, ich glaub Du kannst die Pedale haben, der Kollege meldet sich nicht bis jetzt!


----------



## BIKE-OLI (2. August 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mich schon auf Donnerstag gefreut, weil ich da home office mache...........
und jetzt verlegt ihr auf Mittwoch. Da kann ich leider nicht ;-((

Wünsch euch aber (trotzdem) viel Spaß


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. August 2010)

@Tascha:...findest den Weg vom Bahnhof zum Schloß?
Wie war das biken mit den Leuten bei Dir?

@FTH:Klasse,das wäre dann was für mein Dirt/Hardtail/MTB od. was weis ich was ich da habe
Bin am So. bei der 4Cross Strecke in der Nähe von Korb (unter der B14 Brücke) vorbei gefahren>sieht nett aus>könnten wir ja mal an einem Sa. befahren,wenn freies Fahren für Jedermann ist

@Oli:Hardy u. ich dachten Du bist im Urlaub
Denke man könnte auch zusätzlich ne Do. Runde wie gehabt organisieren>aber die Wettervorhersage sieht nicht gut aus für den Do....
Also wer könnte/will den auch am Do. fahren?

Wir dachten besser wir fahren am Mi. wie gar nicht diese Woche....

Grüße
Tom


----------



## boernie (2. August 2010)

kann an beiden Tagen mitfahren


----------



## Tascha (2. August 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @Tascha:...findest den Weg vom Bahnhof zum Schloß?
> Wie war das biken mit den Leuten bei Dir?
> 
> @FTH:Klasse,das wäre dann was für mein Dirt/Hardtail/MTB od. was weis ich was ich da habe
> ...



Hi Tom,

danke, ich kann den Weg mittlerweile finden, ausser, du wolltest dich anbieten mich am Hbf abzuholen.

@all: ich wäre am MI,DO und am SA dabei.

@ Tom: die Jungs waren super nett und wir sind eine schöne, abwechslungsreiche Strecke gefahren. Ca 3,5h und 700 hM. Also falls du Lust hast-kannst nächstes mal gerne mitfahren


----------



## Nick.Name (2. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wäre Mi und Do auch dabei, Sa weiss ich noch nicht.

 @TOM wo soll die Strecke denn langführen?

Ansonsten beten für schönes Wetter an allen Tagen
Bis dann


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. August 2010)

@allas sagen die Wetterfritzen:
http://www.wetter.de/wettervorhersage/49-6261-23-tage/wetter-ludwigsburg.html

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006439

Also war der Mi. bis jetzt die beste Wahl...

Ab Fr, gehst wieder aufwärts

@Taschaenke schon,dass ich mal hoch zu Euch komme>wäre ja auch mal was>bei Euch scheint es auch spaßig zu sein;event. kann dich der Hardy vom Bahnhof abholen....würde auf dem Weg liegen.

@NNenke wir fahren Richtung Lemberg>Korb
Hoffe die Wege sind nicht zu sehr aufgeweicht,aber es ist auch feste Straße/Radwege/Feldwege dabei ;paar Treppen;Schotterwege;Wiesen

Bis Mi.
CU
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (3. August 2010)

Moin sitze noch in saalbach nur geil hier. tascha 1715 am bahnhof,kann dich da abholen. bis morgen


----------



## Tascha (3. August 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin sitze noch in saalbach nur geil hier. tascha 1715 am bahnhof,kann dich da abholen. bis morgen



@ ridehardy:Bist ein Schätzle, ich freue mich auf euch!

LG und bis moscheeee


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. August 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> @ ridehardy:Bist ein Schätzle, ich freue mich auf euch!
> 
> LG und bis moscheeee


 
Na dann hat der Hardy dich doch erreicht
Begleitschutz vom Bahnhof bis zum Schloß

Bis jetzt sind 4 Leutz fix am Start

CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzmichl (3. August 2010)

Hallo in die Runde,

wie mir zu Ohren kam, möchte Juli auch wieder mitfahren. Und ich würde mich gerne auch einmal anhängen, wenn ihr noch einen "Freizeitfahrer" mitschleppen könnt (zur Not finde ich aber auch alleine nach Hause)....


----------



## knight_saber (3. August 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> muss aber dazu sagen,dass sich die klicker seite (die am schwersten ist) immer nach unten dreht>ist dann etwas fummelig bis in die klicker kommst,aber es lässt sich eben auch sehr gut mit turnschuhen mit den pedalen fahren,od. wenns eben bissle schwieriger wird auf dem trail ohne klicker fahren.
> wenn die pedale vom FTH die sind die an meinem GT verbaut sind u. sie der NS nicht nimmt,dann geht das klar mit dem "Frühbucher"



Ich warte noch mal ab, also kannst du sie gerne weitergeben.

Muss erst mal noch weiter schauen bei den Schuhen bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher was ich da nehme. Wasserdicht, bezahlbar und einigermassen gut aussehen sollten sie aber das sind schon fast Widersprüche.


----------



## Juli1985 (3. August 2010)

So hey, Holzmichel...ich nehm dich mit haha cool das dumit kommst, kannst gleich die Sattelstütze abchecken...sonst hau ich sie in ebay rein!
So Jungs ich bin natürlich morgen auch am Start!
Hat schon jemand Verena infromiert!?

LG Juli


----------



## riderhardy (3. August 2010)

moin,

sind wieder aus dem paradies zurück


sehen uns dann morgen in alter frische am schloss, freu mich drauf

also bis denne
bergziege


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. August 2010)

knight_saber schrieb:


> Ich warte noch mal ab, also kannst du sie gerne weitergeben.
> 
> Muss erst mal noch weiter schauen bei den Schuhen bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher was ich da nehme. Wasserdicht, bezahlbar und einigermassen gut aussehen sollten sie aber das sind schon fast Widersprüche.


 
nee,behalte ich u. die vom FOTH nehme ich auch gerne...muss nur noch tel. 

bei den schuhen war für mich klar>knöchelhoch wegen schutz>bequem>guter grip wenns bissle dreckig wird
wasserdicht musste nicht sein...
ausehen wichtig,aber eben nicht sooooo wichtig>solen ja eh nur aufs MTB passen ,oder willst auch RR damit fahren?

@Juli:...aber warum willst deine stütze wieder verkaufen?warst nicht zufrieden?

@holzmichl:geht klar>wir sind (fast) alle freizeitfahren

@all:tempo wird eher gemütlich>bin gerade nicht so fit>ausser verena will angasen
...Paule ist aber im Urlaub

Bis morgen u. bringt gutes Wetter mit

CU
Tom


----------



## boernie (3. August 2010)

bis jetzt aht ncoh keiner Verena gefragt


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. August 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> bis jetzt aht ncoh keiner Verena gefragt


 
..na lassen wir uns überraschen
aber auc so sollten+6 leute am start sein


----------



## Juli1985 (4. August 2010)

Klar, Hardy hat sie gefragt!


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. August 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Klar, Hardy hat sie gefragt!


 
Klasse>Frauen/Mannerquote>1:2

...die Sonne lacht>hoffe das hält
Sonnencreme nicht vergessen

CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knight_saber (5. August 2010)

Hi Tom

ne ich habe kein RR daher nur MTB oder Trekking aber da ist es mir egal.

Sind Knöchelhoch nicht etwas war im Sommer ?

Habe ein paar Modelle gefunden die sogar meinen Ansprüchen entsprechen. Mir wurde halt von hohen abgeraten, weil es in denen wohl zu warm werden könnte.

Ich möchte mit den Schuhen immer fahren können Sommer wie Winter und da habt ihr sicher bessere Erfahrungen.




MTB_Tom schrieb:


> nee,behalte ich u. die vom FOTH nehme ich auch gerne...muss nur noch tel.
> 
> bei den schuhen war für mich klar>knöchelhoch wegen schutz>bequem>guter grip wenns bissle dreckig wird
> wasserdicht musste nicht sein...
> ...


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. August 2010)

knight_saber schrieb:


> Hi Tom
> 
> ne ich habe kein RR daher nur MTB oder Trekking aber da ist es mir egal.
> 
> ...


 
Kenne die halbschuhe nur vom RR u. da hast dann eh ganz leichte u. steife Schuhe in denen man eh nicht laufen kannst.
Dazu ne Be-Entlüftung die,wenns kühler wird ganz schön kalte Füße macht.
Da freue ich mich auf meine MTB Knöchelschuhe,in denen auch mal ein paar dicke Socken Platz haben.
Und auf Trails kann es auch trage Passagen geben>also Schuhe sollten auch zum Laufen taugen>dürfen nicht drücken.
Und ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht das Gefühl gehabt ,dass es mir zu heiß in den Schuhen wird...

Aber letztendlich musst Du damit fahren u. Dir müssen sie gefallen

@Steffen:Wie gehts Dir heute?Wie machen wir das mit deinem Bike?Schick mir ne PN mit Tel. u. wir machen das aus.

@all:Wetter sieht nicht gut aus fürs biken...trotzdem fahren?
http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/ludwigsburg/DE0006439.html

Grüße
Tom


----------



## kreisimeck (5. August 2010)

also ich bin nu wieder da  handgeleng is gebrochen auber nix wildes dass ne op von nöten wär hab nur n gips 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Tascha (5. August 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> also ich bin nu wieder da  handgeleng is gebrochen auber nix wildes dass ne op von nöten wär hab nur n gips
> Gruß Steffen




Ach du armer!!!
Wie lange musst du aussetzen?
Ich wünsche dir gute und schnelle Besserung!!!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Nick.Name (5. August 2010)

Ja gute Besserung auch von mir. Das nächste mal wird  fallen geübt Spass beiseite, hoffe Du hast nicht zuviele Nachteile in der Lehre. Wünsche dir eine schnelle Genesung.

hoffentlich bis bald

Nachtrag, da es jetzt regnet sage ich für heute ab


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. August 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> also ich bin nu wieder da  handgeleng is gebrochen auber nix wildes dass ne op von nöten wär hab nur n gips
> Gruß Steffen


 
so ein mist!
aber sowas kommt vor u. kann jeden von uns treffen
na dann wünsch ich dir gute besserung u. schnelle genesung.
wir  tel. wegen deinem bike.

@boerni:schade das du gestern nicht dabei gewesen bist>hätte deinen rat als retungssani benötigt...
aber mal was anderes:
kannst du nicht mal einen termin für einen 1.hilfekurs organisieren?
ich hätte interesse u. viell. gibts ja auch noch ein paar andere die lust dazu hätten>ne gruppe wäre da sicher auch ganz schön

@all:biken fällt heute wegen regen aus
bin auch jetzt erst nach hause gekommen...

cu
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (5. August 2010)

moin,

@steffen: gut besserung, sieh zu das du schnell wieder fit wirst

@all: kommende woche donnerstag am gleichen treffpunkt wie immer 17.30 uhr, wer ne gute runde weiss, darf sich vordrängeln, ansonsten würde ich die runde richtung schwieberdingen vorschlagen

bis denne 
bergziege


----------



## Thorfinnsun (5. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen.Ja würde mich auch mal wieder gerne anschließen!Hoffe das es mir am Nächsten Donnerstag reicht!17.30 am Schloß!Für die Freunde der Nacht aus Oßweil,sind abends gerne mal im Pub am Marktplatz!Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja vorab dort einmal.Grüssle der Sonny.PS An der Ostsee ist es gerade auch sehr ungemütlich!Der Arme Paul..


----------



## riderhardy (5. August 2010)

Thorfinnsun schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.Ja würde mich auch mal wieder gerne anschließen!Hoffe das es mir am Nächsten Donnerstag reicht!17.30 am Schloß!Für die Freunde der Nacht aus Oßweil,sind abends gerne mal im Pub am Marktplatz!Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja vorab dort einmal.Grüssle der Sonny.PS An der Ostsee ist es gerade auch sehr ungemütlich!Der Arme Paul..



Moin,

@sonny: schön mal wieder von dir zu hören, wäre toll wenn du dabei wärst

gruß
Hardy


----------



## boernie (5. August 2010)

@ Tom: hoffentlich nur über den Eh-Kurs .)


----------



## knight_saber (5. August 2010)

Gute und schnelle Genesung.



kreisimeck schrieb:


> also ich bin nu wieder da  handgeleng is gebrochen auber nix wildes dass ne op von nöten wär hab nur n gips
> Gruß Steffen


----------



## knight_saber (5. August 2010)

Ok dann weiß ich Bescheid, schaue ich einfach mal was ich im Laden anprobieren kann.

Ne so RR Schuhe auf keinen Fall, wie du schon geschrieben hast, damit kann man ja nicht laufen und die klappern auch so laut.




MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Kenne die halbschuhe nur vom RR u. da hast dann eh ganz leichte u. steife Schuhe in denen man eh nicht laufen kannst.
> Dazu ne Be-Entlüftung die,wenns kühler wird ganz schön kalte Füße macht.
> Da freue ich mich auf meine MTB Knöchelschuhe,in denen auch mal ein paar dicke Socken Platz haben.
> Und auf Trails kann es auch trage Passagen geben>also Schuhe sollten auch zum Laufen taugen>dürfen nicht drücken.
> ...


----------



## Juli1985 (6. August 2010)

Also..ich bin für meine Solitude Runde....schöne Höhenmeter...so 400 500 und 45 km...je nach Ausbau...und etwas mehr Wald und Trail! 
Und bis do...aus gegebenen Anlässen Hals und Beinbruch!


----------



## riderhardy (6. August 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Also..ich bin für meine Solitude Runde....schöne Höhenmeter...so 400 500 und 45 km...je nach Ausbau...und etwas mehr Wald und Trail!
> Und bis do...aus gegebenen Anlässen Hals und Beinbruch!



Moin,

wenn frau befiehlt, muss mann ja nicht folgen, schaun mer dann am do wie es ausschaut

gruß
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. August 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> @ Tom: hoffentlich nur über den Eh-Kurs .)


 
wie meisnst das?

@sonny:gerne auf ne neue regenschlacht

@all:bin für nächsten Do. raus>erst wieder am 19.08.>event. dann die runde die ich diesen do. vor hatte?

@KS:auf alle fälle anprobieren>im internet kaufen ohne zu probieren geht gar nicht.

@juli:wie kommst an die solitude?per Rad von LB>viel Straße bis zum Ziel/Begin der Tour...

grüße
tom


----------



## Juli1985 (6. August 2010)

Man fährt da mit dem Rad hin, erst Feldwege, dann Wald dann Trails, ihr müsst euch da gar nicht so doof Lustig machen, eure Strecken Vorschläge sind Radwege ewig lang um dann einen doofen Trail zu fahren. Wo sich die jüngsten auch noch den Arm brechen!
Wann kommt Paul denn wieder!
Und wo bleiben die FRAUEN???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (6. August 2010)

Moin,

@juli: der paule kommt erst kommendes we wieder

und außerdem macht sich keiner lustig, wenn du bessere touren weißt, hättest du das längst sagen können


----------



## Juli1985 (6. August 2010)

Ihr hört ja nie auf mich...:-( und wenn ich dann mal was Vorschlage und es nicht gut ist werde ich nieder gemacht :....-( immer auf die Minderheit!


----------



## riderhardy (6. August 2010)

Moin,

welche minderheit????, ne pass auf, wir haben hier in dieser gegend ja nicht all zuviel, tolle sachen die auch länger sind kann man zeitlich nur am we machen, stromberg, schwäbischer wald usw. unter der woche hat man nur2 - 2,5 std recht knapp, oder


----------



## Juli1985 (6. August 2010)

Je nach dem wie schnell ihr fahrt, ich fahre zum Solitude locker in einer Stunde!


----------



## riderhardy (6. August 2010)

moin,

ich weiss nicht wie schnell die anderen sind, aber ich mache abends keine rennen mehr,sollte eigentlich noch ein wenig spass machen, wenn es schnell sein soll, nehmen ich mein rr


----------



## Juli1985 (6. August 2010)

Das ist ja nicht schnell, habe ja geschrieben GEMÜTLICH!


----------



## riderhardy (6. August 2010)

moin,

wo haste denn das profilbild her, diese ähnlichkeit)))


----------



## Stefan72 (6. August 2010)

Wer Lust hat, mit uns BOAs, eine sehr geniale Trailtour in den Stuttgarter-Wäldern zufahren, kann morgen Samstag, gerne nach Stammheim kommen.

Tourendaten: ca. 1100-1200hm und 50-60km 
Datum: Sa. 07.08.2010, 9:30 h 
TV Gaststätte, Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart (Stammheim)



Grüße Stefan72


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. August 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat, mit uns BOAs, eine sehr geniale Trailtour in den Stuttgarter-Wäldern zufahren, kann morgen Samstag, gerne nach Stammheim kommen.
> 
> Tourendaten: ca. 1100-1200hm und 50-60km
> Datum: Sa. 07.08.2010, 9:30 h
> ...


 
Hi Stefan,
danke für die Info
Würde gern mal wieder ne Runde mit Euch drehen.
...aber wenn ich mir die HM auf die KM anschaue weis ich bescheid > und ich denke bis zum Mittag wollt ihr wieder Zuhause sein,oder?

@Juli:Wenn wir uns am Schloß treffen ist nun mal Radweg angesagt um raus aus der Stadt zu kommen.
Egal in welche Richtung.
Aber da wir aus allen Richtungen kommen,ist nun mal die Mitte(Schloß) ein guter Treffpunkt.
Selbst in Richtung Solitude kommst erst mal auf der Straße/Fahrradweg daher...Feldweg gibts erst bei Kornwestheim.
Aber ich denke wenn Du einen guten Tourenvorschlag hast,darfst Du gerne mal Tourguide spielen>ich fahre gern hinterher
@all:
Noch steht meine Korber-Runde ja noch an.....wer sie erfahren möchte ist gerne eingeladen
Und ich lass auch den Sprung im Wäldle aus>nicht das die Tour wieder so kurz wird.... bzw.es kann jeder selbst entscheiden und kann auf der Runde meist immer eine leichte Variante an Treppen etc. vorbei fahren od. tragen.
Aber mit 3h Fahrzeit sollte man bei der Runde schon einplanen.Ist fast schon zu lange für eine Abfahrt um 17.30Uhr.
Die Tage werden kürzer....also ne Notbeleuchtung ist bei so einer Runde zu empfehlen>man weis nie was unterwegs alles passiert u. ruck zuck ist es dunkel.
@hardy:
Sollten mal überlegen welche Strecken/Runden in 2h zu befahren sind>od. eben Abfahrt 17Uhr(wenn möglich)

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (6. August 2010)

Moin,

@tom : wird wie du schon sagtest immer schwieriger eine gute runde zu finden, es wird früher dunkel, und auch die ansprüche werden immer höher, so das man wahrscheinlich wirklich schon um 17.00 uhr starten muss, was für einige sicher schwierig wird.
@all : d.h. wir sollten überlegen vielleicht am we zu fahren, und donnerstags eine ruhige entspannte tour zu machen

gruß
hardy


----------



## Tascha (6. August 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @tom : wird wie du schon sagtest immer schwieriger eine gute runde zu finden, es wird früher dunkel, und auch die ansprüche werden immer höher, so das man wahrscheinlich wirklich schon um 17.00 uhr starten muss, was für einige sicher schwierig wird.
> @all : d.h. wir sollten überlegen vielleicht am we zu fahren, und donnerstags eine ruhige entspannte tour zu machen
> ...




Hu huuu dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei

Grüßle


----------



## riderhardy (6. August 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Hu huuu dann wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei
> 
> Grüßle



Moin,

das wäre toll, würde mich (uns) freuen

gruß
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. August 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> das wäre toll, würde mich (uns) freuen
> 
> ...


 
ich mich auch
Do. kleine max.2h runde
we dann auch mal länger..


----------



## Hit (6. August 2010)

Hi zusammen,

hab schon immer mal wieder in Euren Thread rein gelesen, aber unter der Woche Abends ist bei mir eher schlecht.
Wenn Ihr jetzt ab und zu auch mal an den Wochenenden unterwegs seid würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen. Ich komme aus Markgröningen, passt ganz gut 

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## Stefan72 (6. August 2010)

Hit schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> hab schon immer mal wieder in Euren Thread rein gelesen, aber unter der Woche Abends ist bei mir eher schlecht.
> Wenn Ihr jetzt ab und zu auch mal an den Wochenenden unterwegs seid würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen. Ich komme aus Markgröningen, passt ganz gut
> ...



Hallo Hit,

wir fahren morgen eine ruhige Runde mit genialen Spots rund um Stuttgart.
Kannst gerne vorbei schauen. 

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (7. August 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ich mich auch
> Do. kleine max.2h runde
> we dann auch mal länger..



Moin,

@tom: sollten wir nach deiner rückkehr drüber reden

gruß
hardy

http://www.gps-tour.info/


----------



## Hit (7. August 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort und privaten Nachrichten, heute reicht es mir leider noch nicht.
Aber nach unserem Alpencross bin auf jeden Fall mal dabei 

Euch viel Spaß!

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. August 2010)

Hit schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort und privaten Nachrichten, heute reicht es mir leider noch nicht.
> Aber nach unserem Alpencross bin auf jeden Fall mal dabei
> 
> Euch viel Spaß!
> ...


 
Hi Alex,
schade>war echt ne schöne Runde mit allem was das MTB-Herz höher schlagen läßt

Bissle Wasser...







Bissle DH...






..bissle Weinberge






Der Flow muss stimmen> ALLES ist im Fluß






Viel Spaß beim Alpencross u. morgen bei der Enduro-Runde
CU
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (8. August 2010)

Moin,

macht mich nur neidisch,
dafür durfte ich gestern zelte putzen

bis denne
hardy


----------



## Tascha (8. August 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> macht mich nur neidisch,
> dafür durfte ich gestern zelte putzen
> ...




Lieber Hardy,

glaube mir, du wärst nicht neidisch gewesen wenn du gesehen hättest, wie viele Berge wir überqueren mussten um zu diesen Traumplatz zu gelangen
Bei jede Steigung haben wir an dich gedacht!

@all: die restlichen Fotos befinden sich auf meiner Profilseite

LG an alle und einen besonderen an Tom und Markus für den tollen Picknick-Ausflug !!!


----------



## riderhardy (8. August 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Lieber Hardy,
> 
> glaube mir, du wärst nicht neidisch gewesen wenn du gesehen hättest, wie viele Berge wir überqueren mussten um zu diesen Traumplatz zu gelangen
> Bei jede Steigung haben wir an dich gedacht!
> ...



moin,

wie gesagt, downhill statt uphill, hoch komme ich schon, nur langsam halt mit der schweren kiste, aber für bergtouren habe ich ja noch ne geheimwaffe

gruß
bergziege


----------



## Nick.Name (8. August 2010)

Die Bilder sind ja echt gut. Schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Das ist bestimmt die Eröffnung am Korber Kopf gewesen oder? Vielleicht passt es ja am Donnerstag. Das mit den Ansprüchen könnte schon stimmen, aber ich denke wenn wir vorher einfach wissen wo wir hinfahren kann sich auch jeder drauf einstellen

Bis bald


----------



## riderhardy (8. August 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind ja echt gut. Schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Das ist bestimmt die Eröffnung am Korber Kopf gewesen oder? Vielleicht passt es ja am Donnerstag. Das mit den Ansprüchen könnte schon stimmen, aber ich denke wenn wir vorher einfach wissen wo wir hinfahren kann sich auch jeder drauf einstellen
> 
> Bis bald



moin,

@thomas : du hast recht, wir sollten die runden abstimmen, jeder kann irgendwie ja seine meinung äußern, wie wir fahren, es sollte nur nicht wie in besigheim 2 gruppen geben

@all : donnerstag 17.30 üblicher treff am blüba, runde können wir dann ja festlegen

gruss
hardy

[email protected] : paul hat sich gemeldet und fragt ob was am we in richtung bad wildbad geht???


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. August 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind ja echt gut. Schade das ich nicht dabei sein konnte. Das ist bestimmt die Eröffnung am Korber Kopf gewesen oder? Vielleicht passt es ja am Donnerstag. Das mit den Ansprüchen könnte schon stimmen, aber ich denke wenn wir vorher einfach wissen wo wir hinfahren kann sich auch jeder drauf einstellen
> 
> Bis bald


 
Fixe Do. Runden wie gehabt
Wird wohl jetzt etwas begrenzter sein,wegen früher Dunkelheit.
Sprich max. 2h>denke so 40KM Runden
Event. etwas flexibel ,wenn das Wetter nicht so mitspielt,dann auf einen andern Tag verschieben.
Tourenvorschläge gerne hier vorab,dann weis man(n)/Frau was gefahren wird.
Diesen Do. bin ich aber nicht dabei.

Touren am We sind auch möglich>Absprechen>über Tel.od. PN oder wer will auch hier
Siehe auch Bad Wildbad Fahrer...
Aber das ist von mir aus nichts fixes>ist Freizeit u. kann ja jeder machen was er will

DH:
Ist am Hanweiler-Sattel,Nähe Korber Kopf
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=467761&page=4

@all:Nach etwas radeln od. Laufen gehe ich über die Weinlaube in LB>wer mit will,kann sich gerne melden(19Uhr Eingang Biergarten/Ratskeller??)>danach gehe ich wohl ne Runde in die Rofa

Grüße
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (8. August 2010)

moin,

@tom : schaun mer mal, was der abend morgen bringt

@all: wie siehts mit touren vorschägen aus

gruß
bergziege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (9. August 2010)

ich bin ziemlich Flexibel in sachen Touren schließe mich einfach an.


----------



## Hit (10. August 2010)

@Samstagsradler: Die Bilder von Eurer Tour sehen ja super aus, freue mich schon drauf mal eine Runde mit Euch zu drehen!


----------



## kreisimeck (10. August 2010)

sers an alle
und nachmal n besinderes danke an den tom und den hardy ;D war jetzt nochmal beim doc und es sieht gut aus, nich verschoben muss einfach nur zusammenwachsen ende september mitte oktober dürfte ich wieder fit sein aber dann ohne selbstzersrörung 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## riderhardy (10. August 2010)

moin,

@steffen: hört sich gut, sieh zu das du wieder fit wirst, freu mich wenn du wieder da bist.

@all: bin donnerstag nicht dabei


gruß
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. August 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> sers an alle
> und nachmal n besinderes danke an den tom und den hardy ;D war jetzt nochmal beim doc und es sieht gut aus, nich verschoben muss einfach nur zusammenwachsen ende september mitte oktober dürfte ich wieder fit sein aber dann ohne selbstzersrörung
> Gruß Steffen


 
Hi Steffen,
nichts zu danken>sowas ist selbstverständlich
Schön zu lesen,dass alles wieder heile wird>Mitte Okt. dann das Handgelenk u. die Muskeln wieder aufbauen>Krankengym.wäre da angebracht,dann erst wieder aufs MTB
Hab das auch schon hinter mir.Musst Gedult haben u. nicht überstürzen>hast ja jetzt auch genug Zeit dein radel zu putzen

@Techn.Training macht auch Laune>können gerne sowas in ne Tour einbauen wenn Ihr wollt






@HIT:Einfach melden wenn Du Lust/Zeit hast

Wünsch Euch schon mal viel Spaß am Do...u. meld mich schon mal ab,bevor ich es nicht mehr schaffen sollte vor der Abfahrt morgen
Cu nächste Woche
Grüße
Tom
PS:Event. ist nächste Woche ein RR-Fahrer am Do. mit dabe...Juli sollte Ihn kennen...


----------



## Juli1985 (11. August 2010)

Ich kenne keinen RR Fahrer!!!???


----------



## boernie (11. August 2010)

@tom: so technick sachen können wir doch bei jeder tour ein wenig machen wenn´s gehen soll


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. August 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Ich kenne keinen RR Fahrer!!!???


 
..aber er kennt dich
na viell. kennst ihn wenn Du ihn siehst

@boernie:logo,können wir machen

...so,heute noch bis 1500,dann pack ich meinen Bully u. ab nach HH


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. August 2010)

Hallo bin wieder im Lande und hoff ich hab nix verpasst!
Werde mir nachher mal alles durchlesen und mich melden!
Ich hab gehört Samstag evtl. nach Wildbad, würde mich freuen!

Grüßle

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorfinnsun (11. August 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo bin wieder im Lande und hoff ich hab nix verpasst!
> Werde mir nachher mal alles durchlesen und mich melden!
> Ich hab gehört Samstag evtl. nach Wildbad, würde mich freuen!
> 
> ...


 Hallo Schraubekarle.Schön das du wieder da bist!Hoffe alle gesund und munter!Gerne würde ich am Samstag nach Bad Wildbad mitgehen!Wir phonen.Grüssle Sonny.


----------



## Thorfinnsun (11. August 2010)

Ach fast vergessen,wie sieht es denn morgen mit dem radeln aus?Konkrete Ideen und Beteiligungen?????????????????


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. August 2010)

So hallo nochmal, konnte nix finden wegen morgen!
Wie immer 17.30 am Schloß Sonny Hardy und Tom sind wohl nicht da!
Ansosten gerne am Samstag nach Wildbad!
Tascha was ist mit deinem Bike wann sollen wir das mal angehen?
Ich hab bis einschließlich >Dienstag Urlaub meld dich.

Gute nacht bis dann
Paul


----------



## Tascha (11. August 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So hallo nochmal, konnte nix finden wegen morgen!
> Wie immer 17.30 am Schloß Sonny Hardy und Tom sind wohl nicht da!
> Ansosten gerne am Samstag nach Wildbad!
> Tascha was ist mit deinem Bike wann sollen wir das mal angehen?
> ...




Hi Pauly-welcome back

ich habe schon zur Jule gesagt, das ich schauen muss wie das Wetter morgen sein wird...da mein Heimweg etwas länger ist und ich habe keine Lust nass zu werden

Das mit meinem Fahrrad k....mich an.
Ich könnte mich (falls es wettertechnisch geht) morgen mit dir vor der Abfahrt treffen..schicke dir meine Handynummer im PN.

Grüßle


----------



## Thorfinnsun (11. August 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So hallo nochmal, konnte nix finden wegen morgen!
> Wie immer 17.30 am Schloß Sonny Hardy und Tom sind wohl nicht da!
> Ansosten gerne am Samstag nach Wildbad!
> Tascha was ist mit deinem Bike wann sollen wir das mal angehen?
> ...


HuHu.Sonny das bin ich und ich komme morgen mit Paul!!!!!!!!!s:Hardy kommt morgen nicht!????Denke der trainiert für Wildbad?!!!!: Gruß Sonny.


----------



## Juli1985 (11. August 2010)

Hey, also Thomas, das A und ich wollen auch kommen.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (12. August 2010)

Moin moin,
aus dem hohen Norden aus HH

Wie geil ist das den?Sitze hier beim (Geb.)Bier u.guter Mucke im Bully u. hab sogar Internetzugang....
Ist ein geiler Hippy-Camping an der Elbe u. Cat Stevens trällter...I know I have to go

Himmel ist bedeckt,aber es regnet nicht...gehe gleich mal zum Elbstrand u. schaue den rießen Pötte zu wie sie in den HH-Hafen einlaufen.

Wen es interessiert>hier stelle ich ab u. zu Bilder ein...LIVEBERICHT sozusagen...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/32523

Hau wech den schiiiiiet








Man sieht sich
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (12. August 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> aus dem hohen Norden aus HH
> 
> Wie geil ist das den?Sitze hier beim (Geb.)Bier u.guter Mucke im Bully u. hab sogar Internetzugang....
> ...



moin,

@tom wat trinkse denn da vön schiet, dat is die miege ausm sauerland, und noch nich ma nen volles bierchen, sondern son schiet gemixtse
genies deinen geburtstag noch

gruß
hardy


----------



## Tascha (12. August 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> aus dem hohen Norden aus HH
> 
> Wie geil ist das den?Sitze hier beim (Geb.)Bier u.guter Mucke im Bully u. hab sogar Internetzugang....
> ...




Hi Tomy,

Happy Bday nochmals

Du bist VERPFLICHTET uns regelmässig über den Reiseverlauf und unsere Konkurenz bei dem HH-Rennen zu informieren!!!
Gerne auch Fotografisch

Also have fun und mach uns weiterhin neidisch


----------



## Beton-Paul (13. August 2010)

He Tom war letzte Woche auch in HH. und was echt klasse war auf dem Rathausplatz war das Stuttgarter Weindorf!
Wir hatte einen Stellplatz HH mitte unter der S-Bahn, deshalb wren wir auch nur 1 Nacht dort.

Viel Spaß bei der Rundfahrt


Also Sonny Mich und ich gehen morgen nach Wildbad (he Jule du wolltest doch immer action)

Grüße

Paul


----------



## Tascha (13. August 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom war letzte Woche auch in HH. und was echt klasse war auf dem Rathausplatz war das Stuttgarter Weindorf!
> Wir hatte einen Stellplatz HH mitte unter der S-Bahn, deshalb wren wir auch nur 1 Nacht dort.
> 
> Viel Spaß bei der Rundfahrt
> ...




Hey ihr zwei-Ausreißer

ich "stehe" nicht so ganz auf BW, aber falls sich ein paar weitere "Patienten" melden sollten, dann würde ich gerne mal ein Parcours Training dort machen und euch beim Halsbrechen fotografieren .

Bis dahin, muss ich euch in unserer Gegend vertretten und Tagestouren radeln.

ALSOOOO fall es noch daheimgebliebenen gibt die Zeit und Lust haben am Samstag zu radeln...bitte melden!!!

Grüßle

Tascha


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (13. August 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> DH:
> Ist am Hanweiler-Sattel,Nähe Korber Kopf
> 
> Grüße
> Tom



Habt ihr dahin ne Streckenempfehlung, die man auch mit 14 kilo pedaliert bekommt? Gerne auch mal zusammen, aber nicht im xc race tempo! ,-)


----------



## riderhardy (13. August 2010)

FoolOnTheHill schrieb:


> Habt ihr dahin ne Streckenempfehlung, die man auch mit 14 kilo pedaliert bekommt? Gerne auch mal zusammen, aber nicht im xc race tempo! ,-)



Moin foth,

ist halt ein problem, die meisten haben xc bikes, die wenigsten schwere, d.h. das tempo ist manchmal recht hoch, nicht zu, aber auch sehr uphill lastig.
wenn du magst können wir mal ne runde mit unsrern schweren bike drehen

gruß
hardy


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (13. August 2010)

dann machen wir das!
Ich hätte ja auch noch ein XC Hardtail in petto, aber ich will ja am Zielort mal die Strecke runterbluesen!


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. August 2010)

Moin Jungs, he Hardy du hast so viele bikes und nicht nur schweres Gerät oder!?! 
Aber mit dem runterfahren wird es halt nix wenn man nicht mal wo hoch fährt oder ?
Wie sieht es heute nachmittag aus ? 
Ich meld mich per phone bei dir wenn wir wieder zurück sind 


Grüße

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (15. August 2010)

moin,


@paul: die ausssage bezog sich auf eine anfahrt von hier zur downhillstrecke nach korb, mit den schwereren bikes, und das in einem angenehmen tempo, so das man dort noch relaxt runter donnern kann
heute wird nix, bin echt geschafft vom umzug gestern, ging von 8 - 21.30 uhr, krieg meine  müden körper nicht zum biken

bis denne
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tascha (15. August 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> 
> @paul: die ausssage bezog sich auf eine anfahrt von hier zur downhillstrecke nach korb, mit den schwereren bikes, und das in einem angenehmen tempo, so das man dort noch relaxt runter donnern kann
> ...





@all: die Strecke nach Korb kann man easy peasy fahren und auf einander warten

Hat jemand Lust heute zu radeln????


----------



## Juli1985 (15. August 2010)

hey, ho...also Thomas und ich wollen nach Degerloch mit dem Auto hoch fahren und dort mal die Lage checken...wer hat bock mit zu kommen...meldet euch denke so gegen 14 Uhr werden wir aufbrechen ;-) 
MFG juli


----------



## Ensi (15. August 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust heute zu radeln????



^^ gestern noch platt, und heute wieder fahren? 
Würd ja gern, aber heut is Schwimmtraining angesagt :-/


----------



## Tascha (15. August 2010)

Ensi schrieb:


> ^^ gestern noch platt, und heute wieder fahren?
> Würd ja gern, aber heut is Schwimmtraining angesagt :-/



@Ensi: tja, ich habe mich halt schnel regeneriert
           Bei dem Wetter wäre ich auch lieber schwimmen 
           gegangen als gegen den Wind zu kämpfen


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. August 2010)

Bin wieder daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Alles gut gelaufen...
Geile Sache...viel los in HH u.immer ne Reise wert.
Kurz u. bündig:
Viele Stürze>ich zum Glück nicht.
105KM/2:47h/knapp unter 37km/h passt
Grüßle
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (15. August 2010)

moin,

@tom: wie wieder da, in lb, du hast hh verlassen für lb, kann ich nicht glauben

@all : donnerstag üblicher treff, vielleicht schon 17.15 uhr


gruß
hardy


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. August 2010)

@Hardy wegen mir gerne, gibt es den Thomas noch ?
@ Tom und wie war es in Hamburg? Mit was bist du gefahren?

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Thorfinnsun (15. August 2010)

Hallo ja dann können wir ja mal wieder alle zusammen radeln!Das freut mich!PS.Hardy das hätte Dir gestern gefallen! In bad-wildbad!Fazit-Kein Regen.Sonne satt! 7 Fahrer.Menge Spaß.5 Platten.Bis Donnerstag.Gruß der Sonny.


----------



## Juli1985 (15. August 2010)

So Hallo,
ja zusammen fahren wäre cool!
Also...heute war geil, sehr Trail lastig...ein dramatischer Sturz und ein dicker Daumen...
Ansonsten DO muss ich schauen, muss halt um 21 Uhr im KH ganz ohne Verletzungen zum Dienst antreten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nick.Name (15. August 2010)

JA klar gibts mich noch. Bin auch Fahrrad gefahren. Wildbad am Samstag ging nicht war kurz mal HD abchecken. Heute echt gute sau schmierige Trails gefahren mit juli. Sie ist echt die beste Guide 20 km und 600hm Aber leider keine Regenreifen dabei....deswegen dicker Daumen..der liegts doch an der fehlenden Technik. Können wir aber wieder mal hin. Die Do Runde geht diesmal hoffentlich mit dem Wetter 
ciao bis denne


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (16. August 2010)

Königstuhl oder weißer Stein ihr zwei? *g


----------



## boernie (16. August 2010)

können wir denn Do. auch auf Mittwoch verlegen denn Do muß ich in die Werkstatt mit Auto und die nächsten Zwie Wochen meld ich mich ab da kommendes Wochenende in Markgröningen Musifescht isch und wochenende drauf Schäferlauf angesagt isch


----------



## Nick.Name (16. August 2010)

@Foth: weder noch eher Mohr und Vetter. Wieso eigentlich  pedaliert bekommt mit 14 Kilo?...meine Fully hat mehr als 14Kilo und lässt sich einfach pedalieren

@boernie zusätzlich Mi ist noch offen könnte aber sein


----------



## Juli1985 (16. August 2010)

Hey!
Also..Mi geht auch, muss halt auch da um 21 Uhr im KH sein!

Achso Thomas es lag nicht an deinen Reifen, sondern an deinen nicht vorhanden Fahrkünsten!

Bis dann!


----------



## riderhardy (16. August 2010)

moin,

@all : mittwoch bin ich nicht dabei, habe schon ne verabredung
donnerstag dann 17.15 am blüba bin ich dabei

gruß
hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (17. August 2010)

Jo Mittwoch hab ich auch schon was vor bei mir bleibt es auch Donnerstag (vor allem soll es Mittwoch noch regnen)


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. August 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> @ Tom und wie war es in Hamburg? Mit was bist du gefahren?
> 
> Grüße
> Paul


 
Hi Paule,
bin wieder am Start
hab heute dicke Waden...sonst i.O.
Hier hab ich mehr geschrieben weil eben RR
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=71704&page=23

Also Mi. geht nicht,weil heute geht bei mir nix mit Klettern,deshalbauf Mi.(in der Halle) verschoben>soll eh regnen.
Do. sollte schon wieder ne lockere Runde gehen...
Wohin geht es den?
Wer wäre den am Do. alles am Start?
Soweit ich jetzt weis:
Hardy
Paule
Jule/Thomas
Sonny
meiner einer

Grüße
Tom


----------



## BIKE-OLI (17. August 2010)

Hi all,

mach am Do home-office und bin mit am Start.

Wann ist jetzt Treff 17: fünfzehn oder dreißig????


----------



## knight_saber (17. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wie gut ist das Fahrtraining in Bad Wildbar ?

Habe mir überlegt im Oktober den Einsteiger Kurs zu buchen und mir dort mal ein bischen was zeigen zu lassen.

Hat da von euch wer schon Erfahrung ?

Oder einen besseren Vorschlag wo man so was buchen sollte ?


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. August 2010)

BIKE-OLI schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> mach am Do home-office und bin mit am Start.
> 
> Wann ist jetzt Treff 17: fünfzehn oder dreißig????


 
So früh wie möglich
Würde 1700 vorschlagen wenn keiner was anderes schreibt.

Hardy ist raus hat er mir erzählt...

gruß
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (17. August 2010)

knight_saber schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie gut ist das Fahrtraining in Bad Wildbar ?
> 
> ...



Also kann ich dir sehr empfehlen, von der Bikeakademie!
Wie haben im Frühjahr einen Fun&Freestyle Kurs gemacht, und das war top!
Die Anfängerkurse sind auch klasse!


----------



## Beton-Paul (17. August 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> So früh wie möglich
> Würde 1700 vorschlagen wenn keiner was anderes schreibt.
> 
> Hardy ist raus hat er mir erzählt...
> ...



Schon wieder keine Zeit ?
Wenn es Thomas langt, und dir auch Oli würde ich auch 17 Uhr vorschlagen!#

Paul


----------



## Stefan72 (17. August 2010)

Wer Zeit hat, kann am Samstag gerne nach Stuttgart kommen.
Ich werde mit den BOAs eine kleine Runde drehen.

Tourendaten: 50-60km, 5Std. 
Gemäßigtes Tempo 
Datum: Sa. 21.08.2010, 9:00 h 
Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart (Stammheim)

Wer Lust kann einfach vorbei kommen, wir treffen uns an der TV Gaststätte 

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## riderhardy (17. August 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Schon wieder keine Zeit ?
> Wenn es Thomas langt, und dir auch Oli würde ich auch 17 Uhr vorschlagen!#
> 
> Paul



Moin,

der hardy muss arbeiten

gruss


----------



## Nick.Name (17. August 2010)

Hallöchen....

@KS: Ich habe mal den Fortgeschrittenen Kurs gemacht, auch zu empfehlen

@BP: also Do 17 Uhr ,müsste reinpassen endlich mal wieder

@Stefan72: ich finde es toll das du hier häufiger Termine anschreibst, aber am WE bin ich um 9 nicht unbedingt fürs radeln bereit, ausser mal für den Park aber ab 13 Uhr gerne mal
@BIKEPARKFREUNDE: WO sind die Bilder/Filme Die dürft Ihr gerne auf meinem Stick lagern...wer hat den eigentlich gerade?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (18. August 2010)

Hay Stefan bin leider in Garmisch übers Wochenende, sonst gerne.
Paul


----------



## Juli1985 (18. August 2010)

@Paul warum ist es eigentlich egal ob mir 17 Uhr langt?
@knight saber jetzt fahr doch einfach mal bei uns mit, kannst ja deine Freundin auch aufs bike setzen, wir beissen alle nicht und so toll fahren tun die Jungs auchnicht ;-)
@Tascha..was ist los willst du mich mal wieder vom Frauenanteil her unterstützen?

Liebe Grüsse Juli

Ach und am We will ich fahren....wer Zeit hat!Gelle melden!


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. August 2010)

He was geht wird hier jetzt rumgezickt? So sorry das ich dich nicht auch gefragt habe
Du hast doch geschrieben du musst 21 Uhr auf arbeit sein, dann müsste dir dass doch entgegen kommen?


Paul


----------



## Juli1985 (18. August 2010)

Ich Zicke nicht, ich Stelle eindeutige Tatsachen fest!
Und Thomas ich will am Sa natürlich später fahren, da ich ja erst um 8 aus der Nacht raus komme, also ausschlafen, dann biken!


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (18. August 2010)

Also Juli&Nick, ich muss da jetzt nochmal nachhaken.
Ihr habt HD unsicher gemacht, und ward weder auf dem weißen Stein noch auf dem Königstuhl? Und dann Mohr und Vetter, seid ihr nur in der Stadt gefahren? *fg


----------



## Juli1985 (18. August 2010)

Hallo Fool on The Hill, nein haben wir nicht! Thomas war einfach nur so weg in HD! Ich war hier und wir waren am Sonntag in Stuttgart Degerloch biken! Ganz einfach! Haha


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (18. August 2010)

ahh jetztedle - ich verstähe!
Fragte nur so aus Interesse, hab selber 4 Jahre in Highdelberg gelebt.


----------



## Juli1985 (18. August 2010)

Ja ich 17 Jahre bin da gross..bzw aufgewachsen haha ;-)


----------



## knight_saber (18. August 2010)

Hi Juli1985,

bei mir ist das zeitlich gerade sehr schlecht, entweder ich arbeite (Urlaubsvertretung), bin im Fitness Studio oder habe am Wochenende was mit dem Verein.
Ich fahre gerade sogar mit dem Trekking Rad, da ich nicht mal dazu komme meinen Platten am MTB zu reparieren.
Meine Freundin brauche ich wegen Radfahren schon gar nicht fragen.

Das Fahrtraining ist erst im Oktober, das sollte ich terminlich dann hin kriegen.

Ich bin aber zuversichtlich, dass ich es auch irgendwann schaffe hier bei euch mitzufahren.



Juli1985 schrieb:


> @Paul warum ist es eigentlich egal ob mir 17 Uhr langt?
> @knight saber jetzt fahr doch einfach mal bei uns mit, kannst ja deine Freundin auch aufs bike setzen, wir beissen alle nicht und so toll fahren tun die Jungs auchnicht ;-)
> @Tascha..was ist los willst du mich mal wieder vom Frauenanteil her unterstützen?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoolOnTheHill (18. August 2010)

hahaa, ich bin zum Abschluss meiner Touren immer die Treppen von der Freilichtbühne runtergeschüttelt - war immer geil!
Muss das mal wiederholen, fahr mal im Herbst vielleicht ne Runde White Stone - Heiligenberg - King's Chair.


----------



## perro-caliente (18. August 2010)

Hey LB MTB Freunde, 

wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch Donnerstags !?
morgen gehts bei mir noch nicht, lieg noch mit den nachwehen einer grippe im bett,
aber nächste woche oder am wochenende vielleicht.
meldet Euch mal...
Gruss Steffen


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. August 2010)

perro-caliente schrieb:


> Hey LB MTB Freunde,
> 
> wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch Donnerstags !?
> morgen gehts bei mir noch nicht, lieg noch mit den nachwehen einer grippe im bett,
> ...


 
Hallo Steffen,
als Treffpunkt hat sich der Haupteingang beim Schloß LB eingespielt.Meist warten wir auf der Bärenwiesenseite(da wo der Eisbully meist steht)
Uhrzeit jetzt eher 17Uhr,da es früher dunkel wird
Am besten 1-2 Tage vorher kurz hier reinschaun u. Du weist bescheid wegen der Uhrzeit od. gar wenn sich der Treffpunkt ändert.
Gute Besserung u. bis bald.

@Juli:"...so toll fahren die Jungs auch nicht">HALLO
@Paule:Wir müssen eindeutig das Tempo u. die Schwierigkeit erhöhen wenn die wilde Krankenschwester mitradelt...
@FOTH:Bist morgen dabei?Von mir aus kann es morgen echt ne ruhige Tour werden...

@Stefananke für die Info...schaun wir mal,aber 0900 ist echt früh für mich

@all:Wohin gehts den morgen?

CU
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (19. August 2010)

Nein Haupteinagng BLÜBA das ihr das immer noch  nicht gelernt habt!


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. August 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Nein Haupteinagng BLÜBA das *ihr* das immer noch nicht gelernt habt!


----------



## Juli1985 (19. August 2010)

Ja TOM!
Ich würde sagen wir fahren mal Thomas seine Runde, dass sind in meinem Tempo etwas mehr als 2 h und die ist echt net, teilweise auch SEHR anpruchsvoll, das ich schieben muss und Stufen nicht fahren kann!

So, hammer Wetter, habe jetzt de ganzen Tag frei und keiner von euch kann fürher biken....aber ich freu mich dafür um so mehr meine Nationalspieler mit rasierten Beinen heute Abend zu sehen 

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (19. August 2010)

Mensch Jule,wenn der Steffen hier als Neuling anfragt wo wir uns treffen u. kein Bock hat die 1000 Seiten hier durch zu lesen,ist doch logo,dass er wie auch alle Anderen die nachfragen eine nette Antwort bekommt,oder?
Wegen Tour:Bin gespannt was da geht,aber treppen fahren wie am Lemberg hab ich kein Bock>da ist mir mein Bike zu schade.

CU
Tom


----------



## Nick.Name (19. August 2010)

Kurz zur Info : meine Runde

BLÜBA-Ossweil-Staustufe-Poppenweiler-Affalterbach-Wolfsölden-Burgstetten-Kirchberg-Affalterbach-Ossweil-Blüba

ca. 40km und 2,5h

Teer-Wiese-Steine-Schlamm und Dreck 

ciao bis später


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. August 2010)

Bin gespannt auf die Tour
Dreck u. Schlamm ist zwar nicht so mein Ding,aber schaun wir mal..

Ausklang dann wieder in Ossweil am Athletenhäusle/Sportplatz-Biergarten?

Bis später...
CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. August 2010)

Das hört sich schon mal gut an
hoffe es hat ein paar gute abfahrten für Juli dabei!
Tom holst du mich ab?


----------



## das_gute_a (19. August 2010)

Tach Jungs und Mädels,

jetzt muß ich mich auch mal wieder hier melden,
leider werde ich es mal wieder nicht schaffen mich euch anzuschließen.
da ich bestimmt vor sieben hier nicht aus der firma rauskommme.
dann noch ein wenig organisieren und auch fahradcheck machen,
und morgen richtung tirol starten.
somit bin ich auch nächste woche bei euch nicht start. :-(

wünsch euch ne tolle tour 
(das mit dem wetter sieht ja auch richtig gut aus)
und lasst euch danach das isotonische sportgetränk gut schmecken.

vielleicht denk ich, wenn ich in den alpen unterwegs bin, auch mal an die daheim gebliebenen 

@Fool on The Hill
vielleicht können wir im herbst mal mit der ganzen truppe einen hd ausflug machen
white stone, holyhill und kings chair ist wirklich ganz fein zum fahren

grüße 
das_gute_a


P.S.
übrigens ging es irgendwo mal um die schweren fullys,
also ich scheuche, wenn auch langsam, mein 16kilo ross
auch den berg rauf, man muß halt oben auf mich warten
aber soviel zeit wird sein, 
wir sind ja auch nicht auf der flucht sondern zum spaß unterwegs.

also an die, die mit einem nicht-gewichtsoptimierten-bike unterwegs sind und überlegen ob sie bei der truppe hier mal mitfahren sollen, müssen keine angst haben die leutchen hier haben noch keinen zurrückgelassen oder "abgehängt" und nicht gewartet.
(noch nicht mal mich  )

gute zeit
d_g_a


----------



## Juli1985 (19. August 2010)

@ Tom, ja aber du musst ihm ja den richtigen  Treffpunkt sagen, ändert ja nix an der Tatsache ;-)Achso und Ausklang gibt es bei mir nicht, muss ja in die Arbeit!
Na ja...
@Paul ja es sind Abfahrten für klein Juli dabei! Ist echt ne nette Runde!
So bis später


----------



## perro-caliente (19. August 2010)

Hey, danke für die info. 
heute hat es nicht geklappt.
bin noch ein bissle angeschlagen heute, auch wenn das wetter verdammt gut aussah. ahhh. nächsten do bin ich dabei... bin mal gespannt auf eure runden.
aber morgen wenns mir besser geht werde ich wohl ne runde richtung schloss solitude wald drehen. also wer zeit und lust hat, melden.  
ich versuch das forum mal von der arbeit aufzumachen, weiss  nicht ob das erlaubt ist, die sperren mittlereweile alles....
falls das nicht geht werde ich um 15:30 auf der solitude in stammheimm beim brünnele vorbeifahren.
CU


----------



## Juli1985 (19. August 2010)

Hey,
alle gut heimgekommen? Wurden ja immer weniger...am Schluss nur noch 2 er Teams? Aber tolle Tour, danke Thomas hast du gut gemacht und die Stufe fahr ich auch bald.;-)
@Paul...danke das du Thomas den Tip gegeben hast wegen meiner Gabel...puh!
So ich arbeite jetzt mal, bzw langweile mich...vieleicht postet ja noch jemand um mich zu unterhalten!
LG Juli


----------



## shoortz (19. August 2010)

Ebenfalls großes Lob an den Tourguide. Des hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht. Sind durch die kleine Wiederholungsrunde dann doch noch 75 KM geworden und ich durfte dem Tom heimleuchten ;-)


----------



## Nick.Name (19. August 2010)

So schön wenn es gefallen hat. gibt noch ein oder zwei Varianten. 

@TOM hoffe Du hast dein Jäckchen wieder...wo war es denn?
@Sonny: nimm doch mal DH schläuche und Dichtmilch

ist irgendwer noch eingekehrt?

Ich gelobe noch bessere Abfahrten zu finden....oder wir fahren die Runde mal andersrum...

übrigens laut Garmin 43 KM und 670 Hm.

bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (19. August 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey,
> alle gut heimgekommen? Wurden ja immer weniger...am Schluss nur noch 2 er Teams?
> LG Juli


 
Liebe Jule,
also wenn Du das nächste mal bemerkst,dass es immer weniger werden,wie wäre es dann mal mit anhalten?
Viell. könnte ja was passiert sein....

@Pauleanke fürs warten

@Thomas:Sehr schöne Tour u. hast nicht zu viel versprochen ,bzw. zu wenig gewarnt von wegen Schlamm/Dreck
Nur das mit dem warten müsst noch besser hin bekommen>am Anfang hat es ja gut geklappt...

@Sonny :Was geht?Platten auf der Heimfahrt?Ich sach nur"spiel nicht mit dem Schmundelkindern"!

@Markus:Also von Dir bin ich ja jetzt mal sehr possitiv überrascht!
1x gesehen u. dann so eine Hilfe bei der Suche
Ja,haben gut KM gemacht u. HM sicher auch ein paar>denke bei mir waren es so knapp unter 70KM,war aber ein gutes "Aufbautraining",oder?
Weist wo die Windjacke lag?Am Trail/Sprung im Wäldle bei Ossweil
Und wir fahren die ganze Strecke 2x ab.....
Aber ohne deine Lampe hätte ich die nicht gefunden:Nochmals vielen Dank
Übrigends hat die Lampe bis vor die Türe gestrahlt,dann wurde es dunkel....

22:30 waren Schuhe,Klamotten ,Rad u. der Kerl wieder sauber.Man war ein Bike verdreckt>schon lange nicht mehr so viel Siff am Rad gehabt>sogar der Umwerfer wollte nicht mehr das kleine Kettenblatt schalten... 

So,wünsche Euch eine gute Nacht u. bis bald auf eine neue Tour

CU
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (20. August 2010)

@ Tom..also es tut mri a leid das ich pünktlich in der Arbeit sein muss...!
b ich habe gewartet und wenn ihr bzw du dich entscheidest zurück zu fahren, dann warte ich nicht bis du die Runde 2 mal fährst...das ´´kann ich dann meine Kollegen nicht erklären!
c war ich nicht die einzigste!


----------



## Nick.Name (20. August 2010)

@TOM: Schön dass du alles wieder gefunden hast.

Von wegen warten, nicht das andere die mitfahren wollen verschreckt werden. Paul ist umgedreht, das wussten wir und hat uns, die in Affalterbach gewartet haben gesagt das Ihr die zweite Runde fahrt und Du einen Kettenklemmer hast. Ich denke die Kommunikation in der Truppe stimmt und das Verhalten auch. Es spricht für die Truppe wenn einer mit Dir fährt und Dir hilft, so soll es sein. Genau wie bei Steffens Sturz.
@shoortz:
@Bergziege: die wäre heute glaube ich nix für dich gewesen
@ALL: Mir hat es jedenfalls gefallen wieder in der Truppe zu fahren


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. August 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> @ Tom..also es tut mri a leid das ich pünktlich in der Arbeit sein muss...!
> b ich habe gewartet und wenn ihr bzw du dich entscheidest zurück zu fahren, dann warte ich nicht bis du die Runde 2 mal fährst...das ´´kann ich dann meine Kollegen nicht erklären!
> c war ich nicht die einzigste!


 
War mir schon klar das Du pünktlich zur Arbeit musst,aber 5min. warten bis ich meine Kette wieder frei bekomme u. sich dann beim Abzweig zu meiner 2.Runde zu verabschieden wäre nett gewesen...

@Thomas:
Du kanntest doch die Strecke>wenigstens beim Abzweig zur 2.Runde(Affalterbach Eingang) kurz warten wäre nett gewesen.Ihr müsst ja einiges weiter gefahren sein,den wir haben Euch mit dem Paule an der Stelle noch nicht gesehen.Das verstehe ich eben nicht,dass ihr so weit vorraus gefahren seit...
Und nicht neue Mitfahrer kann das verschrecken,sondern es verschreckt mich!

Na ja,ich hoffe das bekommen wir auch noch hin.

@Markus:Soll ich Dir die Lampe per Hauspost zukommen lassen?

Wünsch Euch einen schönen Tag.
Heute wird es wieder schön

CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. August 2010)

He Ho, ich denke auch wir sollte in Zukunft ein bischen mehr Gruppendynamic entwickeln (mich incl.) sonst haben wahrscheinlich einige keine Lust mehr zum Mitfahren, und man fährt ja auch in der Gruppen um sich gegenseitig zu helfen wenn nötig!

Ansonsten war es eine super Tour hat mir ech ganz arg gefallen, nicht nur Asphaltsurfen, und ein bisschen schlam hat noch keinem geschadet!

Was mir hier gestern extem aufgefallen ist, an der Brücke im Schlammloch, die 9 fach Ritzel sind ja extem schmutzempfindlich und fange ziehmlich schnell an zu ruckel, das war bei meiner alten 8 fach nicht so schlimm, wie ist das dann bei 10 fach Ritzelpacket?

Juli meldest dich wenn wir es ans umbauen geht (am besten vorher nochmal checken ob alles passt)

Grüße und schönes Wochenende
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. August 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Ho, ich denke auch wir sollte in Zukunft ein bischen mehr Gruppendynamic entwickeln (mich incl.) sonst haben wahrscheinlich einige keine Lust mehr zum Mitfahren, und man fährt ja auch in der Gruppen um sich gegenseitig zu helfen wenn nötig!


 




> Ansonsten war es eine super Tour hat mir ech ganz arg gefallen, nicht nur Asphaltsurfen, und ein bisschen schlam hat noch keinem geschadet!


 
Jepp,das passte schon>obwohl mein Rad relativ sauber war u. ich es echt nicht so zuschmoddern wollte



> Was mir hier gestern extem aufgefallen ist, an der Brücke im Schlammloch, die 9 fach Ritzel sind ja extem schmutzempfindlich und fange ziehmlich schnell an zu ruckel, das war bei meiner alten 8 fach nicht so schlimm, wie ist das dann bei 10 fach Ritzelpacket?


 
na das war aber auch ne MoorpackungDu bist ja gleich mehrmals durchMeine 8F funzte eigentlich ganz gut,aber die vorderen 3F wollten nicht mehr so



> Grüße und schönes Wochenende
> Paul


----------



## riderhardy (21. August 2010)

moin,


ist ja toll was los bei euch

fahre morgen zum bikepark beerfelden, kann dort gott sei dank nur bergabfahren

bis denne
hardy


----------



## Juli1985 (22. August 2010)

Hi @all,
waren heute in Murhard biken...tolles Wetter tolle Trails...etc...war echt net etwas kruz aus Zeitmangel Gründen, aber sonst immer wieder einen Ausflug wert.
Wie war euer WE?
@Paul...morgen bekomm ich meine Federgabel! 
LG Juli


----------



## Beton-Paul (23. August 2010)

@Hardy na wie war es in Beerfelden!
Muss man immer noch die hälfte selber hochkurbeln?
Ich war in Habbach (nähe Garmisch) das ist eine geniale Gegend zum biken und man hat richtig schöne Berge (auch zum hochfahren) 

Donnerstag ?!?

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (23. August 2010)

Wegen We:
Hab nette Runden mit dem RR gedreht

Wegen Do.:
Wenn ich am Fr. frei bekomme,dann bin ich am Do. schon auf dem Weg nach Südtirol
Wenn nicht dann passte es>Tourenvorschläge?

CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (23. August 2010)

Was war das mit Degerloch!?
Bin offen, möcht aber nach möglichkeit hier losfahren und ankommen!


----------



## Juli1985 (23. August 2010)

@Paul dann ist das mit Degerloch nichts ausser wir fahren früher los, also ich habe wieder nur bis 20 Uhr Zeit, und entscheide ob ich mitfahre je nach Tour vorschlägen, weil letztes mal war es schon etwas stressig für mich bis zur Arbeit! 
Können ja Thomas seine Runde nochmal fahren....
Können uns wegen mir aber auch noch früher treffen weiss ja nicht wie ihr so arbeitet..
@Tom...wo bleibt denn der RR fahrer der mich angeblich kennen soll..?


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. August 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> @Tom...wo bleibt denn der RR fahrer der mich angeblich kennen soll..?


 
Der ist gesundheitlich bissle angeschlagen u. ist zudem etwas im Prüfungsstress.
Denke wenn alles wieder im Lot ist,wird er an einem Do. mitfahren

wegen Do.:Ich halte mich mal zurück mit den Tourenvorschlägen,da ich ja jetzt nicht mal 100% weis ob ich dann schon auf dem Weg ins Vintschgau bin.
Aber Degerloch wäre nur zu schaffen,wenn man mit dem Auto dort hoch fährt...

@Marcus:Hast die Lampe?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (23. August 2010)

@Tom und wer ist das jetzt?


----------



## riderhardy (23. August 2010)

moin,

beerfelden ist ne reise wert, coole sache dort

@ tom: sag ihr endlich den namen, es nervt langsam

@all : man sieht sich

bis denne 

hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (23. August 2010)

@Bergziege...DANKE
@Paul....Thomas kommt nicht zu potte und handelt immer noch mit der Federgabel...hatte mich schon so gefreut...!


----------



## Beton-Paul (23. August 2010)

Also viel früher kann ich nicht, muss arbeiten,
Ansonsten egal, hauptsachen wir geben Gas, werd mal wieder das Hardtail fahren!

Grüßle

Paul


----------



## Thorfinnsun (23. August 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Also viel früher kann ich nicht, muss arbeiten,
> Ansonsten egal, hauptsachen wir geben Gas, werd mal wieder das Hardtail fahren!
> 
> Okay Paul , hast Du noch irgendeinen Profilierten Reifen für mein Pinnnarellllloooo.weil das sonst mit absoluter Sicherheit für mich nichts ist!laut deiner Ansage ! Will ja nicht jammern Racing-Paul! Dann sehen wir uns in Bad Wildbad!:


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. August 2010)

@Juli:Alex...wirst schon noch sehen...aber er ist verheiratet

@Racing Pauleann viel Straße?Könnte das MB4 nehmen
@Sonny:Mach mal dein Pina fit u. wir drehen ne kleine gemütliche Runde>Mi.?

CU
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. August 2010)

@Hardy:..wegen Mi. kannst Dir ja überlegen...


----------



## Juli1985 (24. August 2010)

@Tom na und dann ist er es halt, was tut denn das zur Sache, aber ich kenn keinen Alex der Rennrad fährt und Prüfungen hat!


----------



## Beton-Paul (24. August 2010)

He Sonny ich hab keinen 28"
He Juli was ist Lost du schreibst grad immer so zickich!
Bis Do.

Paul


----------



## Juli1985 (24. August 2010)

Nein, aber ich will wissen was das mit verheiratet zu tun hat.....?


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. August 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Juli was ist Lost du schreibst grad immer so zickich!
> Paul


 
...zum glück fällt das nicht nur mir auf

@Juli:...war nur ne Randinfo,viell. erkennst Ihn dann.Aber der Alex bzw. sein Kollege kennt dich laut meiner Beschreibung>hatten wohl ein Praktikum im Krankenhaus hinter sich.

Tolles Wetter heute

CU
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (24. August 2010)

@all ich bin nicht Zickig!
@Tom wenn ich seinen Kollegen kenn dann kenn ich ja nicht ihn..und weisst du eigentlich wie viele Praktikanten ich hier tgl. habe.....gähn...ne keine Ahnung...scheint mich nicht geprägt zu haben da ich mich nicht an ihn erinnere....
Wetter...mir egal...muss heute eh Doppelschicht arbeiten...und Schoki hilft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorfinnsun (24. August 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @Juli:Alex...wirst schon noch sehen...aber er ist verheiratet
> 
> @Racing Pauleann viel Straße?Könnte das MB4 nehmen
> @Sonny:Mach mal dein Pina fit u. wir drehen ne kleine gemütliche Runde>Mi.?
> ...


 Hi ja gerne,aber wenn es mich in Richtung Berge zieht,würde ich gerne Tagsüber nach Bad-Wildbad gehen.Aber würde Euch dann bescheid geben!.


----------



## Thorfinnsun (24. August 2010)

Hey Tom Du kannst mich ja mal auf einen Kaffee einladen! Kannst mir dann deinen Fuhrpark zeigen!Wir wollten doch ne Runde mit dem Moped rollen gehen.Vielleicht kommt ja Beton-Racing-Paul mit seinem Betonmischer ja auch mit! Würde mir gefallen!Gruß bis vielleicht morgen.S.


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. August 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> @all ich bin nicht Zickig!
> @Tom wenn ich seinen Kollegen kenn dann kenn ich ja nicht ihn..und weisst du eigentlich wie viele Praktikanten ich hier tgl. habe.....gähn...ne keine Ahnung...scheint mich nicht geprägt zu haben da ich mich nicht an ihn erinnere....
> Wetter...mir egal...muss heute eh Doppelschicht arbeiten...und Schoki hilft!


 

na mir scheint das Du einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen hast
Doppelschicht?Nee,um 1500 ist Schluß hier...
Ach ja,wenn Du mal die Verena sehen solltest,dann richte ihr doch bitte einen schönen Gruß aus von mir u. ich würde mich freuen,wenn Sie mal wieder mitfährt!

@Sonny:Logo,können wir machen!Oder mal mit dem Grüni was trinken gehen..meld dich mal wenn Zeit/Lust hast.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (24. August 2010)

Ignorier das doch einfach!
Entweder er kann biken und kommt mit oder eben nicht, und so wie es aussieht eben nicht.


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. August 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ignorier das doch einfach!
> Entweder er kann biken und kommt mit oder eben nicht, und so wie es aussieht eben nicht.


 
wie schon geschrieben>wenn zeit,dann ist er bestimmt mal dabei


----------



## riderhardy (24. August 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> na mir scheint das Du einen bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen hast
> Doppelschicht?Nee,um 1500 ist Schluß hier...
> Ach ja,wenn Du mal die Verena sehen solltest,dann richte ihr doch bitte einen schönen Gruß aus von mir u. ich würde mich freuen,wenn Sie mal wieder mitfährt!
> 
> ...



Moin,

@ tom: du hast so recht, einen bleibenden eindruck, das stimmt

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Juli1985 (25. August 2010)

@Hardy....gehts noch.....wieso denn das..nur weil ihr alten Männer mit jungen Hühner nicht klar kommt
@all...so was ist jetzt mit morgen...Tour???wie was wo wann? will mitfahren also zeigt euch mal flexibel!
Bin jetzt die ganze Nacht am arbeiten....vieleicht postet ihr ja noch was...bis dann!


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. August 2010)

Bin morgen Mittag auf dem Weg ins Vintsgau
Wünsch Euch schon mal eine schöne Tour morgen
CU
Tom


----------



## Nick.Name (25. August 2010)

Ich werde morgen weich kommen da am Harten die Pedale fehlen und ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr zum umbauen komm(bzw. will). Wer kommt denn jetzt alles? Ich versuch mal um 17 Uhr am Blüba zu sein. 

@Paul: Ansonsten meld ich mich bei dir per Telefon, fährst du denn überhaupt mit?

@Tom viel Spass im Vintschgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (26. August 2010)

he THomas, werd mich für heute auch abmelden, muss daheim noch was fertig machen, und dann evtl. kurzfristig noch ne kurz Runde drehen.

Euch viel Spaß bis demnächst

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (26. August 2010)

Moin,

@all : meld mich ebenfalls mal ab, keinen bock  


gruß
hardy


----------



## Juli1985 (26. August 2010)

Hallo, also nachdem niemand mehr gepostet hat , treffen Thomas und ich 16.30 bei mir (Asperg,Tennisplätze) und fahren von da Richtung MArkröningen...wer mit will melden!

LG Juli


----------



## killa_marko (27. August 2010)

hej riders, 
gibts bei euch paar gute trails, wo man "ich sag mal" wenig berghochfahren muss  ?  
hier in bietigheim, löchgau, ingersheim kenn ich alle coolen trails


----------



## Juli1985 (27. August 2010)

Hey killa marko...
nette Bilder...kenne nur coole in Degerloch die was für dich wären...aber hoch muss man immer fahren;-) aber zeig du uns doch mal deine coolen Trails..wäre auch mal was anderes.
So @all....Thomas und ich sind dann mal wandern in dern Bergen...viel spass.....dieses WE

LG Juli


----------



## killa_marko (27. August 2010)

kein ding  einfach nächstes mal mittwochs mitfahren  
(aber nach der eurobike  also 8.09 ) 

und degerloch steht auch noch bevor.. bin einfach noch nicht dazugekommen dorthin zu fahren.

und danke  geb mir mühe schöne bilder zumachen.. sind ja auch schöne erinnerungen !


ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (30. August 2010)

So moin, wir (Thorfinsun und icke)waren gestern in Wildbad, war wieder super!

Hab mein neues Dirt probiert , macht richtig Spaß (@Tom, und es ist auch nicht kaputt gegangen, dafür gibt es ja die Biker X und die Dualpiste)

Nur die Bremsscheiben müssen noch ein bisschen größer werden.

Grüßle

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. August 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So moin, wir (Thorfinsun und icke)waren gestern in Wildbad, war wieder super!
> 
> Hab mein neues Dirt probiert , macht richtig Spaß (@Tom, und es ist auch nicht kaputt gegangen, dafür gibt es ja die Biker X und die Dualpiste)
> 
> ...


 
Gibts schon (Beweis)Bilder?
Nee nee...Du machst sonst alles kaputt..

Melde mich wieder zurück!Schee wars...
Geile Trails..Wetter hat auch gepasst,war alles dabei..
Selber Schuld wer nicht mitgegangen ist..
Auf 2800m hab ich den erten Schnefall mitbekommen...

Zu Do.:
Kann noch nicht zusagen,da ich mir diese Woche etwas Ruhe gönne.

@Marco:
Denke bei uns in der Gegend tut sich nicht viel was Du suchst.
Da bist bei Dir besser aufgehoben,od. eben ab nach Leonberg etc.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (30. August 2010)

Hey Tommes,

haste paar Schnappschnüsse gemacht in der Disse?
Mir tut jetzt noch die rechte Niere weh vom Sauf!

VG,
Foth


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. August 2010)

FoolOnTheHill schrieb:


> Hey Tommes,
> 
> haste paar Schnappschnüsse gemacht in der Disse?
> Mir tut jetzt noch die rechte Niere weh vom Sauf!
> ...


 
Hammer...einmal Hölle u. Zurück!
Bilder habe ich...mal sehen ob die was sind...
Am So. die MTB Tour war etwas "schwer" für mich
geile Party
CU
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. August 2010)

So,ein paar Bilder vom We



























Wer nicht dabei war....
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. September 2010)

Respekt alter Schwede, du kommst ja was rum, und Wetter war wohl auch ganz ordentlich oder?

Was geht denn am Donnerstag ?

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. September 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Respekt alter Schwede, du kommst ja was rum, und Wetter war wohl auch ganz ordentlich oder?
> 
> Was geht denn am Donnerstag ?
> 
> ...


 
hi paule,
wetter war echt super.logo auf 2800m gabs auch schneefall,aber ist nicht leigen geblieben>war eben nur sau kalt da oben.also schnell wieder runter in die wärme
genau,was geht morgen?
cu
tom
ps:wo sind die bilder vom DH?


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. September 2010)

Lieber Tom wie soll ich mich selber Fotografieren?
Sonny und ich sind die ganze Zeit gefahren, und nach dem wir keinen Platten hatten, haben wir das auch ausgenutzt! Also Biken statt blitzen
Aber ge doch ml mit und mach von uns ein paar coole Bilder (oder fahre selber mal mit)

Paul

Do. 17 Uhr bei mir wie sieht es aus


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. September 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Do. 17 Uhr bei mir wie sieht es aus


 


...wegen Bilder:Hab ne schicke Helm/rad-Kammera gesehen u. HD-Videos...Wäre was für den Bikepark,dann könnte ich mal sehen was beu Euch abgeht...ich trau mich da nicht


----------



## Juli1985 (1. September 2010)

Hey, also Thomas, glaube das A auch und ich gehen aufs Culcha Konzert...werden also nicht am Start sein.
Am Sonntag wollen Freunde von mir sich am Jonny M zum biken treffen...sind alle ganz net...wer kommt mit?
LG Juli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (1. September 2010)

moin,

@all: melde mich vorerst ab, der rücken will nicht mehr,

darf eigentlich garnicht mehr biken, gehe nur noch ein wenig hardtail oder 

rennrad fahren, toll

man sieht 

hardy


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. September 2010)

He Juli, ne am Sonntag gehn wir Rommelshausen muss doch jetzt Dirten


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. September 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> @all: melde mich vorerst ab, der rücken will nicht mehr,
> 
> ...


 
hey hardy,was geht?
sollen wir morgen RR fahren?

jemand am we auf der solitude 101?
od. rätschentreffen in kornwestheim?

gruß
tom


----------



## boernie (1. September 2010)

so Schäferlauf isch jetztz rum und könnt vieleicht ab nächste Woche wieder mitmischen wenn  ich noch darf 
@Bergziege gute Besserung


----------



## Nick.Name (5. September 2010)

Wie war denn das Dirten im Rommelshausen?
Wir waren heute in  Spiegelberg und sind ne schöne 50 km Runde gefahren. Die ausgeschilderten Strecken da sind toll. Fährt am Donnerstag mal wieder jemand mit, wenns Wetter passt?

@Riderhardy: Gute besserung und vielleicht ne gefederte Sattelstütze ans RR


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. September 2010)

Ach der Thomas schreibt auch mal wieder, schön das es dich noch gibt!

ja das war genial, wir waren in Rommelshausen, danach in Weinstadt und dann noch in Badmansweiler!

Ja generell bin ich dabei am Do. wenn mir die Arbeit keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht oder es dauer Regent!

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. September 2010)

@Thomas:Ja lebt der alte Radel-Michel noch....jaaaaaaaaaaa er lebt nochschön wieder was vom Thomas zu lesen

Do. wenns Wetter passt u. ich neue Schaltzüge am GT habe...
cu
Tom


----------



## kreisimeck (6. September 2010)

@all also ich war grad beim arzt und der hat mich von meinem gips befreit ;D mal sehn wann ich dann wieder fit bin um mit euch zu fahrn
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. September 2010)

He Steffen, schön das du wieder fit bist, aber mach langsam und überstürze nichts!
Das Wetter soll ja wieder schlechter werden, naja wir werden sehen!

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (6. September 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> @all also ich war grad beim arzt und der hat mich von meinem gips befreit ;D mal sehn wann ich dann wieder fit bin um mit euch zu fahrn
> Gruß Steffen


 
Klasse
Aber mach echt langsam>bau erst mal deine Armmuskeln wieder auf>machst eigentlich rehatraining?


----------



## Nick.Name (6. September 2010)

Ja Hallöchen.....ich war übrigens auf Seite 31 auch anwesend 
Ich habe mich einfach aufs lesen beschränkt die letzten Tage.

Hallo Steffen, schön das du wieder ohne gips bist. Aber wie alle anderen...schön langsam machen nichts über_stürzen_  Das nächste Frühjahr kommt bestimmt.


Hoffentlich bis DO.


----------



## Nick.Name (9. September 2010)

Nachdem sich die letzten Tage keiner gemeldet hat und das Wetter auch nicht so dolle ist werde ich heute abend nicht biken sondern in die Sauna gehen


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. September 2010)

Und ich ne Gabel einbauen


----------



## boernie (9. September 2010)

weer isch den am Wochenende wo unterwegs da dort das Wtter besser wird


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. September 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> weer isch den am Wochenende wo unterwegs da dort das Wtter besser wird


 
Südtirol-Vintschgau-Latsch/Tarsch
Am Sa. Nachmittag bis ??? 
...bis es regnet

Wünsch Euch ein schönes We
CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (10. September 2010)

Bis Samstag abende und dann zurück 
Man das kostet Kohle! 
Muss mich bei deiner Firma bewerben, da bekommt man viel Geld und hat viel Frei!!!!!!!
Schönes Wochenden 
Paul

Ich muss leider schaffe


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. September 2010)

Danke.Bussle steht bereit,Räder sind fast alle veralden.
Denke ich fahre morgen Vormittag aber noch mal mit dem Motorrad nach KA zum 8h Mofarennen,Start guggen u. dann ne Runde durch die Palz mit einem Ex-kollegen....

Wünsch Euch ein schönes We u. immer schön oben bleiben

cu
´tom


----------



## wrathchild053 (11. September 2010)

Gruetzi woll! 

Bin neu hier und wollte der BWE-Gemeinde mal mein Servus aussprechen!  

Allein fahren mit lala im Ohr macht schon Laune, aber den Krankenwagen lässt sichs einfacher mit mehr Leuten ordern.

Daher würde ich mich der einen oder anderen Ausfahrt sehr gerne anschließen!
Läuft diese Weekend irgendwas? 

Also ich wollte eigentlich heute mittag für 2-4Std ausreiten, wer also Bock hat oder dasselbe im Schilde führt, einfach kurz melden!


----------



## Juli1985 (11. September 2010)

Hey,
schön ....
Also morgen...gerne...heute 12 h Dienst :-(
Wie was und so fähsrt du denn


----------



## wrathchild053 (12. September 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey,
> schön ....
> Also morgen...gerne...heute 12 h Dienst :-(
> Wie was und so fähsrt du denn



Hi Servus,
also bis dato bin ich immer nur auf der Strasse gefahren zum Kondi bolzen, aber was will man erwarten, wenn man erst seit 6 Wochen ein Bike ohne Motor zuhause hat.
Aber als ich gestern mit ein paar Helden aus Besigheim unterwegs war und wir einen Single Trail nach dem anderen durch die Wälder gefahren sind, bin ich echt infisziert worden. 2Std Knechten Bergrauf und dann Vollast durch die Waldpfade bergab..... wie geil war das denn.
Einziger Wehrmutstropfen war mein Sturz, der sich wie immer auf das zu späte (in dem Fall gar nicht) Aussteigen aus den Cleats zurückführen lässt. Take that:






Aber was soll´s: Keine Zeit zum Bluten.... Will fahren!

Nochmals Vielen Dank an die Jungs der Besigheimer MTB-Alliance, die mich herzlich aufgenommen haben.
You rock


----------



## Nick.Name (15. September 2010)

Halli Hallo....
wer ist denn morgen unterwegs??? Oder gehen wir schon in die Winterpause ?  Ok letzte Woche habe ich mich auch abgemeldet aber vielleicht können wir morgen ne kleine Runde drehen, so 17 bis 19 Uhr?

Gruss Thomas


----------



## boernie (15. September 2010)

Bin aufjedenfall mit am start hatte lang genug pause.
Warum Winterpause ist doch noch kein Schnee draußen


----------



## Nick.Name (16. September 2010)

Sollte noch jemand mitfahren wollen kurzes Post bis 17 Uhr ansonsten wird das Schloss heute nicht angefahren.

Grüssle


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. September 2010)

Moin zusammen,
bin wieder im Ländle
War mal wieder sehr geil u. kann es nur jedmen empfehlen...
Mal sehen ob ich Anfang Okt. noch mal gehe>es gibt noch soooooooooooo viele Trails zu fahren
Hier mal ein paar nette Eindrücke:















Wer weis wo der Trail ist?

Denke man sieht sich nächsten Do.

@MTB`ler aus Freiberg:
Herzlich willkommen

Grüße
Tom


----------



## weisser_rausch (19. September 2010)

Dreisprachenspitze/Goldseetrail-sehr schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (19. September 2010)

weisser_rausch schrieb:


> Dreisprachenspitze/Goldseetrail-sehr schöne Bilder


 

...war auch eine sehr schöne Tour,aber um 8:30uhr auch etwas frisch beim Start
Wetter war aber dann genial!






Aber auch hier war es sehr schön...


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. September 2010)

He Tom großer Weltenbummler, sehr schöne Bilder, da wird man schon neidisch!
nun ich bin auch wieder da hab alledings nur so blöde Messehallen von innen und außen gesehen!

Grüße

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. September 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom großer Weltenbummler, sehr schöne Bilder, da wird man schon neidisch!
> nun ich bin auch wieder da hab alledings nur so blöde Messehallen von innen und außen gesehen!
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Hi Paule,
bin in Gedanken immer noch dort...
Viell. klappt es ja mal mit einer LB-Fraktion u. ein paar Tage gemeinsames MTB-Fahren?
..hast ja auch ein Bussle

@Sonny:...Du alter Bikernächstes mal ohne Motor,oder?
Oder sach bescheid ,dann mit Motor>heute?


----------



## Thorfinnsun (20. September 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hi Paule,
> bin in Gedanken immer noch dort...
> Viell. klappt es ja mal mit einer LB-Fraktion u. ein paar Tage gemeinsames MTB-Fahren?
> ..hast ja auch ein Bussle
> ...


----------



## Thorfinnsun (20. September 2010)

servus-ah du hast mich erkannt!!!!!Konnte heute leider nicht!Hoffe du hattest viel Spaß!Grüssle Sonny.


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. September 2010)

Thorfinnsun schrieb:


> servus-ah du hast mich erkannt!!!!!Konnte heute leider nicht!Hoffe du hattest viel Spaß!Grüssle Sonny.


 
ja sischer>Du night-rider

wegen morgen:
um das wetter besser ausnützen zu können u. der frühen Dunkelheit entgegenzuwirken,fahre ich schon um 15:30Uhr.
Wer will / kann sich anschließen

CU
Tom


----------



## boernie (22. September 2010)

wo trifft man sich morgen tom hab morgen frei


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. September 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> wo trifft man sich morgen tom hab morgen frei


 
15:30Uhr/Fußballplatz/Sportplatz Ossweil/Athletenhäusle


----------



## boernie (23. September 2010)

ok ich versuchs zu finden und da zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (23. September 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> ok ich versuchs zu finden und da zu sein


 
guckst Du

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...7,9.229395&spn=0.009564,0.019205&z=16&iwloc=A


----------



## boernie (23. September 2010)

alle unklarheiten sind jetzt weg


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (24. September 2010)

Geile Bilder Tom!
Wo genau war das?


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. September 2010)

FoolOnTheHill schrieb:


> Geile Bilder Tom!
> Wo genau war das?


 
Stelvio>Goldseetrail>die ersten 3 Bilder
Letztes Bild>Annabergerschloß


Viell. in 3 Wochen wieder...Latscher-Bike-Test-We

@Stoffel+Boernie:Schön wars gestern u. pünktlich zur Dunkelheit zurück

Grüße
Tom


----------



## kreisimeck (25. September 2010)

servus ihr alle ich bin wieder da ;D komplett fit und wenn ihr mal anch wildbad oder so geht bin ich dabei hab was neues erstanden


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. September 2010)

He Steffen, mit dem Bike für das Geld habe ich auch lange geliebäugelt, hat einer aus Stuttgart verkauft oder?

Hat jemand Interesse an meinem Univega ???

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/304273/cat/500


Grüße
PAul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisimeck (25. September 2010)

Ja des hat einer in stuggi angeboten war dann dort und bin mal probegefahren und muss sagen des is echt n geiles teil und technisch ist es au vollkommen ok


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (27. September 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Stelvio>Goldseetrail>die ersten 3 Bilder
> Letztes Bild>Annabergerschloß



Das Annaberger Schloß kenn ich auch. Da waren wir zweimal oben.
Stelvio und Goldseetrail sieht echt geil aus, muss ich auch mal machen! ,-))


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. September 2010)

FoolOnTheHill schrieb:


> Das Annaberger Schloß kenn ich auch. Da waren wir zweimal oben.
> Stelvio und Goldseetrail sieht echt geil aus, muss ich auch mal machen! ,-))


 
Finde die Anneberegrböden-Abfahrt echt klasse,wenn man nur ne kurze Tour machen will.So zum Einstieg

Die Abfahrt vom Stelvio ist ein Shuttel angebracht>sparst Dir gut 3,5h Hochkurbeln
2011 zusammen?

Bin am überlegen ob ich in 3 Wochen noch mal runter düse>Testtage in Latsch...bestimmt was los dort.

Wegen Do.:
Bin diesmal nicht dabei.Sorry.


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. September 2010)

Hat hier Jemand Lust drauf?
...ich wäre wohl dabei

http://www.rv-kirrlach.de/


----------



## kreisimeck (28. September 2010)

also ich wär schon dabei aber ich würde nur die kleine runde fahren dann bin ich eh platt  muss erst wieder kondition aufbauen
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. September 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> also ich wär schon dabei aber ich würde nur die kleine runde fahren dann bin ich eh platt  muss erst wieder kondition aufbauen
> Gruß Steffen


 
Hi Steffen,soll eh nichts anspruchvolles sein,also eher Waldautobahn
Mit was fährst dann?
Centurion od. Morewood?


----------



## kreisimeck (29. September 2010)

des morewood is ja schweres gerät also nur ein kettenblatt mit kettenspanner und bergauf mit 180 federweg den ich nich sperren kann  ahhhh kann schon sein dass ich mit dem mal mitkomm aber damit werd ich noch den gewissen einen sprung bezwingen


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. September 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> des morewood is ja schweres gerät also nur ein kettenblatt mit kettenspanner und bergauf mit 180 federweg den ich nich sperren kann  ahhhh kann schon sein dass ich mit dem mal mitkomm aber damit werd ich noch den gewissen einen sprung bezwingen


 
na wenn mit dem teil ne tour durchhälst bist fit für 2011

Was ist los mit:
Sonny>gibts dich noch?
Paule>kein Rad mehr>alles verkauft?
Thomas>musst Überstunden machen?
July>nix mehr MTB?(was macht die Verena?nur noch am racen?)
Tascha>MTB kaputt od. dauer Wasen?

...am Do. gehts doch auf ne Runde MTB.
So wie es aussieht alleine.
Bin ab 15:30 unterwegs...

CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (30. September 2010)

Alter 15.30 Da muss ich noch arbeiten, und heute soll es megaschlecht werden!


----------



## Beton-Paul (30. September 2010)

Na so schlecht sieht es noch gar nicht aus!
Juli und Thomas sind im Urlaub,
Tascha hat wieder einen Job
Sonny muss auch wieder arbeiten, und da ist 17 Uhr schon zu knapp!
Und was macht unsere Hardy? Immer noch Probleme mit dem Rücken?

Und ich schuffte gerade damit ich mir auch für die nächste Saison ein neues Bikepark bike zusammenbauen kann!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (30. September 2010)

Ok..also alles im grünen bereich nur keiner hat mehr Zeit od. Urlaub.
Wetter sieht gerade doch ganz ordentlich aus...
Bin zwar erst 8:30 hier eingelaufen,aber 1500 ist schluß
Tascha arbeitet erst ab 1.okt....muss sich aber sicher seelisch moralisch drauf vorbereiten denke ich

Hardy steigt jetzt um auf Liegerad...
...kauf mir jetzt auch so eins...besser wird meine Bandscheibe eh nicht mehr!

Ist jemand am Sonntag in Besigheim?

CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (30. September 2010)

ne wenn es klappt in Rommelshausen, ansonsten würde ich vielleicht nach kornwestheim gehn, da ist BMX rennen (zuschauen)

Paul


----------



## Nick.Name (30. September 2010)

Halööle, sind wieder da.

wenn das wetter bleibt fahre ich heute mal wieder mit. Wäre dann um 15.30 bei Dir Tom. 
Grüssle


----------



## Beton-Paul (30. September 2010)

Ach nee auch mal wieder da?
Hat das mit der Gabel geklappt?

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Nick.Name (30. September 2010)

mit der Gabel, mehr oder weniger... Sie ist drin und funktioniert nur nen Schönheitspreis gibt es nicht. Musste Sie doch noch 5mm kürzen und das ohne richtiges Werkzeug. Jetzt müssen nur die Knarzgeräusche weg und abgestimmt muss Sie noch werden dann bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## riderhardy (30. September 2010)

moin,

mein rücken macht sich so langsam, habe am 17.10 noch orthopäde, mal schaun ob das alles gefruchtet hat was ich so machen musste

@tom : liegerad, gute idee
@ paul : sven ist sonntag in kwh dabei

ich habe am sonntag dienst beim rennen in besigheim, alle vereinsmitglieder müssen helfen, mache streckenposten

bis demnächst
hardy


----------



## Nick.Name (30. September 2010)

@Hardy: Schön mal wieder von Dir zu hören.
@Tom: bin gleich bei dir


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. September 2010)

@Thomas:Schöne kleine Runde gerade

@Paule:Was geht in Rommelshausen?
KWH ist sicher auch sehr nett...willst dir jetzt auch noch ein BMX aufbauen u. fahren?


----------



## Beton-Paul (30. September 2010)

Ne das hab ich schon hinter mir!
Rommelshausen ist wofür dein Dirt mal gebaut wurde (und nicht für Warmduscher touren) Aber ach ich hab vergessen, das könnte ja kaputt gehen

Wie du kennst Rommelshausen immer noch nicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (30. September 2010)

Dirt..ist das nicht die Sportart die von 10-15 Jährigen ausgeübt wird?

Mein Spezi darf dann schon mal härter ran genommen werden....


----------



## Beton-Paul (30. September 2010)

Ich meine bei dir sieht man ja gleich das du auf die 50 zu gehst!
He hast du einen großen Schaukasten für dein bike gebaut damit es ein bischen wild aussieht
So genug der bösen worte wir hab uns doch alle lieb


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. September 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He hast du einen großen Schaukasten für dein bike gebaut damit es ein bischen wild aussieht


 
..ich sach nur Vintschgau

..und viell. in 2 Wochen wieder


----------



## riderhardy (30. September 2010)

moin,

manche fahren dieses und manche jenes


gruss

hardy


----------



## kreisimeck (2. Oktober 2010)

sonntag is wohl n tag wo wir alle wo anders sind ;D ich bin da in beerfelden endlich kann ich mal in nen bikepark ordentlich protektoren hab ich au schon^^ hab was gelernt beim letzen mal und zwar kommt hochmut leider doch vor dem fall  nechste woche schau ich mal dass im am start bin 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Oktober 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> sonntag is wohl n tag wo wir alle wo anders sind ;D ich bin da in beerfelden endlich kann ich mal in nen bikepark ordentlich protektoren hab ich au schon^^ hab was gelernt beim letzen mal und zwar kommt hochmut leider doch vor dem fall  nechste woche schau ich mal dass im am start bin
> Gruß Steffen


 
hi steffen,
pass aber gut auf...
bikepark werde ich mich wohl auch mal wagen...2011?
davor werde ich aber bissle mit dem centurion üben...
sonntag soll das wetter super werden>wünsch allen einen super radtag.
bin am so. mit dem RR unterwegs...
cu
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisimeck (2. Oktober 2010)

keine angst ich hab mein geldbeutel bissl vergewaltigt ;D helm protektorenjacke und ne short, schienbeinschützer gabs zum bike und die passen au gut ;D und klar pass ich auf einmal reicht mir
dann hoff ich mal dass jeder morgen voll auf seine kosten kommt


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Oktober 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> keine angst ich hab mein geldbeutel bissl vergewaltigt ;D helm protektorenjacke und ne short, schienbeinschützer gabs zum bike und die passen au gut ;D und klar pass ich auf einmal reicht mir
> dann hoff ich mal dass jeder morgen voll auf seine kosten kommt


 
warst biken?
alles heile?

wegen Do.:
Bin raus,gehe klettern(halle in korb)

@Paule:Wäre das nix für dich?
http://www.thecyclery.de/rahmen/gt-bikes/gt-dhi-team-rahmen-downhill-2008.htm


grüße
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Oktober 2010)

Ne gefällt mir nicht so gut!
schau mal hier
http://www.thecyclery.de/rahmen/morewood/morewood-kalula-freeride-rahmen-2011.htm

Das wäre mei bike!

Hast du das BMX von GT gesehen 
http://www.thecyclery.de/rahmen/gt-bikes/gt-ultra-box-2-carbon-rahmen-bmx-2008.htm

das is ja mal echt krank!


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Oktober 2010)

jepp,das BMX hab ich gesehen u. auch gleich an dich gedacht


----------



## riderhardy (5. Oktober 2010)

moin,

sven ist voll begeistert, wir werden uns das live anschauen

gruss
hardy


----------



## Njoedor (5. Oktober 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> mein rücken macht sich so langsam, habe am 17.10 noch orthopäde, mal schaun ob das alles gefruchtet hat was ich so machen musste
> 
> ...



Ich hab mein lieger erst verkauft...

Du warst also derjenige welcher am Samstag neben mir stand (Story vom dreifach überschlag und Krankenwagen...)!?


----------



## riderhardy (5. Oktober 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Ich hab mein lieger erst verkauft...
> 
> Du warst also derjenige welcher am Samstag neben mir stand (Story vom dreifach überschlag und Krankenwagen...)!?



moin,

jupp, das war unser steffen, der ist mittlerweile wieder fit, kann bald wieder mitfahrender überschlag im wald war echt krass

gruß
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Oktober 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> sven ist voll begeistert, wir werden uns das live anschauen
> 
> ...


 
das denke ich mir,gefällt mir sogar,obwohl ich da etwas raus bin


----------



## kreisimeck (5. Oktober 2010)

ja klar is bei mir noch alles heil ;D es war einfach nur saugeil aber gestern hats mich erwischt nur bin noch erkältet -.- nechtes bzw. dieses we wenn ich fit bin gehts dann nach albstadt 
@hardy klar bin ich fit mit meiem handgelenk is wieder alles in ordnung
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Oktober 2010)

He Hardy was werdet Ihr euch wann live ansehen???

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (5. Oktober 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Hardy was werdet Ihr euch wann live ansehen???
> 
> Paul



hey,

beim nächsten bmx kontest einige geile rahmen

hardy


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es schon einen Termin


----------



## riderhardy (6. Oktober 2010)

moin

bin z.zt. in essen bei meinen eltern, in köln ist ende oktober ein kontest, warum?, bmx?

gruss
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Oktober 2010)

ich will auch BMX fahren


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. Oktober 2010)

Nimm dein dirt und üb erst mal in Rommelshausen, dann reden wir weiter


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Oktober 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Nimm dein dirt und üb erst mal in Rommelshausen, dann reden wir weiter


 
rommelshausen?was ist das den?
nächste woche gehts in vintschgau,da hab ich mehr zu üben als mir oft lieb ist
..und übrigends bin ich schon BMX (rennen) gefahren,da hast du dein klapprad noch durch ne baugrube getreten


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. Oktober 2010)

das was du mit dem BMX gemacht hast, hab ich wie du schon richtig beschrieben hast mit dem Klapprad gemacht!!!!!
Was glaubst du wie ich mit dem BMX abgegangen bin , das wäre dir auf dem Motorrad die Spucke weggeblieben bei dem Staub den du gefressen hättest!


Oh man ist das geil, mir geht schon langsam besser Tom merkt man`s


----------



## riderhardy (6. Oktober 2010)

moin,


süss die beiden

gruss
hardy


----------



## boernie (6. Oktober 2010)

wie ein altes Ehepaar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nick.Name (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mich mal wieder melden.
Nachdem ich nun wieder arbeiten muss äh darf  kann ich leider nicht mehr so früh fahren....ist heute eigentlich einer unterwegs gewesen oder seid ihr nur noch auf abgesperrtem Gelände unterwegs?

gruss Thomas


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Oktober 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte mich mal wieder melden.
> Nachdem ich nun wieder arbeiten muss äh darf kann ich leider nicht mehr so früh fahren....ist heute eigentlich einer unterwegs gewesen oder seid ihr nur noch auf abgesperrtem Gelände unterwegs?
> 
> gruss Thomas


 
hallo thomas,
ich hab mich ja abgemeldet>war klettern.
beim rest weis ich nicht>schreiben ja fast nix mehr drüber>eher alles "geheimfahrer/innen"

nächste woche kann ich auch nicht.

wenn mal wieder am do. ,dann eben sehr früh>spät. 16Uhr sonst wirds zu dunkel.
ok,können auch mal nachts fahren wenn gewünscht

gruß
tom


----------



## riderhardy (11. Oktober 2010)

Moin,


@tom : war ein super marathon gestern, am ende waren es 70.01 km und 785 hm, hat echt spass gemacht.
die landschaft und die gesammt gegend haben für die anstiege entschädigt, das wetter war ja auch genial.
viel spass im vinschgau, meld dich und komm gesund heim

gruss
hardy


----------



## boernie (11. Oktober 2010)

wir können auch mal Wochenendes fahren bin diesen Do auch nicht am start da Blutspendedienst in Markgröningen ist wer lust hat Blut zu spenden ist herzlichst wilkommen


----------



## kreisimeck (11. Oktober 2010)

da muss ich zustimmen fürs wochenende wär ich au mal ;D oder wenn geht den monat wer will noch in nen park ich muss den montag auf jeden noch nach wildbad und gesellschaft würde nicht schaden
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. Oktober 2010)

He Steffen lass uns mal das Wochenende 23/24 für Wildbad anpeile!
Allerdings muss bei den Temperaturen das Wetter mitmachen!

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Oktober 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> @tom : war ein super marathon gestern, am ende waren es 70.01 km und 785 hm, hat echt spass gemacht.
> ...


 
War echt klasse
Und klasse,dass die große Runde gefahren bist
Gern wieder mal zu ner CTF

@all:die nächsten 2 we bin ich schon verplant.
so.noch 1h dann gehts heim u. ab ins vintschgau
...viell. dort nen enduro-lehrgang mitmachen

@paule:was ist in wildbad??

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. Oktober 2010)

Hör jetzt auf mit dem Frozeln sonst lass ich mich scheiden

Endurolehrgang wie kommst du zu so etwas!
Hast du deine Vollcross zusammengebaut?

Paul schöne Ausfahrt


----------



## kreisimeck (12. Oktober 2010)

ka wär geil wenns wetter mitmacht, ok mir würds reichen solange es nicht regnet


----------



## Beton-Paul (13. Oktober 2010)

Wir bleiben in Kontakt Steffen.


----------



## Nick.Name (16. Oktober 2010)

Ist ja recht ruhig hier ... wollt mal wieder Hallo sagen. Gehe heut abend auf die EOFT im Forum. Bis demnächst


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte gehen hab aber keine Karte mehr bekommen (schade)

Grüße
PAul


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Oktober 2010)

Meld mich wieder zurück aus dem super schönen Vinschgau/Latsch/Bike-Testival!
Wer es kennt,der weis was ging
Wetter war eh geil..
..und Trails vom feinsten
Bis demnächst.
CU
Tom
PS:Kennst sich hier jemand mit HD-Videos aus?Hab da einige Sequenzen vom Vinschgau u. die würde ich gern zusammen bringen u. am besten mit Musik untermalen.
hat da wer Ahnung u. kann mir helfen>es gibt auch ne Entlohnung dafür ;-)


----------



## riderhardy (18. Oktober 2010)

moin, 

@tom: schön das du wieder da bist, und vorallendingen gesund,


@paul: habe die dvd bereits zu hause, echt der knaller



bis später
hardy


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Oktober 2010)

He Tom so wie es aussieht war das Wetter bei dir besser wie hier!

He Hardy wann darf ich Sie mir mal ausleihen?
Wenn das Wetter passt bist du am Sonntag dabei? Werde hoffetlich mein neues Bike einweihen Grinsssssssssssssssssssssssss

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (18. Oktober 2010)

moin,

@paul: dieses jahr kein park mehr, schone meinen rücken ein wenig

cu
hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Oktober 2010)

Und der Film?


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Oktober 2010)

Die Post war da Tralllala und hat mir ein Großes Packet gebracht!


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Oktober 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom so wie es aussieht war das Wetter bei dir besser wie hier!
> Paul


 
...a bissle besser glaub schon













..und den film gibts erst später wenn ich den hinbekomme,bzw. ich Hilfe bekomme>mein Schlepptop ist da bissle übervordert mit dem Programm

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Oktober 2010)

Schau mal meine neue, hoffentlich wird das was mit Sonntag!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Oktober 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Schau mal meine neue, hoffentlich wird das was mit Sonntag!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
hey,das ist ja ein schoko-racer
gehst am sonntag etwa mit in die pfalz


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Oktober 2010)

Hats da einen Bikepark?????
Ne wenn es trocken bleibt nach Wildbad


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Oktober 2010)

Nee,aber bissle Beinpark!
Na für dich wäre das Testival in Latsch was gewesen.
Shuttle u. Seilbahnservice u. die dollsten 200mm Geräte am Start

Das ist echt nicht meine Welt>meine jetzige 120mm sind für mich mehr als ausreichend
Komme damit fast überall gut runter.

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Gerät
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Oktober 2010)

Ist das Felt deins, was man auf dem Bild sieht?


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Oktober 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ist das Felt deins, was man auf dem Bild sieht?


 
...hab ich Latsch für 899 abgezockt
keiner wollt das carbongelumpe u. XX schaltung inkl. XX worldcup gabel haben...u. den Drehmomentsensor in der Nabe gabs gleich mit dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Oktober 2010)

Fully ? stell mal ein bild vom ganzen rein!


----------



## riderhardy (20. Oktober 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...hab ich Latsch für 899 abgezockt
> keiner wollt das carbongelumpe u. XX schaltung inkl. XX worldcup gabel haben...u. den Drehmomentsensor in der Nabe gabs gleich mit dazu



moin,

@tom: ja wahnsinn, für den preis hätte ich das auch mitgenommen
          wird das jetzt dein schönwetterrad


gruss, bin voll neidisch
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Oktober 2010)

..logo nur bei schönem Wetter


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. Oktober 2010)

@ Tomsieht gut aus dein neues Bike!
Und das Bild mit der Landschaft ist auch gut gelungen.

@ Steffen wir wollen schon Samstag nach Wildbad da soll das Wetter besser sein wie Sonntag (Fr. Sa. trocken)
Meld dich wenn du mitgehst.

Grüße

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (21. Oktober 2010)

moin,

@tom: so eine landschaft können wir deinem neuen bike nicht bieten)


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Oktober 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> @ Tomsieht gut aus dein neues Bike!
> Und das Bild mit der Landschaft ist auch gut gelungen.
> 
> @ Steffen wir wollen schon Samstag nach Wildbad da soll das Wetter besser sein wie Sonntag (Fr. Sa. trocken)
> ...


 
Moin Paule,
die neue Didicam macht ganz ordentliche Bilder,muss aber noch bissle spielen damit.
Zum FELT:
Ist nicht meins!Leider...
Aber schau Dir nur mal an was alleine die Hinterradnabe kostet:

http://www.cycleops.com/products/po..._powermeters.tpl&product_id=272&category_id=2

XX-Schaltung u. XX Worldcup Gabel u. der Carbonrahmen mal abgesehen...

Aber für ne Testrunde wars geil
Hab noch ein 29" Felt Hardtail,ein 125mm Giant Fully AM;CC-Hardtail von Stevens u. ein FELT RR mit der neuen Shimano DI Schaltung gefahren...alles geile Teile

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (21. Oktober 2010)

Wolltest du dir nicht eines vom Stalla bauen lassen??????


----------



## kreisimeck (21. Oktober 2010)

hey paule,
deine sms hab ich bekommen samstag klingt gut, wetter.com meint 10% regenrisiko also ich würd sagen ich bin dabei ;D muss aber moregn mal schaun dass ich dann von der inventur weg komm weil die is au am samstag ;D aber des is kein problem  musst halt dann noch sagen wo und wann es losgehn soll
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. Oktober 2010)

Mein Bike ist reday to rumbel!!!

He sonst noch jemand dabei????????

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Oktober 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wolltest du dir nicht eines vom Stalla bauen lassen??????


 
Vom Dietrich,ja.
Wenn ich ne gute gebr. Record Gruppe in 10 fach bekomme,dann RR,sonst gibts ein 29" Hardtail mit netten Sachen dran,die ich schon lange an einem Bike möchte.Muss aber nicht alles neu sein
Der Winter ist lang u. das Rad wird sicher nicht billig werden

Wegen Sa.:
Bin ich raus>ist noch zu viel für mich.Muss da noch üben...

Grüße
Tom


----------



## kreisimeck (21. Oktober 2010)

ach tom komm doch mit des is alles easy going^^ also so kans mir vor ;D als ich des erste mal im park war hab mich da schön langsam rangetastet^^ und dann liefst wunderprächtig, die sache mitm übermut hab ich schon hinter mir ;D
@Paul wie gesagt n treffpunk müsste man noch ausmachen
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Tascha (21. Oktober 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Vom Dietrich,ja.
> Wenn ich ne gute gebr. Record Gruppe in 10 fach bekomme,dann RR,sonst gibts ein 29" Hardtail mit netten Sachen dran,die ich schon lange an einem Bike möchte.Muss aber nicht alles neu sein
> Der Winter ist lang u. das Rad wird sicher nicht billig werden
> 
> ...



Hey Tom,

wenn du mitfährst, dann könnten wir zwei bissle dort üben gehen!!!
Und wir könnten die Jungs fotografieren mit deixner supertoller Cam -was meinst du?

Grüßle an alle


----------



## kreisimeck (21. Oktober 2010)

also ich bin voll dafür  dann sind wir schonmal n paar mehr


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Oktober 2010)

hi tascha,lange nix mehr gelesen/gehört von dir...
das in latsch wäre was für dich gewesen...
aber meine digi cam ist ja nur ein illig model>hätt gern ne spiegelreflex
und wegen bikepark...nee nee,dat is nix für den alten mann.das überlass ich den jungen hüpfern

ach ja...hab ein paar nette filmchen im vinschgau gedreht.soweit das eben mit der cam geht u. bin gerade am zurecht schneiden(mein 1.fim!).musik fehlt noch...sind bis jetzt ca. 9min. nicht lange,aber ganz nett
thema ist:
hart aber herzlich od. härter gehts nimmer?!
kleiner vorgeschmack...guckst du






grüße
tom


----------



## Tascha (21. Oktober 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> hi tascha,lange nix mehr gelesen/gehört von dir...
> das in latsch wäre was für dich gewesen...
> aber meine digi cam ist ja nur ein illig model>hätt gern ne spiegelreflex
> und wegen bikepark...nee nee,dat is nix für den alten mann.das überlass ich den jungen hüpfern
> ...




Die Bilder sind wie immer megageil!!!
Du machst uns MIT ABSICHT immer neidisch mit deinen Touren 

Wie du schon selber weisst, bin ich kein BW-Fan, aberrrr..ich wollte mal wieder was mit euch unternehmen und wenn es nur üben ist neben der Strecke .

An sonsten, kannst du mich im Decathlon beuschen kommen.Wer hat schon so ein Luxus, während der Arbeitszeit Freunde treffen zu durfen.

@ Paul und Stefen: wer fährt alles hin? Ich habe keine Lust dort alleine rumzuhängen

Grüßle


----------



## Beton-Paul (22. Oktober 2010)

He steffen, wieviel Platz hast du im Auto!
Oder soll ich fahren (dann müssen wir den Bus nehmen meine Frau brauch das Auto)!
Ich würde sagen du kommst auf 9 Uhr zu mir!
Adresse kommt per SMS (warst du schon mal bei mir?)


Sonny geht nicht mit, der will lieber Rasen Mähen(Grins)

Bis dann 
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (22. Oktober 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Sonny geht nicht mit, der will lieber Rasen Mähen(Grins)
> 
> Bis dann
> Paul


 
..wer weis was der für eine Wiesle mäht

@Tascha:Ja,muss dich neidisch machen,weil Du nie mit willst 

@all:Schönes Wetter heute...bissle frisch am Morgen(musste die Sitzbank meiner Vespa freikratzen...)

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (22. Oktober 2010)

He Tascha so wie es aussieht Steffen und ich, und zum Zuschauen ist mitlerweile zu kalt! Musst mal im Sommer mitgehen, aber Ihr wolltet ja nie mit!

Grüße


----------



## riderhardy (22. Oktober 2010)

moin,

hoffentlich habt ihr glück in wildbad, und alle strecken sind befahrbar, letztes jahr um diese zeit ging da nichts mehr

@tom : schöne tour ,gerne wieder


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. Oktober 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> @tom : schöne tour ,gerne wieder


 
...nach dem Kaffee wars mal richtig kalt...brrrrrrrrrrr
Aber geren wieder,muss mal sehen was ich alles anziehen muss bei dem Wetter.Bin da noch etwas vom Sommer verwöhnt


----------



## riderhardy (22. Oktober 2010)

moin,

@tom: hast recht, nach dem kaffee wars echt kalt, trotzdem wars gut

biste sonntag dabei


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Oktober 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> @tom: hast recht, nach dem kaffee wars echt kalt, trotzdem wars gut
> 
> biste sonntag dabei


 
Denke schon,dass ich Sonntag am Start bin>es gibt ja warme Duschen
..nur wer putzt mein radel danach?
Tascha?hast lust?bist ja jetzt quasi profi darin

So,film ist fertig>16min. sind geworden u. finde fürs 1x nicht schlecht.
aber hab mir für den 2. ne steigerung vorgenommen

mein neues Bike für 2011...sch..Trebelei!


----------



## Tascha (23. Oktober 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Denke schon,dass ich Sonntag am Start bin>es gibt ja warme Duschen
> ..nur wer putzt mein radel danach?
> Tascha?hast lust?bist ja jetzt quasi profi darin
> 
> ...




  was zahlst du?
Wenn du wissen wurdest wie faul ich bin mein MTB sauber zu machen...Aber ich fahre halt jeden Tag und daran merkt man, wer der Schönwetterfahrer ist und wer nicht


----------



## Tascha (23. Oktober 2010)

@Tom: schickst du uns den Film weiter?


----------



## Beton-Paul (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo!
Wir sind wieder zurück war super, das Wetter war klasse,(Ich hab auch gar nicht frieren müssen)
Ich denke das war es dann auch erst mal mit Bikepark!

Aber es geht ja immer weiter

Ach und mein neues Bike ist einfach genial

Grüße

Paul (Morgen regnets):kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (25. Oktober 2010)

HEY Leute...
lang nichts mehr geschrieben......
@ Tascha...cool mit deinem neuem JOb...
@Hardy...schön das es dir wieder besser geht
@Steffen...schön das du dir in Wildbad nichts gebrochen hast...
@PAul....was soll ich zu dir schon sagen ;-) 
@Tom...immer wieder schön deine Bilder anzuschauen..

Ja ansonsten liege ich schon seit über einer Woche flach...mit Grippe...bin total genervt!
Hoffe wir fahren bald mal wieder noch zusammen am We solange uns die Finger nicht einfrieren...wir müssen die Bikes noch Winter fertig machen...

Liebe Grüsse an alle!

Juli


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Juli gute Besserung
Ja ich denke wir müssen das jetzt aufs Wochenende verschieben oder uns alle Fette-Strahler fürs bike kaufen 
Wenn das Zeug nicht so teuer wäre

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen,
gestern in der Pfalz war echt spaßig
Der Nachmittag war aber schön u. sonnig
Wir haben alle gut ausgesehen>heute ist bike putzen an

@Juli:Schön von Dir zu lesen>gute Besserung.

@allie Uhr wird ja am We umgestellt,denke somit hat sich der Do. Feierabendtreff erledigt,oder wollt ihr mal eine Nachtfahrt machen?
Event. dann an einem We?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (29. Oktober 2010)

moin,

sind gleich auf dem weg nach südtirol, diesmal machen wir mit den bikes brixen und umgebung unsicher

wünsche allen eine schönes langes wochenende und ne ruhige woche


----------



## Nick.Name (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habt Ihr das Schon gesehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491304

ist doch was für die Dirter

ansonsten ist die Tropfnase und der Husten vorbei  und ich kann bald mal wieder radeln. Wünsche Euch allen ein schönes langes WE.

Bis bald


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Oktober 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habt Ihr das Schon gesehen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=491304
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
jepp "echte" Dirter gehen da logo zur Einweihung hin.War heute vor Ort u. ist ne schöne Strecke
Mit dem Rad sind es knapp 20km>immer die Solitudeallee entlang>bis zum Jugendhaus auf der rechten Seite>haben alte Räder an ne Wand geschweisst

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias247 (29. Oktober 2010)

Was hat ein Pumptrack mit Dirt zu tun


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Oktober 2010)

Matthias247 schrieb:


> Was hat ein Pumptrack mit Dirt zu tun


 
Na weil die dort auch geübt haben....


----------



## Beton-Paul (31. Oktober 2010)

He Tom du bist ja echt der Bilcker oder!
Matthias der Tom kann nix für der kann nur Radfahren das ist für den alles das gleiche
Lieber Tom wenn du dirten willst kannst du auch nach Weilimdorf gehen, nur musst du die Strecke hinter der Forcross Stecke nehmen, das sind dann so kleine oder größere Hügelchen wo man mit dem Rad drüberrollt (Grins) Oder Rommelshausen wo du immer frägst was man da macht und wo das ist!
Wir gehn jetzt erst mal ne runde Radfahren auf dem Mountainbike auf Asphallt damit wir nicht so durchgeschüttelt werden und das Rad nicht so schmutzig wird


----------



## Beton-Paul (31. Oktober 2010)

He Tom du bist ja echt der Blicker oder!
Matthias der Tom kann nix für der kennt nur Radfahren das ist für den alles das gleiche

Lieber Tom wenn du dirten willst kannst du auch nach Weilimdorf gehen, nur musst du die Strecke hinter dem Pumptrack  nehmen, das sind dann so kleine oder größere Hügelchen wo man mit dem Rad drüberrollt (Grins)
Oder Rommelshausen wo du immer frägst was man da macht und wo das ist!
Wir gehn jetzt erst mal ne runde Radfahren auf dem Mountainbike auf Asphallt damit wir nicht so durchgeschüttelt werden und das Rad nicht so schmutzig wird
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. Oktober 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom du bist ja echt der Bilcker oder!
> Matthias der Tom kann nix für der kann nur Radfahren das ist für den alles das gleiche
> Lieber Tom wenn du dirten willst kannst du auch nach Weilimdorf gehen, nur musst du die Strecke hinter der Forcross Stecke nehmen, das sind dann so kleine oder größere Hügelchen wo man mit dem Rad drüberrollt (Grins) Oder Rommelshausen wo du immer frägst was man da macht und wo das ist!
> Wir gehn jetzt erst mal ne runde Radfahren auf dem Mountainbike auf Asphallt damit wir nicht so durchgeschüttelt werden und das Rad nicht so schmutzig wird


 
Na logo,Du sagst ja immer ich hab ein Dirt Bike,also bin ich
Stimmt,Rommelshausen das Dirt Meka
Hilfe,ich bin einfach zu alt für diese Unterarten von MTB`s.
Ich bleib beim Radeln u. gut isse.
Fahre auch später ne Runde MTB>jetzt erst mal nen Kaffee

Man sieht sich.
Gruß
Quasi-Dirter-Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. November 2010)

So das war ein erfolgreiches Wochenende!
Freitag Biken,Samstag Biken Sonntag Biken und gerade komm ich mit meinen Junior aus Rommelshausen (Leider hat es mich reingespitzt, aber dank der Protektoren gibt es nur nen blauen Fleck) 
So und nun ist chillen angesagt.

Greze
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. November 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So das war ein erfolgreiches Wochenende!
> Freitag Biken,Samstag Biken Sonntag Biken und gerade komm ich mit meinen Junior aus Rommelshausen (Leider hat es mich reingespitzt, aber dank der Protektoren gibt es nur nen blauen Fleck)
> So und nun ist chillen angesagt.
> 
> ...


 
Ja,biken war am we echt klasse>super wetter
gestern mit dem MTb bei ner RR ausfahrt dabei gewesen>ging auch..
RR hat leider bissle schaltungsprobs.
heute war laufen angesagt
später viell. noch auf ne runde mtb>fährt wer mit?einfach melden>hier od. tel.
cu
tom


----------



## knight_saber (2. November 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ja ich habe leider lange nichts mehr geschrieben und nur mit gelesen.

Leider hat es diese Jahr nicht geklappt bei euch mitzufahren aber nehme es mir für 2011 vor.

Was ich Fragen wollte ist, macht jemand von euch bei dem Winterpokal mit ? 

Bin aus Zufall darüber gestolpert und hört sich ja ganz witzig an. Würde da mal mitmachen nur fehlt mir noch ein Team da dachte ich an euch.


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. November 2010)

knight_saber schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> ja ich habe leider lange nichts mehr geschrieben und nur mit gelesen.
> 
> ...


 
Na viell. klappts ja 2011?
Unter der Woche wirds jetzt für die meisten zu früh dunkel.
Fahre aber trotzdem öfters unter der Woche.
Winterpokal:
Liest sich ganz witzig,aber hab ich 2009/10 nicht mitgemacht u. werde es auch 2010/11 nicht machen>man muss ja den anderen auch ne chance lassen

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (4. November 2010)

Hey Leute,
also ich habe ja dieses Jahr meinen Alpencross gemacht und es hat mir so gefallen das ich nächstes JAhr so im Juni gerne eine Dolomitenüberquerung machen würde. 
Alle Eckdaten findet ihr hier 
http://www.joko-biketours.de/transalp/transalp_mountainbike_dolomiten.html
Also wenn ihr Lust habt meldet euch bei mir.
Wenn wir genug sind können wir uns auch einen Privat Guide nehmen.

Ach ja is ne gute Motivation im Winter fleissig zu sein ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (4. November 2010)

Moin Jungs und Mädels!

wir sieht es denn bei euch am Sonntag aus, sollen wir nicht zusammen mal wieder ne schöne Tour machen!

Zeitraum sagen 11 Uhr bis 15-16 Uhr ?

Gebt mal bescheid ob Ihr Lust und Zeit habt.

Grüße
Paul

P.S. He Juli sieht gut aus was du da vor hast!


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. November 2010)

@Hi Juli:
Klasse Sache so ne Alpenüberquerung>meinst das können wir nicht selbst organisieren?
Sollte doch zu schaffen sein sich über den Winter ne Route zusammen zu stellen>Übernachtungen (Berghütten?JuHe?B&B?Frühstückspension?>ich bin z.B. im DAV)selbst vorbuchen?
Tourführer macht der Eine oder Andere sicher auch gerne..
Schrauber haben wir in der Gruppe auch sehr begabte.
Ok die Veranstallterversion ist eben die 4* Version<nur noch bezahlen u. radel Version>hat auch was. 
@Paule:
Gute Idee,aber...
Fr. super Wetter
ab Sa. wird naß...
http://ch.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006439
Bin deshalb für So. raus..sorry.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## boernie (4. November 2010)

wenn das wetter trotz aller Vorhersagen stabil Trocken bleibt und ich am Samstag mein neues Tretlager einbauen kann gerne


----------



## Juli1985 (6. November 2010)

@ Tom...ja klar, das ist ne coole Idee, aber dann müssten wir genug Leute sein! Es müssten alle fest zusagen und alle gemeinsam organisieren! Und der GEpäcktransport fällt weg und Thomas möchte Sicherheit in den Bergen, wegen mir kein Thema ich fände es so cooler aber wie gesagt es müssen genügend Leute sein!


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. November 2010)

Na das morgen wird wohl nix egal !
Meld mich nächstes Jahr wieder.

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. November 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> @ Tom...ja klar, das ist ne coole Idee, aber dann müssten wir genug Leute sein! Es müssten alle fest zusagen und alle gemeinsam organisieren! Und der GEpäcktransport fällt weg und Thomas möchte Sicherheit in den Bergen, wegen mir kein Thema ich fände es so cooler aber wie gesagt es müssen genügend Leute sein!


 

Hi Juli,
ich hätte vor einem Alpencross noch ne "Leichtvariante" nen schwäb. Albcross od. Quer-durch-den-schwarzen-Wald vor.
So als Training für den Alpencross.
Fr.los u. Sonntags zurück.
Anfahrt od. Rückfahrt per Bahn(BW-We-Ticket?/Gruppenticket?).
Gepäck trägt jeder selber(..wird dann schon nicht so viel sein).
Übernachtet wird auf einem Camping od. HuHe od. DAV-Hütte.
Wer nicht durchhält,kann dann bequem wieder mit dem Zug zurück.
Alles ganz locker.

@Paule:...das wird schon mit dem Wetter
Ich bin aber nicht dabei>es geht Indoor

@Stoffel:
Super Tour am Fr. gerne bald wieder>Wetter passt bei uns wohl immer

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (8. November 2010)

Hey,
also wie gesgat...ich möchte wissen wer Lust hat im Juli 2011 die Dolomieten zu überqueren und wenn wir genügend sind können wir entscheiden wie. Wenn sich niemand meldet melden Thomas und ich im Febraur für die geführte Tour an.
Wünsche euch allen eine gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. November 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey,
> also wie gesgat...ich möchte wissen wer Lust hat im Juli 2011 die Dolomieten zu überqueren und wenn wir genügend sind können wir entscheiden wie. Wenn sich niemand meldet melden Thomas und ich im Febraur für die geführte Tour an.
> Wünsche euch allen eine gute Nacht!


 
Also ich sag jetzt mal ab.
Soll aber nicht heisen,dass ich grundsätzlich keine Lust für einen AlpenX habe.
Bin dann eher für eine Eigenorga des ganzen u. wie schon geschrieben kanns auch "nur" einen SchwarzwaldX od. AlbX sein.
Zudem bin ich (hoffentlich) eh selbst beim radeln in der Gegend,aber mit dem RR.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## boernie (16. November 2010)

schade das hier ne funkstille herscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (16. November 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> schade das hier ne funkstille herscht


 
Liegt wohl an uns

Nächste Woche am Do.>hat wer Lust auf den W.-Markt in LB>Nachtfahrt u.anschließend Glühwein


----------



## riderhardy (17. November 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Liegt wohl an uns
> 
> Nächste Woche am Do.>hat wer Lust auf den W.-Markt in LB>Nachtfahrt u.anschließend Glühwein



moin,

tom das machen wir

gruß
hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. November 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> tom das machen wir
> 
> ...


 
passt
sind wir also schon zu 2
Gruß
Tom


----------



## boernie (17. November 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## riderhardy (18. November 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> passt
> sind wir also schon zu 2
> Gruß
> Tom



moin,


termin machen wir dann kurzfristig


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. November 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> 
> termin machen wir dann kurzfristig


 
Ja,aber den Do. schon mal festhalten...denke so an 17 Uhr bei Dir u. dann Richtung Markgröningen u. den Boerni treffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nick.Name (18. November 2010)

Hallöle,
bin unter den Mitlesern, da ich gerade eh nicht so dazukomm was zu schreiben oder zu fahren. War letztes WE am Bodensee und bin da mal gefahren. Wenns nächsten Do nicht so früh ist bin ich ev. auch mal wieder dabei. Kurze SMS oder posten wann ihr euch trefft.
Kann es gerade arbeitstechnisch nicht so einschätzen wann ich rauskomm.
bis denne


----------



## boernie (18. November 2010)

muß ich dann nicht nach lubu kommen?


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. November 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> muß ich dann nicht nach lubu kommen?


 
Dachten wir kommen Dir mal entgegen,od. willst besser mit dem Auto kommen u. dann ab LB-Schloß/Bärenwiese mitfahren?


----------



## boernie (19. November 2010)

auto was isch des habe ich nicht


----------



## Juli1985 (22. November 2010)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> bin unter den Mitlesern, da ich gerade eh nicht so dazukomm was zu schreiben oder zu fahren. War letztes WE am Bodensee und bin da mal gefahren. Wenns nächsten Do nicht so früh ist bin ich ev. auch mal wieder dabei. Kurze SMS oder posten wann ihr euch trefft.
> Kann es gerade arbeitstechnisch nicht so einschätzen wann ich rauskomm.
> bis denne



Mensch...da war ich auch am Bodensee fahren, so ein Zufall aber auch!


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. November 2010)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Mensch...da war ich auch am Bodensee fahren, so ein Zufall aber auch!


 
..und Ihr habt euch nicht getroffen


----------



## boernie (24. November 2010)

und mit wem kann man  morgen rechnen?
und wann und wo treffen in Markgröningen?


----------



## boernie (24. November 2010)

bitte kurze info über Handy 015779301296


----------



## boernie (25. November 2010)

Muss euch heute morgen absagen habe mir ne Entzündung im liegt. Unterarm zugezogen sorry euch viel Spaß


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. November 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> Muss euch heute morgen absagen habe mir ne Entzündung im liegt. Unterarm zugezogen sorry euch viel Spaß


 
Na dann gute Besserung.
Ich fahre heute auch nicht bei dem Wetter>mir reicht es wenn ich jeden Tag zur Arbeit fahre.
W.-Markt läuft ja auch nicht weg.
Bin wohl nächste Woche Mo. nach der Arbeit auf dem W.-Markt mit Arbeitskollegen,viell. sieht man sich dann?
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (25. November 2010)

Ja schade aber wir könnten ja was ohne Rad mal ausmachen zwecks w-markt.


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. November 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> Ja schade aber wir könnten ja was ohne Rad mal ausmachen zwecks w-markt.


 
Wie schon geschrieben>bin am Mo. auf dem W.-Markt in LB


----------



## killa_marko (26. November 2010)

ACHTUNG ACHTUNG ACHTUNG 
hallo liebe lubuler  und umgebung...

wer am sonntag nix zu tun hat  oder lust hat an einem rennen just for fun mitzumachn oder einfach nur so vorbei kommen will  schaut sich bitte das an 

TOTALE GAUDI JEDEN ADVENT  ----> 

"Ab 28. November gehts wieder los....
die jährliche Adventsrennserie!!!!

Mit fahren kann jeder will. Rennen sind am 1., 2., 3., 4. Advent und am 26.12 ist Finale.
Gefahren wird von Baiselsberg runter auf nem kleinen Trail.
Das ganze is nur aus Spass an der Sache also nicht offizielles.
Gefahren werden drei Runden mit jeweils Glühweinpausen dazwischen;
weitere Infos zum Rennablauf gibts dann vor Ort. Bilder und Videos von den Jahren zuvro sowie weitere Infos gibts auf
www.doppelkrapf.de

Es ist jeder herzlich eingeladen mitzufahren.
Denn je mehr fahrer desto mehr Gaudi!!!

für mehr infos 
-->http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/...27028370685476

karte 
---> http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-...1_693368_n.jpg



RIDE ON


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. November 2010)

Danke für die Einladung,aber bin nicht so der Bergabfahrer...
Fahre gerne auch rauf,aber da gibts auch Leute hier,die gern sowas machen.
Denke aber die haben Winterpause...oder lesen nur noch hier mit.
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Tascha (27. November 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung,aber bin nicht so der Bergabfahrer...
> Fahre gerne auch rauf,aber da gibts auch Leute hier,die gern sowas machen.
> Denke aber die haben Winterpause...oder lesen nur noch hier mit.
> Gruß
> Tom




Wenn meinst du Tom? "lesen nur noch hier mit"???
Ich bin Radl-technisch aktiver als je zuvor  und das bei DEM Wetter. Du weißt schon...es gibt nur schlechte Bekleidung
An sonsten...das mit mein WM und GW hört sich nicht schlecht an...ich habe im Dez. eine Woche Urlaub und werde mich nochmals diesbez. bei dir-den "LB-Reiseführer" melden.
Bis dahin...du weißt wo ihr mich besuchen könnt

Tschüssikowski


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. November 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Wenn meinst du Tom? "lesen nur noch hier mit"???
> Ich bin Radl-technisch aktiver als je zuvor  und das bei DEM Wetter. Du weißt schon...es gibt nur schlechte Bekleidung
> An sonsten...das mit mein WM und GW hört sich nicht schlecht an...ich habe im Dez. eine Woche Urlaub und werde mich nochmals diesbez. bei dir-den "LB-Reiseführer" melden.
> Bis dahin...du weißt wo ihr mich besuchen könnt
> ...


 
Ha...hab ichs doch gewusst
1woche urlaub?hast du dir das schon verdient?
hab nächste woche 2 tage frei
WM machen wir
möchte auch nach ES auf den WM gehen...
cu
tom


----------



## boernie (29. November 2010)

komm dann auch mit


----------



## Tascha (29. November 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Ha...hab ichs doch gewusst
> 1woche urlaub?hast du dir das schon verdient?
> hab nächste woche 2 tage frei
> WM machen wir
> ...




Hey Tom,

ich habe morgen frei und am Donnerstag bin ich um 18h fertig.
Wann hättest du Zeit für WM in ES?


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. November 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Hey Tom,
> 
> ich habe morgen frei und am Donnerstag bin ich um 18h fertig.
> Wann hättest du Zeit für WM in ES?


 
Na dann nehmen wir doch den Do.
Soll ich dich von der Arbeit abholen?
 Grüßle
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tascha (29. November 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Na dann nehmen wir doch den Do.
> Soll ich dich von der Arbeit abholen?
> Grüßle
> Tom




Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht-dann gerne
Was ist mit den anderen "Schönwetterfahrern"?
Paul,Sonny...?


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. November 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Wenn es dir nichts ausmacht-dann gerne
> Was ist mit den anderen "Schönwetterfahrern"?
> Paul,Sonny...?


 
....lesen hier nur noch mit
ok.bin am do. um 18uhr bei dir in der arbeit.
cu
tom


----------



## Tascha (29. November 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ....lesen hier nur noch mit
> ok.bin am do. um 18uhr bei dir in der arbeit.
> cu
> tom




die machen halt ein Winterschlaf
Also bis do.


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. November 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> die machen halt ein Winterschlaf
> Also bis do.



...hab noch platz für 3 Mitfahrer/innen...
cu
tom


----------



## boernie (30. November 2010)

was isch am Do?


----------



## Tascha (2. Dezember 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> was isch am Do?



Hey Boernie,

wir wollen den Esslinger Weihnachtsmarkt unsicher machen.
Der Tom fährt am LB und sollte um 18h bei mir im Decthlon landen.
Fahr doch mit ihm mit!
Was ist mit dem Hardy, Paul, Sonny,...???
Aufwachennnnnnnn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Dezember 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem Hardy, Paul, Sonny,...???
> Aufwachennnnnnnn


 
Hardy hat leier keine Zeit,hat er mir gestern gesagt u. vom Rest hab ich schon seit Wochen nichts mehr gehört/gelesen.....

Wir sind bis jetzt zu 3.
Abfahrt 17 uhr in LB

CU
Tom


----------



## boernie (2. Dezember 2010)

sorry wäre gern mitgekommen aber ich habe leider heute abend ne sitzung im DRK


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Dezember 2010)

Scheeee wars!
Tascha hat uns beim Eierwurf geschlagen
ES hat den besten W.-Markt in der Region.

Nächsten Mi. wieder LB-W.Markt?

CU
Tom


----------



## boernie (3. Dezember 2010)

mal schauen  wie ich aus dem Geschäft kommen werde


----------



## riderhardy (4. Dezember 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Scheeee wars!
> Tascha hat uns beim Eierwurf geschlagen
> ES hat den besten W.-Markt in der Region.
> 
> ...



Moin

tom geht klar, gegen 18.00 am karusell


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Dezember 2010)

He Börnie ganz schön Clever deine Handynummer ins Forum zu stellen!
Alter so was macht man doch nicht!
Ja ich leb auch noch aber bei dem Wetter geht bei mir radtechnisch nix!
Hab mich in meinen Keller zurück gezogen und klopf da ein bischen rum.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Dezember 2010)

Wenn bei dem Wetter das biken nicht so dolle ist>das hier geht gut







Ist heut Jemand von Euch dabei auf dem W.-Markt LB?
CU
Tom


----------



## Tascha (6. Dezember 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wenn bei dem Wetter das biken nicht so dolle ist>das hier geht gut
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Tom->du allarounder
Sorry, ich war heute Abend wieder mal auf dem ES-WM


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Dezember 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Tom->du allarounder
> Sorry, ich war heute Abend wieder mal auf dem ES-WM


 
..und du sagst nicht bescheid?
Du weist schon das ich noch bis morgen urlaub habe,oder?


----------



## Tascha (6. Dezember 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ..und du sagst nicht bescheid?
> Du weist schon das ich noch bis morgen urlaub habe,oder?



Wir können morgen den Stgt.-WM checken als WM-Tester.
Melde dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Dezember 2010)

Tascha schrieb:


> Wir können morgen den Stgt.-WM checken als WM-Tester.
> Melde dich


 
Di. ist immer Klettertag


----------



## boernie (15. Dezember 2010)

hhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooo


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. Dezember 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooo


 
Bissle wenig los hier,was?
Ich bike bei dem Wetter nicht mehr draussen....
W.-Markt Treff hat bis jetzt nur mit der Tascha u. dem hardy geklappt>Rest?


----------



## kreisimeck (15. Dezember 2010)

sers mal  
weihnachtsmarkt is grenzwertig bei mir des hängt mich jetzt schon zu hals raus des weihnachtsgedöns da  aber wer von euch lust hat am we gedenke ich noch mit n paar andern stuggi unsicher zu machen sind aber fast nur DH´ler oder FR-Fahrer

Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. Dezember 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> sers mal
> weihnachtsmarkt is grenzwertig bei mir des hängt mich jetzt schon zu hals raus des weihnachtsgedöns da  aber wer von euch lust hat am we gedenke ich noch mit n paar andern stuggi unsicher zu machen sind aber fast nur DH´ler oder FR-Fahrer
> 
> Gruß Steffen


 
Danke für die Einladung.Bin am We aber in Öschi.
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. Dezember 2010)

Ich musste am Sonntag 2.5H auf dem blöden Weihnachtsmarkt rumstehen, weil meine Tochter einen Auftritt hatte.

Na ich würd schon gerne biken, aber ich hab keine Lust bei dem salzgehalt auf der Straße meinem Rad zu zuschauen wie es sich langsam aber sicher auflöst!

He hab jetzt auch endlich ne höhenvestellbare Sattelstütze .

Ach ansonsten hock ich in meinem Keller und buddel vor mich zum

Tommy wann kommst du mal wieder ins Studio!?

grüße an alle


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. Dezember 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ich musste am Sonntag 2.5H auf dem blöden Weihnachtsmarkt rumstehen, weil meine Tochter einen Auftritt hatte.
> 
> Na ich würd schon gerne biken, aber ich hab keine Lust bei dem salzgehalt auf der Straße meinem Rad zu zuschauen wie es sich langsam aber sicher auflöst!
> 
> ...


 
Also bei Salz fahre ich auch nicht u. in den Wald mit dem Auto u. nach dem biken das verdreckte Rad ins Auto,geht auch nicht!

Studioenke ich komme im Januar für 3 Monate!

...gestern den Sony im gaston gesehen.

cu
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. Dezember 2010)

Sags Ihm das nächste mal nen Gruß


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. Dezember 2010)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Sags Ihm das nächste mal nen Gruß


 
kann ich machen>schwirrt auch ab u. zu im Towers(Irish-pub) herum.
können ja mal was zusammen trinken gehen?

noch mal zum Studio:
Wie ist den gerade die Frauen/Männer quote?
Lohnt es sich?

Sattelstütze von KS?von Highbike?
...bin ich auch am überlegen>wäre allerdings fast 50% des Bikepreises

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (16. Dezember 2010)

KS Stütze ohne Fernbedienung, ich kann das Kabelgedönst nicht brauchen!
Das blöde an der Stütze ist nur, wenn Sie nicht ganz ausgefahren ist, dann lässt Sie sich ausziehen (ist mir aber egal)

Studio ist cool, 2 zu 8 ansonsten 1 zu 6 kann nicht mekkern
Ja ins Tauer möcht ich auch demnächt mal wieder gehen!


----------



## Beton-Paul (3. Januar 2011)

Hallo Buba und Mädle, wünsch euch auch allen ein gutes neues Jahr und hoffentlich mal wieder ein paar schöne Touer mit euch!

He Tom ich hab ne Crank´Brother stütze kein Kindshock nur zur info.

Bis demnächst

Paul


----------



## boernie (5. Januar 2011)

ja ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr an alle


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
wünsch Euch allen einen guten Start im neuen (MTB) Jahr!
Für mich ging es schon meg geil los.
Grillen an Sylvester auf Sardinien hatte schon was....
Temp. von 20-25°C am Fels zum Klettern waren schon Rekordverdächtig.
Und auch meine Negativ-Rekordfahrt mit 6h für 30km u. ich sowas von alle sei auch zu erwähnen.
...und was erwartet mich in LB?
Schmuddelwetter
na ja,wenigstens ist das weise Zeugs wech...
So hier mal kurz ein Bildle vom "Tag am Meer"
Grüße u. bis bald.
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (10. Januar 2011)

He du Weltenbummler,
da ist man ja schon neidisch was du alles machst, Klettern und biken zum Jahreswechsel bei 20 Grad Respekt! Sehen wir uns die Woche ?

grüße
PAul


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Januar 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He du Weltenbummler,
> da ist man ja schon neidisch was du alles machst, Klettern und biken zum Jahreswechsel bei 20 Grad Respekt! Sehen wir uns die Woche ?
> 
> grüße
> PAul


 
Hi Paule,
Mi. geht klar
Ja,vermisse etwas das gute Wetter>heute Morgen Autoscheiben kratzen
CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (10. Januar 2011)

Wärest du wie ich mit dem Rad gefahren wäre das kein Problem gewesen!
ich würde am Mi. vorher ins Sportstudio gehen! 
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Januar 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wärest du wie ich mit dem Rad gefahren wäre das kein Problem gewesen!
> ich würde am Mi. vorher ins Sportstudio gehen!
> Paul


 
Morgends Bewegung?
Nee,nicht bei der Kälte u. Salz liegt bestimmt immer noch...
Ab Mi. muss ich priv. was erledigen..nicht Training
Aber morgen mal wieder klettern gehen
CU
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Januar 2011)

Für Tascha u. wen es sonst noch interessiert>hier gibts Sardinien Bildars:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/36579


----------



## boernie (11. Januar 2011)

wo geht ihr den klettern?


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Januar 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> wo geht ihr den klettern?


 
moin boerni,
immer Di. in Korb bein WN ab 18Uhr bis 21.30,dann Sauna ;fertig dann um ca.22.30Uhr


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. Januar 2011)

He Tom,
dann kommst du heute abend auch nicht oder?


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Januar 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom,
> dann kommst du heute abend auch nicht oder?


 
Wieso?Kommt Ihr auch nicht?
Hab jetzt nur ne Absage vom Hardy!
Wie schauts bei euch aus?
Bei mir kanns 20Uhr werden,aber ich versuche um 19.30 aufzuschlagen
CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. Januar 2011)

ich komm auch kannst mich ja dann evtl. mit nach Hause nehmen oder?


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Januar 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> ich komm auch kannst mich ja dann evtl. mit nach Hause nehmen oder?


 
ok,jetzt offiziell>alles abgesagt für heute>nächste Woche wieder


----------



## boernie (13. Januar 2011)

wer hat lust am sonntag ne tour zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Januar 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> wer hat lust am sonntag ne tour zu fahren?


 
Bin am So. schon Straßenmäßig unterwegs...sorry.


----------



## riderhardy (14. Januar 2011)

Moin,


Sonntag klappt nicht, habe Bereitschaft,

na ja,vielleicht geht das Wasser auch noch zurück:l


----------



## Gehhilfe (15. Januar 2011)

hallo liebe LBler,

wie sehen eure Touren denn so aus? 
Länge? 
Viel Asphalt? 
Eher bergauf oder bergab?
Bin am überlegen ob ich mal ne Runde mifahren soll. Allerdings is es gerade mit Kondition bei mir ganz schlecht. Muss erst mal wieder Ausdauer trainieren...

Gruß


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo Gehhilfe,

das Problem haben wir alle in dieser Jahreszeit!
Deshalb geh ich gerade auch lieber allein um ein bischen auf zu bauen!

Ansonst richtet sich das Tempo und die länge an Wetter und Zeit (Werktags ca. 2 H) So war es im Sommer und Herbst, und am Wochenende  eben auch mal länger.

Grüße
Paul​


----------



## kreisimeck (21. Januar 2011)

halloooooo
ich meld mic hau mal wieder  ich freu mich schon aufn sommer aber ich hab noch n anliegen und zwar wer von euch kann mein schaltwerk richten und ne gabel einbaun 
@paul für dich wär danch dann meine alte domain drin wenn se willst

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Beton-Paul (22. Januar 2011)

Ruf mich an, Gabel kann ich dir umbauen, Schaltwerk schau ich mir dann an!

Meine Handynummer hast du ja.

Bis dann


----------



## kreisimeck (22. Januar 2011)

ich hab n neues handy musst mir deine nummer bitte als pn schicken


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Januar 2011)

Gehhilfe schrieb:


> hallo liebe LBler,
> 
> wie sehen eure Touren denn so aus?
> Länge?
> ...


 
Hi,
momentan sind meine Bike-touren "eingefrohren"!
Aber der Frühling kommt...
Bis dahin bin ich viell. auch wieder fit.
CU
Tom


----------



## boernie (29. Januar 2011)

gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (31. Januar 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> gute besserung


 
bin/war nicht krank-nur nicht fit mit der kondi
gerade nur MTB auf der straße>da hats aber auch genügend "gelände"


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (1. Februar 2011)

Hi Mädels!

suche einen Käufer für mein sexy Dirtbike, Eigenaufbau aus dem letzten Jahr - wißt ihr jemanden, der eins sucht?

Grüße,
FOTH


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. Februar 2011)

He was geht, hast dir wieder was neues gebaut? Oder aufgehört?


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (2. Februar 2011)

Ne, wir haben das letzten Winter aufgebaut, eigentlich aus reinem Spaß an der Freude und um mal selbst Laufräder gebaut und zentriert zu haben und natürlich um anschließend ein bißchen durch die Stadt zu fetzen damit. 
Ich hab aber festgestellt, dass mir mein altes Hardtail und mein Enduro einfach reichen und ich zeitlich gar nicht dazu komm, das Dirt zu fahren.


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Februar 2011)

Hab auch zu viele Räder...also kein Bedarf.
Sieht aber schick aus
Bin nur kein Dirter...zum spielen hab ich ja das Hardtail vom Hardy das ja ein Ex-Pseudo-Dirter war.


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. Februar 2011)

He Tom das wär doch ein tolles Tourenbike für dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoolOnTheHill (2. Februar 2011)

*lach


----------



## riderhardy (3. Februar 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom das wär doch ein tolles Tourenbike für dich



@: Paul: cooler Spruch...


----------



## boernie (5. Februar 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> @: Paul: cooler Spruch...



Wer hat Bock morgen ne runde zu Biken? 
Ich weis ist ein wenig kurzfristig gefragt


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Februar 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> Wer hat Bock morgen ne runde zu Biken?
> Ich weis ist ein wenig kurzfristig gefragt


 
Sorry,hab nicht mehr hier reingesehen.
Waren heute RR mäßig unterwegs.
Morgen wirds noch mal schön.
Möchte Richtung Marbach-Oberstenfeld (Kollege abholen) u. dann weiter.Noch bissle Straßenlastig,da es im Wald sicher schlammig sein wird.
Abfahrt LB-Ossweil 1530
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Februar 2011)

He Tom schau mal das ist doch was für dich oder?

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/348887 

Paul


----------



## kreisimeck (20. Februar 2011)

sers leute,
leider muss ich, da ic hbald umzieh ein bike von mir verkaufen und da ist die wahl auf mein am bike gefallen, also wenn jemand von euch interesse hat oder jemand kennt der interesse haben könnte bitte melden

Gruß Steffen


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Februar 2011)

He Steffen was geht?
Sag mal gehst du mit nach Livignio mit Marco und Co.?
So wie es aussieht werd ich mitgehen!

Meld dich mal

Grüße
PAul


----------



## kreisimeck (20. Februar 2011)

Sers,
livignio weißich noch nich wenn ich pech hab hab ich am abfahrtstag meine facharbeiterprüfung, aber meine größte sorge is:wie bekomm ich mein am weg haltet bitte alle mal die augen auf ob wer was sucht
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Februar 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom schau mal das ist doch was für dich oder?
> 
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/348887
> 
> Paul


 
Hi Paule,
zu spät gelesen,aber STS Rahmen reissen gerne.Mir reicht mein LTS.Aber danke für die Info.
Wenn,dann gibts eh ein 29er
CU
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (22. Februar 2011)

Hey Leute!
Alles fit bei euch? Wir stehen schon mitten im Training! Im Juli geht es über die Dolomiten! Wer will mit? Wie sieht es aus, wann trifft sich die Gruppe mal wieder um Mtb fahren?

Liebe Grüsse

Juliane


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (22. Februar 2011)

Ab 2 Märzwoche bin ich wieder dabei!
Dolomiten geh ich nicht mit, werde nach Bischofsmais und Livigino gehen, dann ist mein Pesum schon voll.

Grüße

P aus O


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. Februar 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> Alles fit bei euch? Wir stehen schon mitten im Training! Im Juli geht es über die Dolomiten! Wer will mit? Wie sieht es aus, wann trifft sich die Gruppe mal wieder um Mtb fahren?
> 
> Liebe Grüsse
> ...


 
Na sischer...
...Ende April viell. wieder ins Vintschgau MTB
im Mai gehts schon nach Berlin zum Veleton mit dem RR,da sollte man fit sein..
1.Juni ist Frankreich angesagt..Pässe fahren..RR
12.Juni Leipzig RR
3.Juli Alp Extrem 210KM Mitteldistanz RR od.MTB
10 Juli *Maratona dles Dolomites mit dem RR..da gehts über 7 Dolomitten Pässe ...an einem Tag *

*Viell. gehts im Aug. auch wieder nach HH zum Vattenfall.*
*Dazw. ein paar RTF`s..Weinlandtour...Plüderhausen Hügeltour...rund um Stuggi etc...*

*Denke das wars mal ganz grob...*
*...aber keine Alpenüberquerung 2011...da bin ich noch zu unfit ;-)*

*CU*
*Tom*
*

*


----------



## Juli1985 (23. Februar 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Na sischer...
> ...Ende April viell. wieder ins Vintschgau MTB
> im Mai gehts schon nach Berlin zum Veleton mit dem RR,da sollte man fit sein..
> 1.Juni ist Frankreich angesagt..Pässe fahren..RR
> ...



Jaaaaaaaaa genau zu unfit du haha!
Und sonst geht es euch allen gut? Wann fahren wir mal wieder alle zusammen?

LG Juli


----------



## Beton-Paul (23. Februar 2011)

na wenn du es so genau wissen willst!
Dienstag 15. März 17.15 Am Schloß !


----------



## Beton-Paul (23. Februar 2011)

Ach Tom hast du das mit deinem Bus in den Griff bekommen?
Wie bekommst du ein H-Kennzeichen mit dem Motor? 
da war der TÜV Prüfer wohl zuge... Grins


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Februar 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ach Tom hast du das mit deinem Bus in den Griff bekommen?
> Wie bekommst du ein H-Kennzeichen mit dem Motor?
> da war der TÜV Prüfer wohl zuge... Grins


 
Na logo..seit gestern mit H-kennzeichen unterwegs!
dachte mir,wenn deine Mühle sowas bekommt,dann mein Bully erst Recht!
Alles Historische Umbauten!
Fast alles schon über 20 jahre im Brief eingetragen>somit kein Problem!

@Juli:Warten wir es mal ab,bis es wärmer wird.
Bin aber öfters mit dem MTB auf den Radwegen unterwegs.Fürs Gelände wars mir bissle zu dreckig

CU
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (23. Februar 2011)

@ Tom...klar Grundlagen Ausdauer!

Waren letzen Sonntag Richtung Solitude unterwegs, 3 h das war echt ok!


----------



## boernie (25. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich zu einem Fahrtechniktraining angemeldet und brauchen noch biker die daran interesse haben: 
Da bis jetzt noch nicht genügend Teilnehmer gemeldet sind und der  Veranstalter hier im Süden noch nicht so aktiv ist, wollte ich mal  fragen, ob bei dem einen oder anderen Interesse an so einem Training  besteht.
Da für mich der Termin optimal ist, wäre es schade, daß der Termin mangels Teilnehmer platzt.

Hier ein link zu der Veranstaltung:

http://www.bergradtouren.de/termine/...mtb-kurse.html

Es handelt sich um den Kurs für Fortgeschrittene am 08. Mai in Maulbronn  / Stromberg Heuchelberg. Kosten tut der Spaß 69.- Euro.


----------



## Juli1985 (26. Februar 2011)

Danke ich mache meine beim Ulli! In Stuttgart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (26. Februar 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Danke ich mache meine beim Ulli! In Stuttgart!



moin,

@juli: ist das der, der die sattelstütze eingebaut hat?, hehe


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Februar 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zu einem Fahrtechniktraining angemeldet und brauchen noch biker die daran interesse haben:
> Da bis jetzt noch nicht genügend Teilnehmer gemeldet sind und der Veranstalter hier im Süden noch nicht so aktiv ist, wollte ich mal fragen, ob bei dem einen oder anderen Interesse an so einem Training besteht.
> Da für mich der Termin optimal ist, wäre es schade, daß der Termin mangels Teilnehmer platzt.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry,bin da raus.
Aber frag doch mal bei den BOA`s nach,die haben das doch auch im Programm,oder Hardy?
Dazu ähnlicher Ort...

Gruß
Tom
PS:Juli>PN gelesen?


----------



## knight_saber (26. Februar 2011)

Ich habe mich nur zu einem Basic Training angemeldet bei den Jungs hier

http://www.mtb-schule-schurwald.de/fahrtechniktraining/basistraining/

Wollte so was ja schon letztes Jahr machen aber da habe ich so keinen Anbieter hier in der Nähe gefunden. 
Diese Jahr habe ich mich mehr mit google beschäftigt und doch was gefunden.

Ich muss mal schauen mein Termin ist das erste April Wochenende, schlecht wäre dann ein Aufbaukurs vielleicht nicht.



boernie schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zu einem Fahrtechniktraining angemeldet und brauchen noch biker die daran interesse haben:
> Da bis jetzt noch nicht genügend Teilnehmer gemeldet sind und der  Veranstalter hier im Süden noch nicht so aktiv ist, wollte ich mal  fragen, ob bei dem einen oder anderen Interesse an so einem Training  besteht.
> Da für mich der Termin optimal ist, wäre es schade, daß der Termin mangels Teilnehmer platzt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hit (1. März 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zu einem Fahrtechniktraining angemeldet und brauchen noch biker die daran interesse haben:
> Da bis jetzt noch nicht genügend Teilnehmer gemeldet sind und der  Veranstalter hier im Süden noch nicht so aktiv ist, wollte ich mal  fragen, ob bei dem einen oder anderen Interesse an so einem Training  besteht.
> Da für mich der Termin optimal ist, wäre es schade, daß der Termin mangels Teilnehmer platzt.
> 
> ...



Hi!

Wir wollten letztes Jahr auch schon einen Kurs machen, und sind dann nicht dazu gekommen.
Ich werde mal mit meinem Mitradler reden, könnte gut sein das wir uns auch anmelden.

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## beat (1. März 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> @juli: ist das der, der die sattelstütze eingebaut hat?, hehe



Genau - das bin ich. Schön, dass man sich an mich erinnert!


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. März 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Wir wollten letztes Jahr auch schon einen Kurs machen, und sind dann nicht dazu gekommen.
> Ich werde mal mit meinem Mitradler reden, könnte gut sein das wir uns auch anmelden.
> ...


 
Schöne Bilder hast vom Alpen X

Gruß
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (1. März 2011)

He Uli, nicht böse sein aber das war nicht positiv

Die war ein bischen falsch rum eingebaut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grüße 

aus dem sonnigen Ludwigsburg


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. März 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Grüße
> 
> aus dem sonnigen Ludwigsburg


 

so langsam wird das was mit dem Wetter
CU
Tom


----------



## Hit (1. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder hast vom Alpen X
> 
> Gruß
> Tom



Danke!

Die Berge rufen schon wieder!
Dieses Jahr wir es aber nur ein Allgäu-Cross. Dafür noch zwei Wochen Gardasee und ein paar Tage Comer See 

Deine Vinschgau-Bilder sehen auch immer sehr verlockend aus!

Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. März 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Die Berge rufen schon wieder!
> Dieses Jahr wir es aber nur ein Allgäu-Cross. Dafür noch zwei Wochen Gardasee und ein paar Tage Comer See
> ...


 
Hi Alex,
ja berge sind immer genial...Vintschgau auch immer.
Leider bis jetzt noch keine Mitstreiter für Ende April-Anfang Mai gefunden
AllgäuX wäre auch mein Ding,od. SchwarzwaldX
Meld dich mal wegen Tour>würde gern das Gelände hinter Markgröningen erkunden...
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (1. März 2011)

Hallo! 
Seit ihr mal lieb zum Ulli!


----------



## riderhardy (1. März 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Seit ihr mal lieb zum Ulli!



wer hat denn über ihre sattelstütze gemeckert, hehe


----------



## Juli1985 (1. März 2011)

Die Sattelstütze hat auch nicht funktioniert so wie du sie angebracht ahst Ätsch ;-)


----------



## Hit (1. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> ja berge sind immer genial...Vintschgau auch immer.
> Leider bis jetzt noch keine Mitstreiter für Ende April-Anfang Mai gefunden
> AllgäuX wäre auch mein Ding,od. SchwarzwaldX
> ...



Klasse Idee, machen wir auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. März 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Klasse Idee, machen wir auf jeden Fall!


 
Sach einfach beschoid
Denke bald gehts wieder mit dem Mi.-Radeltreff bei uns los...
Oder an einem We?!
CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. März 2011)

Schön das mal wieder etwas leben ins Forum kommt, aber bei dem Wetter wie heute da sieht man sich schon wieder die Berge hoch und runter fahren!(morgens dürfte es etwas wärem sein)

@ Börnie sag mal willst du mit deinem Rad einen Fahrtechnik Kurs machen 
Ich denke dafür darfs dann doch ein bischen Federweg habe oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beat (1. März 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Die Sattelstütze hat auch nicht funktioniert so wie du sie angebracht ahst Ätsch ;-)



  

@Juli: Wie ließ sich das Problem dann eigentlich letzten Endes lösen? Hast Du Dich von der Stütze etwa wieder getrennt? Bin mir nicht mehr sicher, ob Du so etwas erwähnt hattest.


----------



## Hit (2. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Sach einfach beschoid
> Denke bald gehts wieder mit dem Mi.-Radeltreff bei uns los...
> Oder an einem We?!
> CU
> Tom



Hi Tom,

Mittwochs muss ich mal schauen, da ist es vom Geschäft her immer recht schwierig zu sagen wie ich raus komme.
Wochenenden passen, da bin ich eh immer unterwegs!

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## riderhardy (2. März 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> wer hat denn über ihre sattelstütze gemeckert, hehe



als ich sie eingebaut hatte ging sie, du hast sie getest, lags an der fahrerin


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. März 2011)

He Hardy warum steht bei dir immer bis später darunter, man könnte meinen du besuchst denjenigen dem du Antwortest!


----------



## boernie (2. März 2011)

@paule: ab samstag habe ich ein Fully mit genug federweg 

wenn die gegend um Markgröningen erkundet wird bin ich dabei.
War der Radeltreff nicht Donnerstags?
Für´s Wochenende bin ich gern zu haben


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. März 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> @paule: ab samstag habe ich ein Fully mit genug federweg
> 
> wenn die gegend um Markgröningen erkundet wird bin ich dabei.
> War der Radeltreff nicht Donnerstags?
> Für´s Wochenende bin ich gern zu haben


 
Habs gehört das ein neues Bike ins haus steht.Klasse
Bin gespannt auf das Teil.

Weegn Radeltreff:
Ursprünglich war der Mi. angedacht,aber wir können uns ja für 2011 ja neu entscheiden welcher Tag?
Vorschläge wären als bis jetzt Mi. od. Do.
Ander Vorschläge?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Hit (3. März 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> Ich habe mich zu einem Fahrtechniktraining angemeldet und brauchen noch biker die daran interesse haben:
> Da bis jetzt noch nicht genügend Teilnehmer gemeldet sind und der  Veranstalter hier im Süden noch nicht so aktiv ist, wollte ich mal  fragen, ob bei dem einen oder anderen Interesse an so einem Training  besteht.
> Da für mich der Termin optimal ist, wäre es schade, daß der Termin mangels Teilnehmer platzt.
> 
> ...



Hi Boernie,

ich habe mich heute angemeldet, und mein Mitradler meldet sich die Tage auch noch an.

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## rumag (4. März 2011)

Dann sind wir schon vier, die an dem Kurs teilnehmen.....
Wenn ihr Donnerstags eure Ausfahrt macht, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren. Mittwoch ist bei mir schlecht, da habe ich schon einen festen MTB Termin.


----------



## boernie (4. März 2011)

das find ich echt spitze würde gern ma mit dem neuen bike die strecke um Markgröningen unsicher machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (6. März 2011)

rumag schrieb:


> Dann sind wir schon vier, die an dem Kurs teilnehmen.....
> Wenn ihr Donnerstags eure Ausfahrt macht, würde ich gerne mal mitfahren. Mittwoch ist bei mir schlecht, da habe ich schon einen festen MTB Termin.


Was geht da? Vielleicht könne wir da ja auch mal mitfahren!(Mittwochs )

Paul


----------



## boernie (8. März 2011)

fahre am samstag richtung Hn um zum kumpel zu fahren und möchte nicht nur asphalt fahren möchte jemand mitradeln?


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. März 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> fahre am samstag richtung Hn um zum kumpel zu fahren und möchte nicht nur asphalt fahren möchte jemand mitradeln?


 
Sorry,kann leider nicht am sa.

@Alex:Schöne Runde gesternBist ganz schön zügig unterwegs!
Hoffe Du warst noch rechtzeitig zum Essen Zuhause?
Auf dem feld Richtung Möglingen hab ích dann das Licht angemacht<ruck zuck ist es dunkel!

@rumag:Erzähl doch mal bitte mehr von deiner Mi.-MTB-Runde

CU
Tom


----------



## rumag (10. März 2011)

Da gibt es nicht viel zu erzählen. Ich treffe mich Mittwochs immer mit zwei, drei Freunden zum biken. Vorausgesetzt, es passt vom Termin her bei allen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. März 2011)

rumag schrieb:


> Da gibt es nicht viel zu erzählen. Ich treffe mich Mittwochs immer mit zwei, drei Freunden zum biken. Vorausgesetzt, es passt vom Termin her bei allen.


 
Ah ok u. dann wird auf den nächsten Marathon trainiert?Lembergrace?
Gruß
Tom


----------



## rumag (10. März 2011)

Nein. Einfach mit Freunden MTB fahren. Rotenacker Wald, Bietigheimer Forst. Nach Lust und Laune..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hit (10. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Sorry,kann leider nicht am sa.
> 
> @Alex:Schöne Runde gesternBist ganz schön zügig unterwegs!
> Hoffe Du warst noch rechtzeitig zum Essen Zuhause?
> ...



Hi Tom,

hat richtig Laune gemacht gestern  Ach komm, Du bist doch ganz locker mitgefahren 

Das timing mit dem Essen war perfekt, zur Tür rein gekommen stand es schon auf dem Tisch!

Dachte ich mir, dass es schnell dunkel wird, nochmal vielen Dank das Du noch bis Markgröningen mitgekommen bist!

Freue mich schon auf´s nächste mal 

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. März 2011)

Servus,

ich werd am Sonntag nach Rommelshausen gehen, so gegen 11 !
Wenn jemand lust hat Ihr wiss ja wie Ihr mich erreicht!

Gut biken

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. März 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> hat richtig Laune gemacht gestern  Ach komm, Du bist doch ganz locker mitgefahren
> 
> ...


 
Man,was für einen Service!
Ja,die Strecke könnten wir event. noch bis Marbach den Höhenweg u. durch den Biet. Forst ausdehnen...
War doch logo das ich bis Markg.mitfahre.
Nur der Platten hätte nicht sein müssen...
Freu mich auch auf das nächste mal.
Dann viell. ab Markgr. u. deine Routen>komme dann mit dem Auto
Schönes We

@Paule:Bin am So. auf der Messe in Stuggi.Sorry.
Viel Spaß..

CU
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (13. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Man,was für einen Service!
> Ja,die Strecke könnten wir event. noch bis Marbach den Höhenweg u. durch den Biet. Forst ausdehnen...
> War doch logo das ich bis Markg.mitfahre.
> Nur der Platten hätte nicht sein müssen...
> ...



moin,

meldet euch einfach wenn ihr wieder fahrt, tom wir fahren dann ab hier gemeinsam, entweder mit auto, oder rad

wetter wird kommende woche wieder nasser ab mittwoch


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. März 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> meldet euch einfach wenn ihr wieder fahrt, tom wir fahren dann ab hier gemeinsam, entweder mit auto, oder rad
> 
> wetter wird kommende woche wieder nasser ab mittwoch


 
Machen wir
Meldest dich wenn wieder fit bist 
CU
Tom


----------



## Nick.Name (14. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mich mal wieder melden. Bin nicht verschollen nur im Winterschlaf . Jetzt geht es ja langsam wieder los mit dem schönen Wetter. Nachdem über den wöchentlichen Radeltermin gesprochen wurde wollte ich anmerken das ich Mi immer Squash spiele und daher nicht könnte. 

bis demnächst


----------



## boernie (14. März 2011)

kann mir euner nochmal helfen wie ich bilder posten kann?


----------



## Stefan72 (14. März 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> kann mir euner nochmal helfen wie ich bilder posten kann?



In Deinem Fotoalbum  kannst Du BBCode ein-/ausblenden auswählen.

Dann Kannst du den Link raus kopieren.


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. März 2011)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> In Deinem Fotoalbum kannst Du BBCode ein-/ausblenden auswählen.
> 
> Dann Kannst du den Link raus kopieren.


 
Ist das dein rad Boernie?
Sieht ja klasse aus!
na damit geht ja jetzt was u. dreckig ist bes auch schon,so muss das sein
Wegen radeltermin:
Ich fang mal ne Liste an,wer wann zeit hat:
MTB_Tom:Mi.+Do. ab 1600
Nick Name: Do. 
Hardy:
Stefan:
Paule:
etc.
Bitte liste weiterführen . dann sehen wir wer wann zeit hat u. dann machen wir nen fixen tag aus

CU
Tom


----------



## boernie (15. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Ist das dein rad Boernie?
> Sieht ja klasse aus!
> na damit geht ja jetzt was u. dreckig ist bes auch schon,so muss das sein
> Wegen radeltermin:
> ...



Boernie: Di+Do+Fr ab 1700 und am Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (15. März 2011)

habe esjetzt auch herausgefunden wie dass mit den Bildern geht


----------



## Juli1985 (15. März 2011)

Wart Ihr heuet fahren?

LG


----------



## boernie (15. März 2011)

ich ein wenig


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. März 2011)

Wegen Radeltermin:
Ich fang mal ne Liste an,wer wann zeit hat:

MTB_Tom: Mi.+Do. ab 1600
Nick Name: Do. 
Boernie: Di+Do+Fr ab 1700 (und am We)
Hardy:
Stefan:
Paule:
etc.

Bitte liste weiterführen . dann sehen wir wer wann zeit hat u. dann machen wir nen fixen Tag aus

@Juli Di. ist bei mir Klettertag

CU
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (15. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wegen Radeltermin:
> Ich fang mal ne Liste an,wer wann zeit hat:
> 
> MTB_Tom: Mi.+Do. ab 1600
> ...



Moin,

hardy mittwochs ab 16.00 uhr


----------



## rumag (15. März 2011)

Bei mir würde der Donnerstag passen. So ab 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. März 2011)

MTB_Tom: Mi.+Do. ab 1600
Nick Name: Do. 
Boernie: Di+Do+Fr ab 1700 (und am We)
Hardy: Mi ab 1600
rumag: Do ab 1700
Stefan:
Paule:
etc.

*Bitte* liste weiterführen . dann sehen wir wer wann Zeit hat u. dann machen wir nen fixen Tag aus


----------



## Hit (16. März 2011)

Bei mir ist es unter der Woche immer etwas schwierig ne feste Zeit zu nennen, ich würde mich, wenn es rein passt einfach anschließen.

Wir drehen unsere Runden in der Regel am Wochenende, da kann ich ja auch bescheid geben wenn mal eine besondere Runde ansteht 

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## Juli1985 (16. März 2011)

Ich bin flexibel mir egal!

@ Tom...Dienstag bin auch ich meisten klettern ;-) Aber Paule hatte geschrieben 15 ist Stichtag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (16. März 2011)

Hallo Biker,

Ihr werdet nicht glauben was mir am Samstag passiert ist!
Da war ja ein bomben-Wetter, hab morgens meine Erledigungen gemacht und mich und mein Bike zum Starten gerichtet. 14.30 Los so geil, aber 14.45 war ich schon wieder zu Hause! Bin gerade mal bis zu den Sportplätzen in Ossweil gekommen, da steht ein man mitten auf dem feldweg, gebremst, geklingelt schwup kommt ein Hund aus dem gebüsch gesprungen (der will ja nur spielen) und zack rein mit den beiserchen in mein Bein! So Zuckerberg 1,5H gewartet, ach da müssen Sie ins Krankenhaus, Krankenhaus 1,5 H so da können wir nicht viel machen, da müssen Sie wieder zur Notfall Klink´! Na das Ende vom Glück 10 Tage Antibiotika (die große gemeinen ) und wieder 10 tage Bauchschmerzen, Kopfweh etc. Was ein spaß, man war ich sauer! Also sorry wenn ich nochmal 2 Wochen ausfalle!


Grüße

Paul


----------



## Tascha (16. März 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> Ihr werdet nicht glauben was mir am Samstag passiert ist!
> Da war ja ein bomben-Wetter, hab morgens meine Erledigungen gemacht und mich und mein Bike zum Starten gerichtet. 14.30 Los so geil, aber 14.45 war ich schon wieder zu Hause! Bin gerade mal bis zu den Sportplätzen in Ossweil gekommen, da steht ein man mitten auf dem feldweg, gebremst, geklingelt schwup kommt ein Hund aus dem gebüsch gesprungen (der will ja nur spielen) und zack rein mit den beiserchen in mein Bein! So Zuckerberg 1,5H gewartet, ach da müssen Sie ins Krankenhaus, Krankenhaus 1,5 H so da können wir nicht viel machen, da müssen Sie wieder zur Notfall Klink´! Na das Ende vom Glück 10 Tage Antibiotika (die große gemeinen ) und wieder 10 tage Bauchschmerzen, Kopfweh etc. Was ein spaß, man war ich sauer! Also sorry wenn ich nochmal 2 Wochen ausfalle!
> ...




Pauly-deine Geschichten sind nie langweilig 
Ich wünsche dir gute und schnelle Genesung
LG


----------



## Hit (16. März 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Biker,
> 
> Ihr werdet nicht glauben was mir am Samstag passiert ist!
> Da war ja ein bomben-Wetter, hab morgens meine Erledigungen gemacht und mich und mein Bike zum Starten gerichtet. 14.30 Los so geil, aber 14.45 war ich schon wieder zu Hause! Bin gerade mal bis zu den Sportplätzen in Ossweil gekommen, da steht ein man mitten auf dem feldweg, gebremst, geklingelt schwup kommt ein Hund aus dem gebüsch gesprungen (der will ja nur spielen) und zack rein mit den beiserchen in mein Bein! So Zuckerberg 1,5H gewartet, ach da müssen Sie ins Krankenhaus, Krankenhaus 1,5 H so da können wir nicht viel machen, da müssen Sie wieder zur Notfall Klink´! Na das Ende vom Glück 10 Tage Antibiotika (die große gemeinen ) und wieder 10 tage Bauchschmerzen, Kopfweh etc. Was ein spaß, man war ich sauer! Also sorry wenn ich nochmal 2 Wochen ausfalle!
> ...



Was eine Sauerei! Hatte eine solche Situation auch schon zweimal, bin aber ohne gebissen worden zu sein davon gekommen!

Hast Du den Hundehalter erwischt, wegen Schmerzensgeld usw? Ich hab selber nen Hund, und kann es nicht verstehen wie man seinen Hund frei laufen lassen kann, wenn man ihn nicht im Griff hat!

Dann mal gute Besserung!
Alex


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. März 2011)

Danke!

In 2 Wochen stehe ich parrat! 
Ne der Mann dem der Hund gehört, hört schlecht, also hat er mich nicht gehört, und der Hund aber um so besser!
Das kriegen wir schon geregelt, aber die Zeit und die schöne Ausfahrt die mir verloren ging , brechen mir das Herz!


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. März 2011)

Mit der Liste gebe ich es auf...
Aber so wie es scheint,gibts am Do. die meisten Fahrer.

Würde jetzt sagen ab der Sommerzeit dann Do.1700 am Schloß/Haupteingang.

Das wäre dann der fixe Termin u. die anderen Tage kann sich ja jeder privat od. hier "zusammenreden"

@Paule: üble Geschichte>wohl immer besser gleich den Krankenwagen zu holen...hoffe Du hast den Namen des Herrchens?
Gute Besserung.

@Jule:Hab dich noch nie Di. in Korb gesehen od. bist in der Waldau?Da bin ich auch ab u. zu>ist mir aber zu voll>besser Hessigheim am Fels

@tascha:Schön wieder was von Dir zu lesen..

@Alex:Meldest dich einfach wenn Lust/Zeit hast,wird schon passen

CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. März 2011)

He Börni ist das denn nicht das Bike vom Steffen?
Ich sag nur neuwertigt!

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (16. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Mit der Liste gebe ich es auf...
> Aber so wie es scheint,gibts am Do. die meisten Fahrer.
> 
> Würde jetzt sagen ab der Sommerzeit dann Do.1700 am Schloß/Haupteingang.
> ...



moin,

da gehts dann bei mir nur kurzfristig, sehen wir dann


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. März 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> da gehts dann bei mir nur kurzfristig, sehen wir dann


 
ja,muss ja nicht der Do. bei Dir sein>meldest dich halt,dann klappts auch an einem anderen Tag


----------



## boernie (16. März 2011)

@mtb Tom: danke für deine mühen wegen der Liste.

@Paule: 1.gute Besserung immer in diesen Fällen ein KZW/rtw holen so verkürzen sich die Wartezeiten in der Uc.
2. Nein das vom Stefan war ein centurion gewesen und das ist ein Cube AMS 125 pro series


----------



## riderhardy (16. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ja,muss ja nicht der Do. bei Dir sein>meldest dich halt,dann klappts auch an einem anderen Tag



moin,

@tom: machen wir es so, der ein oder andere donnerstag wir schon klappen, grundsätzlich ist für mich der mittwoch halt besser

also starten wir in die neue saison


----------



## Juli1985 (17. März 2011)

hey
@ Tom ich klettere nicht in Korb sondern in Stuttgart...habe ja auch erst angefnagen ;-)
@ Paule du armer...wärest lieber mit uns gefahren da gab es keine bösen Hunde ;-)
@ tascha hoffe du fährst auch wieder mit
@ all freue mich


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. März 2011)

@Jule:Wenn mal willst u. Dir die Halle stinkt,dann komm nach Hessigheim,immer Di. ab 1700 Wander-Parkplatz ;-)
Wir wollen im Frühjahr auch ne Radtour nach Stetten(WN) an den Fels machen u. dann klettern u. grillen

@Hardy :Schönes we...

@Boernie:Bin gespannt auf dein neuse Bike

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Nick.Name (17. März 2011)

So ein S......, Gute Besserung Paule. Musst halt bei den Touren jetzt immer Schien- und Wadenbeinschoner (Gibts die überhaupt? ) tragen, dann können sich die Hunde die Zähne ausbeissen 

Freu mich schon auf den ersten gemeinsamen Ausritt. Hoffe die Tourenauswahl ist etwas grösser geworden  durch die anderen Mitfahrer.


----------



## Beton-Paul (17. März 2011)

Ja jetzt wird es wieder Zeit gell!


----------



## riderhardy (18. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @Jule:Wenn mal willst u. Dir die Halle stinkt,dann komm nach Hessigheim,immer Di. ab 1700 Wander-Parkplatz ;-)
> Wir wollen im Frühjahr auch ne Radtour nach Stetten(WN) an den Fels machen u. dann klettern u. grillen
> 
> @Hardy :Schönes we...
> ...



moin,

@tom: danke, hab jetzt gerade meine neue bremsanlage angebaut, wird am samstag direkt getestet, im bikepark in dortmund
das nächste mal kommst mit, wird nen höllenspass
sehn uns dann kommende woche


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. März 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> @tom: danke, hab jetzt gerade meine neue bremsanlage angebaut, wird am samstag direkt getestet, im bikepark in dortmund
> das nächste mal kommst mit, wird nen höllenspass
> sehn uns dann kommende woche


 
Mach mal Bilder!
Bin heut eh ausser gefecht>Magen /Darm Grippe
Hau rein..
CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (18. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Mach mal Bilder!
> Bin heut eh ausser gefecht>Magen /Darm Grippe
> Hau rein..
> CU
> Tom



moin,

@ tom: gute besserung alter knabe, komm flott auf die beine
cu next week


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. März 2011)

He Hardy, nimmst mich dann gefälligst auch mit nach Dortmund


----------



## riderhardy (18. März 2011)

moin,

erste runden gedreht, einfach gut hier in der heimat
morgen mit ein paar alten kumpels nach wetter auf die downhillstrecke
sonntag über boppard zurück, ein wenig noch mit amir chillen


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. März 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> erste runden gedreht, einfach gut hier in der heimat
> morgen mit ein paar alten kumpels nach wetter auf die downhillstrecke
> sonntag über boppard zurück, ein wenig noch mit amir chillen


 
sehr schön...aber aufpassen mit dem Rücken.
mal sehen ob ich am So. doch noch ne Runde radeln kann...
cu
tom


----------



## riderhardy (19. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> sehr schön...aber aufpassen mit dem Rücken.
> mal sehen ob ich am So. doch noch ne Runde radeln kann...
> cu
> tom



moion,
@tom: wünsch ich dir
hier ist traumwetter, die trails in wetter a.d.ruhr sind offen, d.h. wie werden gleich starten
wie gesagt,morgen noch nen kurzer stopp beim bikepark boppard, mal sehn was da los ist.

cu next week


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. März 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moion,
> @tom: wünsch ich dir
> hier ist traumwetter, die trails in wetter a.d.ruhr sind offen, d.h. wie werden gleich starten
> wie gesagt,morgen noch nen kurzer stopp beim bikepark boppard, mal sehn was da los ist.
> ...


 
moin hardy,
wetter>hat gerade aufgehört zu regnen>denke die Trails sind nicht gerade trocken>nix für mich
Hoffe auf den Sonntag,denke dann gehts mir auch wieder besser
cu
tom


----------



## riderhardy (19. März 2011)

moin,

gschwind mal 2 impressionen

die bilder sind direkt vom handy hochgeladen


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. März 2011)

He Hardy, du willst aber nicht behaupten das bei dir gerade so schönes Wetter ist oder??????????????????

Nice day
Paul


----------



## boernie (19. März 2011)

@ Mtb Tom: kannst dich ja bei mir melden wenn de fährst würde gern mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (19. März 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Hardy, du willst aber nicht behaupten das bei dir gerade so schönes Wetter ist oder??????????????????
> 
> Nice day
> Paul



moin,

@all: hier scheint schon den ganzen tag die sonne,
es hat ca 13 grad, also perfekt

zu dem wetter in lb


----------



## riderhardy (19. März 2011)

moin,  

@all: so zum neidisch machen
war ein wahnsinnstag heute
jetzt noch ein paar,


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. März 2011)

Hi Hardy,echt geniale Bilder
Sieht nach Spaß aus...
Heute wars bei mir noch nix..
Versuche morgen auch wieder aufs radel zu steigen.
@Boernie:Wird aber ne RR Tour sorry.
Aber nächste Woche soll es gutes Wetter geben
CU
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (19. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hi Hardy,echt geniale Bilder
> Sieht nach Spaß aus...
> Heute wars bei mir noch nix..
> Versuche morgen auch wieder aufs radel zu steigen.
> ...



moin,
@tom: komm wieder auf die beine, würde morgen nocj nicht fahren
wie siehts mit mittwoch aus


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. März 2011)

Neid neid, echt geli Hardy, ich hoffe das wir so was auch noch mal machen diese Jahr!
Grüßle
Paul


----------



## riderhardy (19. März 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Neid neid, echt geli Hardy, ich hoffe das wir so was auch noch mal machen diese Jahr!
> Grüßle
> Paul



moin

tja, brave jungs gehen in den bikepark, hehe, kranke liegen daheim
wird schon, das kriegen wir dieses jahr hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (19. März 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> @tom: komm wieder auf die beine, würde morgen nocj nicht fahren
> wie siehts mit mittwoch aus


 
Wird schon gehen>RR ins Auto u. ab in badische
Wetter wird dort morgen super.
Werde langsam einrollen...
Werde die Leute von Forst grüßen
Mi. können wir machen
cu
tom


----------



## riderhardy (19. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wird schon gehen>RR ins Auto u. ab in badische
> Wetter wird dort morgen super.
> Werde langsam einrollen...
> Werde die Leute von Forst grüßen
> ...



moin.

@tom: habe euch das gute wetter hochgeschickt

viel spass morgen


----------



## jojo456 (20. März 2011)

Abend 
Bin zufällig, bei der Suche nach Touren hier im Umkreis, auf diesen Thread gestoßen und habe mich dann direkt registriert!
Ich komme aus Schwieberdingen (etwa 5km zu Lubu) und suche Touren und nette Leute zum Fahren 


grüße


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. März 2011)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Abend
> Bin zufällig, bei der Suche nach Touren hier im Umkreis, auf diesen Thread gestoßen und habe mich dann direkt registriert!
> Ich komme aus Schwieberdingen (etwa 5km zu Lubu) und suche Touren und nette Leute zum Fahren
> 
> ...


 
Erstmal willkommen hier,
es kommen hier einige aus der Umgebung,also nicht direkt aus LB.
Treffpunkt haben wir aber am LB-Schloß ausgemacht.
Do. ab 17 Uhr (nach der Zeitumstellung).
Aber es gehen auch Touren in deine Richtung.
Wir könnten dich z.B. in/von Markgröningen aus mitnehmen.
Hinter Schwiberdingen kenne ich mich allerdings nur auf der Straße u. mit dem RR aus.
Viell kannst Du uns da was nettes zeigen?
Was fährst Du eigentlich für ein MTB?Und wie lange fährst Du schon?
Grüße
tom


----------



## jojo456 (21. März 2011)

Danke! Mein richtiger Name ist Johannes. Ich fahre intensiv seit einem Monat und versuche fast täglich damit zur Arbeit zu fahren. Das sind 18km und 550 Hm laut Naviki.
Leider ist es oft noch zu kalt, wie heute z.b... da wollte ich auch fahren  -3°C
Radtouren kenn ich leider keine.... das ist der Grund warum ich doch gegoogelt habe 


Fahre ein Cube Reaction k18
Unter der Woche wird es für mich schwer mit euch zu fahren. 
Ihr macht aber sicher auch Touren am We, oder? 
Ist kein Problem nach Ludwigsburg zu kommen, das mach ich doch gerne 

viele Grüße
Johannes


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. März 2011)

Hallo Johannes, auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo hier!

He Tom, sahst gestern aber ganz schön mitgenommen aus, sind das die überreste von deiner MagenDarm gewesen?


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. März 2011)

Wann ist denn Zeitumstellung? Wegen dem Do. Termin?
He Hardy wir können auch mal Mi. los, wäre mir fast lieber!


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. März 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Johannes, auch von mir ein freundliches Hallo hier!
> 
> He Tom, sahst gestern aber ganz schön mitgenommen aus, sind das die überreste von deiner MagenDarm gewesen?


 
..na ja die 107Km Hügeltour über Althütte,Wüstenrot u. Löwenstein hats in sich u. das nach den besch...Tagen die hinter mir lagen.


----------



## jojo456 (21. März 2011)

Ich fahre immer am Schloss Solitude vorbei... jemand von euch auch?


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. März 2011)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Ich fahre immer am Schloss Solitude vorbei... jemand von euch auch?
> http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=imag0316d7sq9of6.jpg


 
...wäre aber ne Tour wenns mal Richtung LEO in den Wald geht
Ist eigentlich geplant für 2011.
Zurück könnte man auch per S-Bahn(von Vaih.,od.?) ,wer mag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (21. März 2011)

Wenn du mal piano färst würd ich mich da mal anschließen wenn du die Runde machts, da sind ein paar ordentliche Steigungen drin!


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. März 2011)

Hi Jo, wie fährst du da hin ? Die Solitude hoch (radweg) oder abseits ?


----------



## jojo456 (21. März 2011)

Mahlzeit! Ja die Steigung von Gerlingen und weil im Dorf rauf zum Schloss ist wirklich heftig.
Bisher musste ich da immer bei einem 3/4 Absteigen^^ Natürlich würde ich es schaffen... ich will nur meine Kräfte richtig einteilen 

Fahre da eigentlich immer nur auf dem Weg zur Arbeit vorbei... Da ich über Gerlingen fahre kann ich nicht ganz die gerade Steigung hochfahren. Ich fahre über ein Waldweg hoch und komm dann irgendwann auf die Gerade  Wirklich eine Super aussicht. Richtig Episch wenn man da Oben im Sonnenuntergang steht  Letztens wurde dort auch Krimi gedreht 

Das BIld kann natürlich nicht im geringsten das Gefühl beschreiben




Wenn man nach dem SOlitudeschloss richtung Vaihingen fährt gehts lange durch den Wald. Am Bärensee/Schloss lang. Da kann ich euch heute Abend noch ein BIld zeigen wie das in den Morgenstunden aussieht.

Zurückfahren kann man über die Sbahn-Station Universität (S1/2/3).

Zur Tour:
Ihr startet doch am Schloss in Lubu. Von da geht eine Straße Kerzengerade zum Solitudeschloss (über Weil Im Dorf)
Ob das schön zu fahren ist weiß ich leider nicht  Strecke dürfte so 25km lang sein.
Ich würde mich über eine 40km Tour in der Gegend um das Solitudeschloss und den zugehörigen Wald freuen 


grüße/frohes Schaffen


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. März 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn du mal piano färst würd ich mich da mal anschließen wenn du die Runde machts, da sind ein paar ordentliche Steigungen drin!


 
Fahre immer piano...war ja nur knapp ein 25er Schnitt..
aber die Runde könnte man super genial verändern.
Aber es werden dann meist immer 70-100KM..fürs We ist das ok.

@Johannes:
Können wir sicher machen...unter der Woche dann eher nicht.
Wenn ich mir auch überlege 2x25km+40KM Tour wird ganz schön lang mit dem MTB,aber man könnte dann auch zurück die S-Bahn nehmen
..und für den Hügel>immer schön langsam anfangen,dann reicht es meist auch bis oben hin

CU
Tom


----------



## jojo456 (21. März 2011)

Also ich dachte eher so:
Schwieberdingen ---> Ludwigsburg --->Treffen
Dann mit euch zum Solitudeschloss und ein Stückchen weiter so richtung vaihingen.... da hats noch viel Wald. Vielleicht könnten wir dann noch irgendwo nett ein Bierchen trinken 
Zurück könnten wir mit der Sbahn wobei ich es Schade finde, weil man ja auf dem Rückweg ganz nett downhill fahren könnte 

Wir müssten noch schauen wie wir in die Richtung fahren. Nur auf der Straße finde ich persönlich langweilig. Lieber durch den Wald und über Feldwege.


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. März 2011)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Also ich dachte eher so:
> Schwieberdingen ---> Ludwigsburg --->Treffen
> Dann mit euch zum Solitudeschloss und ein Stückchen weiter so richtung vaihingen.... da hats noch viel Wald. Vielleicht könnten wir dann noch irgendwo nett ein Bierchen trinken
> Zurück könnten wir mit der Sbahn wobei ich es Schade finde, weil man ja auf dem Rückweg ganz nett downhill fahren könnte
> ...


 
Die Solitude-Alle geht von LB bis quasi ans Schloss hoch
Sind geteerte Feldwege u. kurz auch Straße,aber wenig Verkehr.
Könnten uns auch in Stammheim am Knast treffen?
Bierchen/Kaffee geht immer
S-Bahn ist eben ne Option,die nicht mehr können/wollen etc.
Die Tour wäre aber dann was fürs We
CU
tom


----------



## Juli1985 (21. März 2011)

Hallo?
Ich wollte imme rmit euch zum Solitude fahren nur ihr wolltet ja nie
So ich bin auf jedenfall dabei! Wann geht es endlcih los?
Achso und zum Solituder kenn ich den Weg über die Strasse und durch den Wald ;-)
Wir fahren jetzt schon öfters nach Weissach und zürück! Ganz praktisch!

Könnt ihr ja auch mal mit fahren hin und zurück 65 km und 800 hm schööön Grundlagen Ausdauer!

Liebe Sonnige Grüsse
Fahre morgen 16.15 Am Krabkenhaus los!

LG


----------



## riderhardy (21. März 2011)

moin


tja, jetzt gings mit der schulter wieder ganz gut, und nu: muskelriss in der rechten wade,
2 wochen sportverbot
@tom: wird dann leider nix mit mittwoch


----------



## boernie (21. März 2011)

wer hat den lust und böcke am mitwoch ne runde zu biken?

Q juli1995: wohin gehts den morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (21. März 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hallo?
> Wir fahren jetzt schon öfters nach Weissach und zürück! Ganz praktisch!
> 
> Könnt ihr ja auch mal mit fahren hin und zurück 65 km und 800 hm schööön Grundlagen Ausdauer!
> ...


 
...fahre gerne mit nach Weissach,aber nur wenns kein Asphalt gibt!
ich will Trails Trails Trails....

Sorry wegen morgen>Di.ist Klettertag
Kannst mich ja in Hessigheim mit dem MTB besuchen?

CU
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. März 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin
> 
> 
> tja, jetzt gings mit der schulter wieder ganz gut, und nu: muskelriss in der rechten wade,
> ...


 
Häää??Sag mal was hast den am We gemacht?
Bissle übertrieben?
Und ich sach noch...
Na so wird das nix mit den Grundlagen

@Boernie:Wir könnten uns in Markgröningen treffen.1630?


----------



## Juli1985 (21. März 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> wer hat den lust und böcke am mitwoch ne runde zu biken?
> 
> Q juli1995: wohin gehts den morgen?





1985 nicht 95! ;-)
Fahre mrogen nach Weissach und zurück...da arbeitet Thomas ;-) der fährt dann mit zurück? Willst mit?
JA am MI fahr ich auch nach Weissach Thomas abholen...Strecke ist ausbaubar!

@ tom...leider nicht viel Trail.....eher Grundlagen Ausdauer...wie schon erwähnt aber trotzdme, ganz net!

@ Hardy...Gute Besserung!


LG Juli


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. März 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> 1985 nicht 95! ;-)
> Fahre mrogen nach Weissach und zurück...da arbeitet Thomas ;-) der fährt dann mit zurück? Willst mit?
> JA am MI fahr ich auch nach Weissach Thomas abholen...Strecke ist ausbaubar!
> 
> ...


 
Wie,jeden Tag die gleiche Strecke?Ist das nicht langweilig?
Und ich hab letztes Jahr mal Jemanden sagen hören,dass Straße fahren sowas von langweilig ist....
Grundlagen/Ausdauer mach ich mit dem RR u. das ist für mich das einzig Richtige auch der Straße.Ok,im Winter war das MTB auf der Straße auch ok.
Vom Thomas hab ich auch schon lange nichts mehr gelesen u. gehört.Fährt der mit dem MTB zur Arbeit?

@Hardy:Gute Besserung

CU
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (21. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wie,jeden Tag die gleiche Strecke?Ist das nicht langweilig?
> Und ich hab letztes Jahr mal Jemanden sagen hören,dass Straße fahren sowas von langweilig ist....
> Grundlagen/Ausdauer mach ich mit dem RR u. das ist für mich das einzig Richtige auch der Straße.Ok,im Winter war das MTB auf der Straße auch ok.
> Vom Thomas hab ich auch schon lange nichts mehr gelesen u. gehört.Fährt der mit dem MTB zur Arbeit?
> ...



Hey Tom!
JA fährt er da das seine einzigste Möglichkeit ist zu trainieren! Und ich natürlcih mit ihm zusammen radeln will, muss man halt eienn Tot sterben! Aber am We geht es dafür umso Trailiger zu ;-)


----------



## jojo456 (21. März 2011)

Tom, am Knast bin ich schnell  Etwa 20 Minuten von hier.
Ich weiß aber nicht ob die Strecke euch gefällt.... Bis zur Steige beim Solitudeschloss ist fast nur Straße. Da könnten wir noch Verbesserungsvorschläge gut brauchen 
Was gibt es denn alles in der Gegend zu sehen? Solitudeschloss, Bärenschlössle/See, ???

@Juli
Na wenns zum Solitudeschloss geht kann man auf dich zählen? 

Wie schafft ihr das eigentlich alle unter der Woche so früh zu Fahren?
Ich kann frühestens um 16 Uhr feierarbend machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muchomamba (21. März 2011)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Bis zur Steige beim Solitudeschloss ist fast nur Straße. Da könnten wir noch Verbesserungsvorschläge gut brauchen



so ist die strecke erträglich
http://www.bikemap.net/route/864291


----------



## jojo456 (21. März 2011)

Ja das Stimmt 
Den Zweiten Teil würde ich so fahren... Flach
http://www.bikemap.net/route/864352
Und dann ggf. mit der Sbahn zurück.


PS:
Coole Seite


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. März 2011)

muchomamba schrieb:


> so ist die strecke erträglich
> http://www.bikemap.net/route/864291


 
Du nimmst aber auch jeden grünen Fleck mit!
Gute Idee,bin bisher mehr direkt gefahren...war aber auch mit dem RR unterwegs


----------



## Juli1985 (22. März 2011)

Hey!
Bin immer durch den Wald ab Korntal gefharen, vorher Feld! 
@ Tom und Boerni...darf ich mcih euch mrogen anschliesen weiss aber nicht ob ich 16.15 schaff bis Markröningen!?

Have a nice Day!


----------



## Hit (22. März 2011)

@all: Ich fahre auch öfters ne Solituderunde, können wir gerne auch mal zusammen drehen:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.25742.html

Ist aber eher was fürs Wochenende, wenn wir uns in Schwieberdingen treffen gibts um Münchingen schon ein paar richtig nette Trails 

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## jojo456 (22. März 2011)

Wenn man den BIldern glauben darf sieht das richtig stark aus!
Bin sowas zwar noch nie gefahren aber ihr werdet da auch kein downhill-race drauß machen? 

Wenn es aus Markgröningen über den Feldweg nach Schwieberdingen rausgeht (Schafwiesenweg) hat es eine "BMX-Bahn" falls ihr es noich nicht wusstet^^


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. März 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> @ Tom und Boerni...darf ich mcih euch mrogen anschliesen weiss aber nicht ob ich 16.15 schaff bis Markröningen!?
> 
> Have a nice Day!


 
So,neues Update!
da der hardy morgen ausfällt u. der Arbeitskollege morgen früh nicht mit dem MTB fahren möchte,fahre ich nach Feierabend zu Ihm nach Steinheim zur Lok.
Abfahrt:LB/Ossweil 1520
Treff:Steinheim Lok 1600
Tour:Noch relativ offen>entweder Richtung Bietigheimer Forst od. die ecke rund um Steinheim Richtung Wunnenstein

@Alex:Hoffe auf baldiges wiedersehen?Viell. dann bei der Markgröninger/Solitude Runde?

CU
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. März 2011)

So,neues Update!
Arbeitskollege fällt heute aus deshalb wäre die Markgröninger Runde wieder offen...Boernie?
Abfahrt:LB/Ossweil 1520-1530
Treff:Markgröningen1615(Industriegebiet/Kreuzung Steinbeisstraße-Aspergerstr.) 
Tour:Noch relativ offen 

@Alex:Bist dabei?Markgröninger Runde?

CU
Tom


----------



## Hit (23. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> So,neues Update!
> Arbeitskollege fällt heute aus deshalb wäre die Markgröninger Runde wieder offen...Boernie?
> Abfahrt:LB/Ossweil 1520-1530
> Treff:Markgröningen1615(Industriegebiet/Kreuzung Steinbeisstraße-Aspergerstr.)
> ...



Ich muss mal schauen bis wann ich heute raus komme, würde mich nochmal per SMS bei Dir melden 

Wenn es weiterhin so trocken bleibt, können wir die Solituderunde gerne mal angehen.

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. März 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Ich muss mal schauen bis wann ich heute raus komme, würde mich nochmal per SMS bei Dir melden
> 
> Wenn es weiterhin so trocken bleibt, können wir die Solituderunde gerne mal angehen.
> 
> ...


 
OK,melde dich
Runde reden wir uns noch zusammen
Wenn sich keiner meldet,dann gehts in die Gegenrichtung
CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hit (23. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> OK,melde dich
> Runde reden wir uns noch zusammen
> Wenn sich keiner meldet,dann gehts in die Gegenrichtung
> CU
> Tom



Also für mich hat sich das Radeln heute schon erledigt, wieder mal macht mir das Geschäft einen Strich durch die Rechnung 

Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!

Alex


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. März 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Also für mich hat sich das Radeln heute schon erledigt, wieder mal macht mir das Geschäft einen Strich durch die Rechnung
> 
> Euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß!
> 
> Alex


 
Schade,ich bin dann mal wech..
CU
Tom


----------



## boernie (23. März 2011)

super geile runde durch den Rotenacker geheizt und zu beginn mal kleien Trail gefahren


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. März 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> super geile runde durch den Rotenacker geheizt und zu beginn mal kleien Trail gefahren


 
Ja,war ne super Runde.Mal wieder bissle Gelände unter den Stollen gehabt!
Viele Strecken gesichtet die noch befahren werden wollen
Projekt "downhill" wird bald angegangen
Auf dem Rückweg an der Arena vorbei gefahren...mehr Ordnungshüter als Demonstranten...

Bis zum nächsten mal..

CU
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (24. März 2011)

also ich fahr 16.15 wieder richtung weissach wer mit will melden!


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. März 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> also ich fahr 16.15 wieder richtung weissach wer mit will melden!


 
Schade,dass gestern nicht mit bist...
Heute gehts laufen...kannst ja vorher ne Runde mitlaufen
Viel Spaß beim Radeln.
CU
Tom
PS:Gruß ausgerichtet?


----------



## boernie (24. März 2011)

hey tom wann folgen die bilder von unseerer Tour


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. März 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> hey tom wann folgen die bilder von unseerer Tour


 
Bitte schön...












Grüße
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (25. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Schade,dass gestern nicht mit bist...
> Heute gehts laufen...kannst ja vorher ne Runde mitlaufen
> Viel Spaß beim Radeln.
> CU
> ...




NA ja ich arbeiet halt bis 16 Uhr oder 16.30....dann kann ich leider nicht früher!
Ich fahr heute wie immer nach Weissach! Wer mit will! Melden! Wär schön mal nicht alleine zu fahren :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumag (25. März 2011)

@Tom
Wo habt ihr die Bilder im Rotenacker Wald gemacht?


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. März 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> NA ja ich arbeiet halt bis 16 Uhr oder 16.30....dann kann ich leider nicht früher!
> Ich fahr heute wie immer nach Weissach! Wer mit will! Melden! Wär schön mal nicht alleine zu fahren :-(


 
Wenn die zeit umgestellt ist,klappts bestimmt mal..
Dann holen wir den Boerni in VAI ab u. dann rüber nach Weisach
heute ist aber RR angesagt.

@rumag:
Bin jetzt nicht sicher ob das überhaupt zum Rotenacker Wald gehört,das ist aber oberhalb vom Leutesbächle(oder Leutlesbächle?)

Gruß
Tom


----------



## blauwild (25. März 2011)

...


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. März 2011)

blauwild schrieb:


> bin hier nur aus zufall gelandet, aber die trails nach weissach würde ich ja auch gerne kennenlernen...bin früher öfters mal dahinten rumgefahren... allerdings war ich der Meinung, dass es da doch eigentlich nur straßen gibt... lass mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen...
> 
> eure ideen hinter dem Schloß Solitude rumzukurven macht da schon mehr viel mehr Sinn da kenn ich so einiges an schönen Wegen...
> Falls Interesse besteht könnt ihr euch ja melden... im Thread "Regelmäßiger Biketreff in Weilimdorf"


 
Nach Weissach wird wohl fast nur Straße gefahren>mehr dazu kann die Juli schreiben
Solitude ist sicher demnächst ein Thema,dann geb ich im Weilimdorf Topic bescheid
Grüße
Tom


----------



## rumag (25. März 2011)

@Tom
Dann müsste es auf jeden Fall zum Rothenacker Wald gehören. Sieht aus wie an der Strecke vom Naturfreundehaus Richtung Schellenhof. Ich kenn bloß den Weg nicht, wo ihr grade steht. Kann man da weiterfahren (downhill) und kommt unten im Leutelsbachtal raus?


----------



## blauwild (25. März 2011)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (25. März 2011)

@rumag: nein dh sehr schlecht


----------



## riderhardy (25. März 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> @rumag: nein dh sehr schlecht



Moin, da gibt es schon einige kleine DH Strecken, an den Bunkern vorbei.
@Tom:machen wir dann beim nächsten Mal.
@ Börnie: da kannst dann dein neues richtig laufen lassen.


bis später
Hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. März 2011)

rumag schrieb:


> @Tom
> Dann müsste es auf jeden Fall zum Rothenacker Wald gehören. Sieht aus wie an der Strecke vom Naturfreundehaus Richtung Schellenhof. Ich kenn bloß den Weg nicht, wo ihr grade steht. Kann man da weiterfahren (downhill) und kommt unten im Leutelsbachtal raus?


 
Das ist nur ein kurzer Weg im wohl ehemaligen Weinberg.
Später musst ne alte Weinbergtreppe hoch u. durch ein altes Eisentor durch.
Also wenn bock hast,können wir probieren ob wir da runter kommen.
Aber ich werde es sicher nicht laufen lassen,weil unten Bäume u. Gestrüpp kommt.Hab mir das auch von unten angesehen.
Könnte machbar sein,ist aber mega steil im unteren Teil.
 Und ob der smart-sam den ich hinten gerade montiert habe die richtige Pelle ist ?
Denke ein fat albert hilft den Gripp zu finden...

@blauwild:Sa.od. So. wird bestimmt klappenDeine Ecke kenne ich auch noch nicht...

@hardyen Trail an den Bunkern hab ich dem Boernie gezeigt>eine meiner ersten Touren mit dem GT mit den Enduro Jungs>böses Ding Damals...

Grüße
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (26. März 2011)

Moin
@ Tom: komm gerade von einer kleinen morgendlichen Tour heim, ging ganz gut
Hoffentlich klappt's die kommende Woche
@ Boernie:wie kannst du die kommende Woche ?
Und noch was, am 02.04 macht der Bikepark Beerfelden wieder auf0
D
Bis später

Hardy


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. März 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> @ Tom: komm gerade von einer kleinen morgendlichen Tour heim, ging ganz gut
> Hoffentlich klappt's die kommende Woche
> @ Boernie:wie kannst du die kommende Woche ?
> ...


 
Moin,
in 1h gehts mit den RR Leuten rund..schaun wir mal was heute noch geht...
Bike Park?...ich weis nicht so recht...
Bis später
cu
tom


----------



## boernie (26. März 2011)

die kommende woche habe ich spätschicht also arebite ich von 11:00-20:00uhr also gehts nur am wochenende


----------



## jojo456 (26. März 2011)

Kommende Woche habe ich mehr Zeit...
Heut und Morgen soll es ja regnen 80%-90% Regenrisko


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. März 2011)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Kommende Woche habe ich mehr Zeit...
> Heut und Morgen soll es ja regnen 80%-90% Regenrisko


 
Heute hats noch nicht geregnet.
Morgen könnte es naß werden.Wennns trocken bleibt drehe ich ne Runde mit dem Motorrad
Grüße
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (26. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Heute hats noch nicht geregnet.
> Morgen könnte es naß werden.Wennns trocken bleibt drehe ich ne Runde mit dem Motorrad
> Grüße
> Tom



Moin,


@Tom: du mit dem Motorrad, ich glaub's nicht ,hehe

Bis später 

Hardy


----------



## riderhardy (26. März 2011)

Kurze Tour gemacht,Bein hat gehalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (26. März 2011)

das freute mich das dein bein wieder halbwegs i.o ist


----------



## jojo456 (26. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Heute hats noch nicht geregnet.
> Morgen könnte es naß werden.Wennns trocken bleibt drehe ich ne Runde mit dem Motorrad
> Grüße
> Tom



Den ganzen Abend (so ab 17 Uhr) hat es geregnet 
Morgen wird alles viel zu nass sein


----------



## Juli1985 (27. März 2011)

Nass ist kein Hinderniss! dann macht es erst richtig Spass!

Wir fahern am Dienstag 17.30 eine kleine Feierabendrunde hier! Wer willmit!


----------



## riderhardy (27. März 2011)

Moin,

Tja Dienstags, keine Chance,immer THW Dienst
Klappt dann hoffentlich an einem anderen Tagt


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. März 2011)

Ich bin heut nicht auf dem MTB>zu naß.

Di. bin ich auch raus>Klettertag

Do. könnten wir den 1. MTB Treff 2011 am Schloß machen 1700.
Runde ist noch offen.
Wer hat Lust?

CU
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (27. März 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## rumag (27. März 2011)

Donnerstag ist eingeplant. Freu mich schon euch kennenzulernen....


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. März 2011)

rumag schrieb:


> Donnerstag ist eingeplant. Freu mich schon euch kennenzulernen....


 
 passt...


----------



## jojo456 (27. März 2011)

Habe vermutlich auch Zeit. Wie habt ihr vor zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (27. März 2011)

leider muß ich passen da ich bis 20:00 uhr arbeiten muß


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. März 2011)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Habe vermutlich auch Zeit. Wie habt ihr vor zu fahren?


 
Könnte ja Richtung Markgröningen fahren u. dich dort abholen?
Wir kommen von Möglingen aus...
@Boernie:Wie heist die Bushaltestelle an der Du das letzte mal gewartet hast?


----------



## jojo456 (27. März 2011)

In welche Richtung wollt ihr dann von Markgröningen aus? Könnten uns ja da am Marktplatz treffen. 
Je nachdem wie das Wetter wird bin ich dabei!


----------



## boernie (27. März 2011)

@tom: das weiß ich leider nicht
aber der Vorschlag vom jojo456 ist gut den Marktplatz kann man nicht übersehen


----------



## Juli1985 (27. März 2011)

Ihr immer mit eurem Wetter!


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Abfahrt:LB/Ossweil 1645
> Abfahrt Schloß LB:1700
> Treff:Abfahrt Markgröningen1730(Industriegebiet/Kreuzung Steinbeisstraße-Aspergerstr.)
> Tour:Noch relativ offen
> ...


 
So,mein Text wieder gefunden.Sollte zu finden sein
Fahre nicht in die Stadt Mitte>ist mir zu viel Fußgängerverkehr.

@Alex:Gleicher text >gleiche Frage??

Bei Regen fällt es aus>bitte kurzfristig hier reinschaun.
oder die Juli macht die schlecht Wetter Gruppe?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo456 (27. März 2011)

Ich hoff mal ich darf das hier fragen 

Kennt ihr hier in der nähe eine nette Fahrrad Werkstatt bei der ich Teile austauschen lassen kann und auch eine *zuverlässige *Wartung gemacht wird?
Z.b Bremse entlüften oder schlicht und einfach eine andere Bremse montieren die ich ihm bringe.

Könnt ihr, falls das klappt, am Donnerstag ein Blick auf mein Rad werfen? Ob es irgendetwas zu bemängeln gibt 

Ich bin neu und habe für sowas leider noch nicht das Auge!


----------



## Hit (28. März 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> So,mein Text wieder gefunden.Sollte zu finden sein
> Fahre nicht in die Stadt Mitte>ist mir zu viel Fußgängerverkehr.
> 
> @Alex:Gleicher text >gleiche Frage??
> ...



Bei mir siehts gut aus, bin dabei! 

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. März 2011)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Ich hoff mal ich darf das hier fragen
> 
> Kennt ihr hier in der nähe eine nette Fahrrad Werkstatt bei der ich Teile austauschen lassen kann und auch eine *zuverlässige *Wartung gemacht wird?
> Z.b Bremse entlüften oder schlicht und einfach eine andere Bremse montieren die ich ihm bringe.
> ...


 
Sorry,kann Dir da nicht weiterhelfen.
In deiner Nähe wüsste ich jetzt nichts...
Ich lass meine Sachen bei SDE-Bikes in Mundelsheim machen>klein u. fein.
Bin dort morgen von 16-18Uhr

@Alex:

Wetter ist bis Mi. gut,aber ab Do.?

CU
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (28. März 2011)

Moin,

Bis Mittwoch gilt: Ride on


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. März 2011)

So hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden Donnerstag 16.45 bei Tommy
Weil Hardy jetzt wieder geschrieben hat bis Mittwoch ride on (ich vermute das beziehst du aufs Wetter oder?)
Jojo: lass uns am Donnerstag bei biken darüber sprechen!

Würd dann auch mal wieder mitfahren, alleding ist mein Morwood gerade kaputt und da muss ich Hardtail fahren, aber das dürfte ja kein problem sein 

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (28. März 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden Donnerstag 16.45 bei Tommy
> Weil Hardy jetzt wieder geschrieben hat bis Mittwoch ride on (ich vermute das beziehst du aufs Wetter oder?)
> Jojo: lass uns am Donnerstag bei biken darüber sprechen!
> 
> ...



Moin

@Paul: genau,ich meinte das Wetter


----------



## riderhardy (28. März 2011)

Moin,

Gerade meinen Schichtplan bekommen,die ganze Woche bis 18 Uhr

Na ja, ist halt so


----------



## blauwild (28. März 2011)

...


----------



## jojo456 (28. März 2011)

Kann ich bei jemand mit der Sbahn vorbeikommen und meine Formula k18 entlüften?^^
Grade festgestellt, dass meine Belege zu weit unten sind. Die neuen bekomme ich nicht drauf, weil die Bremskolben nicht weit genug nach hinten gehen bzw. ein kleines bischen zu weit rein rutschen.

Edit:
Habe doch noch die Beläge draufbekommen ---> Runterfeilen hat geholfen. Jetzt ist er leider ballig und singt


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. März 2011)

blauwild schrieb:


> wenn ich am Donnerstag motiviert bin und lust hab (von weilimdorf herzuradeln) und das wetter auch noch gut ist würde ich ab Markgröningen auch mitfahren... natürlich nur wenn ihr mir sagt, dass es auch ein paar singletrails gibt - sich das ganze also lohnt... sonst fahr ich vielleicht doch lieber bei mir vor der haustüre. hoffe nen hardtail ist erlaubt zum mitfahren?!
> ach eine frage noch wieviele km stehen eigentlich auf dem programm??


 
Na erst muss mal das Wetter besser werden wie vorher gesagt
Denke wenn der Alex dabei ist wird er uns ein paar Trails zeigen,wenn nicht gehen wir sie suchen
Ein paar sind ja bekannt u. nicht übel,aber ob es sich lohnt von W.i.D. anzureisen kann ich nicht sagen...
Wir lassen uns auch mal geren deine Gegend zeigen
Hardtail ist mehr als ausreichend.
Ich nehme mein schweres Fully,das kann was ab

@jojo:Sorry,hab das beim MTB auch noch nicht gemacht,aber beim Motorrad musst nur den Kolben zurück drücken,dann sollte es passen.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo456 (28. März 2011)

Uiuiui was habt ihr bloß vor zu fahren? Wenn ich schon höre, dass du dein Fully nimmst 

Fahre mit dem Hardtail und bin noch keine richtigen Trails damit gefahren.


----------



## Juli1985 (29. März 2011)

Also heute abend 17.30 Haurunde ossweil! 2 bis 2,5 h! Wer mit will 17.30 am KH!


----------



## Beton-Paul (29. März 2011)

he Jojo also runterfeilen ist ziehmlich doof, ist eh nicht viel drauf!
Damit du die Bremskolben besser reindrücken kannst, die Geberkolbenschraube am Hebel ganz rausschrauben und dann (mit den alten Belägen) die Kolben am Sattel lansam und gleichmäßig reindrücken! Ich hab mir einen kleinen Holzkeil gemachr, den drücke ich rein, warte bis das Öl zurückgestörm ist, und dann kannst du das ganz einfach wechsel! Wie schon geschrieben, wir können am Do. nochmal darüber sprechen!

Paul


----------



## Hit (29. März 2011)

Wetter soll ja jetzt am Donnerstag doch ganz gut werden


----------



## rumag (29. März 2011)

Da ich in Asperg wohne, werde ich in Markgröningen auf euch warten. Ist der genaue Treffpunkt die Bushaltestelle an der Asperger Straße / Ecke Steinbeisstrasse?


----------



## Beton-Paul (29. März 2011)

So wie Sie gesagt haben ist es am Donnerstag besser wie am Mittwoch!

Thomas hast du die Handynummer vom Tom! damit du wenn wir dich verfehlen anrufen können ?

Johannes ich hab dir auf deine privatnachricht geantwortet!

Grüße
Paul

P.S. Hat jemand lust auf ne kleine runde duch die Stadt heute abend?


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. März 2011)

rumag schrieb:


> Da ich in Asperg wohne, werde ich in Markgröningen auf euch warten. Ist der genaue Treffpunkt die Bushaltestelle an der Asperger Straße / Ecke Steinbeisstrasse?


 


@jojo:das Fully nehme ich für fast alles,nur auf den Waldautobahnen u. Straße dann eher das GT was wesentlich leichter rollt.
Das Hardtail rollt schwerer als das Fully,deshalb fällt die Wahl recht einfach mit dem schweren Fully.Hat nix mit der Strecke zu tun.

@Paule:Ab wann willst heute Abend fahren?
Bin in Mundelsheim am RR basteln...aber danach event.?
Muss auch noch neue Bremsklötze auf das Fully machen.Hoffe ich hab nicht den gleichen Mist wie der Jojo(bin ja nur V-Brakes gewöhnt).

Daumen drücken für den Do.

@Juli:sorry wegen heute,aber viell. sieht man sich am Do.?

CU
Tom


----------



## jojo456 (29. März 2011)

asd


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. März 2011)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Wollten wir uns nicht auf dem Marktplatz treffen?
> 
> Donnerstag soll warm werden, aber ich glaub die Sonne kommt nicht durch
> 
> Grade ist das Wetter Großartig! Ich hock mich jetzt raus und mach Mittag


 
Treffpunkt bleibt erst mal so in Markgöningen.Event. gibts auch mal ne Änderung wenn sich das mit der Runde "eingespielt" hat.
Ich vermeide Treffpunkte mit viel Fußgänger um einen herum>wenn dann auf ein Schalg 5-6 MTB`ler losfahren könnte das für das Fußvolk bissle komisch werden...

Hier die heutige Wettervorhersage für Do.:
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006439
Wir könnten Glück haben u. werden nicht naß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (29. März 2011)

Meinst du heute nachmittag?

Sagen 17 Uhr und Kirche Voba Arena etc.?!

Schick dir meine Nummer 

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. März 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Meinst du heute nachmittag?
> 
> Sagen 17 Uhr und Kirche Voba Arena etc.?!
> 
> ...


 
Schaff ich nicht,sorry.Bin dann raus...
Fahre dann ,wenn überhaupt, von Mundelsheim ne Runde RR
Viel Spaß
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (29. März 2011)

hey fahre 16 uhr richtung weissach...könnten usn aj unterwegs treffen! paul aghst ja meien nr oder von thomas! Melde dich!


----------



## Beton-Paul (29. März 2011)

Hallo Schöne Frau, ich bin mit dem dirt unterwegs!

Grüßle an Thomas wir sehen uns dann Donnerstag

Paul


----------



## jojo456 (30. März 2011)

Kein besonders gutes Wetter. Hoffentlich wirds morgen besser.
Wo ist der genaue Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. März 2011)

jojo456 schrieb:


> Kein besonders gutes Wetter. Hoffentlich wirds morgen besser.
> Wo ist der genaue Treffpunkt?


 
Immer noch gilt:
Abfahrt:LB/Ossweil 1645
Abfahrt Schloß LB:1700
Treff:Abfahrt Markgröningen1730(Industriegebiet/Kreuzung Steinbeisstraße-Aspergerstr.) Bushaltestelle
Tour:Noch relativ offen 

Wetter:
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006701

Na lassen wir uns überraschen...u. Daumen drücken das es erst Abends regnet

CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo456 (30. März 2011)

Ich freu mich 

edit: 
Meine Bremse singt grade noch wunderschön  (Neue Beläge) Nehmt den Gehörschutz mit


----------



## Juli1985 (31. März 2011)

Hey Boy!? 
Wie ist die Lage???
FAhren oder nicht fahren?
Wo trefft ihr euch in Ossweil! Kann mich jemand ab holen...wohne ja noch nicht so lang da ?

LG Juli


----------



## Hit (31. März 2011)

So wie es im Wetterbericht aussieht, brauchen wir heute schon richtig viel Glück das es mit dem radeln hin haut 

Ich denke das müssen wir recht kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## Beton-Paul (31. März 2011)

Also solange es nicht pisst wie harry!
Juli ich hol dich 16.40 Uhr  ab (bist ja hofffentlich abfahrferitg)und dann fahren wir rüber zu Tom!
Wenn es arg regnet telefonieren wir.

Bis später

Paul

Wird schon werden


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. März 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> So wie es im Wetterbericht aussieht, brauchen wir heute schon richtig viel Glück das es mit dem radeln hin haut
> 
> Ich denke das müssen wir recht kurzfristig entscheiden.


 
Denke ich auch>es macht kein Sinn (für mich) im Regen zu fahren.
Wenn man in den Regen kommt,dann ist es eben so u. macht mir nix aus,aber im regen losfahren tue ich auch nicht!

Gestern war das Wetter auch etwas seltsam.In manchen Stadtteilen hat es geregnet u. in manchen überhaupt nicht.

Hoffe aber das Beste u. der Alex kann uns bissle was in seiner Gegend zeigen

CU
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (31. März 2011)

Ok Paul!
Du wiesst ja wo ich wohne ;-)
Aug Thomas treffen wir dann in Markgröningen! Der kopmmt direkt mim Radl von der Arbeit!
Und 16.40 hallo...Abfahrfertig! Muss mich ja schick machen für meine ganzen Jungs! ;-)

Bis später!


----------



## Beton-Paul (31. März 2011)

Ich kann ja früher kommen und dir bei aussuchen der Klamotten helfen/beraten (grins)


----------



## Juli1985 (31. März 2011)

Ja bitte!
brauch ja noch die passende Handtasche und Ohringe etc...;-)


----------



## blauwild (31. März 2011)

...


----------



## Juli1985 (31. März 2011)

Gut wie sieht es mitd em rest aus! DAnn kann ih nämlicgh länger in der arbeit bleiben!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muchomamba (31. März 2011)

toll sieht das nicht aus
http://www.wetteronline.de/radar.htm
Dürfte erst so 18-19 Uhr durchgezogen sein


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. März 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Gut wie sieht es mitd em rest aus! DAnn kann ih nämlicgh länger in der arbeit bleiben!?


 
LB Stadtmitte=Dauerregen,so macht das MTB fahren keinen Spaß

@Juli:Frag mal bitte den Thomas wie es in Weissach aussieht>aus der Richtung kommt das schlechte Wetter!

Wenn es sich einregnet bin ich auch raus.sorry.Da macht es im Wald auch kein Spaß:kotz:
Nächsten Do..gleicher Ort...selbe Zeit

Gruß
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (31. März 2011)

Es regnet in Weissach! genauso wie hier!?


----------



## Beton-Paul (31. März 2011)

Gut dann lassen wirs es heute (fängt ja schon gut an die Saison) Nice Day
Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (31. März 2011)

Juli dann müssen wir das mit dem Klamotten aussuchen auch nächste Woche verschieben!


----------



## Juli1985 (31. März 2011)

oh schade....aber ok ;-)


----------



## riderhardy (31. März 2011)

Moin,

Regen schade für euch:heul

Hoffentlich klappt's kommende Woche


----------



## jojo456 (31. März 2011)

Schade 
Steht fürs We schon was an?


----------



## Juli1985 (31. März 2011)

ja...bei uns schon...so evtl schwäbische alp...sa??ßevtl fernsehturm!Frauenkopf! Ein paar Trails jagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumag (31. März 2011)

Dann nächste Woche................ Wie sieht es bei euch am Sonntag aus?


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. März 2011)

Bin fürs We raus u. mit dem RR unterwegs.
Wünsch Euch ein schönes We>es wird bis zu 25°C!!
Wegen heute ist schade,aber so machts echt kein Spaß.
Hoffe alle lesen das hier....
Also bis KW 14
CU
Tom


----------



## jojo456 (31. März 2011)

Ich kann Samstag bis 14 uhr... ^^ da sollte ich zuhause sein. Am So habe ich den ganzen tag Zeit.

Der Kollege Blauwild plant für Samstag 14 Uhr eine Tour Richtung Solitude, richtig?

Samstag ist wohl Sonne Pur!
Wie siehts aus? Ich kann nur zwischen 14 und 17 Uhr nicht...


----------



## Hit (31. März 2011)

Zuffenhausen: Dauerregen 

Also gut, dann halt nächste Woche!

Euch allen ein traumhaftes Wochenende auf dem bike!

Grüße
Alex


----------



## riderhardy (31. März 2011)

Moin,


Wir fahren am WE nach Hindelang den Park rocken,

und das gute Wetter ausnutzen

Bis kommende Woche dann

@Tom: viel Spass bei deiner Tour


----------



## blauwild (31. März 2011)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumag (31. März 2011)

blauwild schrieb:


> 100% Richtig! an der Uhrzeit kann man aber meinetwegen gerne noch rütteln... würde gegebenenfalls auch schon Samstag morgens fahren, wenn sich hier noch paar Mitfahrer finden...
> 
> ansonsten gäb's natürlich auch noch den Sonntag!


 
Sonntag könnte gehen. Samstag ist schon verplant.


----------



## Stefan72 (31. März 2011)

.
edit:

ups sorry falscher fred..


----------



## Juli1985 (31. März 2011)

ja sagt was geht am sa !


----------



## Juli1985 (31. März 2011)

morgen 16 uhr nach Weissach! Wer mit will melden!


----------



## blauwild (31. März 2011)

...


----------



## jojo456 (31. März 2011)

9 Uhr wo?


----------



## blauwild (31. März 2011)

...


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. März 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> @Tom: viel Spass bei deiner Tour


 
Danke>werde die 25°C genießen u. sicher kurz/kurz fahren können
Dir auch viel Spaß beim DH...aber aufpassen,gelle?Saisson fängt erst an

@all:Viel Spaß Euch allen am We

CU
Tom


----------



## jojo456 (31. März 2011)

blauwild schrieb:


> weiß ja nicht aus welchen richtungen ihr auftaucht (und ob mit auto oder bahn...oder bike) würde aber mal folgendes vorschlagen:
> 
> Kreuzung Lindental/ Pforzheimerstraße in Weilimdorf
> (also mehr oder weniger direkt an der U6, zwischen den Haltestellen Pfostenwäldle und Landauerstraße, in etwa dort wo die Pizzeria steht...)
> ...



Pizzeria Don Giovanni?


----------



## blauwild (31. März 2011)

...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo456 (31. März 2011)

Alles klar!


----------



## blauwild (31. März 2011)

...


----------



## kreisimeck (31. März 2011)

sers jungs  und medels 
2011 is ja jetzt mal so richtig da und ich weiß ja nich wie viele von euch au schweres gerät fahren (vom paul kann ich sagen dass er´s tut), weil am sonntag geht nach wildbad und wenn einer von euch evtl. au dort aufkreuzt wär echt cool  aber vorallem möche ich mal die liebe juliane in nen park mit mir bitten, da ja treppenfahren sooooo langweilig is würde ich mal deine künste im park gerne sehn!! und mein centurion mach ich die tage mal fit dass ich wieder mit euch mit kann
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. April 2011)

Hallo Stefan, bin leider am Wochenende nicht da sonst gerne, was ist denn bei dir gerade los? Hat dich Marco gefragt ob du mit nach Livignio gehst ? Happy Weekend
Paul


----------



## Juli1985 (1. April 2011)

Oh Steffen, i am sorry!
Sonntag bin ich auf der Schwäbischenalb Höhenmeter reißen ;-)! Also das was du hoch schiebst fahre ich hoch ;-) und das was du runter trägst...fliege ich runter ;-) mit meinem nicht so schweren Gerät!
Bekommst auch mal wieder ne Tour hin?

An den REst 
Trefft ihr euch jetzt echt am Sa um 9?
Weil wenn dann muss ich allein kommen, Thomas steht um die Zeit net auf ;-)


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. April 2011)

Moin zusammen,

@Steffen:Schön wieder was von Dir zu lesenMach mal das Centurion fertig>Kondi brauchst auch beim DH

@Juli:Als HM Sammlerin kann ich Dir das ans Herz legen:
http://www.albextrem.de/de/albextrem/content/cycling/distance/profile/
Wenn Du/Ihr mitfahren wollt>ich könnt Euch event. noch nen Startplatz besorgen.Dann fahre ich auch mit dem MTB mit
Bin für die 210Km/3450HM gemeldet.
...kannst ja am Mo. erzählen wie viele KM u. HM Du am We auf deiner kommenden Alb-Tour zusammen gemacht hast.Kannst Dir ja dann überlegen am 3. Juli 11 mit zu fahren

@Paule:Was macht eigentlich dein Busle?Seh ihn gar nicht mehr bei Dir am Haus?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## jojo456 (1. April 2011)

wer ist von euch Samstag 9 Uhr dabei?
Blauwild
Stefan 
Ich 

@ Paul schade!


----------



## riderhardy (1. April 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Danke>werde die 25°C genießen u. sicher kurz/kurz fahren können
> Dir auch viel Spaß beim DH...aber aufpassen,gelle?Saisson fängt erst an
> 
> @all:Viel Spaß Euch allen am We
> ...



moin,

@tom: werde ich tun


----------



## riderhardy (1. April 2011)

Moin,

habe heute nen Gleittag, schwing mich jetzt auf´s Bike, und grüsse alle Berufstätigen, hehe

Kommenden Donnerstag klappts hoffentlich mir der ersten gemeinsammen Tour

Also ein schönes We dann für alle

Bilder aus Hindelang folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (1. April 2011)

Wenn es morgen gegen 10:30 gehen würde, würde ich mitkommen


----------



## blauwild (1. April 2011)

...


----------



## riderhardy (1. April 2011)

blauwild schrieb:


> ..



Moin,

Na das ist ka mal ne echte Antwort ....


----------



## jojo456 (1. April 2011)

Also Morgen früh 9 Uhr beim Don Giovanni 
Fährt jemand gegen 8.30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Korntal vorbei? ^^


----------



## blauwild (1. April 2011)

...


----------



## riderhardy (1. April 2011)

blauwild schrieb:


> @riderhardy: nur ein zitat einfügen ging halt nicht...



@blauwild:alles klar,viel Spaß dann morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (1. April 2011)

Wir können uns ja dort treffen


----------



## jojo456 (1. April 2011)

Also man sieht sich morgen um 9 Uhr beim Don Giovanni


----------



## riderhardy (2. April 2011)

moin,


nen paar impressionen:


----------



## riderhardy (3. April 2011)

moin,

wieder zurück aus der Freiheit in die schwäbische Provinz,

war ein tolles WE, lauter fette Bikes und super Strecken

man sieht sich Donnerstag


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. April 2011)

Meld mich auch wieder zurück.
Schee wars...viele KM u. HM gesammelt.
Morgen ist Rugetag.
@Hardy:hast jetzt mal probiert mit den Bildern in groß einzustellen?Bilder sind supet,nur zu klein
@all:Für Do. Daumen drücken
CU
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (4. April 2011)

Wir sind auch wieder da schöööön wars ;-)
Morgen steht ne Tour an...mit Trails etc! wer kann und will!

LG


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. April 2011)

Wann und Wo morgen??? Komm erst später raus weiss net obs langt!

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. April 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @Paule:Was macht eigentlich dein Busle?Seh ihn gar nicht mehr bei Dir am Haus?
> 
> Grüße
> Tom


 
@Juli:Morgen gehst wie immer an den Fels...

@Paule:siehe oben..

@allo. solls wieder super Wetter geben
Denke wir machen das am Do. wie letzte Woche geplant!

Cu
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (4. April 2011)

@ paul! Fahr schon so um 14 Urh lso denk ich...kannst aber nachkommen!?


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. April 2011)

QTom:Wir waren diese Wochenende in Garmisch(mit Bus) klar bin ich keinen tausende km mit dem Rennrad gefahren oder 100km im Bikepark, aber es war schön und ich war mit meiner Familie bei Freunden und hatte super Wetter. Und der Bus läuft prima.


  Di. wird nix muss 16 Uhr zum Zahnarzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (4. April 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> QTom:Wir waren diese Wochenende in Garmisch(mit Bus) klar bin ich keinen tausende km mit dem Rennrad gefahren oder 100km im Bikepark, aber es war schön und ich war mit meiner Familie bei Freunden und hatte super Wetter. Und der Bus läuft prima.
> 
> 
> Di. wird nix muss 16 Uhr zum Zahnarzt!


 
Ah ok,deshalb hab ich dein Bus nicht mehr gesehen
Radfreies We hat doch auch was
...ich bin auch keine 1000 Km gefahren

Hab diese Woche auch ein Zahn-Doc termin

Cu am Do.
Tom


----------



## kreisimeck (4. April 2011)

Hei leute,
so bin in einem stück und ohne schäden am bike aus wildbad zurück  und ich kann nur sagen es war ein verdammt guter tag, vorallem wenn man markus klausmann mal beim fahren zuschaun kann, touren sind bei mir wieder so gegen juli geplant füher geht´s wegen meiner prüfung nicht
gruß steffen


----------



## riderhardy (4. April 2011)

Moin,

Sind ja alle gesund wieder da, das ist sehr erfreulich

Kommendes WE ist mal wieder Bikepark angesagt

Mal schaun wo es uns so hintreibt

Hindelang war genial

@tom: die Fotos sind vom Handy eingestellt,muss weiter versuchen sie grösser zu kriegen


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. April 2011)

@Steffen:Gibts Bilder?Touren im Juli passt doch

@Hardy:Es ist geil einfach nix zu machen
Am We bin ich ja in Kirchzarten>mal schaun ob es mir zum Bikepark reicht>so ne schöne Schaui-Tour mit dem MTB hat auch was
Woche drauf dann Weinlandtour>hab mich angemeldet


----------



## kreisimeck (4. April 2011)

@Tom klar gibts bilder http://freerider-lb.jimdo.com/ hier auf unserer hp


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. April 2011)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> @Tom klar gibts bilder http://freerider-lb.jimdo.com/ hier auf unserer hp


 
Ist das nicht die Trinkner-Gruppe?
Hoffe esklappt mit dem neuen Bike?
...für mich ist das nix...zu viel Springen..zu viel Bike..zu wenig Hochfahren

Do.wird gutes Wetter
CU
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. April 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Do.wird gutes Wetter
> CU
> Tom


 
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006439


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. April 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Ist das nicht die Trinkner-Gruppe?
> Hoffe esklappt mit dem neuen Bike?
> ...für mich ist das nix...zu viel Springen..zu viel Bike..zu wenig Hochfahren
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. April 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Jup das sind die! gibt aber auch noch ne Trinkner Seite!
> 
> Paul


 
Ach so,dachte das wäre die T.-seite
Paule,das wäre doch dann was für dich,oder?Sehe dich bei der Crew Aufstellung aber nicht...
Ich bin froh ,wenn meine Bandscheibe sich ruhig verhält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (5. April 2011)

Ich fahr mit denen nach Livignio!
Ja das ist auch was für mich!


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. April 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ich fahr mit denen nach Livignio!
> Ja das ist auch was für mich!


 
Na dann schon mal Hals u. Beinbruch!
Sag mal,die sind ja ca. halb so alt wie du?
Krass..die machen dich doch fertig


----------



## kreisimeck (5. April 2011)

Sers jungs  
also des is nich die trinkner gruppe weil wir was ohne trinkner machen wollten, wenn wir was für die ganze trinknerwerbung bekommen würden wär des wieder ne andere sache.
@Paul livignio geht bei mir nich weil am abfahrtstag ist meine gesellenprüfung -.- aber du kannst ja mal mit uns mit wenn wir einfach so mal wieder in park gehn
@Tom auch wenn der paul mehr als doppelt so alt ist wie ich komm ich noch nicht an ihn ran
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. April 2011)

He Tom nicht das alter ist wichtig sonder der Spaß an der Sache!
Ich bin kein wilder Springer, aber ich ich fahre denke ich fast alles und das mit spaß runter, und die Jungs wrten auch mal gerne! Die sind echt voll in Ordnung und der Rest ist schnuppe! So evtl. Rommelshausen !
Q Steffen danke aber das wird sich schnell ändern, und ich werd nur noch das Hinterrad von dir sehen!
Viel Glück bei der Prüfung

Paul

P.S der Hardy geht doch auch noch gerne in den Bikepark und ist schon älter wie ich Tom! Vielleicht muss du es auch endlich mal angehen und nicht immer nur" mal schauen" schreiben.


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. April 2011)

Nee nee,Schuster bleib bei deinen Leisten.
Für mich wird das nie was werden.
Hab da ne andere Definition von Genießertour.
Abfahrt macht für mich erst richtig Laune,wenn ich mich 1-2h den Berg hochgestrampelt habe
Dazu genieße ich langsame Abfahrten,die gerne auch etwas schwieriger sein dürfen,bei dem Fahrtechnik nicht unwichtig ist.
Eben angepasstes Fahren mit 0-120mm Federweg.
Da lachen doch die Enduro/DH`ler über so wenig Federweg.
Mein Körper ist nicht mehr 20 ,der nicht mehr so viel wegsteckt.
Bin froh,wenn ich mir bei meinen Touren nichts antue.
Nee nee,ich fahre meine MTB-Touren u. gut isses


----------



## riderhardy (5. April 2011)

Moin,

Bikepark ist ne Supersache, aber jeder muss das für sich entscheiden

Ich denke auch der Tom wird mal mitkommen, gelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (6. April 2011)

So sieht es aus. jeder das seine und mir das meine 
Hab heut einen Laufradsatz gekauft, und hoff das mein Morwood nächste Woche wieder funkt, hab lansam keine lust mehr auf Hardtail fahren grins

Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. April 2011)

Ach morgen 16.45 bei Tom und 17 uhr wieder am schloß oder ?????


----------



## rumag (6. April 2011)

Und 17.30 Uhr Bushaltestelle Markgröningen..........


----------



## Juli1985 (6. April 2011)

Ich bin raus für morgen NAchtdienst!


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. April 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ach morgen 16.45 bei Tom und 17 uhr wieder am schloß oder ?????


 


@Rumag:


Neuer LRS?
...Treppen u. das Gehopse geht wohl aufs Material

Od. hast Dir auch wie ich einen leichtern LRS angeschafft,damit es schneller den Berg hoch geht 

CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. April 2011)

Ne der Freilauf ist kaputt gegangen!


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. April 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ne der Freilauf ist kaputt gegangen!


 
Vom zuviel Bergabrollen?
Egal..ist sicher nicht materialschonend das DH fahren
Ich verschleiße das Material beim KM-sammeln
Mal sehen ob mein Arbeitskollege auch bald Do. am Start ist>mit dem könnt ihr übrigends in die Bikeparks gehen>denke da kann sich der eine od. andere noch was abgucken...nix für mich.


----------



## Nick.Name (6. April 2011)

rumag schrieb:


> Und 17.30 Uhr Bushaltestelle Markgröningen..........



da kann ich mich nur anschliessen   oder da schliess ich mich an.... naja besser nicht sonst komm ich ja nicht mehr weg na ab da fahr ich halt mit


----------



## Hit (7. April 2011)

Hi @all!

Bei mir wird es heute leider wieder nichts , Ich hab heute Nachmittag noch ne Besprechung rein gedrückt bekommen...

Dann müssen wir eben mal nach nem Termin an einem Sonntag Vormittag schauen 

Euch heute viel Spaß auf Eurer Tour!

Grüße
Alex


----------



## rumag (7. April 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Hi @all!
> 
> Bei mir wird es heute leider wieder nichts , Ich hab heute Nachmittag noch ne Besprechung rein gedrückt bekommen...
> 
> ...


 
Wie wäre der kommende Sonntag Vormittag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (7. April 2011)

rumag schrieb:


> Wie wäre der kommende Sonntag Vormittag?


 
Bin ich in Kirchzarten...Ihr könnt mich ja besuchen kommén

@Alex:Schade...dann nächste Woche?

Wer kommt den noch so alles?

@IB:Soll ich dich in Möglingen abholen?

CU
tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (7. April 2011)

Hi Tom ich komm zu dir und dann geht es weiter! Ich hoffe du bist schon gerichtet!

Bis dann
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. April 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hi Tom ich komm zu dir und dann geht es weiter! Ich hoffe du bist schon gerichtet!
> 
> Bis dann
> Paul



Hi Paule,
bist schon Zuhause?
Ich düse jetzt Heim,dann umziehen u. MTB klar machen.
Fahre aber vor dem Treffpunkt in die Stadt zum Naturzeit.de Laden.
(gegenüber vom Hobby Foto).
Also ich düse so 1615 in Ossweil los...wenn das schaffst,dann passt es.
sonst 1700 schloß
Ich nehme die lampen mit...man weis ja nie...
bis später.
cu
tom


----------



## Nick.Name (7. April 2011)

So, schön wars. 

Musste allerdings zuhause feststellen, das ich meine Lampe nicht mehr hatte.
Also nochmal ins Auto und die Strecke abfahren...nicht wirklich..nur zum Schellenhof und dann den Weg runter, da lag Sie dann im Gras ganz alleinebin aber froh und glücklich darüber.

@rumag: bist du noch lange unterwegs gewesen?

bis denne


----------



## rumag (8. April 2011)

Ja, schön wars. Eventuell ein bisschen zu kurz.............

@nick.name
Ich bin noch zwei Runden durch den Rotenacker Wald gefahren und habe noch ein paar Singletrails mitgenommen.


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. April 2011)

Moin, ja war mal wieder richtig schön, und das Wetter perfekt! Bis zum nächsten Mal. Grüße 

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. April 2011)

rumag schrieb:


> Ja, schön wars. Eventuell ein bisschen zu kurz.............
> 
> @nick.name
> Ich bin noch zwei Runden durch den Rotenacker Wald gefahren und habe noch ein paar Singletrails mitgenommen.


 
Ja,das nächste mal machen wir mehr geländelastiger
Aber der Thomas hatte Zuhause 85KM u. der Paul u. ich 45Km auf dem Tacho,das passt dann schon u. kurz vor Dunkelheit wars auch

@Thomas:Wo hattest den die Lampe ?Am Helm,oder am Lenker?Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen,aber super,dass sie wieder hast

War ne schöne Tour mit mal wieder "high speed" Rückfahrt

Grüße
Tom


----------



## rumag (8. April 2011)

rumag schrieb:


> Ja, schön wars. Eventuell ein bisschen zu kurz.............
> 
> @nick.name
> Ich bin noch zwei Runden durch den Rotenacker Wald gefahren und habe noch ein paar Singletrails mitgenommen.


 
Ich hatte ja quasi auch keine Anfahrt. Aber das wird sich sicher ändern, wenn wir von LB aus in eine andere Richtung fahren.


----------



## rumag (8. April 2011)

Steht morgen eine Tour an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (8. April 2011)

rumag schrieb:


> Steht morgen eine Tour an?


Ich bin fürs We raus>Heute Nachmittag bin ich in Kirchzarten.

Wünsch Euch schon mal ein super schönes We!
CU
Tom


----------



## das_gute_a (8. April 2011)

erstmal tach an alle

wollt mich auch mal wieder zu wort melden 
hab mich ein wenig rar gemacht 
aber motiviert mal wieder mit euch ne runde zu drehen falls die arbeitzeit es zu lässt 
(was sich momentan noch als sehr schwierig darstellt)

wünsch euch allen schon mal eine tolle bike-saison und das ich bald mal wieder mitfahren kann

grüße
a.

bevor ichs vergesse: 
hat jemand von euch noch eine kettenführung rumliegen die er nicht mehr braucht (keine schaltbare)
brauche dringend eine.
(keine lust mehr auf herabfallende ketten)

also falls jemand eine über hat bitte pm oder sms an mich
dann kann ich vielleicht schon am we mein bike einsatzbereit machen 
danke im voraus!
a.


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. April 2011)

Hi Arne, hab leider alles im einsatz und nix übrig, aber die koste nicht die Welt, Hi-Bike oder Bikemailorder!
Wo fährst du gerade so rum, wenn dir die Kette immer runterspringt?

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. April 2011)

das_gute_a schrieb:


> ....und das ich bald mal wieder mitfahren kann
> 
> grüße
> a.
> .


#

...gestern haben wir es noch von Dir gehabt wo Du wohl stecken magst...
Lass dich mal wieder blicken
cu
tom


----------



## boernie (8. April 2011)

Wer hat lust auf ne sonntagsrunde? bin dabei egal welche Uhrzeit


----------



## Nick.Name (8. April 2011)

so WE bin ich raus, bin in in Minga.

@tom hatte meine Lampe am Lenker und dann in den Rucksack gepackt. Als ich den kurz abgelegt habe ist sie rausgefallen.

Euch ein schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisimeck (9. April 2011)

Sers jungs,
geht wer in nen park am we und hat noch n platz frei?? ich muss des we irgenwie noch raus in die welt kommen  mein am is auch bald wieder fit dann gehts bei mir auch los 
gruß steffen


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. April 2011)

Ne sorry nur nach Rommelshausen, aber mein Auto ist schon voll!

Paul


----------



## Krid11 (10. April 2011)

Hallole,
ich weiß es ist ziemlich kurzfristig.
Aber vielleicht liest ja noch jemand mit und sucht jemanden zum mitfahren.
Mach mich demnächst aufs MTB und will ne Runde nach Hof und Lembach drehen. Dauer 2-3 Stunden. Abfahrt in 15-30 min.


----------



## Krid11 (10. April 2011)

Ok, keiner da. Fahr jetzt los. Erst mal Richtung Lemberg.
....und Tschüß.


----------



## boernie (10. April 2011)

war scho weg sonst wäre ich mit gefahren


----------



## Hit (10. April 2011)

rumag schrieb:


> Wie wäre der kommende Sonntag Vormittag?



Sorry, hab erst heute wieder rein geschaut und den Post gelesen 

Nächsten Sonntag kann ich nicht, Ostersonntag muss ich mal schauen ob ich ne Runde drehe.

Spätestens am 1. Mai würde ich gerne wieder ne Solituderunde drehen!

Und habt Ihr schon die neue Moutainbike gelesen, mit den Touren aus dem Ländle?
Da wurde der Rössleweg vorgeschlagen:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.3660.html
Würde ich im Sommer gerne mal fahren 

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## Hit (10. April 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Bin ich in Kirchzarten...Ihr könnt mich ja besuchen kommén
> 
> @Alex:Schade...dann nächste Woche?
> 
> ...



Hi Tom,

ich muß diese Woche mal pausieren, hab Schmerzen im Knie. 

Aber so wie es momentan bei mir im Büro rund geht, hätte es wahrscheinlich eh wieder nicht hin gehauen 

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. April 2011)

So leider muss ich mich auch für die Woche abmelden, ich hab tirisch Heuschnupfen und bekomm daduch leider nicht gut Luft! Ich hoff ich bin nächste Woche wieder dabei

Paul


----------



## boernie (11. April 2011)

ich bin diese Woche auch raus habe spätschicht
@Paule: tipp von mir besorg dir citirizin aus der apotheke das ist frei erhältlich und hilft ganz gut , das nehm ich auch und bin zufrieden


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. April 2011)

@Alex/Paul:Gute Besserung

@All:Am Do. sieht es mit dem Wetter nicht so gut aus...warten wir es mal ab...

CU
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (11. April 2011)

Hey Jung! Äh Männer ;-)
Also war am Sonntag wieder mal brav beim Fahrtechnik Training! Habe tolle Fortschritte gemahct laut Guide
Habe auch zwei coole Mädels kennengelernt aus LB, die fahren bald auch mal mit ;-)
Ansonsten heuet Abend kleine Runde, morgen Weissach, am Mittwoch fahr ich Solitude, Do..mit euch, Freitag Weissach!
Wer sich anschließen will melden!

Wetter muss halten 



bis dann


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. April 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Wetter muss halten
> 
> bis dann


 
Wetter sieht gar nicht mal so übel aus:
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006439

..aber im TV sah es heute im Ersten nicht so gut für diese Woche aus

Do. ist MTB Tag (wenns nicht regnet)

CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. April 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> ich bin diese Woche auch raus habe spätschicht
> @Paule: tipp von mir besorg dir citirizin aus der apotheke das ist frei erhältlich und hilft ganz gut , das nehm ich auch und bin zufrieden



Hab ich schon lang gemacht!

Danke


----------



## rumag (12. April 2011)

Ich bin die Woche auch raus. Leider zuviel Termine..........


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. April 2011)

Na heute ist mal wieder richtig schönes April Wetter, in höheren Regionen soll es wieder Schnee geben!


----------



## Hit (12. April 2011)

Wenn das Wetter passt, würde sich doch der Karfreitag Vormittag für ne Tour anbieten, oder?


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. April 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter passt, würde sich doch der Karfreitag Vormittag für ne Tour anbieten, oder?


 
Da bin ich raus>verziehe mich auf Elba


----------



## Hit (12. April 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Da bin ich raus>verziehe mich auf Elba



Das ist mal ne Alternative!


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. April 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Das ist mal ne Alternative!


 
Na ich hoffe doch,dass es sich lohnt zum MTB/RR fahren.Viell.auch mit Stopover in Latsch

Wegen Do. bin ich leider diese u. auch nächste Woche raus.


Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (13. April 2011)

Wer fährt denn morgen alles mit?

Ostern steht vieleicht Wets Weg an, oder Teile davon!


----------



## riderhardy (13. April 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Da bin ich raus>verziehe mich auf Elba



Moin, 

Donnerstag scheint nichts zu gehen,dreh dann ne runde RRc
Über Ostern ist Südtirol angesagt, dort wie immer Traumwetter und Trails
Man sieht sich


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. April 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Donnerstag scheint nichts zu gehen,dreh dann ne runde RRc
> Über Ostern ist Südtirol angesagt, dort wie immer Traumwetter und Trails
> Man sieht sich


 
Kann sein,dass ich nächsten Do. auch einen Trail bei Latsch unter die Stollen nehme

Wünsch Euch morgen viel Spaß
CU
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (14. April 2011)

Also fährt heute niemand?


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. April 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Also fährt heute niemand?


 
Sieht für heute recht "dünn" aus...

Bin ja raus,aber alle die fahren bitte kurz ein hallo,damit man sieht ob heute  überhaupt was geht.Danke

Grüße u. viel Spaß
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (14. April 2011)

nein bin krank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (14. April 2011)

Abend,

wie sieht´s denn bei euch am Samstag aus??

Bin noch ziemlich frisch unterwegs mit meinem Radon, aber auf meinem alten Eisenschwein viel Tourenerfahrung gesammelt. ;-)

Bin für jeden Spaß zu haben .... 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Juli1985 (14. April 2011)

hey...ich war heute Solitude fahren!
Sa..arbeiten...wollen am so Stromberg fahren!


----------



## Robby2107 (14. April 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> hey...ich war heute Solitude fahren!
> Sa..arbeiten...wollen am so Stromberg fahren!



Ich bin am Sonntag in der Kletterhalle in Waldau mal den senkrechten Weg einschlagen. ;-)
Je nach dem wann ihr los wollt wäre ich dabei. Denke ab 15-16Uhr kann ich da sein ...


----------



## Juli1985 (14. April 2011)

wir starten um 11 ;-)


----------



## Robby2107 (14. April 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> wir starten um 11 ;-)




Na da muß ich mich dann doch ausklinken. Da werd ich irgendwo in der Wand hängen 

Aber die Radlsaison beginnt ja auch erst ;-)


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. April 2011)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> wie sieht´s denn bei euch am Samstag aus??
> 
> ...


 
Hi Robby,
in nächster Zeit sind die We verplant,aber ich hoffe es wird mal klappen für ne schöne lange Runde.
Bin immer Di. am Fels>Hessigheim ab 1700
Geplant ist aber auch ne Tour von LB mit dem Rad nach Stetten (WN) an den Fels zum Klettern u. Grillen.
Wenn Du Lust hast,kannst dich ja melden

@Julie:Immer schön beim Traing bleiben
Willst am So. die Weinlandtour vom RTC Stuggi mitfahren?Grundlagentraining>125KM/950HM
http://www.1rv-stuttgardia.de/weinlandtour/weinlandtour.htm

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Krid11 (14. April 2011)

Guten Abend.
Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine Runde nach Hof und Lembach.
Zum "Besen", kleinen Happen essen und was trinken und dann wieder zurück. Dauer mit Futterpause 3-3,5 Std. Abfahrt 14.30Uhr Treffpunkt : Neckarweihingen, Gewerbegebiet, bei der Gaststätte "Auwirt"


----------



## Krid11 (15. April 2011)

Keiner mehr wach oder keine Lust ?
Schau morgen noch mal rein.
Geh jetzt auch ins Nest.
Gut´s Nächtle.


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. April 2011)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Keiner mehr wach oder keine Lust ?
> Schau morgen noch mal rein.
> Geh jetzt auch ins Nest.
> Gut´s Nächtle.


 
Moin,
normal arbeitendes Volk hat erst um 1500 Feierabend
Aber heute geht leider nicht>muss mein RR für den So. an den Start bringen.Sorry.
Aber bei sowas bin ich gerne auch mal dabei
Hast da einen bestimmt Anfahrtsweg?
Oder erst Lichtenberg-Trail u. dann Futtern?
Da würde ich auch gern mal hinfahren mit dem Rad:
http://www.weingut-seeger.de/CMS/
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Hit (15. April 2011)

@MTB Tom: War gestern in Besigheim im FitKom Klettern, werde Ende Juni, Anfang Juli einen Basic 1 Kurs besuchen. Dann können wir auch gerne mal zusammen klettern gehen 

Heute machen mir meine Unterarme und Finger aber ganzschön zu schaffen!


@Wochenendradler: Sonntag wird bei mir leider nichts, Stromberg ist super! Am Samstag werde ich nur ne kleine Runde drehen, um zu sehen was das Knie macht 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (15. April 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> @MTB Tom: War gestern in Besigheim im FitKom Klettern, werde Ende Juni, Anfang Juli einen Basic 1 Kurs besuchen. Dann können wir auch gerne mal zusammen klettern gehen
> 
> Heute machen mir meine Unterarme und Finger aber ganzschön zu schaffen!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Alex,
also kann nur anbieten mal Di. nach Hessigheim mit zu gehen.Mein Kletterpartner hat den Kletterschein u. darf (in der Halle) Kurse geben.
Also Fachwissen ist vorhanden

@all:würde auch das mal ausprobieren:
http://www.landkreis-ludwigsburg.de...personennahverkehr/rad-und-wanderbus-stromer/

Man könnte auch mit der S-Bahn bis Bietigheim u. dann bis Häfnerhaslach mit dem Bus u. dann zurück mit dem MTB?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (15. April 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hi Robby,
> in nächster Zeit sind die We verplant,aber ich hoffe es wird mal klappen für ne schöne lange Runde.
> Bin immer Di. am Fels>Hessigheim ab 1700
> Geplant ist aber auch ne Tour von LB mit dem Rad nach Stetten (WN) an den Fels zum Klettern u. Grillen.
> ...





So Stromberg ;-)


Heute 16 Kh treff.....lockere Runde..wer kommt mit?


PAul gute Besserung! Gehts wieder besser?

LG


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. April 2011)

Ich arbeite daran Danke


----------



## Juli1985 (15. April 2011)

Bitte ;-)


----------



## Juli1985 (15. April 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ich arbeite daran Danke



Weiss ohen dich doch immer nciht was ich anziehen soll ;-)


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. April 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> So Stromberg ;-)
> 
> 
> Heute 16 Kh treff.....lockere Runde..wer kommt mit?
> ...


 
Schade,dachte das wäre mal was ...Straße ist ja jetzt kein Problem mehr für dich
Aber mit dem MTB dann eher nicht so prickelnd.
Stromberg ist sicher schöner mit dem MTB.

@Paule:Gute Besserung


----------



## Krid11 (15. April 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Moin,
> normal arbeitendes Volk hat erst um 1500 Feierabend
> Aber heute geht leider nicht>muss mein RR für den So. an den Start bringen.Sorry.
> Aber bei sowas bin ich gerne auch mal dabei
> ...


 
Habe ne gute Gleitzeitregelung und ich bin auch schon über Burg Lichtenberg runter nach Hof und Lembach gefahren. Schöne schnelle Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. April 2011)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Habe ne gute Gleitzeitregelung und ich bin auch schon über Burg Lichtenberg runter nach Hof und Lembach gefahren. Schöne schnelle Abfahrt.


 
Ok,kann auch GZ nehmen max. Kommen: 0830;Gehen 1030 aber normalerweise geh ich um 1200.Heute aber leider nicht,sorry.
Lichtenbergtrail ist da eigentlich ein muss,aber kenne den Zustand 2011 nicht.


----------



## Krid11 (15. April 2011)

Ok, keiner kann oder will.
Dann fahr ich auch anders. 
15.00 Uhr ab zum Ballkult ins Ellental und zurück.
...und Tschüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (15. April 2011)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Ok, keiner kann oder will.
> Dann fahr ich auch anders.
> 15.00 Uhr ab zum Ballkult ins Ellental und zurück.
> ...und Tschüß


 
An einem anderen Fr. bestimmt mal
So,jetzt Feierabend u. ab zum SDE nach Mundelsheim...
Schönes We


----------



## zicooh (15. April 2011)

Hi,
hab mich gerade neu angemeldet im Forum... Bin wie im Vorstellungsthread  geschrieben noch neu im Sport und deshalb konditionell noch nicht  wirklich auf der Höhe!  
Wenn Ihr also irgendwann mal eine gemütliche Tour  geplant habt die rund um Ludwigsburg/Kornwestheim startet, würde ich mich  gerne mal anschließen ... zum Technik abgucken, Strecken und Leute kennenlernen 

Grüße
joachim


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. April 2011)

zicooh schrieb:


> Hi,
> hab mich gerade neu angemeldet im Forum... Bin wie im Vorstellungsthread geschrieben noch neu im Sport und deshalb konditionell noch nicht wirklich auf der Höhe!
> Wenn Ihr also irgendwann mal eine gemütliche Tour geplant habt die rund um Ludwigsburg/Kornwestheim startet, würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen ... zum Technik abgucken, Strecken und Leute kennenlernen
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Joachim,
erst mal herzlich willkommen hier
Wir versuchen hier uns jeden Do. um 17Uhr am Schloß LB gegenüber dem Haupteingang zu treffen.
Ist kein fixer Termin,da wir kein Club sind,sondern nur MTB-begeisterte-Leute sind,aber wir versuchen den Termin reglmäßig zu halten.
Einfach ab u. zu hier rein schaun.
Manchmal geht auch was am We.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (16. April 2011)

Hey, also wer morgen Lust hat, wir fahren morgen ab 11 zumStromberg!


----------



## riderhardy (16. April 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> An einem anderen Fr. bestimmt mal
> So,jetzt Feierabend u. ab zum SDE nach Mundelsheim...
> Schönes We



sind hier in Heidelberg ein wenig herabfahren,bis direkt in die Altstadt 

Man sieht sich Donnerstag


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. April 2011)

Wer Lust hat,ich bin morgen ab 8 Uhr in Stuttgart Cannstatt zur RTF Ausfahrt.
Abfahrt 9Uhr.125KM Runde
Fahre mit dem RR...wenn jemand mit dem MTB kommt,dann fahre ich auch MTB
CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (18. April 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat,ich bin morgen ab 8 Uhr in Stuttgart Cannstatt zur RTF Ausfahrt.
> Abfahrt 9Uhr.125KM Runde
> Fahre mit dem RR...wenn jemand mit dem MTB kommt,dann fahre ich auch MTB
> CU
> Tom


 
...es waren dann doch nur 118km u. erstaunlicherweise einige MTB`s am Start die richtig gut dabei waren
Super Strecke u. super Wetter.

Also Julie,viell. in 2 Wochen zur RTF in Schwaikheim zum Grundlagentraining?
http://www.2fast4you-radler.de/main.php?page=21&ue_id=112bf0686cee0802d2684604fcf77ee8&rec=194
Sind 5(!!) Routen zur Auswahl
http://www.rsv-schwaikheim.de/cms/iwebs/default.aspx?mmid=7931&smid=28287
Streckenplan:
http://www.rsv-schwaikheim.de/cms/docs/doc55520.pdf

Bis jetzt ist die große Runde angedacht>mit dem RR.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. April 2011)

Hi Tom schwaikheim geh ich evtl. mit! Soll eine super schöne Strecke sein!
Evtl. mit Mtb (hardtail) mal schauen.

Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. April 2011)

Also für mich max. 125km im lockeren Tempo (nur zur Info musst da eher allein fahren)


----------



## Krid11 (18. April 2011)

Will morgen wieder nach Hof und Lembach, der "Besen" hat noch offen. Ein Ziel muß man ja haben.   Bergisch hin und flach zurück. Jemand Bedarf ? Abfahrt Neckarweihingen, 16.00 Uhr Gaststätte "Auwirt"


----------



## boernie (18. April 2011)

@Krid11: vieleicht schaff ich es da ich morgen in Stuttgart bin mein Rad zur 1.Inspektion


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. April 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hi Tom schwaikheim geh ich evtl. mit! Soll eine super schöne Strecke sein!
> Evtl. mit Mtb (hardtail) mal schauen.
> 
> Paul


 
Hi paul,wieder fit?
Also Schwaikheim ist schön.Hast ja auch ein RR.
Mir ist eingefallen,dass ich von Sa. auf So. zu einem großen Geb. in Speyer eingeladen bin.Dann wäre es wenn überhaupt ,nur zu einer kleinen Runde mit spätem Start möglich....

@Krid:Sorry,morgen gehts wenn überhaupt nur 1h laufen u. dann wird mein Bully für meine Oster-Tour gepackt.
Bin dann erst nächste Woche wieder am Start.

CU
Tom


----------



## Krid11 (18. April 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> @Krid11: vieleicht schaff ich es da ich morgen in Stuttgart bin mein Rad zur 1.Inspektion


Werde kurz nach 16.00 Uhr am Treffpunkt vorbeischauen, bevor ich losfahre. Falls du es schaffen solltest sehen wir uns.
Gruß


----------



## boernie (20. April 2011)

sorry das es nicht geklappt hat un dfür morgen bin ich raus da Grillfest im Geschäft isch


----------



## Nick.Name (20. April 2011)

Kommt morgen überhaupt wer? Für mich wäre nur ne lockere Runde bis 19Uhr möglich und es käme auf den Treffpunkt an, da ich von der Arbeit komme.

Ansonsten nächste Woche wieder


----------



## Krid11 (20. April 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> sorry das es nicht geklappt hat un dfür morgen bin ich raus da Grillfest im Geschäft isch


Na dann vielleicht nächstes mal. 
War ne schöne Runde, knapp 50km.
Guts Nächtle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumag (21. April 2011)

Kann heute auch nicht. Wie ist bei euch die Planung über Ostern?


----------



## Nick.Name (21. April 2011)

Morgen Murrhardt oder sulzbach. geplant ca 70km und 1500hm. So ev. Karwendelrunde.

Frohe ostern derweil


----------



## zicooh (21. April 2011)

Nick.Name schrieb:


> Morgen Murrhardt oder sulzbach. geplant ca 70km und 1500hm. So ev. Karwendelrunde.
> 
> Frohe ostern derweil



Würde gerne mit, aber ich warte da glaub besser auf eine Feierabendrunde 
1500hm trau ich mir noch nicht zu


----------



## boernie (21. April 2011)

wann geht es den los Nick.Name


----------



## blauwild (22. April 2011)

...


----------



## boernie (22. April 2011)

wer hat den lust am sammstag oder sonntag früh ne runde zu fahren?


----------



## Krid11 (23. April 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> wer hat den lust am sammstag oder sonntag früh ne runde zu fahren?


Lust schon aber kann nicht, weil Besuch über Ostern vorhanden.
Schöne Ostern an alle.


----------



## Krid11 (24. April 2011)

Wer hat Lust auf eine kleine schwitzige 2 Std.- Runde.  Wann? So in einer Stunde.
Warte noch ein weilchen auf Antwort dann gehts los. Los, ran an den Speck. 
Gruß


----------



## Juli1985 (24. April 2011)

Hey Jungs...
still hier????
Was los?
Waren heute in Sulzbach....65km 1600 hm..war echt schön! Am Freitag waren wir in Murrhart 45 km und 1100 hm!
Morgen steht Heidelberg ne lockere Runde an!
Nachstes We flitzen wir geschwind ein paar Tage über dei schwäbische Alp....
Was ist mit Donnerstag? Ich werde zum Solitude fahren...also die Richtung? Wer ist dabei?

LG Juli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blauwild (25. April 2011)

...


----------



## Timae (25. April 2011)

Servus zusammen,
wir fahren zurzeit oft im Bietigheimer Wald, jetz wollt ich mal fragen ob ihr dort auch unterwegs seid? Wir sind immer zu 2. oder 3. würden aber auch mal gern bei einer Gruppe mitfahren  
Gruß Tim


----------



## rumag (26. April 2011)

@Juli
Donnerstag Solitude könnte passen.............


----------



## Hit (26. April 2011)

@boernie:

Hast Du schon irgendeine Nachricht bekommen zwecks dem Fahrtechniktraining, ob das nun stattfindet?
Ich und mein Kumpel haben zwar die Anmeldebestätigung bekommen, aber keine weitere Info was den Termin angeht.
Schon komisch da es in nicht mal 2 Wochen schon so weit ist.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## rumag (26. April 2011)

Ich habe letzte Woche mit dem Veranstalter telefoniert und die Aussage war, daß der Kurs stattfindet. Er wollte noch Bestätigungen verschicken..............


----------



## Beton-Paul (27. April 2011)

Timae schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> wir fahren zurzeit oft im Bietigheimer Wald, jetz wollt ich mal fragen ob ihr dort auch unterwegs seid? Wir sind immer zu 2. oder 3. würden aber auch mal gern bei einer Gruppe mitfahren
> Gruß Tim



Hi Tim wäre ja kein Problem, einfach mal reinschauen und wenn der Termin passt können wir uns ja irgend wo treffen!

Geht morgen was ?
Wie sieht es mit dem Wetter morgen aus ?

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (27. April 2011)

So wie ich gelesen habe wollt Ihr morgen auf die Solitude ! Wann wo wieviel Uhr?


----------



## Juli1985 (27. April 2011)

Ja wettr kp ansonsten 17 uhr blauer engel


----------



## Timae (27. April 2011)

Also wir werden morgen auf fahren. Zum Solitude ist es von uns aus nur ziemlich weit, dass werden wir kaum hin und zurück schaffen, aber vielleicht packen wir die Bikes ins Auto.


----------



## blauwild (27. April 2011)

...


----------



## boernie (27. April 2011)

@thomas: kannst du mir nochrmal die daten schicken wann und wo.
und ob wir jetzt tgemeinsam hinfahren, da mein mailaccount gerade nicht funktioniert


----------



## 4mate (27. April 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Ich werde *zum Solitude* fahren...


Entweder *zum Schloß Solitude* oder *zur Solitude*



Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So wie ich gelesen habe wollt Ihr morgen *auf die Solitude* !


Korrekt! 



Timae schrieb:


> *Zum Solitude *


Siehe oben!

Schloss_Solitude (franz. für Einsamkeit)


Diese Belehrung wurde dir präsentiert mit freundlicher Unterstützung von

​


----------



## blauwild (27. April 2011)

...


----------



## Juli1985 (27. April 2011)

Also @ 4mate?? fahr doch einfahc mit..egal zum zur oder sonst was..darum geht es hei rja nicht!

An den Rest....wa sist mit Regen????

17 Uhr blauer Engel! Guide ist Simon!


@Timae wo wohnt ihr? SO weit????
Kommt doch mit dem Auto nach LB!?

LG Juliiiii ;-)


----------



## blauwild (27. April 2011)

...


----------



## Beton-Paul (27. April 2011)

Hi wir könne dich ja unterwegs einsammel oder?
Evtl. Steinheim am Knast (oder wie fahren wir dort hin) Simon soll was mit dir ausmachen (oder Juli)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blauwild (27. April 2011)

...


----------



## boernie (27. April 2011)

also das wetter bleibt bewölkt aber Regenrisiko 10% und temp:17-20 grad


----------



## boernie (27. April 2011)

blauer engel welcher uhrzeit?


----------



## Beton-Paul (27. April 2011)

17 Uhr blauer Engel


----------



## Holzmichl (27. April 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> 17 Uhr blauer Engel! Guide ist Simon!


Ich bin was!? Toll das hier zu lesen 

Also die Idee (von Juli) war folgende: Start 17:00 Uhr in LB am blauen Engel http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...190836&spn=0.028327,0.077162&t=h&z=14&iwloc=A
Eigentlich geht es aber nur um einen kurzen Trail zwischen Feuerbach und Weilimdorf. Dorthin würde es in Stammheim vorbeigehen (17:20?) und beim TSV Korntal (17:30?): http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...830854,9.138222&spn=0.007444,0.01929&t=h&z=16. Wenn jemand noch mehr tolle Trails rund ums Schloss Solitude oder im Kräherwald kennt würden mich die auch interessieren.

Juli wollte außerdem im Bikepark in Weilimdorf mal zeigen, was Sache ist 

Falls es morgen früh um halb 8 allerdings schon schüttet wie aus Eimern bin ich rauß...


----------



## blauwild (28. April 2011)

..


----------



## blauwild (28. April 2011)

..


----------



## Juli1985 (28. April 2011)

Bin raus....;-(8((((( HAb Rücken....muss zum Arzt! So ein scheiss! Das kurz vorm Urlaub!
Viel Spass euch.....


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. April 2011)

Bis jetzt bin ich dabei, aber macht langsam mit dem alten Mann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zicooh (28. April 2011)

Würde auch gerne mitfahren. Wie viel km/hm werdens denn heute ca?
Da ich in kwh wohne würde ich dann am Knast warten... so gegen 17:15? Wär das OK für euch?


----------



## Holzmichl (28. April 2011)

Also ich fahre um 17h am blauen Engel los. Auch wenn Juli das hier als "große Tour" verkauft hat, jetzt aber nicht kann (gute Besserung!), würde ich mich über Mitfahrer freuen. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wieviele km oder hm so zusammenkommen, aber das Tempo, das Juli zur Zeit fährt komm ich grade noch mit. Vielleicht macht sie aber auch immer ein bisschen langsamer wenn wir unterwegs sind 
Wie beschrieben fahre ich in Stammheim am Knast und in Korntal beim Sportplatz vorbei. Irgendwann muss ich dann nach Leonberg. D.h. ich fahre nicht zurück bis LB.

Grüße Simon


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. April 2011)

Hi ich bin auch dabei 17 Uhr blauer Engel

Paul


----------



## blauwild (28. April 2011)

...


----------



## rumag (28. April 2011)

Bin auch dabei. Ich würde um 17:15 Uhr am Knast in Stammheim warten. Wo genau wollt ihr euch treffen?


----------



## Holzmichl (28. April 2011)

genau hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.853...48.853294,9.152459&spn=0.006332,0.011255&z=17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (28. April 2011)

Da geh ich jetzt Heim pack mein sach und wir sehen uns dann.


----------



## rumag (28. April 2011)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> genau hier: http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.853...48.853294,9.152459&spn=0.006332,0.011255&z=17


 

Alles klar. Besser kann eine Beschreibung nicht sein..........


----------



## Juli1985 (28. April 2011)

Viel Spass euch ....;-( 
Und Simon...ja langsam ;-)


----------



## rumag (28. April 2011)

@Juli
Spaß hatten wir heute satt! War eine absolut geile Tour. Singeltrails satt............ An dieser Stelle nochmals vielen Dank an unseren Guide Michael....
Und dir eine gute Besserung.


----------



## Beton-Paul (29. April 2011)

Hallo Juli auch von mir gute Besserung!

@ all auch von mir ein Dankeschön(Simon, Michael), so ne tolle Tour hatten wir schon langlang nícht mehr! Thomas alle ganz bei dir! Micha platte geflickt bekommen? Dan binn ich mal gespannt ob sich die 2 Jungs die wir noch aufgegabelt habe hier mal melden! Nach dem wir in Ludwigsburg zu zweit gestartet sind waren wir nacher doch noch 8 Leute wenn ich richtig gezählt habe!


Grüße
Paul


----------



## blauwild (29. April 2011)

...


----------



## Juli1985 (29. April 2011)

Oh man da hat die Juli mal weider was verpasst ;-)

So Jungs Thomas und ich versuchen dann mal über die Schwäbische Alp zu fahren!
Sehen uns dann übernächste Woche wieder!

HAut rein!


----------



## rumag (29. April 2011)

@Juli
Dann mal viel Spaß. Und bitte Rückmeldung wie die Tour war. Ich wollte nähmlich im letzten Jahr das selbe machen.


----------



## Juli1985 (29. April 2011)

Ja...hoffentlich macht die Bandscheibe mit...werd auch nciht jünger!


----------



## zicooh (29. April 2011)

Bei meiner ersten Tour gleich so viele Highlights.. danke an die Guides!
Wie versprochen hab ich hier noch den angezeichneten Track hochgeladen:
edit: sorry hab ich nicht gewusst!

@Micha: Gab ne Punktlandung... daheim angekommen, gegessen, geduscht und dann zwei mins vor Filmbeginn am Kino gewesen 

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Grüße Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blauwild (29. April 2011)

...


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. April 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Ja...hoffentlich macht die Bandscheibe mit...werd auch nciht jünger!


 
Na willkommen im Club junge Dame u. das in deinem Alter
Hoffe Ihr habt das heutige Gewitter nicht abbekommen?

Schön zu lesen,dass hier einiges gegangen ist als ich im Kurzurlaub war
Na viell. klappts ja auch mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Runde?
Nächste Woche?

Also bis dann..
Noch kurz ein Bild von letzter Woche





Gruß
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (29. April 2011)

Moin,

Meld mich auch mal wieder, z. Hz sind wir mehr in Bikeparks unterwegs oder mit dem RR
Hoffe das ich es mal wieder schaffe mitzufahren
Sind dann am WE wieder rocken, Heubach oder Hirtenteich


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. April 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Meld mich auch mal wieder, z. Hz sind wir mehr in Bikeparks unterwegs oder mit dem RR
> Hoffe das ich es mal wieder schaffe mitzufahren
> Sind dann am WE wieder rocken, Heubach oder Hirtenteich


 
..sehe schon,dann wird das mit der RTF am Sonntag in Schwaikeim nichts
Bin auch oft im Bikepark>der fängt vor der Türe an u. ist kostenlos
CU
Tom


----------



## alexej (30. April 2011)

hey alle zusammen , ich bin neu hier  und auch allgemein in der biker szene ,
mein bike wird in nächster zeit kommen und ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr regelmäßig touren macht ? wo und in welchem umfang ?

würde gern mal dabei sein wenn ich mich auf das bike eingestimmt habe

gruß alexej


----------



## riderhardy (30. April 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ..sehe schon,dann wird das mit der RTF am Sonntag in Schwaikeim nichts
> Bin auch oft im Bikepark>der fängt vor der Türe an u. ist kostenlos
> CU
> Tom



Moin
@Tom :Logo geht's zur RTF nach Schwaikheim 

           Meld dich wann du da bist


----------



## Juli1985 (30. April 2011)

Heey alexj wir heissen dich willkommen. Eigentlich fahren wir immer do zusammen,man kann sich aber hier auch um biken verabreden; es findet sich fast immer jemand. Schreib wann du zeit und lust hast!
Wir sind jetzt schon auf dem weg nach aalen. .Druckt meinem rucken die daumen, der RucksAck ist echt schwer.
Bis dann


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. April 2011)

alexej schrieb:


> hey alle zusammen , ich bin neu hier und auch allgemein in der biker szene ,
> mein bike wird in nächster zeit kommen und ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr regelmäßig touren macht ? wo und in welchem umfang ?
> 
> würde gern mal dabei sein wenn ich mich auf das bike eingestimmt habe
> ...


 
Herzlich willkommen hier u. wie schon die Juli gesschrieben hat,einfach melden od. Do. um 17 Uhr am LB-Schloß/Haupteingang vorbei schaun(vorher hier aber reinschaun!)

@Hardy:Warten wir den Sonntag erst mal ab wie es Dir heute ergeht...

@Juli:Was nimmst den alles mit?Und wie lange geht die Tour?
An den Bodensee kannst doch in einem Tag fahren u. mit der Bahn zurück

@all:Wünsch allen ein schönes MTB We

CU
tom


----------



## Hit (30. April 2011)

@MTB_Tom: Tolles Bild! Ich vermisse die Berge tierisch, aber bald gehts an den Comer-See und im Juni dann für 2 Wochen an den Gardasee. Und das mit nem neuen Bike, gestern bestellt!

@all: Viel Spaß am Wochenende beim radeln! Wenn das Wetter passt, könnten wir ja am Sonntag den 15.05.2011 zusammen ne Solituderunde drehen?

@Boernie: Bestätigung für den Fahrtechnikkurs ist da, sehen uns am 08.05.2011.

@Juli: Gute Besserung!

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (30. April 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> @MTB_Tom: Tolles Bild! Ich vermisse die Berge tierisch, aber bald gehts an den Comer-See und im Juni dann für 2 Wochen an den Gardasee. Und das mit nem neuen Bike, gestern bestellt!
> Viele Grüße
> Alex


 
Danke..kennst dich ja eh aus wo das war,oder?
Comer See?Alleine?Wann?War ich noch nie MTB fahren....
Neues Bike?Wiewowas?Bilder





Grüße
Tom


----------



## boernie (30. April 2011)

wer weiss was von der Bunkertour heute?


----------



## alexej (30. April 2011)

ich danke herzlich für die nette begrüßung  , ich werd mich der tour bezüglich auf jedenfall nochmal melden und ansonsten schnupper ich hier noch ein bissle um die leute vorab schnmal bissle kennen zu lernen 

grüßle


----------



## boernie (30. April 2011)

@hit: fahren wir gemeinsam dort hin oder wie machen wir es?


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. April 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> wer weiss was von der Bunkertour heute?


 
Mist,ist die Heute?
Total verpeilt.mist...war RR fahren u. jetzt gehts zur Grillparty...sorry.
CU
tom


----------



## boernie (30. April 2011)

@tom viel spaß beim grillen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (1. Mai 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> @tom viel spaß beim grillen


 
Danke.War echt ne nette Party...u. heute bissle RR gefahren.Auch gut.
Hätte mal wieder Lust auf MTB u. Trails...Do?Was geht?
CU
tom


----------



## Juli1985 (1. Mai 2011)

Hi leute
thomas und ich haben den 2. Tag uberstanden, 2000hn und 85 km jeweils... Wetter geht phasenweise;-)
Noch 2tage und einige km und wir haben es

schone grusse aus dettingen


----------



## fezzz (1. Mai 2011)

*He Topic "Ludwigsburg_MTB_Radel_Touren_Treff_blabla"!
Ich bin grad frisch angemeldet und wollt mal Hallo sagen.
Bin nun seit ein paar Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines MTBs und grad kräftig auf der Suche nach netten Trails um Ludwigsburg!

Ist wer von euch im Wald beim Waldhaus aktiv? Hier und da gibt es da noch ein paar Überbleibsel von Ramps und Co.(sehen aber nicht wirklich genutzt/gepflegt aus)..Ist echt ein topp Gebiet zum biken...
*


----------



## Kate du Pree (1. Mai 2011)

In diesem Forum werden keine illegalen Strecken beschrieben.


----------



## Hit (1. Mai 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Danke..kennst dich ja eh aus wo das war,oder?
> Comer See?Alleine?Wann?War ich noch nie MTB fahren....
> Neues Bike?Wiewowas?Bilder
> 
> ...




Lass mich raten... hmmmm... Vinschgau? 

Ein Freund von mir und meinem Radelkumpane hat da ein Haus stehen, und der hat uns für das letzte Mai-Wochenende eingeladen zum biken. Ich war auch noch nie am Comersee zum biken, nur am Gardasee, bin total gespannt!

Und was das neue Bike angeht, Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2086 

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## Hit (1. Mai 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> @hit: fahren wir gemeinsam dort hin oder wie machen wir es?



Zum hinradeln ist es zu weit entfernt. Mein Kumpel und ich packen die beiden Räder in den Kofferraum und fahren mit dem Auto hin


----------



## Holzmichl (1. Mai 2011)

Kate du Pree schrieb:


> In diesem Forum werden keine illegalen Strecken beschrieben.



Wo kämen wir denn sonst hin  Navi-Hersteller TomTom verkauft Nutzerdaten an den Staat


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. Mai 2011)

Hallo, und wie sieht es diesen Donnerstag aus, wieder 17 uhr am Schloss oder am Engel egal. Richtung ? Nochmal Richtung Solitude ? (Micha,Thomas Simon) Hab sich die 2 Jungs von letzer Woch schon bei einem von euch gemeldet?

Wir können auch mal wieder in Bietigheimer Forst fahren egal hauptsache biken!

He Tom und Hardy wann sieht man euch mal wieder?


----------



## blauwild (2. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## riderhardy (2. Mai 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo, und wie sieht es diesen Donnerstag aus, wieder 17 uhr am Schloss oder am Engel egal. Richtung ? Nochmal Richtung Solitude ? (Micha,Thomas Simon) Hab sich die 2 Jungs von letzer Woch schon bei einem von euch gemeldet?
> 
> Wir können auch mal wieder in Bietigheimer Forst fahren egal hauptsache biken!
> 
> He Tom und Hardy wann sieht man euch mal wieder?



Moin, hoffe das ich mal wieder schaffe, muss schaun.
Hab nen neuen Downhiller, nen Banshee Scream
Also man sieht sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Mai 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hätte mal wieder Lust auf MTB u. Trails...Do?Was geht?
> CU
> tom


 
@Paule:siehe oben...Bietigheimer Forst geht auch,wie fahren wir hin.
Möglichst wenig Straße...

@Hardyu musst jetzt ein neues DH-Topic aufmachen...hier gehts ums radeln u. nicht DH

@Juli:Klasse>dann mal weiter so...gutes Training zum Alpen-X
Gestern hatte ich auch 125Km/2000HM...in 5,5h

@Hit:Schönes Bike>bin gespannt wie es in Natura rüber kommt.
Aber irgend wie sehen die Fullys sich heutzutage alle ähnlich...
Comer See>wird bestimmt genial,aber wann fahrebn wir ins Vintschgau!?

Bis Do.
CU
Tom


----------



## rumag (2. Mai 2011)

Diese Woche geht bei mir nicht. Bin geschäftlich unterwegs. Euch viel Spaß......


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. Mai 2011)

Tom wir posten.
Jo kannst du mir den link für die GPS Daten von letzter Woche schicken?
Danke

Paul


----------



## boernie (2. Mai 2011)

also ich wäre am start egal wohin es geht


----------



## Krid11 (2. Mai 2011)

Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde. So 30-40km.
Richtung Affalterbach,Kirchberg,Steinheim und noch ein Stück. Treffpunkt Gaststätte "Auwirt" in Neckarweihingen. Abfahrt 16.30 Uhr. 
Gruß

Wetter ist trocken und nicht zu warm.


----------



## Beton-Paul (3. Mai 2011)

Sorry lang mir heute nicht, hab stress mit meinem Fernseher, der HDMI ausgang ist defekt und nun muss ich die Kiste wegbringe.
Aber das Wetter sieht gerade auch nicht so rosig aus.


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. Mai 2011)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Hat morgen jemand Lust auf eine kleine Feierabendrunde. So 30-40km.
> Richtung Affalterbach,Kirchberg,Steinheim und noch ein Stück. Treffpunkt Gaststätte "Auwirt" in Neckarweihingen. Abfahrt 16.30 Uhr.
> Gruß
> 
> Wetter ist trocken und nicht zu warm.


 
Bei mir klappt es leider auch nicht,aber den Do. hab ich fix
Do.Vorschlag:
Start LB-Schloß 17Uhr über ossweil-Hohneck-Marbach_Großbottwar-Lichtenfels-u. zurück.
CU
Tom
PS:fezzz>einfach vorbei schaun>viell. gehts auch über deine angedachte Strecke...schaun wir mal


----------



## Krid11 (3. Mai 2011)

Donnerstag ist bei mir immer ungünstig, fahre meistens Die und Fr.
Schau nacher kurz nach 16.30 Uhr am Treffpunkt vorbei.
Klappt schon noch mal.


----------



## boernie (3. Mai 2011)

wer fährt am Sonntag mit zum Technikseminar?

gibts irgendeine Mitfahrgelegenheit, wenn ja wann und wo trifft man sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich egal wohin, aber das hört sich wieder nach Asphalt tour an!
Egal aber zur Solitude müssen wir demnächst nochmal das war wirklich erste Sahne!

Do. 17 Schloß holst du mich ab Tom


----------



## Holzmichl (4. Mai 2011)

Also wenn es richtung Solitude geht, bin ich grundsätzlich dabei. Das liegt ja quasi auf meinem Heimweg (z.B. auch heute 17h ab LB). Ich fahre aber gerne auch mal eine Runde in die anderen Himmelsrichtungen. @Tom: Wie lange ist denn die Runde über Lichtenfels?


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Mai 2011)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Also wenn es richtung Solitude geht, bin ich grundsätzlich dabei. Das liegt ja quasi auf meinem Heimweg (z.B. auch heute 17h ab LB). Ich fahre aber gerne auch mal eine Runde in die anderen Himmelsrichtungen. @Tom: Wie lange ist denn die Runde über Lichtenfels?


 
...je nach dem wie wir fahren,aber sicher ist es immer besser eine Notbeleutung dabei zu haben.
Wir fahren aber meist nicht mehr als 3h.
Grüße
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Mai 2011)

Hauptsache es Rockt


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Mai 2011)

Wer ist den am Do. am Start?
Kann davon wer schon vor 17 Uhr?1630?
Wer davon in Richtung Solitude will bitte melden>viell. gibts auch 2 Gruppen
Also bis Do. Mittag
CU
T.


----------



## Holzmichl (5. Mai 2011)

Also ich rocke mit! Gerne Richtung Solitude. Dann könnten wir auch wieder in Stammheim und Korntal jemanden mitnehmen, falls Interesse besteht... Vor 17h geht bei mir allerdings nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Mai 2011)

Also ich bin 17 Uhr am Schloß egal wohin egal mit wem aber nicht früher


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Mai 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin, hoffe das ich mal wieder schaffe, muss schaun.
> Hab nen neuen Downhiller, nen Banshee Scream
> Also man sieht sich



Wann gehen wir mal in Bikepark Hardy (evtl. Beerfelden)

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Mai 2011)

Wegen der Startzeit:
Frage,weil ich schon ab 1530 losfahren könnte u. ich die 1,5h nicht zum fahren nützen kann.
1,5h früher Zuhause zu sein wäre natürlich auch nicht so dumm...

Solitude ist mir unter der Woche zu weit,bzw. fahre ich da nicht erst um 17Uhr los.
Am We mal Rund um LEO mit Anfahrt mit dem Auto wäre ich mal dabei

Also bis jetzt wäre Solitude-Runde:

B.-Paul
Holzmichel

und LB-Runde:
B.-Paul
MTB-Tom

@Juli:Schon angekommen?Wie war das Wetter?Gibts Bilder?

CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Mai 2011)

Simon wollte auch die andere Route mitfahren !
Davon abgesehen ist die Solitude ab 17 Uhr auch kein Problem


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Mai 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> *Also bis jetzt wäre Solitude-Runde:*
> 
> B.-Paul
> Holzmichel
> ...


 
Also wer lieber die Solitude Runde fahren möchte kann das machen,dann fahre ich schon um 1530 ab Ossweil los
Arbeite bis 1500


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Mai 2011)

Man Tom heul net rum 17 Uhr am schloß und gut, man kann es aber auch kompliziert machen oder!


----------



## zicooh (5. Mai 2011)

Würde auch mitkommen. Bei ner Tour zur Solitude würde ich in Stammheim dazustoßen, sonst am Schloss!


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Mai 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Man Tom heul net rum 17 Uhr am schloß und gut, man kann es aber auch kompliziert machen oder!


 
Bin draussen...ich hab dermaßen Kopfweh,dass ich mich erst mal hinlegen muss
Aspirin schon genommen...bis jetzt kaum Wirkung
Also wenn ich bis um 1700 nicht am Schloß stehe,bin ich draussen...sorry.
Viel Spaß Euch schon mal.


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Mai 2011)

Schloß


----------



## Krid11 (5. Mai 2011)

Fahre morgen nach Hof und Lembach zum "Besen" und natürlich auch wieder zurück. Hat noch jemand Lust? Abfahrt gegen 15.00
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (6. Mai 2011)

Also manchmal könnte man meinen Ihr arbeitet alle nichts 15 Uhr biken wie soll das gehen!

So gestern war ne schöne Runde, hoffe es hat sich keiner gelangweilt!
Nächste Woche sollten wir wieder Richtung Sulitude starten.

Nice weekend

Paul


----------



## Hit (6. Mai 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Also manchmal könnte man meinen Ihr arbeitet alle nichts 15 Uhr biken wie soll das gehen!
> 
> So gestern war ne schöne Runde, hoffe es hat sich keiner gelangweilt!
> Nächste Woche sollten wir wieder Richtung Sulitude starten.
> ...



so geht´s mir auch Paul... 15.00 Uhr ist bei mir fast ein halber Tag Gleitzeit 


Grüßle
Alex


----------



## Krid11 (6. Mai 2011)

Freitag endet bei mir die Kernzeit 11.30, ich mach doch schon länger bis 15.00 Uhr. Ansonsten gibt ja noch Überstundenkonto. Bin diese Woche zwar im minus aber man muß doch das schöne Wetter ausnutzen. Der Monat hat ja erst angefangen, da kann ich noch ausgleichen.
Gruß und schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Mai 2011)

So,bin wieder da,zwar nicht 100% fit,aber gestern war der Supergau für mich 

Wegen Uhrzeit:
Ich arbeite von 0600-1500 u. da hab ich schon 1h Überzeit>also könnte ich quasi um 1400 schon radeln gehen ohne minus zu machen
Also früh anfangen,dann klappt das auch mit dem früh radeln
..od. einen neuen Job suchen,damit das klappt

@Krid:Kann sein,dass man sich über den Weg fährt>fahre aber RR>wenns mir nicht so geht wie gestern

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Krid11 (6. Mai 2011)

Werd so 16.45-17.15 beim Besen eintreffen. Falls du da gerade vorbei kommst, schau mal ob du einen siehst, bei dem ein GPS auf dem Tisch liegt. Das könnte ich dann sein.


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Mai 2011)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Werd so 16.45-17.15 beim Besen eintreffen. Falls du da gerade vorbei kommst, schau mal ob du einen siehst, bei dem ein GPS auf dem Tisch liegt. Das könnte ich dann sein.


 
Fahre so ca. 1600 auf dem Neckarradweg entlang,aber kann sein,dass wir erst auf dem Rückweg da vorbei kommen


----------



## Krid11 (6. Mai 2011)

Ich fahr über alle Berge die in der Richtung kommen sind ,zB.Lemberg,Kirchberg,Rielingshausen,Großbottwar,Lichtenberg.
Zurück dann flach.


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Mai 2011)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Ich fahr über alle Berge die in der Richtung kommen sind ,zB.Lemberg,Kirchberg,Rielingshausen,Großbottwar,Lichtenberg.
> Zurück dann flach.


 
Na das ist auch unsere Strecke...ok..Prevorst u. Löwenstein wird wohl auch mit dabei sein


----------



## Krid11 (6. Mai 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Na das ist auch unsere Strecke...ok..Prevorst u. Löwenstein wird wohl auch mit dabei sein


 Na mal sehen ob wir uns sehen. Ansonsten viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blauwild (6. Mai 2011)

...


----------



## alexej (6. Mai 2011)

würde so gern mal mit radeln aber muss warten biss mein bike kommt


----------



## riderhardy (6. Mai 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wann gehen wir mal in Bikepark Hardy (evtl. Beerfelden)
> 
> Paul



moin, 

wir sind morgen dort, hat sich heute kurzfristig ergeben


----------



## Hit (8. Mai 2011)

Bilder vom Fahrtechikkurs sind eingestellt 

Schön war es, allen noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Juli1985 (9. Mai 2011)

Hey Leute sidn wieder back!
Alb überquert, Techniktraining überstanden!
Wie sieht es Mittwoch aus? Will ne Toru fahren...habe frei..bin also Zeitlich flexibel! Darf dann auch etwas mehr sein!
Meldet euch!

LG Juli
Do sind wir am Start...Wetter soll ja nicht so werden!


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Mai 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey Leute sidn wieder back!
> Alb überquert, Techniktraining überstanden!
> Wie sieht es Mittwoch aus? Will ne Toru fahren...habe frei..bin also Zeitlich flexibel! Darf dann auch etwas mehr sein!
> Meldet euch!
> ...


 
Super..gibts Bilder?
Mi. mach ich auch früher Schluß,muss aber radeltechnisch(RR) nach Stuggi,also zum Tourfahren wirds leider nichts.
Bin am Do. nur bei gutem Wetter am Start.
Grüß mir mal schön die Fr. Doc.
CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Mai 2011)

Würde jemand am Mittwoch kurzfristig mit nach Wildbad gehen?
Ich würd mir frei nehmen und auch evtl. fahren!?

Paul


----------



## Juli1985 (9. Mai 2011)

Hm....das wäre natürlich auch eine überlegung wert...war da ja noch nie! Wie wann wo...wie lang wer alles..und nimmst du mich mit und zeigst mir ein paar Tricks!?


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Mai 2011)

Könnten wir machen, muss mein neues rad noch eifahren bevor wir nach Bischofsmais gehen!
Bisher nur ich und meine Epic HD

Grüße

Paul


----------



## Juli1985 (10. Mai 2011)

Was ist mit DO????
@Pauk..Wetter morgen ist unsicher...eher kein Bikepark!


----------



## Beton-Paul (10. Mai 2011)

Ich geh mir egal
Ein Mann muss tun was ein Mann tun muss!
Mehr morgen abend!

Fahr gegen 8.45 Los

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Mai 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Was ist mit DO????


 
Wetteraussichten sagen nichts gutes...
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006439

Bei Regen bin ich raus...

Morgen kanns noch halten...od. eben am Fr.

CU
Tom


----------



## Thorfinnsun (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo Paul.Wie war das nochmal ?Was hast du denn mit deinem Freien Tag gemacht heute???Hoffe du konntest wenigstens bei uns ein Paar Wellen bügeln! Grüssle bis die Tage.Sonny.


----------



## Thorfinnsun (11. Mai 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wetteraussichten sagen nichts gutes...
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0006439
> 
> Hallo Tom lange nichts mehr gehört oder gesehen von Dir!Nehme doch morgen ein Paar kleine Schutzblechle aus deinem Fundus mit,dann passts!Sportlichen Gruß vom Sonny.


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Mai 2011)

Thorfinnsun schrieb:


> MTB_Tom schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wetteraussichten sagen nichts gutes...
> ...


----------



## Juli1985 (12. Mai 2011)

Ok 1700 Uhr Schloss...wenn kein Regen? Richtung Solitude????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (12. Mai 2011)

Servus,
meld mich für das nächste Mal an, und hab gleich ein paar Fragen:

Bekommt man um die Startzeit noch einen Parkplatz auf P11?
Treffpunkt noch beim Haupteingang BlüBa?

Gruß


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. Mai 2011)

QUOTE=DaBoom;8302683]Servus,
meld mich für das nächste Mal an, und hab gleich ein paar Fragen:

Bekommt man um die Startzeit noch einen Parkplatz auf P11?
Treffpunkt noch beim Haupteingang BlüBa?

Gruß[/QUOTE]

Hi servus,

P11 meinst du vor dem Forum oder? Keine ahnung je nach dem ob was Los ist!
Aber du bekommst auf alle Fälle am Stadionbad einen Parkplatz, und muss nur noch den Radweg in Richtung Stadt reinrollen (keine 3min mit dem bike) doch bei dem Schiff wird das wohl heute nix.

Der Haupteingang zum Blühba ist wenn nicht anderes dran steht immer noch Treffpunkt, wenn du vom Forum die Allee runter zum Schloß fährst, direkt an der Fußgänger Ampel.
Grüße
Paul


----------



## DaBoom (12. Mai 2011)

Hey Paul
ja, ist der Parkplatz zwischen Forum und BlüBa. Vielen Dank für den Tipp.

Heute hätte ich keine Zeit gehabt, muss heute noch "packe meinen Koffer" spielen.
Denke kommenden Do. werd ich mal dazu stoßen.

Treffpunkt: ok, dann weiß ich wo


----------



## Juli1985 (12. Mai 2011)

also alle draussen ???? ;-( dann halt Spinning!


----------



## Juli1985 (12. Mai 2011)

jetzt scheint die sonne!


----------



## knight_saber (16. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen,

leider habe ich es bisher noch nicht geschafft, bei euch mit zu fahren.

Wollte aber mal hier rumfragen, ob wer am 22.05. bei dem Lichtenstern RTF mit fährt.

http://neu.lichtensterntour.de/cms/front_content.php?idcat=49&lang=1

Habe leider hier gar nicht soviel von dem Fahrtechnik Training gelesen, hätte mich auch interessiert wie es war. 
Die Schurwaldschule ist für Anfänger auf jedenfall sehr empfehlenswert und auch die Gegend selber ist ein tolles Trailparadies.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. Mai 2011)

Ich bin am 22.05. in Berlin u. fahre das Veleton.
Bin deshalb auch diese Woche raus am Do.
Na viell. klappt es ja nächste Woche.
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. Mai 2011)

Hi, hab leider auch keine Zeit. Donnerstag ist geplant, muss aber noch aufs Passamt und bin mir nicht sicher ob ich 17 Uhr da bin. (Wetter soll ja wieder besser werden)
Nächste Woche bin ich komplett weg!


----------



## boernie (16. Mai 2011)

do. bin ich gern dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krid11 (17. Mai 2011)

Hallole, will heute jemand mit ? Feierabendrunde nach Allmersbach am Weinberg und zurück. Start kurz nach 16.00, Neckarweihingen, Treff am "Auwirt". Zeitbedarf mit Tränke 3-4 Std

Keiner ? Ok. Mach ich mich alleine los. ...und Tschüß


----------



## alexej (17. Mai 2011)

hi ihr  wollt mal kur in die runde fragen kann mich nicht entscheiden 

aus dene drei bikes

http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages.../62353091/Products/0430/SubProducts/0430-0002

http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages...Products/11AMR0102/SubProducts/11amr0102-0001

http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages...53091/Products/254400/SubProducts/254400-0001

eigentlich wollte ich immer das ghost aber irgendwie ist das lapierre auch nicht schlecht


----------



## muchomamba (17. Mai 2011)

alexej schrieb:


> hi ihr  wollt mal kur in die runde fragen kann mich nicht entscheiden
> 
> aus dene drei bikes
> 
> ...



Das Ghost hat laut "bike" mit Abstand das beste Fahrwerk von den Dreien. Das Lapierre hat deutliche Antriebseinflüße und Pedalrückschlag, das Cube liegt irgendwo dazwischen.
Die angegebenen Gewichte vom Lapierre und Cube sind sehr utopisch 
Technisch am Neusten ist da auch das Ghost, tapered und 15mm Steckachse. Ob mans merkt ist ne andere Sache... zu Wissen hilft natürlich auch schon...

Ich würde das Ghost nehmen, auch weils am besten aussieht


----------



## Hit (18. Mai 2011)

alexej schrieb:


> hi ihr  wollt mal kur in die runde fragen kann mich nicht entscheiden
> 
> aus dene drei bikes
> 
> ...



Also ich würde bei diesen drei Bikes auch zu dem Ghost tendieren.

Ich hab letzte Woche mein Canyon Nerve AM8.0 bekommen, geniales Bike! Liegt auch in der Preisklasse, nur mal so als Alternative 

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2086

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Mai 2011)

Also generell würde ich auch das Gohst nehmen, was mich nur daran stört ist die 10 fach gruppe, ich bin der Meinung dás die im richtigen gelände schnell schlapp macht! Ich bin auch immer noch der Meinung das die alte 8 Fach Gruppe von´m Verscheiß und von der Haltbarkeit um welten besser ist/war wie 9 fach. Aber man kann sich ja irgenwie nicht dagegen wehren!

Biken Donnerstag wir mir nicht reichen, werde erst 18-19 Uhr fertig sein und dann ne Runde mit dem Renner machen.

Euch viel Spaß 

Paul


----------



## Juli1985 (19. Mai 2011)

alexej schrieb:


> hi ihr  wollt mal kur in die runde fragen kann mich nicht entscheiden
> 
> aus dene drei bikes
> 
> ...




Bist du denn shcon mal MTB gefahren? Hast du die Bikes probegefahren?
Willst du nicht mal langsam anfangen, mit nem Vorjahresmodell das günstiger ist? Da gibt es auch tolle...für weniger Geld! Würde erst mal schauen was die an dem Sport liegt und mir dnan ein spezeielles dafür kaufen! 
Auf das teure Bike daurauf kommt es bei dem Sport nicht an!


LG


Ach Jungs...sagt mal was ist hier eigentlich los? Fahren wir jetzt gar nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hit (19. Mai 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Ach Jungs...sagt mal was ist hier eigentlich los? Fahren wir jetzt gar nicht mehr?



Also ich drehe heute Abend ne Runde!

17.00 Uhr Start in Markgröningen > Bissingen > Husarenhof > Hessigheim > Besigheim > Löchgau > Sachsenheim > Uri 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## rumag (19. Mai 2011)

Heute leider keine Zeit.........


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Mai 2011)

Bin dann mal wech...Berlin Berlin,wir fahren nach Berlin
Daumen drücken ,damits gut klappt..
Wünsch Euch ein schönes We
CU
Tom


----------



## knight_saber (19. Mai 2011)

Leider schaffe ich es heute auch nicht.


----------



## Hit (19. Mai 2011)

Leider ist von der Sonne nicht mehr viel zu sehen... Unwetterwarung gibt es auch, da lass ich es auch lieber sein


----------



## riderhardy (22. Mai 2011)

Moin

Haben heute die Lichtenstern Tour gefahren, 85 km, geniales Wetter,
Hat Spaß gemacht
Kommende Woche sind wir am Samstag in Beerfelden


----------



## Juli1985 (23. Mai 2011)

hey...also hier melden sich wieder fast alle nur zum Absagen! Was ist heute? Ihc fahre! Weissach...wenn jemand anderes ne Tour fährt komm ich aber auch gerne da mit!


----------



## DaBoom (23. Mai 2011)

ich könnt mich morgen oder am Do. einer Runde anschließen. 
Müßt aber heute Abend bzw. Mi. Abend bescheid wissen, damit ich das Rad einpacke.


----------



## Juli1985 (23. Mai 2011)

ja morgen...denke schon und do auch....wenn kein gewitter morgen aber erst ab 16 uhr


----------



## DaBoom (23. Mai 2011)

Ich könnt 16:30 am BlüBa sein

Glaskugel sagt für mogen gutes Wetter voraus:
http://www.wetteronline.de/Baden-Wuerttemberg/Ludwigsburg.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (23. Mai 2011)

ok dann 16.30


----------



## Juli1985 (23. Mai 2011)

wenn wir nach weissach fahren ist es halt nru grundlgen ausdauer...es sein denn es hat jemand ne andern stercken idee


----------



## DaBoom (23. Mai 2011)

Okay 

Die Herren, wie schaut es bei euch aus?


----------



## Hit (23. Mai 2011)

lange arbeiten wegen Urlaubsvertretung 

Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Juli1985 (23. Mai 2011)

Also Planänderung! 17:15 am blauen Engel! Dann Richtung Solitude...Weilimdorf...Bärenschlössle nen Happen Essen und zurück!
Thomas, Simon,Katrin und ich sind am Start!

Bis dann!


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. Mai 2011)

So,bin wieder im Ländle
Schee wars in Berlin:





 Die kleine 64Km Runde mit der Waschmaschiene in 1,47h gefahren.
Hab in Berlin auch so einige Trails gesehen...das nächste mal nehme ich das MTB mit.
Wegen Do:Wetteraussichten sehen nicht so gut aus..eher Mi. od. Fr.,aber wenn das Wetter hält bin ich um 17 Uhr dabei.Fahre aber ne kleine Runde>soll heisen max 2h in rund um LB,also bis 1900
Ich starte schon um 1600 in Ossweil die MTB Runde...

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (25. Mai 2011)

Hey...also Gestern coole Tour!
So wie sieht es mit morgen aus? Kommt mal wieder jemand?


----------



## Hit (25. Mai 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey...also Gestern coole Tour!
> So wie sieht es mit morgen aus? Kommt mal wieder jemand?



Ich fahre morgen für 3 Tage an den Comer See zum biken 

Hoffe aber das wir es in den Wochen danach mal hin bekommen, kenne ja ja bisher nur einen Teil von Eurer Truppe.

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Mai 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey...also Gestern coole Tour!
> So wie sieht es mit morgen aus? Kommt mal wieder jemand?


 
Heute wars ne coole Tour...LB-Hessigheim...Klettern...Hessigheim-LB

Morgen wie angesagt,denke aber es wird am Nachmittag regnen u. dann bin ich raus.

@Alex:Schöne MTB Tage.

CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBoom (26. Mai 2011)

Dankeschön fürs Mitnehmen am Di.

Hab zwar kein Plan mit welchen Nicknames ich unterwegs war, aber zumindest eure echten Namen hab ich mir merken können


----------



## Nick.Name (26. Mai 2011)

ja war ne schöne Tour am Di. Immer wieder gerne. Wollte auch nur mal wieder hallo sagen. bin heute auch nicht rechtzeitig rausgekommen für ne Runde draussen, also gehts nach drinnen... bis bald

@daboom: Wie gehts dem 8er?


----------



## DaBoom (26. Mai 2011)

@Nick.Name
das Rad ist bei Whizz Wheels
fahre so lange ein VR aus meinem anderen Rad


----------



## Juli1985 (30. Mai 2011)

Wer fährt die Woche was...udn fahren wir wieder zusammen?


----------



## Hit (30. Mai 2011)

Comer See war klasse, sind am Samstag den San Jorio Pass gefahren, der hatte es echt in sich!


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Mai 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Wer fährt die Woche was...udn fahren wir wieder zusammen?


 
Morgen wieder 1600 ab Ossweil bis Hessigheim.Straße/Schotter/Trail>ca.20km

@Hit:Schöne Bilder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (31. Mai 2011)

Also wir fahren am Donnerstag dern Räuberweg! Spiegelberg. 56 km 1400 hm! Wer mit will einfach melden!

LG


----------



## rumag (31. Mai 2011)

@Juli
Ich hätte Interesse. Wann wollt ihr los und wo ist der Treffpunkt?


----------



## Juli1985 (31. Mai 2011)

HEy...Rumag schön von dir zu hören...denek so gegen 10 mit dem Auto...bräuchte dann ne feste Zu..oder Absage..dan checken wir die Fahrgemeinschaften mit dir wären wir bis jetzt zu 5 oder 6.!
Hast ja meine Nummer! meld dich einfach! LG


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. Mai 2011)

Wünsche schon mal schönes langes We (wer frei hat).
Bin ab morgen Mittag wech nach Frankreich..

Do. die lange und nicht so steile Auffahrt durch die Gorges de la Nesque (Schlucht) über Sault zum Mont Ventoux zum eingewöhnen.

Fr. die kurze, heftige, steile Auffahrt über Bedoin (Tour de France - Strecke).22 km 1.600 Hm
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenns erst mittags regnet, könnte man ja 2 x hoch
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











CU
T.


----------



## rumag (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo Juli,

eine feste Zusage bzw. Absage kann ich dir vermutlich heute Abend geben. Auf jeden Fall bis morgen früh..............


----------



## internetti (31. Mai 2011)

Hallo Alex...bin auch am Samstag San Jorio gefahren (naja stimmt nicht ganz, war nur der San Giovo) aber getroffen haben wir uns nicht???? Wann wart Ihr unterwegs?????


----------



## Hit (1. Juni 2011)

internetti schrieb:


> Hallo Alex...bin auch am Samstag San Jorio gefahren (naja stimmt nicht ganz, war nur der San Giovo) aber getroffen haben wir uns nicht???? Wann wart Ihr unterwegs?????



Wir sind ca. um 10.00 Uhr durch Dongo durch, und dann ab nach oben. Um 14.00 Uhr haben wir den Pass erreicht. Wetter war ja traumhaft


----------



## internetti (1. Juni 2011)

Ich bin um 9.00 los, da ich vorher aber krank war, habe ich mich dies Mal nach Germasino shutteln lassen, um dem Kreislaufkollaps dort unten zu entgehen. 
Insofern war ich schon um 13.3o wieder unten. Ja das Wetter war ein Traum. Die Strada bianca und die Mulattiera im unteren Teil ab Stazzona waren es auch....einfach immer wieder schön.
Dafür wollte ich am Sonntag San Amate ausprobieren..und bin (welch fault pas) verkehrt herum gefahren...naja fahren konnte man wohl weniger sagen. Hab das Rad die letzten 500 Hm hinauf buckeln müssen. Aber gut...hinunter hätte ich das auch nicht fahren können, schon gar nicht angesichts der prozessionsartig aufsteigenden Italiener......den Trail kann man wohl nur in schneefreien Wintern und unter der woche fahren....


----------



## rumag (1. Juni 2011)

@Juli
Ich bin am Donnerstag dabei. Leider warst Du gestern telefonisch nicht zu erreichen. Aber ich werde es heute noch mal probieren.


----------



## skabrot (2. Juni 2011)

hey!

ich bin ziemlich neu hier in der umgebung und hätte mal lust auf eine tour mit ein paar netten trails und natürlich netten leuten...

wäre echt traumhaft, wenn ich mich mal an euch dranhängen könnte 
vllt sogar noch  dieses wochenende ?

Thx, bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (2. Juni 2011)

weer ist den am samstag noch hier im Länd`le und hat bock ne runde zu biken tour ist offen


----------



## vanilla (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen! Komme aus der Nähe von Bietigheim - wohne so gut wie am Wald - und suche Mitbiker.. Muss jedoch dazu sagen, dass ich noch nicht all zu fit bin, was die Kondition betrifft - jedoch n riesen Spaß am biken habe!! Touren sind kein Problem oder auch mal in den Schwarzwald ne Tour fahren wäre cool bis zum Alpencross irgendwann.. Meldet euch!


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Juni 2011)

...bin wieder im Ländle

Konnte das lange We gut zum Radeln nützen...





@vanilla/skabrot:Herzlich willkommen>einfach vorbei schaun,oder wir lesen dich bei einer Tour in Richtung Biet. auf

Grüße u. bis bald
CU
tom


----------



## vanilla (6. Juni 2011)

@MTB_Tom wo denn vorbei kommen? Auflesen sehr gern, wenn ich rechtzeitig Bescheid weiss und ihr nachsichtig seid mit meiner Kondition  bin dabei..!!


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Juni 2011)

vanilla schrieb:


> @MTB_Tom wo denn vorbei kommen? Auflesen sehr gern, wenn ich rechtzeitig Bescheid weiss und ihr nachsichtig seid mit meiner Kondition  bin dabei..!!


 
Was geht den diesen Do.?
Ist wer am Start?

Normaler Treffpunkt wäre 17Uhr am Haupteingang des Ludwigsburger Schloß.

Ich bin manchmal schon ab 1530-1600 unterwegs...

Habe diesen Fr. frei u. event. düse ich schon am Do. Abend nach Leipzig zum Radeln...

Grüße
Tom


----------



## vanilla (6. Juni 2011)

Habe Freitag auch frei - bin jedoch Donnerstag bei der Arbeit und erst gegen 18Uhr daheim. Möglichkeit 1: man trifft sich beim Bietigheimer Wald, Möglichkeit 2: ich komme später, wobei das dauern kann, bis ich dort bin.
Grüße


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. Juni 2011)

He Tom du Weltenbummler, schon lange her das ich da mal hochgefahren bin! Wie lange bist du mit dem Auto hingefahren ? Das sind ja dann schon doche ein paar km!
Donnerstag würde ich gern mal wieder mitgehen, werde mich aber unterwegs ausklincken, da ich noch auf einen Geburtstag muss.

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Juni 2011)

@Paule:Ja,ist schon ne lange Anfahrt mit 10h mit dem PKW,aber die haben sich gelohnt u. ich hab dazu nicht fahren müssen
Konnte aber nicht nach einem Trail ausschau halten>die MTB`ler sind die Straße hoch u. wieder runter...
Kollege hatte ein MTB Fully(ca.10kg (!)dabei,mit Straßenreifen.
...muss doch bissle trainiern,damit ich 2012 viell. auch mal einen Alpen X in Angriff nehmen kann

@Vanillaenke dann wird eher ein Radeln am We für dich in Frage kommen.
Möchte hier nicht alleine entscheiden ob es am Do. in Richtung Bietigheim geht.
Wäre aber am Do. am Start,da ich erst am Fr. weg fahre
Wie schon geschrieben wohl schon ab 1600 unterwegs u. auch nicht so lange da ich am Abend auch noch was vor habe

CU
Tom


----------



## boernie (6. Juni 2011)

do bin ich raus muss krankenbesuch machen.
Würde aber am Sammstag ne runde fahren wenn sich nen guide findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Juni 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> do bin ich raus muss krankenbesuch machen.
> Würde aber am Sammstag ne runde fahren wenn sich nen guide findet


 
Na der Do. sieht mal wieder nicht so dolle aus...warten wir es mal ab..
Fürs We bin ich raus...Leipzig
  u. die Neuseen-Classics rufen


----------



## Hit (7. Juni 2011)

Donnerstag wird bei mir auch nichts, hab noch jede Menge zu erledigen für den Urlaub. Am Samstag geht es für 2 Wochen an den Gardasee.

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Juni 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Donnerstag wird bei mir auch nichts, hab noch jede Menge zu erledigen für den Urlaub. Am Samstag geht es für 2 Wochen an den Gardasee.
> 
> Grüßle
> Alex


 
Hi Alex,
warst Du da nicht erst?
Grüße
T.


----------



## knight_saber (8. Juni 2011)

Also ich wäre am Donnerstag dabei, sollte jemand fahren und das Wetter mitmachen.


----------



## Hit (8. Juni 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hi Alex,
> warst Du da nicht erst?
> Grüße
> T.



Hi Tom,

ne, das war ein Kurztrip an den Comer See 
Nach meinem Urlaub müssen wir dann aber schauen das wir mal wieder ne gemeinsame Runde hin bekommen!

Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Juni 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> ne, das war ein Kurztrip an den Comer See
> Nach meinem Urlaub müssen wir dann aber schauen das wir mal wieder ne gemeinsame Runde hin bekommen!
> ...


 
ah jetzt ja..See eben
Ja,es steht irgend wann im Sommer noch ein We im Vintschgau/Latsch an...denke ich kann das mit einem Fa. Auto machen.
Also Fr.-So. ohne Spritkosten...suche noch einen Mitstreiter 

@KS:schaun wir mal was das Wetter macht...
Grüße
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timae (8. Juni 2011)

Servus,
wir (Gruppe 3 Leute) fahren morgen im Bietigheimer Forst ab 18 Uhr, wenn das Wetter mitmacht. 

Gruß Tim


----------



## Hit (9. Juni 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ah jetzt ja..See eben
> Ja,es steht irgend wann im Sommer noch ein We im Vintschgau/Latsch an...denke ich kann das mit einem Fa. Auto machen.
> Also Fr.-So. ohne Spritkosten...suche noch einen Mitstreiter
> 
> ...



Vintschgau wäre sehr nice 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## knight_saber (9. Juni 2011)

fährt jetzt heute jemand ?
Würde nur ungern umsonst ans LB Schloss fahren.


----------



## knight_saber (9. Juni 2011)

Timae schrieb:


> Servus,
> wir (Gruppe 3 Leute) fahren morgen im Bietigheimer Forst ab 18 Uhr, wenn das Wetter mitmacht.
> 
> Gruß Tim



Wo wäre der Treffpunkt ?


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Juni 2011)

Ich komm heute nicht muss zu Doc.
Euch viel Spaß

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Juni 2011)

knight_saber schrieb:


> fährt jetzt heute jemand ?
> Würde nur ungern umsonst ans LB Schloss fahren.


 
Bin für heute auch raus,da jetzt noch in der Arbeit u. dazu tierisch Kopfschmerzen
Bin froh wenn ich Zuhause bin...
Wünsch Euch frohes Fahren heute.

CU
Tom


----------



## Nick.Name (9. Juni 2011)

ich bin auch noch in der Arbeit und daher raus für heute 

gruss


----------



## Timae (9. Juni 2011)

Servus, 
18 Uhr am Waldeingang an der Bahnlinie... 
Link: 

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.963...l=48.96416,9.152105&spn=0.010354,0.01929&z=16

18.10 Uhr am Lusthaus im Wald

Gruß Tim


----------



## vanilla (14. Juni 2011)

Hoffe, ich kann beim nächsten Mal dabei sein.. Ist ja ein Katzensprung für mich!


----------



## Juli1985 (15. Juni 2011)

Hey ho!
Heute 16.15 am Bahnhof in LB...Richtung Stuttgart!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (15. Juni 2011)

Hi Ho zurück, heute ist doof hab ich keine Zeit! Wie geht es dir?
War am Wochenende in Tirol mit dem Rennrad mal wieder das Stilfser Joch bezwingen, aber das ging auch schon besser! Bis hoffentlich demnächst mal wieder

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. Juni 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey ho!
> Heute 16.15 am Bahnhof in LB...Richtung Stuttgart!


 
Sorry,heute Mittwoch...nix Do.
...kann aber eh nicht,da heute RR fahren angesagt ist.
Mal schaun wie morgen das Wetter wird>muss morgen aber erst mal was privates schaffen u. ob ich da fertig werde bis zum Treffpunkt/Zeit ist noch nicht sicher>ich beeile mich aber

Apropo morgen:Wer wäre den da am Start?Und wohin soll es gehen?

CU
Tom
PS:Wer hat Lust nächste Woche mit in Vintschgau zu fahren?


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. Juni 2011)

Lust ja aber keine Zeit wo genau gehst du da hin?


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. Juni 2011)

Ach Do. wenn das Wetter passt würde ich mitgehen!


----------



## vanilla (15. Juni 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Hey ho!
> Heute 16.15 am Bahnhof in LB...Richtung Stuttgart!


 
Kann leider erst Freitag da hab ich frei.. Ansonsten meistens auch erst ab 18 Uhr rum startklar.. Grüße!!


----------



## Juli1985 (15. Juni 2011)

richtung Stuttgart....
Freitag...sieht bei uns schlecht aus...Do...wegen mir gerne!


----------



## rumag (15. Juni 2011)

Heute geht leider nicht. Aber Donnerstag könnte passen. Euch viel Spaß beim biken...............


----------



## Holzmichl (15. Juni 2011)

also ich fahre heute auf jeden Fall mit! Morgen wäre ich auch dabei. Egal in welche Himmelsrichtung...


----------



## knight_saber (16. Juni 2011)

Kann leider wegen Nachtschicht heute Abend nicht mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (16. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es denn heute aus 17 ám Schloß oder gibt es schon einen Termin?
Soll heute mittag ja viel regen geben, dann werde ich aufs Sofa liegen.

Grüß
Paul


----------



## vanilla (16. Juni 2011)

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß heut Abend, falls ihr fahren werdet!! Ich hab mich gestern Abend auch noch ein bisschen schmutzig gemacht im Wald und werde dann je nach Wetter mal ne kleine Tour fahren am Freitag.. Grüssles!!


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. Juni 2011)

Ich muss zusehen heute mein privates zu erledigen bevor der Regen kommt...und dann lege ich die Beine hoch....gestern wars ne schöne Runde,aber eben mit schmalen Reifen
Viel Spaß Euch allen.
Bin ab dem We für 2 Wochen wech..nein,keine Alpen X,dafür bin ich noch zu lasch drauf
Aber Das Vintschgau/Latsch ruft nächste Woche>kann mich gerne Jemand besuchen kommen
Danach gehts ne kleine Hügeltour-Rundfahrt...Stelvio...Ofen...Reschen..sind nur 135Km...sollten in unter 8h gefahren werden
Dann hab ich ne Woche loose im Salzburger Raum...bin gespannt auf das MTB Gebiet...dann steht der Alb-Extrem (also wieder nix mit Alp) an...Mittlere Strecke...schaun wir mal..nix Gelände...also eher langweilig
Haut rein
CU
Tom


----------



## Holzmichl (16. Juni 2011)

Was denn? Ich bin mit dem Bike in LB, muss heute Abend wieder nach Leonberg und hab keine Regenklamotten mitgenommen. "In dubio pro reo" würde ich sagen


----------



## chillout_Felix (16. Juni 2011)

sry bei dem wetter habe ich keine wirkliche lust.

gruß

felix


----------



## Holzmichl (17. Juni 2011)

Nachdem meine Schuhe wieder trocken sind: fährt denn heute Nachmittag/Abend noch jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Juni 2011)

So,ich melde mich mal für die nächsten 2 Wochen ab...
Versuche am 7.7. mal wieder dabei zu sein.
CU
T.


----------



## MiBinger (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bin im Mai'11 nach LB gezogen und suche Anschluss an die MTB Szene hier.
War zuvor in Waiblingen auf den Trail Zuhause Boucher Höhe/Schurwald..
Ludwigsburg ist im Vergleich hierzu echt "flach". Hoffe die Experten aus dem Thread hier können evtl. etwas Lichts ins Dunkel bringen 

Danke & Gruss
Michael


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Micha,

wir müssen leider immer erst ein Stück raus fahren aber daran gewöhnt man sich. ich würde nächsten Do. fahren, ich hoffe diesen Do. geht es nach Wildbad (wenn das Wetter mitmacht)

Paul


----------



## Juli1985 (21. Juni 2011)

Hey wir fahren do früh...raus zur schwäbischen ALb...all day...lange Etappe...ein paar höhenmeter...wer mit will....melden!!!


----------



## MiBinger (21. Juni 2011)

Hi Paul,

danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung..

"Stück rausfahren"? Wie weit gehts denn?
Und was ist die Beste Richtung?
Also im Westen war ich schon (Stammheim, Schwieberdingen, Tamm,...)
und das war nicht beeindruckend. Im Osten Richtung Poppenweiler am Neckar fahren mir zuviel mit Kinderanhänger 

Wildbad am kommen Do?
Dh1 / Dh2 / FR - Was fahrt Ihr?

Gruss
Micha


----------



## knight_saber (22. Juni 2011)

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch die kommenden Tage mit fahren aus ?


----------



## knight_saber (22. Juni 2011)

Eine ganz allgemeine Frage noch zum Thema klettern.

Habe schon ab und an hier gelesen, dass der eine oder andere das auch noch macht.

Suche da erfahrene Leute mit denen ich je nach Zeit, ab und zu mal mitgehen könnte.
Hatte am Montag einen Schnupperkurs und habe da auch Spaß daran gehabt.


----------



## Beton-Paul (22. Juni 2011)

Hi Micha,

wir mögen es nicht ganz so wild, und werden uns mit den beiden Freerids begnügen, evtl. mal den DH2 !
Und halt den Bikercross soll ja viel neu gemacht sein!
Bei den Ausfahrten ist es sehr unterschiedlich, wir haben auf alle Fälle mal ein paar sehr schöne Ausfahrten richtung Stuttgart Solitude und umgebung gemacht oder eben richtung BiBi und Kirchberg !

Paul


----------



## MiBinger (23. Juni 2011)

Hi Paul,
wie wars in Wildbad? Alles noch dran? Hatte heute morgen noch kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt mitzufahren, doch das Wetter war nicht gerade ein Motivationsbeschleuniger ;-)

Gruss
 Micha


----------



## Beton-Paul (23. Juni 2011)

Hi Micha, Wetter war super, die Bikercross ist eigentlich nur noch was für Dirter,  wir sind die beiden Freerider gefahren und am schluß noch die DH2 aber der Anfang ist echt heftig und (schäm) hab ein paar böse dinger geschoben, da würde ich gerne mal sehen wie die Cecker dort runterballern!
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (24. Juni 2011)

Moin

Kommen gerade aus Südtirol zurück, super Wetter , geniale Trails und Abfahrten gehabt
Hoffe das ich mal wieder mitfahren kann, aber im Geschäft geht's gerade voll ab


----------



## knight_saber (1. Juli 2011)

Sehr ruhig geworden hier.

Wie sieht es nächste Woche bei euch aus ?


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. Juli 2011)

Mein rad ist schon wieder kaputt! Sonst gerne!


----------



## MiBinger (1. Juli 2011)

Hi Paul,

ist das noch der Wildbad Tribut am Materialverschleiss?
Also ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich aufm DH2 schon drei X9er
Schaltwerke hab liegen lassen 
Der Einstieg ist sehr verblockt und für SRAM ein wahrer Glücksfall.

Wie siehts bei Euch am Sonntag aus?
Sonst fahr ich mit'm Renner nach Waiblingen aufs Altstadtfest.
...Wer Lust hat...

Gruss
Micha


----------



## Stefan72 (1. Juli 2011)

MiBinger schrieb:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> ist das noch der Wildbad Tribut am Materialverschleiss?
> Also ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich aufm DH2 schon drei X9er
> ...



Hallo Micha,

ich fahr morgen zu den BOAs, wenn Du oder jemand anders mit will. 13:00 Uhr Aldi Parkplatz Schwieberdingerstraße.

Sonntag geht es Richtung Stuttgart. Wenn Du mit willst - einfach melden.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## blauwild (2. Juli 2011)

...


----------



## Stefan72 (2. Juli 2011)

blauwild schrieb:


> also ich würde morgen auch mal wieder mitfahren... sag bescheid wann's losgeht... würde dann wieder ab Weilimdorf einsteigen!
> 
> grüße blauwild



Sehr gut! 

Start in Ludwigsburg 9:00 Uhr : 
Solitudeallee 127 Kornwestheim
Am Parkplatz:
Club Privilege/HEINRICH´s GETRÄNKE-MARKT 3000

Start in Stuttgart Weilimdorf:
9:45Uhr 
Parkplatz: Pizzeria Giovanni Pforzheimer Straße 223

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. Juli 2011)

Würed gerne mitfahren, aber außer meinem Dirt und mein Bigbike hab ich nichts zum fahren, Hardtail ist weg und Morwood zerlegt!
Sonst gerne.

Grüße


----------



## knight_saber (2. Juli 2011)

für morgen bin ich raus, das ist ja viel zu früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
bin nach 2 Wochen wieder im Ländle.
War ne super Ausszeit
In kurzform:
Vintschgau-Monte Grappa-3 Länder Giro-Vintschgau-Sexten/3Zinnen-Hochkaiser/Bischofshofen(Bei Salzburg)-Alb Extrem.
Viel geradelt...viele HM gesammelt u. auch zu Fuß super Wanderungen gemacht
Würde am Do. gerne mitfahren,aber da bin ich schon auf dem Weg in die Dolos...wieder bissle radeln..KW29 wieder
Grüße
Tom
PS:Heute Abend jemand auf dem Musikfest in Ossweil?


----------



## Juli1985 (4. Juli 2011)

So wir sidn  dann ab Sa auchmal weg....fahren über die Dolomiten! Bis dann...Thomas und Juli!


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Juli 2011)

@ tom schön das du wieder da bist, hört sich an als hättest du eine sehr schöne Tour gemacht . Heute abend werd ich nicht kommen muss nacher zu Zahnarzt und dann bin ich K.o.

@ Juli und Thomas, euch viel spaß hoffe für euch das Ih´r super wetter habt.


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Juli 2011)

Hab vorher schon mal probier..leider hats nicht geklappt..jetzt noch mal:

@Juli:Euch viel Spaß bei der Tour...kommt gesund wieder u. mit vielen schönen Bildern
Schaut auch mal nach links u. recht..viell. sieht man sich ja.Bin ja hier unterwegs:

http://www.maratona.it/info/strecken-2011/de

Große Runde...

@Paule:Waren mehrer Touren..RR..MTB..Wandern,aber alle sehr schön.
Möchte im Herbst noch mal ins Vintschgau>viell. hat der eine oder andere ja Lust/Zeit?

Grüße
Tom
PS:Bin heut Abend wohl auf dem Feschtle in Ossweil anzutreffen..


----------



## Hit (7. Juli 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Möchte im Herbst noch mal ins Vintschgau>viell. hat der eine oder andere ja Lust/Zeit?
> 
> Grüße
> Tom




Hi Tom!

Vintschgau im Herbst hört sicht gut an, da können wir echt mal schauen ob wir was gebacken bekommen!

Jetzt gehts bei mir Ende Juli aber erstmal für 3 Tage auf den Allgäu-Cross 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Juli 2011)

Hit schrieb:


> Hi Tom!
> 
> Vintschgau im Herbst hört sicht gut an, da können wir echt mal schauen ob wir was gebacken bekommen!
> 
> ...


 
Hi Alex,
dann lass uns mal einen termin finden u. ich schau nach ner Unterkunft
Wünsch Dir viel Spaß beim Crossen
Meld mich schon mal ab...9000 Radler u. 4190 HM warten auf mich in ARABA
CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Juli1985 (19. Juli 2011)

Heyyy! Hier tut sich ja gar nichts mehr....Also wir sind wieder back! Einmla über die Dolomiten...10000 hm geschafft! Bis auf eine kleine Fleischwunde an meinem Bein sind wir gesund und und munter zurück gekommen.
Was ist den aus Donnerstag geworden?


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Juli 2011)

Auch ein Huhu zurück!
Ja zur Zeit geht nix keine Zeit etc. Aber morgen gehen wir nach Wildbad!
Soll zwar regnen aber egal gutes Training!
Samstag ist dort rennen!
Grüße

Paul


----------



## Juli1985 (19. Juli 2011)

och cool ich hab feri...achso sportverbot ah nein so ein  scheiss mit wem gehst du


----------



## DaBoom (19. Juli 2011)

werd am Do. zwar nicht ab LuBu unterwegs sein, aber falls ihr zum Bärensee fahrt, könnten wir uns dort treffen


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Juli 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Heyyy! Hier tut sich ja gar nichts mehr....Also wir sind wieder back! Einmla über die Dolomiten...10000 hm geschafft! Bis auf eine kleine Fleischwunde an meinem Bein sind wir gesund und und munter zurück gekommen.
> Was ist den aus Donnerstag geworden?


 
hu hu auch von mir zurück..was hast den wieder angestellt?Sportverbot?Dachte der Thomas bremst dich ein wenig ein....
Aber schön,dass ihr wieder zurück seit.
Irgend wann klappt es sicher auch wieder bei mir mit dem Do. u. Radeln.
Aber nach Stuggi fahre ich unter der Woche nicht u. Bikeparks verschließen sich mir noch...
CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Juli 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> och cool ich hab feri...achso sportverbot ah nein so ein  scheiss mit wem gehst du



Sonny Hardy Micha und Icke


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. Juli 2011)

So wieder zurück von Wildbad, war sehr feucht gestern, hat aber echt spaß gemacht! Und ich hätte nicht gedacht das man auch bei Nässe so eine guten Grip haben kann (der richtige Reifen macht es aus)

Grüßle

Paul


----------



## Holzmichl (21. Juli 2011)

Fährt denn heute noch jemand eine Feierabendrunde mit? 16:30 Uhr Ludwigsburg in Richtung Rotenacker Wald....


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. Juli 2011)

Sorry mir lang es heute nicht.


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Juli 2011)

Bin auch raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knight_saber (21. Juli 2011)

Ist mir auch zu kurzfristig. Vielleicht naechst Woche.


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. August 2011)

knight_saber schrieb:


> Ist mir auch zu kurzfristig. Vielleicht naechst Woche.


 
Wie schauts diesen Do. aus?
Wetter soll nicht der bringer werden...aber mal abwarten.
CU
Tom


----------



## Juli1985 (1. August 2011)

Oh weh...hier geht ja gar nichts mehr....echt schade.........


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. August 2011)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Oh weh...hier geht ja gar nichts mehr....echt schade.........


 
Denke urlaubsstimmung?!
...aber gehen tut schon was

Gestrige MTB Tour war genial.
Unterhalb vom Sloitude Schlößle los bis Anfang 7 Mühlenweg
Werden wir demnächst wiederholen u. auch mal nach Feierabend(ab ca.1600) mit den Autos hinfahren u. 2-3h fahren.
Wer Interesse hat,kann sich gerne melden.

Ansonsten steht für den 12.08. ne kleiner Albaufstieg an..
Abfahrt :0700 in LB
Ankunft:ca.1900 Pfullendorf
Streckenlänge:ca. 160KM/2000HM
Rückfahrt dann am 14.08.
Wer will kann uns gerne begleiten od. Quer einsteigen

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. August 2011)

So jetzt auch ein kurzes Statment von mir.
Wir waren 3 Tage in Livigno. Bikepark ohne ende das ist bisher mein schönster Bikepark gewesen den ich besucht habe! Und das Highlight die Rampe mit dem Luftpolster, nach 2  Tage grübeln bin ich doch gesprungen, und das ist einfach nur genial gewesen!

Bilder folgen

Nice day 

Paul
@ Tom Donnerstag geht nicht muss mal wieder zum Zahnarzt
Evtl. am Samstag ne Tour (aber nicht so lang)


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. August 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So jetzt auch ein kurzes Statment von mir.
> Wir waren 3 Tage in Livigno. Bikepark ohne ende das ist bisher mein schönster Bikepark gewesen den ich besucht habe! Und das Highlight die Rampe mit dem Luftpolster, nach 2 Tage grübeln bin ich doch gesprungen, und das ist einfach nur genial gewesen!
> 
> Bilder folgen
> ...


 
Bin auf die Bilder gespannt..u. was für Luftpolster?
Sa. kann sein...muss mal sehen..
Also bis demnächst
CU
T.


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. August 2011)

Da sich bis jetzt keiner für Do. fürs MTB Fahren gemeldet hat,bin ich heute auf schmalen RR Reifen unterwegs...schade..seit langem gutes Wetter u. hier tut sich nicht viel...

Nächsten Do. bin ich raus,da der ALB-X an dem We ansteht

CU
T.


----------



## driver.87 (4. August 2011)

hi,

sorry will grad nicht die letzten 66 Seiten durchlesen. 

aber vielleicht kann einer kurz antworten:

Fahrt ihr regelmäßig, auch unter der Woche?

Würde mich gerne mal anschließen, vorallem unter der Woche. An Material hab ich einmal rundum 150mm oder ein Hardtail vorzuweisen.
Was soll ich eher mal mitnehmen?

Möchte jemand gleich nächste Woche fahren?

vg Sven


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. August 2011)

Hi Sven, gerne kannst du mal mitgehen, nur ist gerad Sommerferienzeit und ich denke die nächsten 2-3 Wochen wird noch nicht viel los sein! Wo kommst du her?
Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (4. August 2011)

driver.87 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> sorry will grad nicht die letzten 66 Seiten durchlesen.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Sven,
Treff ist immer Do. 17 Uhr gegenüber dem Haupteingang des Ludwigsburger Schlosses.
Aber wie der Paule schon geschrieben hat ist es gerade bissle still...
Deshalb immer kur vorher hier reinschaun...
Hardtail reicht meist,aber es gibt hier auch DH...Bikeparkbesucher
Gruß
Tom


----------



## driver.87 (5. August 2011)

Grüß euch,

komme aus Eglosheim, nähe PH.

Ja cool dann werde ich mich nächsten Donnerstag mal anschließen.

Bis dann,

vg Sven


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. August 2011)

Ja cool da müsste es bei mir auch klappen
Paul


----------



## kreisimeck (7. August 2011)

sooooo moin moin erstmal 
ich bin jetzt wieder am start und würde gerne wissen wann ihr fahrt (aber keine großen sachen erstmal)
Gruß Steffen


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. August 2011)

Moin,
Do. sollte auch bei mir passen,nur eben nicht so lange.
Starte dann eher etwas früher,wenn noch Jemand Interesse hat?
CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. August 2011)

So Moin,

dann lass uns 16.45 Uhr am Schloss treffen und 17.10 Uhr in Marbach an der Fußgängerbrücke den Steffen abholen! Wir können ja mal wieder zum Bietigheimer Forst fahren !

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (8. August 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So Moin,
> 
> dann lass uns 16.45 Uhr am Schloss treffen und 17.10 Uhr in Marbach an der Fußgängerbrücke den Steffen abholen! Wir können ja mal wieder zum Bietigheimer Forst fahren !
> 
> Paul


 
Liest sich gut...muss nur schaun wann sich mein besuch am Do. ankündigt...danach werde ich dann meine Fahrzeit richten...ansonsten
CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. August 2011)

Wenn es die Uschi ist geh lieber mit biken! 
Hardy was geht am Donnerstag?
Und wie sieht es bei euch am Freitag mit Beerfelden aus?
Hardy, Steffen?

Grüße

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. August 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn es die Uschi ist geh lieber mit biken!
> Und wie sieht es bei euch am Freitag mit Beerfelden aus?
> Hardy, Steffen?
> 
> ...


 
..nee nee..."Teilnehmer" des ALB-XXX-2011 fürs We
Bin also für Fr. raus

CU
T.


----------



## riderhardy (8. August 2011)

Moin 

Wie Freitag Beerfelden??, kommt leider ein wenig spät, werde nicht frei bekommen, schade
Donnerstag habe ich Karten für das Open Air in Stuttgart, geht schon um 17.00 Uhr los, bin also draußen


----------



## kreisimeck (8. August 2011)

sers erstmal 
so ich hab heute erfahren dass ich ab mittwoch n ticket nach saarbrücken gewonnen habe  bikepark bin ich immer dabei aber freitag geht halt nicht


----------



## driver.87 (8. August 2011)

Hi bin Donnerstag auch dabei, 16:45 passt 

PS: Wäre Bad Wildbad nicht näher?

vg


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. August 2011)

Wildbad wäre schon näher aber Beerfelden soll schöner sein und man muss alles mal ausprobieren. 
Bis Donnerstag
Paul


----------



## knight_saber (9. August 2011)

kann leider noch nicht sicher sagen ob es bei mir am Donnerstag klappt, hängt von der Arbeit ab ich früher gehen kann oder nicht.


----------



## riderhardy (9. August 2011)

Moin,

Also Beerfelden ist kleiner, hat einen Schlepplift, aber technisch sehr gute Strecken mit einigen Northshore Elementen , einer super Wallride, und guten Drops 
Ist wie gesagt ein netter gemÃ¼tlicher Park , klein aber fein, ne Tageskarte kostet 17â¬


----------



## driver.87 (9. August 2011)

In Beerfelden lassen sie einen m.W. aber nur mit FF und anderen Protektoren fahren. Was an sich ja auch sinnvoll ist.

Die muss man sich dann halt noch dazu mieten.

Bikepark wäre ich an sich aber auch gerne mal dabei. Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne Packung Adrenalin. 

vg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (9. August 2011)

Na wenn du das öfters machst hast kaufst du dir die Ausrüßtung, ist ja auch angenehmer seine eigenen Sachen zu tragen und nicht etwas wo du nicht weißt wer da schon alles reingeschwitzt  hat (grins)


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. August 2011)

Bin morgen schon früher unterwegs,aber wenns passt komme ich um 17.00Uhr nach Marbach bzw. fahre in den Forst

Mal was anderes>wer hat Lust auf eine CTF?Ist das gleiche wie ne RFT für RR (beschilderte Ausfahrt mit Raststationen).
Am 28.08. wäre eine im Badischen:
http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/html/unsere_ctf.html

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (10. August 2011)

Generell gern nur bin ich da im Sommerurlaub. Also bis evtl. morgen

Paul


----------



## DaBoom (10. August 2011)

Hey,
fahrt ihr zum Bärensee/schlössle?

Startet ihr wieder am Blauen Engel?


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. August 2011)

DaBoom schrieb:


> Hey,
> fahrt ihr zum Bärensee/schlössle?
> 
> Startet ihr wieder am Blauen Engel?


 
Erste Frage:Morgen 16.45 am Schloß LB u. dann 17 Uhr Brücke in Marbach (aber ohne mich bzw.steht der Paule da bereit,oder?)
Und am Fr. bin ich ca. um 8-8.30Uhr dort

2.Frage:Bis jetzt am Schloß LB,oder der Paule ändert das

@Paule:..oder dann am 9.Okt.:
http://www.rv-kirrlach.de/

CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (10. August 2011)

Also 16.45 am Schloß und 17.05 Uhr an der Brücke Marbach also auch die Richtung Bietigheim oder Richtung Lichtenfels!

Ich bin 16.45 am Schloß, alter mann mit braunem bike.

Da Boom nein wir holen den Steffen in MArbach ab und fahren dann auch in die Richtung, das nächste mal (ich bin dann 3 Wochen weg) aber Ihr könnt ja trozdem fahren oder!

Paul


----------



## driver.87 (10. August 2011)

Hi,

kann morgen jemand sein Multitool mitnehmen (wenn ihr nicht eh immer eines dabei habt)?

Muss die Platte an meinem Schuh wieder festschrauben, die fährt nicht mehr so gerne mit. 

Achso hab ein schwarz-weißes Canyon Fully dabei und ein grau/blau/weißes Oberteil.

Bis denne, vg Sven


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. August 2011)

Wir werden uns finden!

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. August 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wir werden uns finden!
> 
> Paul


 
Moin moin,
kannst mir ja kurz ein sms schicken wenn Du im Forst bist...meld mich dann,ob es bei mir noch passt..
Wetter wird heute wieder top
cu
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (11. August 2011)

Okidoki


----------



## knight_saber (11. August 2011)

Habe es leider nicht geschafft bin immer noch auf der Arbeit. Vielleicht dann nächste Woche.


----------



## Holzmichl (12. August 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> kannst mir ja kurz ein sms schicken wenn Du im Forst bist...meld mich dann,ob es bei mir noch passt..



Öhmmm... waren wir eigentlich im Forst?


----------



## riderhardy (12. August 2011)

Moin, 

komm grade aus Beerfelden, Paul und Ira waren auch mit, super Tag heute!!!!!


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. August 2011)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Öhmmm... waren wir eigentlich im Forst?


 

..also ich net..hab auch kein SMS bekommen

@Hardy:Gibts schon Bilder?

Wir sind auch wieder von unserem ALB-X zurück...
Fr.:155km/2000HM
Sa.Ruhetag
So.:153KM/knapp 2000HM

Schee wars u. es hat nur am So. 10min. geregnet>unterstellen..warten..fertig>weiter gehts!

Grüße
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. August 2011)

Ja wir waren im Bi-Forst Simon.
@Tom hab ich irgendwie verbummelt, und als wir umgedreht haben hätte es sich für dich nicht gelohnt!

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (15. August 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ja wir waren im Bi-Forst Simon.
> @Tom hab ich irgendwie verbummelt, und als wir umgedreht haben hätte es sich für dich nicht gelohnt!
> 
> Paul


 
Passt schon...wir waren eh spät dran u. noch weit davon entfernt

...aber hab das gefunden..könnten da mal zusammen essen gehen


----------



## riderhardy (15. August 2011)

Moin zusammen,

Bilder aus Beerfelden kommen noch
Tom da müssen wir hin


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. August 2011)

Wo ist das?


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. August 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wo ist das?


 
moin ,
am Ammersee

@hardy:Sorry wegen gestern..

@all:Bin ab Do.-Mo. in HH bissle radeln u. deshalb nicht am Treffpunkt.

Grüße
T.


----------



## riderhardy (16. August 2011)

moin,

@Tom: alles klar, viel Spass dann in meiner Lieblingstadt


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. August 2011)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> @Tom: alles klar, viel Spass dann in meiner Lieblingstadt


 
noch mal was für dich





....von unserer Hinfahrt...nach RT...Stopp-O-Mat...Bergzeitfahren:


----------



## knight_saber (17. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wie sieht es morgen bei euch aus fährt jemand ?


----------



## boernie (17. August 2011)

lust habe ich jedenfalls


----------



## driver.87 (17. August 2011)

hi,

bin morgen doch nicht dabei. Mich ziehts bei den Temperaturen eher ins Freibad. 

Aber hat Spaß gemacht letzte Woche, daran liegt es nicht 

vg Sven


----------



## Holzmichl (18. August 2011)

also wenn sich nichts anderes mehr ergibt fahre ich um 17:30 in LB los Richtung Bärensee. Allerdings fahre ich dann auch nicht mehr zurück bis LB. Ende wäre für mich am Schloss Solitude...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knight_saber (19. August 2011)

Da die Resonanz hier nicht so hoch war, bin ich dann auch ins Fitness Studio gegangen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. August 2011)

Resonanz für heute ist bis jetzt bei 0 u. ich gehe heute klettern.

Am Sonntag ist das hier angesagt>sind mit ein paar Fahre/innen am Start>einfach vorbei kommen od. kurz melden um Fahrgemeinschafften zu machen:

http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/html/unsere_ctf.html

CU
T.


----------



## knight_saber (26. August 2011)

Ich hatte diese mal auch abgewartet, da ich nicht 100% sicher war ob ich es einrichten kann aber da ja keiner die Tage vorher was geschrieben hatte, war das auch für mich erledigt.
Vielleicht nächste Woche


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. August 2011)

knight_saber schrieb:


> Vielleicht nächste Woche


 
Hab ich auch vor...
CU
T.


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. August 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Resonanz für heute ist bis jetzt bei 0 u. ich gehe heute klettern.
> 
> Am Sonntag ist das hier angesagt>sind mit ein paar Fahre/innen am Start>einfach vorbei kommen od. kurz melden um Fahrgemeinschafften zu machen:
> 
> ...


 
Die die nicht dabei waren>Ihr habt was verpasst!
Sehr schöne Route>für Jeden etwas!
Wer mal einen Marathon fahren möchte war das sicher eine gute Vorbereitung.
Aber echt nichts für Treckingrädern mit Schutzblech
Hier mal ein paar Bilder:


























....also für 2012 vormerken ;-)
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. August 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...Wer mal einen Marathon fahren möchte war das sicher eine gute Vorbereitung.
> Grüße
> Tom


 
...eigentlich wäre es doch was für die MTB Trailsurver aus LB gewesen,oder?
Jule?Thomas?
Test für den Albtraufmarathon Kurzdistanz?

Für den Do. melde ich mich wieder ab>bin zur Treffzeit wieder auf dem Weg nach Südtirol ein paar Trails-Surven u. am Samstag ist am Stelvio wieder der Radtag.

Wünsch Euch ne schöne Woche.
CU
T.


----------



## stromberg-biker (29. August 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Die die nicht dabei waren>Ihr habt was verpasst!
> Sehr schöne Route>für Jeden etwas!
> 
> Hallo Tom,
> ...


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. August 2011)

stromberg-biker schrieb:


> MTB_Tom schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die die nicht dabei waren>Ihr habt was verpasst!
> ...


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. August 2011)

Wer von hier fährt eigentlich hier mit bzw. spielt mit dem Gedanken?

http://www.alb-gold.com/de/sport/alb-gold-trophy

Durch die CTF bin ich da schon angefixt u. würde die große Runde nehmen

Zum Albtraufmarathon bin ich nicht da...wünsch den Teilnehmern von hier viel Erfolg!

Wäre schön wenn man sich auch hier zusammen schreiben würde um mal einen Marathon zu fahren...bin z.B. nicht bei Frazenbuch um sowas mit zu bekommen.

So,Feierabend
CU
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (31. August 2011)

@Mtb Tom:wer würde den mitfahren


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. August 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> @Mtb Tom:wer würde den mitfahren


 
Hi Böernie,also bis jetzt ich
Ich meld mich jetzt schon mal ab fürs We..Fr. ist MTB im Vinschgau angesagt u. Sa. der Radtag am Stelvio
Bis nächste Woche.
CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. September 2011)

So hallole bin auch wieder da . Simon schick mir doch mal bitte diesen Login für Facebook hb mich angemeldet ! Am besten mit nem link find mich noch nicht richtig zurecht. 
Grüßle Paul


----------



## Holzmichl (2. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> ...schick mir doch mal bitte diesen Login für Facebook...


Auf der MTB Trailsurfer Seite stehen die Links zu den Regionalgruppen jeweils in den Kommentaren zum einzelnen Bundesland. Zur Regionalgruppe Ludwigsburg geht es hier. Dort sollte es irgendwo einen Link "Mitglied werden" oder so geben... 
Grüße 
Simon


----------



## Beton-Paul (3. September 2011)

So hab ich gemacht, dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. September 2011)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Auf der MTB Trailsurfer Seite stehen die Links zu den Regionalgruppen jeweils in den Kommentaren zum einzelnen Bundesland. Zur Regionalgruppe Ludwigsburg geht es hier. Dort sollte es irgendwo einen Link "Mitglied werden" oder so geben...
> Grüße
> Simon


 
Also geht jetzt mehr über fazebuch?
..also wenn der Paule da jetzt auch mit macht u. der Rest sich wohl da here zusammentrommelt,dann schau ich auch mal ob mir ein blöder Name einfällt um mich da anzumelden

Ach ja,wer hat Lust beim Alb Gold Marathon mit zu fahren?
Ein MTB-Kollege ist angemeldet u. kann aber leider nicht die 108er Runde fahren.Jemand hier der einpringen möchte?

Do.:Wann u. wo?

CU
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (5. September 2011)

Hi Tom Do. 17 Uhr wie immer, aber für dich wird das zu spät sein oder?
Wann und wo ist die Ausfahrt ? Renner oder MTB ? Geb mal die Daten durch.
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hi Tom Do. 17 Uhr wie immer, aber für dich wird das zu spät sein oder?
> Wann und wo ist die Ausfahrt ? Renner oder MTB ? Geb mal die Daten durch.
> Paul


 
Ok.wird schon passen>hab mein Licht eh dabei
Hier der Link zum MTB Marathon:
http://www.alb-gold.com/de/sport/alb-gold-trophy/ausschreibung
CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. September 2011)

Ne 108 km sind mir zu viel!
Sonst gerne! Bin nicht so fit wie du km fresser. 
Also bis Donnerstag, Hardy wollte auch mal wieder mit.


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ne 108 km sind mir zu viel!
> Sonst gerne! Bin nicht so fit wie du km fresser.
> Also bis Donnerstag, Hardy wollte auch mal wieder mit.


 
..bin auch nicht sooo fit,keine Ahnung was da geht,aber wegen 30km mach ich sowas nicht mit...lohnt ja die Anfahrt nicht
Werde mein GT od. das ganz harte MTB nehmen.Ist ja eh nur Waldautobahn....
mal sehen ob der hardy Zeit hat..
CU
t.


----------



## Nick.Name (6. September 2011)

Hallöle,

bin grade recht im Arbeitsstress und weiss nicht ob ich do mitkomm.  Sollte ich es rechtzeitig schaffen melde ich mich nochmal per tel/sms.

grüssle


----------



## knight_saber (7. September 2011)

hallo zusammen,

wollte auch noch mal nachfragen wie es Donnerstag jetzt aussieht.

Ich muss zwar noch bei einem Bekannten mittags was helfen aber auf 17 Uhr sollte ich es schon zum Lubu Schlosseingang schaffen.

Wären super wenn es diese mal auch klappen würde.


----------



## Beton-Paul (7. September 2011)

Es wird schon klappen! 
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. September 2011)

Das Wetter könnte event. am nachmittag trocken bleiben,was ja schon mal was wäre,oder?
Dann 1700 am Schloß.
Wir wären dann event. zu 4.
Strecke:Wohle eher im Kreis,weil es ab 2000 schon eher Licht angesagt ist

Bei Regen habe ich keine Lust,sorry.

Hier mal morgen noch mal reinschaun:
http://www.wetter.com/deutschland/ludwigsburg/DE0006439.html

Ach ja u. viell. sind ja auch schon einige von Euch Mitglied,aber wer es nicht kennt>ich bin gerade dabei eine DIMB IG Stuttgart aufzubauen.
Besonders für die Racer/Marathonfahrer/innen viell. nicht ganz uninterresant>das IBC-DIMB-Racing-Team mit der Rennversicherung!
Einfach mal hier reinschaun:
http://www.dimb.de/

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=15&Itemid=41

und hier kommt kommen dann Infos von mir hin

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=499&Itemid=209

Ich werde demnächst auch ein DIMB-IG-Stuttgart hier im IBC eröffnen,dass dann ganz oben im Stuggi-Sammelforum stehen wird.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Es wird schon klappen!
> Paul


 
Wetter passt doch ...bis jetzt...also 1700 am Schloß


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. September 2011)

Hi Tom, 17 Uhr ich bin da wenn es nicht regnet.

Grüßle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (8. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hi Tom, 17 Uhr ich bin da wenn es nicht regnet.
> 
> Grüßle


 
Bin noch in der Arbeit...reicht mir wohl nicht mehr..sorry
Soweit ich erkenne ,regnet es gerade..kann das sein?
Mist...also dann sag ich jetzt leider ab...muss noch etwas erledigen hier..


----------



## knight_saber (9. September 2011)

Bin auch beim Bekannten nicht fertig geworden und zudem war es sehr unbeständig, es hat immer mal wieder geregnet.
Schade ich versuche es noch einmal am 22.09., nächste Woche kann ich nicht.


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. September 2011)

Do. auf ein Neues!


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. September 2011)

Ja wäre schön wenn es klappt!
@Tom hab mir ne 1600 Lumen Stirnlampe bestellt sollten wir doch mal abends unterwegs sein sollte ich genögend Licht haben.


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ja wäre schön wenn es klappt!
> @Tom hab mir ne 1600 Lumen Stirnlampe bestellt sollten wir doch mal abends unterwegs sein sollte ich genögend Licht haben.


 

ja,wird langsam wieder früher dunkel.
Hab ja jetzt schon meine Strinlampe dabei...die ist zwar nicht so hammer hell,aber leuchtet super aus.


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. September 2011)

Dann können wir mal so einen Anfänger Nightride machen 

Bis hoffentlich Do. 

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Dann können wir mal so einen Anfänger Nightride machen
> 
> Bis hoffentlich Do.
> 
> Paul


 
Das könnten wir echt mal machen
Bis Do.
CU
T.


----------



## DaBoom (13. September 2011)

Ich wäre mit dabei


----------



## Beton-Paul (13. September 2011)

Das hört sich gut an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (13. September 2011)

ich wäre auch dabgei wenn es mein schichtplan im Rettungsdienst zuläßt


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. September 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> ich wäre auch dabgei wenn es mein schichtplan im Rettungsdienst zuläßt


 
Na das wäre doch super....ach ja.hast mal nach 1Hilfekurs Infos geschaut.
Wann sind die immer?Sa. u. So.?Anmeldung erforderlich?


----------



## boernie (14. September 2011)

@MTB Tom: an diesen freitag und samstag wäre in lubu einer anmeldung sollte vorhanden sein werde mal auf morgen fragen ob platz frei ist den, den ausbilder kenn ich gut ist einer aus meinem Ortsverein.


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. September 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> @MTB Tom: an diesen freitag und samstag wäre in lubu einer anmeldung sollte vorhanden sein werde mal auf morgen fragen ob platz frei ist den, den ausbilder kenn ich gut ist einer aus meinem Ortsverein.


 
Bin am We nicht in LB...aber es gibts sicher noch mehr Kurse,oder?


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Dann können wir mal so einen Anfänger Nightride machen
> 
> Bis hoffentlich Do.
> 
> Paul


 
Gibts schon Tourenvorschläge?
Haben nicht viel Zeit...17-19.30Uhr, u. um 20Uhr ist es dunkel


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. September 2011)

17 Uhr am Schloß richtung Weilimdorf , 19.30-20 Uhr spätestens zurück.


Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (15. September 2011)

Nightride muss noch etwas warten, bis ich zumindest meine Lampe habe.


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> 17 Uhr am Schloß richtung Weilimdorf , 19.30-20 Uhr spätestens zurück.
> 
> 
> Paul


 
was willst in W.i.D.?
Auf den Pumptrack?
Kommst mit dem Dirt?
Geht die Strecke dann die Solitudeallee entlang?

Ein RR Kollege mit neuem MTB würde auch gern mit,aber da müsset die Tour zum Neckarradweg runter gehen bis Oefingen/Fellbach.
Er meinet rund um dem Kappelberg gibts auch was zum fahren?
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=kappel...039&sspn=19.975074,39.331055&vpsrc=6&t=m&z=13

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.1486.html

Er wäre um ca. 18 Uhr dort.Könnten davor die Ossweiler-Schleife drehen u. dann runter zum Radweg?
Oder über die Oststadt-Salonwald-Pattonville über die Felder zum Neckar runter?


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. September 2011)

Julie hat den Streckenplan, mir ist es wurst!
Nix Pumptrack (auch wenn ich`s cool finde)
17 Uhr 

Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. September 2011)

Ja Kappelberg ist geil aber ich denke nicht das wir das mit Anfahrt in dem Zeitfenster schaffen


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Julie hat den Streckenplan, mir ist es wurst!
> Nix Pumptrack (auch wenn ich`s cool finde)
> 17 Uhr
> 
> Paul


 

Juli?
Die hat sich doch für heute gar nicht hier gemeldet
...also ich kenne auch nur befestigte Wege nach W.i.D...."also auf Straße habe ich keine Lust"

Apropo pump-track W.i.D.>hab ich ja beim vorbeifahren bei unserer ALB-XX vor ein paar Wochen ausprobiert u. bei der Holzbrück hat mich der Rucksack in der Rechtskurve vom Steg geholt
Wegen der Tour:
Kollege hat ab 1730 Zeit,wenn wir das bis bis dahin zur Kelter nach Fellbach schaffen u. wir die Runde auf den Kappelberg drehen (1,5h) sollten wir wieder um 2000 im Heimathafen angekommen sein.
Licht mitnehmen wäre aber nicht verkehrt...
Werde dann wohl nach Fellbach fahren,weil der Kollege sein MTB ganz neu hat u.bissle "Starthilfe" benötigt

Bin dann hier wech u. schau später rein.Komme aber dann um 1700 ans Schloß

CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. September 2011)

Also sich auf Facebook zu verabreden kannst du vergessen! Ich war mit Simon allein fahren, Und Juli´hat in Facebook geschrieb Sie kommt und fährt vor, wer war nicht da?!?! Na ja Simon war schön bis demnächst!
Tom wars gut? Hat die Zeit gelangt.


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Also sich auf Facebook zu verabreden kannst du vergessen! Ich war mit Simon allein fahren, Und Juli´hat in Facebook geschrieb Sie kommt und fährt vor, wer war nicht da?!?! Na ja Simon war schön bis demnächst!
> Tom wars gut? Hat die Zeit gelangt.


 
Hi Paule,
sorry wegen heute,aber hätte mir zeitlich nicht gerreicht
...bin so schnell wie möglich zum Treffpunkt am neckar geradelt>etwas verspätet u. mit 160er Puls hat es aber geklappt.
Anfahrt über Feldweg>Weinberg hoch u. dann ein paar schöne Trails abgefahren,aber nur ein Bruchteil der vielen Trails.
Hat sich echt gelohnt u. es wäre schön gewesen,wenn ihr dabei gewesen wärt.
Haben dann etwas Zeit im Wald gelassen u. dann erst um 20.20 Uhr Zuhause eingelaufen.
Zum Glück hatte ich das Licht dabei...
Fazebuch schau ich schon gar nicht mehr rein...
Hab noch Bilder gemacht...stell ich noch rein..
Ach ja,bin demnächst auch hier dabei:
CTF Kirrlach:
http://www.rv-kirrlach.de/
Viell .hat ja Jemand Lust mit zu fahren

Grüße
T.


----------



## boernie (19. September 2011)

meld mich mal für die ganze Woche aus habe die ganze Woche Nachtschicht im Rettungsdienst


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. September 2011)

Bin Donnerstag in Wildbad
Und wenn es klappt am Sonntag in Beerfelden!

Grüße

Paul


----------



## Nick.Name (21. September 2011)

Hallöchen,

bei mir ist es morgen auch schlecht, da ich immer noch arbeite arbeite und arbeite.... 

@paul: Wünsch dir einen schönen Tag in BW
@boernie: wünsch dir ruhigen Dienst


@alle: schöne Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (21. September 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ch ja,bin demnächst auch hier dabei:
> CTF Kirrlach:
> http://www.rv-kirrlach.de/
> Viell .hat ja Jemand Lust mit zu fahren
> ...


 
Der Termin rückt näher...nur mal zur Info.

...ich hätte auch noch einen Startplatz beim Lautertal-MTB-Marathon....schaun wir mal.

Morgen bin ich nicht dabei.sorry.

@all:Viel Spaß morgen

CU
T.


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. September 2011)

Viell. bekommen wir sowas mal zusammen hin


----------



## Beton-Paul (22. September 2011)

Moin Tom das sieht gut aus, müssen wir demnächst mal machen (muss noch ca. ne Woche auf meine Lampe warten)
Hallo Thomas lebst du auch noch! Danke werden wir heute haben und jetzt ab nach Wildbad .................


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Moin Tom das sieht gut aus, müssen wir demnächst mal machen (muss noch ca. ne Woche auf meine Lampe warten)
> ....


 
Jepp,das machen wir>mit zusätzlicher Sirnlampe ging es echt flott auf der Straße/Trails>Sicht war ausreichend

Viel Spaß in Wildbad u. komm mir heile wieder zurück!

CU
T.


----------



## Bimel (22. September 2011)

huhu ihrs alle so ich bin neu in dergegend und suche paar leute die lust und laune haben mir paar trails oder ein fach so mit mir ne runde rollern gehn mögen mag nehm lich en weng mein froggi so en weng aus fahren und bin noch 2 wochen im urlaub des wegens frage ich weil aleine biken macht keine laune so richtig irgent wie  war ja heute schon auf der suche nach en bisel was wo man fahrn kann aber fand halt nicht wirklich viel was man mal so al feier abend runde machen kann  so rin je haun und gebt bescheid wenn mich mal einer mit nehmen mag


----------



## boernie (22. September 2011)

hey thomas würde gern den startplatz nehmen


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. September 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> hey thomas würde gern den startplatz nehmen


 
@Bist da nicht schon angemeldet?
aber ruf mich doch mal an,dann vermittle ich ;-)

@Bimel:Hallo erst mal u. woher kommst Du den?
Abfahrt meist Do. um 17Uhr am Schloß LB>heute fährt da aber keiner so weit mein Kentnisstand.
Denke nächste Woche wieder.
We ist schon verplant...

Grüße
T.


----------



## Bimel (22. September 2011)

tja ich komme aus Dresden und bin der zeit und ziehe hier runter nach Ludwigsburg asow okay na ma gucken wies nexten donerstag aus schaut ob ich da mit komme da wo diese berufs schule oder was des ist ist also die ist klei um de ecke von mir oder halt meiner kirsche


----------



## ARB (22. September 2011)

hallöle zusammen,

am samstag findet in ludwigsburg das rock gegen rechts statt. 
um 14.00uhr demo am bhf danach ab 16.00 konzert im scala biergarten. eintritt frei.
bands 
violett leaves pop punk
die vier lustigen drei jazz
the phantomics rockabilly
panajah ska
black molly experimental punk

www.rgrludwigsburg.de.vu

würd sich vlt nach dem radeln anbieten. alles easy familientauglich 

so denn hoffe man sieht sich dort
ciao dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (22. September 2011)

@ Tom wir sind wieder zurück war richtig super, sind die Downhill gefahren und nach dem es trocken war, war das heute die beste von allen Pisten in Wildbad?!??!

Hallo Bimel, herzlich wilkommen im Schwabenland! Ja wird sich schon was erben eine Runde zu drehen.

Grüßle

Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (22. September 2011)

Hi ARB hab ich auch gesehen, denk das wird ein super Event.


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. September 2011)

@ARBanke für die Einladung,wenns nach dem Biken passt warum nicht

@Paule:Gibts Bilder?

@Bimel:Na viell. klappts ja nächste Woche...


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (23. September 2011)

@Tom: schönes Pic, wo isn das?


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. September 2011)

FoolOnTheHill schrieb:


> @Tom: schönes Pic, wo isn das?


 
Hessigheim bei den Felsengärten>Aussicht in Richtung Besigheim


----------



## Bimel (23. September 2011)

nu genau und we naja nicht direckt schon was geplant eher nur des ich eventuel auf de demo gehn werde und danach zum konzi auf ein oder zwei bier ma gucken viel so gar mit radel schun wer mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (23. September 2011)

also bin am nächsten Donnerstag wieder mit am start habe nächste Woche Frühschicht


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. September 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> also bin am nächsten Donnerstag wieder mit am start habe nächste Woche Frühschicht


 
Wegen Lautertal>bist bei der Diakonie-Fund-Racer?
Dann hättest den Marathon für umme


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. September 2011)

Moin Jungs und Mädels,

wie sieht es am Donnerstag aus?!

Soll schön werden


----------



## Bimel (26. September 2011)

ich würde mich euch mal mit anschließen auf ne kleine runde


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Moin Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> wie sieht es am Donnerstag aus?!
> 
> Soll schön werden


 
Passt.hole dich 16.45Uhr ab


----------



## boernie (26. September 2011)

@tom. du wolltest mir was schicken


----------



## Bimel (26. September 2011)

und wo ist der treff da am donerstag ???? oben bei dem eingang wo so en park ist oder wo????


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. September 2011)

Hallo Tom passt, werd auf dich warten. Hab dich und Hardy heute kurz nach 6 bei der Schlange gesehen, war mit dem Roller unterwegs.

Grüß 
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Tom passt, werd auf dich warten. Hab dich und Hardy heute kurz nach 6 bei der Schlange gesehen, war mit dem Roller unterwegs.
> 
> Grüß
> Paul


 
Ok.passt.
Ja,waren gestern auf ner kleine Straßen/Feldwegrunde

@Bimel:17Uhr gegenüber dem Haupteingang des LB-Schloßes in Richtung Bärenwiese an der Fußgängerampel

@all:Beleuchtung macht so langsam Sinn>ab 19Uhr wirds dunkel...

@Boernie:Schreib Dir ne PN

CU
T.


----------



## knight_saber (27. September 2011)

bin für Donnerstag raus habe Nachtschicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (27. September 2011)

knight_saber schrieb:


> bin für Donnerstag raus habe Nachtschicht.


 

..müssen dann wohl mal einen night-ride machen?


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. September 2011)

Hab meine neue Lampe bekommen, dann können wir gleich mal testen!
Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (29. September 2011)

Wowowow, sorry aber bei mir ist was dazwischen gekommen und ich muss 19 Uhr in Waiblingen sein, sprich ich muss mich kurzfristig abemleden. Sorry tut mir echt leid vor allem bei dem Wetter!

Euch viel Spaß

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. September 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wowowow, sorry aber bei mir ist was dazwischen gekommen und ich muss 19 Uhr in Waiblingen sein, sprich ich muss mich kurzfristig abemleden. Sorry tut mir echt leid vor allem bei dem Wetter!
> 
> Euch viel Spaß
> 
> Paul


 
..schade...wer wäre den sonst noch am Start?
@Bimel
@Boerni


----------



## boernie (29. September 2011)

ich bin für heute auch raus bekomm unerwartet besuch können ja gern am Samstag ne tour machen


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. September 2011)

boernie schrieb:


> ich bin für heute auch raus bekomm unerwartet besuch können ja gern am Samstag ne tour machen


 
Schade...bin ab Sa. in Münsingen...So. ist doch Alb-Gold
Mal sehen ob ich "Trailsurver" am So. sehe...hier machen sie sich leider sehr rahr ...

Werde um 1700 am Schloß stehen u. notfalls alleine ne Runde drehen

CU
T.


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Oktober 2011)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Schade...bin ab Sa. in Münsingen...So. ist doch Alb-Gold
> Mal sehen ob ich "Trailsurver" am So. sehe...hier machen sie sich leider sehr rahr ...
> 
> Werde um 1700 am Schloß stehen u. notfalls alleine ne Runde drehen
> ...


 

Schöne Runde wars letzten Do..
Unterschiedlicher hätten die Bikes nicht sein können,aber ich denke es war so ok...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/9/3/9/5/_/medium/MTB_Treff_LB_1_290911.JPG

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/5/9/3/9/5/_/medium/MTB_Treff_LB_1_290911.JPG

Wie sieht es diesen Do. aus?


----------



## boernie (4. Oktober 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## knight_saber (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich wäre auch dabei, allerdings ist halt das Wetter die Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Oktober 2011)

knight_saber schrieb:


> Ich wäre auch dabei, allerdings ist halt das Wetter die Frage.


 

sieht so aus,als ob es pünktlich zum Feierabend u. Abend regnet

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Dann bin ich raus.sorry.


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Oktober 2011)

Es könnte halten bis es dunkel wird...
Kann Jemand schon vor 1700??
Dann hätten wir länger hell 
KS?
Boernie?

Wetter könnte halten...event. bissle nießeln...
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## knight_saber (6. Oktober 2011)

Muss schauen wie ich aus der Arbeit komme vielleicht könnte ich es auf 16:00 - 16:30 Uhr schaffen, keine Garantie.


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Oktober 2011)

knight_saber schrieb:


> Muss schauen wie ich aus der Arbeit komme vielleicht könnte ich es auf 16:00 - 16:30 Uhr schaffen, keine Garantie.


 
Ich schaffe es nicht..17Uhr wird gerade so passen..mist
Bis später..??
Wenn nicht,schreibt mir eine sms


----------



## knight_saber (6. Oktober 2011)

Leider habe deine handynr. nicht und mir ist jetzt auch noch was dazwischen gekommen. Glaube nicht dass ich es ueberhaupt schaffe.


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Oktober 2011)

Bin für den Do. u. Start ab 17 Uhr für 2011 draussen.
Ist mir zu spät um die Jahreszeit.
Dann im neuen Jahr wieder
Grüße
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (10. Oktober 2011)

Wann willst du los ?


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Oktober 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wann willst du los ?


 
wenn man etwas fahren möchte,dann ist gerade 16 Uhr passend.
Aber das wird bestimmt bei vielen zu früh sein...


----------



## Beton-Paul (10. Oktober 2011)

Also dann lass uns doch wenn das Wetter mit amcht am Do. 16 Uhr starten. Ganz gemütlich ein paar km abspulen

Kommst du zu mir oder soll ich zu dir kommen ? Oder geht noch jemand mit?

Grüße
Paul


----------



## boernie (11. Oktober 2011)

ich schaff in Vaihingen bis 15:30 wird mir zu eng sorry


----------



## knight_saber (12. Oktober 2011)

Bin diese Woche auch raus habe Spätschicht.


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Oktober 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Also dann lass uns doch wenn das Wetter mit amcht am Do. 16 Uhr starten. Ganz gemütlich ein paar km abspulen
> 
> Kommst du zu mir oder soll ich zu dir kommen ? Oder geht noch jemand mit?
> 
> ...


 
Der Hardy geht noch mit...ich meld mich per sms bei Dir,weil sicher ist das nie...


----------



## Beton-Paul (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja dann meld dich mal es regnet heute morgen schon!
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Oktober 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ja dann meld dich mal es regnet heute morgen schon!
> Paul


 
Hab ich auch gedacht...aber jetzt scheint wieder die Sonne
Was tun?

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Könnte halten...ich ruf den Hardy an..


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Oktober 2011)

So moin Mädels was geht hier? 
@ Tom warst du schön Shoppen am Do. ? Wetter war super bin ne schöne Runde gefahren. Do. soll es schlecht werden!

Hier hab einen Film von unserem Ausflug in Livigno geschnitten und ins Forum gestellt, nur dem link folgen.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/17112

Grüße

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Oktober 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So moin Mädels was geht hier?
> @ Tom warst du schön Shoppen am Do. ? Wetter war super bin ne schöne Runde gefahren. Do. soll es schlecht werden!
> 
> Hier hab einen Film von unserem Ausflug in Livigno geschnitten und ins Forum gestellt, nur dem link folgen.
> ...


 
Hi Paule ,schönes Video
..aber ist immer noch nix für mich..einfach zu heftig..ihr seit doch alle bekloppt!
Bin diese Woche raus mit biken.Bin etwas verschnupft>bissle viel Wind am Kandel beim uphill gehabt

We gehts in den Ruhrpott zum MTB-CTF fahren

Irgend wie geht bei den Trailsurvern auch nicht viel,oder?

Grüße
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Oktober 2011)

Ne und keiner steigt durch!

Nice Weekend

Paul


----------



## boernie (18. Oktober 2011)

so seit heute ne neue Helmlampe geholt " Sigma PowerLed Evo" so jetzt kann ich auch damit die nacht ein wenig heller machen


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Oktober 2011)

Das hört sich ja gut an.


----------



## knight_saber (19. Oktober 2011)

Wie sieht es bei euch diesen Donnerstag aus, soll zwar etwas kälter sein aber nicht regnen.​


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Oktober 2011)

knight_saber schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei euch diesen Donnerstag aus, soll zwar etwas kälter sein aber nicht regnen.​


 
Bin da eher raus...heute noch mal Zwangsruhetag mit Radeln...habe Nase voll
Denke Do. ist das noch nicht 100%
Möchte aber zum We wieder fit sein..

Aber wir können gerne nächste Woche,wenn das Wetter mitspielt) eine kleine ,beleuchtete Runde drehen.

CU
T.


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Oktober 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ne und keiner steigt durch!
> 
> Nice Weekend
> 
> Paul


 
...denke ich mir auch so u. seit ein Mädel umgezogen ist u. die andere im Urlaub,scheint das sehr tot zu sein..


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Oktober 2011)

Wenn das Wetter mitmacht bin ich für ne Runde biken immer zu haben!

Wir posten morgen früh nochmal.

Paul


----------



## boernie (19. Oktober 2011)

bin morgen raus Blutspende in Markgrönigen ist angesagt aber bei stabilem wetter immer doch gern


----------



## knight_saber (20. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte zu Hause noch ein wenig Arbeit zu erledigen und bin dann lieber bei der beleuchteten Runde nächste Woche dabei.

@Beton-Paul
Außer du willst unbedingt fahren dann lasse ich die Arbeit sein.

Schaue einfach später noch mal hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Oktober 2011)

Mir gehst heute zwar schon wieder besser,aber so ganz 100% fühle ich mich nicht.Also heute nochmal Ruhetag u. dann nächste Woche mit Licht


----------



## knight_saber (20. Oktober 2011)

Also aktuell regnet es hier leider mal schauen wie es später sich entwickelt.


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja ich werd kurzfritig ne kurz Runde drehen, aber groß trefffen etc. macht denke ich heute keinen sinn. nice week
Paul


----------



## modoufall (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallihallo,

ich bin der Günter aus Ludwigsburg, eigentlich Triathlet aber übern Winter immer gerne aufm MTB unterwegs. Jetzt sagt mir meine Frau gerade, dass sie nächste Woche mit den kids verreist... Fährt wer? Wo? Wann? (Zum einordnen: beim Albstadt Bike Marathon hab ich 4:18 gebraucht.)

Grüße,
Günter


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Oktober 2011)

modoufall schrieb:


> Hallihallo,
> 
> ich bin der Günter aus Ludwigsburg, eigentlich Triathlet aber übern Winter immer gerne aufm MTB unterwegs. Jetzt sagt mir meine Frau gerade, dass sie nächste Woche mit den kids verreist... Fährt wer? Wo? Wann? (Zum einordnen: beim Albstadt Bike Marathon hab ich 4:18 gebraucht.)
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Günter,
ich melde mich für nächste Woche ab>bin in Öschi urlaub machen.
Kommst Du direkt aus LB?
War das der Alb Gold?Große Runde?Dann bist super unterwegs!
Aber merke Dir mal den 12.11. vor....da gehts auf ne MTB Tour bei Fellbach
Gerne mehr am Tel.
Sportliche u. bis bald
Tom


----------



## modoufall (16. November 2011)

Foto vom Samstag:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (16. November 2011)

modoufall schrieb:


> Foto vom Samstag:


 
Danke.War klasse mit Euch.
Meine Bilder kommen dann in das DIMB Topic...kommt noch..

Denke nächster termin ist der 3.12. wenn das Wetter wieder so schön passt.
Treffpunkt wäre dann aber LB (...dann kann ich zur Not mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt fahren)
CU
T.


----------



## schneckerias (27. November 2011)

Tagchen,

bin aus LB und dachte mir ich meld mich mal halt so, mit nem Hallo. Den Beton Paule kenn ich auch.

Hoffe auf Feedback


----------



## Beton-Paul (27. November 2011)

He Schnecki zur Zeit geht hier nix, gestern hast du was verpasst, wir waren am Kappelberg Incl. der Nordschleife, wenn es klappt stll ich heute abend noch das Vid. ein.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. November 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Schnecki zur Zeit geht hier nix, gestern hast du was verpasst, wir waren am Kappelberg Incl. der Nordschleife, wenn es klappt stll ich heute abend noch das Vid. ein.
> 
> Grüße
> Paul


 
Da sind doch viele Trails durch Baumfällarbeiten bzw. den Maschinen zerstört,oder?
Und durch viel Laub erkennt man die Trails nicht mehr.
So war es zumindest am 12.11.

@Hallo Schneckerias,herzlich willkommen hier.
Denke im Winter ist hier eher schlecht.
Da fahren die meisten wohl eher spontan u. alleine.

Ich fahre heute ne größere Runde ab 1600 in Ossweil FSV Platz los.
Lampe ist ein muss!!

Grüße
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. November 2011)

Was ist denn eine größere Runde?


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. November 2011)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine größere Runde?


 
gut 4h....keine Ahnung.Fahre die Strecke in der Zusammensetzung das 1x


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. November 2011)

Mir wird das nicht langen, hört sich aber gut an!

Viel Spaß

Paul


----------



## boernie (22. Dezember 2011)

ich wünsche euch allen besinnliche Weihnachten und ein geunden Rutsch ins jahr 2012
auf das wir uns nächstes mal mehr sehen


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,auch von mir schöne Weihnachtstage u. einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Im neuen Jahr werde ich mich  hier als IG-Sprecher einbringen:

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=499&Itemid=209

Werde 2012 dann auch einen Mi. DIMB-Treff eiplanen.
Ähnlich unserem 2010er Treffpunkt.

Somit bleibt der Do.-Treff weiterhin bestehen

Wer mal bei den Dimbo`s mitradeln will ,ist herzlich eingeladen.
Es wird 2012 auch Ausfahrten bzw. Treffen von anderen IG`s in Dt. geben.

Also bis bald...
Sportliche Grüße
Tom


----------



## knight_saber (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich melde mich auch für 2011 mal ab, um im Familienkreis Weihnachten zu feiern.
Wünsche euch allen schöne Feiertag und kommt gut ins neue Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneckerias (25. Dezember 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XUYWur4BDGI&feature=related"]Downhill Cedric Gracia      - YouTube[/nomedia]

I love CG,

Frohes Fest und einen Guten Whip ins neue Jahr.

Die Schnecke


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Januar 2012)

So,alle wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück?
Gut ins neue Jahr gerutscht?
Fährt schon wieder Jemand MTB?

Auf ein Neues
CU
T.


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Januar 2012)

Sieht so aus, als ob hier alle noch im Winterschlaf sind,oder?
Die dei schon wach sind habe ich 2 Termine:

AmSonntag, den 22.01.2012 der Ice Challenge in Schömberg

http://www.radsportakademie.de/icechallenge2012/ice-rider_2011.php

und amSamstag,den 28.01.2012 der Dirty Race in Murr.

http://www.3komma8.de/content/events/dirty_race.html

In Murr werden wir wohl als gemischtes Team an den Start gehen

Grüße
T.


----------



## modoufall (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo alle,

Grüße auch von mir 

In Murr bin ich dabei, starte für meinen Stammverein SV Ludwigsburg. Die Ice Challenge muss ich erst noch abchecken.

Grüße
Günter


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Januar 2012)

modoufall schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> 
> Grüße auch von mir
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Günter,dann sieht man sich event.?!
Grüße
T.


----------



## boernie (13. Januar 2012)

bei mir gab´s kein Urlaub und fahre schon seit 01.01.12 bike


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Januar 2012)

boernie schrieb:


> bei mir gab´s kein Urlaub und fahre schon seit 01.01.12 bike



Na dann meld dich mal wenn wieder unterwegs bist.
Bin dieses We nicht im Ländle,aber nächstes We schaun wir in Murr beim dirty race vorbei
CU
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Januar 2012)

Wir fahren das dirty race in Murr nicht mit!
Haben uns Anfang der Woche gegen einen Start entschieden.
Und ganz ehrlich...bin gestern ne Runde in der Gegend MTB gefahren u. es war sehr matschig an den Stellen die aufgetaut waren u. die anderen Stellen waren gefrohren.
Wie schaut es bei Euch mit der Planung für 2012 aus?
CTF`s?
Marathons?
Rennen?
Touren?
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (27. Januar 2012)

Hi Tom, hab schon lange nichts mehr von dir gesehen! Nächste Woche soll es nochmal bitter kalt werden und schneie, dann könnten wir hier im Forum wieder in die Gänge kommen oder!

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (27. Januar 2012)

Jupp, sollten wir endlich machenî, bin noch Ã¶fters am we unterwegsî,bekommen bestimmt nochmal so eine Tour wie vor 2 Wochen hin, war echt gutî


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Januar 2012)

Denke auch,dass wir bald wieder starten können.
Mich fragen auch schon Leute von der DIMB wann was geht...

Wie schaut es bei Euch mit Alb Gold Marathon aus?
Wir würden die 7xkm fahren(2011 waren es kanpp80km)
Grüße
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (27. Januar 2012)

Ich will radfahren und nicht plagen (Grins) ne erst mal alles ganz locker.

Grüßle
<Paul


----------



## riderhardy (27. Januar 2012)

Bi dabeiîî


----------



## modoufall (27. Januar 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wir fahren das dirty race in Murr nicht mit!
> Haben uns Anfang der Woche gegen einen Start entschieden.
> Und ganz ehrlich...bin gestern ne Runde in der Gegend MTB gefahren u. es war sehr matschig an den Stellen die aufgetaut waren u. die anderen Stellen waren gefrohren.
> Wie schaut es bei Euch mit der Planung für 2012 aus?
> ...


 
??? Matsch ist doch der Sinn der Sache?


----------



## riderhardy (28. Januar 2012)

modoufall schrieb:


> ??? Matsch ist doch der Sinn der Sache?



Aber nicht mit den neuen RÃ¤dern îîîîî


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (28. Januar 2012)

wer fährt beim Strombikemarathon mit


----------



## modoufall (28. Januar 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Aber nicht mit den neuen RÃ¤dern îîîîî



Aber damit:


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. Januar 2012)

So wie das bike aussieht hat das über 20kg (haha) das sieht aus als ob die Ausfahrt spaß gemacht hat weiter so
Grüße

Paul

Räder sind zu radel da und nicht zum anschauen


----------



## modoufall (28. Januar 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So wie das bike aussieht hat das über 20kg (haha) das sieht aus als ob die Ausfahrt spaß gemacht hat weiter so
> Grüße
> 
> Paul
> ...



Das Gewicht war mir egal. Das eigentliche Wunder war, dass die Schaltung (fast) problemlos funktioniert hat. Gestört hat mich nur der zusätzliche Widerstand.


----------



## riderhardy (29. Januar 2012)

Moin, 
Hab mich soeben fÃ¼r den Strombike angemeldet, einen der 400 StartplÃ¤tze gsichertî¶î¶î¶îîîî


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Januar 2012)

...zum Glück sind wir beim dirty race nicht gefahren
Aber respekt wer da mitgefahren ist.
Stromberg?
Schaun wir mal...hast nen Link ?


----------



## riderhardy (30. Januar 2012)

Moin, ist schon ausgebuchtîî,da hab ich echt Gluck gehabtîî


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Januar 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin, ist schon ausgebuchtîî,da hab ich echt Gluck gehabtîî


 
Gibst sicher wieder Abspringer...
Aber wir sollten mal die Termine fixieren ,wenn die ersten schon wieder ausgebucht sind,oder?


----------



## riderhardy (30. Januar 2012)

Sollten wir machenîîî


----------



## HansPeterPedal (30. Januar 2012)

Ahoi, 

wie lang gehen eure Touren - 42-100km Runden oder eher gemütlich? Ich  würde mich sonst auch mal gerne euren Endurorunden anschließen sobald  ich meinen Husten/Mandel/Schnupfen-Scheiß wieder los bin... Ihr habt da ja zum Teil ganz nette Bilder gezeigt... 

Cheers 

HansPeterPedal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (30. Januar 2012)

Hi Hans-Peter Pedal (lustiger forumsnamen) klar jederzeit willkommen !

km eher 40 (Donnerstags runde) ansonsten nach Absprache!

Grüßle

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Januar 2012)

HansPeterPedal schrieb:


> Ahoi,
> 
> wie lang gehen eure Touren - 42-100km Runden oder eher gemütlich? Ich würde mich sonst auch mal gerne euren Endurorunden anschließen sobald ich meinen Husten/Mandel/Schnupfen-Scheiß wieder los bin... Ihr habt da ja zum Teil ganz nette Bilder gezeigt...
> 
> ...


 
Herzlich willkommen hier
Paul hat ja schon alles dazu geschrieben.
Denke hier gibts für jeden etwas...
Übrigends>schönes Rad hast Dir da zugelegt
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. Februar 2012)

@Stoffel:Schee wars am Mi....ok,bissle frisch um die Nase
Gerne bald wieder


----------



## Beton-Paul (3. Februar 2012)

He Tom du Harter Bursche, wo warst du denn gestern abend, wir haben auf dich gewartet Mit Liefband war klasse!

Grüße


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. Februar 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Tom du Harter Bursche, wo warst du denn gestern abend, wir haben auf dich gewartet Mit Liefband war klasse!
> 
> Grüße


 
Bin gestern erst kurz vor 19Uhr Zuhause eingelaufen u. dann duschen u. Zeugs packen fürs We>bin am We nicht im Ländle
Lifeband wäre sicher  klasse gewesen...
Grüße u. bis zum nächsten mal.
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Februar 2012)

Wann wollt Ihr den wieder loslegen?
März?April?
Grüße
Tom


----------



## boernie (9. Februar 2012)

so früh wie´s geht


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Februar 2012)

gestern


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Februar 2012)

boernie schrieb:


> so früh wie´s geht


 
Nächste Woche Mi. 16.15 Uhr an der Brücke Marbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Februar 2012)

wie lange willst du fahren gehen? Lampe mitnehmen?


----------



## riderhardy (9. Februar 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> NÃ¤chste Woche Mi. 16.15 Uhr an der BrÃ¼cke Marbach



Moin, schade , bin da aufm Konzert in stutttgartîîî


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Februar 2012)

Auf alle Fälle mit Lampe


----------



## boernie (12. Februar 2012)

schließ mich dan am mittwoch an wenn ich weiß wann ich arbeite


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Februar 2012)

boernie schrieb:


> schließ mich dan am mittwoch an wenn ich weiß wann ich arbeite


 
ok..passt...hoffe das Wetter passt dann auch


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Februar 2012)

Schaufel nicht vergessen, falls ihr in ner Schneewehe hängenbleibt. 
Soll ab Mittwoch richtig schneien ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Februar 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Schaufel nicht vergessen, falls ihr in ner Schneewehe hängenbleibt.
> Soll ab Mittwoch richtig schneien ...


 
Na dann geht eh nix...hab gestern den Salz vom We abgewaschen...so schnell kannst gar nicht sein wie das anfriert!


----------



## riderhardy (13. Februar 2012)

Jupp, habe auch den ganzen Mist vom
Bike abgewaschenîîî
Hoffe das am we was gehtîî


----------



## I.B. (13. Februar 2012)

also ich würde am we gerne wieder mitkommen


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Februar 2012)

Nächste Woche am Mi. Jemand Lust mit zu radeln?...bei trockenem Wetter.Eher Straßenlastig
CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. Februar 2012)

Mal schauen , wenn ich wieder fit bin gerne!
(Nehm auch ne Lampe mit Haha)

Grüße


----------



## riderhardy (26. Februar 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Mal schauen , wenn ich wieder fit bin gerne!
> (Nehm auch ne Lampe mit Haha)
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe



Hallo, Mittwoch geht klar, Stoffel mochte auch mit, sollen wir dann wie immer gegen 16.15 marbacher BrÃ¼cke îî


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Februar 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Hallo, Mittwoch geht klar, Stoffel mochte auch mit, sollen wir dann wie immer gegen 16.15 marbacher BrÃ¼cke îî



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt gerne
@Paul:Was ist los?Gute Besserung


----------



## boernie (26. Februar 2012)

habe betriebsversammlung mal schauen wielang sie geht


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Februar 2012)

MI. 29.02. zw. 1530-1545 am Schloß/Haupteingang.Privat,keine DIMB Runde.
Licht ist immer gut>es kann länger gehen.
CU
T.


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Februar 2012)

Ich bin für heute raus..leider.
Magen-darm Geschichte am Start :-(
Viel Spaß Euch.
Grüße
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (29. Februar 2012)

gute Besserung


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. März 2012)

boernie schrieb:


> gute Besserung


 
Danke


----------



## riderhardy (4. März 2012)

Moin,

Dienstag, 06.03. um 16.30 Eingang Schloss
Kleine Runde , Licht nicht vergessenîîî¶î¶


----------



## Krid11 (5. März 2012)

Wie lang ist kleine Runde? Wo willst du hin?


----------



## riderhardy (5. März 2012)

Neuer Treffpunkt, 16.30 BrÃ¼cke Marbach îî


----------



## w3rd (5. März 2012)

Hi, ich bin auch neu in Lubu. Dienstag bin ich leider bis 19:00 im Büro. 
Wo fahrt ihr denn hier in der Gegend? Habt ihr vielleicht Bilder, damit man sich einen Eindruck von den Strecken machen kann? 
So viele Berge hab ich ja noch nicht gesehen hier 

gruß
Manuel


----------



## riderhardy (5. März 2012)

Hallo, 
Ist schwer zu sagen, entscheiden wir meistens spontanî,
Wo kommst du her das du noch nie so HÃ¼gel gesehen hastî
Schau immer mal wieder hier rein, ich denke wir fahren auch am Donnerstag diese Woche wenn es nicht regnet, Treffpunkt dann wieder in Marbach an der neckarbrÃ¼cke gegen 16.15 Uhr


----------



## w3rd (5. März 2012)

Ich meinte dass ich hier noch nicht viel berge gesehen habe 
Komme aus karlsruhe, bin also nicht grad verwoehnt. Aber von dort kommt man halt schnell mit dem nahverkehr in die pfalz oder den schwarzwald. 16:15 schaff ich nicht. Sind 10km von arbeit und kann normal erst um 5 gehen..


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. März 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> Ich meinte dass ich hier noch nicht viel berge gesehen habe
> Komme aus karlsruhe, bin also nicht grad verwoehnt. Aber von dort kommt man halt schnell mit dem nahverkehr in die pfalz oder den schwarzwald. 16:15 schaff ich nicht. Sind 10km von arbeit und kann normal erst um 5 gehen..


 
Hallo Manuel,
herzlich willkomemn hier.
Wie der Hardy schon geschrieben hat,einfach öfters hier rein schaun.
Im Sommer gehts dann am Do. um 1700 ab dem Schloß LB los.
Oder eben an einem Sa. od. So. um ca. 1100.
Berge gibts hier nicht,nur max. Rampen u. von LB aus wirds erst mal Straßenlastig.
Wir versuchen dabei jeden Feldweg mit zu nehmen
Meist Richtung Bietigheim od. Steinheim.
Auch Richtung WN.
Hoffe bis bald..
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krid11 (6. März 2012)

Ok, Wetter ist super. Habe vor mitzukommen. Heute 16:30 Uhr Marbach Brücke. Bis später.


----------



## Krid11 (7. März 2012)

War gestern eine schöne ruhige Tour und auch nett Euch mal kennengelernt zu haben. Vieleicht klappt es ja demnächst mal wieder.
Gruß an alle Mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. März 2012)

Krid11 schrieb:


> War gestern eine schöne ruhige Tour und auch nett Euch mal kennengelernt zu haben. Vieleicht klappt es ja demnächst mal wieder.
> Gruß an alle Mitfahrer.


 
Jepp,fanden wir auch...viell. zu ruhig für dich?!
Das Anfangstempo war schon etwas erhöht...bist dann doch was anderes gewöhnt aus der Tria Ecke
Bis zum nächsten mal.
Morgen soll es nicht wirklich gut werden.
Dann für mich erst wieder KW11 Mi./Do.

Grüßle
T.


----------



## riderhardy (8. März 2012)

Leider Wetter ist beschissen, hoffe kommende Woche dannîî


----------



## Krid11 (13. März 2012)

Diese Woche?
Wetter wird von Tag zu Tag besser.


----------



## riderhardy (13. März 2012)

Hallo,
Morgen, 16.15-16.30 BrÃ¼cke Marbachî¶î¶îî


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krid11 (14. März 2012)

Ich komme wieder mit.
Bis heute Nachmittag.
Grüßle


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. März 2012)

Ich hoffe ich schaff das heute...es liegt viel Arbeit an u. wir hatten gerade Betriebsversammlung...


----------



## Krid11 (14. März 2012)

Na also. 
Jetzt ist Mittagspause.
Lohnt sich ja gar nicht mehr um anzufangen. 
Bis nachher.


----------



## mrgi (14. März 2012)

hallo leute,

bin neuling und hab momentan viiiiiiel zeit  
würde mich euch im raum lb gerne anschließen...

bin morgen wieder auf jeden fall mim bike unterwegs und würde mich sehr freuen bei euch mal mitfahren zu können


----------



## riderhardy (15. März 2012)

Ja Moin auch
Schliess dich an und fahr einfach mit, kommend Mittwoch werden wir wieder ne Runde drehenîî
Schau einfach hier reinîîî


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. März 2012)

mrgi schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> bin neuling und hab momentan viiiiiiel zeit
> würde mich euch im raum lb gerne anschließen...
> ...


 
Hi, u. herzlich willkommen hier!
Wie der Hardy schon geschrieben hat, nächste Woche Mi. 16Uhr am Schloß-Haupteingang-auf der Seite der Bärenwiese
Heute bin ich wieder mit dem RR unterwegs...
Grüße
Tom


----------



## bsnitro (18. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen ich komme aus Schwieberdingen. FÃ¤hrt jemandem von euch Enduro oder Freeride??
Ich fahre zeit sehr lange nicht mehr und will nun wieder einsteigen ð 

WÃ¼rde mich freuen hier Leute zu finden zum mitfahren. 

GrÃ¼Ãe ð


----------



## riderhardy (18. März 2012)

Hallo alle zusammenîî
Mittwoch 21.03 um 16.30 Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hoffmeister in Bietigheim gegenÃ¼ber dem Forst îî, ruhige Tour mit einigen Trails


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. März 2012)

bsnitro schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ich komme aus Schwieberdingen. FÃ¤hrt jemandem von euch Enduro oder Freeride??
> Ich fahre zeit sehr lange nicht mehr und will nun wieder einsteigen ð
> 
> WÃ¼rde mich freuen hier Leute zu finden zum mitfahren.
> ...


 
Hallo,
ich bin max ein AM Fahrer.Also eher auf Touren u. auch gerne bergauf unterwegs.
Aber ein paar hier fahren auch grÃ¶beres u. bikepark.
Ab u. zu geht die Runde auch mal Ã¼ber MarkgrÃ¶ningen.
Viell. schaust dann mal vorbei?
GrÃ¼Ãe
Tom


----------



## Krid11 (20. März 2012)

Wenn alles klappt, bin ich morgen dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrgi (20. März 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Hallo alle zusammenîî
> Mittwoch 21.03 um 16.30 Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hoffmeister in Bietigheim gegenÃ¼ber dem Forst îî, ruhige Tour mit einigen Trails




is das jetzt die besagte mi-runde? wie lange wirds ungefÃ¤hr gehen weil ich leider kein licht hab :/


----------



## riderhardy (20. März 2012)

Hallo Dirk, denke bis 19.30, kann dich dann mit nach LB zurÃ¼ck nehmenîîî¶î¶


----------



## mrgi (20. März 2012)

super bin dann morgen auch dabei


----------



## mrgi (21. März 2012)

muss doch leider absagen für heute - grrrr
mir is was dazwischengekommen  

hoffentlich nächstes mal


----------



## Robby2107 (21. März 2012)

Abend,

die Sch***e ist vom Rad runter ... 

War ne super Runde und hat echt Spaß gemacht. Werde schauen, daß ich Mittwochs früher aus dem Geschäft komme und da regelmäßig teilnehmen werde. 
Hoffe doch, daß alle Räder bis zum nächsten Mal wieder gerichtet sind.  

liebe Grüße
Robby


----------



## Marcel22 (21. März 2012)

Servus,

war echt ne tolle Runde und vor allen Dingen eine super Truppe!
Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Hilfe, das Warten und fürs zum Händler und nach Hause bringen!!!
Rad ist jetzt beim Händler und bekommt ein neues Schaltwerk.
Soll bis kommende Woche Di oder Do fertig sein. 

Ich werde auch schauen, dass ich früher von der Arbeit los komme; würde nämlich auch gerne regelmäßig mitfahren. Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal dann ohne Defekt 

Viele Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Robby2107 (21. März 2012)

Marcel22 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> war echt ne tolle Runde und vor allen Dingen eine super Truppe!
> Vielen Dank nochmal für Eure Hilfe, das Warten und fürs zum Händler und nach Hause bringen!!!
> ...


Vielleicht klappt es ja schon auf nächsten Mittwoch


----------



## riderhardy (21. März 2012)

Moin, 
War ne coole runde, muss ja schon Ã¼berlegen wo es das nÃ¤chste mal hingehtî¶î¶
Stoffel, da ist dann deine Runde dranðð


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
war echt ne super Runde mit super Leuten!
Gerne nächste Woche wieder.
Dann Richtung Backnang?
Treffpunkt Schloß LB 1600
               Marbach an der Neckar-Brücke/Bootshaus 1620
               Steinheim 1645 am "Bahnhof" / Lok ?





Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (24. März 2012)

Da hier noch nichts zum morgigen Treffpunkt steht hier die Info.

Sonntag 25.3. um 9.30Uhr (Achtung Zeitumstellung/Sommerzeit!)
in LB-Pflugfelden am TV Pflugfelden Sportplatz.

10Uhr in Renningen am Park Längenbühl /Naturtheater Renningen.
Da sollte es auch ein Parkplatz geben.

Nach dem Biken könnte man sich ja mal das Ristorante Cèra Una Volta anschaun?!

Also Tourguide konnte ich den Micha von der DIMB Nordschwarzwald gewinnen, der auch zum Renninger Treffpunkt kommen wird.
Habe aber auch eine Info, dass der Robert eine schöne Tour parat hat.

Geplant sind eine ca. 4h Tour, also Essen/Trinken mitnehmen.

ES ist keine DIMB Ausfahrt!

Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko.

Freue mich Euch morgen zu sehen u. mit Euch zu Biken

CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. März 2012)

So schön wars, sag mal Tom wiso schreibst du das es keine DIMB Ausfahrt war, (hab ich gerade gelesen) hat der Biketreff hier was mit der DIMB zu tun? Muss ich dann wenn es eine DIMP Ausfahrt ist auch ein Gebühr zahlen wenn ich kein Mitglied bin?
Klär mich auf?

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (25. März 2012)

Moin miteinander,

War nett heute, dank an alleðð

Kommenden Mittwoch dann gegen 16-16.15 am Schloss, weiter zur Marbacher BrÃ¼cke , dort dann Treff gegen 16.45ð
Tour dann Richtung Backnang, Stoffel fÃ¼hrt
ðððºðº


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. März 2012)

Mittwoch bin ich nicht dabei, muss mit meiner Tochter in die Schule!
Euch viel spaß


----------



## riderhardy (26. März 2012)

Ja schade Paul, sehen uns dann am samstagðð


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. März 2012)

Schöne Tour gestern u. danke an den Micha fürs guiden

Knapp 40km/1500HM u. reine Fahrzeit 3h u. mit +1h Pause
hätte es dann auch klappen können auf 14Uhr.....





Meine We Touren sind bis Ende Juni stark verplant.
Werde wenn es passt dann ab u. zu eine Sa. Runde mit min.4h Fahrzeit einplanen.

DIMB Ausfahrt mach ich gesondert.
Voraussichtlich immer den 1. und den 3. Mittwoch im Monat.
Es sind auch nicht Dimbos herzlich eingeladen.
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=499&Itemid=209
Alternativ kann man auch wieder einen LB Do. Treff (wie 2011) einplanen.
Kommt auf die Resonanz an...

@Paul:Alles halb so wild u. alles wie gehabt.Es kann eben nur sein, dass Mi. eben neue Leute aus dem Kreis mitfahren

Grüße u. bis Mi.
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (26. März 2012)

klingt doch gut! bis demnächst
Paul


----------



## riderhardy (26. März 2012)

Jupp, bis Mittwoch, mittwochs ist einfach immer genialð


----------



## Robby2107 (26. März 2012)

@Tom: tolles Bild. Mehr davon 

Also wenn das Wetter den Rest der Woche so bleibt, dann gibt das ne richtig tolle Bike-Woche. Mittwoch bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei und Donnerstag werden ich wohl mal die Magstadter Runde mit Danni machen. Wenn sich da noch jemand einklinken mag, einfach kurz melden. Start wird irgendwann zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr in Magstadt sein. 

Und dann kommt ja noch der Samstag ... 


grüße
Robby


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. März 2012)

Hi Robby, du wegen Samstag, nur nochmal zur Sicherheit, letztes Jahr   zum Schluß der Saison haben die am Lift geschaut, ob die Biker Rückenprotektoren an haben, schaut mal ob ihr euch nicht wás leihen könnt, oder dort anrufen und was reservieren, wenn du dort bist und dann nicht fahren kannst wäre es blöde. (meine Meinung) Grüße freu mich auf Samstag
Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. März 2012)

@Hardy wenn ich B27 nach Beerfelden fahre komme ich direkt an Mosbach vorbei, hab gerade nochmal geschaut!

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (26. März 2012)

Mosbach ist rechts der B27und ca 8 km von dort weg, heheð


----------



## Robby2107 (26. März 2012)

Ihr 2 und euer Mosbach 

Dümmstenfalls müssen wir uns echt was leihen ... würde sagen, das sehen wir aber dann dort. Dank Dir aber trotzdem für den Hinweis.

@Hardy: Liegt sowas auch in Deinem Fundus von Protektoren?


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. März 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> @Tom: tolles Bild. Mehr davon
> 
> Also wenn das Wetter den Rest der Woche so bleibt, dann gibt das ne richtig tolle Bike-Woche. Mittwoch bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei und Donnerstag werden ich wohl mal die Magstadter Runde mit Danni machen. Wenn sich da noch jemand einklinken mag, einfach kurz melden. Start wird irgendwann zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr in Magstadt sein.
> 
> ...


 
...danke.Hätte noch eins...hat sich der Micha eingefahren:



Do. fahre ich Rennrad...sorry
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## riderhardy (26. März 2012)

Moin, Robby, ich bring mal mit was ich habeîîðº


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. März 2012)

@Hardy:Meinst Du das ist ok so?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=159395


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (27. März 2012)

Hey, Super, kÃ¶nnen wir dort eigentlich immer eintragenîî


----------



## mrgi (27. März 2012)

geht aber spät los


----------



## Beton-Paul (27. März 2012)

Ja wollte ich auch sagen, 23 Uhr bei dir mit Stirnlampe und Schlafsack oder haha. Aber coole Sache!
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. März 2012)

Jetzt passt es u. ja, ich habe immer Licht dabei...man weis nie u. wenns schön ist, darfs auch gerne länger dauern
Bis jetzt sind wir zu dritt, na das wird ne feine kleine exklusive Runde ;-)


----------



## riderhardy (27. März 2012)

Wieso zu dritt, denke morgen sind ein paar mehr am Start
Freu mich, bis morgen dannîî


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. März 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Wieso zu dritt, denke morgen sind ein paar mehr am Start
> Freu mich, bis morgen dannîî


 
Na hier sind es nur wir 3


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=159395


----------



## Krid11 (27. März 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin miteinander,
> 
> War nett heute, dank an alleðð
> 
> ...


 
Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich auch wieder kommen.
Bis morgen in Marbach.


----------



## riderhardy (28. März 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Na hier sind es nur wir 3
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=159395



Da schaun bestimmt nicht alle rein Tom, sollten wir heute mal bekannt gebenîîî


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. März 2012)

@Tom musst du das jedes mal neu schreiben, oder kannst du den Termin im Kalender plazieren, als wöchentliches Ereigniss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (28. März 2012)

Gibt es schon eine festgelegte Strecke für heute?
Werde wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto nach Marbach kommen müssen, da es mir mit dem Radl nicht reichen würde von der Zeit.


----------



## riderhardy (28. März 2012)

Stoffel hat eine in Richtung Backnang geplantî


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. März 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> @Tom musst du das jedes mal neu schreiben, oder kannst du den Termin im Kalender plazieren, als wöchentliches Ereigniss?


 
Müsste man jedes mal neu eingeben...kann man ja am Sonntag spontan machen

@Robby:1645 in Marbach an der Fußgängerbrücke-Bootshausseite,schaffst das?
Oder ca.1700 an der Lock in Steinheim(Bahnhof),da kannst auch besser parken.


----------



## Robby2107 (28. März 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Müsste man jedes mal neu eingeben...kann man ja am Sonntag spontan machen
> 
> @Robby:1645 in Marbach an der Fußgängerbrücke-Bootshausseite,schaffst das?
> Oder ca.1700 an der Lock in Steinheim(Bahnhof),da kannst auch besser parken.


 
Marbach passt. kann ja unten beim Biergarten parken.


----------



## Krid11 (28. März 2012)

Um die Zeit, bei dem Wetter heute, wirst Du bestimmt keinen Parkplatz beim Biergarten bekommen.  Da ist Steinheim wohl die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Robby2107 (28. März 2012)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Um die Zeit, bei dem Wetter heute, wirst Du bestimmt keinen Parkplatz beim Biergarten bekommen.  Da ist Steinheim wohl die bessere Wahl.


 
Ich probiers mal und wenn nicht, dann kann ich immer noch nach Steinheim fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krid11 (28. März 2012)

Jetzt ist mir doch noch was dazwischen gekommen. So ein Sch.....
Viel Spaß, denen die dabei sein können.


----------



## roggler (28. März 2012)

kann bei euch jeder mitfahren alleine wid auf die zeit langweilig


----------



## Robby2107 (28. März 2012)

roggler schrieb:


> kann bei euch jeder mitfahren alleine wid auf die zeit langweilig




Ich denke schon. 
Ein wenig Geländeerfahrung ist halt von Vorteil.


----------



## riderhardy (28. März 2012)

Hallo miteinander

War ne schÃ¶ne Tour heute, danke Stoffel fÃ¼r die tourleitungîî, hatte leider 2 Defekteðð, danke fÃ¼r eure Hilfeîî
Kommenden Mittwoch dann, IRA und ich planen ne Tour , genauer Treff kommt nochîî¶


----------



## w3rd (29. März 2012)

Fährt heute auch jemand?


----------



## riderhardy (30. März 2012)

Moin miteinander ð

So, kommenden Mittwoch geht's in die nÃ¤chste Runde:
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hoffmeister, gegenÃ¼ber
Bietigheimer Forst gegen 17.00 Uhr
Runde durch den Forst ca. 2-2.5 Stunden Trails ððî¶î¶
Freu mich euch zu sehen


----------



## boernie (31. März 2012)

ich berichtige dich hardy es waren 3 defekte meine bremse
muss jetzt ne neue kaufen wird ne XT-bremse werden mittwoch komm ich mit nem twentyniner hardtail und am näüchsten we bin ich mit meiner rakete frisch gepimt unterwegs


----------



## cubegirl1 (1. April 2012)

Moin...sagte ich schonmal das ich Foren hasse..?! 
@Tom Beerfelden war echt gut, wo warst DU?
@ Robert ..ja es gibt Bilder von dir UND deinem Skeen in Beerfelden

Cu schönen Sonnag euch


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. April 2012)

cubegirl1 schrieb:


> Moin...sagte ich schonmal das ich Foren hasse..?!
> @Tom Beerfelden war echt gut, wo warst DU?
> @ Robert ..ja es gibt Bilder von dir UND deinem Skeen in Beerfelden
> 
> Cu schönen Sonnag euch



...bin doch in BY...Aber schön,das es Euch gefallen hat u. ich hoffe alle sind Gesund u. munter?


----------



## riderhardy (1. April 2012)

Ja Hallo Cubegirl in diesem netten Forum, sei gegrüßt 

Auch dir einen netten, sonnigen Sonntag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (2. April 2012)

Werd am Mittwoch mal mein Navi mit auf´s Rad schmeißen. Bin schon gespannt wie´s sich in der Praxis bewährt.


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. April 2012)

He Robby, bin noch nicht zum schneiden gekommen, aber ich hab dich schön drauf, sieht doch gut aus was du machst! 
@Callgirl huhu so hast du den weg ins Forum endlich gefunden!
Ich geb Hardy oder am besten gleich dir nen Stick mit, da kanst du die Sachen drauf ziehen! Sobald dann der Film feritg ist stell ich Ihn wieder ins forum zu meinen anderen rein!
Ja war ein Super Samstag, Tom war leider schwer beschäftigt, und ich denk wenn er da mal war würde er gerne wieder mitgehen (los geh mal mit du wirst es nicht bereuen) sitimmt Jungs und Mädels

Bis Miwo wenn es nicht schifft

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Werd am Mittwoch mal mein Navi mit auf´s Rad schmeißen. Bin schon gespannt wie´s sich in der Praxis bewährt.


 
Was ist es den für eins geworden?
Als meins funzt wieder...

@Paul:Habt Ihr nen Film gemacht?Will sehen
Na mal sehen...beim nächsten mal...aber ich hab doch gar kein Fahrrad

@all:Bis Mi,wenn alles passt


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. April 2012)

Robby ist mit seinem sehr gut zu recht gekommen, da wirst du mit deinem Höllenbike doch keine Probleme haben (wenn der Dämpfer wier I.O. ist)

Rocken Roll sag ich nur Ja es wird einen Film geben!
Und vom Hardy wie er die 2 Rampen runterspringt!


----------



## Robby2107 (2. April 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Was ist es den für eins geworden?
> Als meins funzt wieder...



Das gleiche wie Du hast  Ist ja die ganze Zeit auch mein Favourit gewesen. 

@Paul: Da bin ich schon ganz gespannt drauf. Läßt Du die Fahrten als solche komplett im Video und schneidest nur den Müll raus oder machst nur von jeder Fahrt das Beste in das Filmchen?

grüße
Robby


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. April 2012)

:daumenAus 45min Filmaterial werden max. 2-3min!
Ich wart mal noch was Miss Cubegirl noch an Material beisteuer, und dann geht es los. Hab seither mit dem MoviMaker geschafft, und mir nun das Pinacel HD Studio gekauft, damit komm ich aber irgend wie nich zurecht!

Bis dann


----------



## Robby2107 (2. April 2012)

Ist aber was zusammen gekommen an Aufnahmezeit 

Vielleicht kannst mir ja auch mal das Rohmaterial, was mich betrifft, zukommen lassen. USB-Stick, CD, ... wäre klasse. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. April 2012)

können wir machen

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (2. April 2012)

Moinð

Der Film wird hoffentlich Oscar reifðð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (3. April 2012)

Is ja wohl klar nä


----------



## riderhardy (3. April 2012)

Hoffe ich , and the Winner is:

Paul Neumann , hehe, ich seh dich schon auf der Bühne mit Smoking


----------



## Beton-Paul (3. April 2012)

Na du aber als Hauptdarsteller Hardy Raider and Paul Newman in der besten Nebenrolle  Robert Trailhunter


----------



## Robby2107 (4. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ja länger Paul braucht für den Film, desto höher steigen hier die Erwartungen an das filmische Meisterwerk.  
Dürfen wir den Streifen also schon für das EOFT 2012 anmelden?? *gg* ... Ich glaube mein Rechner würde alleine schon bei dem Begriff "HD" das abrauchen anfangen. Insofern, gut Ding will Weile haben. 


Wie sieht es denn heute aus mit fahren? Das Wetter sagt ja Regen für heute abend vorraus. Nass ist´s auf alle Fälle schonmal. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn heute aus mit fahren? Das Wetter sagt ja Regen für heute abend vorraus. Nass ist´s auf alle Fälle schonmal.
> 
> 
> grüße
> Robby


 
Wir sind für heute raus u. sind dann mal wech ins Vinschgau.
Bis nächster Woche
Schöne Ostern.
CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. April 2012)

wenn es regnet bin ich raus, und ich hab noch gar nicht angefangen, weil ich keine Zeit hatte!
Paul

@Robby wenn du willst kannst ja auch vorbeikommen, dann zieh ich dir die Filme auf nen Stick, schick mir ne SMS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (4. April 2012)

Moin, 

Lässt uns einfach ne kurze runde drehen, können ja im Wald bleiben


----------



## Robby2107 (4. April 2012)

Das Rad hätte ich jetzt sowieso im Auto. Wenn es mir noch reicht auf 17Uhr bin ich dabei ... Vorrausgesetzt es schüttet nicht wie aus Eimern.


----------



## Robby2107 (7. April 2012)

So ruhig hier 

Hab heute ne kleine Tour gemacht und dabei das Navi etwas ausprobieren können. Bin immer schon den Hügel (Landeskrone) hoch gestrampelt um dann jeden Trail am Berg abwärts zu fliegen. Der Bikepark hat da schon die Hemmungen genommen. 

Am Ende waren es 16,7km Strecke und 967hm, logischerweise alles aus eigener Muskelkraft pedalerierend hinauf. 

grüße aus der Lausitz!
Robby


@Paul: Was is´n mit dem Filmchen?? Gibt´s den zu Ostern? *hippel*

...


----------



## riderhardy (8. April 2012)

Moin und Frohe Ostern alle miteinander

Sitzen hier in München und es schneit, richtig, es schneit

So Jungs und Mädels , kommenden Mittwoch neuer Treff, 17.00 am schloss in Ludwigsburg , ruhige Tour Richtung markgröningen , würde mich freuen einige von euch zu sehen

Und nu auf zum Eiersuchen


----------



## Robby2107 (8. April 2012)

Auch wenn´s fast zu spät ist, von mir natürlich ebenfalls ein frohes Osterfest. 

Hoffe alle Eier wurden gefunden, weil´s nun doch langsam dunkel wird. ... und bevor jetzt Sprüche kommen: ich meine die bunten Ostereier!!! 
Die anderen sucht man ja erst im dunkeln ... oder läßt suchen.

Wie schaut´s denn mit dem Blockbuster aus? Hab schon hinter jedem Busch geschaut, konnte aber nix finden. *stichel*


liebe Grüße
Robby




ps.: nich ärgern lassen.


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. April 2012)

Komm und hol Ihn dir hahaha!
Ich bekommen die Filme von Ira erst nächste Woche, na mal schauen evtl. bastel ich was ohne den Part!

Paul


----------



## reprokopf (8. April 2012)

Hallo ihr Ludwigsburger (und Ludwigsburger Umländler) und Frohe Ostern alle miteinander!

Ich bin seit September '11 neu im Ländle und würde gerne Leute kennenlernen, mit denen man radeln kann. 
Kleine Vorstellung: Ich heiße Markus, bin 26, Rheinländer aus Bonn, fahre für mein Leben gerne Fahrrad (Überraschung  ), bin zum Studieren hierher gezogen und es gefällt mir hier, mein nickname ist ein Teil einer Tonbandmaschine (Der Reprokopf ist der Lesekopf, der nach der Aufnahme auf Band das Signal wieder abliest, um das Aufgenommene kontrollieren zu können). Dass ich diesen Namen ausgesucht habe, hat wiederum ein bisschen mit meinem Studium zu tun. Wer mehr wissen will, der frage einfach hier oder vielleicht auch bei einer gemeinsamen Bikerunde.

Ich habe direkt ein paar Fragen:
Wie ich dem Thread entnommen habe geht ihr Mittwochs  (regelmäßig?) fahren. 
Was für Toürchen fahrt ihr da so, respektive, um was für Gelände geht's da? 
Könnte man sich da gelegentlich anschließen?
Habe allerdings im Moment nur ein funktionierendes Fahrrad und das ist ein Dirtbike - Kennt jemand vielleicht ein passendes Fleckchen Erde hier in der Gegend, wo man so etwas ausfahren kann?
Würde außerdem gerne meine alte CC/Stadt-Flitsche reparieren lassen, da da die alten Magura HS 11 (bzw auf einer Seite 33) undicht sind, weil ich das in Ermangelung von Werkzeug und Werkbank nicht auf die Kette (haha) kriege, die wieder zu beleben, außerdem ist das Schaltauge krumm. Kann mir jemand 'nen Fahrradladen empfehlen im Städtchen? Ich würde es ja eigentlich auch gern selbst machen, allerdings hat mein erster Versuch ja fehlgeschlagen... Vielleicht hat jemand Tips?
Demnächst bekommt die Garagenfamilie wahrscheinlich langhubigen Zuwachs (Freerider). Kennt jemand vielleicht ein paar Trails, Strecken Spots? 

Ich weiß, ich weiß (bevor's jemand sagt...) Gerne behält man seine guten Spots für sich und relativ geheim. Bzw. grad hier im Netz muss man sowas nicht öffentlich posten. Das ist in Ordnung und natürlich richtig so, daher, wenn jemand interessiert ist, würde ich wie gesagt, gerne neue Leute kennenlernen. Btw.: Ihr scheint ja mit einem Filmchen beschäftigt zu sein... Wenn ihrs nicht vielleicht schon erraten habt (s.o., Thema Studium), ich hab mit sowas auch was am Hut... 

So lange Rede und so, freue mich auf Antworten und vielleicht Leute kennen zu lernen. 
Schicken Gruß und noch nen schönen Ostermontag morgen,
Markus


----------



## riderhardy (9. April 2012)

Moin Markus

Richtig wir fahren meistens Mittwochs, gelegentlich auch am WE
Meistens sind es Touren hier in der Umgebung , teils Asphalt, Schotter und Wald
Mit nem dirtbike eher schwierig zu fahren
Den CC Renner kannst hier in LB bei Naturzeit in der Stadt, oder beim Bike Point in Asperg machen lassen, dort schrauben Kumpels denen man Vertrauen kann.
Lass dich doch einfach mal sehen, freu mich


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. April 2012)

Hallo Markus, Dirten kannst du wenn du nach Rommelshausen gehst, das wäre was für dich, und Richtung Schorndorf, da ist eine 4Cross strecke, ein Pumptrack und wilde Dirts. Dirts hat es auch (mist wie war der Namen von dem kaff) auf der hinteren Seite vom Lemberg!
 Ingersheim hat ne BMX-bahn wenn kein Training ist kann man dort fahren,ansonsten hier in der Stadt abends findet sich bestimmt auch was (Skaterbahm am Osterholz oder beim Stadionbad) 

Oder wie Tom sein Dirt zum Tourenbike umbauen das geht ganz toll gell Tom

Wegen deinem Bike was ist denn an der Bremse undicht? 
Mein motto lautet mach es selber! 
Ja Freeriden klingt gut wir fahre bei unseren Ausfahrten gerne schöne Singetrails, was dir da bestimmt entgegen kommen würde, Hardy, Sonny und ich gehen dazu noch gerne in den Bikepark, was heute wegen 80% Regenrisiko ausfällt (wäre auch was für die gewünschte Neuanschaffung) Ansonsten findest du bestimmt was wo du dich austoben kannst.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## reprokopf (9. April 2012)

Ahoi,



riderhardy schrieb:


> Richtig wir fahren meistens Mittwochs, gelegentlich auch am WE
> Meistens sind es Touren hier in der Umgebung , teils Asphalt, Schotter und Wald
> Mit nem dirtbike eher schwierig zu fahren
> Den CC Renner kannst hier in LB bei Naturzeit in der Stadt, oder beim Bike Point in Asperg machen lassen, dort schrauben Kumpels denen man Vertrauen kann.
> Lass dich doch einfach mal sehen, freu mich



Hey danke für die Tips! Werd ich die Tage mal hin tuckern. 



Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo Markus, Dirten kannst du wenn du nach Rommelshausen gehst, das wäre was für dich, und Richtung Schorndorf, da ist eine 4Cross strecke, ein Pumptrack und wilde Dirts. Dirts hat es auch (mist wie war der Namen von dem kaff) auf der hinteren Seite vom Lemberg!
> Ingersheim hat ne BMX-bahn wenn kein Training ist kann man dort fahren,ansonsten hier in der Stadt abends findet sich bestimmt auch was (Skaterbahm am Osterholz oder beim Stadionbad)



Geil, ist notiert. Danke. 



Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Oder wie Tom sein Dirt zum Tourenbike umbauen das geht ganz toll gell Tom



 Ich glaub, das lass ich mal.. mein Dirtbike ist eh so klein, dass es unter mir wie ein Kinderfahrrad aussieht  
Zu mehr hat vor 2 Jahren das Geld halt nicht gereicht, als nach Jahren der MTB-Enthaltsamkeit wieder etwas wenigstens stabiles her musste (Freerider wurde mal geklaut, nicht versichert, dumm gelaufen...)



Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wegen deinem Bike was ist denn an der Bremse undicht?
> Mein motto lautet mach es selber!



Meins auch, ich habs ja auch versucht, aber das ist halt fehlgeschlagen. Es müssten wahrscheinlich neue Bremsleitungen verlegt und befühlt werden. Hatte mal einen Griff kaputt, woraufhin ich mir nen alten HS33 günstig geschossen hatte. Reparaturkit gekauft und beim Zusammenbau fail. Hatte halt keine Werkbank, um diese Hülsen in die Leitungen einschlagen zu können... Ja und nu ist alles undicht. 



Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ja Freeriden klingt gut wir fahre bei unseren Ausfahrten gerne schöne Singetrails, was dir da bestimmt entgegen kommen würde, Hardy, Sonny und ich gehen dazu noch gerne in den Bikepark, was heute wegen 80% Regenrisiko ausfällt (wäre auch was für die gewünschte Neuanschaffung) Ansonsten findest du bestimmt was wo du dich austoben kannst.
> Grüße
> Paul


Klingt super!

Ich werde dann die Tage mal Mittwochs vorbeischauen, wenn mein momentaner Ansturm an Arbeit abflaut. Das dürfte Nächste Woche der Fall sein. Diesen Mittwoch habe ich ne Pflichtveranstaltung, da kann ich frühestens ab ca. 19:30 Uhr raus.. 

Schicke Grüße,
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (9. April 2012)

Moin nochmal,

Markus lass dich einfach sehen, falls nötig bekommen wir sicherlich ein Bike für dich, irgendwie her.


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. April 2012)

Hi hier für alle deren Email ich nicht haben (Robby Ira) der link vom Video Beerfelden, leider hab ich das Material von Iran noch nicht, sonst hätte ich es mit eingebaut.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20265

Happy Eastern

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (9. April 2012)

Moin,

Paule , der Hammer


----------



## towbee (9. April 2012)

Servus zusammen!

Dann meld ich mich hier im Forum auch mal, obwohl ich zur Zeit noch knapp 500km weit weg wohne.
Wenn alles nach Plan läuft werde ich wohl Mitte des Jahres wieder im Ländle wohnen und mein "Niedersachsenexil" verlassen.
Bis dahin werde ich aber wohl noch das ein oder andere Wochenende bei meinen Eltern in BiBi verbringen und wollt da auch das Bike ins Auto packen. Wenn also außer eurer Mittwochsrunde ab und an an den Wochenenden was läuft würde ich mich da hin und wieder gerne ran hängen.
Zur Person: ich bin 28 und hab nach knapp 5 Jahren Pause das MTB wieder für mich entdeckt - also "wieder-Anfänger". Zur Zeit liegt der Fokus eher auf Touren da für DH/FR noch der passende Untersatz fehlt.

Schöne Grüße ausm Weserbergland und n schönen Restfeiertag,
Tobi


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. April 2012)

He Ho Tobi,

ja komm einfach mal vorbei, ich find das ja nett wenn sich jemand so vorstellt! Reinschauen mitgehn spaß haben!

Paul

Danke Hardy, Hammer is es net mir würde da mal ein paar einstellungen und Bilder von der Piste auf den Fahrrer fehlen, aber da werd ich Schneki mal einstellen als Co. Filmer, den stellen wir in den Wald an die Spots und dann wird das erst Hammer hahahaha


----------



## towbee (9. April 2012)

Ja, wie gesagt...das ein oder andere verlängerte Wochenende werd ich da sein, schon für Job und Wohnungssuche. Werd also immer mal reinschauen was so ansteht


----------



## Robby2107 (9. April 2012)

Abend .. top Video. Echt klasse gemacht!!

Könnt grad schon wieder auf´s Rad steigen und dort runterjagen. *gg* 

grüße
Robby


----------



## reprokopf (9. April 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin nochmal,
> Markus lass dich einfach sehen, falls nötig bekommen wir sicherlich ein Bike für dich, irgendwie her.



Freut mich, dass man hier so nett empfangen wird. 

Schickes Video habt ihr da! 
Sieht nach einer sehr spaßigen Strecke aus! 
Richtig geil gefällt mir diese Einstellung von oben aufm Lenker runter auf die Gabel, wo man die arbeiten sieht! 

Als denn: Bis bald! 
Markus


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. April 2012)

So,meld mich auch wieder zurück.
Versprechen gehalten u. am Do. war schon das 1. Trailbild auf Fazebook ;-)
Schee wars...das weise Zeugs hab ich nicht gesehen..dafür geniale Trails...immer zu empfehlen.








Schönes Video ;-)
Und mal sehen wie morgen das Wetter wird...man sieht sich.
CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (10. April 2012)

Hi Ho, wir treffen uns kurzfristig heute auch noch 16.15 Uhr am Schloß Eingang oben Richtung Forum.
@Tom schöne Bilder hast du den Dämpfer noch eingeschickt, repariert, oder hebt er doch und das war nur schmierer!

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. April 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hi Ho, wir treffen uns kurzfristig heute auch noch 16.15 Uhr am Schloß Eingang oben Richtung Forum.
> @Tom schöne Bilder hast du den Dämpfer noch eingeschickt, repariert, oder hebt er doch und das war nur schmierer!
> 
> Grüße
> Paul


 
Heute bin ich klettern...wenns morgen regnet bin ich nicht dabei.
Dämpfer hat gehalten u. lässt auch nichts mehr ab...komisch.
Selbstheilung
Aber ich habs ihm auch etwas eingeschenkt...glaub das braucht der
Sag mal wer ist den eigentlich in dem Video vor dir gefahren?Hardy?
@Hardy:Hab was für dich mitgebracht...
cu
t.


----------



## towbee (10. April 2012)

Tja, so wies aussieht werde ich wohl morgen mein Bike in Kofferraum packen und die 450km gen Süden rauschen. Wenn ich also als "rollendes Handicap" nicht störe könnte ich mich morgen Abend bei brauchbarem Wetter mal blicken lassen 

Schöne Grüße vom Ende der Welt
Tobi


----------



## Beton-Paul (10. April 2012)

Wo soll es denn genau hin gehen ?


----------



## towbee (10. April 2012)

wenn die Frage an mich gerichtet war: nach BiBi


----------



## Beton-Paul (10. April 2012)

Jo dich mein ich!

Sönen Urlaub und schöne Trails

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## towbee (10. April 2012)

mal sehen was die gute alte heimat so her gibt


----------



## Robby2107 (10. April 2012)

Abend,

ich werde mich wohl für morgen ausklinken. 
Werde erst Ende der Woche zurückfahren. 

Heute ne schöne Runde gemacht (61km/1375hm/3:33h) und merke doch ein kleines ziehen im Oberschenkel. 


Bis die Tage und viel Spaß euch morgen


----------



## riderhardy (10. April 2012)

Moin,

Dir auch noch viel Spass in der Heimat 
Sehen uns dann kommende Woche


----------



## Krid11 (11. April 2012)

Heute nicht, will zum Squashen ins Ellental. Danach Sauna, besser wie im Regen draußen.


----------



## reprokopf (11. April 2012)

Tachchen, 
trefft ihr euch nun heute? Würde mal gern Hallo sagen kommen 
Wetter.info sagt für Lubu heute 17 Uhr nur noch bewölkt. Danach scheinst aufzuklaren.


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. April 2012)

reprokopf schrieb:


> Tachchen,
> trefft ihr euch nun heute? Würde mal gern Hallo sagen kommen
> Wetter.info sagt für Lubu heute 17 Uhr nur noch bewölkt. Danach scheinst aufzuklaren.


 
Hardy hat die Runde für heute wegen Wetter abgesagt....denke wir verschieben das auf nächste Woche.
Oder es treffen sich doch ein paar heute,aber das müsst ihr dann selber ausmachen.Bin dann auch raus.sorry.


----------



## reprokopf (11. April 2012)

Naja, also wenn jemand noch Bock hat nachher irgendein kleines Ründchen zu drehen oder so.. ich würd kommen. Bin auch zeitlich flexibel, also kann auch 18 Uhr oder 19 Uhr werden von mir aus. Ansonsten nächste Woche eventuell dann. 
Überlege allerdings auch nächste Woche Mittwoch mal nach Forchheim zu YT-Industries zu fahren, zwecks neues Fahrrad (testen und gucken). Vielleicht hat da ja jemand Lust mit zukommen.. ? 

Grüßle,
Markus


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. April 2012)

Hi Markus,
würde mich schon interesieren, das Preis Leistungsverhältnis von den bikes ist echt gut, allerdings brennt bei mir im Geschäft die Arbeit, und dann abends noch im Auto hocken! Zudem ist Mittwoch auch meisten Radrundfahrt, hab es zwar diese Jahr noch nicht geschafft, arbeite aber dran.

Bis denmächst

Paul


----------



## reprokopf (12. April 2012)

Hi Paul (und weitere evtl. Interssierte),
So wie es aussieht verschiebt sich die fahrt auf eine woche drauf, weil ein kommilitone von mir auch mit fahren wollte und kommenden mitwoch auch keine zeit hat. Das mit der fahrerei ist eben genau die sache. Forchheim ist ein stück raus, sind irgendwie 1,5-2 stunden fahrt. 
Wäre für dich ein Samstag besser, paul? 
Grüßle, markus


----------



## Krid11 (12. April 2012)

Freitags--->stabiles Wetter. Werd `ne Runde drehen. 
Noch jemand Lust? Abfahrt kurz nach 16.00Uhr. Treffpunkt LB "Brückenhaus" , unten am Neckar. Etwa 2-3 Std.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (13. April 2012)

Wenn es mir langt komm ich auch !

Wenn ich 10 nach nicht da bin komm ich net( dann bin ich noch nicht von der Arbeit rausgekommen)




@markus, ja soll ja schiffen am Wochenende, da macht das keinen Sinn


----------



## Beton-Paul (13. April 2012)

So nochmal ich kein ende in Sicht, werde es wohl nicht schaffen!

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Krid11 (13. April 2012)

Ich werde ja sehen ob jemand mit will. 16.15Uhr verlasse ich den Treffpunkt. 
Wenn ich Feierabend mache, werde ich noch mal rein schauen ob jemand will.
Allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## reprokopf (14. April 2012)

Hey paul,
(@markus, ja soll ja schiffen am Wochenende, da macht das keinen Sinn)
Ja zum bike testen ist gutes wetter natürlich von vorteil. 
Meinte aber auch einen samstag in absehbarer zeit also den 28.4. oder so. 
Schicken gruß.


----------



## riderhardy (15. April 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Kommenden Mittwoch ne Tour, 17.00 am Schloss hier in Ludwigsburg
Fahren dann die Tour von letzter Woche

Hoffe einige zu sehen


----------



## Robby2107 (15. April 2012)

Werd nachher ne kleine Tour machen (46km/240hm) Richtung Stromberg. Wer Lust hat mitzufahren kann sich gern kurz bei mir (oder einfach auch hier) melden. 
Würde so gegen 12:30Uhr losmachen wollen. Treffpunkt wäre spontan, je nachdem wer mit will. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. April 2012)

Hi Robby, wir wollten gerade nach Marbach radeln, richtung Neckar hat es schon geregnet, da sind wir umgedreht.

Bin ich froh das wir gestern in Beerfelden waren bei Sonnenschein und guter Laune

Paul


----------



## Robby2107 (15. April 2012)

Regen?? Shit ... Ich hoffe doch der zieht ab, hier sieht´s noch halbwegs gut aus. 

Freu mich auch auf den 30. und hoffe doch auf gutes Wetter.  
Wer war denn gestern alles mit?

grüße
Robby


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. April 2012)

Schneid gerade den neuen Fim von diesem Samstag zusammen, nur mein neues Programm schlaucht mich doch sehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (15. April 2012)

Nen neues Programm soll doch immer eine Erleichterung sein. 


Sind grad wieder zurück und das Wetter hat eigentlich ganz gut gehalten. Ab und an mal leicht genieselt, war aber kein Ding. 
Einzig das Navi hat ab dem Start weg den Dienst quittiert, wesswegen wir dann auch ne Alternativroute am "Bombenkrater" vorbei genommen haben. 
Schön war´s trotzdem  
Im Bietigheimer Forst haben sie ein wenig umgeräumt und die Abfahrt auf der Großingersheimer Seite über den Stamm mit ner Rampe versehen. Läßt sich also wieder prima am Stück fahren. 

Bin ja schon auf euren Film gespannt 

grüße
Robby


----------



## riderhardy (15. April 2012)

Moin,

Alle aktiv heute, wow, hab kein bike heute angesehen, die gestrige Tour nach Heidelberg 
war heftig, 95 km mit 500 hm
Sehen uns hoffentlich am Mittwoch alle


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. April 2012)

So Film Beerfelden 2 ist online

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20411

Der Paul


----------



## Robby2107 (15. April 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So Film Beerfelden 2 ist online
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/20411
> 
> Der Paul




Wieder nen schönes Video ....


----------



## riderhardy (16. April 2012)

Moin, 

Paul, Super Video


----------



## boernie (16. April 2012)

ja auch von mir glückwünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (16. April 2012)

Habt Ihr ne Dauerkarte in Beerfelden?
Waren die Trinkner-Biker dabei?
Sieht lustig aus u. auch nach Gabel/Dämpfertest ;-)
Wenn ich mir überlege, dass mein Dämpfer schon beim anschaun hinüber geht,möchte ich nicht wissen was man da im Schnitt an Materialkosten pro Tag verschleißt?!
Cooles Video,aber immer noch nix für mich ;-)
Ich fahre dafür zu gern den berg rauf.
CU
T.


----------



## riderhardy (16. April 2012)

Moin,

Tja,Tom, du weisst garnicht was du verpasst


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. April 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Tja,Tom, du weisst garnicht was du verpasst


 
...doch..ne Menge Kohle die in meinem Geldbeutel verbleibt
Der RR Phil hat mir von seinen DH Ausflügen erzählt > das ist mir auf dauer zu teuer

Aber im Vinschgau gabs ähnliche Strecken für umme...nee stimmt nicht>erst mal 1h hochstrampeln (kostet Körner) um dann 1000hm abzusurven

Mal sehen was der Mi. bringt,hab ja noch was für dich alten DH`ler
CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. April 2012)

@ Tom musst du sleber wissen, man kann nicht alles haben (oder doch haha)

Egal jeder wie er glücklich ist! 
Und zum Thema verschleiß na wieso soll der Verschleiß höher sein? Wenn du nicht gerade wie ein Geisteskranker fährst, hält sich das in Grenzen!
Da könnte ich wetten das du mehr Verschleißteile brauchst wie ich (bei den km) und wenn man das Material nur Rumstehen lässt geht meisten mehr kaputt.

Am 30. könntest du ruhig zum Schnuppern mitgehen, selbst mein Junior geht das erste mal mit (Hardtail).

Grüße 

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. April 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> @ Tom musst du sleber wissen, man kann nicht alles haben (oder doch haha)
> 
> Egal jeder wie er glücklich ist!
> Und zum Thema verschleiß na wieso soll der Verschleiß höher sein? Wenn du nicht gerade wie ein Geisteskranker fährst, hält sich das in Grenzen!
> ...


 
So sieht es aus,Jeder wie er gern mag
Am 30.04. mach ich genau das umgekehrte was Du machst>Uphill in Frankreich wie 2011>Mt. Ventoux ist angesagt u. natürlich die schöne Gegend drumherum
Film mal deinen Junior mit dem Hardtail u. dann schau ich mal ob ich das auch mal probiere... 
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. April 2012)

@tom werd ich machen, im ersten Beerfelden fährt Robert mit seinem Enduro, das bestimmt nicht so gut ist wie dein BMC also sollte das für dich kein Problem sein (wenn du nicht gerde nur mit der Vorderradbremse bremst )
Paul


----------



## riderhardy (16. April 2012)

Moin,

Der 30. Wird Super


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. April 2012)

das sagt nochmal einer hier seih nix los hahaha


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. April 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> @tom werd ich machen, im ersten Beerfelden fährt Robert mit seinem Enduro, das bestimmt nicht so gut ist wie dein BMC also sollte das für dich kein Problem sein (wenn du nicht gerde nur mit der Vorderradbremse bremst )
> Paul


Enduro?Das hat doch 170mm,oder?
Nee nee...Plaste is nich so dolle fürs DH


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. April 2012)

Ich glaub sorgar nur 120 mm 
@ robert wieviel Federweg hat denn dein Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (16. April 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ich glaub sorgar nur 120 mm
> @ robert wieviel Federweg hat denn dein Bike?


 
Na dann könnte ich ja das Centurion herquälen?!"


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. April 2012)

Torarider!
Mann hat keiner gesehen das ich "Raider" geschrieben habe! Ich hatte an Twixx denken müssen hahah


----------



## Robby2107 (16. April 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ich glaub sorgar nur 120 mm
> @ robert wieviel Federweg hat denn dein Bike?


 

Sind wirklich nur 120mm ... ist eigentlich auch nur ein Race-/Touren-/Marathonfully. (Wie man das heutzutage auch immer nennt?!)

Aber es kommt halt auch drauf an was man fährt. Große Sprünge laß ich ja von Haus aus bleiben.  

Und mal ehrlich, auf mancher Rundtour hier im Lande, nehm ich das Radl ähnlich hart ran. Das muß es abkönnen.


----------



## riderhardy (16. April 2012)

Moin,

Echt Stimmung hier, uphill against Downhill
Ne im Ernst, mit entsprechender Fahrtechnik kannst in Beerfelden jede Strecke fahren 
Man kann jedem Sprung und Northshore umfahren, und wir alle hier springen nicht alles
Also next Termin ist der 30.04, jeder ist herzlich eingeladen sich mal dort auszutoben
Falsch der nächste Termin ist kommenden Mittwoch um 17 Uhr am Schloss, Eingang an der schorndorfer Straße hier in lubu


----------



## Robby2107 (18. April 2012)

Das Wetter scheint ja nicht ganz mitzuspielen. 
Bisher regnet´s immer wieder mal. (zumindest hier in Magstadt).

Wie sieht´s in LB aus?


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. April 2012)

Regen


----------



## mrgi (18. April 2012)

bei mir auch regen


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. April 2012)

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

also trocken wirds heute sicher nicht...zum Glück hab ich Schutzbleche montiert!


----------



## Robby2107 (18. April 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage
> 
> also trocken wirds heute sicher nicht...zum Glück hab ich Schutzbleche montiert!


 
Was für Dinger??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (18. April 2012)

Hier jetzt kein Regen


----------



## Robby2107 (18. April 2012)

Also, ich mach jetzt auf Feierabend und komme direkt zum Schloß. Bis gleich ...

Edit: Super Tour gewesen. Der Abstecher auf die BMX-Bahn war ne nette Abwechslung und ich bin immer wieder erstaunt welche Strecken es doch hier in der Gegend hat. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## driver.87 (18. April 2012)

Hey,

fahrt ihr derzeit regelmäßig 1mal die Woche?

Würde mich nächste Woche gerne anschließen. Kann allerdings nicht vor 16:30. Wenn es also bei 17Uhr bleibt, wäre ich dabei. 

(War letztes Jahr schon mal mit, hatte ein schwarzes Canyon AM dabei. Hatte den Treffpunkt verwechselt. Vielleicht erinnert sich jemand^^)

vg driver.87


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. April 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> fahrt ihr derzeit regelmäßig 1mal die Woche?
> 
> ...


 
Jepp,war ne schöne Tour heute
Wetter hat gehalten u. kalt wras auch nicht
Mi. ist fix.
17Uhr auch fix
Treffpunkt Haupteingang gegenüber Schloß LB auch fix bzw. kann sich auch mal ändern, wenns in ne andere Richtung geht.
man sieht sich.
Tom


----------



## Vertride (18. April 2012)

Hallo liebe Ludwigsburger!

War heute ne schöne Tour mit euch. Ihr seid echt ne nette Truppe  Bin auf jeden Fall bald wieder dabei!

Grüßle 
Julia


----------



## riderhardy (19. April 2012)

Moin,

Kommende Woche gehts Richtung Bottwartal, Treffpunkt wäre dann 16.30 in Ludwigsburg, oder 17 Brücke Marbach 
@ Julia: toll das es dir gefallen hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (19. April 2012)

Soeben angemeldet für die Mitteldistanz in Bad Wildbad.

Jetzt heißt´s Dauemen drücken für´s Wetter.


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. April 2012)

@ robby wieviel km sind das und wann (stell mal den link rein)
Paul


----------



## Robby2107 (19. April 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> @ robby wieviel km sind das und wann (stell mal den link rein)
> Paul


 
http://www.germanbikemasters.de/badwildbad/html/bikemarathon.htm


Sind 57km und 1570hm, im Prinzip machbar.  
Dani hat sich für die kurze Distanz auch angemeldet. 

Machst mit?


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> http://www.germanbikemasters.de/badwildbad/html/bikemarathon.htm
> 
> 
> Sind 57km und 1570hm, im Prinzip machbar.
> ...


 
Bin leider schon verplant:

http://www.sparkassen-neuseenclassics.de/jedermann-rennen/ergebnisse/

Große Strecke;131km Hügelig

@Julia:Schön, dass es Dir gestern gefallen hat

@all: Sa. gehst nach Süßen auf einen Besuch der DIMB-IG-Stauferland

http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=487&Itemid=208

>Nähe GP
http://maps.google.de/maps?saddr=71640,+Ludwigsburg&daddr=S%C3%BC%C3%9Fen&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=48.659675,9.674149&spn=0.366013,0.617294&sll=48.679845,9.756778&sspn=0.045734,0.077162&geocode=FdMc6gIduMOMAClFW4bF4dGZRzEArqT1P_0fHA%3BFaXL5gIdauCUAClLbqOxiaCZRzGALQmNPP0fBA&oq=71640&t=h&mra=ls&z=11

Es geht um 11 Uhr in Süßen los.
Es wird eine geführte Tour der IG Stauferland,aber alle nicht DIMB'os sind herzlichst eingeladen.
Fahrzeit ca. 3-4h
HM:Ist noch offen , aber sicherlich nicht flach ;-)
Anschließend (wer will) gehen wir noch was essen.

CU
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. April 2012)

Mhm merk dir die Strecke (Naviaufzeichnung) und wir fahren Sie mal nach!
Aber 40.- Startgeld ist mir zu viel und der termin ist auch nicht so Glücklich da kann ich 2 mal nach Beerfelden und ne Pommes essen!

Paul

@Robby schick mir mal deine Privatemailadresse bzgl. der Ausfahrt am 30.04


----------



## riderhardy (19. April 2012)

Moin,

Ira und ich fahren einen Tag vorher dem Strombike , am nächsten Tag noch nen Marathon, neeee
Wie Paul sagte, zeichne den mal auf, wäre was für ein WE


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. April 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Mhm merk dir die Strecke (Naviaufzeichnung) und wir fahren Sie mal nach!
> Aber 40.- Startgeld ist mir zu viel und der termin ist auch nicht so Glücklich da kann ich 2 mal nach Beerfelden und ne Pommes essen!
> 
> Paul
> ...


 
Waaas, so teuer ist Beerfelden?
Na für 1x fahren bekomme ich ja nen neuen MTB Reifen...über 20 Tafeln Schoki...etc.
Das ist mir zu teuer...
Dann fahre ich lieber für umme nen Hügel hoch u. roll den runter!
Hab mir dann auch nen Kuchen danach verdient


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. April 2012)

Das war die "Rasselbande" von gestern ;-)


----------



## riderhardy (19. April 2012)

Moin, 

@ Tom: was fÃ¼r einen Reifen bekommst denn fÃ¼r 17â¬???, kann nur Schrott sein
@ all.  : falls man sich nimmer sieht ein schÃ¶nes WE


----------



## Marcel82 (19. April 2012)

Hey, bin hier jetzt auch am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (19. April 2012)

@Vertride und Marcel:

Herzlich willkommen auch von mir.  
Das wird ja richtig voll langsam hier im Thread. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. April 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @ Tom: was fÃ¼r einen Reifen bekommst denn fÃ¼r 17â¬???, kann nur Schrott sein


 
Na sowas z.B.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...eifen-60-559-26x2-35-black-skin-795g-Mod.html

oder so ne coole MÃ¼tze...haben das nicht die dirter an wenn sie nicht gerade radeln?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...apback-Hat-Gr-one-size-black-Sommer-2011.html
..und ne Curry-Wurst wÃ¤re auch noch drin
Gerechnet ohne Spritgeld/VerschleiÃ am Auto fÃ¼r Hin.u.RÃ¼ckfahrt


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. April 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Hey, bin hier jetzt auch am Start


 
Herzlich willkommen hier


----------



## riderhardy (20. April 2012)

Moin , 

@ Tom: hast recht, die Currywurst akzeptier ich, die Reifen taugen nix, die Mütze , naja)
@ Marcel: wellcome


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. April 2012)

Na so wie Tom fährt sind die Reifen Top
Oder brauch mal auf nem Miele Rad von 1970 was besseres 

Egal für einen Marathon ist mir das trotzdem zu viel Kohle

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. April 2012)

Na soo schlecht ist der Albert nicht...für die Kohle? ;-)
@Paule:Wie wars jetzt mit deinem Junior u. Hardtail in Beerfelden?
Gibst eine Video od. kommt der Termin erst noch?
...könnte ja mal mit einem Klapprad in Beerfelden fahren....


----------



## Robby2107 (20. April 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Oder brauch mal auf nem *Miele* Rad von 1970 was besseres


 

Der Tom reitet auf ner Waschmaschine durch die Lande??? Dann sollte er aber den "Schleudergang" beim Downhill einschalten


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Der Tom reitet auf ner Waschmaschine durch die Lande??? Dann sollte er aber den "Schleudergang" beim Downhill einschalten


 
Nee nee,das gute Stück ist dafür zu schade...aber ich hätte ein starres MTB zur Testfahrt!


----------



## Robby2107 (20. April 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Nee nee,das gute Stück ist dafür zu schade...aber ich hätte ein starres MTB zur Testfahrt!


 
Also sehe ich das "Radproblem" für den 30. als gelöst an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (20. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Also sehe ich das "Radproblem" für den 30. als gelöst an.


 
Nee, da bin ich hier am radeln:

http://www.bikemap.net/route/231490...ng=5.2523765820277&zoom=12&maptype=ts_terrain

...was will ich den mit der Beerfelden Rampe wenn ich nen BERG absurven kann!


----------



## riderhardy (20. April 2012)

Moin,

Also Tom, der Mt Ventous ist als
Entschuldigung akzeptiert, fährst da mit der Waschmaschine hoch
Der 30. wird der Hammer, sind einige von uns dabei
Als vorab Training gibt's am Mittwoch den ein oder anderen Trail


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. April 2012)

@tom der 30. wie Hardy schon 15mal geschrieben hat ist der Termin! Ob es ein Vid. geben wird keine Ahnung! Ich denke schon, ab Do. soll es warm werden ich freu mich drauf.
Paul


----------



## Robby2107 (20. April 2012)

@Tom: Wie sieht´s denn nun morgen aus? Wetter spielt ja scheinbar nicht mit, zumindest wird´s alles andere als trocken.

Wetter für Süßen morgen:

*Samstag, 21.04.12*

 			 				 				 					 						4 °C
 8 °C 					


 			 			 				max. Wind 37 km/h 
 Niederschlag 6 l/m² 
				Niederschlagsrisiko 93%


----------



## riderhardy (20. April 2012)

Moin, 

@ Paul: ich schreibs nimmer, der Tom kommt sowieso nicht mit


----------



## Robby2107 (20. April 2012)

Ich sag mal für morgen ab.
Ist mir dann doch zu unsicher mit dem Wetter. Falls es mal nen kurzen trockenen Moment gibt, werd ich mich in den Forst schlagen. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (20. April 2012)

Moin,

Meld sich doch mal wenn du fahren solltest


----------



## Robby2107 (20. April 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Meld sich doch mal wenn du fahren solltest



Mach ich


----------



## Robby2107 (21. April 2012)

Kleine Tour im Bietigheimer Forst (sofern das Wetter mitspielt)

*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz Hofmeister am Forst 
*Uhrzeit:* 13Uhr
*Strecke:* quer durch den Forst, wenn das Wetter mitspielt auch gern etwas größer

grüße
Robby

Edit: Vielleicht etwas Kleingeld mitbringen für den CleanPark anschließend.


----------



## Chuck88 (21. April 2012)

Moin Moin
bin neu hier und wollte mich ma vorstellen. Also, bin 24 komme aus Hohenhaslach (bei Sachsenheim) und Bike hauptsächlich im Stromberg (von Freudental bis Sternenfelds). Da meine Kumpels zwar auch Biken aber nach 100hm (kein scherz) ein Sauerstoffzelt brauchen, fahre ich meistens alleine.
Wenn das Wetter hält würde ich am Sonntag gerne bei euch anschließen.
Regenjacke wird einfach mitgenommen, muss das teure Teil auch ma nutzen


----------



## riderhardy (21. April 2012)

Moin,

@ Chuck88:herzlich Willkommen hier, also meistens fahren wir z.Zt. Mittwochs hier in der Umgebung von Ludwigsburg , Bietigheim , Marbach und Umgebung
Treffpunkt ist eigentlich immer gegen 17 uhr und wird hier im Forum gepostet
Also immer mal wieder reinschauen und dann einfach vorbei schauen
Der nächste Treff wird wahrscheinlich in Marbach sein, genaueres folgt noch


----------



## riderhardy (22. April 2012)

Moin alle zusammen

Nach dem total nassen Sonntag heute, hoffe ich Mittwoch auf besseres Wetter 
Wollen Richtung Bottwartal biken, Stoffel hat da nen paar nette Trails
Treff gegen 17 Uhr an der Brücke in Marbach ,
Freu mich auf einige mit Radler


----------



## Robby2107 (22. April 2012)

Abend,

so bin grad wieder daheim angekommen. 
Ich konnte es nicht lassen und war heute doch in Bad Wildbad die Marathonstrecke abgefahren. 
Das Wetter war nass (kurzer Regenschaue mit ein paar Schneeflocken) und kalt (um die 1-5°C). Die Strecke ist unter diesen Umständen heftig! Rutschig wie Sau und die Anstiege waren echt zäh. Dummerweise geht es quasi immer nur hoch und runter. Runter geht´s auch ziemlich dolle  Zum Teil auch auf der Downhillstrecke in Wildbad. Also nix für Angsthase *ggg*


Wenn das Wetter am Renntag genauso nass ist bzw. die Strecke, dann war´s nen Fehler mit der Mitteldistanz. 

Werde aber nochmal eine Runde vor dem Rennen dort drehen. Macht auf jeden Fall Sinn. Wer Lust hat darf gern mitkommen. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> @Tom: Wie sieht´s denn nun morgen aus? Wetter spielt ja scheinbar nicht mit, zumindest wird´s alles andere als trocken.
> 
> Wetter für Süßen morgen:
> 
> ...


 

...hätte auch ein handy gehabt aber schee wars:









Na vielleicht wirds ja mal ein anderes mal was

Gruß
Tom

@chuck88:Herzlich willkommen u. einfach wieder hier reinschaun wann was geht.Oder mal mitfahren wenn wir im Stromberg unterwegs sind...


----------



## riderhardy (22. April 2012)

Moin,

@Tom : im Stromberg mal wieder ne gute Idee, ich schau mal im GPS nach  
            einer Tour

          Starke Bilder, ist das oberhalb von Göppingen?


----------



## riderhardy (22. April 2012)

Moin,

hab ne Tour gefunden, geht aber ab Besigheim los, über Löchgau und Freudendental in den Stromberg, ca.50 km, wäre was für einen Samstag Nachmittag
@ Tom: wie kann ich dir die GPS Daten zukommen lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (22. April 2012)

Also da der Stromberg "mein" Bike Gebiet ist kann ich vielleicht bei der Tour ein paar Trails mit einbauen, wenns Wetter hält und bei mir nix dazwischen kommt wäre ich am Samstag dabei, sofern ihr nicht um 8 oder 9 Uhr morgens losfahren wollt


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. April 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab ne Tour gefunden, geht aber ab Besigheim los, über Löchgau und Freudendental in den Stromberg, ca.50 km, wäre was für einen Samstag Nachmittag
> @ Tom: wie kann ich dir die GPS Daten zukommen lassen?


 
Wenn Du sie am Mi. auf deinem Garmin hast,könnten wir die Route(n) austauschen von Gerät zu Gerät...sollte gehen.
Bilder sind oberhalb  Süßen...echt ne klasse Gegend

@Robert:Hab jetzt auch die 2.73er Version drauf u. mal sehen ob es jetzt funzt...


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. April 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> bin neu hier und wollte mich ma vorstellen. Also, bin 24 komme aus Hohenhaslach (bei Sachsenheim) und Bike hauptsächlich im Stromberg (von Freudental bis Sternenfelds). Da meine Kumpels zwar auch Biken aber nach 100hm (kein scherz) ein Sauerstoffzelt brauchen, fahre ich meistens alleine.
> Wenn das Wetter hält würde ich am Sonntag gerne bei euch anschließen.
> Regenjacke wird einfach mitgenommen, muss das teure Teil auch ma nutzen


 
Sag mal heist Du Pascal u. bist Taucher?


----------



## w3rd (23. April 2012)

traut sich heute jemand?


----------



## Robby2107 (23. April 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @Robert:Hab jetzt auch die 2.73er Version drauf u. mal sehen ob es jetzt funzt...


 

Also meins läuft noch immer einwandfrei mit der Beta-version.  Gestern hat er sich zwar mal kurz aufgehangen, ließ sich aber problemlos einfach neustarten. Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist das die Karte sich ab und an zu langsam ausrichtet und man da schnell mal falsch fährt. Kann aber auch mit dem Aufhänger zu tun haben, da sich das Gerät kurz danach aufgehängt hatte. Aber wenn´s nur das ist 


@w3rd: Aller höchstens ne kleine Runde im Forst und dann kurz zum Clean-Park. Mein Rad sieht nämlich noch von gestern aus wie Sau. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. April 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> traut sich heute jemand?


 
Heute Klettern...morgen Bike-Händler event. ne kleine RR Runde.

@Robby:Na ich werde mal sehen...


----------



## w3rd (23. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> @w3rd: Aller höchstens ne kleine Runde im Forst und dann kurz zum Clean-Park. Mein Rad sieht nämlich noch von gestern aus wie Sau.
> 
> grüße
> Robby


Hi Robby, wo wär das denn?


----------



## Chuck88 (23. April 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Sag mal heist Du Pascal u. bist Taucher?



 Richtig, dann musst du der Arbeitskollege vom Micha sein. So klein ist die Welt


----------



## Robby2107 (23. April 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> Hi Robby, wo wär das denn?


 
In Bietigheim. Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (23. April 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Richtig, dann musst du der Arbeitskollege vom Micha sein. So klein ist die Welt


 
Genau
...ich kann ihn aber leider nicht zum MTB fahren bekehren...sch....Mopedfahren


----------



## w3rd (23. April 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> In Bietigheim. Aus welcher Ecke kommst Du?


Lubu


----------



## Robby2107 (23. April 2012)

w3rd schrieb:


> Lubu


 
Ich kann halt erst ab ca. 17:30Uhr ... und ich weiß nicht ob sich die Anfahrt bei Dir lohnt für ne kleine Runde im Forst. 

Ansonsten steht ja der Mittwoch. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## w3rd (23. April 2012)

ja, früher kann ich auch nicht . Lohnt wohl nicht dann.


----------



## Chuck88 (23. April 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Genau
> ...ich kann ihn aber leider nicht zum MTB fahren bekehren...sch....Mopedfahren


Ja habe ihn schon so weit das er mit mir ma ne runde fährt nur das Prob. ist in Haslich geht es halt immer erst den Berg hoch bis ma im Wald bist  hab aber gute Riegel mit denen sollte er hoch kommen bis zur Pfeifferhütte ^^ 
Also am Mittwoch wäre ich dabei, wo genau trefft ihr euch in Marbach bzw. Wo ist die Brücke?


----------



## driver.87 (23. April 2012)

Hey,

wenn ihr euch am Mittwoch in Marbach trefft - fährt trotzdem jemand aus Ludwigsburg los?

Bin noch etwas orientierungslos, ich glaub ich finde den Weg nach Marbach gar nicht. Wäre cool, wenn ich jemanden begleiten könnte 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (23. April 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wenn ihr euch am Mittwoch in Marbach trefft - fährt trotzdem jemand aus Ludwigsburg los?
> 
> ...



Abend,

der Start ist quasi in Ludwigsburg am Schloß (Haupteingang) um 16:30Uhr, denke da wirst sicher jemanden treffen der den Weg kennt. 

17Uhr dann unten in Marbach an der Fußgängerbrücke Richtung Benningen rüber. Gibt dort in der Nähe auch einen Parkplatz beim Biergarten. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## riderhardy (23. April 2012)

Moin, 

Wir treffen uns immer am Haupteingang vom schloss an der 
Schorndorfer Strasse, Mittwoch dann so gegen 16.30, da wir von dort nach Marbach fahren


----------



## driver.87 (23. April 2012)

Ja perfekt, dann bis morgen 

EDIT:
Naja morgen kann ich lange warten, sagen wir eher bis Mittwoch^^


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. April 2012)

....und wie geht am Mi. die Route von LB(16.30) nach Marbach(17Uhr)?
Wieder am Neckar entlang od. den Höhenweg>den würde ich fahren wollen
17.15Uhr dann an der Lock in Steinheim, wenn sich hier Jemand meldet den man abholen soll...
Rückwege gerne den Neckarradweg.
@Chuck88:
Na dann hast Ihn ja schon weiter als ich es geschafft habe, obwohl ich ihm ein Leihbike angeboten habe
Wir würden dann auch ne Raucherpause machen>dann kann ich nen Riegel od. ne Banane essen
Bis Mi.
CU
T.


----------



## riderhardy (24. April 2012)

Moin,

@Tom, machen wir genauso wie du schreibst


----------



## Robby2107 (24. April 2012)

Also, das Rad ist geputzt und geschmiert. Werde morgen pünktlich in Marbach sein. 
Auf gutes Wetter


----------



## riderhardy (24. April 2012)

Moin,

Wetterbericht sagt trocken voraus, ich bin auch gegen 17.00 in Marbach, schaff es nicht auf 16.30 zum schloss


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. April 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wetterbericht sagt trocken voraus, ich bin auch gegen 17.00 in Marbach, schaff es nicht auf 16.30 zum schloss


 
Bin 1630 am Schloß


----------



## Chuck88 (24. April 2012)

Werde auch zu Schloss kommen. Schaffe zwar Zeit technisch  keine direkte Anfahrt von Haslich mit dem Bike, werde aber ma das Auto zum km überbrücken benutzen  mir sei verziehen xD


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. April 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Werde auch zu Schloss kommen. Schaffe zwar Zeit technisch keine direkte Anfahrt von Haslich mit dem Bike, werde aber ma das Auto zum km überbrücken benutzen  mir sei verziehen xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (24. April 2012)

Moin,

@ Tom: danke alter Knabe, hehe


----------



## Marcel82 (25. April 2012)

Bin ab Marbach auch wieder dabei. Wieder an der Fußgängerbrücke Richtung Benningen nehm ich an?
Ah ok, da stehts ja...


----------



## riderhardy (25. April 2012)

Moin, 

Passt Marcel , bis später dann


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. April 2012)

Dies Sonne lacht, dann bin ich gespannt wie es heute Mittag wird.
@Stoffel:Bist auch wieder dabei?


----------



## Krid11 (25. April 2012)

Ich komme auch und bring vielleicht noch jemand mit.
Hoffentlich schafft es der Regen nicht bis zu uns.
Bis 17.00 Marbach.
Gruß aus Neckwei


----------



## Marcel22 (25. April 2012)

So, rechtzeitig das Büro verlassen können.
Ich reihe mich dann auch ab 16.30 Uhr am Schloss ein!

Grüße Marcel


----------



## Robby2107 (25. April 2012)

Falls es noch jemand liest.
Ich komme jetzt erst raus, bitte kurz in marbach auf mich warten. Bin unterwegs und beeile mich ... bis gleich


----------



## Chuck88 (25. April 2012)

Ahhh **** Verkehr, komme 5min später zum schloss Sorry


----------



## riderhardy (25. April 2012)

Moin,

Nette Tour, nette Mitfahrer , hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch zu radeln
Hoffe euch alle kommenden Mittwoch wieder zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (25. April 2012)

Schließe mich der Meinung an. Eine richitg tolle Tour mit tollen Leuten, immer wieder gern


----------



## Robby2107 (25. April 2012)

War wirklich ne schöne Tour mit einem leckeren Ende. 

Nächsten Mittwoch werde ich wahrscheinlich nicht dabei sein, da mein Rad noch wbei der Dämpfer-Klinik sein wird. 
Oder ich hole das Peugeot aus dem Keller. 14kg ungefederter ChromMoly-Stahl, biken für echte Männer. 

Mal schauen, kommt auch auf die Strecke an. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Marcel82 (25. April 2012)

War echt klasse!

@robby: kann dir mein dirtbike anbieten, würde nur "etwas" anstrengend


----------



## Robby2107 (26. April 2012)

Danke. 
Aber da reaktiviere ich doch mein Stahlroß mal wieder. 
"Back to the rootes"


----------



## driver.87 (26. April 2012)

Jop Kompliment an die Guides fürs Ausfindigmachen der beiden netten Trails 

Bin in 2 Wochen sicher auch wieder dabei 

Eine Frage noch: Hab gestern versucht, die Strecke nachzuvollziehen, weiter als bis nach Steinheim bin ich aber nicht gekommen 

Kann jemand noch mal zwei, drei Orten zur Orientierung nennen, wo wir überall waren?

vg Sven


----------



## Chuck88 (26. April 2012)

Also ich habe die Strecke aufgenommen also falls einer Interesse an dem GPS file hat kann einfach melden (fehlen leider 10min da ich da vergessen habe auf start zu drücken, die trails sind aber aufgenommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver.87 (26. April 2012)

Ich hab schon öfters gesehen, dass Leute ihre GPS-Daten mit Google-Maps verknüpft haben. Da konnte man dann super nachvollziehen, wie man gefahren ist.
Kannst du sowas auch?


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. April 2012)

Schließe mich auch an>war ne super Gruppe!
Ich meine 1 Bikerin u.12 Biker gezählt zu haben.
Klasse.Denke das ist rekordverdächtig

Schön das es es Euch gefallen hat.
Wir bemühen uns Euch eine interessante Mischung zusammen zu stellen.
Leider geht es aus den innenstadt immer auf Asphalt/Radwegen hinaus ins Grüne,aber daran können wir nichts machen.

Hier mal das Gruppenbild:




Ach ja, wegen GPS Daten:
Bitte dann per pn austauschen u. nicht hier reinstellen.
Danke.
Grüße u. bis bald
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. April 2012)

Hier ist noch eins:


----------



## riderhardy (26. April 2012)

Moin,

Super Bilder


----------



## Marcel82 (26. April 2012)

Mal ne doofe frage 
Wann sollte man eigendlich am Montag los fahren?


----------



## Marcel82 (27. April 2012)

verdammt! warum hat sich der liefertermin um ne woche verschoben??? war auch so schon lang genug!!!
http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=214&x87d14=1qh0ptauloiusljd0oel1782pce6he64


----------



## driver.87 (27. April 2012)

Auch wenn es dir nicht weiterhilft, ein schickes Ding haste dir da angelacht ;-)
Sieht geil aus!


----------



## Marcel82 (27. April 2012)

Danke!
Nicht nur gut aussehend, auch die inneren Werte Passen!


----------



## boernie (29. April 2012)

Jupp komplett ami halt 
so am Samstagmeine neue xt bremse eingebaut und wartet jetzt nur noch auf die erste ausfahrt


----------



## riderhardy (29. April 2012)

Moin alle zusammen

Mittwoch gehts dann wieder los:
Treffpunkt 16.30-16.45 am Schloss, ab Richtung Ossweil, fahren dann über Tom's Trails zur Schleuse Poppenweiler Treff dort 17-17.15
Tour dann weiter Richtung affalterbach Lemberg
Hoffe wieder einige zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel82 (29. April 2012)

Ok, Spitze! Bin mit Timo ab dem Schloss dabei!


----------



## Robby2107 (29. April 2012)

Werde schauen wie´s mir zeitlich reicht.
Eventuell muß ich aber mein Youngtimer wieder für hernehmen.


----------



## boernie (29. April 2012)

Vinzenz dabei


----------



## Chuck88 (30. April 2012)

Hammer Bikepark Tag, hat mega Spaß gemacht mit euch, immer wieder gerne. Mein Dad würde ma mitkommen zum Fotos schießen also falls einer Interesse hat.


----------



## Robby2107 (30. April 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Hammer Bikepark Tag, hat mega Spaß gemacht mit euch, immer wieder gerne. Mein Dad würde ma mitkommen zum Fotos schießen also falls einer Interesse hat.



Super!


----------



## riderhardy (30. April 2012)

Moin, 

Genialer Tag , Super Mitfahrer , gutes Wetter, tolle Strecken

Hat einfach mal wieder Spaß gemacht

Hoffe am Mittwoch euch alle zu sehen


----------



## Marcel82 (1. Mai 2012)

Trotz dickem, rotem Fuß echt spitze und tolle Leute!


----------



## Robby2107 (1. Mai 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Trotz dickem, rotem Fuß echt spitze und tolle Leute!



Dann mal gute Besserung und das bald fit bist.


----------



## Marcel82 (1. Mai 2012)

Danke Robby! An der Stelle kann ich dann auch gleich mal für morgen absagen...

Hier sind noch 2 Links zu den Videos vom Montag:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deZmiJUd-t4"]Beerfelden 30.4.12  2.Besuch      - YouTube[/nomedia]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=ljRDMv4AJDU&NR=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (2. Mai 2012)

nette filmchen, nur solltest du die Kamera etwas höher einstellen!
Ja muss meine noch zusammenschneiden, hatte aber gestern keine Lust mehr!

Wir sehen uns heute 

Paul


----------



## Robby2107 (2. Mai 2012)

So wie´s ausschaut bin ich heute nachmittag dabei. 
Müßte allerdings von Bietigheim aus losradeln. Wer sich da noch anschließen will/kann einfach kurz melden wegen nem Treffpunkt.

grüße
Robby


----------



## Marcel82 (2. Mai 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> nette filmchen, nur solltest du die Kamera etwas höher einstellen!
> Ja muss meine noch zusammenschneiden, hatte aber gestern keine Lust mehr!
> 
> Wir sehen uns heute
> ...


 
Ja, hab ich mir auch schon gedacht, dass sie etwas zu tief eingestellt war.
Ich bin heut net dabei, bin die Woche AU geschrieben...


----------



## driver.87 (2. Mai 2012)

Hattet ihr in Beerfelden Leihräder?
Wenn ja, muss man die vorher reservieren oder sind die in ausreichender Zahl vorhanden?

Bin erst nächsten Mittwoch wieder dabei, aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja  am Sonntag in Besigheim.

vg Sven


----------



## Marcel82 (2. Mai 2012)

Ja, 2 hatten Leihräder. Solltest vorher reservieren, ist sicherer...
Wir hatten ziemliches Glück, bei dem wurde am vorabend eingebrochen und 6 Bikes geklaut, 6 andere haben sie im Wald zurückgelassen...


----------



## Krid11 (2. Mai 2012)

Ich komm auch. Bin kurz nach 17.00 Uhr an der Schleuse Poppenweiler.
Bis nachher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (2. Mai 2012)

Ich mach jetzt Feierabend und fahre nach Bietigheim, werde mich beeilen noch rechtzeitig am Schloß zu sein. Also wenn möglich nen Augenblick warten *gg*


----------



## Robby2107 (2. Mai 2012)

So, wieder gut daheim angekommen und sind nun doch 50km heute geworden. 

Schöne Runde war´s und hat mit allen wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Freu mich schon auf´s nächste Mal und werd mir jetzt meine wohlverdienten ChickenWings schmecken lassen. 


bis bald
Robby


----------



## cubegirl1 (3. Mai 2012)

huhu ihr da! schee wars gestern.

cu


----------



## riderhardy (3. Mai 2012)

Huhu

Du da, war echt nett gestern, das Enduro ist wieder gerichtet


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit zusammen,


wer hat denn Lust und Zeit am Sonntag mit nach Bad Wildbad zu kommen?
Wir wollen die Marathonstrecke mal abfahren und ein wenig besser kennenlernen. GPS ist vorhanden und die Strecke beinhaltet so ziemlich alles was des Bikerherz begehrt (Forstautobahn, Wiesenwege, Trails und harte Abfahrten)

Wäre klassen wenn sich wieder ein paar Leute finden würde. macht einfach mehr Spaß 

Startzeit ist irgendwann vormittags in Bad Wildbad. Sind da noch recht flexibel.

grüße
Robby


----------



## riderhardy (4. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Hab leider am Sonntag ne rtf in Stammheim
Wir wollen morgen früh ne ruhige Ründe hier bei uns drehen,
Stoffel und Paule sind vielleicht auch dabei , Treff gegen 10.30 bei mir


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Mai 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit zusammen,
> 
> 
> wer hat denn Lust und Zeit am Sonntag mit nach Bad Wildbad zu kommen?
> ...


 
Bin am We nicht im Ländle,sonst gerne
Dir viel Spaß
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Krid11 (4. Mai 2012)

Werde heute noch 'ne Runde drehen. Richtung Allmersbach am Weinberg. Will jemand mit? Abfahrt kurz nach 16.00 Uhr. Treff am "Auwirt" im Gewerbegebiet von Neckarweihingen. Zeitbedarf 3-4 Stunden.
Gruß aus Neckwei


----------



## riderhardy (4. Mai 2012)

Moin

Leider heute nicht, sehen uns kommenden mittwoch


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Mai 2012)

@Hardy: Was war jetzt eigentlich an dem Enduro? 


@all: Mit Bad Wildbad wackelt grad ein wenig. Hoffe morgen ist mein Rad fertig, sonst wird das nix. Weil mit dem Eisenschwein brauche ich da nicht antreten, auch nich zum üben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (4. Mai 2012)

Also wann wollt ihr losfahren in Bad Wildbad hoffe nicht vormittags  Also wenn das Wetter hält und ihr nicht so früh los fahrt, wäre ich dabei


----------



## cubegirl1 (4. Mai 2012)

http://youtu.be/A8YIo37Dqhs

hoffe der Link geht

LG Ira


----------



## cubegirl1 (4. Mai 2012)

Video geblockt wegen Musik..gnääääääääääääääääää!


----------



## 4mate (4. Mai 2012)

YouTube muss nach einer richterlichen Entscheidung des OLG Hamburg vom 20. April 12 alle hoch geladenen Videos überprüfen...

Gema-Streit vor dem LG Hamburg: Darum geht es beim _YouTube_

*Gemafreie Musik für Videos |*


----------



## riderhardy (5. Mai 2012)

Moin, 

Drecks GEMA


----------



## cubegirl1 (5. Mai 2012)

danke für die Info.
GEMA...pfffffff.......


----------



## cubegirl1 (5. Mai 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vAzuia7yEVI&feature=youtu.be

leider ohne Sound .....

lg


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Mai 2012)

Abend,

also morgen Bad Wildbad steht.
Treffpunkt: Bad Wildbad am LIDL-Parklplatz (gleich wenn man von Pforzheim reinkommt, rechts)
Uhrzeit: 13Uhr

@Chuck: Das sollte passen mit der Uhrzeit, oder?!

Freu mich auf morgen!!

grüße
Robby


----------



## Chuck88 (5. Mai 2012)

Uhrzeit passt wie lang geht die Tour , habe leider verschwitzt das ich einen Termin habe aber er später Nachmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (6. Mai 2012)

Denke,, daß wir ca. 2,5-3 Stunden unterwegs sind.

Je nach dem wie´s halt einfach läuft.


----------



## Chuck88 (6. Mai 2012)

Muss leider Absagen, würde gerne mitfahren kriege es nur zeitlich nicht hin.
Am Mittwoch bin ich aber dabei. Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour ohne Regen


----------



## riderhardy (6. Mai 2012)

Moin alle miteinander

So, kommenden Mittwoch dann geht's mal wieder los
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Hoffmeister gegen 17.00Uhr, Tour Richtung
Besigheim, Löchgau und über Bietigheim dann zurück
Freu mich einige zu sehen


----------



## Chuck88 (6. Mai 2012)

So ich habe ma eine schöne Biketour im Stromberg rausgesucht für einen Sonnigen Samstag oder Sonntag. Die Tour hätte ca. 60km und 980hm, ist aber jederzeit erweiterbar oder abkürzbar 
Habe so viele Trails wie möglich reingepackt und fahren somit 80% der Trails im Stromberg. Die Tour würde in Hohenhaslach starten am Kindergarten (genügend Parkplätze vorhanden) geht dann über Horrheim und Sersheim in den Stromberg Richtung Häfnerhaslach. Zweiter Treffpunkt wäre beim Bombo Jung in Klein Glattbach. In Zabefeld am See könnten wir eine Pause einlegen da gibt es Frisches Bier und etwas zu Essen. Danach geht es richtig Sternenfelds zur Burg und von da aus auf den Rennweg zurück Richtung Hohenhaslach.

PS: Wir fahren durch keine Stadt oder geteerten Straßen alles auf       Waldautobahnen und Trails


----------



## Marcel82 (6. Mai 2012)

na das hört sich mal echt spitze an! hoffe, dass es aufn termin fällt, an dem ich dabei sein kan!!! (fußmäßig bin ich ja schon fast wieder fit)


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Mai 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> So ich habe ma eine schöne Biketour im Stromberg rausgesucht für einen Sonnigen Samstag oder Sonntag. Die Tour hätte ca. 60km und 980hm, ist aber jederzeit erweiterbar oder abkürzbar
> Habe so viele Trails wie möglich reingepackt und fahren somit 80% der Trails im Stromberg. Die Tour würde in Hohenhaslach starten am Kindergarten (genügend Parkplätze vorhanden) geht dann über Horrheim und Sersheim in den Stromberg Richtung Häfnerhaslach. Zweiter Treffpunkt wäre beim Bombo Jung in Klein Glattbach. In Zabefeld am See könnten wir eine Pause einlegen da gibt es Frisches Bier und etwas zu Essen. Danach geht es richtig Sternenfelds zur Burg und von da aus auf den Rennweg zurück Richtung Hohenhaslach.
> 
> PS: Wir fahren durch keine Stadt oder geteerten Straßen alles auf       Waldautobahnen und Trails



Liest sich super
denke für ne Mi. Ausfahrt eher etwas küzer.
Fürs We ist es ok
Bin Mi. wieder dabei wenns Wetter gut ist.
Bietigheim Hoffmeister, oder?
Uhrzeit?
CU
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vertride (6. Mai 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Denke,, daß wir ca. 2,5-3 Stunden unterwegs sind.
> 
> Je nach dem wie´s halt einfach läuft.



Hi Ludwigsburger, hi Robby! 

Wart ihr heute in Bad Wildbad? Wetter war ja eher bescheiden heute. Wäre gerne mit euch die Strecke gefahren, hab euren Aufruf leider zu spät gelesen. Wollte mich vorher auch unbedingt mal über die Strecke quälen. 

Grüßle Julia


----------



## riderhardy (6. Mai 2012)

Vertride schrieb:


> Hi Ludwigsburger, hi Robby!
> 
> Wart ihr heute in Bad Wildbad? Wetter war ja eher bescheiden heute. Wäre gerne mit euch die Strecke gefahren, hab euren Aufruf leider zu spät gelesen. Wollte mich vorher auch unbedingt mal über die Strecke quälen.
> 
> Grüßle Julia



Hey Du

Kommst halt Mittwoch zur Tour


----------



## riderhardy (6. Mai 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Liest sich super
> denke für ne Mi. Ausfahrt eher etwas küzer.
> Fürs We ist es ok
> Bin Mi. wieder dabei wenns Wetter gut ist.
> ...



Hey Tom

Mittwoch 17.00 beim Hofmeister, hast richtig getippt


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Mai 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Hey Tom
> 
> Mittwoch 17.00 beim Hofmeister, hast richtig getippt


 
Wenn alles passt bin ich dabei.
Habs auch in RR Forum gestellt
CU
T.


----------



## Robby2107 (7. Mai 2012)

Vertride schrieb:


> Hi Ludwigsburger, hi Robby!
> 
> Wart ihr heute in Bad Wildbad? Wetter war ja eher bescheiden heute. Wäre gerne mit euch die Strecke gefahren, hab euren Aufruf leider zu spät gelesen. Wollte mich vorher auch unbedingt mal über die Strecke quälen.
> 
> Grüßle Julia


 

Hallo Julia,

wir waren gestern in Wildbad unterwegs. Mit dem Wetter hast recht, war beschi.... und wir haben dann (zumindest die Marathon-Tour) abgebrochen. Sind dann allerdings noch frei Schnauze ne kleine Runde gefahren, bis mer keine Lust mehr hatten.

Hast Du Dich schon fest für die Mitteldistanz angemeldet? 

grüße
Robby


----------



## driver.87 (8. Mai 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> So ich habe ma eine schöne Biketour im Stromberg rausgesucht für einen Sonnigen Samstag oder Sonntag. Die Tour hätte ca. 60km und 980hm, ist aber jederzeit erweiterbar oder abkürzbar
> Habe so viele Trails wie möglich reingepackt und fahren somit 80% der Trails im Stromberg. Die Tour würde in Hohenhaslach starten am Kindergarten (genügend Parkplätze vorhanden) geht dann über Horrheim und Sersheim in den Stromberg Richtung Häfnerhaslach. Zweiter Treffpunkt wäre beim Bombo Jung in Klein Glattbach. In Zabefeld am See könnten wir eine Pause einlegen da gibt es Frisches Bier und etwas zu Essen. Danach geht es richtig Sternenfelds zur Burg und von da aus auf den Rennweg zurück Richtung Hohenhaslach.
> 
> PS: Wir fahren durch keine Stadt oder geteerten Straßen alles auf Waldautobahnen und Trails


 
Hast du schon einen Termin im Auge? Zumindestens mal grob? Wäre gerne dabei und würde meine Wochenendplanung dann mal danach ausrichten 

Fährt Mittwoch wieder jemand aus Richtung LB zum Treffpunkt? Würde es diesmal zwar alleine finden, aber in Gesellschaft fährt es sich angenehmer .


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Mai 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Fährt Mittwoch wieder jemand aus Richtung LB zum Treffpunkt? Würde es diesmal zwar alleine finden, aber in Gesellschaft fährt es sich angenehmer .


Ich bin wieder mit dem MTB unterwegs zum Treffpunkt.
Von wo fährst den los?
Ich fahre meist am Schloß LB vorbei-Vavoritten Park-Richtung Monrepos-Freiberg-Bietigheim
Schloß LB ca. 1600


----------



## driver.87 (8. Mai 2012)

Hi Tom,

wohne in Eglosheim ggü. der PH.

Würde an der Bahnunterführung an dem kleinen Biergarten warten, wo dann die Allee Richtung Monrepos runter anfängt.

Weißt du wo ich meine?


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Mai 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> wohne in Eglosheim ggü. der PH.
> 
> ...


 
Ja kenne ich, aber bitte eine Alk-freies vor der TourBin ca. 1620 an deinem Treffpunkt


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Mai 2012)

Mal ne kurze Frage in die Runde:
habt ihr mal auf die Wetterprognose für morgen geschaut?

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

der Do. soll wieder trocken sein...
Sollen wir auf den Do. verschieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (8. Mai 2012)

Ja wenn es mir langt würde ich auch ab Ludwigsburg mit dem Fahrrad mit- kommen, Autofahren will ich nicht!


Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. Mai 2012)

Stimmt das, was da gezeigt wird?
Ne Do. hab ich keine Zeit!


----------



## driver.87 (8. Mai 2012)

Joa andere Wetter-Seiten bestätigen die miese Vorhersage für Mittwoch leider. 

Ich für meinen Teil könnte auch Donnerstags, aber das müsst ihr "alten Hasen" unter euch ausmachen 

@Tom:
Alles klar dann warte ich da.

PS: Ich versuch mich zurückzuhalten


----------



## riderhardy (8. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Last uns mal das Wetter abwarten, können aber auch noch am Donnerstag zusätzlich ne Ründe drehen


----------



## Robby2107 (8. Mai 2012)

Donnerstag spricht im Prinzip nix dagegen, muß ich aber nochmal abklären. 

Das Klettern morgen findet nur bei trockenem Wetter statt, wenn es also den Tag über regnet wird das auch verschoben und ich hätte auch morgen Zeit.


----------



## riderhardy (8. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Frage in die Ründe, sollen wir den MTB Treff mittwochs belassen oder den Donnerstag ins Auge fassen? Sagt einfach mal
Eure Meinung dazu, mir persönlich wäre der Donnerstag angenehmer


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Mai 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Frage in die Ründe, sollen wir den MTB Treff mittwochs belassen oder den Donnerstag ins Auge fassen? Sagt einfach mal
> Eure Meinung dazu, mir persönlich wäre der Donnerstag angenehmer


 
Also mir wäre der Mi. schon Recht.

2011 sind wir auf den Do. gewechselt u. irgend wie war da nicht viel so viel los.
2010 war auch der Mi. u. da war ne rege Beteiligung.
Aber ich beuge mich, wie 2011, der Mehrheit.
@Robby:
Wenn wir jetzt am Do. fahren verschiebe ich mein Klettertag auf morgen,aber Halle in Korb.
Willst mit?
Wir sind dann ca. 18Uhr in Korb.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Robby2107 (8. Mai 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Frage in die Ründe, sollen wir den MTB Treff mittwochs belassen oder den Donnerstag ins Auge fassen? Sagt einfach mal
> Eure Meinung dazu, mir persönlich wäre der Donnerstag angenehmer


 

Du meinst damit allgemein, richtig?

Macht für mich keinen großen Unterschied, allerdings tendiere ich mehr auf Mittwoch. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Chuck88 (8. Mai 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Hast du schon einen Termin im Auge? Zumindestens mal grob? Wäre gerne dabei und würde meine Wochenendplanung dann mal danach ausrichten
> 
> Fährt Mittwoch wieder jemand aus Richtung LB zum Treffpunkt? Würde es diesmal zwar alleine finden, aber in Gesellschaft fährt es sich angenehmer .



Also ich könnte diesen Samstag und oder Sonntag die Woche drauf kann ich leider nicht. Wenn dann erst wieder in 2 Wochen. Also wie habt ihr zeit und Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (8. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Also diese Woche fahren wir dann am Donnerstag !!
17.00 Uhr Hoffmeister Parkplatz , hoffe alle zu sehen


----------



## Robby2107 (8. Mai 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @Robby:
> Wenn wir jetzt am Do. fahren verschiebe ich mein Klettertag auf morgen,aber Halle in Korb.
> Willst mit?
> Wir sind dann ca. 18Uhr in Korb.
> ...



Kann ich Dir erst morgen sagen, aber ist nen Angebot. 
Allerdings war ich noch nie in der Korber Halle, bisher nur auf der Waldau in der Kletterhalle. 

Melde mich morgen einfach mal kurz hier im Forum ... 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Chuck88 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich muss kucken in ich es am Donnerstag schaffe, bin da beruflich am Arsch der Welt 
 Melde mich davor noch ma ob es klappt


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Mai 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Kann ich Dir erst morgen sagen, aber ist nen Angebot.
> Allerdings war ich noch nie in der Korber Halle, bisher nur auf der Waldau in der Kletterhalle.
> 
> Melde mich morgen einfach mal kurz hier im Forum ...
> ...


 
Event. fällt das auch aus bei mir.Werde morgen wohl eher mein Bus packen fürs We
@Hardy:danke fürs RR 
CU
Do.
T.


----------



## driver.87 (9. Mai 2012)

In den Nachrichten war vohin die Rede von 28 Grad für den morgigen Donnerstag. 
Ist also glaube ich eine gute Idee, die Tour auf morgen zu verschieben.

Jetzt generell gesehen würde mir der Mittwoch auch besser passen. Aber Hauptsache es bleibt von Ausnahmen abgesehen bei frühstens 16:30 als Treffpunkt sonst beschwert sich meine Gleitzeit 

@Tom:
Donnerstag 16:20 am Biergarten bleibt bestehen oder?


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. Mai 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> @Tom:
> Donnerstag 16:20 am Biergarten bleibt bestehen oder?


 
Passt
Bringe noch 1-2 Arbeitskollegen mit
...kannst ja schon mal 1 schneller Alk-freies Bier bestellen Späßle
und Sonnencreme nicht vergessen
CU
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkTamm (9. Mai 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> So ich habe ma eine schöne Biketour im Stromberg rausgesucht für einen Sonnigen Samstag oder Sonntag. Die Tour hätte ca. 60km und 980hm, ist aber jederzeit erweiterbar oder abkürzbar
> Habe so viele Trails wie möglich reingepackt und fahren somit 80% der Trails im Stromberg. Die Tour würde in Hohenhaslach starten am Kindergarten (genügend Parkplätze vorhanden) geht dann über Horrheim und Sersheim in den Stromberg Richtung Häfnerhaslach. Zweiter Treffpunkt wäre beim Bombo Jung in Klein Glattbach. In Zabefeld am See könnten wir eine Pause einlegen da gibt es Frisches Bier und etwas zu Essen. Danach geht es richtig Sternenfelds zur Burg und von da aus auf den Rennweg zurück Richtung Hohenhaslach.
> 
> PS: Wir fahren durch keine Stadt oder geteerten Straßen alles auf       Waldautobahnen und Trails



Bitte sag mir Bescheid wann. Mit ein bossle Vorlauf zum Plänen

Grüße aus Tamm 
Mark


----------



## Robby2107 (9. Mai 2012)

Abend,

werde mich für morgen mal vorsorglich abmelden. 
Falls es mir wider Erwarten doch reichen sollte, stoße ich einfach dazu. Allerdings wieder mit meinem Oldi 

grüße
Robby


----------



## driver.87 (10. Mai 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Abend,
> 
> werde mich für morgen mal vorsorglich abmelden.
> Falls es mir wider Erwarten doch reichen sollte, stoße ich einfach dazu. Allerdings wieder mit meinem Oldi
> ...


 
Mit dem Oldie haste aber einige der BOAS versenkt!


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Mai 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Mit dem Oldie haste aber einige der BOAS versenkt!


 
Gibts da Bilder?


----------



## riderhardy (10. Mai 2012)

moin,

gibt es, ein Gruppenbild auf dem Baiselsberg


----------



## Chuck88 (10. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin heute dabei, Tag hat doch gut geklappt  Also bist später


----------



## Marcel82 (10. Mai 2012)

War wieder mal ne spitzen Tour!


----------



## Chuck88 (10. Mai 2012)

Jep muss ich ach sagen Top Tour  falls sie einer noch ma nachfahren will, ich habe sie aufgenommen einfach anschreiben dann schicke ich sie euch 
Schönen Abend noch an alle


----------



## driver.87 (10. Mai 2012)

Denkst du noch an den Link mit dem Protektoren-Hemd? 

Ich schließe mich den anderen beiden an, hat Spaß gemacht. Danke an die Guides! 

Vielleicht könnte man mal gezielt zu diesem Trail mit den Schanzen fahren, den wir am Schluss passiert haben (Bietigheimer Forst?).

Wenn die Strecke bis Samstag wieder trocken genug sein sollte, bin ich beim Flowtrail-Stromberg. Werde euch berichten, ob es ein lohnenswertes Ziel ist. ;-)

vg Sven


----------



## riderhardy (11. Mai 2012)

Moin alle miteinander,

War nett gestern, hat Spaß gemacht 
@Stoffel: hoffentlich ist dein Bike wieder OK
@Tom: gute Fahrt, komm gesund wieder
@ All: kommende Woche auf ein neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Mai 2012)

ja, war wieder ne schöne Tour mit Euch.
Bei mir waren es dann knapp60km/600Hm.

Bin dann mal wech...sieht sich am 23.05. wieder.

Viel Spaß nächsten Mi.

CU
Tom


----------



## Krid11 (11. Mai 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Jep muss ich ach sagen Top Tour  falls sie einer noch ma nachfahren will, ich habe sie aufgenommen einfach anschreiben dann schicke ich sie euch
> Schönen Abend noch an alle


Bitte mir schicken, konnte Donnerstag leider nicht.
Sehen uns dann nächsten Mittwoch.


----------



## Chuck88 (11. Mai 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Denkst du noch an den Link mit dem Protektoren-Hemd?
> 
> [ame="http://www.amazon.de/protectWEAR-Protektorenjacke-Protektorenhemd-WPJ-301/dp/B001TOKHEA/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1336743968&sr=8-9"]Protektorenjacke Protektorenhemd WPJ-301: Amazon.de: Motorrad[/ame]
> 
> hier ist der Link für den Netzpanzer. Werde mir den wahrscheinlich auch bestellen


----------



## Chuck88 (11. Mai 2012)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Bitte mir schicken, konnte Donnerstag leider nicht.
> Sehen uns dann nächsten Mittwoch.



Schicke mir per PN deine mail Adresse


----------



## driver.87 (11. Mai 2012)

Merci!
Hab mir erstmal ein Lesezeichen draufgelegt. 

Hab mich eigentlich erst mit Protektoren eingedeckt...aber so ein Komplettschutz hat schon was!

Apropos Protektoren, ich verkaufe noch welche. Sind kaum getragen, frisch gewaschen und haben keine Sturzerfahrung. Sind mir allerdings etwas zu groß (Größe L).

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Oneal-Elbow-Guard-Ellbogenschoner-schwarz/dp/B0018VDAQ6/ref=sr_1_12?s=motorcycles&ie=UTF8&qid=1336762653&sr=1-12"]O'neal Dirt Elbow Guard Ellbogenschoner schwarz Oneal: Amazon.de: Motorrad[/ame]

Würde ich für nen 20ger abgeben. Kann Sie gerne auch zur nächsten Tour mitbringen zwecks Anprobe. Die haben den großen Vorteil, dass man sie die ganze Tour über tragen kann und das nervige an-ab-an-ab usw. also entfällt.

Bei Interesse PN. Könnten alternativ auch in Eglosheim begutachtet werden. 

vg Sven


----------



## riderhardy (11. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Als Korperschutz kann ich das Protektoren Hemd Steel guard von O'Neill empfehlen, 
Ist megaleicht, Man kann die Protektoren auswechseln und die arme abtrennen, perfektð


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. Mai 2012)

Grüße aus dem Bikepark Winterberg, erste Tag erfolgreich bei leichtem Sonnenschein erfolgreich absolviert! Hier wird schon fleißig für Rennen trainiert, heute hat mich einer gefragt in welcher Klasse ich fahre, musste ihm aber sagen das icch schon halb Rentner bin und nur noch zum spaß fahre haha.
Grüße
Paul

P.S. Kann Hardy zu der Jacke nur recht geben!


----------



## riderhardy (13. Mai 2012)

Moin miteinander 

Wir waren gestern nach länger Zeit mal wieder in Bad Wildbad , der Hammer, die sind dort kräftig am bauen, die Strecken sind klasse geworden , ein Besuch lohnt sich wieder


----------



## riderhardy (13. Mai 2012)

Und Nocheinmal Moin 

Kommenden Mittwoch machen wir ne Tour ins Bottwartal mit seinen Hügeln und Trails 

Treffpunkt 17.00 Brücke Marbach

Hoffe einige zu sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (13. Mai 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Mit dem Oldie haste aber einige der BOAS versenkt!



Vorsicht


----------



## riderhardy (13. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Warum Vorsichtð


----------



## ChrizzMTB (13. Mai 2012)

nix hatt er versenkt


----------



## riderhardy (13. Mai 2012)

Moin, 

Ich muss dazu sagen, er hat mit seinem alten Stahlross sehr gut mitgehalten, und war sicherlich nicht der langsamste, oder??


----------



## ChrizzMTB (14. Mai 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Ich muss dazu sagen, er hat mit seinem alten Stahlross sehr gut mitgehalten, und war sicherlich nicht der langsamste, oder??



nein. das war er natürlich nicht  die langsamen waren aber keine boas


----------



## Robby2107 (14. Mai 2012)

Morgen,

ist doch nun auch völlig wurscht. 
Die Hauptsache ist doch, daß es Spaß gemacht hat. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (14. Mai 2012)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> nein. das war er natürlich nicht  die langsamen waren aber keine boas



Moin,

Darum gehts doch garnicht, wer langsam und schnell ist, ich zb bin seit 2006 bei den Boas und Fahr auch meist hinten, ich weiß blos nicht was du sagen willst


----------



## Beton-Paul (14. Mai 2012)

Hi immer noch aus Winterberg, wärend Ihr euch über die schnellen lansamen BOAS unterhaltet haben wir uns heute die Distrikt Ride angeschaut, alter schwede auf den Vid. sieht das sehr spektakulär aus, aber wenn Ihr euch die Rampen mal in echt anschaut!! Das man da fahren kann ! Echt der Hammer!
Grüße morgen geht es Heim 
Paul und George


----------



## driver.87 (14. Mai 2012)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> nix hatt er versenkt



Bitte vorher genau lesen:

"EINIGE" der Boas 

Allerdings geht es bei den Ausfahrten ja auch nicht ums sich messen oder Zeitfahren. Man weiß also nie genau, wer wie könnte, wenn es tatsächllich ein Rennen wäre.

Aber gerade weil bei den Boas der Spaß im Vordergrund steht, ist das immer wieder ein sehr lohnenswertes Besuch (genau wie bei den LB`lern) 

----------

Bin Mittwoch höchstwahrscheinlich nicht dabei, bei mir hat sich der Fehlerteufel eingeschlichen. Das Hardtail krankt am defekten Schaltwerk und beim Fully hab ich die Bremsbeläge erfolgreich bis auf die Klammer runtergefahren .
Kommt jetzt darauf an, wie schnell bike-components liefert 

vg Sven


----------



## Marcel82 (16. Mai 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin miteinander
> 
> Wir waren gestern nach länger Zeit mal wieder in Bad Wildbad , der Hammer, die sind dort kräftig am bauen, die Strecken sind klasse geworden , ein Besuch lohnt sich wieder


 

Werd ich am Sonntag mit nem Kumpel testen gehen


----------



## riderhardy (16. Mai 2012)

Moin

Viel Spaß dabei )


----------



## Robby2107 (16. Mai 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Werd ich am Sonntag mit nem Kumpel testen gehen



Hi, 
Du weißt aber schon, daß am Sonntag der Marathon dort ist?!

Werde wahrscheinlich ebenfalls dort sein, allerdings rein als Zuschauer.

grüße
Robby


----------



## riderhardy (17. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen

So Samstag ist es soweit , Ira und ich ich starten dann beim legendären Strombike Marathon , drückt uns die Daumen, wird bestimmt heftig
Also wir sehen uns dann kommenden Mittwoch, Treffpunkt und Tour kommt noch


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Mai 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> So Samstag ist es soweit , Ira und ich ich starten dann beim legendären Strombike Marathon , drückt uns die Daumen, wird bestimmt heftig
> Also wir sehen uns dann kommenden Mittwoch, Treffpunkt und Tour kommt noch



Abend,

wie ist´s denn gelaufen bei euch? Hoffe ihr seit gut angekommen und es hat auch etwas Spaß gemacht. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## riderhardy (19. Mai 2012)

Moin miteinander

Strombike Marathon war genial, Strecke traumhaft, Leute Super, hat Riesenspass gemacht wie jedesmal dort


----------



## riderhardy (19. Mai 2012)

Nochmal Moin

Kommenden Mittwoch hoffe ich das das Wetter mitspielt
Treffpunkt Brücke Marbach, machen dann die Tour ins Bottwartal , die wir letzten Mittwoch schon geplant hatten
Hoffe wieder viele von euch zu sehen, freu mich auf euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (20. Mai 2012)

Hallole alles klar, wie war der Strombergrace?

Paul


----------



## Nixxon (21. Mai 2012)

Servus Jungs,

würde mich nächsten Mittwoch euch auch mal anschließen wenn das ok ist 

grüsse

Steffen


----------



## riderhardy (22. Mai 2012)

Moin Steffen 

Alles klar komm einfach mit, wird lustig


----------



## Beton-Paul (22. Mai 2012)

Ja der Steffen, lebst du auch noch? Schön von dir zu hören. Wann warst du das letzte mal mit Marco weg?

Grüße
Paul


----------



## Nixxon (22. Mai 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ja der Steffen, lebst du auch noch? Schön von dir zu hören. Wann warst du das letzte mal mit Marco weg?
> 
> Grüße
> Paul



Moin,

welchen Marco meinst denn ? Schneider?


----------



## Beton-Paul (22. Mai 2012)

Ne Milanovic oder so!


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. Mai 2012)

Wer morgen ab dem Schloß LB nach Marbach losfahren möchte:
1630 Abfahrt.
CU
Tom


----------



## driver.87 (22. Mai 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wer morgen ab dem Schloß LB nach Marbach losfahren möchte:
> 1630 Abfahrt.
> CU
> Tom



Passt, bis morgen! 

vg Sven


----------



## Robby2107 (23. Mai 2012)

Na dann werd ich mal das Eisenschwein flott machen. 

Bis heute nachtmittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Mai 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich mal das Eisenschwein flott machen.
> 
> Bis heute nachtmittag


 
Na das rollt doch super u. ist sicher leichter als mein 15,5kg (Alu) 120mm Centurion
CU
T.


----------



## Robby2107 (23. Mai 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Na das rollt doch super u. ist sicher leichter als mein 15,5kg (Alu) 120mm Centurion
> CU
> T.




Das mit Sicherheit!



Edit: War ne schöne Tour, die von allem etwas geboten hat.  Hat Spaß gemacht.

Bis die Tage
Robby


----------



## NettZwerg (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo alle,

das war wieder mal eine geile Tour, etwas feucht zwar, aber herrlich nach meinem Geschmack. Dank an die Organisatoren und bis zum nächsten Mal.

Markus


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Mai 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Das mit Sicherheit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
...na und auch schon wieder das Chrom polliert?
Mein bike ist wieder sauber..was ein Dreck
Bis nächsten Mi.
CU
Tom


----------



## Robby2107 (23. Mai 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...na und auch schon wieder das Chrom polliert?
> Mein bike ist wieder sauber..was ein Dreck
> Bis nächsten Mi.
> CU
> Tom




Ach, der Dreck gehört da dran.


----------



## riderhardy (24. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen

Dreck gehört ans MTB, hehe
Wünsch allen frohe Feiertage, gutes Bike Wetter und viel Spaß 
Bin dann mal wech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (24. Mai 2012)

So war klasse gestern, ein bischen dreck muss sein hahaha

Hab es nun doch noch geschafft den Film von Winterberg hoch zu laden, wen es interresiert, hier der link.

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21266

bin dann auch mal 3 Wochen weg

bis dann
Paul


----------



## Krid11 (25. Mai 2012)

Werde nachher noch eine Runde drehen. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mit zu radeln?
Abfahrt so gegen 16.00 Uhr, Zeitbedarf 3-4 Std


----------



## Robby2107 (25. Mai 2012)

Bin nicht im Schwabenländle, sonst gerne.

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Mai 2012)

Bin gegen später auch nicht mehr in BW...sorry.
Schönes langes We Euch allen ;-)


----------



## driver.87 (25. Mai 2012)

@Paul:
Cooles Video 

Doch recht verblockt stellenweise und hohe Drops da in Bad Wildbad. 

War das Material geliehen?

Ab Juli bin ich definitiv dabei, wenn es nochmal nach Beerfelden geht. Und dann später sicher auch mal nach Wildbad, wenn die Bike Park Erfahrung etwas gewachsen ist


----------



## riderhardy (25. Mai 2012)

Moin

Der Paule war in Winterberg, nicht in Wildbad , da gibt's noch nicht solche Strecken, aber dort wird auch kräftig gebaut


----------



## driver.87 (25. Mai 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Der Paule war in Winterberg, nicht in Wildbad , da gibt's noch nicht solche Strecken, aber dort wird auch kräftig gebaut


 
Ups...da hab ich mich wohl verlesen 

Ok Winterberg wäre mir vorerst eh zu weit. Wie sieht es denn derzeit so aus in Wildbad? Sind das dann reine Naturstrecken, ganz ohne North Shores etc.?


----------



## riderhardy (25. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Da gibt's nen Super dualslalom , nen Biker X, 2 Downhill und 2 Freeride , die z.zt erweitert werden, so wie es aussieht werden die klasse zu fahren sein, auch mit Northshore Elementen)


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Mai 2012)

Und unser Hardy war in Osternohe, die Jungs vom Trinkner meinten wäre ganz cool. Also Hardy nächstes Ziel wäre dann mal Albstadt.

Grüße 
Paul


----------



## riderhardy (25. Mai 2012)

Moin, 

Albstadt ist cool, genau, da hat's zwar nur 2 Strecken, aber die sind recht lang dafür)
Next Date : 23.06 in Beerfelden Nightride


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoffelpautz (27. Mai 2012)

Sorry es gehört hier nicht her aber es ist sehr Wichtig!!!
Unsere freunde brauchen HILFE!!!


Spendenaufruf für Arleny

 Vor ein paar Wochen, kurz nach ihrem !!! 1. !!! Geburtstag der kleinen Maus, haben die Eltern von Arleny erfahren, dass sie schwer herzkrank ist und sie nur durch eine dringende Herz-OP gerettet werden kann. Die Familie, die selbst in Venezuela wohnt hat alle finanziellen Mittel ausgeschöpft und hofft jetzt auf unsere Hilfe. Arleny liegt mir sehr am Herzen.

 Deshalb hie...r meine Bitte:

 Postet bitte alle diesen Aufruf, um Arleny die dringend benötigte OP zu ermöglichen. Es fehlen ungefähr noch 15 000 ... Die Bankverbindung kann bei mir, Stoffelpautz erfragt werden.
  Vielen Dank!

Es muss nicht viel sein eine kleine Spende es ist so wichtig!!!!!


----------



## Stoffelpautz (27. Mai 2012)




----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Mai 2012)

So alle wieder zurück vom langen Pfingst-We?
Oder gibts überhaupt Leute für morgen u. MTB?

Treff 1630 am Schloß LB
Würde den Kappelberg bei Fellbach etwas abreiten.
Anfahrt über/nach Neckarrems
Jemand am Start?
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Chuck88 (29. Mai 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> So alle wieder zurück vom langen Pfingst-We?
> Oder gibts überhaupt Leute für morgen u. MTB?
> 
> Treff 1630 am Schloß LB
> ...



Moin Moin,
also ich wäre dabei, is nur etwas früh weiß nicht ob ich es pünktlich schaffe. Ist es möglich 16:15 oder 16:30 machen?


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Mai 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Moin Moin,
> also ich wäre dabei, is nur etwas früh weiß nicht ob ich es pünktlich schaffe. Ist es möglich 16:15 oder 16:30 machen?


Meinst Du 1715-1730?
Ich könnte dich auch um ca. 1700-1715 am Busbahnhof in Neckarrems mitnehmen.
Oder Fellbach neue Kelter (Parkplatz) ca. 1800 abholen?


----------



## riderhardy (29. Mai 2012)

Moin

Also ich fahre morgen in den vinschgau hoch , hehe
Gruß aus Südtirol an alle


----------



## Chuck88 (29. Mai 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Meinst Du 1715-1730?
> Ich könnte dich auch um ca. 1700-1715 am Busbahnhof in Neckarrems mitnehmen.
> Oder Fellbach neue Kelter (Parkplatz) ca. 1800 abholen?



UPS nur verlesen, sollte auf 16:30Uhr schaffen. Schreibe dir per PN noch meine Handynummer falls was dazwischen kommt


----------



## Nixxon (29. Mai 2012)

ich schließe mich euch morgen auch mal an


----------



## driver.87 (29. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei und stehe um 16:30 am Schloss 

Sieht aber etwas nach Gewitter aus, sollten uns vielleicht vorher nochmal absprechen ob wir wirklich fahren können.

vg Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (29. Mai 2012)

Bin morgen leider nicht dabei.


----------



## Krid11 (29. Mai 2012)

Wenn es trocken bleibt, bin ich auch dabei. Wäre dann gegen 17.00- 17.15 am Busbahnhof in Neckarrems.


----------



## boernie (30. Mai 2012)

bin heute auch nicht dabei muss bis 22uhr schaffen


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Mai 2012)

Hoffe das Wetter hält,könnte aber naß werden:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Werde dann kurzfristig entscheiden ob wir dann doch in der Umgebung von LB fahren.
Bis jetzt gehts eher der Rems entlang u. nicht zum Kappelberg.
Das ist mir zu weit wenns anfängt zu regnen u. eher was für einen Samstag

@Chuck88:Wenn in der Nähe bist, od. eben zeitlich nicht auf 1630 schaffst,dann eben Bus/Bahnhof Neckarrems am Kiosk um ca. 1700

Bis später
cu
Tom


----------



## Chuck88 (30. Mai 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hoffe das Wetter hält,könnte aber naß werden:
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage
> 
> Werde dann kurzfristig entscheiden ob wir dann doch in der Umgebung von LB fahren.
> ...



Bei mir passt es, bin pünktlich da  meine kunden waren heute unkompliziert


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Mai 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Bei mir passt es, bin pünktlich da  meine kunden waren heute unkompliziert


 
na ich hoffe das Wetter macht es auch so
es zieht gerade zu
ich mache mal Feierabend.

Wenn es zu regnen anfängt fällt das ganze ins Wasser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver.87 (30. Mai 2012)

Laut Regenradar ist da ordentlich was im Anmarsch! 

Naja wir werden sehen. Notfalls fahren wir halt morgen, oder?


----------



## Nixxon (30. Mai 2012)

"noch" sieht das wetter ja halbwegs akzeptabel aus.. Ich pack mal mein zeug und mach mich dann auf den weg


----------



## Krid11 (30. Mai 2012)

Ich bin raus, es wird ringsherum ziemlich dunkel. Wird bestimmt bald feucht. Dann bis zum nächsten Versuch.


----------



## Robby2107 (30. Mai 2012)

Nächste Woche bekomme ich meine neue Gabel ins Rad und dann geht´s wieder rund. 

Kann´s kaum erwarten endlich wieder mit aktuellem Material unterwegs zu sein .... 


Nur der Adapter für die Sattelstütze läßt weiter auf sich warten. Lieferung von CRC aus verschoben. Bin ich mal gespannt ....
Aber ich habe mal ein wenig Downhill-Ausrüstung bestellt. Wenn alles passt und so ist wie ich´s mir vorstelle, dann brauch ich immer nur noch ein stabiles Radl für´n Bikepark.


----------



## riderhardy (30. Mai 2012)

Moin

Robby, halt dir den 23.06 frei, da ist Nightride in Beerfelden ), das gilt selbstredend auch für alle anderen der Gruppe ), Ride on


----------



## Robby2107 (30. Mai 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Robby, halt dir den 23.06 frei, da ist Nightride in Beerfelden ), das gilt selbstredend auch für alle anderen der Gruppe ), Ride on




Da sieht man nicht welchen Drop man gerade herunterstürzt. 

Aber bin ich dabei ... Helm und der Rest sind angeblich schon unterwegs.


----------



## riderhardy (30. Mai 2012)

Moin,

Robby, da ist alles beleuchtet, denke
Wird Super


----------



## Robby2107 (30. Mai 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Robby, da ist alles beleuchtet, *>>>denke<<*
> Wird Super




Wie beruhigend ...*lach*
Aber wird sicher richtig klasse. Hoffe halt nur, daß es nicht ganz so überlaufen ist.


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Mai 2012)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Ich bin raus, es wird ringsherum ziemlich dunkel. Wird bestimmt bald feucht. Dann bis zum nächsten Versuch.


 
Schade...wir sind mit 10 Leutz extra zum Bus-Bahnhof gefahren u. bis 1720 gewartet.
Schreib mir bitte deine Tel. per PN, dann schick ich Dir meine u. dann wissen wir das nächste mal beschoid.
Und es hat erst auf dem Rückweg vom Osterholz etwas genießelt...aber das tat dann richtig gut
@all:Hoffe Euch hats auch so gut gefallen wie mir
Bilder kommen...

Nächsten Mi. fällt der Treff wohl aus...die meisten sind Unterwegs.
ich sag mal,bis in 2 Wochen

CU
Tom


----------



## Krid11 (31. Mai 2012)

Sorry das ich gestern doch noch gekniffen habe. Als ich los wollte sah es so aus als wollte es bald losregnen. Da ich am Samstag in Urlaub fahre, wollte ich auch nicht unbedingt noch mal Fahrradpflege betreiben. Blöderweise kam dann fast nix. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




(Im Moment kommt gerade die Dusche, die ich gestern vermutet hatte.)
Also dann, eventuell in drei Wochen wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (31. Mai 2012)

Hier die Bilder von gestern:


----------



## Nixxon (31. Mai 2012)

schee wars  Hat das mit dem Sportmodus an der Kamera nicht so gut geklappt   ?


----------



## Stoffelpautz (2. Juni 2012)

Hallo Alle zusammen!!

Bitte spendet einen kleinen Beitrag, der kleinen Arleny
geht es sehr schlecht ich versuche überall etwas Geld zu
sammeln. Leider operieren sie die Ärzte erst wenn ein Teil des 
Geldes da ist. Das ist kein Spam würde so was nie machen,
ihr kennt mich. ich geb auch für jeden Spender ein BIER aus!!
Ehrenwort!!!!!


Bitte !


Stoffel


----------



## Stoffelpautz (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Am kommenden Samstag 09.06.2012

Wollen wir den Schönen Räuberweg in den Löwensteinerberge fahren.

Zeit und Treffpunkt wird noch ausgemacht.

hier die Tour Daten:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.83515.html

56Km und 1400hm
Es muss genügend Trinken und Essen mitgenommen werden!
Die Tour kann zur helfte beendet werden (Spiegelberg)

Wehr lust und Zeit hat bitte kurz bescheid geben.

grüssle

Christoph


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Juni 2012)

Stoffelpautz schrieb:


> Hallo Alle zusammen!!
> 
> Bitte spendet einen kleinen Beitrag, der kleinen Arleny
> geht es sehr schlecht ich versuche überall etwas Geld zu
> ...


 
Schick mir doch mal die Bankverbindung

@all:
Hat wer Lust vom 24.6.-1.7. ins Vintschgau nach Tarsch (liegt bei Latsch) mit mir u. der Mo. mit zu gehen?
Wir sind schon am 24.6. Mittags unten.
Ein MTB-Kollege ist abgesprungen u. es wäre noch ein DZ über.
ÜF für 38 im DZ als EZ.
Ich werde das ansonsten absagen.
Geplant sind wie immer sau geile MTB-Trail!

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Stoffelpautz (4. Juni 2012)

DANKE!




TOM und HARDY!



Christoph


----------



## Chuck88 (4. Juni 2012)

Stoffelpautz schrieb:


> DANKE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schick mir die Verbindung auch ma


----------



## Chuck88 (4. Juni 2012)

Waren Radlhasser am Werk? Unbekannte haben in einem Waldstück bei Türkenfeld einen Draht über den Weg gespannt. Ein Mountainbiker entging der tödlichen Falle nur durch Zufall.

Es war ein feiger Anschlag, der lebensgefährlich hätte ausgehen können: In Höhe des Zigeunerbergs nördlich von Türkenfeld hat ein Unbekannter in Schulterhöhe einen massiven Draht über einen Waldweg gespannt. Ein Mountainbiker, der am Freitagnachmittag des Weges kam, erkannte die Gefahr nur deshalb, weil das günstig einfallende Sonnenlicht das Metall reflektierte. Die Polizei schließt nicht aus, dass ein "Radlerhasser" am Werk war. Der Türkenfelder Bürgermeister Pius Keller hingegen glaubt, dass der Anschlag den jugendlichen Motorradfahrern galt, die in der Gegend oft auf den Trails unterwegs*sind.


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Juni 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Waren Radlhasser am Werk? Unbekannte haben in einem Waldstück bei Türkenfeld einen Draht über den Weg gespannt. Ein Mountainbiker entging der tödlichen Falle nur durch Zufall.
> 
> Es war ein feiger Anschlag, der lebensgefährlich hätte ausgehen können: In Höhe des Zigeunerbergs nördlich von Türkenfeld hat ein Unbekannter in Schulterhöhe einen massiven Draht über einen Waldweg gespannt. Ein Mountainbiker, der am Freitagnachmittag des Weges kam, erkannte die Gefahr nur deshalb, weil das günstig einfallende Sonnenlicht das Metall reflektierte. Die Polizei schließt nicht aus, dass ein "Radlerhasser" am Werk war. Der Türkenfelder Bürgermeister Pius Keller hingegen glaubt, dass der Anschlag den jugendlichen Motorradfahrern galt, die in der Gegend oft auf den Trails unterwegs*sind.


 
Kann da nur sagen:
IMMER aufpassen u. erst mal langsam den Trail abfahren u. dann ein 2x ,wenn alles frei ist, laufen lassen.

Ach ja, und viel Spaß u. Erfolg in MUC beim MTB-Race
Ich bleibe wohl im Ländle u. mach mal langsam mit meinem Knie

CU
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (4. Juni 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Kann da nur sagen:
> IMMER aufpassen u. erst mal langsam den Trail abfahren u. dann ein 2x ,wenn alles frei ist, laufen lassen.
> 
> Ach ja, und viel Spaß u. Erfolg in MUC beim MTB-Race
> ...


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Juni 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> MTB_Tom schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist es schlimmer geworden?
> ...


----------



## Chuck88 (4. Juni 2012)

Das wäre echt cool habe keinen der mich anfeuert  werden 5000 Zuschauer erwartet wird ein Mega Event


----------



## boernie (4. Juni 2012)

was und wo ist MUC


----------



## Chuck88 (4. Juni 2012)

boernie schrieb:


> was und wo ist MUC



24stunden Marathon MTB Rennen im Olmypapark  und das zum 10ma, also Jubiläum


----------



## Chuck88 (4. Juni 2012)

http://www.sog-events.de/index.php?c=1&s=24hracemuenchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoffelpautz (4. Juni 2012)

DANKE



TOM, Hardy, Pascal


----------



## Marcel82 (5. Juni 2012)

Wie siehts morgen eigendlich aus, ist ne Tour geplant?


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Juni 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Wie siehts morgen eigendlich aus, ist ne Tour geplant?



Kann ich für meinen Teil zumindest noch nicht sagen. 
Hab mein Radl noch nicht, hoffe noch ein wenig auf morgen 

Falls der sich morgen allerdings nicht mit positiver Nachricht vom Postmann meldet, wäre ich mit dem Eisenschwein dabei.  Sonst komm´ ich noch aus der Übung.

Downhill-Klamotten sind heute gekommen.
Helm leider zu groß (sieht aber voll geil aus) und die Knie/Scheinbeinschoner rutschen auch nur rum. Was ich aber eventuell behalte ist die Body-Armour. Mal überlegen und ein wenig dran gewöhnen, ist doch mit dem Rückenpanzer recht "massiv".

Die neuen Pedale werd ich gleich auspacken, sind dann passend zur neuen Gabel (die hoffentlich bald da ist) ... 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Marcel82 (5. Juni 2012)

Spitze! Mit dem Eisenross kannst deiner Fahrtechnik ja noch nen Feinschliff verpassen! 

Wenn sich sonst niemand meldet kannst, wenn willst, für ne kleine Sprungübungsrunde zwischendurch auch mein Dirtbike haben


----------



## boernie (5. Juni 2012)

bin für alles offen für morgen und donnerstag


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Juni 2012)

Bin morgen doch im Ländel,weil ich Berlin abgesagt habe.
Grund:Immer noch Knie Probs.
Hab jetzt ne Weile still gehalten u. ne Kniestütze.
Würde morgen ne relativ flache u. langsame Runde probieren.
Kann aber sein, ich muss die dann abbrechen...
Treffpunkt?
Schloß LB?
1630?
Richtung Markgröningen?
BMX Bahn Markgröningen 1730?
Fahrtraing?
Vorschläge?
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Marcel82 (6. Juni 2012)

Für mich i.O.! flache strecke: forst bei bietigeim leichte sprung übungen? oder auch andere strecken... tom ich bin morgen um 1630   am schloss...


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Juni 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Für mich i.O.! flache strecke: forst bei bietigeim leichte sprung übungen? oder auch andere strecken... tom ich bin morgen um 1630   am schloss...


 
Springen ist viell. nicht gerade so gut..zumindest heute.
Aber wenn ich mir die Wetterprognose für heute anschau:


http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

..ab 14Uhr der größte Regen-Balken drin.
Also wenns Naß ist,bin ich draussen u.werkel leiber im Keller am Rad.

Warten wir mal bis 1400...

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Juni 2012)

Ich sag das Treffen für mich heute ab.
Bei dem Regen macht das kein Sinn.
Bis nächsten Mi. u. schönes We.
CU
T.


----------



## Robby2107 (6. Juni 2012)

Hi,

also hier in Magstadt ist´s momentan regnersich und stark bewölkt. 
Denke das bringt heute nichts mit fahren, zumal es schon den ganzen Tag regnet/nass ist. 

Hoffe noch etwas auf´s WE, mit meiner maus ne kleine Tour machen. Vielleicht hat sie bis dahin ja ihr neues aus Bonn oder Koblenz. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (8. Juni 2012)

So Leute bin gut in München angekommen Wetter ist für morgen mit 75% Regenschauer angesagt -.-.
Strecke 14km mit ca 100 Mega knackigen hm. Haben Rampen mt über 20% Steigung und downhill Abfahrten die es echt in sich haben. Ma schaun wie lang ich durchhalte 
Vertrehte hier ma den Landkreis Ludwigsburg unter den 1er Mastern hoffentlich in allen Ehren


----------



## riderhardy (8. Juni 2012)

Moin

So wieder daheim aus Südtirol , mal schaun was kommende Woche so geht.

Viel Spaß in München


----------



## Stoffelpautz (8. Juni 2012)

Samstag 10:30Uhr Treffpunkt 
Marbach Bahnhof .
Schöne Tour über prevorst nach Jux und schließlich 
Stürzen wir uns nach Spiegelberg den Trail 
Runter. Am besten was zum Grillen mit bringen.

Grüssle 


Christoph


----------



## riderhardy (10. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen

Kommenden Mittwoch drehen wir mal wieder ne 
lockere Runde
Treffpunkt 17.00 Uhr am Schloss in Ludwigsburg
Hoffe einige zu sehen


----------



## Robby2107 (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind heute eine kleine Runde im Forst unterwegs und wollen meine neue Gabel und das nagelneue Radon Stage Diva meiner Freundin einfahren. 

Falls jemand Lust und Laune hat einfach mal im Forst vorbeischauen. Sind wahrscheinlich (wenn das Wetter hält) von 14:30Uhr bis 16Uhr (vielleicht auch länger) unterwegs sein. 

grüße
Robby

Edit:


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Juni 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Kommenden Mittwoch drehen wir mal wieder ne
> lockere Runde
> ...



Also hab zwar noch kein "bin dabei" vom Boerni bekommen,aber habe vor am Mi.(bei gutem Wetter) um 1630 an der BMX Bahn in Makgöningen zu sein.
Werden ein wenig Fahrtechnik üben.
Wer will kann gerne auch dabei sein
Wenn kein Interresse besteht bin ich um 1700 am Schloß LB.
Locker wäre z.B. Richtung Sieben Eichen/Affaltebach...

Ansonsten gehts dann zusammen um 1800 von der BMX Bahn grob Richtung Bietigheim/Enz.

Bis Mi.
Tom

@Pascal:Mega Leistung...ich stell demnächst die Bilder ein


----------



## Chuck88 (10. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen  danke für die Unterstützung ich bin 13Stunden komplett durchgefahren bei einer sehr schwierigen Strecke.
Nachts um 1 hatte ich dann 230km auf der Uhr und bin dann meine schnellste Runde noch gefahren. Um 2Uhr hat es wieder stark mit regenen angegangen und morgens um 7 Uhr wurde das rennen dann abgesagt da die Strecke zu gefährlich wurde und es zu viele erlegte gab. Leider konnte ich dadurch keine Runde mehr fahren sonst wären es mehr Km geworden  freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr


----------



## riderhardy (11. Juni 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen  danke für die Unterstützung ich bin 13Stunden komplett durchgefahren bei einer sehr schwierigen Strecke.
> Nachts um 1 hatte ich dann 230km auf der Uhr und bin dann meine schnellste Runde noch gefahren. Um 2Uhr hat es wieder stark mit regenen angegangen und morgens um 7 Uhr wurde das rennen dann abgesagt da die Strecke zu gefährlich wurde und es zu viele erlegte gab. Leider konnte ich dadurch keine Runde mehr fahren sonst wären es mehr Km geworden  freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr




Moin

Riesen Leistung , Respekt 
Kannst am Mittwoch ja mal berichten
Wäre das was für kommendes Jahr??


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juni 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen  danke für die Unterstützung ich bin 13Stunden komplett durchgefahren bei einer sehr schwierigen Strecke.
> Nachts um 1 hatte ich dann 230km auf der Uhr und bin dann meine schnellste Runde noch gefahren. Um 2Uhr hat es wieder stark mit regenen angegangen und morgens um 7 Uhr wurde das rennen dann abgesagt da die Strecke zu gefährlich wurde und es zu viele erlegte gab. Leider konnte ich dadurch keine Runde mehr fahren sonst wären es mehr Km geworden  freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr


 
Hallo Pascal,

echt spitze. Was hast denn nun gesamt an km geschafft? 
Das Wetter gewinnt dieses Jahr absolut keinen Preis, ist echt mies. Hoffe daß am Mittwoch einigermaßen trockene Verhältnisse sind.

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Juni 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen  danke für die Unterstützung ich bin 13Stunden komplett durchgefahren bei einer sehr schwierigen Strecke.
> Nachts um 1 hatte ich dann 230km auf der Uhr und bin dann meine schnellste Runde noch gefahren. Um 2Uhr hat es wieder stark mit regenen angegangen und morgens um 7 Uhr wurde das rennen dann abgesagt da die Strecke zu gefährlich wurde und es zu viele erlegte gab. Leider konnte ich dadurch keine Runde mehr fahren sonst wären es mehr Km geworden  freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr


 
Super Leistung





Hier noch mal ein Bild von Beerfelden:


----------



## driver.87 (11. Juni 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen  danke für die Unterstützung ich bin 13Stunden komplett durchgefahren bei einer sehr schwierigen Strecke.
> Nachts um 1 hatte ich dann *230km* auf der Uhr und bin dann meine schnellste Runde noch gefahren. Um 2Uhr hat es wieder stark mit regenen angegangen und morgens um 7 Uhr wurde das rennen dann abgesagt da die Strecke zu gefährlich wurde und es zu viele erlegte gab. Leider konnte ich dadurch keine Runde mehr fahren sonst wären es mehr Km geworden  freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr


 
  


@Tom:
Was gibt's denn alles auf der BMX Bahn? Sollte es dort kleinere Tables geben, wäre ich (bei akzeptablen Wetter) dabei.

Generell zur Tour am Mittwoch: Plant ihr, pünktlich zum EM-Spiel wieder in LB zu sein? Meines Wissens spielt Deutschland ja am Mittwoch und dem würde ich dann mal Priorität einräumen und ggf. auf ne Tourteilnahme verzichten. 

vg Sven


----------



## riderhardy (11. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Wenn es mittwoch stattfindet, sind wir pünktlich zum Spiel wieder zurück
So wie es aber aussieht , es soll evtl. Regnen, fahren wir Donnerstag gleiche zeit gleicher Ort, Meldung kommt noch


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Juni 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> @Tom:
> Was gibt's denn alles auf der BMX Bahn? Sollte es dort kleinere Tables geben, wäre ich (bei akzeptablen Wetter) dabei.
> 
> Generell zur Tour am Mittwoch: Plant ihr, pünktlich zum EM-Spiel wieder in LB zu sein? Meines Wissens spielt Deutschland ja am Mittwoch und dem würde ich dann mal Priorität einräumen und ggf. auf ne Tourteilnahme verzichten.
> ...


 
Hi Sven,
wie der Hardy schon geschrieben hat...eher Do. als Mi.
Siehe das Wetter:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Zur BMX Bahn:Wer will kann sich etwas austoben, aber ich mache eher Fahrtraining;Bremsen..absteigen/aufsteigen am Hang etc.

CU
T.


----------



## riderhardy (11. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Wie Tom schon sagte, denke wir werden erst am Donnerstag fahren, 
Da auch für Mittwoch noch Regen angesagt ist
Also hier für alle Treffpunkt am Donnerstag 17.00 am Schloss
in Ludwigsburg , hoffe das auch da einige kommen


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juni 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wie Tom schon sagte, denke wir werden erst am Donnerstag fahren,
> Da auch für Mittwoch noch Regen angesagt ist
> ...


 
Mahlzeit,

mit Donnerstag kann ich noch nicht sagen.
Bin da mit dem Radl schon verplant (falls alles klappt).  

Höchtens man trifft sich dann im Forst irgendwo kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver.87 (11. Juni 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wie Tom schon sagte, denke wir werden erst am Donnerstag fahren,
> Da auch für Mittwoch noch Regen angesagt ist
> ...


 
Ok, dann passt es ja umso besser. 

Was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe: Fährt dann ggf. eine Gruppe mit Tom zur BMX Bahn und Hardy führt die "normale" Tour? Es gäbe dann also 2 Touren?

Fände ich nämlich irgendwie blöd. Zusammenfahren ist doch schöner. 

vg


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Juni 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Ok, dann passt es ja umso besser.
> 
> Was ich nicht ganz verstanden habe: Fährt dann ggf. eine Gruppe mit Tom zur BMX Bahn und Hardy führt die "normale" Tour? Es gäbe dann also 2 Touren?
> 
> ...


 
Nee, ich bin schon ab 1630 in Markgöningen, wenn sich Jemand meldet u. Lust auf Fahrtechniktraining hat.
Abfahrt Schloß LB bleibt um 1700 u. geht dann über Markgröningen u. dann gemeinsam um 1800 auf Tour.
Wenn sich keiner meldet fahre ich ab 17Uhr ab Schloß LB los


----------



## cr4shrid3 (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

würde gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren. Wo ist den der genaue Treffpunkt am Schloß in LB? Haupteingang? Sind auf der Tour ein paar Trails dabei? Sofern da hinten welche vorhanden sind? Fahre normalerweise immer im Schwäbisch/Fränkischen Wald rum...

Donnerstag hört sich gut an.

Gruß aus Freiberg am Neckar


----------



## driver.87 (11. Juni 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Nee, ich bin schon ab 1630 in Markgöningen, wenn sich Jemand meldet u. Lust auf Fahrtechniktraining hat.
> Abfahrt Schloß LB bleibt um 1700 u. geht dann über Markgröningen u. dann gemeinsam um 1800 auf Tour.
> Wenn sich keiner meldet fahre ich ab 17Uhr ab Schloß LB los



Haaaaallllooo ich meld mich doch schon die ganze Zeit!  

16:30 in Markgröningen schaff ich aber nicht ganz, würde eher so gegen 17 Uhr dort eintrudeln.

vg


----------



## driver.87 (11. Juni 2012)

cr4shrid3 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> würde gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren. Wo ist den der genaue Treffpunkt am Schloß in LB? Haupteingang? Sind auf der Tour ein paar Trails dabei? Sofern da hinten welche vorhanden sind? Fahre normalerweise immer im Schwäbisch/Fränkischen Wald rum...
> 
> ...



Ich glaube Haupteingang ist Definitionssache. Für mich ist der zwar woanders, aber Treffpunkt ist an dem Eingang Richtung Bärenwiese.

Trails...naja gibt halt nicht viel. Aber das, was es hier gibt, wird von den Guides gezielt angesteuert. 
Und es ist ne super nette Truppe, weswegen es auch für Trailverwöhnte (komme aus dem Odenwald) immer Spaß macht. 

vg


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Juni 2012)

cr4shrid3 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> 
> würde gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren. Wo ist den der genaue Treffpunkt am Schloß in LB? Haupteingang? Sind auf der Tour ein paar Trails dabei? Sofern da hinten welche vorhanden sind? Fahre normalerweise immer im Schwäbisch/Fränkischen Wald rum...
> 
> ...


 
Diesmal wirds wohl eher etwas ruhiger.Event. kann man Trails bei Markgröningen einbauen, aber die HM wie im Schwäbisch-Fränkischen Wald hast da nicht.
Und von den Regentagen davor macht es nicht so den Sinn auf Trails im Wald.
Treffpunkt:Immer gegenüber dem Haupteingang vom Schloß LB auf der Bärenwiesenseite.

Markgröningen können wir bis 1800 was machen...bissle üben u. Spaß haben
Dann machen wir 1700 auf der BMX Bahn
CU
T.


----------



## driver.87 (11. Juni 2012)

> Markgröningen können wir bis 1800 was machen...bissle üben u. Spaß haben
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du mir noch eine Adresse nennen? War noch nie dort.

Reicht, wenn du mir die Straße nennst, verfehlen kann man das ja wahrscheinlich eher nicht.

vg Sven


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Juni 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir noch eine Adresse nennen? War noch nie dort.
> 
> Reicht, wenn du mir die Straße nennst, verfehlen kann man das ja wahrscheinlich eher nicht.
> 
> vg Sven


 
Schau mal nach Klingenweg...am Do. ist aber BMX-Training..ab 1800.
Kann also sein, dass wir die Bahn nicht befahren können.
Dann üben wir eben wo anders
cu
t.


----------



## riderhardy (12. Juni 2012)

Moin

Was wird denn jetzt Donnerstag gemacht?
Treffpunkt bleibt jetzt 17.00 am Schloss, radeln dann
Nach Markgröningen , und schaun mal wie es da auf 
der BMX - Bahn aussieht 
Freu mich auf euch


----------



## Hit (12. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen!

Mal sehen, wenn es mir am Donnerstag zeitig aus dem Geschäft reicht schaue ich auch auf der BMX Bahn vorbei und auf ne kleine Runde mit euch 

Viele Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Juni 2012)

Hit schrieb:


> Hi zusammen!
> 
> Mal sehen, wenn es mir am Donnerstag zeitig aus dem Geschäft reicht schaue ich auch auf der BMX Bahn vorbei und auf ne kleine Runde mit euch
> 
> ...


 
Hi Alex,
würde mich freuen dich mal wieder dabei zu haben.
Viell. hast auch als "local" ne nette kleine Abendrunde von Markgröningen aus.Denke da an 30-35km.
Trails wird es wohl diesmal nicht wirklich geben, da der Regen die Trails sicher zugesetzt hat.
Hast ne Idee?
Denke da an so ne Tour:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.20142.html

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Juni 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Was wird denn jetzt Donnerstag gemacht?
> Treffpunkt bleibt jetzt 17.00 am Schloss, radeln dann
> ...


 
Do.-Treff:
Treff Schloß LB 1700
Treff Markgröningen 1700-1800 an der BMX Bahn>
1800 Abfahrt gemeinsam von der BMX Bahn rund um Markgröningen.
Bitte beachten:
Wer von LB losfährt u. LB zurück fährt kann 60km auf der Uhr haben!!
Wer in Markgröningen startet u. endet hat 20km weniger.
CU
T.


----------



## Stoffelpautz (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo Spender,

Seit Montag ist das Geld endlich unterwegs.
Arleny geht es leider nach wie vor nicht gut.
Hoffen alle das sie jetzt bald Operiert wird,
es sind insgesamt 1320.- Euro zusammen gekommen,
wir hoffen das wir damit ein guten Beitrag leisten können,
Danke noch mal an alle Spender!!!

grüsse

Christoph


----------



## Marcel82 (12. Juni 2012)

Hey,

ich bin dann am Do. auch gegen 17 Uhr an der BMX Bahn.

Bis denn!


----------



## h.chili (12. Juni 2012)

Gruß an alle Radspochtler,
ich habe berufswegen vor knapp 2 Wochen die Pfälzerwaldtrails verlassen und mich in Freiberg/Neckar niedergelassen.
MTB seit 1987, ich mags gerne etwas gröber/ technischer bergab (Enduro).
Ein Singlespeeder(starr) befindet sich gerade im Aufbau und gelegentlich schieb ich mal ne Rennradtour rein.
Bin Mitbegründer der Gäsbockbiker, wir richteten in diesem Jahr den 
12. Gäsbockmarathon in Lambrecht aus. 
Leider kenn ich hier die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht, aber sicherlich kennt Ihr das ein oder andere Schmankerl, ich freue mich über viele Anregungen.
Gerne würd ich auch mal die ein oder andere (Enduro?)-Tour mitfahren.

Noch ein Anliegen:
kann mir jemand nen Tipp fürn richtig guten Schrauberladen geben? Hab ein Hinterrad neu zu speichen.

Besten Dank!!

www.bike-pfalz.de
www.gäsbockbiker.de


----------



## Chuck88 (12. Juni 2012)

Nabend Leute. 
Am Sonntag würde ich wieder mit ein paar Kumpels von mir in den Bikepark Beerfelden gehen. Also falls jemand Lust hat einfach melden, habe noch zwei leihbikes übrig da zwei abgesprungen sind, nachbuchen sollte aber auch kein Problem sein. Also wer noch Bock hat einfach melden 

@h.Chili: mh also ich finde den MB Radsport gut der war bis letztes Jahr noch in Freiberg ist jetzt in löchgau is aber nicht weit weg.  Ist er CC Lastig hat aber nen Top Mechaniker und der micha also der Chef is auch cool.


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Juni 2012)

h.chili schrieb:


> Gruß an alle Radspochtler,
> ich habe berufswegen vor knapp 2 Wochen die Pfälzerwaldtrails verlassen und mich in Freiberg/Neckar niedergelassen.
> MTB seit 1987, ich mags gerne etwas gröber/ technischer bergab (Enduro).
> Ein Singlespeeder(starr) befindet sich gerade im Aufbau und gelegentlich schieb ich mal ne Rennradtour rein.
> ...


 
Na herzlich willkommen im Ländle
Na in BW hast es ja in Sachen MTB mit der 2m Regelung ,also vom Gesetz her, schon mal besser als in der Palz
Also mit dem Enduro wirst rund um LB nicht so die freunde haben.
Da gibts nicht wirklich was für ein Enduro zu befahren.
Da musst dann eher in den Bikepark mit einigen von den Jungs u. Mädels hier.
Beerfelden wird da gern angefahren.
Singlespeed als MTB wird dann wohl eher was für den Neckarradweg, oder eben kurz übersetzen, dann klappts auch mit den Rampen.
Rennrad fahre ich persöhnlich meist Do. mit ner RR Gruppe (Schwesterforum), aber es gibt auch hier die eine od. den anderen RR Radler/in.
Einfach öfters hier reinschaun u. meist geht es Mi. ab 1630-1700 ab SchloßLB, gegenüber Haupteingang auf der Bärenwiesenseite los.
Oft wird auch unterwegs "eingesammelt".
Also Marbach...Steinheim...Markgröningen...Bietigheim.
Bike Laden:
http://www.sde-bikes.de/SDE/index.p...&view=article&id=2&widthstyle=w-wide&Itemid=8

@Pascal:Bin am We wieder in BY zum Radeln ;-)

Sportliche Grüße
Tom


----------



## Marcel82 (12. Juni 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Nabend Leute.
> Am Sonntag würde ich wieder mit ein paar Kumpels von mir in den Bikepark Beerfelden gehen. Also falls jemand Lust hat einfach melden, habe noch zwei leihbikes übrig da zwei abgesprungen sind, nachbuchen sollte aber auch kein Problem sein. Also wer noch Bock hat einfach melden
> 
> @h.Chili: mh also ich finde den MB Radsport gut der war bis letztes Jahr noch in Freiberg ist jetzt in löchgau is aber nicht weit weg.  Ist er CC Lastig hat aber nen Top Mechaniker und der micha also der Chef is auch cool.


 

Hey, wie schon gesagt... ich bin dabei, brauch aber ne mitfahrgelegenheit


----------



## riderhardy (13. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen

Leider kann ich Sonntag nicht mit, bin schon verplant
Wie schaut's denn Samstag den 23.06 aus, da ist in
Beerfelden der Nightride angesagt
War letztes Jahr ne Top Sache, können wir ja mal überlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Juni 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin zusammen
> 
> Leider kann ich Sonntag nicht mit, bin schon verplant
> Wie schaut's denn Samstag den 23.06 aus, da ist in
> ...


 
Wir sind da in Nauders beim 3 Länder Giro...u. danach Latsch/Tarsch-Vintscchgau


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Juni 2012)

Achtung!!
Änderung für morgen!!
Es gibt keinen Treff in Markgröningen um 1700!!
Wir fahren auch nicht über Markgröningen!!
Wegen dem "super" Wetter die Tage gehst nicht auf die Trails bzw. in den Wald

Treff/Abfahrt wie gehabt 1700 am Schloß LB
Tour geht dann Asphalt lastig Richtung Stuttgart.
Event. kurze Einkehr in einen Biergarten.
Ende ca. 2000 in LB

Fahrtraining ist nicht aufgehoben, nur aufgeschoben.
Viell. gibts die eine od. andere Möglichkeit auf der Tour etwas zu üben

Hoffe das ist für Euch so ok?

Bis morgen

Tom


----------



## driver.87 (13. Juni 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Achtung!!
> Änderung für morgen!!
> Es gibt keinen Treff in Markgröningen um 1700!!
> Wir fahren auch nicht über Markgröningen!!
> ...


 
Ja bei dem Wetter vielleicht echt ganz sinnvoll.  

Kann ja wohl kaum so schlecht bleiben die nächsten Wochen.
Mussten auch schon zwei mal den Besuch beim Flowtrail Stromberg canceln - Strecke wegen Nässe gesperrt. 


@Pascal: Nächstes Mal komm ich dann sicher mit, hab sau Lust drauf! 

@h.chilli:
Ich war vor 2 Jahren zufällig genau an dem Tag in der Pfalz unterwegs, als der Gäsbockmarathon statt gefunden hat. Sah nett aus! 
Werd ich mal für 2013 einplanen.

Vielleicht könnte man ja mal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt in die Pfalz unternehmen. Von Ludwigsburg aus sicherlich eine der schönsten und zudem noch gut erreichbaren Bikeregionen. 
Und man kann seinen Federweg mal wieder freifahren. 

vg


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Juni 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte man ja mal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt in die Pfalz unternehmen. Von Ludwigsburg aus sicherlich eine der schönsten und zudem noch gut erreichbaren Bikeregionen.
> Und man kann seinen Federweg mal wieder freifahren.
> 
> vg


 
können wir ja mal auf die Liste setzen
Aber immer dran denken..in der Pfalz sind die Gesetze, was das befahren von Wald/Forstwegen mit dem MTB anbelangt um einiges härter als in BW
Da lobe ich mir den Osten...


----------



## cr4shrid3 (13. Juni 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> können wir ja mal auf die Liste setzen
> Aber immer dran denken..in der Pfalz sind die Gesetze, was das befahren von Wald/Forstwegen mit dem MTB anbelangt um einiges härter als in BW
> Da lobe ich mir den Osten...



Hallo Jungs, bin morgen mit dabei (Erkennungsmerkmal blauer Helm & weißes Bike). Der Kalmit ist ein geiles bikegebiet. Nach meinem empfinden sind die Leute in der Pfalz den Bike Jungs wohl gesinnt. Bisher wurde ich noch von keinem blöd angemacht worden. Schade dass keine trails morgen dabei sein werden, ein wenig Dreck und Schlamm macht doch nichts aus, ne gute Packung ist auch für die Haut gut.

Also bis morgen.


----------



## riderhardy (13. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Schön das du dabei bist, darf man auch wissen wie
Du heißt?, hehe
War heute kurz im Wald, ist schon heftig nass
Kommende Woche dann Trails, versprochen, und dann
wieder Mittwochs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cr4shrid3 (13. Juni 2012)

Ja sicher, ich bin der Barti (Kurzform von Bartolomäus). Ich hoffe, dass mein spicy nicht zu viel ist für morgen, sonst bin ich die Bremse  

Gruss


----------



## riderhardy (13. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Auf keinen Fall, wird einfach nett werden


----------



## h.chili (14. Juni 2012)

Danke Chuck 88 uind MTB Tom,
Beerfelden ist grundsätzlich immer ne Reise wert. Trag noch das Blech von meinem letzten Besuch dort in der Schulter. Waren aber ein paar schöne Runs.

@MTB Tom

am Anfang dieses freds hast du einige pics von kleineren Northshores gepostet, war das hier in der Gegend?
Ciao
h.chili


----------



## h.chili (14. Juni 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> können wir ja mal auf die Liste setzen
> Aber immer dran denken..in der Pfalz sind die Gesetze, was das befahren von Wald/Forstwegen mit dem MTB anbelangt um einiges härter als in BW
> Da lobe ich mir den Osten...



Männers wenn ihr in die Pfalz wollt, wendet euch an die Locals 
*www.gäsbockbiker.de*
Es finden regelmässig geführte Touren statt, extrem Singletraillastig.
Schaut mal im Ludwigshafen-Heidelbergforum nach.
Um den Rotsocken auszuweichen empfiehlt es sich erst ab dem 2. Bergrücken zu biken(ab Lambrecht)also hinter Kalmit und Weinbiet. Nicht Mittwochs(Pfälerwaldverein Wandertag) und Sonntags Weinbiet, Kalmitgegend meiden.

Wenn Ihr wollt führ ich euch mal!

Happy Trails
h.chili


----------



## h.chili (14. Juni 2012)

Schön, noch ein Spicy in Freiberg!


----------



## Hit (14. Juni 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Achtung!!
> Änderung für morgen!!
> Es gibt keinen Treff in Markgröningen um 1700!!
> Wir fahren auch nicht über Markgröningen!!
> ...



Alles klar, wäre bei mir heute eng geworden rechtzeitig aus dem Büro zu kommen...

Wenn das Wetter mal besser ist können wir die Runde gerne mal drehen!
Viel Spaß Euch allen heute beim radeln 

Grüße
Alex


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. Juni 2012)

h.chili schrieb:


> Danke Chuck 88 uind MTB Tom,
> Beerfelden ist grundsätzlich immer ne Reise wert. Trag noch das Blech von meinem letzten Besuch dort in der Schulter. Waren aber ein paar schöne Runs.
> 
> @MTB Tom
> ...


 
Das ist in LB u. steht noch teilweise...hatten wir vor 2 Wochen in der Ausfahrt drin
Das mit der Palz machen wir bestimmt mal.
Schwarzwald setht auch noch ganz oben auf der (Wunsch)Liste

@Alex:hoffe es klappt mal wieder

@all:Wetter sieht gerade super aus
Bis später
T.


----------



## NettZwerg (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo alle,

Treffpunkt Luwibu: wir sprechen also von dem Schlosstor in der Schorndorfer Strasse? Ich werden schauen, 17:00 Uhr da zu sein.

Markus


----------



## Robby2107 (14. Juni 2012)

Ich werde jetzt mal Feierabend machen und heim tuckern.
Bin heute allerdings mit Anhang unterwegs und werden um Bietigheim herum fahren. 
Falls ihr in der Gegend unterwegs seid, wäre ein kurzes Treffen ja drin.  

Sie muß sich noch ans neue Bike gewöhnen und da will sie noch nicht in ner größeren Gruppe mitfahren.  
Kommt aber noch

Für Beerfelden bin ich schon fleisig am helme probieren und kämpfe da derzeit ein wenig mit dem Doppel-D-Verschluß. Aber da werde ich heute abend noch etwas "üben" und dann wird das. 
Knieschoner bin ich noch unschlüssig (scheinen mir etwas klein, IXS Hammer Series Größe M)), aber dafür hab ich die Body-Armour sicher (Brand X). 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. Juni 2012)

NettZwerg schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> 
> Treffpunkt Luwibu: wir sprechen also von dem Schlosstor in der Schorndorfer Strasse? Ich werden schauen, 17:00 Uhr da zu sein.
> 
> Markus


 
Wie immer
Gegenüber dem Haupteingang Schloß LB auf der Bärenwiesenseite.
1700 Abfahrt 
Richtung Stuggi.
ca.40km
Bissle hügelig, aber keine Trails.
Bis später.
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reprokopf (14. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich vor einer Weile schon mal vorgestellt und angekündigt, dass ich gern mal eine Runde mit euch drehen würde - Damals noch in Ermangelung eines tauglichen Radls. Endlich ist das neue Gefährt da und UND ich habe auch wirklich mal Zeit! Für mich gilt aber auch, dass ich hoffe, nicht ein bremsendes Schlusslicht zu sein, da ich auch mit 160mm FW unterwegs bin und momentan gelegentlich mit meinen Knien kämpfe.. Im Zweifelsfall kuppel ich mich sonst aus, aber habe einfach Lust auf "gleichgesinnte zu treffen" 

Also bis später!

LG,
(auch) Markus

EDIT: Was war noch angesagt? Asphalt-Tour? Da kann ich die Schienbeinprotektoren wohl eher daheim lassen, oder?


----------



## Marcel82 (14. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,

mir ist was dazwischen gekommen, werd heut leider doch net dabei sein...

Wünsch euch viel Spaß!


----------



## cr4shrid3 (14. Juni 2012)

Werde mich wohl 10min verspäten  arbeit


----------



## NettZwerg (14. Juni 2012)

Ich könnte heulen:

Letzte Auflage des Spessart-Bike Marathons

Am 23. und 24. Juni 2012 findet in Frammersbach / Spessart der 16. und letzte Spessart-Bike Marathon statt. 
Bei der sechszehnten und letzten Auflage des Kult-Marathons ist jede Menge geboten: Topbesetzung, Toporganisation und Topstrecken.
Ein einmaliges Erlebnis ist das Alpe d´Huez von Frammersbach. An dieser 22-prozentigen Steigung werden sie von bis zu 2.000 Zuschauern hochgepeitscht.
Immer wieder top-aktuell ist die Expo mit Innovationen, Trends und News aus der schillernden Welt der Bikes, Parts und des Zubehörs.
Dieses Leistungspaket bekommen alle Teilnehmer:
Finisher-Shirt für die Kurzstrecke. Exklusives Radtrikot für die Marathonisti, samstags große Nudelparty, umfangreiche Verpflegung an der Strecke und im Ziel, kostenlose Massage bzw. Übernachtung in der Heubergturnhalle, Wertsachendebot und vieles mehr.
Wir bedanken uns bei allen für die Treue in den letzten Jahren. Aus verschiedenen Gründen ist es leider nicht mehr möglich den Spessart-Bike Marathon durchzuführen.
Was wir weiter berteiben ist die Spessat-Bike Stiftung. Das erwirtschaftete Geld reicht für die nächsten 20 Jahre, um Mädchen in Mtwara (Tansania) die Schulausbildung zu finanzieren. 
Auf Wiedersehen bis zum 24. Juni 2012
Strecken: 
34 km / 850 hm
65 km / 1700 hm
117 km / 3100 hm
Anmeldung: TuS Frammersbach
Tel. 09355 / 904310
Fax 09355 / 909140
[email protected]
www.spessart-bike.de


----------



## riderhardy (14. Juni 2012)

Moin miteinander

Nette Tour heute, mal was anderes, kaum Trails , dafür durch 
Teile unserer Landeshauptstadt
Dank an Tom für die Organisation dieser Tour


----------



## cr4shrid3 (14. Juni 2012)

Ja danke für die Tour, freue mich schon auf Mittwoch.
Gruss


----------



## Chuck88 (14. Juni 2012)

NettZwerg schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen:
> 
> Letzte Auflage des Spessart-Bike Marathons
> 
> ...



Kommst mit deiner Werbung etwas spät, hört sich aber cool an zwei Wochen früher und ich wäre dabei gewesen


----------



## reprokopf (14. Juni 2012)

Von mir auch vielen Dank! War echt nett! Nächste Woche kann ich leider nicht (wenn nur Dienstag). Aber bis demnächst sag ich mal. 
Grüßle,
Markus


----------



## Chuck88 (14. Juni 2012)

Konnte leider aus beruflichen Gründen nicht mitfahren, habe es nicht rechtzeitig geschafft ;(
Habe aber heute meine Haustrails unsicher gemacht und so aus wie eine Sau, bin mehr gedriftet als gefahren. Hat Mega gaudi gemacht als man erst ma von Kopf bis Fuß dreckig ist xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (15. Juni 2012)

Morgen ihr Asphaltcowboys 

Sind gestern auch ne Runde gefahren. Wollten erst nur um Bietigheim rumfahren wegen dem Wetter. ist allerdings dann so schön gewesen, daß wir die Tour bis nach Tripsdrill/Stromberg ausgedehnt haben und dann dort noch etwas durch den Stromberg. 
Schöne Tour, bei der alles an Wegen dabei war, von der Strasse bis zum leichten Trail, über´s freie Feld und durch´s letzte Gestrüpp. 
Sind dann irgendwann um halb neun wieder daheim gewesen. 


@chuck: Haben am Stromberg ne kleine Gruppe Biker getroffen (Cannondale-lastig). Die haben uns zwar nen schönen Trail gezeigt, denn wir allerdings wegen der Nässe nicht gefahren sind. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. Juni 2012)

Ich fands echt schee gestern,mal was anderes, aber denke ne schöne Alternative zu den matschgigen Trails





Nächste Woche wieder am Mi. am Schloß LB
Würde sagen wieder 1630, da es nach Bietigheim geht.
Dann durch den "Tierpark" zum M.-See nach Bietig.
Fahren am Kiosk bei der PH/Favorite u. können wieder Leute einsammeln
Treffpunkt dann 1715 am Hofmeister
Forst um Umgebung wird anvisiert ú. von Ira u. Hardy geführt.
Dauer:ca. 3-4h

CU
T.


----------



## Robby2107 (15. Juni 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Ich fands echt schee gestern,mal was anderes, aber denke ne schöne Alternative zu den matschgigen Trails
> ...
> Nächste Woche wieder am Mi. am Schloß LB
> Würde sagen wieder 1630, da es nach Bietigheim geht.
> ...


 
Irgendiwe habe ich gestern verpasst Bilder zu machen auf der Tour. Wetter und Hintergrund (Stromberg, Tripsdrill,...) hätten sich ja durchaus angeboten. 

Wird´s aber durchaus noch welche geben in naher Zukunft.  Vielleicht klappt´s morgen, da wollen wir wieder eine kleine Runde drehen. Ziel noch offen, aber auf jeden Fall Trails üben. 
Mittwoch wäre ich dabei ... Hoffe mir reicht es zeitlich. 
grüße
Robby


----------



## Chuck88 (15. Juni 2012)

Fahrt ihr morgen ne Tour?


----------



## Robby2107 (15. Juni 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr morgen ne Tour?


 
Meine bessere Hälfte und ich halt. 
Aber ist noch offen wohin. Startzeit wäre definitiv vormittags irgendwann.


----------



## driver.87 (15. Juni 2012)

> Fahren am Kiosk bei der PH/Favorittet u. können wieder Leute einsammeln


 
gekauft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (15. Juni 2012)

Moin, 

Den genauen Termin für Mittwoch hat Tom 
ja jetzt schon genannt
Eine Änderung allerdings, ab Bietigheim werden
es keine 3-4 Stunden, denke an 2-2,5 Stunden, die Strecke


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Juni 2012)

So, bin wieder im Ländle
Hoffe alle schöne Touren gefahren?

Wir waren am Sa. ne RTF im Welligen Hinterland von Erding unterwegs.
Anhand der Temp dann nicht die 160er Runde gefahren, sondern anbgekürzt, aber mit Hin-Rückfahrt waren es dann auch 130km/500hm.
Sonntag dann die Wettersteinrunde bei Garmisch.
80km/2500HM.
Echt super Sache u. tolle Bike Region



Man sieht sich am Mi.
T.


----------



## MarkTamm (18. Juni 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Den genauen Termin für Mittwoch hat Tom
> ja jetzt schon genannt
> ...



Hallo, 

da würd ich auch gern mitfahren ;o) Bin neu im LB Treff, aber das ist genau meine Richtung ... ist es geplant auch über Bietigheim zurückzufahren?

Grüße aus Tamm


----------



## driver.87 (18. Juni 2012)

@Tom:
Ist eine RTF nicht nur so ein Rennrad-interner Begriff?

Wo hast du das Foto denn genau gemacht? Erding liegt ja doch noch ein Stück weg von den Alpen. 

PS: Viertelfinale!


----------



## xAbraxas (18. Juni 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> @Tom:
> Ist eine RTF nicht nur so ein Rennrad-interner Begriff?
> 
> Wo hast du das Foto denn genau gemacht? Erding liegt ja doch noch ein Stück weg von den Alpen.
> ...


 
Recht hast..in Erding sieht man die Berge nur wenn´s fönt.. Drum san mir da am Sonntag auch hi´g´fahren und des Foto ist ein wenig oberhalb von Grainau entstanden.. 

VG
Mo


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Juni 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Den genauen Termin für Mittwoch hat Tom
> ja jetzt schon genannt
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen,

bin auf jede Fall am Mittwoch ab Bietigheim/Hofmeister dabei. 
Hoffe das Wetter passt und wir können etwas über die Trails fliegen 

grüße
Robby


----------



## driver.87 (18. Juni 2012)

Ok aber die Zugspitze dürfte es dann nicht im Hintergrund sein, denn die sah im Februar noch anders aus ;-)

confused


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Juni 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Ok aber die Zugspitze dürfte es dann nicht im Hintergrund sein, denn die sah im Februar noch anders aus ;-)
> 
> confused


 
,...die kommt dann etwas weiter rechts

Und stimmt..RTF ist eher Rennrad bzw. Straße
Rad-Touren-fahrten


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Juni 2012)

So wollte mich auch mal wieder zurück melden, 2 Wochen Urlaub und 1 Woche Dienstreise, bin mal gespannt ob ich noch radeln kann. Wenn es klappt bin ich am Mittwoch dabei, Tom fährst du von hier weg mit dem Bike oder mit dem Auto!?

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Juni 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So wollte mich auch mal wieder zurück melden, 2 Wochen Urlaub und 1 Woche Dienstreise, bin mal gespannt ob ich noch radeln kann. Wenn es klappt bin ich am Mittwoch dabei, Tom fährst du von hier weg mit dem Bike oder mit dem Auto!?
> 
> Paul


 
Hi Paul,
schön das wieder zurück bist.Alles fit?
Also ich möchte ab Schloß um 1630 losdradeln.
...wird dann halt etwas später beim Heimradeln ~2030-2100

CU
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Juni 2012)

Ich klär mal ab ob noch was ist, und geb dir bescheid ob ich mit dir hin radel.

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Juni 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ich klär mal ab ob noch was ist, und geb dir bescheid ob ich mit dir hin radel.
> 
> Paul


 
Ich will ja nicht schon wieder damit anfangen...sonst bin ich ´noch der Wetter-Buhmann
AAAAAAber:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Der Do. sieht mal wieder besser aus...
Leider kann ich dann nicht

T.


----------



## driver.87 (18. Juni 2012)

> Ich will ja nicht schon wieder damit anfangen...sonst bin ich ´noch der Wetter-Buhmann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich hatte auch schon ein Auge drauf und hätte das Thema wahrscheinlich morgen mal angesprochen .

Wäre demnach auch eher für DO, beuge mich aber der Mehrheit. 

vg Sven


----------



## riderhardy (18. Juni 2012)

Moin

Also alle Wetterberichte sagen was anderes, Mittwoch und Donnerstag ist 
für den Nachmittag evtl.leichter Regen angesagt,
denke diesmal warten wir es ab


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Juni 2012)

Mittwoch wäre mir auch lieber ... 

Und mal ehrlich, ein leichter Schauer kann bei den Temperaturen auch mal ganz ehrlich sein. 


Edit: Werde mich jetzt auf den Heimweg machen. Jemand Lust und Zeit ne schnelle Runde nachher noch im Forst zu machen (in ca. 90Min).

grüße
Robert


----------



## Marcel82 (18. Juni 2012)

mittwochs ist allgemein besser, da sind weniger leute verhindert... wobei es mi. diese woche eindeutig nach regen aussieht, bin ich trotzdem für mittwoch, da der boden n tag später net besser ist


----------



## Marcel82 (18. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,
da isses 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/21806/h

Sauberer Sprung vom Pascal gleich am Anfang!


----------



## Chuck88 (18. Juni 2012)

Mein Erstlingswerk 

http://vstatic2.mtb-news.de/videos/5/0/2/7/2/2/_/video/Beerfelden17062m4v.m4v


----------



## Chuck88 (18. Juni 2012)

Ich kann leider am Mittwoch nicht mit fahren bin Geschäftlich doch die ganze Woche in Aalen und komme erst am Donnerstag Abend wieder. Wie schaust aus mit Samstag will da jemand ne Tour fahren???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (19. Juni 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Ich kann leider am Mittwoch nicht mit fahren bin Geschäftlich doch die ganze Woche in Aalen und komme erst am Donnerstag Abend wieder. Wie schaust aus mit Samstag will da jemand ne Tour fahren???



Moin, Samstag ist in Beerfelden Nightride


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Juni 2012)

Samstag bin ich nicht dabei, und jetzt weis ich auch warum, bin schon auf ner Pary eingeladen.

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Juni 2012)

Also ich bin für morgen raus.
Das Wetter ist mir zu naß:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Also alle die sich nicht abschrecken lassen, bitte selbst von LB aus organisieren u./od. gleich nach Bietigheim kommen

@Pascal:Hab das vid vorher mit dem Micha gesehen
Do. bin ich eher am klettern,wenn meine KG ausfällt,also nix mit radeln.

Bin dann erst wieder am 04.Juli dabei...verabschiede mich erst mal für ne gute Woche in die Berge zum RR u. MTB fahren.
Bitte Daumen drücken, dass das Wetter auch mitmacht

CU
Tom


----------



## driver.87 (19. Juni 2012)

Ich werde dann morgen Mittag entscheiden, ob ich mitkomme.

Wenn ja, würde ich von LB aus zum Treffpunkt pedalieren. Denke, dass ich den Weg nach Bietigheim noch finde. 

Gibts jemanden, der sich anschließen möchte?


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Juni 2012)

Heute war wieder einmal ein Paradebeispiel für die Zuverlässigkeit der Wettervorhersage.

Magstadt sollte heute laut www.wetter.info den ganzen Tag unter dicken Gewitterwolken liegen und es sollte am Stück regnen. Bis jetzt hat es nur mal kurz ganz leicht getröpfelt und alles immer noch trocken hier. Die Anzeige auf Wetter.info wird stündlich aktualisiert, damit´s so aussieht als wenn alles passt. 
Also wenn ich so meinen Job machen würde ...*gg*

Ich bin morgen dabei!!!! Scheiß auf die Wetterfrösche


----------



## Marcel82 (19. Juni 2012)

Nice chuck88!

Gute Einstellung Robby2107! So seh ich das auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (19. Juni 2012)

Moin)

Genau so sehe ich das auch


----------



## boernie (19. Juni 2012)

also ich bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## riderhardy (19. Juni 2012)

Moin Jungs

Also ich bin auf jeden Fall zwischen 17-17.15 am 
Treffpunkt, mal sehen wer alles kommt,
machen wir dann ne Trailrunde im Forst


----------



## Chuck88 (20. Juni 2012)

Hab glaub ein neues Hobby entdeckt  Hier mein zweiter Kurzfilm 
http://vstatic2.mtb-news.de/videos/5/0/2/7/2/2/_/video/NorthshoresprungHDm4v.m4v


----------



## Chuck88 (20. Juni 2012)

Bin schon leider wie gesagt morgen nicht dabei ;( ;( 
Nightride is mir grad bissle zu viel da ich noch kein Downhiller habe und mein Genius noch einem Gewichtstuning unterziehen muss  
Will einer ne "normale" Tour am Samstag fahren, natürlich nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Juni 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen dabei!!!! Scheiß auf die Wetterfrösche


 
Du die Harten kommen in den Garten
Mit 2h Verspätung kam gestern der Regen,also soooo schlecht ist die Wettervorhersage nicht u. bis jetzt sehe ich kein blau am Himmel.
..aber um 8Uhr soll es etwas Sonne geben...drücke die Daumen!
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Trotzdem wünsche ich Euch heute ne super Tour


----------



## driver.87 (20. Juni 2012)

Hi,

bin heute nicht dabei. Euch viel Spaß und bis nächste Woche!


----------



## cr4shrid3 (20. Juni 2012)

Also das Wetter macht nicht mit, bin auch nicht dabei, morgen soll's besser werden.


----------



## riderhardy (20. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Was ist los mit euch


----------



## Marcel82 (20. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute,
ich bin raus... Das bissl Geniesel stört mich zwar net, aber meine Motivation lässt mich heute leider hängen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (20. Juni 2012)

Ich mache jetzt Feierabend, werde heim fahren und wenn´s dann nich übelst regnet werd ich durch den Forst dübeln. 

Schöne Schlammpackung abholen 

Wetter passt und ich bin im Forst.


----------



## driver.87 (20. Juni 2012)

Was soll ich sagen, seit 20min scheint die Sonne! 

War aber irgendwie klar, jetzt, wo so viele abgesagt haben. 

Naja schau ich jetzt halt, dass ich dafür mit der Bachelorarbeit weiterkomme, wenn ich schon nicht auf meinem Zweirad sitze. 

Ein Foto mit Schlammpackung wäre schön! ;-)
Vielleicht denkt ja jemand dran.


----------



## cr4shrid3 (20. Juni 2012)

so, nachdem in Freiberg 16:45 es sich ein wenig aufgeklärt hatte, hast mich gepackt und ich bin los. Waren am Forst dann zu zwei und haben dann die Wege unsicher gemacht.
Bilder sind nur im Kopf gespeichert 

Sorry an alle wenn ich vorhin ein falsches Signal losgelassen habe. 

Gruß


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Juni 2012)

Bin nun ebenfalls zurück aus dem Forst mit 
zerkratzten Armen durch Dornenbüsche, 
juckenden Beinen wegen diversen Sträuchern, 
Dreck im Auge, 
dem knirschenden Geschmack gesunder Forsterde im Mund, 
einem total verschlammten Bike, 
Klamotten die alleine stehen vor Schmodder 
und ....
.... einem zufriedenen Grinsen im Gesicht!!!!


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Juni 2012)

cr4shrid3 schrieb:


> so, nachdem in Freiberg 16:45 es sich ein wenig aufgeklärt hatte, hast mich gepackt und ich bin los. Waren am Forst dann zu zwei und haben dann die Wege unsicher gemacht.
> Bilder sind nur im Kopf gespeichert
> 
> Sorry an alle wenn ich vorhin ein falsches Signal losgelassen habe.
> ...




Ihr wart schon im Bietigheimer Forst, oder?!


----------



## driver.87 (20. Juni 2012)

seid ihr nicht zusammen gefahren?


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Juni 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> seid ihr nicht zusammen gefahren?



Nein.
Ich wußte nich, daß noch jemand von hier unterwegs war. Sonst hätte ich durchaus auch im Forst die Augen offengehalten.


----------



## driver.87 (20. Juni 2012)

Achso dachte Hardy fährt heute auf jeden Fall und irgendwelche Mitfahrer werden sich schon finden und meintest ja, du wärst heute dabei.

Hatte nämlich ganz kurz auch noch überlegt, das Bike ins Auto zu schmeißen und heute mitzufahren.

Aber bevor ich dann eh da alleine gestanden hätte.


----------



## driver.87 (20. Juni 2012)

oder sind grad verschiedene "Forste" gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (20. Juni 2012)

Kennt jemand ne gute Seite wo man GPS Tracks runterladen kann?


----------



## riderhardy (21. Juni 2012)

Moin

Der Hardy wäre auch Gefahren wenn nicht
kurz vorher im Forum noch einige abgesagt
hätten und es hier nicht um 17 Uhr wie aus 
Eimern geregnet hätte
Auf ein neues dann kommende Woche 
Gleicher Treff, gleiche Zeit


----------



## driver.87 (21. Juni 2012)

@Hardy: Ah ok. Aber noch könnten wir heute fahren. 

@Chuck:
www.gpsies.com

Aber die Qualität der Tracks kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich die Seite mangels eigenem GPS noch nie wirklich benutzt habe. Man hört allerdings nur Positives darüber. 

vg


----------



## riderhardy (21. Juni 2012)

Moin

Heute geht leider nix, bin schon verplant
Am Wochenend muss ich nach Essen, mein Vater 
ist leider erkrankt
Sehen uns dann kommende Woche


----------



## Hit (21. Juni 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand ne gute Seite wo man GPS Tracks runterladen kann?



schau mal hier:

http://www.gps-tour.info/

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Chuck88 (21. Juni 2012)

@driver.87 und Hit
Danke für die Links


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Juni 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht schon wieder damit anfangen...sonst bin ich ´noch der Wetter-Buhmann
> AAAAAAber:
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage
> 
> ...


 
Es ist gerade schwierig mit dem Wetter u. 100% Verlass ist auf dei Wettervorhersage nicht, aber nach den Angaben für den Mi. war das für mich schon klar, dass da nichts (für mich) geht.
Besser ist immer ne klare Ansage bzw. Absage u. event. auf den nächsten Tag od. Woche verschieben.
Kann auch mal sein, dass man zu früh absagt, aber dann ist es eben so.
Und die, die durch so eine Wettervorhersage sich überhaupt nicht beeindrucken lassen, die können sich ja trotzdem treffen, dann aber besser über Tel./SMS verabreden

Bin für heute eher draussen, da ich um 19.50 einen KG Termin habe.
Drehe event. davor eine kleine Stadtrunde mit meinem neuen hart/hart 7Gang-Sachs-Grip-Shift MTB

Grüße
Tom


----------



## driver.87 (21. Juni 2012)

> Besser ist immer ne klare Ansage bzw. Absage u. event. auf den nächsten Tag od. Woche verschieben.
> Kann auch mal sein, dass man zu früh absagt, aber dann ist es eben so.
> Und die, die durch so eine Wettervorhersage sich überhaupt nicht beeindrucken lassen, die können sich ja trotzdem treffen, dann aber besser über Tel./SMS verabreden


 
Ja, das war gestern ein bisschen undurchsichtig. Hatte das so verstanden, dass auf jeden Fall ab Bietigheim gefahren wird, wenn auch in einer kleineren Gruppe als üblich.

Also hoffentlich wird das Wetter die nächsten Wochen mal ein bisschen beständiger, ist immerhin schon Ende Juni und bald Hochsommer. 

vg


----------



## riderhardy (21. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Es wurde ja auch gefahren, wenn ich aber per SMS 
und hier im Forum nur Absagen bekomme,fahr
ich natürlich auch nicht extra nach Bietigheim .

@ Tom : du hast vollkommen recht mit deiner Aussage


----------



## Robby2107 (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


ich werde heute den nachmittag auf den Magstadter Trails surfen. Wenn jemand Zeit und Lust hat, darf er/sie sich gern anschließen.

Wie sieht es denn mit morgen Beerfelden aus? Wer ist denn alles dabei??

Bitte mal kurz eine Rückmledung hier im Forum.


grüße
Robby


----------



## Robby2107 (23. Juni 2012)

Heute schön ein paar neue Trails zwischen Bietigheim und Unterriexingen gefahren. Da steckt noch Potenzial im Wald.  
Für ne eigene Tour vielleicht etwas kurz aber perfekt um sie in eine große Tour mit einzubinden. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## riderhardy (23. Juni 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Heute schön ein paar neue Trails zwischen Bietigheim und Unterriexingen gefahren. Da steckt noch Potenzial im Wald.
> Für ne eigene Tour vielleicht etwas kurz aber perfekt um sie in eine große Tour mit einzubinden.
> 
> 
> ...



@Robby :
Sollen wir das kommenden Mittwoch mal 
mit einbauen, erst Forst dann deine Tour


----------



## Robby2107 (23. Juni 2012)

Klar. 
Hab´s auf jeden Fall mal aufgezeichnet und wird sicher lustig. Ist halt quasi mit Wendepunkt am Sportplatz Unterriexingen und dann zum Großteil parallel zum Hinweg zurück.


----------



## ricardo_zeus (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin Ricardo neu in Deutschland ich wohne in Ludwigsburg und würde  gerne Leute kennen lernen, mit den ich eine Runde fahren darf. Jetzt  habe ich ein Fahrrad yuppi! Ich fahre seit ein paar Jahre MTB aber in DE  leider noch nicht, so ich würde mich riesig freuen, wenn jemand von  euch eure Reich zeigt 

Meine e-mail Adresse: [email protected]

Noch eine Frage an euch alle lieber MTB's. Ich habe mir gerade ein Fully  gekauft mit 110mm vorne und 110 hinten...ich kann es aber noch  umtauschen für eins mit 130mm vorne und 130mm hinten (800gr mehr  :-()....
Frage:
1. Für eure Umgebung Stuttgart +-80Km braucht man ein Rad mit 130mm? oder reich das voll eins mit 110mm?

Was meint ihr?

Vielen Dank...
Ricardo


Danke im Voraus!

Ricardo


----------



## Robby2107 (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ricardo,

erstmal herzlich willkommen. 
Zu Deiner Frage mit dem Fully: Federweg ist nicht alles. Wie ist denn die restliche Ausstattung von Deinem Rad und der Alternative? 

Du mußt erstmal wissen was Du alles fahren willst. Mehr befestigte Wege, Trails oder gar kleine Sprünge, ...  

Gib uns mal ein paar Infos zu Deinem Vorhaben mit dem Rad und ein paar Daten zu den beiden Rädern. Dann können wir Dir sicher besser helfen.

grüße
Robby


----------



## ricardo_zeus (25. Juni 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hallo Ricardo,
> 
> erstmal herzlich willkommen.
> Zu Deiner Frage mit dem Fully: Federweg ist nicht alles. Wie ist denn die restliche Ausstattung von Deinem Rad und der Alternative?
> ...



Robby vielen Dank für deine schnelle und nette Antwort.
Also ich bin echt in eine Qualerei von gemische Gefühle...
Ich bin so der Fahrer, der sehr gerne bergauf fährt (technisch und so) aber der auch schnell und kleine Sprunge ( 1m, maximal) bei Bergab macht...
Ich weiss aber nicht welches Federweg am bestens für die Region Stuttgart und Umgebung ist...und sag mal die Alpen einmal pro Monat...
Also meine beide Optionen.

1. Cube AMS 110 Race black anonised http://www.cube.eu/es/fulle/pro/ams-110-race/

2. Cube AMS 130 Race black anonised  http://www.cube.eu/es/full/pro/ams-130-race/

Der grosster Unterschied liegt an dem Federweg...einmal 110 einmal 130 und auch an Gewicht einmal 12,1kg und einmal 12,9 Kg

Ich kann seit mehr als eine Woche nicht gut schlafen :-(

Ich werde mich sehr SEHR freuen, wenn ihr mich weiter unterstützen könntet.

Vielen herzlichen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo Ricardo

Ich würde ein 130 mm Fully bevorzugen, 
da du ein weiteres Spektrum fahren kannst
Wenn du magst, wir treffen uns am Mittwoch 
um 17 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz  am Hofmeister 
Parkplatz in Bietigheim , zu einer netten Tour


----------



## driver.87 (26. Juni 2012)

Wollte kurz Bescheid sagen, dass ich morgen nicht dabei bin. Helfe einem Freund beim Umziehen (der Möbel, nicht der Klamotten ).

Fährt jemand von euch am Wochenende?

Überlege, am Sonntag bei den BOAs mitzufahren. Wäre cool, wenn wieder ein paar Leute vom Ludwigsburger Radel Treff dabei wären (Hardy, Ira, Robby?)

vg Sven


----------



## Robby2107 (26. Juni 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Wollte kurz Bescheid sagen, dass ich morgen nicht dabei bin. Helfe einem Freund beim Umziehen (der Möbel, nicht der Klamotten ).
> 
> Fährt jemand von euch am Wochenende?
> 
> ...




Abend,

bin dieses WE beim Rock am Härtsfeldsee ein wenig die nichtvorhandene Mähne schütteln. *gg* Klasse Metalmucke als kleinen Vorgeschmack auf´s Breeze im August. 
Bin morgen aber auf jeden Fall dabei!!! 

grüße
Robby


----------



## ricardo_zeus (26. Juni 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Hallo Ricardo
> 
> Ich würde ein 130 mm Fully bevorzugen,
> da du ein weiteres Spektrum fahren kannst
> ...



Vielen Dank für dein Kommentar..ich bin jetzt 65% fuer das 130mm...ach bin ich so ein komplizierter Mensch...was um Fahrräder geht...
Ich sehe auch du kannst nicht am mittwoch also morgen...aber wir können am WE fahren...oder nächste Woche...


----------



## riderhardy (27. Juni 2012)

Moin

@all: Wetter soll halten, also bis später dann
         Freu mich


----------



## Krid11 (27. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei. 
Das Wetter wird ja dieses mal hoffentlich halten.
Bis nachher.


----------



## Marcel22 (27. Juni 2012)

Super Wetter und pünktlich Feierabend. 
Ich bin heute auch dabei!

Bis gleich


----------



## cr4shrid3 (27. Juni 2012)

Bin voraussichtlich 10min später da.


----------



## Robby2107 (27. Juni 2012)

War ne super Runde und zum auspowern haben wir 2 noch die Tour bis zur "Fanta"-Hütte gemacht. Schön über die Trails oberhalb vom eigentlichen Weg. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cr4shrid3 (30. Juni 2012)

Wo ist den der Treffpunkt in Marbach? 

Gruss


----------



## ricardo_zeus (30. Juni 2012)

cr4shrid3 schrieb:


> Wo ist den der Treffpunkt in Marbach?
> 
> Gruss



Hallo,

Fahrt ihr heute? morgen? wie in Marbach? Ich verstehe nicht.

Jungs ich habe jetzt ein Fahrrad! und möchte seeeeeeeehr gerne morgen eine Runde fahren.

Habt jemand von euch morgen Zeit um eine Runde zu fahren? so zwischen 9-14 Uhr?
Ich würde mich riesig freuen!

Danke euch und ein sehr schönes und besonders warmes WE wünsche ich euch!


----------



## riderhardy (1. Juli 2012)

Moin und Gruß aus Bregenz

Mittwoch Treffpunkt Marbach Brücke über den Neckar
gegen 17-17.15 Uhr
Stoffel und Ira haben was geplant


----------



## Robby2107 (3. Juli 2012)

Wie sieht´s denn morgen nun aus?
Wetter läßt ja mal wieder ein wenig zu wünschen übrig, sehr unbeständig und wahrscheinlich  (zumindest von unten) wird´s nass!!

Sollte es nur rechtzeitig wissen, da ich morgen einen Vollversammlung hätte/habe die ich dann entweder mitmache oder auch nicht. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Marcel82 (3. Juli 2012)

Also Timo und ich werden morgen wohl gegen 16.30 von LUBU aus nach marbach starten, wenn nix dazwischen kommt...


----------



## ricardo_zeus (3. Juli 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Also Timo und ich werden morgen wohl gegen 16.30 von LUBU aus nach marbach starten, wenn nix dazwischen kommt...



Hallo ich möchte dann mal auch von Ludwigsburg starten, wo trefft ihr euch? Darf ich mit euch kommen?

Danke!
Zeus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (3. Juli 2012)

Moin, 

Also der Wetterbericht sagt nix vorau, kein 
Regen, hoffe einige zu sehen


----------



## boernie (3. Juli 2012)

ich bin auch dabei es gab ne dienstplanänderung und ich arbeite bis 15:30


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Juli 2012)

Moin werd auch mal wieder kommen, bis später
Paul


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Juli 2012)

Na dann werde ich mich wohl auch auf´s Rad schwingen 

Werde von Bietigheim aus fahren, falls ich hier rechtzeitig die Kurve kratzen kann.


----------



## Marcel82 (4. Juli 2012)

ricardo_zeus schrieb:


> Hallo ich möchte dann mal auch von Ludwigsburg starten, wo trefft ihr euch? Darf ich mit euch kommen?
> 
> Danke!
> Zeus



Klar kannst mitfahren, wir treffen uns um 16.30 auf der bärenwiese beim Schloss in lubu


----------



## ricardo_zeus (4. Juli 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Klar kannst mitfahren, wir treffen uns um 16.30 auf der bärenwiese beim Schloss in lubu


Wie waere es wenn wir uns am kiosk gegenueber forum auf  dem baere wiese? bis spaeter


----------



## driver.87 (4. Juli 2012)

Bin auch dabei und komme dann direkt nach Marbach.

Bis später!


----------



## Marcel82 (4. Juli 2012)

ricardo_zeus schrieb:


> Wie waere es wenn wir uns am kiosk gegenueber forum auf  dem baere wiese? bis spaeter



Können wir machen, dann treffen wir uns am Kiosk... 
Bis dann!


----------



## ricardo_zeus (4. Juli 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Können wir machen, dann treffen wir uns am Kiosk...
> Bis dann!


perfekt dann bis spaeter


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Juli 2012)

Wenn´s mir zeitlich reich stoße ich da dazu ... kann ich aber erst kurz vorher sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krid11 (4. Juli 2012)

Ich komme auch und bringe noch jemand mit, haben aber keinen Bock auf Schlammschlacht im Wald. Vielleicht können wir ja ohne Pampe fahren. 
Tourvorschlag hätte ich auch noch. Wir könnten nach Allmersbach am Weinberg fahren und am " Läuterbottich" was essen und trinken und dann wieder zurück.
Na dann bis nachher. Treffpunkt Marbach, 17.00 Uhr, Fußgängerbrücke


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Juli 2012)

Bei mir wird´s eng. 
Mache jetzt in magstadt Feierabend, heim düsen (sofern AB frei) und dann auf´s rad Richtung Marbach. Bis gleich ...


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Juli 2012)

Cool wars heute danke mit euch immer wieder gerne

Paul.N aus O.


----------



## riderhardy (4. Juli 2012)

Moin)

@ all : war ein Super netter Nachmittag ,
danke an IRA und Stoffel für die kurzfristige 
Improvisation der Tour )


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Juli 2012)

Morgen,

hat richtig Spaß gemacht gestern. 
Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche. 

@Hardy: Sonntag wird bei mir nichts. Hatte das Sommerfest an dem Tag total vergessen. Bin also schon verplant an dem Tag.

Wer ist denn am Samstag in Beerfelden alles dabei? Bei mir sollte nichts dagegen sprechen und ich würde mich da anschließen. 


grüße 
Robby


----------



## Marcel82 (5. Juli 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> hat richtig Spaß gemacht gestern.
> Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche.
> ...



Hey, ich bin dann auch wie besprochen dabei!
Gruß marcel


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Juli 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Hey, ich bin dann auch wie besprochen dabei!
> Gruß marcel


 
Super ... magst Du anrufen wegen Räder vorbestellen?
Bräuchste eine M Größe 


Edit: Wetter sagt zumindest mal von oben soll´s trocken bleiben am Samstag. Hoffe von unten wird´s nich ganz so extrem mtschig ...


----------



## riderhardy (9. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen

Kommenden Mittwoch starten wir ab 
Bietigheim
Treffpunkt 17-17.15 Uhr Hoffmeister Parkplatz


----------



## Carcass (9. Juli 2012)

Sauerei is zu früh für mich  
Aber eventuell kann ich es einrichten. Wo den genau dort?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (9. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Direkt gegenüber vom Forst, der hinterste 
Parkplatz vom Hoffmeister an der Straße 
nach Ingersheim


----------



## boernie (9. Juli 2012)

bin bis mitte august durch training für einen GWSan-Cup mittwochs verhindert wer we ne tour machen möchte kann ich es mir einrichten


----------



## Chuck88 (9. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute,
bin gestern den World class Marathon in Offenburg mitgefahren.
Bin die 84km Challange mit 2560hm gefahren.
Es hat von Start an Wolkenbruchartig geregnet und der Regen hat sich bis mittags gehalten.
Es war der Reiste Qual die Berge hoch Strecke aufgeweicht und total ausgespült. Meine hinteren Bremsbelag hat es in 35km komplett weggeschmirgelt das hieß null Komma null Bremsleistung am Hinterrad und das bei dem dem Wetter und noch 50km vor mir. 
Die letzen Anstiege waren der Horro und haben sich Quälend gezogen.
Die letzen km hatte ich nur noch Krämpfe  und nur noch schmerzen. Im Zieleinlauf hat es noch für einen Sprint unter schmerzen gereicht und bin erst nach dem Zieleinlauf zusammengebrochen  
10min Später war ich aber wieder auf dem Dampfer.

Habe in meiner Altersgruppe habe ich den 14ten Platz erreicht mit 6 Stunden und 5min. Ausbaufähig aber für das Wetter und ohne funktionierende Hinterradbremse echt Top 
Freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr


----------



## Chuck88 (9. Juli 2012)

Wie schon ma angesprochen, hat jemand Interesse am Wochenende also Samstag oder Sonntag eine Tagestour im Stromberg zu fahren?
Ca 60km mit 980hm viel Trail Anteil aber alles locker fahrbar. Start wäre in Hohenhaslach (Sachsenheim) am Kindergarten (Ausreichend Parkplätze  vorhanden).
Genaue Wegbeschreibung schreibe ich noch rein falls ihr Interesse habt. 
Mittagspause könnten wir in Zaberfeld am See machen da gibt es Bier und gutes Essen


----------



## Robby2107 (10. Juli 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Wie schon ma angesprochen, hat jemand Interesse am Wochenende also Samstag oder Sonntag eine Tagestour im Stromberg zu fahren?
> Ca 60km mit 980hm viel Trail Anteil aber alles locker fahrbar. Start wäre in Hohenhaslach (Sachsenheim) am Kindergarten (Ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden).
> Genaue Wegbeschreibung schreibe ich noch rein falls ihr Interesse habt.
> Mittagspause könnten wir in Zaberfeld am See machen da gibt es Bier und gutes Essen


 
Morgen,

da haste ja ein anstrengendes WE hinter Dir. Glückwunsch!!!
Im Stromberg ein wenig fahren hätte ich durchaus Lust, kann Dir aber noch nicht sagen wie´s zeitlich bei mir aussieht. 

Würde mich nochmal melden. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Juli 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Wie schon ma angesprochen, hat jemand Interesse am Wochenende also Samstag oder Sonntag eine Tagestour im Stromberg zu fahren?
> Ca 60km mit 980hm viel Trail Anteil aber alles locker fahrbar. Start wäre in Hohenhaslach (Sachsenheim) am Kindergarten (Ausreichend Parkplätze  vorhanden).
> Genaue Wegbeschreibung schreibe ich noch rein falls ihr Interesse habt.
> Mittagspause könnten wir in Zaberfeld am See machen da gibt es Bier und gutes Essen


 
Liest sich gut.
Mach mal eine Startansage u. ich denke wir sind dabei.
Event noch ein RR-Kollege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricardo_zeus (10. Juli 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Wie schon ma angesprochen, hat jemand Interesse am Wochenende also Samstag oder Sonntag eine Tagestour im Stromberg zu fahren?
> Ca 60km mit 980hm viel Trail Anteil aber alles locker fahrbar. Start wäre in Hohenhaslach (Sachsenheim) am Kindergarten (Ausreichend Parkplätze  vorhanden).
> Genaue Wegbeschreibung schreibe ich noch rein falls ihr Interesse habt.
> Mittagspause könnten wir in Zaberfeld am See machen da gibt es Bier und gutes Essen


Hallo ich moechte gerne teilnehmen. ich hab kein Auto und wohne in Lb. Haette jemand von euch einen platz fuer mich und mein Fahrrad? lg


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Juli 2012)

ricardo_zeus schrieb:


> Hallo ich moechte gerne teilnehmen. ich hab kein Auto und wohne in Lb. Haette jemand von euch einen platz fuer mich und mein Fahrrad? lg


 
Mein Fahrzeug ist leider besetzt..


----------



## riderhardy (10. Juli 2012)

Moin

Pascal sag mal ne Uhrzeit am Samstag )
Denke das ich auch komme


----------



## Chuck88 (10. Juli 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Pascal sag mal ne Uhrzeit am Samstag )
> Denke das ich auch komme



Mhh wie wäre es mit 10Uhr? Oder 11Uhr? Bin da flexibel


----------



## Marcel82 (10. Juli 2012)

Da wäre ich auch dabei, vorausgesetzt das Tempo ist wie bei unseren normalen ausfahrten...


----------



## boernie (10. Juli 2012)

werde am samstag in Aspen die streckenführen machen


----------



## riderhardy (10. Juli 2012)

Moin

@ Pascal: Super Zeit,lass uns morgen mal
    in Ruhe reden, wo und wann genau


----------



## Beton-Paul (10. Juli 2012)

Mh Samstag 10 Uhr wäre ich auch dabei, wo wollt Ihr euch treffen?


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. Juli 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Mhh wie wäre es mit 10Uhr? Oder 11Uhr? Bin da flexibel


 
1000
hab deine power bar Sachen noch.
Wenn ich es morgen schaffe,bringe ich alles mit
cu
t.


----------



## riderhardy (10. Juli 2012)

Moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Juli 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin


 
schade, war da schon wieder wech..
Heute sieht das Wetter gut aus:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Hoffe der Waldboden auch..na ja,bissle Dreck/Matsch wirds wohl geben

Fährt Jemand von LB los?
Wann?
1630?
1645 dann am Kiosk Favoritte?

Kann es nicht sicher sagen ob ich es schaffe, event. komme ich dann nach

CU
T.


----------



## ricardo_zeus (11. Juli 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> schade, war da schon wieder wech..
> Heute sieht das Wetter gut aus:
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage
> 
> ...



Ja ich kann von Lb losfahren aber denn weg kenne ich nicht wenn du ihn kennst komme ich mit. Ich weiss auch nicht wie lange man braucht bis Bietigheim...also...ich bin flexibel.


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Juli 2012)

Bin ab Bietigheim dabei.
Hoffe diesmal wird´s entspannter beim Feierabend machen


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Juli 2012)

ricardo_zeus schrieb:


> Ja ich kann von Lb losfahren aber denn weg kenne ich nicht wenn du ihn kennst komme ich mit. Ich weiss auch nicht wie lange man braucht bis Bietigheim...also...ich bin flexibel.


 
Hier ist der Weg:
http://goo.gl/maps/asWh
Bin nicht sicher ob ich es bis 1630 zur Bärenwiese schaffe.
man benötigt ca. 30-45min. mit dem MTB.


----------



## ricardo_zeus (11. Juli 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hier ist der Weg:
> http://goo.gl/maps/asWh
> Bin nicht sicher ob ich es bis 1630 zur Bärenwiese schaffe.
> man benötigt ca. 30-45min. mit dem MTB.



Danke fuer den link. Ich glaube dann ich fahre mit der s-bahn ich will mich nicht verlaufen. Gibt es jemand da der von Lb losfaehrt?


----------



## Krid11 (11. Juli 2012)

Zwei aus Neckwei sind auch dabei. Bis dann.


----------



## Chuck88 (11. Juli 2012)

Also für Samstag, Treffpunkt ist um 10:30 Uhr am Kindergarten in Hohenhaslach. Die Straße ist die Klingenstr. neben dem Kindergarten ist die Feuerwehr, also nicht zu verfehlen. Am Kindergarten sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden. 
Die Tour hat wie schon gesagt um die 60km. Die Tour ist jederzeit auch abkürzbar falls das Wetter umschwenkt. In Zaberfeld am See können wir eine Rast machen.
Hoffe nur das das Wetter mitspielt.
Nehmt ausreichend trinken mit fahren fast ausschließlich im Wald


----------



## Marcel82 (11. Juli 2012)

Klasse, bin mit Ricardo dabei!


----------



## riderhardy (12. Juli 2012)

Moin,

War ne nette kurze Tour gestern, hat Spaß gemacht
Samstag, alles klar, bin dabei, komm mit Paul dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (12. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Tour gestern war geil  Werd versuchen öfter zu kommen


----------



## skabrot (12. Juli 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Also für Samstag, Treffpunkt ist um 10:30 Uhr am Kindergarten in Hohenhaslach. Die Straße ist die Klingenstr. neben dem Kindergarten ist die Feuerwehr, also nicht zu verfehlen. Am Kindergarten sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden.
> Die Tour hat wie schon gesagt um die 60km. Die Tour ist jederzeit auch abkürzbar falls das Wetter umschwenkt. In Zaberfeld am See können wir eine Rast machen.
> Hoffe nur das das Wetter mitspielt.
> Nehmt ausreichend trinken mit fahren fast ausschließlich im Wald




hey!

kann ich mich da anschließen?

hätte böcke. startet jmd von euch aus ludwigsburg mit rad, auto oder sbahn?

grüße!


----------



## riderhardy (12. Juli 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Danke für die Tour gestern war geil  Werd versuchen öfter zu kommen



Moin Andi 

Freu mich wenn es dir Spaß gemacht hat
und du dich wieder sehen lässt


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Juli 2012)

Sorry wegen gestern.Mein Termin ging bis kurz nach 17Uhr...das war dann zu spät für mich noch zum Treffpunkt zu fahren.
Das nächste mal hoffe ich für mich das Beste

Wegen Sa.:
Also wenn es so ein sch...Wetter gibt, dann bin ich raus.
Schreibe dann aber vorher eine sms.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Grüße
T.


----------



## boernie (12. Juli 2012)

ich freu mich scho auf die schlammpackung am sonntag in hn


----------



## Chuck88 (12. Juli 2012)

boernie schrieb:


> ich freu mich scho auf die schlammpackung am sonntag in hn



Was steht an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver.87 (13. Juli 2012)

Och schad eure Plan für Samstag hört sich echt verlockend an. Bin aber schon abends beim Ludwigsburger Citylauf dabei und das wäre ein bisschen zu viel des Guten. 

Aber der großen Ressonanz nach zu urteilen scheint eine Wochenendausfahrt sehr beliebt zu sein. Könnte man ja im Sommer jetzt häufiger parallel zu den Mittwochsterminen anbieten, oder? 

vg Sven


----------



## Carcass (13. Juli 2012)

Bin leider raus Magenschleimhaut Entzündung euch viel Spaß


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Juli 2012)

Bin leider auch raus ... Sollte sich da kurzfristig was ändern geb ich nochmal bescheid. 

euch aber schonmal viel Spaß morgen
Robby


----------



## Chuck88 (13. Juli 2012)

So der Samstag rückt nähr und seit heute Mittag ist es hier sogar trocken.
Nichts des do trotz liegt die Regenwarscheinlichkeit morgen bei 70-85%
Wie schaut's bei Regen aus habt ihr trotzdem Bock?


----------



## riderhardy (13. Juli 2012)

Moin

Also ich bin draußen, nach dem Regen der letzten Tage 

@ Andi : was ist los,schlimm bei dir??


----------



## Marcel82 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Chuck88 (13. Juli 2012)

Also ich würde sagen wir machen das spontan wenn es morgen um 10:30Uhr bzw davor stark regent verschieben wir es. Da es auch net soo warm ist wird es dann echt hässlich wird so oder so eine schlammschlacht.


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Juli 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen wir machen das spontan wenn es morgen um 10:30Uhr bzw davor stark regent verschieben wir es. Da es auch net soo warm ist wird es dann echt hässlich wird so oder so eine schlammschlacht.


 
Schreib morgen bitte bis spät. 0930 ne Zu.- od. Absage,nicht das Jemand umsonst den Anfahrtsweg macht.
Wir hoffen ja immer noch auf besser Wetter....


----------



## Chuck88 (13. Juli 2012)

Ich schreibe um 9Uhr ob  wir fahren oder nicht. Die Hoffung stirbt zu Letzt


----------



## Chuck88 (13. Juli 2012)

Hey Seite 100 ist erreicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cr4shrid3 (13. Juli 2012)




----------



## riderhardy (14. Juli 2012)

Moin

Auf die nächsten 100
Komm gerade vom Brötchen holen, hier sind 
die paar Wege im Osterholz total verschlammt
Bin für heute draußen,hab total vergessen, heute 
ist ja auch noch Citylauf


----------



## Chuck88 (14. Juli 2012)

So hier hat es die ganze Nacht geregnet und es ziehen grad sehr bedrohliche Wolken auf dauert nicht mehr lang dann öffnen sich ma wieder die schleusen.
Wir verschieben das ganze da die trails so oder so kaum fahrbar sind durch den Dauerregen. Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben. Wir holen das ganze bei gutem Wetter nach das wir bestimmt noch ma diesen Sommer bekommen, glaube fest dran  
Euch noch einen schönen Samstag


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. Juli 2012)

Schade,hatten schon Hoffnungen, weil es heute Morgen nicht regnet u. sich sogar die Sonne blicken lässt
Aber zum Trailfahren taucht das vergangene Wetter wirklich nicht
Wir steigen um 1400 aufs RR u. drehen ne Runde.

@Hardy:Viel Spaß u. Erfolg beim City Lauf.Ist für uns nichts, da zu wenig gelaufen u. ohne Chance auf Verbesserung meiner alten Zeit, macht das kein Sinn für mich. 

@Mi.Treff:Ich überleg mir was...richtet sich nach dem Wetter das kommen wird,also eher Straßen/Feldweg lastig od. eben auch mal ab in den Wald

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Chuck88 (14. Juli 2012)

10:30uhr und es fängt an zu regen mit starken Wind ....-.-


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. Juli 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> 10:30uhr und es fängt an zu regen mit starken Wind ....-.-


 
Na dann haben wir ja Glück gehabt
@Hardy:Wie bist gelaufen?


----------



## riderhardy (15. Juli 2012)

Moin

So heute ne rtf in Ebersbach , hoffentlich Halts Wetter

@ Tom: nachdem mein Staffelpartner nicht gekommen ist,
             bin ich auch nicht gelaufen, konnte nicht ummelden


----------



## riderhardy (15. Juli 2012)

Moin die 2.

Kommenden Mittwoch starten wir ab Ludwigsburg

Treffpunkt 17-17.15 Uhr am Schloss Eingang an
der Schorndorfer Strasse

Unser Tom plant was nettes, freu mich drauf


----------



## Robby2107 (16. Juli 2012)

Morgen,

da bin ich leider raus.
Muß am Mittwoch zur IHK auf eine Veranstaltung.

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (16. Juli 2012)

Moin auch von mir!
Am Mi. soll es super MTB Wetter geben
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Also bitte eher ,also um 1700 am Treffpunkt sein, dann könnten wir auch ne größere Runde in Angriff nehmen.
Also mit gut 3,5h rechnen (je nach Anhalten/Quatschen).
40-50km
Wenn es echt trocken bleib könnten auch trails dabei sein
Genügend zu trinken mitnehmen weil es eher keine Möglichkeit gibt zum "Nachtanken"...
Freu mich schon
CU
T.


----------



## driver.87 (16. Juli 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Na dann haben wir ja Glück gehabt
> @Hardy:Wie bist gelaufen?


 
moi = 47,44min

Ganz ok, dafür dass ich die ersten 2km mitten im Getümmel festgesteckt habe 

Bin Mittwoch schon wieder nicht dabei, bin wieder geschäftlich unterwegs. Weiß aber auch nicht, warum immer Mittwochs!


----------



## Chuck88 (16. Juli 2012)

Ich kann leider auch nicht, habe die Woche Bereitschaft. Muss ach genau dann haben wenn ma gutes Wetter is....


----------



## Robby2107 (16. Juli 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Muss ach genau dann haben wenn ma gutes Wetter is....


Sowas hab ich mir auch schon gedacht.


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. Juli 2012)

Ist sehr schade, dass Einige leider keine Zeit am Mi. haben.
Die die Zeit haben erwartet ne schöne Rund.

40-45km/500-600Hm
3-4h (je nach Pausen od. Pannen)
Bitte pünktlich um 1700 am Startpkt.sein

Wir werden in flotter Fahrt nach Fellbach fahren.
Meist auf Radwegen-feste Straße

LB-Aldingen-Fellbach-Kappelberg
Den Kappelberg "kratzen" wir etwas an u. wenn es Zeit gibt dann gibts nen Kaffeestopp beim Kernerturm!
...und logo, wer lang hoch fährt, darf sich auf ne tolle Abfahrt freuen.
Wer will kann Knie/Ellenbogen Schützer mitnehmen

Aber Achtung:
In allen Wäldern herrscht noch etwas Chaos wegen dem Unwetter die letzten Tage.Also viele Äste /Bäume liegen quer...bitte auch Sicht fahren!
Ach ja...so ganz sauber werden die bikes auch nicht bleiben
Zurück geht es ganz grob an der Rems entlang nach Neckargröningen.

Also ich freue mich auf Mi.

Sportliche Grüße
Tom

PSie die es am Mi. nicht schaffen....es gibt sicher wieder ne ähnliche Wiederholung


----------



## Chuck88 (17. Juli 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Ist sehr schade, dass Einige leider keine Zeit am Mi. haben.
> Die die Zeit haben erwartet ne schöne Rund.
> 
> 40-45km/500-600Hm
> ...



Könnte einer ein GPS file aufnehmen am besten mit einem Garmin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Juli 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Könnte einer ein GPS file aufnehmen am besten mit einem Garmin?


 
Hab ich eh,aber bitte nur für den priv.Gebrauch u. nirgends einstellen.Danke


----------



## ricardo_zeus (17. Juli 2012)

Ich bin am mittwoch dabei ich freue mich


----------



## Chuck88 (17. Juli 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hab ich eh,aber bitte nur für den priv.Gebrauch u. nirgends einstellen.Danke



Ja klar, dass ist selbstverständlich


----------



## Marcel82 (17. Juli 2012)

Timo und ich sind auch wieder dabei!


----------



## reprokopf (18. Juli 2012)

Kann schon wieder nicht, weil ich zu geplant wurde... *GRML* und die nächsten Male kann ich leider auch nicht.. Auch wieder beschäftigt. Ab August erst wieder. 
Viel Vergnügen euch allen!
Lg,
Markus


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Juli 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Timo und ich sind auch wieder dabei!


 


@Markus:Schade...aber wird schon mal wieder klappen

@All:
Es wurde der Wunsch geäußert, dass wir wieder spätestens um 20.30Uhr in LB sein sollten.
Kann die Tour unterwegs etwas "anpassen" wenns länger dauern sollte.
Wenn wir pünktlich vom Startpunkt wegkommen ,wir flott fahren,nicht mega Pausen machen u. hoffentlich keine Ausfälle haben, sollten wir das auch gut schaffen.
Also den Faktor "Mitfahrer" kann ich leider nicht voraussagen,aber die Tour sollte wir Zeitlich im Rahmen abspulen können ohne uns jetzt abzuhetzen
Ein 12er Schnitt (mit Pausen) sollten wir doch schaffen,oder?

Bis später um 1700
CU
T.


----------



## Krid11 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich komme auch.
Endlich mal gescheites Wetter.
Heute findet der Sommer 2012 statt, nix wie raus.


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Juli 2012)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch.
> Endlich mal gescheites Wetter.
> Heute findet der Sommer 2012 statt, nix wie raus.


 
Streu noch richtig schön Salz in die Wunde ...


ps.: Post Nr.: 2500


----------



## riderhardy (18. Juli 2012)

Sonne


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Juli 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Sonne


 

Bis später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (18. Juli 2012)

Moin

@all : war ne schöne, anstrengende Tour

          Danke an Tom )


----------



## Chuck88 (19. Juli 2012)

Frage an die Technikfraktion:
Ich fahre normal mit Organischen bremsbelägen sind auch echt Top habe sie aber beim letzten Rennen komplett weggefahren.
Da in zwei Wochen meine Trans Alp ansteht meinte mein Händler solle ich lieber Metalbeläge nehmen die seinen hitzebeständiger grad bei langen Abfahrten in den Alpen.
Gesagt getan Swiss Stop Metalbeläge gekauft (für ein schweine Geld) und eingebremst. Muss sagen die ziegen besser als meine alten Oranischen ( hatte auch schon Swiss Stop drauf) 
Nach einer Trainingsrunde mit einem High Speed Stück wollte ich ma kucken was die so können. Von 75km runter auf Null  
Haben für die hohe geschwindkeit gut verzögert. Sofort hat es richtig das stinken angefangen (kannte ich von meinen Organischen nicht) und bei den nächsten Bremsungen Quitscht jetzt meine Vorderbremse wie bei einem Bike aus der Metro. Dieses Problem hatte ich bei meinen Originalbelägen auch bin deswegn aus Swiss Stop Organisch gewechselt. 
Meine Frage ist jetzt A ist das bei den Metal Belägen normal? B wie bekomme ich das wieder weg und C Sind die Metal Beläge die richitge Wahl gewesen. 
PS: die Metalbeläge waren sogar 3 teurer als die schon ohne hin teuren Organsichen Beläge....


----------



## riderhardy (19. Juli 2012)

Moin

@ Pascal : ich fahre seit Jahren nur die organischen
Beläge, die schonen auch die Scheibe besser
Die Preise für die Beläge schwanken stark zwischen
den einzelnen Herstellern , dem Fachhandel und dem 
Internet .


----------



## Hit (19. Juli 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Frage an die Technikfraktion:
> Ich fahre normal mit Organischen bremsbelÃ¤gen sind auch echt Top habe sie aber beim letzten Rennen komplett weggefahren.
> Da in zwei Wochen meine Trans Alp ansteht meinte mein HÃ¤ndler solle ich lieber MetalbelÃ¤ge nehmen die seinen hitzebestÃ¤ndiger grad bei langen Abfahrten in den Alpen.
> Gesagt getan Swiss Stop MetalbelÃ¤ge gekauft (fÃ¼r ein schweine Geld) und eingebremst. Muss sagen die ziegen besser als meine alten Oranischen ( hatte auch schon Swiss Stop drauf)
> ...



Also ich wÃ¼rde fÃ¼r nen Alpencross auch die Metall nehmen, die Organischen schrubbt es zu schnell runter. Das quitschen ist fast normal, ich hab bisher kaum nen Satz erwischt der nicht gequitscht hat. Am besten raus machen und etwas abschmirgeln, wenn du mal kein Schmirgelpapier dabei hast tuts auch der StraÃenbelag 
Bei uns geht es in zwei Wochen auch wieder Ã¼ber die Alpen, wo gehtÂ´s bei euch lang?

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe
Alex


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Juli 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @all : war ne schöne, anstrengende Tour
> 
> Danke an Tom )


 
Danke auch Euch

Hier ein paar Bilder:











 






@Chuck:Ich fahre Metall u. immer Original Beläge
Meine Avid "singt" meist nur wenn sie naß ist.
Bremsbeläge immer einbremsen>nie nur eine Gewaltbremsung machen!

@Alex:Bist heute um Markröningen unterwegs?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Hit (19. Juli 2012)

Hi Tom,

leider nicht  Nervt mich eh, ich würde gerne mal ne Runde mit euch drehen, bei mir ist es aber seit Monaten übelst stressig im Büro... Kaum noch daheim. Fahre schon mit dem Rad ins Büro damit ich die Vorbereitungs-km für den Alpencross zusammen bekomme!

Grüßle
Alex


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Juli 2012)

Hit schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> leider nicht  Nervt mich eh, ich würde gerne mal ne Runde mit euch drehen, bei mir ist es aber seit Monaten übelst stressig im Büro... Kaum noch daheim. Fahre schon mit dem Rad ins Büro damit ich die Vorbereitungs-km für den Alpencross zusammen bekomme!
> 
> ...


 
Schade,wäre heuet event. in deiner Gegend.
Aber nix wildes in Sachen Trails...nur kurz u. knackig...wegen Albstadt Marathon u. Rad-testen
Wünsch Dir schon mal viel Spaß beim Alpen-X...irgend wann schaff ich das auch mal
Grüßle
Tom


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Juli 2012)

MAche jetzt Feierabend und würde noch ne "kleine" Runde drehen wollen.

Wenn jemand mit mag, ist er gerne eingeladen.


----------



## Robby2107 (25. Juli 2012)

Morgen zusammen,


ich bin heute dabei. Rad ist schon im Auto und ich würde dann von ... entweder 17Uhr von Marbach oder falls ich früher loskomme und jemand von LB aus fährt 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cr4shrid3 (25. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute, muss heute aussetzen, habe heute einen Termin bis 17 Uhr, und danach meinen Geburtstag feiern.

Euch viel Spaß beim radeln, ich denke bei einem Bier an euch 

Gruss


----------



## riderhardy (25. Juli 2012)

Moin

Bin heute leider draußen, Zahn OP(
Kommende Woche Mittwoch bin ich ebenfalls
nicht dabei, da wir den ganzen Tag im Bikepark
in Albstadt sind


----------



## Robby2107 (25. Juli 2012)

cr4shrid3 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, muss heute aussetzen, habe heute einen Termin bis 17 Uhr, und danach meinen Geburtstag feiern.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß beim radeln, ich denke bei einem Bier an euch
> 
> Gruss


 
Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch von meiner Seite.


----------



## riderhardy (25. Juli 2012)

cr4shrid3 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, muss heute aussetzen, habe heute einen Termin bis 17 Uhr, und danach meinen Geburtstag feiern.
> 
> Euch viel Spaß beim radeln, ich denke bei einem Bier an euch
> 
> Gruss



Aber hallo auch von mir die allerbesten
Wünsche


----------



## cr4shrid3 (25. Juli 2012)

Danke euch beiden


----------



## Carcass (25. Juli 2012)

Wenn du ne Avid Bremse fährst dann is es normal das die stinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (25. Juli 2012)

auch von mir alles bestes zum ehrentag und ich bin auch mal für ne weil raus hatte in Aspen eine kleine Meinungsverschiedenheit mit meinem bike und ich habe verloren leider
bike vieleicht noch ganz helm optisch nach sturz ganz unds mein gesicht nicht mehr so wie ihr es kennt


----------



## Robby2107 (25. Juli 2012)

boernie schrieb:


> auch von mir alles bestes zum ehrentag und ich bin auch mal für ne weil raus hatte in Aspen eine kleine Meinungsverschiedenheit mit meinem bike und ich habe verloren leider
> bike vieleicht noch ganz helm optisch nach sturz ganz unds mein gesicht nicht mehr so wie ihr es kennt


 
Weiterhin gute Besserung, hört sich richtig heftig an. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Juli 2012)

cr4shrid3 schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden


 
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Boernie:Gute Besserung...Abflug ist immer übel

@Hardy:Gute Besserung auch Dir!

@All:Fahre heute um 1630 ab Bärenwiese/Schloß LB ab.
Wer nach Marbach mitfahren möchte sollte pünktlich sein
Bis jetzt sind wir zu 3 wie ich mitbekommen habe.

Bis später..
CU
T.


----------



## Robby2107 (25. Juli 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
> 
> Boernie:Gute Besserung...Abflug ist immer übel
> 
> ...


 
Ich versuch´s mal, kann aber nichts versprechen. Schick mir mal per PN Deine Nummer, dann kann ich mich melden wenn was ist (Stau, später Feierabend,...)


----------



## Krid11 (25. Juli 2012)

Ich komme auch, bzw. zu zweit.
17.00 Uhr, Treff Marbach, Fußgängerbrücke, Schattenplatz 
Bis dann.


----------



## Robby2107 (25. Juli 2012)

Abend,

super Tour heute. 

Trotz der Wärme haben wir echt nen gute Schnitt hingelegt, keine technischen Ausfälle zu beklagen und klasse Trails mit ein wenig Schmodder, rutschigen Steinen, kleine Baumstämme und tieffliegenden Navis. 

Hat Spaß gemacht!!


grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Juli 2012)

Schließe mich an,sehr schöne Tour!
Danke an den Guide Stoffel
Ich hatte dann knapp 56km/500HM in LB.
Danke fürs Navi suchen

Gestern noch ne sms von der Ira bekommen.
Sie ist dann noch in KH>dehydriert u. event. Infekt>4x Tropfflaschen...nicht schön.
Danach durfte sie wieder nach Hause.
Gute Besserung Ira!!

Deshalb bitte viel trinken auf den Touren bei dem Wetter

Gruß an alle u. bis nächste Woche.
T.


----------



## Juli1985 (26. Juli 2012)

Ok Leute, am Samstag 28.7 findet im Besigheim im Impact ein Summer Special statt. Rolf Nestrasil und Ich werden eine STunde Hot Iron und eine STunne Spinning geben...bei schönem Wetter alles auf der Terasse. Alle dürfen kommen, für 10 Euro ist jeder dabei. Es gibt einen Obst Snack zwischen drinn und zu Belohung einen leckeren Eiweisshake. Wer Lust hat bitte bei mir heute noch melden!!!!


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Juli 2012)

Juli1985 schrieb:


> Ok Leute, am Samstag 28.7 findet im Besigheim im Impact ein Summer Special statt. Rolf Nestrasil und Ich werden eine STunde Hot Iron und eine STunne Spinning geben...bei schönem Wetter alles auf der Terasse. Alle dürfen kommen, für 10 Euro ist jeder dabei. Es gibt einen Obst Snack zwischen drinn und zu Belohung einen leckeren Eiweisshake. Wer Lust hat bitte bei mir heute noch melden!!!!


 
Im Sommer auf der Stelle radeln?
Danke fürs Angebot, aber da fahre ich lieber an nen See u. lass es mir mit den 10 gut gehen
Aber schönen Gruß an den Rolf u. Thomas von mir u. viel Spaß am Sa.

Grüßle
T.


----------



## riderhardy (26. Juli 2012)

Moin

Da kann ich mich dem Tom nur anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricardo_zeus (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

gibt es einen Tour dieser Mittwoch?

Liebe Grusse an alle!


----------



## Robby2107 (31. Juli 2012)

Sage meine Teilnahme vorsorglich schonmal ab morgen. 
Mich streift grad leicht die Sommergrippe und da bin ich nich zu 100% fit. 

Konnte aber am Sonntag bei ner kleinen und ruhigen Ausfahrt schon die KS Sattelstütze testen und muß sagen sie ist ihr Geld wert. Funktioniert super!! 

So denn ... liebe Grüße 
Robby


----------



## Nixxon (31. Juli 2012)

ich klinke mich für morgen leider auch mal aus, mein fahrrad ist beim service da meine schaltung sich komplett zerlegt hat und ich zu allem überfluss auch die woche spätschicht habe .. Am wochenende bzw. nächsten Mittwoch bin ich aber auf jeden fall dabei wenn das wetter mitspielt


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. Juli 2012)

Wer wäre den überhaupt am Mi. dabei?

Bei mir ist es auch noch nicht sicher, da ich nicht 100% fit bin.
Wenns aber geht, würde ich mich dann anschließen

Möchte Jemand ne Tour vorschlagen?


----------



## Stoffelpautz (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

würde morgen fahren . Gerne von Marbach aus LB wär aber auch möglich,z.b. Markröniger Trails.
Bitte mal kurz bescheid geben wer dabei wär.

Christoph


----------



## riderhardy (31. Juli 2012)

Moin

Bin auch für morgen und kommende Woche 
draußen, Bikepark und Spätschicht 
Sehen uns hoffentlich in 2 Wochen wieder


----------



## cr4shrid3 (31. Juli 2012)

Hi Stoffel, wäre bei markgröningen dabei 
Kann auch von Marbach.

Gruß


----------



## Nixxon (31. Juli 2012)

Stoffelpautz schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> würde morgen fahren . Gerne von Marbach aus LB wär aber auch möglich,z.b. Markröniger Trails.
> Bitte mal kurz bescheid geben wer dabei wär.
> ...



sauerei, jetzt wo ich nicht kann die guten Markgröninger trials


----------



## Stoffelpautz (31. Juli 2012)

Ok ok ok,
Markröningen nächste Woche!

Mittwoch 17 Uhr Marbach Brücke.

Freu mich 

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (31. Juli 2012)

Moin, 

Christoph , toll, immer wenn ich nicht da bin, hehe


----------



## cr4shrid3 (31. Juli 2012)

Und diese Woche?


----------



## MTB_Tom (1. August 2012)

Bin für heute draussen.


----------



## driver.87 (1. August 2012)

Hi,

wäre heute dabei 

17Uhr Marbach steht, oder?

vg Sven


----------



## Krid11 (1. August 2012)

Ich komme auch und bring noch jemand mit.
Wird ja super Wetter. Also los gehts.


----------



## Stoffelpautz (1. August 2012)

Ja steht!!

Marbach Brücke 17 Uhr


Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reprokopf (1. August 2012)

Moin zusammen,

werde mich auch mal wieder anschließen. Marbach Brücke ist wo genau? wenn ich die Marbacherstraße runter komme, fahre ich...?

Lg und bis später,
Markus


----------



## driver.87 (1. August 2012)

Hi Markus,

die Marbacher Brücke ist diese schmale Fußgängerbrücke über den Neckar. 

Wenn du aus Richtung Ludwigsburg am Neckar entlang fährst, biegst du dann bei Marbach nach rechts ab und stehst quasi schon auf der Brücke.

vg Sven


----------



## driver.87 (1. August 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> die Marbacher Brücke ist diese schmale Fußgängerbrücke über den Neckar.
> 
> ...


 
Ich glaube, das war schlecht beschrieben 

Also du fährst die Marbacher Str. runter bis zum Neckar, dann am Neckar entlang auf dem Fahrradweg bis Marbach und dann dort an der Fußgängerbrücke warten.

Sind von LB aus vielleicht 20min zu fahren. Grob geschätzt.

Bis später


----------



## reprokopf (1. August 2012)

Ah Alles klar! Die Brücke kenn ich. Da unten am Neckar dann an dem Biergarten mit dem Volleyballfeld vorbei, gell?

Grüßle, bis gleich
Markus


----------



## reprokopf (1. August 2012)

Ich bin mir immer noch nicht 100 % sicher, ob ichs hab. Meint ihr die Brücke, die direkt nach dem Biergarten kommt, oder die Fußgängerbrücker nach dem Staudings nach dem alten Kraftwerk?


----------



## Stoffelpautz (1. August 2012)

Genau


----------



## cr4shrid3 (2. August 2012)

Servus,

für alle die gestern dabei waren.
Der Reifen über den ich gesprochen habe ist folgender:

KENDA Nevegal, Tomac Series, 58-559 26x2,35, schwarz, Dual Tread Compound, 60 TPI, nur 740 g, faltbar

für unschlagbare 17,62.- (nubuk-bikes.de)

Habe den Reifen in Whistler gefahren, auf nassen Trails und nassen North Shores und war begeistert, zumal man bei dem Preis nichts falsch machen kann.


War gestern ne coole Runde.... freue mich schon auf die nächste Woche 

Gruß

cr4shrid3


----------



## Robby2107 (3. August 2012)

Würde morgen vormittag (also quasi gleich) ne Runde im Bietigheimer Forst drehen, sofern das Wetter mitspielt.

Wer mag mit?

grüße
Robby


----------



## Marcel82 (4. August 2012)

Wooohooo!!!! Das gute Stück wurde soeben endlich losgeschickt!!!!! 

http://www.yt-industries.com/shop/i...o=214&x87d14=1qh0ptauloiusljd0oel1782pce6he64


----------



## cr4shrid3 (4. August 2012)

Sauber, schaut gut aus das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krid11 (7. August 2012)

Morgen 'ne Tour ?


----------



## Chuck88 (7. August 2012)

So habe meine Trans Alp von Landeck und Gardasee gut überstanden. War ein Super Erlebnisse kann ich jedem emfählen  freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, da geht es in die Dolomiten 
Bin bin Woche noch im Erholungsurlaub aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder start bereit


----------



## cr4shrid3 (7. August 2012)

Morgen wäre ich mit dabei, wollten wir nicht nach markgröningen, Stoffel???


----------



## Stoffelpautz (7. August 2012)

Hallo,

Ja Morgen Markgrönigen.

Treffpunkt Hornbach Parkplatz 17:00 Uhr


Stoffel


----------



## cr4shrid3 (7. August 2012)

Der Hornbach beim lotter in Ludwigsburg?


----------



## Robby2107 (7. August 2012)

Abend zusammen,

sichern Treffpunkt sollte ich wissen, da ich das Rad dann morgens mitnehmen muß. 

Eventuell kommt mein Mädel mit. Wie ist den der Trail in Markgröningen von der Schwierigkeit/Beschaffenheit?

grüße
Robby


----------



## riderhardy (7. August 2012)

Moin, einen Teil sind wir schon im Leudelsbachtal gefahren
Die anderen sind nicht einfach, aber fahrbar


----------



## Robby2107 (7. August 2012)

Dann wird das schwierig werden. 
Na mal sehen wie ich morgen auch aus dem Geschäft komme. Letzte Woche vorm Urlaub und da muß noch einiges fertig werden.

Werde mich aber nun ins Bett verkrümeln. 

Grüße
Robby


----------



## Stoffelpautz (8. August 2012)

Hallo,

Ja Hornbach Ludwigsburg beim lotter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver.87 (8. August 2012)

Bin leider nicht dabei.

Zum 31.08 läuft mein aktueller Mietvertrag aus und deswegen bin ich derzeit mit allen Kräften bei der Wohnungssuche...

Euch viel Spaß, wäre gerne mitgekommen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. August 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> So habe meine Trans Alp von Landeck und Gardasee gut überstanden. War ein Super Erlebnisse kann ich jedem emfählen  freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, da geht es in die Dolomiten
> Bin bin Woche noch im Erholungsurlaub aber nächste Woche bin ich wieder start bereit


 
Super! Gibts schon Bilder?
Bin für heute draussen, da es mir gestern nicht so gut ging u. ich heute erst mal sehen muss was geht...viell. dreh ich ne kleine Runde,aber das ist nicht sicher.
Deshalb bin ich am Treffpunkt Hornbach erst mal raus für heute.
Wünsch Euch viel Spaß

@Stoffel:....handy defekt?auf meine letzte sms kam leider keine RM

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Chuck88 (8. August 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Super! Gibts schon Bilder?
> Bin für heute draussen, da es mir gestern nicht so gut ging u. ich heute erst mal sehen muss was geht...viell. dreh ich ne kleine Runde,aber das ist nicht sicher.
> Deshalb bin ich am Treffpunkt Hornbach erst mal raus für heute.
> Wünsch Euch viel Spaß
> ...



Klar Bilder kommen bin aber hier noch beim Familien Urlaub und hier gibt es kein Internet nur übers iPhone.  Bilder kommen nächste Woche wenn ich wieder in der Zivilisation bin


----------



## Krid11 (8. August 2012)

Bin heute auch dabei.
Bis dann.


----------



## cr4shrid3 (8. August 2012)

Danke an Krid11 und Stoffel für die trailreiche Tour.

Gruß


----------



## Krid11 (8. August 2012)

Stimmt hat Spaß gemacht und diesmal stand kein Baum im Weg.
Bis nächste Woche.
Gut's Nächtle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (11. August 2012)

Moin miteinander

Lang nicht gesehen, werden uns trotzdem wiedererkennen
Wer hat den für Mittwoch mal nen schönen Touren Vorschlag,
kann sich ja mal melden
Sonst wünsch ich allen ein sonniges trailreiches Wochenende


----------



## Robby2107 (12. August 2012)

Muß mich für Mittwoch wieder ausklinken, aber diesmal ohne "leider" ...

Bin ab Mittwoch nachmittag auf dem 






   ....

Werde erst am Sonntag Nachmittag/Abend völlig zerstört aber glücklich wieder daheim sein. 

Wünsch euch aber eine tolle Runde und super Wetter.

grüße
Robby


----------



## cr4shrid3 (12. August 2012)

Sauber, die Kassierer  absolut geile Band... Viel Spaß


----------



## riderhardy (12. August 2012)

Von mir auch Robby,
Aber dafür ne Tour mit uns ausfallen lassen


----------



## driver.87 (14. August 2012)

Muss mich für morgen auch ausklinken, da ich mit ein paar Freunden nach Heilbronn zum HipIsland fahre und ich übers verlängerte Wochenende in Ischgl war und meine Beine noch etwas platt sind. 

(ps: Ischgl ist für Abfahrtsorientierte sehr zu empfehlen, war echt geil )


----------



## Marcel82 (15. August 2012)

bin heut wieder dabei!


----------



## Krid11 (15. August 2012)

Wo wollt Ihr heute hin? Wo und wann Treffpunkt?

Ich bin für heute und nächste Woche nicht dabei. 
Kann ab Sonntag noch genug schwitzen. Geh auf Tour, min. 650 km bis nach Brandenburg.


----------



## riderhardy (15. August 2012)

Moin

Treffpunkt 17.00 Uhr am schloss oben an der 
Schorndorfer Strasse
Es geht Richtung Stammheim


----------



## ricardo_zeus (15. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wer von euch haette Lust dieser Samstag 18.07.12 in dem Bikemarathon in Pfaelzerwald teilzunehmen? ich moechte gerne dahin aber allein macht natuerlich nicht so viel Spass.
ich werde mich riesig freuen wenn jemand von euch mitmacht.
Infos in www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de

lg Ricardo


----------



## riderhardy (17. August 2012)

Moin alle miteinander

Für die nächsten Mittwochstouren stellen wir unseren Treffpunkt
und die Zeit im Last Minute Biking auch ein,
Ihr könnt euch dort eintragen wenn ihr mitfahren wollt, so wissen 
wir immer ungefähr wer kommt, ihr könnt das oben rechts auf der Startseite dann einsehen und euch eintragen
Ich werde trotz allem weiterhin eine SMS an alle versenden

In diesem Sinne allen ein sonniges trailreiches Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (17. August 2012)

Servus,

alles klar , oben in der Last Minute Biking eintragen!
Gute Idee


----------



## Espressobiker (17. August 2012)

Moinððð²ð²


----------



## 4mate (17. August 2012)

Lumpi


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (20. August 2012)

Hallo,

hab gerade aufgereumt, hat jemand interesse an einem
Sigma Funksender und Tachohalter mit Magnet
Und einen Sigma Pulsbrustband.

Hab ich beides abzugeben.

grüssle bis Mittwoch


----------



## driver.87 (20. August 2012)

Hi,

kurze Info für die, es nicht mitbekommen haben:

Bei Lidl gibts ab heute wieder Bike-Wear:

Überschuhe, Bein- und Armlinge, Funktionsshirts etc.

Hab damit gute Erfahrung gemacht und kanns echt empfehlen.

Bis Mittwoch!


----------



## stromberg-biker (22. August 2012)

Kleine Werbung an den Raum Ludwigsburg für eine CTF-Tour am kommenden Sonntag in Heidelsheim (Bruchsal).
Bin die Tour letztes Jahr zum 1. Mal gefahren und fand es eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung. Daher versteht sich von selbst, dass ich am Sonntag wieder dabei sein werde.

http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/html/unsere_ctf.html


Gruß
Andy


----------



## ricardo_zeus (24. August 2012)

stromberg-biker schrieb:


> Kleine Werbung an den Raum Ludwigsburg für eine CTF-Tour am kommenden Sonntag in Heidelsheim (Bruchsal).
> Bin die Tour letztes Jahr zum 1. Mal gefahren und fand es eine sehr gelungene Veranstaltung. Daher versteht sich von selbst, dass ich am Sonntag wieder dabei sein werde.
> 
> http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/html/unsere_ctf.html
> ...



Hi Andy wie gehts? Sag mal hast du dich schon entschieden in diesem Bike veranstatung teilzunehmen?
wenn ja. welche strecke faehrst du? und wie gehst du dahin? 
ich frage dich weil ich gerne auch teilnehmen moechte...
lg Ricardo


----------



## cr4shrid3 (24. August 2012)

So Leute, bin dann erst mal zwei Wochen raus, es geht in dem Urlaub.

Gruß


----------



## riderhardy (24. August 2012)

Moin,

Bart, schönen Urlaub dann, komm gesund wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (24. August 2012)

Von mir auch  Schöööööönen Urlaub


----------



## stromberg-biker (24. August 2012)

Hallo Ricardo,
werde die große Runde fahren. Fahre mit dem Auto von Ochsenbach (bei Sachsenheim) aus über Sternenfels, Oberderdingen nach Heidelsheim. Hab vor gegen 7.15 in Ochsenbach zu starten. Können uns wenn Du interessiert bist gern am Start zusammentun. Bin bis jetzt allein unterwegs.

Gruß Andy



ricardo_zeus schrieb:


> Hi Andy wie gehts? Sag mal hast du dich schon entschieden in diesem Bike veranstatung teilzunehmen?
> wenn ja. welche strecke faehrst du? und wie gehst du dahin?
> ich frage dich weil ich gerne auch teilnehmen moechte...
> lg Ricardo


----------



## ricardo_zeus (25. August 2012)

stromberg-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Ricardo,
> werde die große Runde fahren. Fahre mit dem Auto von Ochsenbach (bei Sachsenheim) aus über Sternenfels, Oberderdingen nach Heidelsheim. Hab vor gegen 7.15 in Ochsenbach zu starten. Können uns wenn Du interessiert bist gern am Start zusammentun. Bin bis jetzt allein unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß Andy



Hi Andy
du ich willte auch die grosse Runde fahren leider hab ich kein auto und es gibt keine verbindung da wo du starten willst oder da ueber wo du faehrst. ich dachte du wuerdest von Lb oder bei Lb abfahren...schade...dann klappt es leider nicht. Faehrt jemand vin dem Forum hin? der ab Lb startet?
danke


----------



## Chuck88 (25. August 2012)

stromberg-biker schrieb:


> Hallo Ricardo,
> werde die große Runde fahren. Fahre mit dem Auto von Ochsenbach (bei Sachsenheim) aus über Sternenfels, Oberderdingen nach Heidelsheim. Hab vor gegen 7.15 in Ochsenbach zu starten. Können uns wenn Du interessiert bist gern am Start zusammentun. Bin bis jetzt allein unterwegs.
> 
> Gruß Andy



Hi Andy also ich wäre auch dabei und würde auch die große Runde fahren. Ich komme aus Haslich könnten uns ja zusammentuen was das fahren angeht 
Gruß Pascal


----------



## stromberg-biker (25. August 2012)

Hallo Pascal,
hab Dir soeben eine Persönliche Nachricht zukommen lassen zwecks meiner Tel.-Nummer

Gruß
Andy


----------



## riderhardy (25. August 2012)

Moin

Fahr auch dort, allerdings nur die kleine, sehen uns dort hoffentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (25. August 2012)

Moin

Den Termin für Mittwoch habe ich ins Last Minute Biking
eingetragen, bitte trägt euch doch ein wenn ihr dabei seit


----------



## Chuck88 (28. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
also ich bin am Sonntag bei Bretten den Marathon mitgefahren. Die Strecke war richtig top und ein sehr hoher Trail Anteil mehr als normal hoch wie runter. Habe die Strecke aufgenommen also falls einer Interesse hat zum abfahren einfach ne PN schicken.


----------



## stromberg-biker (28. August 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> also ich bin am Sonntag bei Bretten den Marathon mitgefahren. Die Strecke war richtig top und ein sehr hoher Trail Anteil mehr als normal hoch wie runter. Habe die Strecke aufgenommen also falls einer Interesse hat zum abfahren einfach ne PN schicken.



Genaugenommen Heidelsheim (bei Bruchsal)


----------



## Chuck88 (28. August 2012)

stromberg-biker schrieb:


> Genaugenommen Heidelsheim (bei Bruchsal)



Sag ich doch


----------



## Chuck88 (28. August 2012)

Wie schaust mir morgen aus, könnte endlich ma wieder Mittwochs mit Biken. Finde unter Last Minute Biken nix?


----------



## stromberg-biker (28. August 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch



Die Bilder sind jetzt auch online !!!


----------



## riderhardy (28. August 2012)

Moin,

Treffpunkt 17.00 am
Schloss in Ludwigsburg 
Gemütliche Ründe


----------



## Robby2107 (28. August 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Treffpunkt 17.00 am
> Schloss in Ludwigsburg
> Gemütliche Ründe



Bin ebenfalls dabei ... komme wahrscheinlich mit dem Rad schon aus Bietigheim ... mal sehen. 

@Marcel: Meine Assault-Knieschoner sind gekommen. Nun brauche ich nicht mehr die Stinkedinger im Bikepark leihen


----------



## Marcel82 (29. August 2012)

Hey! Mir reichts heut leider doch net, umzugsstress...

@Robby: Coole Sache, sitzen sie gut?


----------



## Robby2107 (29. August 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Hey! Mir reichts heut leider doch net, umzugsstress...
> 
> @Robby: Coole Sache, sitzen sie gut?




Super, der obere Verschluß ist zwar noch etwas eng, aber das dehnt sich noch etwas. 

Dem nächsten Besuch steht nun nix mehr im Wege!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (30. August 2012)

Geile Tour gestern danke an alle die da waren


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. September 2012)

Bin fast wieder im Ländle...
Wie wo was hab ich hier geschrieben...wen es interessiert
http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/th...rennradler-innen-wer-fährt-mit.71704/page-490

Aber denke ich bin am Mi. wieder dabei
CU
T.


----------



## Robby2107 (4. September 2012)

Abend zusammen,

wenn morgen alles klappt bin ich dabei. 
Habe noch dicke Überstunden und werde morgen recht früh anfangen, dann sollte ich es auch bis 17Uhr nach Marbach schaffen. 

Falls doch was dazwischen kommt (wie mein rebellierender magen gerade) dann meld ich mich noch rechtzeitig bei Hardy und Stoffel ab.

Grüße
Robby


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. September 2012)

So das war gestern ne super Tour, so sollte es doch immer sein!
Dank an Stoffel bist angestellt.


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. September 2012)

Schließe mich da an:
Super Tour gestern



Hätte einen Namen für die Tour:
Unterriesling-Tour
nach dem Film hier,der in der Region gedreht wurde
http://www.swr.de/diekirchebleibtimdorf/film-tipp/-/id=9664306/nid=9664306/did=9920566/1jcxzif/

Gruß
T.


----------



## riderhardy (6. September 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> So das war gestern ne super Tour, so sollte es doch immer sein!
> Dank an Stoffel bist angestellt.



Moin

Da geb ich dem Paule vollkommen recht


----------



## Robby2107 (7. September 2012)

Abend.

Ja war echt ne super Tour am Mittwoch.

Morgen sind wir im Schönbuch unterwegs:

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37858.html

Sind super Trails dort und lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Bin mit meiner Freundin dort unterwegs und dann etwas ruhiger 

grüße
Robby


----------



## riderhardy (8. September 2012)

Moin

Bin hier am Deich unterwegs, mit meinem RR, 
MTB lohnt hier wenig
Gruß aus dem Norden


----------



## Robby2107 (8. September 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bin hier am Deich unterwegs, mit meinem RR,
> MTB lohnt hier wenig
> Gruß aus dem Norden



Morgen Hardy,

wenn oft genug auf den Deich und wieder runter fährst kommen auch nen paar hm zusammen. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (8. September 2012)

Abend, sind wieder zurück und haben nun den Grill angeschmissen. Ist auch mehr als verdient nach 70km und 1030hm mit traumhaften Trails im Schönbuch . Werden mit Sicherheit nochmal dort fahren. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## riderhardy (9. September 2012)

Moin

@ Robby:dann sag Bescheid , würde gerne mitkommen


----------



## Marcel82 (9. September 2012)

Albstadt war heut der hammer! Bomben Wetter und n bomben bike unterm arsch!


----------



## riderhardy (9. September 2012)

Moin

@marcel : Albstadt ist echt ne Reise Wert


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. September 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @marcel : Albstadt ist echt ne Reise Wert


 
so siehts aus...
http://www.albstadtbikemarathon.de/
War super...

Und am 07. Okt. wieder Alb-Gold!
Logo geiles Bike unterm hintern u. HM schrubben..
http://www.alb-gold.com/de/sport/alb-gold-trophy

Bis Mi.
CU
T.


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. September 2012)

Kurze Frage in die Runde:
Wetter soll am Mi. nicht so dolle werden...
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage
Egal?
Oder auf Do. verschieben?
CU
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (11. September 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde:
> Wetter soll am Mi. nicht so dolle werden...
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage
> Egal?
> ...



Moin

Da hat der Tom recht, morgen soll es regnen,tja bei Regen 
machts keinen so großen Spaß und die Trails sind rutschig
Also eher Donnerstag,ich schau aber Mittwoch mal am
Treff vorbei


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. September 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Da hat der Tom recht, morgen soll es regnen,tja bei Regen
> machts keinen so großen Spaß und die Trails sind rutschig
> ...


 
Gute Idee
Könnte auch vorbei schaun...aber wenns regenet bin ich raus


----------



## riderhardy (11. September 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Gute Idee
> Könnte auch vorbei schaun...aber wenns regenet bin ich raus



Dann machen wir ne knallharte Freeride Tour zum Pub


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. September 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Dann machen wir ne knallharte Freeride Tour zum Pub


----------



## riderhardy (12. September 2012)

Moin

Es hat geregnet, und zwar heftig heute Nacht, endlich mal
Für uns natürlich nicht so gut,bin gerade am Osterholz
vorbei, der ist mal richtig nass
Vielleicht morgen dann
Noch was, am Samstag ist Pumptrack
Eröffnung am Radsport Verein in besigheim , wer Lust und 
Laune hat, ab 15 Uhr geht's los


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. September 2012)

Bin heute raus>gehe in Korb in die Halle zum Klettern
Morgen solls ja besser werden...
cu
t.
PS:We bin ich in ED u. raus für Touren


----------



## boernie (12. September 2012)

Ok dann treffen wir uns morgen zur gleichen Zeit an der gleichen Stelle?!


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. September 2012)

boernie schrieb:


> Ok dann treffen wir uns morgen zur gleichen Zeit an der gleichen Stelle?!


 
Gehe ich mal von aus


----------



## Chuck88 (12. September 2012)

Wäre morgen auch dabei sollte klappen


----------



## Robby2107 (12. September 2012)

Meine Teilnahme hängt vom Wetter und von meinem Zeitplan ab. 
Kann ich leider erst morgen nachmittag sagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (12. September 2012)

Moin

Habs nicht ausgehalten in der Bude , Bike ausm Keller und raus
Wege waren teilweise noch schlammig, aber befahrbar, freu mich auf morgen


----------



## Robby2107 (13. September 2012)

Ich bin dabei, mache aber jetzt erst Feierabend und fahre nach Bietigheim. 

Melde mich kurz beim hardy auf dem Handy, falls es später wird. 

bis nachher


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. September 2012)

Danke an die gestrige Tour-Führung
Man lernt nie aus u. bin überrascht was es noch für Trails in unserer Ecke gibt

Für nächsten Mi.:
Treffpunkt wieder LB Schloß/Bärenwiese 1630

Manch einer kann so früh nicht starten, dann würde ich
vorschlagen 1700-1715 am Favoritte-Park Ausgang Nord(Richtung Monrepos)
In der Nähe ist die PH u. da sollte es auch Parkmöglichkeiten geben.
Die Tour würde ich gerne unter "Stäfelestour" laufen lassen.
Wer nicht weis was Stäffele sind>
http://www.google.de/search?q=st%C3%A4ffele&hl=de&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=QwhTUKymDrD04QTEwIDgCg&sqi=2&ved=0CEIQsAQ&biw=1280&bih=907
Wir bleiben in der Stadtnähe.
Meist gibt es auch eine Umfahrung der Stäffele.
Protektoren wer will...
Kondition: niedrig
Fahrtechnik:mittel
Fahrdauer:Bis es dunkel wird,also bis ca. 2000 zur not eine Beleuchtung mitnehmen.
Also bis nächsten Mi.

Und den Rcern viel Erfolg am We

CU
Tom


----------



## Marcel82 (14. September 2012)

Hey, ist ja jetzt auch schon n weilchen her, dass ich dabei war... Versuche aber in 2 Wochen wieder mit zu kommen...

Für die, die es net aushalten mich so lange net zu sehen gibts mein neues Video     (diesmal ist es sogar netmal sooo schlecht)
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/23588/h


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. September 2012)

Noch kurzer Nachtrag von der Mi.Runde gestern.


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. September 2012)

Und hier noch eins...




hier gibts noch mehr!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52529


----------



## Robby2107 (14. September 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...
> Kodition: nierig


 
Und ich dachte schon man braucht Kondition. Und was hat meine Niere damit zu tun?? 



MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...
> Und den Rcern viel Erfolg am We


 
Dank Dir, wir werden berichten.


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. September 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte schon man braucht Kondition. Und was hat meine Niere damit zu tun??
> 
> 
> 
> Dank Dir, wir werden berichten.


 
upps..das kommt davon wenn man sich keine Zeit lässt zum reinklopfen


----------



## riderhardy (14. September 2012)

Moin

@ Tom :wo gibts denn hier Stäffele, schade das ich nicht 
             mitradeln kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (15. September 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @ Tom :wo gibts denn hier Stäffele, schade das ich nicht
> mitradeln kann



Bist eh schon viele gefahren..mal sehen ob es gefällt


----------



## riderhardy (15. September 2012)

Moin

Denke es wird allen gefallen


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. September 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Danke an die gestrige Tour-Führung
> Man lernt nie aus u. bin überrascht was es noch für Trails in unserer Ecke gibt
> 
> Für nächsten Mi.:
> ...


 
Noch mal in Sachen Wetter für den Mi.:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage
Sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus.
In den Nachrichten bringen sie am Mi. schlechter u. Do. besser.
Warten wir es mal ab.
Wenn der Mi. schlechter wird, dann würde ich wieder den Do. vorschlagen.
CU
T.


----------



## Chuck88 (17. September 2012)

Also am Mittwoch könne ich mitfahren


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. September 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Also am Mittwoch könne ich mitfahren


Na das wäre doch was...wenn ich jetzt blos meinen Rücken wieder bis zum Mi. fit bekomme..
Gehe später zum Doc...


----------



## riderhardy (17. September 2012)

Moin

Tom ich drück dir die Daumen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (17. September 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Noch mal in Sachen Wetter für den Mi.:
> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage
> Sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus.
> In den Nachrichten bringen sie am Mi. schlechter u. Do. besser.
> ...


Jung, du brauchst einen _*richtigen*_! Wetterbericht:

http://www.meteoblue.com/de_DE/wetter/vorhersage/woche/ludwigsburg_de_91444

Auch auf Details und 14 Tage Vorhersage klicken

Einmal meteoblue.swiss - immer meteoblue.swiss!


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. September 2012)

Kachelamnn passt schon...aber danke für den Link
Werden mal sehen ob es morgen bis 20 Uhr trocken bleibt od. wie die CH'er meinen schon ab 1700


----------



## Robby2107 (18. September 2012)

Was lustiges nebenbei:


Dr Spitzkehrenkiller: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z85M_FGLn5o


Dr Bunnyflop: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2v2c70Q9BA&feature=player_embedded"]Der Bunnyflop - YouTube[/nomedia]

DS Röllali: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMwCFgpCp_M&feature=player_embedded"]Das RÃ¶llchen - YouTube[/nomedia]

Dr Hosalupf: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqjcRTzl1CQ&feature=player_embedded"]Der Hosenlupf - YouTube[/nomedia]

Dr Schanzadrop: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mMN8aD2Q6ok


Auch wenn alles gespielt ist, schaut´s doch lustig aus.


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (18. September 2012)

HAHAHA wie geil!!!!


----------



## riderhardy (18. September 2012)

Moin

@ Robby: geile Videos ,könnten in Bad Wildbad 
               bei den Fahrtechnik Kursen gedreht sein
               hehehe


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. September 2012)

Ha so ich bin heute der erste nach der Tour und es war klasse mit euch (bis auf die Platte) nächstes mal gibt es einen neuen Reifen, vielleicht wird es dann besser. Freu mich auf nächste Woche.


----------



## Robby2107 (19. September 2012)

Jep, schließe mich dem Paule an. 
War ne super kleine Tour heute, vorallem am Schluß noch an der PH 


grüße
Robby


----------



## Deleted 253380 (19. September 2012)

ja, war ne klasse Tour. Ludwigsburg somit mal auf andere Weise kennen gelernt. Uns zwei (also meinen Akku und mich
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  hats odentlich durchgeschüttelt, aber immerhin, den Wassertest an der  PH haben wir ohne Kurzschluss bestanden. An der PH hats auch noch mal  gut Laune gemacht, wäre ja zu gerne auch mal am liebsten ins Gebäude  reingefahren, aber ich glaub des hätten die dort net so toll gefunden.

Grüße Micha


----------



## riderhardy (19. September 2012)

Moin

Freut mich für euch alle , und hoffe euch kommende 
Woche zu sehen


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (20. September 2012)

http://youtu.be/UPAr2cSUcFw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (20. September 2012)

Moin

@ Stoffel : Super Video, du aufgenommen im Bottwartal, hehe


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. September 2012)

Moin zusammen,
die Rückmeldungen die ich bis jetzt von der Stäffeles Tour bekommen habe, waren so possitiv, dass wir überlegt haben nächsten Mi. eine "Stäffele2" Tour zu machen.

Start diesmal um 1700 an der Bärenwiese/Schloß LB
Fahrzeit:2-3h
Rund um LB
Wegen früher Dunkelheit bitte Beleuchtung mitnehmen

Bilder von gestern folgen...

T.


----------



## sharky (20. September 2012)

hallo zusammen,

bin neu in LB und suche noch strecken, wo man sich all-mountain-mäßig austoben kann. das video ist klasse, sehr tolle strecke. hätte nicht erwartet, dass es sowas hier in der gegend gibt. würde mich, wenn erlaubt, gerne einer eurer runden anschließen. fahrt ihr nur unter der woche oder auch am WE? 17:00 schaffe ich unter der woche leider nicht

gruß
s.


----------



## Robby2107 (20. September 2012)

sharky schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu in LB und suche noch strecken, wo man sich all-mountain-mäßig austoben kann. das video ist klasse, sehr tolle strecke. hätte nicht erwartet, dass es sowas hier in der gegend gibt. würde mich, wenn erlaubt, gerne einer eurer runden anschließen. fahrt ihr nur unter der woche oder auch am WE? 17:00 schaffe ich unter der woche leider nicht
> 
> ...


 
 Hi Sharky,

 der Trail ist ein Stückchen weg und ist nen schönes Ding. )

Aber Spaß beiseite, wenn es jetzt früher dunkel wird werden wir vermehrt am WE fahren. Die meisten haben nämlich das gleiche Problem wie Du und somit lohnt das in der kalten Jahreszeit kaum noch. 

Wenn es zeitlich mal bei Dir passt schau einfach mit vorbei.


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. September 2012)

sharky schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin neu in LB und suche noch strecken, wo man sich all-mountain-mäßig austoben kann. das video ist klasse, sehr tolle strecke. hätte nicht erwartet, dass es sowas hier in der gegend gibt. würde mich, wenn erlaubt, gerne einer eurer runden anschließen. fahrt ihr nur unter der woche oder auch am WE? 17:00 schaffe ich unter der woche leider nicht
> 
> ...


 
Herzlich willkommen in LB,
also MTB -Treff meist Mi. kann bei schlechtem Wetter auch verlegt werden...
Zur Zeit wird die Tour etwas kürzer bzw. verlagert es sich mehr im Stadtgebiet LB.
Längere Touren dann eher am We.
Einfach mal vorbei schaun od. hier nach Mitfahrer fragen
Grüße
T.


----------



## sharky (20. September 2012)

danke euch 

dann les ich hier mal mit und klinke ich wochenends ein, wenn es zeitlich hinhaut!


----------



## riderhardy (20. September 2012)

Moin

Auch ein Willkommen von mir, denke ab Mitte bis Ende 
Oktober werden wir sicherlich auch am we fahren
Alternativ fahren z.ZT schon die Boas vom RSV Besigheim
Sonntags immer ab 9.30 Uhr und Freitags um 18.00 Uhr 
am RSV Heim in besigheim los


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. September 2012)

Hier gibts die Bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/52529

Bis zur Stäffeles 2 Tour

T.


----------



## riderhardy (21. September 2012)

Moin

Klasse Bilder , bin neidisch
Mittwoch dann , hoffe das Wetter spielt mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (21. September 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Klasse Bilder , bin neidisch
> Mittwoch dann , hoffe das Wetter spielt mit


 
hab noch eins vergessen...





Bis nächsten Mi.


----------



## riderhardy (21. September 2012)

Moin

Ja Tom , gib's mir richtig, hehe


----------



## Krid11 (21. September 2012)

Wer fährt denn da ohne Helm?! Sehr gewagt und noch verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## riderhardy (21. September 2012)

Moin,

Und noch dazu mit nem E Bike , der Wahnsinn


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. September 2012)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn da ohne Helm?! Sehr gewagt und noch verbesserungswürdig.


 
Der ist uns zugelaufen..der tut nix
Hat aber schon ne "Abmahnung" bekommen...
Nächstest mal mit Helm


----------



## Deleted 253380 (21. September 2012)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn da ohne Helm?! Sehr gewagt und noch verbesserungswürdig.




Dabei sein is alles .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (21. September 2012)

Fahren wir nun nächste Woche nochmal Treppen? War cool! Hintern Krankenhaus hat es ne Lange Treppe die sich lohnt!

G


----------



## riderhardy (21. September 2012)

BigBlue schrieb:


> Dabei sein is alles .



Aber nicht ohne Helm


----------



## riderhardy (21. September 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Fahren wir nun nächste Woche nochmal Treppen? War cool! Hintern Krankenhaus hat es ne Lange Treppe die sich lohnt!
> 
> G



Moin

 @Paul : machen wir , wir lustig werden


----------



## Deleted 253380 (22. September 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Fahren wir nun nächste Woche nochmal Treppen? War cool! Hintern Krankenhaus hat es ne Lange Treppe die sich lohnt!
> 
> G



Die Treppen sind direkt am Krankenhaus ? Na das ist ja voll praktisch


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. September 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Fahren wir nun nächste Woche nochmal Treppen? War cool! Hintern Krankenhaus hat es ne Lange Treppe die sich lohnt!
> 
> G


 
Das wäre dann der Anfang der Stäffele 2 Tour

Und genau..alle mit Helm! was eigentlich selbstverständlich ist!

KH braucht kein Biker...wir bleiben oben...also OBEN BLEIBEN!

Noch mal zur Mi.-Runde:
Zeitlich verbleiben wir bei 1700.
Ist jetzt eh egal, es wird sehr früh dunkel u. 30min. früher abzufahren bringt es dann eh nicht wirklich.
Würd dann eher vorschlagen, dass Jeder der etwas länger als 1900 fahren möchte eine Beleuchtung dabei hat bzw. am Rad hat.

...hab da ne nette Runde die man bis 2000-2030 fahren kann u. im Dunkeln gibts dann auch ein anderes Erlebniss, obwohl die meisten die Strecken schon kennen

Wegen Sonntag u. Marathon bei Plüderhausen bei Schorndorf:
http://hohberg-bikemarathon.de/
Nachmeldung ist ab 0730 möglich.
Also früh vor Ort sein u. den Startplatz sichern!
Start ist dann für die 66km/1650HM (3 Runden) um 0930.
Kosten:18+30 Pfand für den Transponder
Wetter sollte am Sonntag passen:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/?station=108360&wahl=vorhersage
Wir werden wohl 3 Diakoniefahrer/in sein...


Also man sieht sich...
Grüße
T.


----------



## riderhardy (22. September 2012)

Moin
 @tom : viel Spaß morgen, ich bin in Weinstadt bei der RTF, hoffentlich hebt's
             Wetter, wer ist der dritte Diakonie Fahrer bei euch?
              Gruß an alle morgen , und bis Mittwoch dann, frei mich drauf


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. September 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> @_tom_ : viel Spaß morgen, ich bin in Weinstadt bei der RTF, hoffentlich hebt's
> Wetter, wer ist der dritte Diakonie Fahrer bei euch?
> Gruß an alle morgen , und bis Mittwoch dann, frei mich drauf


 
Der Theo von der RR-Gruppe hat auch Bock auf MTB
Wetter wird schon passen.
Hoffe das die Bodenverhältnisse i.O. sind
cu
T.


----------



## Chuck88 (22. September 2012)

Also ich fahre am Sonntag auch mit und ich hätte non nen Mitfahrgelegenheit zu vergeben also falls noch einer mit will einfach melden


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. September 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Also ich fahre am Sonntag auch mit und ich hätte non nen Mitfahrgelegenheit zu vergeben also falls noch einer mit will einfach melden


 
Klasse...rufen uns dann am Sonntag zusammen


----------



## riderhardy (22. September 2012)

Moin

Komme gerade vom Forst Heim, nett und nass und dreckig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (22. September 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Komme gerade vom Forst Heim, nett und nass und dreckig


 
Na soo kurz nach dem regen hätte ich das nicht gemacht...jetzt ist es schön...auch für dne RR Runde

CU
T.


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. September 2012)

Top MTB Wetter am Sonntag beim Marathon in Plüderhausen.
Wir waren 4 Biker/innen am Start auf die 66km/1600Hm





..und die Mo hat's geschafft..1 Platz in ihrer AK in 3:42h





Bis Mi.
CU
T.


----------



## riderhardy (24. September 2012)

Moin

Unser aller Glückwunsch


----------



## sharky (24. September 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Fahren wir nun nächste Woche nochmal Treppen? War cool! Hintern Krankenhaus hat es ne Lange Treppe die sich lohnt!
> 
> G



hallo zusammen,

wann soll eure stäffel.tour denn stattfinden? wenn für euch ok würde ich mich gerne anschließen, um die "neue heimat" etwas zu erkunden, vorzugsweise am wochenende 

gruß
s.


----------



## Robby2107 (24. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


werde mich für Mittwoch ausklinken.
Da ist der Flugfeld Firmenlauf in Sindelfingen an dem meine bessere Hälfte teilnimmt. Lautstarke Unterstützung kommt dann von meiner Seite, da Laufen überhaupt nicht meine Sportart ist. 

Wünsche aber dem Rest ne tolle Tour mit vielen Stufen. ... und genügend Ersatzschläuche mitnehmen. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## riderhardy (24. September 2012)

sharky schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> wann soll eure stäffel.tour denn stattfinden? wenn für euch ok würde ich mich gerne anschließen, um die "neue heimat" etwas zu erkunden, vorzugsweise am wochenende
> 
> ...



Moin

Wir treffen uns am Mittwoch um 17Uhr am Schloss
Eingang an der schorndorfer Straße


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. September 2012)

sharky schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> wann soll eure stäffel.tour denn stattfinden? wenn für euch ok würde ich mich gerne anschließen, um die "neue heimat" etwas zu erkunden, vorzugsweise am wochenende
> 
> ...


 
Wie schon geschrieben Stäffel,wenns Dir gefallen hat, warum nicht!
Aber eine Bitte....nicht mehr ohne Helm!
Ich war früher auch ein Helmgegner, aber die neuen Helme sind super leicht,belüftet u. stören wirklich nicht!
Da gibts eigentlich nur PRO Helm
  @ Robby: Schade..aber wat mut dat mut

Grüße
T.


----------



## robby (24. September 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @robby: Schade..aber wat mut dat mut


Falsche Erwähnung...die Info ging an mich!


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. September 2012)

robby schrieb:


> Falsche Erwähnung...die Info ging an mich!


Was ist das für eine Automatik-Müll...
Sorry..gleich geändert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (24. September 2012)

Moin nochmal

Robby wir denken an dich


----------



## sharky (24. September 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns am Mittwoch um 17Uhr am Schloss
> Eingang an der schorndorfer Straße



SCHADE  

so früh komm ich nicht aus dem büro raus, ohne schräg angesehen zu werden
dann euch gute tour und wenig snakebites


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. September 2012)

Das Problem ist halt das es um 19.30 Uhr schon wieder dunkel ist
Aber ich hab mir ne Helmlampe gekauft, und wir könnten auch mal ein night ride machen 

Bis MiWo hoffentlich diese mal ohne Platten


----------



## riderhardy (25. September 2012)

Moin

Nightride, Paule des machen wir mal, auf jeden Fall, schaun wir morgen
mal was wir so fahren, freu mich drauf


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. September 2012)

Zum Thema night ride hätte ich auch was nettes...nicht lange..die meisten kennen die Strecken rund um LB, aber für ne Feierabendrunde i.O.
bin ich letzten Fr. mit der Mo abgefahren ;-)


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. September 2012)

Ws für ein Mo hat du denn (Grins) ich hab ne KTM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (25. September 2012)

Moin

Ja Tom was für eine mo hast denn, grins, ich hab ne Yamaha


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. September 2012)

Hey ihr Quatschtanten
Wegen morgen...der Wettergott scheint nicht gut gestimmt zu sein
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage
Vor allem am Nachmittag..
Also heist es jetzt:
Treffpunkt u. Tour wie gehabt, nur eben am Donnerstag!
Logo 1700
Ich bin dann leider raus...hab da leider keine Zeit.
Hardy wird vor Ort sein
Allen viel Spaß u. Bilder machen!
CU
T.


----------



## Chuck88 (26. September 2012)

Also das Wetter passt hier und soll heute nicht mehr regenen  wenn wir morgen fahren bin ich leider raus kann nur heute


----------



## cr4shrid3 (26. September 2012)

Hallo Jungs, bin die Woche auch raus... Mich hat irgendsoeine Gruppe oder ähnliches erwischt ;(


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. September 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Also das Wetter passt hier und soll heute nicht mehr regenen  wenn wir morgen fahren bin ich leider raus kann nur heute


 
Pünktlich zum Feierabend wirds schon noch nass
Sagt zumindest das Radio u. Kachelmann Wetter für LB
Bin heut u. morgen raus.
Nächste Woche Urlaub.
Erst wieder zum 10.10.
CU
T.


----------



## Deleted 253380 (26. September 2012)

Bin auch raus, und zwar eben erst ausm Büro. 
War mit dem Motorrad im Elsass und hab mir i-wie an der Schulter was zugezogen. Also mal guggen, tut ziemlich säuisch schmerzen grad. 

Euch dann gute Fahrt heute Abend


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. September 2012)

Also Oli Mesel und ich waren fahren, bis Freiberg dann hat es geregnet, das hat für ein Radler im Schnitzelhaus gereicht, und dann wieder trocken zurück.


----------



## riderhardy (26. September 2012)

Moin

Schön, wollte auch , aber dann fing es hier an zu regnen
Schaun wir dann morgen mal


----------



## Marcel82 (27. September 2012)

Hey, wohin geht's denn heut?


----------



## riderhardy (27. September 2012)

Moin

Wie schon geschrieben nun ich für heute draußen, ich weiß nicht
wer dann heute übernimmt, da auch Tom verhindert ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (27. September 2012)

Bin für heuet ja auch draussen, aber viell. kann Jemand einspringen?


----------



## boernie (28. September 2012)

hey Jungs und Mädels Lust am Sonntag ne kleine tour zu tätigen?


----------



## Robby2107 (30. September 2012)

Wäre bei einer schönen Runde heute dabei. 
Wenn also noch jemand Zeit und Lust hat. 
Ort und Zeit sind Verhandlungssache 


Update:
Zwischen 15-15:15Uhr am Parkplatz Hofmeister. Marcel und ich drehen ein paar Runden im Forst und werden etwas "hüpfen"
Wer will kann gerne mitkommen ...


----------



## Chuck88 (30. September 2012)

Bin leider schon ab 17Uhr verplant wird zu knapp sonst gerne.  Ich Roll ne Runde durch den Stromberg  
Schönen Sonntag euch noch


----------



## riderhardy (30. September 2012)

Moin

@ Robby: leider heute nicht, morgen dann, wer mag 16.30 Bahnhof Marbach


----------



## Marcel82 (30. September 2012)

schade, habt nen coolen crash von mir verpasst!!! 
ist aber natürlich auf vid...


----------



## Chuck88 (30. September 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> schade, habt nen coolen crash von mir verpasst!!!
> ist aber natürlich auf vid...



Du und Bike ok?


----------



## Marcel82 (30. September 2012)

ja, zum glück nur der arm vom schaltwerk leicht nach innen gebogen... mir gehts dank dem leichten oneal stealth protektoren shirt gut!!!


----------



## Carcass (30. September 2012)

Zeig mal Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel82 (30. September 2012)

hab zwar noch nix geschnitten, aber lad den auschnitt hier schon mal hoch


----------



## Marcel82 (30. September 2012)

hehe! mein crash 
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24002/h

ich muss dazu sagen, dass der kicker eigendlich fast doppelt so hoch war, bevor er zerstört wurde. Dadurch kamen Faktoren zustande, die DAS hervorgerufen haben!!!
Natürlich trifft mich dadurch üüüüberhaupt keine schuld!!!


----------



## Chuck88 (30. September 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> hehe! mein crash
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24002/h



Hahaha wolltest nen Trick machen ^^


----------



## riderhardy (30. September 2012)

Moin

Boah, nen versuchter Barspinn, fast geglückt, war halt in Zeitlupe , gell)
Hauptsache dir ist nix passiert
Ach so, wer Lust hat morgen 16.30 Uhr Bahnhof Marbach, ne ruhige 
Ausfahrt


----------



## boernie (30. September 2012)

Lust immer aber habe um 17:00 einen Zahnarzt Termin


----------



## Robby2107 (30. September 2012)

boernie schrieb:


> Lust immer aber habe um 17:00 einen Zahnarzt Termin




Blöd, ich hab meinen Schlagbohrer in Böblingen. Sonst hätten wir das örtlich kurz gemacht. *gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (30. September 2012)

Ich kann dir sagen warums dich gelegt hat. Ich war gestern auch an dem Trail und bin runter. Du bist mit dem Hinterrad auf den rest von der Landung gekracht. Sollte man einebnen dann wärs kein problem. Sei aber Froh das es dich "nur" da gelegt hat ich kenn nen Kandidat der den untersten gesprungen ist und der musste am Oberschenkel genäht werden.


----------



## riderhardy (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Ist der Forst so gefährlich geworden


----------



## Chuck88 (1. Oktober 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ist der Forst so gefährlich geworden



Hast dich mit einem Waldbewohner angelegt? ^^


----------



## riderhardy (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Wer war das denn, der forstler??


----------



## Beton-Paul (1. Oktober 2012)

War das in Bi.Bi. im Forst?


----------



## Robby2107 (1. Oktober 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> War das in Bi.Bi. im Forst?



Jep, gestern.


----------



## Marcel82 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin diese Woche wieder raus, Spätschicht...

Hier aber mal das Video:
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24016/h


----------



## riderhardy (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Klasse Video, im Forst noch nen Shuttle 
und wir hätten ne Bikepark vor Ort


----------



## Marcel82 (1. Oktober 2012)

Danke! Ja, n Shuttle Bus oder sowas wär Ne spitzen sache!


----------



## Carcass (1. Oktober 2012)

Dafuer finde ich den Trail zu unspektakulaer  der letzte Sprung ist zu überzogen da schlägt man richtig ein. Aber für nebenbei ganz nett. Werd am Samstag nach Albstadt wenn das Wetter passt. Ihr wart doch da auch schon paarmal oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (1. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Jupp, Andi, ist sehr nett, familiere Atmosphäre , 2 Strecken, eine heftiger DH, die andere flowig zu fahren.
Viel Spaß dort


----------



## Marcel82 (1. Oktober 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Dafuer finde ich den Trail zu unspektakulaer  der letzte Sprung ist zu überzogen da schlägt man richtig ein. Aber für nebenbei ganz nett. Werd am Samstag nach Albstadt wenn das Wetter passt. Ihr wart doch da auch schon paarmal oder?



Da würd ich mich anschließen, wenn noch ein Platz für mich+Rad frei ist...


----------



## Robby2107 (1. Oktober 2012)

Super Video ist´s geworden.
Danke, Marcel.


----------



## boernie (1. Oktober 2012)

wird eigentlich am Mittwoch geradelt?


----------



## Carcass (1. Oktober 2012)

@Marcel82 ich hab leider keine Anhänger Kupplung und kein Dachgepäckträger 2 leute und 2 Bikes gehn ins Auto mehr aber leider nicht hab schon jemand an bord


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Oktober 2012)

Grüße aus Öschi rund um den Hochkönig
















Bis Sonntag beim Alb Gold od. nächsten Mi.
CU
T.


----------



## riderhardy (2. Oktober 2012)

Moin

@ Tom: Wahnsinns Fotos, Wahnsinns Gegend, beneide dich


----------



## Marcel82 (2. Oktober 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> @_Marcel82_ ich hab leider keine Anhänger Kupplung und kein Dachgepäckträger 2 leute und 2 Bikes gehn ins Auto mehr aber leider nicht hab schon jemand an bord


 
Ok, echt schade, aber kein Ding! Ich bin halt seit ein paar Jahren schon nur noch mit bike und Öffis unterwegs... Oder im "Notfall" eben mit Bekannten


----------



## Marcel82 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ach ja, hier ist die Endversion von meinem Vid mit dank Lokal Band ZARU legaler Spitzen Mugge! 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwk4e_J_9cw&feature=plcp"]Unterwegs im Forst mit Robby - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (3. Oktober 2012)

Mh ich bekomme es nicht zu laufen!

Dauert es noch ein wenig bis es zur Verfügung steht?


----------



## Marcel82 (3. Oktober 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Mh ich bekomme es nicht zu laufen!
> 
> Dauert es noch ein wenig bis es zur Verfügung steht?


 
Jetzt sollte es funtionieren, lag wohl an FB...


----------



## Beton-Paul (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja sieht gut aus! Da will ich auch mal mit hin!


----------



## riderhardy (4. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Super Video, Super Musik
Schaun mer mal am 13. Beerfelden )


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Oktober 2012)

Mahlzeit,

am 13. Beerfelden wäre ich dabei. Wüßte bis dato nichts was dagegen sprechen sollte. 


Wie sieht es denn diesen Samstag aus mit ner Tour?!
Wetter soll zumindest bis dahin trocken bleiben und gelegentlich mal die Sonne rauslassen. Würde sich eine Tagestour anbieten.

Orte: Schönbuch (tolle und viel Trails, Strecke bekannt), Bietigheim (Forst + Umgebung) oder Vorschlag eurerseits
Zeit: variable, je nach Ort und Fahrtzeit


Schönbuch:
- Streckenlänge: ca. 35km (verlängerbar)
- Streckenführung: bekannt
- Trails: S1 und S2 (alles gut fahrbar, sofern trocken)
- Kondition: mittel 
- Einkehrmöglichkeiten vorhanden (Biergarten,...)

Bietigheim:
- Streckenlänge: Trails im Forst + variable Runde in der Umgebung
- Streckenführung: weitestgehend bekannt/variabel
-Trails: meist S1, im Forst ein paar Sprünge
- Kondition: leicht bis mittel
- Einkehrmöglichkeiten vorhanden

@*Stoffelpautz*: Gib mal ne kurze Rückmeldung ob der Schönbuch was wäre oder ob wir Bietigheim und den Forst beibehalten.


grüße
Robby


----------



## Chuck88 (4. Oktober 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> am 13. Beerfelden wäre ich dabei. Wüßte bis dato nichts was dagegen sprechen sollte.
> 
> ...



Bin dabei Strecke ist mir relativ ich wäre für die längste ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (4. Oktober 2012)

bin raus muss am Wochenende tagschicht rtw in vaihingen fahren


----------



## cr4shrid3 (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich wäre vlt dabei, mal sehen, je nachdem ob ich noch Training für meinen Marathon brauche


----------



## Chuck88 (4. Oktober 2012)

cr4shrid3 schrieb:


> Ich wäre vlt dabei, mal sehen, je nachdem ob ich noch Training für meinen Marathon brauche



Welchen Marathon


----------



## cr4shrid3 (4. Oktober 2012)

Spiegelberg am Sonntag


----------



## riderhardy (4. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Dirk viel Spaß am Sonntag, bin dieses Jahr leider nicht dabei, sind in Hindelang ein wenig bergabfahren
Allen anderen ganz viele Trails am Samstag


----------



## cr4shrid3 (5. Oktober 2012)

Also ich wäre für schönbuch  wann und wo starten wir denn?

Gruss


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Oktober 2012)

cr4shrid3 schrieb:


> Also ich wäre für schönbuch  wann und wo starten wir denn?
> 
> Gruss


 
Wenn es denn der Schönbuch wird (was viel vom Wetter abhängt) würden wir am *Parkplatz Waldfriedhof* starten. Startzeit würde ich von den Leuten, die dabei sein wollen/können abhängig machen. Fahrtzeit beträgt je nach Streckenführung und Pausen 3-5 Stunden.

Falls es heute wieder regnen sollte (oder morgen) rate ich vom Schönbuch ab, da die Trails sehr verwurzelt sind und es dann absolut keinen Spaß mehr macht (nasses Holz = Aua  ).

grüße
Robby


----------



## riderhardy (5. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Ja, Robby da hast recht,nasses Holz, aua, alternativ bleibt der Forst , könnten ne Ründe
über Besigheim mit einbinden


----------



## Chuck88 (5. Oktober 2012)

Wann wollt wir starten? 10?


----------



## cr4shrid3 (5. Oktober 2012)

Hört sich gut an....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (5. Oktober 2012)

Na von mir aus .... aber ich würde mal bis morgen warten. Wie gesagt, wenn es geregnet hat sind die Trails unfahrbar.

Laut Wetterbericht soll es ab Nachmittag regnen, das heißt wenn wir fahren fängt der frühe Vogel den Wurm.


----------



## Chuck88 (5. Oktober 2012)

ok passt also schreiben wir morgen noch ma aber wenn das Wetter passt bin ich dabei


----------



## cr4shrid3 (5. Oktober 2012)

Habt ihr mal ne genaue Adresse von dem Waldfriedhof im schönbuch?

Gruss


----------



## Chuck88 (5. Oktober 2012)

cr4shrid3 schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal ne genaue Adresse von dem Waldfriedhof im schönbuch?
> 
> Gruss



Die bräuchte ich auch


----------



## 4mate (6. Oktober 2012)

https://maps.google.de/maps?ie=UTF8&cid=3082375402929554872&q=Waldfriedhof&iwloc=A&gl=DE&hl=de

http://wikimapia.org/2191346/de/Waldfriedhof-Herrenberg


----------



## Chuck88 (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin Moin also hier hat es nicht geregnet  also steht das ganze noch, 10 Uhr am Waldfriedhof?


----------



## Robby2107 (6. Oktober 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Moin Moin also hier hat es nicht geregnet  also steht das ganze noch, 10 Uhr am Waldfriedhof?



Jep steht!

Bin grad am Sachen packen, was essen und dann los.


----------



## Robby2107 (6. Oktober 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> https://maps.google.de/maps?ie=UTF8&cid=3082375402929554872&q=Waldfriedhof&iwloc=A&gl=DE&hl=de
> 
> http://wikimapia.org/2191346/de/Waldfriedhof-Herrenberg



Dank Dir.
Hätte das jetzt auch so reingestellt.


----------



## Chuck88 (6. Oktober 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Jep steht!
> 
> Bin grad am Sachen packen, was essen und dann los.



Dito    also dann bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (6. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Viel Spaß euch allen, kann leider nicht mit, mein Sohn ist erkrankt


----------



## Robby2107 (6. Oktober 2012)

So wieder zurück und wieder schick (sauber) gemacht. 

War ne super Ausfahrt, auch wenn ich erst ein paar Bedenken hatte weil´s doch etwa feucht war. 

Bart, ich drück Dir für morgen noch beide Daumen!!


edit: Haltet ausschau  nach Zecken!!!! Mir ist eine unterm Trikot am Rücken hoch in die Haare. Hab das Mistvieh aber gekriegt.


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Oktober 2012)

Auch wieder zurück.
Leogang ist echt mal nett...




..und Alb Gold war mal wieder ne Schlammschlacht...hier lachen wir noch




Wir sind im vorderen Drittel gelandet u. Mo. auf dem undankbaren 4. wegen 9 sek.(!!)
Aber echt mal klasse Leistung abgelegt und nen Schnitt über 20km/h auf der Kurzdistanz,die wir wegen dem "super" Wetter vorgezogen haben

Man sieht sich am Mi.
T.&Mo


----------



## riderhardy (7. Oktober 2012)

Moin @tom:  schön das ihr wieder da seit


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Oktober 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin @_tom_:  schön das ihr wieder da seit


 
Ja, danke.Hoffe bei Dir ist auch alles i.O.?

Wegen Mi.Treff:
Es wird keine Stäffele Tour 2 werden,sondern unter dem Namen laufen:

"pump in the night"

Treffpunkt wie meist am Schloß LB/Bärenwiesenseite
1700 Abfahrt
Tourdauer:2-3h (Beleuchtung mitbringen!)
Strecke: S0-S1http://www.rad-net.de/html/disziplinen/mtb/singeltrail-skala-v1-1.pdf 
Kondition: leicht bis mittel
Möglichkeit zum Trinkwasser auffüllen:Ja
Helmpflicht:Ja
Protektoren:Freiwillig
Wettervorhersage:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Also bis Mi.
CU
T.

PS Robby:Klasse Tour Beschreibung!


----------



## Robby2107 (15. Oktober 2012)

Morgen,

waren gestern und vorgestern ein wenig im Gelände um die Panzerkaserne Böblingen. 
Wer gerne wissen möchte wie es sich auf Schmierseife fährt, ist dazu herzlichst eingeladen , aber bei trockenen Witterungsverhältnissen ist das sicher echt klasse dort. Sind dann noch in die umliegenden Wälder auf diverse Trails abgebogen, wobei wir als ortsunkundige Besuche sicher nicht alles gefunden haben. 
Waren aber 2 schöne Touren und im Auto befindet sich mittlerweile mehr Schlamm als Rad im Kofferraum. 

Eich nen ruhigen Wochenstart.
grüße Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

Hi,...bin zwar noch nie mit Euch gefahren, les aber ab und zu mal mit Interesse, da auch von hier.
Betreffs Panzerkaserne. Letztes Jahr war ich ab und zu dort (da dort berufstätig zu der zeit) in der Mittagspause unterwegs. Fand aber die Wege ziemlich oft im Nichts endent (Müllverbrennungsanlage, Kasernengelände, Sperrgebiet) Irgendwie nicht so erspriesslich. Hast Du da echt was besseres entdeckt??????? Ab wo bist Du gestartet?
P.S. Generell jedoch ist Bad Wildbad in meinen Augen dann fahrtechnisch auch nicht so viel weiter und bietet so viel mehr an Möglichkeiten.
Schmierseife war wohl der richtige Ausdruck, aber auch hier im Rotenacker Wald nix anderes. Alles mit angezogener Handbremse.....
Grüssle


----------



## Robby2107 (15. Oktober 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> Hi,...bin zwar noch nie mit Euche gefahren, les aber ab und zu mal mit Interesse, da auch von hier.
> Betreffs Panzerkaserne. Letztes jahr war ich ab und zu dort (da dort berufstätig zu der zeit) in der mittagspause unterwegs. Fand aber die Wege ziemlich oft im Nichts endent (Müllverbrennungsanlage, Kasernengelände, Sperrgebiet) Irgendwie nicht so erspriesslich. Hast Du da echt was besseres entdeckt??????? Ab wo bist Du gestartet?
> P.S. Generell jedoch ist Bad Wildbad in meinen Augen dann fahrtechnisch auch nicht so viel weiter und bietet so viel mehr an Möglichkeiten.
> Schmierseife war wohl der richtige Ausdruck, aber auch hier im Rotenacker wald nix anderes. Alles mit angezogener Handbremse.....
> Grüssle


 
Hallo Internetti,

wir sind direkt in Böblingen losgefahren, hoch zur Kaserne und dann in die umliegenden Wälder und "Sperrgebiete". Da ich ein Navi dabei hatte, konnten wir zumindest die ein oder andere Sackgasse umfahren. Aber an der Müllverbrennungsanlage kann man rechts hoch auf einen kleinen Trail (der zugegebenermaßen kurz bevor er auf der Strasse ankommen würde im Wald endet).
Aber es gibt immer einen Weg. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

Diesen kleinen Weg bin ich auch schon gefahren. War nett, nur leider entweder den retour oder Strasse, ansonsten konnte man auf dem ehemaligen Panzerübungsgelände dort davor ganz nett fahren.
Hoffentlich wird es bald mal wieder etwas trockener...die Putzzeit ist ja fast länger als die Fahrzeit aktuell.


----------



## Robby2107 (15. Oktober 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es bald mal wieder etwas trockener...die Putzzeit ist ja fast länger als die Fahrzeit aktuell.


 

Da geb ich Dir Recht!!!
Ich muß heute ran zum putzen und danach neu schmieren. 
Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast kannst Dich uns ja mal anschließen. Wie Du sicher mitbekommen hast, fahren wir zwar Mittwochs noch, wollen aber wegen der frühen Dämmerung vermehrt am WE fahren. 
Ist immer schön neue Gesichter in der Gruppe zu sehen. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

Ja gut, ich bleib mal dran auf Eurer Seite und schau mal.
Hab immer ein wenig Angst, nicht mitzukommen. (Fahrtechnisch und konditionell.)


----------



## Robby2107 (15. Oktober 2012)

internetti schrieb:


> Ja gut, ich bleib mal dran auf Eurer Seite und schau mal.
> Hab immer ein wenig Angst, nicht mitzukommen. (Fahrtechnisch und konditionell.)


 
Davor brauchst Du echt keine Angst haben.
Wir sind weder Profirennfahrer, noch auf der Flucht. Bei uns steht der Spaß im Vordergrund und fahrtechnischen Mangel gleichen wir mit vielen Tips aus. Zumal wir alle am "üben" sind und keiner perfekt fährt  

Also keine Scheu und einfach mal mitfahren.


----------



## riderhardy (15. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Internetti

Ganz einfach vorbei kommen und mit radeln, gelle

@ all: ab kommende Woche wird es früher dunkel, wie sollen wir dann weitermachen??, 

          Nightrides oder nur noch am Wochenende ???


----------



## Robby2107 (15. Oktober 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Hallo Internetti
> 
> Ganz einfach vorbei kommen und mit radeln, gelle
> 
> ...


 
Ich würde mich dann ehern auf das WE beschränken. Nightrides sind nicht so mein Ding 

grüße


----------



## internetti (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Einladung. Ich schau mal, wenns passt..dann gerne.


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. Oktober 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Hallo Internetti
> 
> Ganz einfach vorbei kommen und mit radeln, gelle
> 
> ...


 
Start im Hellen u. Ende im Dunkeln
Gute Lampe sollte ans Rad...
Rotwild im Wald aufschrecken werden wir nicht machen
Aber bekannte Strecken im Dunkeln zu fahren hat auch seine Reize.
Bis Mi.
CU
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (15. Oktober 2012)

Also meine Lampe ist schon bestellt warte schon sehnsüchtig auf den Postboten  sollte aber hoffentlich nicht mehr als zu lange dauern. Bin für Mittwoch und Stamstag raus habe Bereitschaft diese Woche ... -.-


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. Oktober 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Also meine Lampe ist schon bestellt warte schon sehnsüchtig auf den Postboten  sollte aber hoffentlich nicht mehr als zu lange dauern. Bin für Mittwoch und Stamstag raus habe Bereitschaft diese Woche ... -.-


 
Schade..Mi. wird richtig schön warm
We eher wieder kühler..


----------



## Krid11 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich will auch wieder mal.
Mittwoch.
Wann? Wo ist Treffpunkt?


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. Oktober 2012)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Ich will auch wieder mal.
> Mittwoch.
> Wann? Wo ist Treffpunkt?


Wie meist:
1700 am Schloß
2-3h
aber genaueres könnte der Hardy schreiben.
CU
T.


----------



## riderhardy (16. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Treffen wie immer am Schloss um 17.00 Uhr, fahren dann Richtung 
Solitude , wie lang sehen wir dann


----------



## driver.87 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi zusammen,

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden bzw. sagen, dass ich noch lebe und hoffe, bald wieder mitfahren zu können. 

Hatte zuerst Bachelorprüfungen und seit 3 Wochen kämpfe ich mit ner nervigen Grippe, der es scheinbar so gut bei mir gefällt, dass sie leider nicht mehr weggehen will. 

Hab derweil ein bisschen an meinen Bikes geschraubt und warte eigentlich nur noch darauf, dass Onkel Doktor sein "ok" zum Biken gibt.

Bleibts denn eigentlich beim Mittwochs Termin?

Grüße in die Runde,

Sven


----------



## cr4shrid3 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Jungs,

bin morgen leider nicht mit dabei. Werde am Bike schrauben, vlt sieht man sich ja im Bikepark Beerfelden am Samstag.

Gruß

Barti


----------



## riderhardy (16. Oktober 2012)

Moin Sven

Vorab noch mittwochs , dann ab November denke ich 
Sonntags morgens gegen 10 Treff, werden wir dann sehen
Werden aber sicherlich auch mal nen
Nightride machen


----------



## driver.87 (16. Oktober 2012)

Hi Hardy,

alles klar.

Bin bei nem Nightride immer dabei. Werde mir noch nen Ersatzakku bestelllen und dann bin ich dafür immer gerüstet.

Gehe mal davon aus, dass ich morgen in einer Woche wieder dabei bin! 

vg und viel Spaß morgen!

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exilschwabe (17. Oktober 2012)

bin heute auch wieder am start!
haette auch ne zweite helmlampe fals es bei jemanden daran scheitern sollte.


----------



## Carcass (17. Oktober 2012)

Geht jemand am Samstag in Park? Wenn ja wo und wann?


----------



## Krid11 (17. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank noch mal an die Bowdenzug-Doktoren. Hoffe es war auch für den Rest der Truppe nicht zu schlimm die Zwangspause einzulegen.
Nächste Woche machen wir dann den Service auf der anderen Seite.  Nee nee is nur Spaß. Nächstes mal bitte ohne Pannen. 
War trotzdem eine nette Tour.
Dann bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Oktober 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Geht jemand am Samstag in Park? Wenn ja wo und wann?


 
Wir wären auch am Sa. am Start.
1000 in Beerfelden.
0830 Abfahrt in LB

@ Hardy:Klasse Tour gestern

@All: Alle gut nach Hause geleuchtet ?


----------



## cr4shrid3 (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin ab 12 Uhr in beerfelden, dann sieht man sich dort. 

Gruss


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Oktober 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wir wären auch am Sa. am Start.
> 1000 in Beerfelden.
> 0830 Abfahrt in LB
> 
> ...


 
Morgen,

ich wäre ebenfalls dabei am Samstag. 
Werde mir nachher gleich ein Bike reservieren. 

Wo ist der Treffpunkt in LB? 

grüße
>Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (18. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Bin leider für Samstag draußen , hab nen Termin bei der VHS
Viel Spass , kommt gesund wieder


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Oktober 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Morgen,
> 
> ich wäre ebenfalls dabei am Samstag.
> Werde mir nachher gleich ein Bike reservieren.
> ...


 
Wir holen einen Radler in Eglosheim ab u. fahren dann gleich auf die A81
Treffpunkt dann eher am Park ab 10Uhr
Wir sind dann aber mit einem blauen Opel Combo mit ED Kennzeichen vor Ort.
CU.
T.


----------



## boernie (19. Oktober 2012)

wer hat denn Lust am Sonntag ne tour zu machen?


----------



## Marcel82 (19. Oktober 2012)

bin morgen auch am start!
mal checken, wie weit ichs mit dem enduro treiben kann 

sonntag weiß ich noch net...


----------



## riderhardy (19. Oktober 2012)

Moin

@ Marcel: neues Bike??


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Oktober 2012)

boernie schrieb:


> wer hat denn Lust am Sonntag ne tour zu machen?


 
Sonntag dann eher RR..
  @Hardy:da gibts ein Rundmail wegen Diakonie u. RR am Sonntag.
Also fällt das mit Stuggi bei uns aus...sorry.
Ich mail Dir aber die Infos noch

Bis morgen in Beerfelden
CU
T.


----------



## riderhardy (19. Oktober 2012)

Moin 
 @tom : alles klar, viel Spaß beim Diakonie RR , ist mir zu weit dahin zu fahren
            Meld dich kurz ob ich Sonntag ne Sammel SMS machen soll wegen Mittwoch Treff 
            dann wann und wo

@ all : schönes Wochenende, bin dann mal wech)


----------



## Marcel82 (19. Oktober 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @ Marcel: neues Bike??


 

Ne, ich mein das Wicked 160 LTD war damit bisher nur einmal "relativ vorsichtig" in Albstadt. In Beerfelden gibts ja mehr zum Austesten


----------



## Carcass (19. Oktober 2012)

Weiß noch Net Film gerade erst zu ende


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe alle sind gut daheim angekommen. 

War ein super Tag heute und hat riesig Spaß gemacht.  Hab wieder einiges gelernt und bin schon auf das Video gespannt. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Oktober 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe alle sind gut daheim angekommen.
> 
> War ein super Tag heute und hat riesig Spaß gemacht.  Hab wieder einiges gelernt und bin schon auf das Video gespannt.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
wir sind etwas schnell abgefahren, weil sich die Mo bei letzten Lauf hingelegt hat u. wir dann in KH gefahren sind.
Ist aber nix gebrochen , u. zum Glück nur stark geprellt.
Denke sie wird die nächsten Tage nicht radeln können...
War aber ansonsten ein super Tag u. es hat uns auch super viel Spaß gemacht!
Konnte mich auch wieder verbessern u. freue mich auf das nächste mal...den es gibt noch ein paar Sachen an denen ich feilen muss
Grüßle an alle
Mo&T


----------



## riderhardy (21. Oktober 2012)

Moin

@ Tom und Mo: gute Besserung ,Tom, das heißt gut pflegen, gelle

Beim nächsten mal sind wir wieder dabei, freu mich schon drauf, aber jetzt ersteinmal
Gardasee und Vinschgau, freu mich drauf

Schönen Sonntag noch für alle


----------



## cr4shrid3 (21. Oktober 2012)

Gardasee und vinschgau, geile Spots und richtig geile trails.

War Super ein paar von euch im bikepark zu treffen.

Gruss


----------



## Marcel82 (21. Oktober 2012)

Auch von mir gute Besserung an Mo!

Hier ist übrigens das Video! http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24404/h
Konnt mich net entscheiden was ich rauswerf damits net so lang ist, also hab ich fast alles drin gelassen


----------



## riderhardy (21. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Super Video , hat Spaß gemacht euch zu sehen


----------



## Robby2107 (21. Oktober 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Besserung an Mo!
> 
> Hier ist übrigens das Video! http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/24404/h
> Konnt mich net entscheiden was ich rauswerf damits net so lang ist, also hab ich fast alles drin gelassen




Abend,

zuerst mal gute Besserung auch von mir an Mo. Ich hoffe es hat Dir trotzdem Spaß gemacht und Du kommst wieder mal mit.

Schöne Aufnahmen wieder, auch wenn´s noch etwas lang ist. Hat riesig Spaß gemacht der Tag und freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal. 
Denke daß ich aus zeitlichen Gründen am Mittwoch wieder passen muß. Hab grad viel um die Ohren im Geschäft und kann da schlecht früher gehen. Würde mich aber melden falls sich unerwartet doch was tut.


gut´s Nächtle und bis bald.


----------



## xAbraxas (22. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche. Ist zum Glück echt nur ne
heftige Prellung..  Hätte früher aufhören sollen, hat aber auch einfach zu viel Spaß gemacht.  und natürlich komm ich wieder mal
mit. 

VLG
Mo


----------



## riderhardy (22. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Gut zu hören das es dir besser geht


----------



## Carcass (22. Oktober 2012)

Manchmal will der Kopf mehr als der Körper. Schön wars trotzdem Mittwoch bin ich eventuell dabei  bis denne..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver.87 (23. Oktober 2012)

hi,

morgen wird doch gefahren, oder?

Denn hier ist es so still 

vg Sven


----------



## Carcass (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin morgen raus hab anderen pläne aber es gibt immer ein nächstes mal


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Oktober 2012)

driver.87 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> morgen wird doch gefahren, oder?
> 
> ...


 
Sischer sischer...
1630 ab Schloß LB
1700 Marbach an der Füßgängerbrücke
1715 in Steinheim an der Lok
Lampen nicht vergessen
cu
t.


----------



## driver.87 (24. Oktober 2012)

ahhhhhhh meine Lampe will nicht mehr 

Vermutlich der Akku. Hatte die Lampe jetzt seit einem 1/2 Jahr nicht mehr an, davor ging sie aber noch.

Hat jemand noch eine?


----------



## Brostin (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallöle,
macht es euch was aus wenn ich mal mitkomme? Bin jetzt seit ca 2 Wochen hier in Stuttgart am studieren und wohne derzeit in Kornwestheim.
Wie lang sind denn die Touren so im schnitt die ihr fahrt? Bin nämlich ein bisschen aus der Übung was längere Strecken anbelangt.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. Oktober 2012)

Brostin schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> macht es euch was aus wenn ich mal mitkomme? Bin jetzt seit ca 2 Wochen hier in Stuttgart am studieren und wohne derzeit in Kornwestheim.
> Wie lang sind denn die Touren so im schnitt die ihr fahrt? Bin nämlich ein bisschen aus der Übung was längere Strecken anbelangt.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Daniel,
kein Problem/herzlich willkommen hier!
heute wird ab LB etwas länger, da die Tour in Botwartal geht.
Also Hin-Rückfahrt von LB aus schon 20-30km!
Denke da kannst heute mit 60km rechnen.
Fahrzeit je nach Strecke meist 2-3h
meist so 300-600hm
Kondition mittel
Trails:Heute gehe ich von S0-S2 aus
Abfahrt heute früher wegen der Anfahrt:1630 auf der Bärenwisensseite/gegenüber dem Schloß-haupteingang LB

Ein paar MTB`ler fahern auch von Kornwestheim aus...

Sportliche Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (24. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen

Ich bin neidisch auf euch , ihr geht mit den Bikes los , und geh zur Arbeit 
Viel Spaß heute Abend an alle


----------



## Brostin (24. Oktober 2012)

Ok ich beeil mich, aus der Uni so schnell es geht nach Hause zu kommen. Mit mitfahren siehts mangels Lichtanlage eher schlecht aus (Anmerkung an mich selbst: du alter Geizkragen kauf dir endlich eine!!). Ich schau einfach mal vorbei und fahr dann ein Stück mit. Ihr müsst nicht extra auf mich warten, wenn ich zu spät bin. Also dann vll. bis später.


----------



## Robby2107 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin raus. Mir reicht das nicht von der Zeit (wieder viel zu tun auf Arbeit) und eine richtige Beleuchtung kann ich auch noch nicht vorweisen. Living in the dark side of life. 




grüße
Robby


----------



## Krid11 (24. Oktober 2012)

Juhu die Sonne hat es endlich geschafft. Wird schönstes Wetter, extra für uns. 
Komme auch. Treffpunkt 17.00 Marbach.


----------



## driver.87 (24. Oktober 2012)

Muss in Ermangelung einer funktionierenden Lampe leider wieder absagen 

Mir hat es über den Sommer leider den Akku zerlegt. 

Wäre ab jetzt tendenziell aber wieder regelmäßig dabei.

Viel Spaß euch heute!!


----------



## Brostin (24. Oktober 2012)

Wisst ihr wann und wo die Kornwestheimer losfahren? Dann erspar ich mir ein bisschen die Sucherei. Und wies aussieht wird schon sehr knapp dass ich das schaff. :/


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. Oktober 2012)

Brostin schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wann und wo die Kornwestheimer losfahren? Dann erspar ich mir ein bisschen die Sucherei. Und wies aussieht wird schon sehr knapp dass ich das schaff. :/


Die Kornwestheimer haben leider abgesagt...
und ich kann die 1630 nicht halten..
kann es event. bis 1645 schaffen.fahre Euch dann hinterher..sorry.


----------



## driver.87 (24. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du ein Auto hast, würde ich das Bike einladen und direkt nach Marbach kommen, geht wahrscheinlich am schnellsten. Oder per S-Bahn.

Da kann man wieder etwas Zeit auf die gutmachen, die vom Schloss aus nach Marbach pedalieren. ;-)


----------



## Brostin (24. Oktober 2012)

Ok, dann komm ich direkt nach Marbach. Kommt ihr denn an der S-Bahn Haltestelle vorbei?


----------



## driver.87 (24. Oktober 2012)

Nein, du müsstest vom Bahnhof zum Treffpunkt fahren  - sind aber vielleicht 3min.

Fährst einfach die Hauptstraße runter zum Neckar (L1124)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brostin (24. Oktober 2012)

Ok ich werd mich durchfragen, danke.


----------



## Marcel82 (24. Oktober 2012)

Ist ne echt coole Sache nachts die Trails runter zu heizen!


----------



## riderhardy (24. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Macht mir nur neidisch


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Oktober 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Macht mir nur neidisch


 
Moin..hier noch eins drauf
Schee wars gestern mit den Funteln in der Nacht














Hier gibts noch ein Mini-Vid:
 
Bis zum nächsten mal!
CU
T.


----------



## Robby2107 (25. Oktober 2012)

Scheit ja Spaß gemacht zu haben. Und ne Panne gab´s auch ... naja, was ist eine Ausfahrt ohne Panne?! 

Aber wer fährt denn da ohne Licht????


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Oktober 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Scheit ja Spaß gemacht zu haben. Und ne Panne gab´s auch ... naja, was ist eine Ausfahrt ohne Panne?!
> 
> Aber wer fährt denn da ohne Licht????


 
Ja, Schwund gibt eben ab u. zu
Licht war oft auf dem Helm verbaut...sehr net wenn>"schau mir in die Augen Kleines"


----------



## driver.87 (25. Oktober 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Ja, Schwund gibt eben ab u. zu
> Licht war oft auf dem Helm verbaut...sehr net wenn>"schau mir in die Augen Kleines"


 
Finde ich aber auch sinnvoller, wenn man nur eine Lampe hat.

Optimal wäre die Lupine Betty auf dem Lenker und ne Picco für den Helm. Da wirds dann aber leider schnell 4-stellig. 
  @Brostin:
Hats gestern noch geklappt?

vg Sven


----------



## Brostin (25. Oktober 2012)

Abend,
Nein leider nicht, war zu spät. Ich glaub ich lass das langsam bleiben mit dem mtb fahren dieses Jahr noch.


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Oktober 2012)

Brostin schrieb:


> Abend,
> Nein leider nicht, war zu spät. Ich glaub ich lass das langsam bleiben mit dem mtb fahren dieses Jahr noch.


Denke solange s trock ist u. es nicht schneit sind wir am Mi. am Start.
Ab nächster Woche eben nur mit Licht.
Bin aber erst in 2 Wochen wieder dabei.
Dann wieder ab 1700 ab Bärenwiese/Schloß-Haupteingang.
CU
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo

kommenden Mittwoch 31.10.2012 Treffen wir uns um

17:00 Uhr in Marbach an der Brücke und um 

17:15 Uhr in Steinheim an der Lokomotive zur 

HALLOWEEN Tour             

Bitte Lampen mitbringen!
freu mich


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Oktober 2012)

Wetter sieht gut aus für den Mi.
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Wünsch Euch ne schöne Tour!
CU
T.


----------



## exilschwabe (30. Oktober 2012)

Gibts auch jemanden der von lubu aus startet?

16:30uhr am schloss/bärenwiese sollte passen.


----------



## Carcass (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin raus Fahre morgen anch Korb


----------



## riderhardy (30. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Bin auch draußen, fahren morgen Meran 2000, hehe

Viel Spaß euch)


----------



## Brostin (30. Oktober 2012)

Abend
Ich kann mal wieder nicht  , hab wieder zu lange Uni. Tut mir ehrlich Leid. Aber ich denk ich bin bald mal übers Wochenende in Stuttgart, wenn dann jemand Lust hat soll ers hier einfach reinschreiben, dann komm ich mit.
Schöne Ausfahrt Morgen.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Oktober 2012)

Wünsch allen eine schöne Mi-Runde!
Nächste Woche bin ich wieder dabei ;-)

@ Hardy:Genieße es...
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Krid11 (31. Oktober 2012)

Bin heute auch nicht dabei.
Dem Rest gute Fahrt und viel Spaß.


----------



## Robby2107 (31. Oktober 2012)

Je nach Wetter (und meinem Zustand nach der Halloween-Party heute abend) würde ich morgen vielleicht Richtung Schwarzwald eine Runde drehen wollen. 
Eventuell Richtung Kaltenbronner Hochmoor - Kaiser-Wilhelm-Turm und Bad Wildbad. 

Sind zwar noch viele Fragezeichen davor, aber vielleicht hätte ja jemand prinzipiell Lust und Zeit. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## cr4shrid3 (31. Oktober 2012)

Servus,

Hast du da nen GPS Track?

Gruss


----------



## Robby2107 (31. Oktober 2012)

Weniger ... bin da recht flexibel. 
Entscheide das vor Ort wie die Wege sind.


----------



## Carcass (31. Oktober 2012)

Also laut Wetterbericht solls nich so dolle werden morgen leider


----------



## boernie (1. November 2012)

wer war des gestern mit der scream Maske unterwegs?


----------



## Robby2107 (1. November 2012)

Nachdem es gestern (oder besser heute früh) doch etwas länger war, lohnt es nicht mehr Richtung Schwarzwald. 
Werde hier eine kleine Runde drehen, vielleicht Richtung Stromberg. 

Mag wer mit?


----------



## Chuck88 (2. November 2012)

So ich hol heute meine fette Bikelampe ab   dann kann ich auch endlich ma nachts fahren, Teste die dann gleich ma heute Abend. Also falls einer sich wundert warum heute Abend der Stromberg hell erleuchtet ist nicht wunderen


----------



## boernie (2. November 2012)

warum welche Lampe hast dir den besorgt?
und wer hat luscht am Sonntag ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel82 (3. November 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> So ich hol heute meine fette Bikelampe ab   dann kann ich auch endlich ma nachts fahren, Teste die dann gleich ma heute Abend. Also falls einer sich wundert warum heute Abend der Stromberg hell erleuchtet ist nicht wunderen


 
Sau cool!
"MyTinySun Sport 1800X" Zusatzlampe kommt auch in den nächsten Tagen


----------



## Robby2107 (4. November 2012)

Was haltet ihr denn von dieser?? 
Ist mit "Zoom", der Rest scheint identisch mit den eurigen zu sein. 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/180995249159?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Grüße


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (4. November 2012)

Voll gut mit Linse ist genial!! T6 auch supi
Für das Geld machst nix falsch!!!!

Kaufen kaufen kaufen!!


----------



## riderhardy (4. November 2012)

Moin

Robby kaufen, bestellst mir eine mit, wenns geht


----------



## Robby2107 (4. November 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Robby kaufen, bestellst mir eine mit, wenns geht



Kann ich machen.
Ds heißt ich werde 3 Stück bestellen. Hardy, meine bessere Hälfte und für mich. Sonst noch jemand Interesse?


----------



## riderhardy (4. November 2012)

Moin

@ Robby: vielen Dank dafür, hast einen gut


----------



## boernie (4. November 2012)

robby mir bitte auch eine mitbestellen


----------



## Robby2107 (5. November 2012)

So langsam müsste ich Mengenrabatt bekommen. 

Also ich bestelle heute mittag 4 Stück.


----------



## boernie (5. November 2012)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (5. November 2012)

Bestellung ist raus. 

Jeweils eine lampe für:
Sabrina
Hardy
Boernie
und mich. 

Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert und wie sie sind. 

grüße


----------



## boernie (5. November 2012)

und ich erst


----------



## Robby2107 (5. November 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Sau cool!
> "MyTinySun Sport 1800X" Zusatzlampe kommt auch in den nächsten Tagen


 
Was hast denn dafür zahlen müssen. Habe zwar mal im Netz geschaut, aber 339 sind echt schon happig (um nich zu sagen SAUTEUER) für ne Fahrradfunzel.


----------



## Robby2107 (5. November 2012)

Hier mal ein paar Clips wie es NICHT geht. 

Zum Teil Respekt für den Mut, aber auch kein Mitleid für die coolen Biker/BMXer ohne Helm. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pm_jOABycGA&feature=player_embedded"]Bicycle Fail Compilation 2012 *paq* - YouTube[/nomedia]#!


Ps.: Geil wie der sich bei 4:49 im Northshore-Park am Baum festklammert.


----------



## Brostin (5. November 2012)

So ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Ich bin dieses Wochenende in Stuttgart, wäre nett wenn sich jemand trauen würde mit mir ne Runde zu drehen  . Am liebsten nur so lange es hell ist.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. November 2012)

Brostin schrieb:


> So ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Ich bin dieses Wochenende in Stuttgart, wäre nett wenn sich jemand trauen würde mit mir ne Runde zu drehen  . Am liebsten nur so lange es hell ist.
> 
> Gruß Daniel


 
Hallo Daniel,
wir halten noch am Mi. -Treff fest.

Tourname: Rund um LB>event. Stäffele Tour 2

Treffpunkt: LB-Schloß-Haupteingang auf der Bärenwiesenseite(Parkmöglichkeit!)
Abfahrt:1700
Dauer: 2-3h; 30-50km/200-500hm
Schwierigkeit:S0-S2
Beleuchtung:Ja
Helm:Ja

CU
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel82 (5. November 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Was hast denn dafür zahlen müssen. Habe zwar mal im Netz geschaut, aber 339 sind echt schon happig (um nich zu sagen SAUTEUER) für ne Fahrradfunzel.


 
Jep, genau das  Ich will einfach mal wissen wo der Unterschied zwischen sau billig und sau teuer ist... Vergiss net das 14 Tage Rückgaberecht


----------



## Chuck88 (5. November 2012)

so ich bin leider raus für Mittwoche hab Schulung am Arsch der Welt


----------



## cr4shrid3 (5. November 2012)

Bin leider krankgeschrieben und somit auch raus am Mittwoch.

Aber Sonntag wäre ich dabei...wenn was geht.

Gruss


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> wir halten noch am Mi. -Treff fest.
> 
> Tourname: Rund um LB>event. Stäffele Tour 2
> ...


 
Wenn es Regen gibts fällt das ganze ins "Wasser"
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

@allen Kranken: Gute Besserung ;-)


----------



## Brostin (6. November 2012)

Es ist mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass es den Termin Mittwochs gibt und ich würde ihm auch liebend gern beiwohnen. Leider habe ich bis 1530 in Vaihingen Vorlesungen und benötige ca 40min nach Hause und 15 min um nach Lubu zukommen mit umziehen usw ist verdammt schwer. Desweiteren fehlt mir bis jetzt ausreichende Beleuchtung für Nachtfahrten, weswegen ich meinen Vorschlag zur Ausfahrt am Samstag bzw. auch gerne Sonntag getätigt habe.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## exilschwabe (6. November 2012)

Brostin schrieb:


> Desweiteren fehlt mir bis jetzt ausreichende Beleuchtung für Nachtfahrten
> Gruß
> Daniel



Ich hätte eine Helmlampe die ich dir mitbringen könnte für die Mitttwochs Tour.
Meld dich einfach per pn bei mir!

Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. November 2012)

Brostin schrieb:


> Es ist mir sehr wohl bewusst, dass es den Termin Mittwochs gibt und ich würde ihm auch liebend gern beiwohnen. Leider habe ich bis 1530 in Vaihingen Vorlesungen und benötige ca 40min nach Hause und 15 min um nach Lubu zukommen mit umziehen usw ist verdammt schwer. Desweiteren fehlt mir bis jetzt ausreichende Beleuchtung für Nachtfahrten, weswegen ich meinen Vorschlag zur Ausfahrt am Samstag bzw. auch gerne Sonntag getätigt habe.
> 
> Gruß
> Daniel


 
nächsten Sonntag (bei gutem/trockenem Wetter) solls ne Tages-Tour geben.
Hardy kann da bestimmt mehr dazu schreiben
Grüße
T.


----------



## riderhardy (6. November 2012)

Moin

@all: wenn das Wetter am Sonntag mitspielt, machen wir ne Tour so ab 10.30 Treffpunkt 
         Am Schloss im Ludwigsburg 
         Schicke Freitag noch ne SMS an alle, hoffe der Wetterbericht stimmt nicht , bisher 
         ist Regen angesagt


----------



## ZxMadX (6. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

bin erst neu hier, genauer gesagt seit heute  Ich bin wohnhaft in Remseck und hätte interresse an euren Touren....nun stellt sich mir die Frage wie eure Touren den aussehen...also only Fahrradwegasphalt oder mal was schönes mit Abfahrten/Singletrails?? also wie eben das ganze vom Level her ist...die verdammt vielen Seiten zu lesen überfordert meine Zeit

Ich bin eigentl. Mx´er, aber suche einfach eine flexible Trainingsmöglichkeit für meine Kondi...bin bewaffnet mit einem Felt Virtue 3...

Ausrüstungstechnisch benötige ich vermutlich auch noch tips..mehr wie Thermo-Unterwäsche/Helm/Handschuhe besitze ich noch nicht! Beleuchtung kommt auf jeden noch ran!

Grüße Marc


----------



## xAbraxas (6. November 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Clips wie es NICHT geht.
> 
> Zum Teil Respekt für den Mut, aber auch kein Mitleid für die coolen Biker/BMXer ohne Helm.
> 
> ...



Verdammt gefährlicher Sport... Ich bin drauf und dran zum Mikado zu wechseln.. 

Immer schön auf die Fr...e 

Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel82 (6. November 2012)

hey leute! mal ne wichtige frage!!!
kennt von euch jemand n auf der brust möglichst weißes dh shirt, das bedruckt/flockt werden kann und günstig, nicht billig von der qualli her ist?


----------



## boernie (6. November 2012)

ja ne Freundin kann es in ihrem Geschäft machen


----------



## riderhardy (6. November 2012)

Moin

Bernd da sollten wir mal drüber reden


----------



## boernie (7. November 2012)

gerne


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> wir halten noch am Mi. -Treff fest.
> 
> Tourname: Rund um LB>event. Stäffele Tour 2
> ...


 
Nach Rücksprache mit dem Hardy lassen wir das offiziell heute ausfallen.
Aber wer doch fahren möchte, der sollte sich dann per Tel. od. hier zusammenschreiben
Ich bin aber dann raus für heute.
Grüße
T.


----------



## exilschwabe (7. November 2012)

also ich wuerde fahren wollen!
Findet sich sonst noch jemand?

Die Vorhersage fuer die naechsten stunden wurde ja auch passen!


----------



## boernie (7. November 2012)

zu spät gelesen sorry


----------



## cubegirl1 (7. November 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR7nfkd6gcA"]Imagine Dragons - Radioaktive - YouTube[/nomedia]  was zum gucken ....

Sound... wer´s noch nicht von Assasins Creed 3 kennt..... (geiles game im übrigen)

Imagine Dragons -radioaktive-


----------



## Marcel82 (7. November 2012)

boernie schrieb:


> ja ne Freundin kann es in ihrem Geschäft machen


 
Wie, die haben dh/fr shirts und ich muss denen nur noch das logo zukommenlassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (7. November 2012)

Ich wäre auch dabei!


----------



## boernie (7. November 2012)

Nein nur bedrucken


----------



## Marcel82 (7. November 2012)

ah ok... wie viel kostets da?


----------



## boernie (7. November 2012)

keine Ahnung kommt drauf an wieviel und was drauf kommen soll


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. November 2012)

Na dann ist die Frage wo man das Shirt her bekommt noch nicht geklärt! Ich denke es sollte auch nicht wirklich weiss sein Marcel, oder? DH oder Touren Shirt ?


----------



## Robby2107 (8. November 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Na dann ist die Frage wo man das Shirt her bekommt noch nicht geklärt! Ich denke es sollte auch nicht wirklich weiss sein Marcel, oder? DH oder Touren Shirt ?


 

Hauptsache keine Wurstpelle. 

Wäre für DH, da kann ja jeder selber entscheiden wie groß/schlapprig er es haben will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (8. November 2012)

ja dann last uns das doch mal angehen, Hardy wo hattest du denn die Trikots her mit deinem Namen drauf? Geht da was?


----------



## boernie (8. November 2012)

stimmt aber sollten einheitliche sein wenn wir als Gruppe fahren sollten


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. November 2012)

Na bei mir soll aber nicht Börnie drauf stehen haha


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. November 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Na bei mir soll aber nicht Börnie drauf stehen haha


 
..aber warum nicht, wenn der Börni sponsort


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. November 2012)

He cool ein neues Modelabel Borni


----------



## Marcel82 (8. November 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Na dann ist die Frage wo man das Shirt her bekommt noch nicht geklärt! Ich denke es sollte auch nicht wirklich weiss sein Marcel, oder? DH oder Touren Shirt ?


 
Ja, eigendlich wär was dunkleres besser... Ich würd schon sagen DH-Shirt, wenns zu eng ist zieh ichs sonst evtl. net an


----------



## boernie (8. November 2012)

dann dh


----------



## boernie (8. November 2012)

ne ne keine Angst paule ich sponsor es nicht


----------



## Marcel82 (8. November 2012)

boernie schrieb:


> ne ne keine Angst paule ich sponsor es nicht


 
hehe, puh! nomma glück gehabt!


----------



## riderhardy (8. November 2012)

Moin

Also Paul welches meinst du denn, das maloja oder das von Specialized , da kann ich mich dann mal erkundigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brostin (8. November 2012)

Abend
Mittwochs werdet ihr mich, zumindest dieses Semester, gar nicht sehen, also brauch ich da auch keine Helmlampe, aber dennoch danke für das Angebot Achim. Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Wie lang soll die Tour denn ungefähr dauern? 
Bei einem Einheitstrikot melde ich auch schon mal Interesse an .

Geruhsame Nacht euch allen.


----------



## riderhardy (8. November 2012)

Moin

@ all : ob am Sonntag Gefahren wird müssen wir aufgrund der Wettervorhersage ersteinmal abwarten, bei Regen fällt es aus
Ich informiere alle per SMS und hier im Forum am Samstag Vormittag


----------



## Chuck88 (9. November 2012)

Also bei den Trikot wäre ich auch dabei, hab ne Seite da kann man sein Trikot komplett selber gestalten mit Farbe, Muster, Design, Name etc und bei etwas größerer Bestellung also so um die 10 sind die sogar recht günstig, bei meiner letzten Trans Alp hatte sich ne Truppe welche machen lassen. Leider gibt es da so viel ich weiß keine DH Trikots nur die "Normalen" oder wie sie Robby genannt hat: "Wurstpellen" ^^ kann aber da ma Anfragen ob sie auch DH anbieten.


----------



## Marcel82 (9. November 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Clips wie es NICHT geht.
> 
> Zum Teil Respekt für den Mut, aber auch kein Mitleid für die coolen Biker/BMXer ohne Helm.
> 
> ...


 
Hahaha, echt Klasse! ...ob der sein Rad irgendwo am Flussufer wieder gefunden hat?


----------



## Carcass (9. November 2012)

Ich bin ja echt kein Fan vom Rennradfahren aber des hat durchaus etwas. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Marcel82 (9. November 2012)

muhaha! gerade die tiny sun getestet... leck mich am socken! die 40â¬ dinger sind schon gut, aber davon brauch man 4 oder 5 fÃ¼r die gleiche lichtausbeute, wenn mich meine erinnerung net tÃ¤uscht...  es ist halt net nur n heller punkt mit 2m durchmesser bei 4-5m entfernung, sondern es ist bei ca. 5m schon das komplette blickfeld so hell ausgeleuchtet! D


----------



## riderhardy (10. November 2012)

Moin

@ Marcel: die reichen im Wald nicht aus @Andi: absolut geiles Video
@ All:http://vandisport.de/,wir haben unsere Trikots bei dieser Firma machen lassen, die sitzen im Ludwigsburg in der kepplerstrasse 14.
Können uns ja mal erkundigen wie es mit den Sachen dort aussieht,
Bernd hat zugesagt das mal an zu klären, danke dafür


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. November 2012)

Wegen Trikos:
Hier funzt es...u. man sieht auch die BOA`s Trikos....es gibt auch Testsets...erst probefahren?
http://www.vandisport.de/produkte/trikots/

Und da war doch auch mal was im Gespräch mit Sponsoring von Naturzeite?
http://www.naturzeit.com/outdoor/content/ausruestung

Wegen Lampen:
Bei einer Nachtfahrt ist die Umstellung am schwierigsten.
Also erst mal weniger zu sehen als bei Tageslicht.
Die billig Lampen sind schon gut, den der Trail ist ja ausgeleuchtet,aber eben nicht die Umgebung u. da haben die meisten Probleme.
Aber nach einigen Nachtfahrten geht das

Wegen Sonntag:
Sieht ja heute schon übel aus...

Denke wir sind raus fürs We(bei Regen)
CU
Mo&T.


----------



## riderhardy (10. November 2012)

Moin

@ Tom: Probefahrten sind gut, muss sagen das die Qualität Super ist, habe die Boa Trikots schon 3 Jahre und jetzt die neuen,  Super einfach
Sponsoring, kannst ja bei naturzeit mal nachfragen oder die DIMB vielleicht??
Morgen fällt aus, poste ich noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel82 (10. November 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich bin ja echt kein Fan vom Rennradfahren aber des hat durchaus etwas.
> 
> Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube


 
Mit nem Trial-Bike oder was in der Richtung wärs schon echt beeindruckend! ...aber mit nem Rennrad, der Hammer!


----------



## Chuck88 (10. November 2012)

Also bei den Trikots wäre ich dabei


----------



## Robby2107 (10. November 2012)

Es ist echt passiert!!!
Meine "alte" Fox F-Series liegt frisch gewartet neben mir. Das ich das noch erleben darf. 


Also wer Interesse hat einfach melden!


Fox F-Series
Federweg: 120mm
Lockout mit Remote
Aufnahme: Steckachse
Model: 2010 (Kaufdatum Frühjahr 2011)
Wurde allerdings nur ein Jahr gefahren und dann gewartet. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Beton-Paul (10. November 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Es ist echt passiert!!!
> Meine "alte" Fox F-Series liegt frisch gewartet neben mir. Das ich das noch erleben darf.
> 
> 
> ...



He Robby ich dachte die wäre kaputt gegangen und du hast dafür die andere bekommen?

 @Rest Trikot wäre ich auch dabei, nur ich möchte es nicht zu bunt, darf ruhig etwas ernsthafter sein, cool: und kein Paradiesvogellook!


----------



## riderhardy (10. November 2012)

Moin

Morgen fällt aufgrund des Wetters die Tour aus
Nächster Treff dann am Mittwoch um 17 Uhr am Schloss in Lb, 
Tom führt uns um und in LB herrum, freu mich drauf


----------



## Robby2107 (10. November 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Robby ich dachte die wäre kaputt gegangen und du hast dafür die andere bekommen?




War sie ja auch. 
Nur hat das Ersatzteil so lange gebraucht, daß wir uns (nach langem hin und her) darauf geeinigt haben, daß ich eine neue Gabel bekomme und er meine alte Gabel repariert wenn er das Ersatzteil von Fox bekommt und mir dann zusendet.
Habe für meine neue ja auch einen gewissen Betrag gezahlt, der aber weit unter dem eigentlichen Preis lag. 

Darum will ich nun auch meine "alte" Gabel verkaufen um den finanziellen Schaden zu minimieren (oder vielleicht ganz aufzuheben).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (12. November 2012)

Beispiel



Hardy und meiner waren heute mal bei Frank S. 
bei Vandi. Eine Super Adresse für solche Dinge!

Sehr freundlich und kompetent. Er machte uns einen Sehr guten Vorschlag der uns auf Anhieb so gut gefallen hat, dass wir dieses als Favorit ausgewählt haben. Einzelheiten müssen natürlich noch besprochen werden. 

So soll unser Trikot aussehen :

Unseres wird ein Langes Downhill Shirt, mit der Grundfarbe Schwarz,
und den hell Braunen Reifenspuren und den Grauen Spritzer und den Braunen Kragenin V-Schnitt.

Das Große VANDI V7 , das EMONS , die Blaue 8 und die Beschriftung an derSeite und an den Ärmeln, kommen weg!!

Das Vandi V7 kommt klein auf den rechten Ärmel.

Und dann kommt noch unser Gruppen Namen drauf.


Bring am Mittwoch mal das Bild mit.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Chuck88 (12. November 2012)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 240995
> 
> Beispiel
> 
> ...



Also super Idee cooles Design ich sollte es am Mittwoch schaffen und bringe ma ein paar Bildvorschläge mit


----------



## boernie (12. November 2012)

dann brauch ich mich nicht mehr drum kümmern?


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (12. November 2012)

So hier noch ein neuer vorschlag von Pascal, dieses Bild auf den Rücken.


----------



## riderhardy (12. November 2012)

Genial


----------



## cr4shrid3 (12. November 2012)

@Stoffel und Hardy: Finde ich super cool. Wie soll den der Gruppenname sein? Und welche schriftart wollen wir dafür verwenden?

Also ich wäre dabei 

Gruß


----------



## Chuck88 (12. November 2012)

was haltet ihr mit einem Spruch aufem Trikot wie zB:

Wenn Gurken und Joghurt der Haut nicht schaden, kann eine ordentliche Schlammpackung doch nicht schlecht sein...

Keine Gnade für die Wade

Carbon statt Kondition 

Bike now, work later!

We dont ride fast - we just fly low

Its not the speed that you go but the fun you have

Umwege erhöhen nur die Ortskenntnis

Im Falle eines Falles ist richtig fallen alles

Ihr nennt es Sport. Ich meine es ernst

Schmerz geht - Stolz bleibt

Life is a mountain, not a beach

Was gehbar ist, ist auch fahrbar!

Get out and ride!

Ein Hauptargument für Leichtbau ist die Einsparung von Rohstoffen


Also net alle Sprüche sind passend aber musste einfach bei vielen lachen

Mein Favorite ist: We dont ride fast - we just fly low


----------



## cr4shrid3 (12. November 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Was gehbar ist, ist auch fahrbar!



Den finde ich gut


----------



## boernie (12. November 2012)

Bike now, work later!

We dont ride fast - we just fly low


Ihr nennt es Sport. Ich meine es ernst

Die find ich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## cr4shrid3 (12. November 2012)

Ich hab mal n kleines Logo für uns erstellt, würde auch zu dem Text passen:

Wenn es begehbar ist, ist es auch fahrbar 

Vielleicht gefällt es euch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (12. November 2012)

"Abgefahren!"


----------



## boernie (12. November 2012)

cool


----------



## Marcel82 (13. November 2012)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 240995
> 
> Beispiel
> 
> ...


 
Jep, das design ist klasse! 
Würde aber net zu viel drauf packen... Ein Logo mit gruppen- und eingen-namen reicht doch, oder? evtl. noch ein (1) motto


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. November 2012)

Kann ich auch ein CC Triko haben...


----------



## Carcass (13. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ihr Trikots bei nem Italienischen Hersteller amchen wollt achtet auf die größe. Wir mussten bei unseren Boa Trikots nachbessern lassen da die Ärmel sehr kurz waren selbst in der XL Variante.
Lasst euch wegen der größe nen Muster geben und jeder solls probieren nicht das ihr nachher nicht ins Trikot passt


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. November 2012)

Bin kein DH`ler...


----------



## Robby2107 (13. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Bin kein DH`ler...


 
Sind die wenigsten von uns, aber den meisten liegt die "Wurstpelle" einfach nicht.


----------



## riderhardy (13. November 2012)

Moin

@ all : Trikot habe ich in Grosse xl kurz und langarm, bring ich mit, kann jeder 
           mal anziehen


----------



## boernie (13. November 2012)

super bringt mir ja nix wenn ich net da bin :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (13. November 2012)

XL wird mir auch zu groß sein, da werde ich drin wohnen können, wie wäre es ma mit einem Termin vor Ort wo man alle Größen an anprobieren kann oder man kann bestimmt ein Trikot von jeder Größe und Art also DH oder cc ausleihen und man bringt es am Mittwoch mit.  Da aber net immer alle Mittwoch können bzw wäre ein Anprobe vor Ort glaub ne gute Sache


----------



## driver.87 (13. November 2012)

Finde persönlich den Spruch "get out and ride" am besten.

Könnte man nicht auch 2 Versionen bestellen, ein weites und ein enges?

Würde persönlich auch das Weite bestellen, kann aber durchaus verstehen, dass einige lieber ein enges Trikot haben möchten.

Gibt es denn schon einen Gruppennamen?

Weil Ludwigsburg_MTB_Radel_Touren_Treff_blabla passt wahrscheinlich nicht ganz drauf. 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Chuck88 (13. November 2012)

Wie wäre es mit Mittwochs Biker ?


----------



## xAbraxas (13. November 2012)

Guten abend zusammen,
wenn ich mich mal in Eurer Diskussion über Statements mit einmischen darf. Was haltet ihr denn von:

_Life is a SingleTrail, you´ve got to ride. . . let it flow!_

Ist zwar jetzt auch ned gerade kurz, aber beschreibt den Sport den wir betreiben doch recht gut wenn nicht sogar genau so..  
Da würde sich ein Tom  genauso angesprochen fühlen wie auch ein Hardy? (tu´st du´s? )

VG 
Mo


----------



## riderhardy (13. November 2012)

Moin Mo

Der ist echt Super, und ich fühl mich da total angesprochen


----------



## Robby2107 (14. November 2012)

Morgen,

17Uhr am Schloß klappt heute?!
Wetter soll ja halten ...

Was ist denn für eine Strecke angedacht?

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (14. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Daniel,
> wir halten noch am Mi. -Treff fest.
> 
> Tourname: Rund um LB>event. Stäffele Tour 2
> ...


 
So wirds heute auch aussehen...mal sehen wie der Treppenbelag ist
CU
T.


----------



## Robby2107 (14. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> So wirds heute auch aussehen...mal sehen wie der Treppenbelag ist
> CU
> T.


 
Super, dann hoffe ich, daß ich genug sehe mit meiner Funzel als Beleuchtung. Gestern war es schon ziemlich heikel in unbekanntem Gelände mit den Vaihingern über die nassen Trails zu jagen.  Aber ebenfalls eine lustige Truppe ...


----------



## cr4shrid3 (14. November 2012)

Hm, Treppen, da muss ich mit noch überlegen ob ich mit meinem hardtail fahre.

Gruß und bis später....


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. November 2012)

cr4shrid3 schrieb:


> Hm, Treppen, da muss ich mit noch überlegen ob ich mit meinem hardtail fahre.
> 
> Gruß und bis später....


 
Es gibt oft alternative Wege, zur Not schieben/tragen
Aber Fully schon die Bandscheibe


----------



## Brostin (14. November 2012)

Mahlzahn,
Heute bin ich auch dabei, hab keine Uni *freu*.Bis später dann.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Krid11 (14. November 2012)

Wollen wir echt mit einem fast schwarzen Shirt rumfahren? Sieht ja dann aus als hätte die Trauergemeinde eine Ausfahrt. Im Sommer wird es auch noch besonders warm darin.
Den Spruch drauf bitte möglichst auf deutsch, fahren ja zum größten Teil in Deutschland.
Bis heute Abend.


----------



## Beton-Paul (14. November 2012)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> So hier noch ein neuer vorschlag von Pascal, dieses Bild auf den Rücken.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 240998



Das finde ich auch gut, aber bitte nicht " die Mittwochsradler " oder so etwas, das kann man nich ernst nehmen!


----------



## MTB_Tom (14. November 2012)

_Life is a SingleTrail, you´ve got to ride. . . let it flow_

_Das Leben ist ein  holpriger Weg/Geländeweg  den wir wir befahren...glätte ihn?_

_Und Triko in Farbe>warum nicht..heitert auf!_


----------



## xAbraxas (14. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> _Life is a SingleTrail, you´ve got to ride. . . let it flow_
> 
> _Das Leben ist ein  holpriger Weg/Geländeweg  den wir wir befahren...glätte ihn?_
> 
> _Und Triko in Farbe>warum nicht..heitert auf!_



Man, man ...hast mit Google übersetzt?!  Man Tom benutz mal deine Fantasie!!!!


----------



## Robby2107 (14. November 2012)

Abend,

hoffe jeder ist wieder gut heimgekommen.
War ne super Tour mit einigen neuen Gesichtern. 

Ich hoffe doch mein Lämpchen wird bald eintreffen, damit ich auch zu den Erleuchteten gehöre. 


Zum Thema Umfrage: Das läßt sich hier nur einrichten wenn ich einen komplett neuen Thread starte. Denke das macht wenig Sinn und wir können das hier machen:

Spruch 1: *2* Stimmen
Spruch 2: *3* Stimmen
Spruch 3: *6* Stimmen



Jeder der seine Stimmer abgeben will, kopiert die Tabelle vom Vorredner und erhöht entsprechende seiner Wahl die Stimmzahl um 1.
Selbes Prinzip würde ich dann beim Logo anwenden. 

Ist recht einfach und ohne große Umstände realisierbar. 


grüße 
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (14. November 2012)

Sehr gute Idee!!! Als erstes müssen wir noch mal zählen wär alles ein möchte


----------



## cr4shrid3 (14. November 2012)

Eins


----------



## riderhardy (14. November 2012)

Moin

Ich verstehe das jetzt zwar nicht, aber
Ludwigsburg MTB ist mein Favorit 
Bis Sonntag


----------



## boernie (14. November 2012)

schliess mich Hardy an 
was geht am Sonntag?
ich will auch eins


----------



## Robby2107 (14. November 2012)

MTB Ludwigsburg
MTB Ludwigsburg
MTB Ludwigsburg
MTB Ludwigsburg
MTB Ludwigsburg


Hier nur mal ein paar Schriftzüge, wie es aussehen könnte. Schriftarten gibt es noch ewig viel. Ist nur mal eine kleine Auswahl.
Bin natürlich auch dabei


----------



## riderhardy (15. November 2012)

Moin

Wie sieht es als Schriftart mit Comic Sans aus

Wegen Sonntag kommt noch ne Info per SMS und hier im Forum


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. November 2012)

@_Hardy_:
Schade, dass Du gestern nicht dabei warstWaren wieder nette Stäffele dabei u. es sah echt klasse aus mit den Glühwürmchen hinter mir
Das sollte mal gefilmt werden...

Finde der Mo ihren Spruch in Englisch aber auch gut...
Aber eigentlich sollten wir Worte im Bezug auf unseren Treffpunkt(Schloß LB),Fahrweise,Radart(MTB), etc. mit einbringen>so etwa>Vorschläge fürs Triko:

MTB Stäffeles Treff

MTB Barock Trebbler

MTB Barock Trebbler


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (15. November 2012)

Guten Morgen 

Wir müssen das anders machen! Sonst haben wir in 100 Einträge weiter noch keine liste. Ich bin dafür das jetzt einer eine liste macht mit den Teilnehmern.
Diese Person wird über pn benachrichtigt und schreib den nahmen Inn eine liste! Sonst kommen wir nicht weiter.

Mit dem Spruch weis ich auch nicht wie wir das 
Machen aber da würde ich genau so Vorgehen .


----------



## Robby2107 (15. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @_Hardy_:
> Schade, dass Du gestern nicht dabei warstWaren wieder nette Stäffele dabei u. es sah echt klasse aus mit den Glühwürmchen hinter mir
> Das sollte mal gefilmt werden...
> 
> ...


 
Wie hast denn Du die Schriftarten eingebracht??
Hatte oben auch mit ein paar Schriftarten den Schriftzug gepostet, aber heute morgen sehe ich daß alles gleich (langweilig) aussieht. Sah gestern (von daheim aus) noch ganz anders aus der Post!! 

Da wir auch von anderen Punkten starten (Bietigheim, Marbach, ...) würde ich keinen Startpunkt mit einbeziehen. "Ludwigsburg" sollte reichen. 
Das gleiche sehe ich bei der Fahrweise. Da wir alles mögliche fahren (Stäffele, Trails, Touren, Bikepark,...) würde ich das auch auf dem Shirt nicht näher in den Namen einbeziehen wollen. 

Kurz MTB Ludwigsburg mit nem entsprechendem Schriftzug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (15. November 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Wie hast denn Du die Schriftarten eingebracht??
> Hatte oben auch mit ein paar Schriftarten den Schriftzug gepostet, aber heute morgen sehe ich daß alles gleich (langweilig) aussieht. Sah gestern (von daheim aus) noch ganz anders aus der Post!!
> 
> Da wir auch von anderen Punkten starten (Bietigheim, Marbach, ...) würde ich keinen Startpunkt mit einbeziehen. "Ludwigsburg" sollte reichen.
> ...


 
Hab es erst mit word geschrieben u. dann copi
Liste wäre gut...Vorschläge reinkloppen...abstimmen...fertig


----------



## Robby2107 (15. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hab es erst mit word geschrieben u. dann copi
> Liste wäre gut...Vorschläge reinkloppen...abstimmen...fertig


 
Ebenso wie ich. Komisch!! Vielleicht liegt es daran welche Schriftart auf dem jeweiligen Rechner selber installiert ist. Das wäre Mist, dann müßte ich das als Bild daheim speichern und so hochladen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. November 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Ebenso wie ich. Komisch!! Vielleicht liegt es daran welche Schriftart auf dem jeweiligen Rechner selber installiert ist. Das wäre Mist, dann müßte ich das als Bild daheim speichern und so hochladen.


 
...oder wegen windoofs 7?


----------



## riderhardy (15. November 2012)

Moin

@all : Sonntag 11.00 Uhr Treff  Bahnhof in Bietigheim, Parkplätze sind vorhanden
          Robby hat was geplant, wenn er wieder fit ist, hehe, sonst habe ich ne Tour im Kopf


----------



## Marcel82 (15. November 2012)

*Hab hier ne Abstimmung für den Spruch gestartet!*

http://www.die-webabstimmung.de/showsurvey.php?id=1352977942918923877


----------



## xAbraxas (15. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Finde der Mo ihren Spruch in Englisch aber auch gut...


 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xAbraxas (15. November 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @all : Sonntag 11.00 Uhr Treff Bahnhof in Bietigheim, Parkplätze sind vorhanden
> Robby hat was geplant, wenn er wieder fit ist, hehe, sonst habe ich ne Tour im Kopf


 
freu, freu... 

HT oder eher Fully?

Greetz
Mo


----------



## cr4shrid3 (15. November 2012)

Treppen downhill, kann auch schief gehen.


----------



## riderhardy (15. November 2012)

xAbraxas schrieb:


> freu, freu...
> 
> HT oder eher Fully?
> 
> ...



Mo, bring einfach nen Fully mit, ist auf jeden Fall ne gute Wahl


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. November 2012)

cr4shrid3 schrieb:


> Treppen downhill, kann auch schief gehen.



Alter Schwede hat der sich erst gefreut da so schön runter zu fahren, und zack wird er abgeräumt!

 @Marcel Super Sache mit der Abstimmung, ich bin dir glaube ich noch einen Schlauch schuldig gell
Sobald ich wieder fitt bin bin ich wieder dabei 

Grüße

Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. November 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Alter Schwede hat der sich erst gefreut da so schön runter zu fahren, und zack wird er abgeräumt!
> 
> @_Marcel S_uper Sache mit der Abstimmung, ich bin dir glaube ich noch einen Schlauch schuldig gell
> Sobald ich wieder fitt bin bin ich wieder dabei
> ...


 
Wie gehst Dir den eigentlich?
Hab dich gestern vermisst...
Meinst es klappt 2012 noch mal?
2013 wollen wir dann wieder bissel was organisieren.
Ist echt ne klasse Truppe geworden
Gute Besserung u. bis bald
CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wie gehst Dir den eigentlich?
> Hab dich gestern vermisst...
> Meinst es klappt 2012 noch mal?
> 2013 wollen wir dann wieder bissel was organisieren.
> ...



Ja 2012 wird denke ich nichts mehr und Anfang 2013 ist das andere Bein dran, so das ich zum Saisonstart März 13 wieder fit bin!

Freu mich schon wieder auf euch 

paul


----------



## riderhardy (15. November 2012)

Moin

@ Paul : und wir uns auf dich , alter Knabe, hehe


----------



## Marcel82 (15. November 2012)

@Beton-Paul : Wenn dann hab ich das mit dem Schlauch total vergessen, aber ich glaub net...


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. November 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @all : Sonntag 11.00 Uhr Treff  Bahnhof in Bietigheim, Parkplätze sind vorhanden
> Robby hat was geplant, wenn er wieder fit ist, hehe, sonst habe ich ne Tour im Kopf


 
Gibts da schon mehr Infos?
Strecke?
Länge?HM?
Schwierigkeitsgrad?
Dauer?
Einkehrmöglichkeit?
Bikewaschmöglichkeit?


----------



## Chuck88 (16. November 2012)

Moin Moin, also erst ma nehme ich auch ein Trikot. Gibt es schon einen Termin zur Anprobe, bzw gehen wir alle
Gemeinsam hin zB am Wochende bzw. Freitag (da wo die meisten halt können) oder kann jeder wie er Zeit hat bei der Firma auftauchen in einem gewissen Zeitraum vo ka 2 Wochen oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver.87 (16. November 2012)

Moin, ich nehm auch ein Trikot.

Steht die Form denn jetzt schon fest, also eher weit geschnitten oder eher eng anliegend?

Bin Sonntag wahrscheinlich auch dabei, fährt jemand von Marbach aus zum Treffpunkt?

vg Sven


----------



## riderhardy (16. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Gibts da schon mehr Infos?
> Strecke?
> Länge?HM?
> Schwierigkeitsgrad?
> ...



Moin

Robert fragen


----------



## Robby2107 (16. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Gibts da schon mehr Infos?
> Strecke?
> Länge?HM?
> Schwierigkeitsgrad?
> ...


Da habe ich was angefangen mit meiner Auflistung damals. 

*Strecke:* Auf jeden Fall mal in den Forst rein und Wegbeschaffenheit anschauen. Je nachdem wie schlammig es ist, legen wir dann den restlichen Streckenverlauf mit mehr oder weniger Trailanteil fest.
*Länge:* gemütliche 40-50km, denke ich
*Schwierigkeitsgrad:* S0-S2
*Dauer:* 3-5 Stunden (je nach Streckenwahl)
*Einkehrmöglichkeiten:* Läßt sich auf Wunsch einrichten
*Bikewaschmöglichkeiten:* ehern weniger, da es Sonntag ist und keine "Cleanparks" offen haben werden.


----------



## xAbraxas (16. November 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Da habe ich was angefangen mit meiner Auflistung damals.
> 
> *Strecke:* Auf jeden Fall mal in den Forst rein und Wegbeschaffenheit anschauen. Je nachdem wie schlammig es ist, legen wir dann den restlichen Streckenverlauf mit mehr oder weniger Trailanteil fest.
> *Länge:* gemütliche 40-50km, denke ich
> ...


 
 gut, daß du es angefangen hast! Läßt kaum Interpretationen bzgl. 
Länge/Dauer/Können zu und man kann sich auf die Tour einstellen. 

Bis Sonntag..

Mo


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. November 2012)

Na so lass ich mir das gefallen u. ist eh schon lange Standart bei den DIMB IG`s.
Kurz Daten u. Fakten u. alle wissen beschoid!


----------



## riderhardy (16. November 2012)

Moin

Wenn das unbedingt gebraucht wird dieser bürokratische Kram,komisch, in Besigheim brauchen wir das nicht, und wir fahren so schon seit 8 Jahren durchs Gelände und haben auch ohne diesen schreibkram viel Spaß


----------



## derEgmont (16. November 2012)

Hi,

am Samstag gehe ich am Schloss Solitude biken (bisschen rumhüpfen), Treffpunkt wer auch möchte ist:

Ich habe leider vorher keine Zeit gehabt mich zum Spruch zu äußern, möchte aber noch folgenden ins Rennen schicken:
*
"Search for the holy trail" *

das war mal das Fazit von Kranked 1 oder 2 (letzte Szene - ein Kumpel ruft seinen bike-buddy an und fragt "Search for the holy trail?" und er springt auf sein bike und fährt los...

Als Gruppennamen finde ich "MTB Ludwigsburg" auch am besten. Habe für einen Spruch abgestimmt aber wenn jemand den obigen auch gut findet könnten wir den vieleicht noch aufnehmen?

Entschuldigt bitte für die späte Rückmeldung!


----------



## derEgmont (16. November 2012)

Jetzt auch mit Treffpunkt:


http://maps.google.com/maps?q=weili...&panoid=qkzSh3xLd5LffDjZjQLNZw&cbp=12,85,,0,0


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (16. November 2012)

Hallo hab heute eine neue Designvorlage für unser Trikot bekommen.









Find ich persönlich sehr gut. Die Werbung auf der front Seite kommt noch weg und kommt auf den rechten Ärmel. 

Es wird ein langärmliches DH Trikot wo man eng oder lässig 
durch Wahl der Grösse aussuchen kann.


  @Touren bürokraten

Sind auch Toiletten vorhanden??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (16. November 2012)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Hallo hab heute eine neue Designvorlage für unser Trikot bekommen.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 241169
> ...




Der ist gut , hehe, Super gut


----------



## Marcel82 (16. November 2012)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Hallo hab heute eine neue Designvorlage für unser Trikot bekommen.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 241169
> ...


 

Jep, den find ich auch sehr gut!

Vorne noch n cooles MTB Bild mit Spruch und hinten der Name, dann ists meiner Ansicht nach Perfekt!


----------



## Chuck88 (16. November 2012)

Also ich würde sagen wenn Bild dann hinten und erlich gesagt findendes so schon perfekt also ohne Bild nur hinten statt MTB Ludwigsburg einen Spruch. Schlicht und perfekt. 
Und es wurde doch gesagt es gehen nur zwei Sachen, also Spruch und Bild oder Bild und Teamname etc.? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Marcel82 (16. November 2012)

derEgmont schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am Samstag gehe ich am Schloss Solitude biken (bisschen rumhüpfen), Treffpunkt wer auch möchte ist:
> 
> ...


 
Ja, MTB Ludwigsburg find ich auch am besten!

Die aktuelle Abstimmung kann ich leider net ändern, müsste ne neue starten... Ist kein Aufwand, aber hab die Befürchtung, dass nachher keiner mehr durchblickt, was aktuell ist  darum:

*An alle: Spruch in neue Abstimmung aufnehmen?*


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (16. November 2012)

Wie wär es ohne Spruch


----------



## Marcel82 (16. November 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Also ich würde sagen wenn Bild dann hinten und erlich gesagt findendes so schon perfekt also ohne Bild nur hinten statt MTB Ludwigsburg einen Spruch. Schlicht und perfekt.
> Und es wurde doch gesagt es gehen nur zwei Sachen, also Spruch und Bild oder Bild und Teamname etc.? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


 
Eigendlich hast recht, das Design find ich so auch schon klasse, n Bild dazu würd irgendwie aufgezwungen aussehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel82 (16. November 2012)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Wie wär es ohne Spruch


 
Ich glaub direkt übers Forum kommen wir so net wirklich weiter...
Denk mehrere Abstimmungen zusammengefasst nach ner gewissen Frist für Vorschläge über Bild: ja/nein, wenn ja welches; Spruch: ja/,nein, wenn ja welcher; Gruppenname welcher; DH Shirt oder "Wurstpelle" (k.A. wie das richtig heißt ) und Design wäre am Besten, dann wären alle Unklarheiten beseitigt und keiner kann sich beschweren... Oder hab ich was vergessen?

Ach ja, und am Ende ne Liste erstellen, wer davon eins oder mehrere haben will...


----------



## riderhardy (16. November 2012)

Moin

Wir können noch Abstimmungen machen solang wie wir wollen
Das Trikot in dieser Form ist denke ich fast perfekt, machen wir hält noch nen Spruch drauf, wohin denn?, aufm Rücken haben die meisten nen Rucksack
Wohin also?


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. November 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Wir können noch Abstimmungen machen solang wie wir wollen
> Das Trikot in dieser Form ist denke ich fast perfekt, machen wir hält noch nen Spruch drauf, wohin denn?, aufm Rücken haben die meisten nen Rucksack
> Wohin also?


 
Warum die Eile?
Gibts da Winterrabatt?
Rabatt für Schnellentschlossene?

MTB Ludwigsburg finde ich jetzt nicht so dolle....
Es geht doch auch mal in Bietigheim od. Marbach los?
Kann man sich nicht was Spezielles für die Gruppe ausdenken, in dem sich Jeder wieder findet?

Dann noch ne Frage>das Triko Design haben nur wir od. ist das auch ne RSV Besigheim Triko?
...meine was auf der alten version am Kragen gelesen zu haben...

Und noch mal zu der Tourankündigung:
Finde das schon sehr wichtig, wenn wir einen offenen Treff haben u. der dazu hier im Forum/Topic angekündigt wird, dass man wenigstens kurz Daten/Fakten nennt um event. neue Mitfahrer (wie es schon oft vorgekommen ist), die hier mitlesen u. Interesse haben, nicht über bzw. unterfordert fühlen?
Ein kurzer Standart wie es der Robby schön bei uns eingeführt hat finde ich mehr als Klasse

CU
T.


----------



## Marcel82 (16. November 2012)

Abstimmung darüber, ob abgestimmt wird?


----------



## riderhardy (16. November 2012)

Moin

Über die Tourankundigungen kann man diskutieren, ich finde das ein wenig übertrieben,
aber wer es braucht kann es ja schreiben .

Trikots, es gibt keinen Winter Rabatt, hehe, wir haben noch Zeit, aber vielleicht bekommen 
wir das ja bis Ende des Jahres hin

Das Trikot Design stammt aus der Feder vom Frank, der auch bei uns den Boas mitradlen, 
er hat im Zuge der Trikotgestalltung wahrscheinlich das Logo mitverwendet
Wenn wir uns die zulegen sollten, werden die nur für uns sein

Bisher kam kein negatives Wort über MTB Ludwigsburg , wir sind doch alle aus diesem 
Landkreis, also ich kann mich schon damit identifizieren

Aber auch hier muss ja nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen sein

Bis Sonntag, freu mich auf ne schöne Tour


----------



## Marcel82 (16. November 2012)

Also wäre damit alles geklärt...
Wir stimmen ab, da es den meißten gefallen soll und sich so jeder einbringen kann.
Ich nehm das gerne in die Hand und werde morgen, wenn es kein anderer unbedingt machen möchte einen Aufruf für die Ideensammlung, die dann per PM an mich gesendet wird, machen.
Um in naher Zukunft zu einem Ergebnis zu kommen, beträgt die Frist für Ideensammlung und Abstimmung je 2 Wochen + eine weitere für eine 2. Abstimmung bei Unentschieden...

Wobei... Für die 1. Abstimmung reicht 1 Woche, da dann ja alle interessenten schon bescheid wissen...


----------



## Krid11 (17. November 2012)

Habe auch noch ein Vorschlag.
Wie wäre es mit "MTB Group". Wäre nicht so ortsbezogen.


----------



## Marcel82 (17. November 2012)

Hey, der Aufruf mit Zeitplan kommt erst morgen, komm heut Net Heim, sry


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. November 2012)

Wollte nur kurz ein Bild vom letzten Mi. nachreichen ;-)



Bis morgen..
CU
T.


----------



## winklem (17. November 2012)

derEgmont schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> am Samstag gehe ich am Schloss Solitude biken (bisschen rumhüpfen), Treffpunkt wer auch möchte ist:




Hi derEgmont,

war super euch mal kennen gelernt zu haben. 

MTB_Tom war mal wieder zu lange in der Rofa.


Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (17. November 2012)




----------



## MTB_Tom (18. November 2012)

winklem schrieb:


> Hi derEgmont,
> 
> war super euch mal kennen gelernt zu haben.
> 
> ...


 
Ja sorry..aber das nöchste mal bestimmt
Dafür war es heute sehr lustig...
Übrigends, wir bieten auch Tauch u. Schwimmkurse bei unseren Touren an!
Nächsten Mi. bin ich ja leider nicht dabei, aber ich versuche die Leihklamotten dem Hardy mit zu geben.
Danke an die Spender

Grüßle
Tom


----------



## boernie (18. November 2012)

also das Trikot ist super wie es stoffel gepostet hat


----------



## Marcel82 (18. November 2012)

*Hallo alle zusammen!*

Da wir hier irgendwie net so richtig zu nem Ergebnis kommen und es recht unübersichtlich ist, schickt bitte die Vorschläge per PM an mich. Ich fasse dann alles zusammen, so dass abgestimmt werden kann.

Es geht um: Spruch, Bild, Gruppenname, Design
Die Ideensammlung endet am 2.12.!

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Robby2107 (19. November 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> *Hallo alle zusammen!*
> 
> Da wir hier irgendwie net so richtig zu nem Ergebnis kommen und es recht unübersichtlich ist, schickt bitte die Vorschläge per PM an mich. Ich fasse dann alles zusammen, so dass abgestimmt werden kann.
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Marcel,

das Design selber ist eigentlich schon geklärt (siehe Posts vom Hardy und Stoffel). 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Robby2107 (19. November 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> .
> *...*
> *Bikewaschmöglichkeiten:* ehern weniger, da es Sonntag ist und keine "Cleanparks" offen haben werden.


 

Ein entschlossenes Abbiegen in die Enz hat es am Sonntag auch getan. Das nenne ich mal Einsatz!!


----------



## xAbraxas (19. November 2012)

Respekt, daß du die Tour fortgesetzt hast. Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, oder die Enz. 
Ich hoffe, dir bleiben ne Erkältung oder Schlimmeres erspart..  

Mo


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. November 2012)

xAbraxas schrieb:


> Respekt, daß du die Tour fortgesetzt hast. Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, oder die Enz.
> Ich hoffe, dir bleiben ne Erkältung oder Schlimmeres erspart..
> 
> Mo


 
Bis jetzt sieht es gut aus...den Rest schwitze ich heute in der Sauna raus
Wie geht es den anderen Bruchpiloten/in?

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:
Wie wäre das Interesse nach ner CC Tour an einem We?
Also eher Forstautobahn...nix Treppen od. Drops!
Eher KM u. flott...
Wer hat Interesse u. an welchem Tag?
Eher Sa. od. So.?
Hab da ein paar Anfragen...

Grüßle
T.


----------



## riderhardy (19. November 2012)

Moin

Hoffe es ist alles klar Tom
Cc Tour , gerne , mir wäre halt ein Sonntag lieber, Pass mich aber der Mehrheit selbstverständlich an
Bis Mittwoch denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (19. November 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Hoffe es ist alles klar Tom
> Cc Tour , gerne , mir wäre halt ein Sonntag lieber, Pass mich aber der Mehrheit selbstverständlich an
> Bis Mittwoch denne


 
Bis jetzt scho u. bei Dir?
Rippen schmerzen?
Ira auch i.O.?

Denke die CC-Tour oder Thema "Waldautobahn" wird wohl eher der Sa.,da nicht so viel Fußgänger,Hundebesitzer unterwegs sind .
Hat man gestern gut gesehen, was da auf den Wegen unterwegs ist....
Abr bis jetzt bist Du der Einzige der ne RM gemacht hat.

Ach ja...der 28.11.(Mi.) mach ich ne DIMB Tour.
Thema wird "CC-Tour bzw. Waldautobahn" sein.
Also nichts mit Droops/Stäffele etc.
Wer trotzdem Lust hat ist gerne eingeladen bzw. wir legen unseren Treff zusammen?!Würd mich freuen
Treffpunkt: 1700 wie gehabt in LB/Schloß
Strecke: 30-50km/500hm;2-3h;S0-S1
Die Tour bin ich noch am zusammensetzen...

Grüße
T.


----------



## riderhardy (19. November 2012)

Moin

Bei mir ist soweit alles klar, keine Schmerzen, IRA ist im Geschäft, denke d ist auch alles ok
Am 28.11 kann ich leider nicht , habe Spatschicht, ne Woche später würde gehen


----------



## cr4shrid3 (19. November 2012)

Dann kann ich endlich mein 29" hardtail benutzen, gut weil der Dämpfer eingeschickt werden muss 

Also ich bin dabei....


----------



## Robby2107 (19. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...
> Ira auch i.O.?
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Kann ich noch nicht sagen, wenn dann kurzfristig. 

Ira hat es auch erwischt??


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. November 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Kann ich noch nicht sagen, wenn dann kurzfristig.
> 
> Ira hat es auch erwischt??


 
nur ein Salto vor der Fischhütte...nix wildes


----------



## riderhardy (19. November 2012)

Moin

@ Robby: IRA hatte auch nen Sturz, kurz vor mir und unserem 
Bademeister( nicht sauer sein Tom), hehe, ist aber ok, sie ist im Geschäft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (19. November 2012)

Und für alle die, die nicht so oft auf ihr Handy schaun

Mittwoch 17.00 Uhr Treffpunkt am Schloss

Nette Runde , mal sehen wie lang und wohin ist ne Überraschung 

Lampe nicht vergessen!!!


----------



## Robby2107 (19. November 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @ Robby: IRA hatte auch nen Sturz, kurz vor mir und unserem
> Bademeister( nicht sauer sein Tom), hehe, ist aber ok, sie ist im Geschäft


 
Ach jetzt ... ich erinnere mich. Als sie etwas ungestüm durch das Buschwerk rauschte ... 

Zum Glück ist bei allen 3en nix großartig passiert!! Wünsch den leicht ledierten gute Besserung und hoffe beim Tom hat auch die Technik (Kamera, Handy,...) alles gute überstanden.


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. November 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Bei mir ist soweit alles klar, keine Schmerzen, IRA ist im Geschäft, denke d ist auch alles ok
> Am 28.11 kann ich leider nicht , habe Spatschicht, ne Woche später würde gehen



Alter was ist denn passiert?

Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wollte nur kurz ein Bild vom letzten Mi. nachreichen ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He cooles Bild, sieht aus wie auf einem Friedhof


----------



## Marcel82 (19. November 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,
> 
> das Design selber ist eigentlich schon geklärt (siehe Posts vom Hardy und Stoffel).
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann das auch lassen, aber wenn ichs mach, dann richtig... 
Im Endeffekt ists ja so, dass alles schon mehrmals geklärt war, aber immer irgendjemand mit irgendetwas unzufrieden war...
Es gibt da 2 Möglichkeiten: Einer erstellt das Teil und wers will nimmts, oder alle dürfen sich mit einbringen.
Aber dass manche ignoriert werden und andere net, geht halt net, das gibt u.U. böses Blut


----------



## Ra.Bretzeln (19. November 2012)

Hallo Leutle, 

ich wollte Euch auf den SoFa Jubiride aufmerksam machen. Der findet bestimmt schon seit 10 Jahren immer am Ersten Advent statt und ist immer ein mords Gaudi. Zuerst eine schöne MTB Tour durch die Stuttgarter Wälder und anschließend Glühweintrinken auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. 

Da die Leute von überall herkommen, ist es auch eine gute Möglichkeit Kontakte zu anderen Fahrgemeinschaften zu knüpfen. 

Treffpunkt ist die Straßenbahnhaltestelle "Stelle" um 13.00 h am Sonntag den 02.12.12

Einige Impression findet Ihr hier: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=495824

Grüsse vom ra.


----------



## Robby2107 (19. November 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Ich kann das auch lassen, aber wenn ichs mach, dann richtig...
> Im Endeffekt ists ja so, dass alles schon mehrmals geklärt war, aber immer irgendjemand mit irgendetwas unzufrieden war...
> Es gibt da 2 Möglichkeiten: Einer erstellt das Teil und wers will nimmts, oder alle dürfen sich mit einbringen.
> Aber dass manche ignoriert werden und andere net, geht halt net, das gibt u.U. böses Blut


 
Hallo Marcel,

das war nicht böse gemeint und ich bin froh daß es jemand in die Hand nimmt mit der Abstimmung.


----------



## boernie (19. November 2012)

hört sich mal gut an


----------



## Marcel82 (19. November 2012)

hey robby, kein ding... so leicht lass ich mich doch net ärgern, das ist neutral und sachlich gemeint 
ich will mich da mit dem abstimmungszeugs net aufdrängen oder wichtig machen, sondern klarschiff machen... ich find die shirt vorschläge klasse, aber n paar sind wohl net wirklich zufrieden, so wies aussieht. wird man ja aber in den nächsten tagen sehen, ob überhaupt noch änderungsvorschläge kommen...


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (22. November 2012)

So hier das endgültige entwurf.







Grundfarbe auch vorne Schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel82 (22. November 2012)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> So hier das endgültige entwurf.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 241434
> ...


 
Nice!


----------



## riderhardy (22. November 2012)

Moin


Super


----------



## Chuck88 (23. November 2012)

Leider geil


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. November 2012)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Leider geil


 
Alles klar heute bei Dir?
Hab die Lampe wieder gefunden...
....lag Zuhause auf dem Tisch!
Hab sie irgend wie aus dem Triko genommen...man man.

Geht am Sonntag was?

Generell mal ne Frage in die Runde:
Wer hätte den Interesse auch am Samstag zu fahren?
Ich persöhnlich finde den Samstag besser.
Wir sind aber mitlerweile so viele MTB`ler/innen, dass wir auch Sa. u. So. fahren könnten.
Was meint ihr dazu?

Grüßle
T.


----------



## Chuck88 (23. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Alles klar heute bei Dir?
> Hab die Lampe wieder gefunden...
> ....lag Zuhause auf dem Tisch!
> Hab sie irgend wie aus dem Triko genommen...man man.
> ...



Bist noch gut Heim gekommen?
Glück gehabt , hab aber auch net gesehen das sie rausgefallen is. 
Also ich wäre am liebsten für Samstag, statt Sonntag.
Wenn wir viele sind könne wir auch zwei Gruppen machen bzw abgewechseln ein ma am Sonntag und dann ma an einem Samtag


----------



## riderhardy (23. November 2012)

Moin

So sollten wir das machen, abwechselnd sa oder so, mir persönlich ist halt der Sonntag lieber, Samstag ist halt bis man biken geht der Tag im Arsch, kannst kaum was erledigen, siehe Besigheim, da wurde der Samstag auch eingestellt weil keiner so richtig Lust und Laune hatte sich zu stressen


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. November 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> So sollten wir das machen, abwechselnd sa oder so, mir persönlich ist halt der Sonntag lieber, Samstag ist halt bis man biken geht der Tag im Arsch, kannst kaum was erledigen, siehe Besigheim, da wurde der Samstag auch eingestellt weil keiner so richtig Lust und Laune hatte sich zu stressen


 
Es soll aber auch MTB`ler geben, die gerne Sa. etwas länger ausgehen u. dann Sonntags nicht immer Lust haben früh am Start zu stehen
Sa. kann es auch die Möglichkeit geben kurz beim Supermarkt Getränke nachzufassen...So. bleibt da nur die Tanke.
Zudem ist Sonntags meist die Rad/Wanderwege dermaßen überlaufen...
Abwechslung od. auch spontan an beiden Tagen wer will


----------



## sharky (23. November 2012)

hallo zusammen,

ich würde diesen sonntag bei ner runde gerne mitfahren, so ihr mich denn mitnehmt  
kenne hier leider noch keine strecken und würde mich freuen, bike-anschluss zu finden

gruß
sharky


----------



## riderhardy (23. November 2012)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Es soll aber auch MTB`ler geben, die gerne Sa. etwas länger ausgehen u. dann Sonntags nicht immer Lust haben früh am Start zu stehen
> Sa. kann es auch die Möglichkeit geben kurz beim Supermarkt Getränke nachzufassen...So. bleibt da nur die Tanke.
> Zudem ist Sonntags meist die Rad/Wanderwege dermaßen überlaufen...
> Abwechslung od. auch spontan an beiden Tagen wer will



Moin 

Sagte ich doch , jeder wie er will, wie erwähnt, haben wir das in besigheim 
Wegen fehlender Resonanz samstags eingestellt
Aber , bitte, jetzt nicht wieder ne Abstimmung hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (23. November 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Sagte ich doch , jeder wie er will, wie erwähnt, haben wir das in besigheim
> Wegen fehlender Resonanz samstags eingestellt
> Aber , bitte, jetzt nicht wieder ne Abstimmung hier


 
Na ja...bei unserem LB-Treff gibts Pro-Sa.-Stimmen
Machen wir dann spontan.


----------



## riderhardy (23. November 2012)

Moin

Ich sagte auch nicht das alle für den Sonntag sind, aber sonntags kann man hält
nicht einkaufen oder shoppen gehen gelle
Machen wir das halt spontan , genau


----------



## Beton-Paul (23. November 2012)

He Stoffel, geiles Shirt, will ich auf alle Fälle haben!

Paul


----------



## Marcel82 (23. November 2012)

Also ich geh am Sonntag mit nem Kumpel im Forst Springen, sofern wir wegen DH am Samstag in Korb noch in der Lage dazu sind  Es geht dabei aber rein nur ums Springen, d.h. großteils hoch schieben  Wer Lust hat, darf sich natürlich anschließen!


----------



## Carcass (23. November 2012)

Korb is nich ohne und schieben muss mana uch


----------



## riderhardy (23. November 2012)

Moin

Und zwar ganz schön lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (23. November 2012)

Wenn man ganz runterfährt ja. Aber gegen Korb is die Proline von Albstatd nen Singletrail! Die haben die Strecke derb gebaut ist eine reine Downhillstrecke da is nich viel mit verschnaufen stellenweise find ich es zu arg weils mmn so ne Materialkostspielige strecke.


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (23. November 2012)

Hallo 

also ich Poste mal für Sonntag Tour

Sonntag 25.11.2012
Uhrzeit: 10:30Uhr
Ort: Bietigheim Hoffmeister Parkplatz
Richtung : Forst Richtung Besigheim
Länge: 35-45km
Dauer:3-5 Stunden
Trails:S0 bis S2
Einkehrmöglichkeiten: Läßt sich auf Wunsch einrichten
Toilette: Viele bis sehr Viele
Bikewaschmöglichkeiten: Hoffe ich dieses Mal nicht!!!
Highlights: mal schauen.


hoffe auf zahlreiches erscheinen!


----------



## Marcel82 (23. November 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Korb is nich ohne und schieben muss mana uch


 
Klar, deswegen hab ich da ja so bock drauf! ...also net unbedingt wegem schieben...


----------



## Marcel82 (23. November 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Und zwar ganz schön lang


 
Das stimmt, bei 1km Streckenlänge wird´s schon n bissl dauern. Die Strecke sieht aber zumindest auf den Videos echt gut und technisch aus, so dass es sich wahrscheinlich lohnt


----------



## Carcass (24. November 2012)

Sind halt paar dinge die nicht ohne sind und sehr sehr steil. Also Vorsichtig


----------



## riderhardy (24. November 2012)

Moin

Andi dem kann ich nur zustimmen


----------



## driver.87 (24. November 2012)

@Stoffel:

Also erstmal sieht das Trikot geil aus, ich nehm auf jeden Fall auch eins 

Aber: Finde es so wie auf deinem Bild sogar noch besser, sprich vorne braun und hinten schwarz. Dieser Kontrast hat was. Einfarbig sind ja die meisten Trikots und durch diesen Farbwechsel von braun zu schwarz fällt es sicherlich nochmal mehr auf.

Was meint ihr?


----------



## Chuck88 (24. November 2012)

Also ich bin morgen dabei


----------



## boernie (24. November 2012)

jupp genau dad denke ich auch nicht


----------



## Marcel82 (24. November 2012)

n großteil der strecke bei korb kann man schon gut fahren ist nur leider für meinen geschmack etwas zu verbaut... macht aber trotzdem richtig laune!

hier das vid:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OApzv6LxhJo&feature=plcp"]Korb 24.11.12 ODB - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (25. November 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> n großteil der strecke bei korb kann man schon gut fahren ist nur leider für meinen geschmack etwas zu verbaut... macht aber trotzdem richtig laune!
> 
> hier das vid:
> Korb 24.11.12 ODB - YouTube



He Marcel, wie läuft es denn da in Korb, muss mn sich da irgend wie Anmelden, kennst du da jemand !? Würde auch mal gerne dort fahren!

Sieht cool aus.

Paul


----------



## Marcel82 (25. November 2012)

Hi Paul, die Strecke ist eigendlich nur fÃ¼r Vereinsmitglieder (ab nÃ¤chstem Jahr knapp 108â¬ Beitrag  ). N Kumpel hat aber den Chef dort angerufen und gefragt, ob wir da mal fahren dÃ¼rfen.
Wenn man einfach so hingeht, kanns halt u.U. sein, dass man weggeschickt wird...


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. November 2012)

Na das ist ja schon ne Stange Geld, da kann ich ein paar mal nach Beerfelden gehen und hab nen Lift!

Schade aber danke für die Info


----------



## riderhardy (25. November 2012)

Moin

Ich kenn da auch nen paar Leute, man kann da mal
mitfahren, aber Paul hat recht , Beerfelden bietet mehr


----------



## Marcel82 (26. November 2012)

Ja, der Beitrag ist viel zu viel, dann lieber Albstadt oder Beerfelden... Aber so wies aussieht gibts bald ne Alternative mit Lift in der Nähe 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&discussionid=6165


----------



## Carcass (26. November 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Ja, der Beitrag ist viel zu viel, dann lieber Albstadt oder Beerfelden... Aber so wies aussieht gibts bald ne Alternative mit Lift in der Nähe
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&discussionid=6165



Also meines Wissens nach sollte man einfach nicht unbedingt wärend den Trainingszeiten dort Fahren. Korb is ne extreme strecke ohne Flow da gibts besseres. Bis zur Park eröffnung dauerts noch bissle bisdahin muss man halt Downhill auf der Playstation fahren


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. November 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> n großteil der strecke bei korb kann man schon gut fahren ist nur leider für meinen geschmack etwas zu verbaut... macht aber trotzdem richtig laune!
> 
> hier das vid:
> Korb 24.11.12 ODB - YouTube


 
Hast schön gemacht
War mir aber schon vor 2 jahren etwas zu heftig...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7435065&postcount=86

Grüßle
T.


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. November 2012)

Auch hier kurz:
Die Mi.-Tour fällt leider dem Wetter zum Opfer!
Aber auf ein Neues nächsten Mi. ;-)
Allerdings bin ich da raus wegen W.-Feier.
Sportliche
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (27. November 2012)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> Ja, der Beitrag ist viel zu viel, dann lieber Albstadt oder Beerfelden... Aber so wies aussieht gibts bald ne Alternative mit Lift in der Nähe
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&discussionid=6165



Da gab es ja schon mal was aber ohne Lift, wenn die das realisieren, könnte man schon mal ein Tag dort fahren gehn, wäre ich gleich dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (27. November 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Da gab es ja schon mal was aber ohne Lift, wenn die das realisieren, könnte man schon mal ein Tag dort fahren gehn, wäre ich gleich dabei!


 
Könnte man auch hinradeln..Bike bespaßen...u. wieder zurück


----------



## Beton-Paul (27. November 2012)

Ja genau das wäre cool


----------



## Carcass (27. November 2012)

Die sind mega am Bauen vllt wird des ding bis nächstes Jahr fertig. Ich hab mich jedenfalls endlich mit nem Heckträger ausgestattet  Sommer gehts nach Portes Du Soleil kann garnimmer warten


----------



## riderhardy (28. November 2012)

Moin Andi

Dann sehen wir uns da, ist der absolute Hammer,wann willst dahin?

Wäre toll wenn das klappen würde dort

Ab Dezember fährt ja auch die S Bahn nach Backnang 
über Marbach, dann kann man auch mit öffentlichen 
dort hinkommen:


----------



## Marcel82 (28. November 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Also meines Wissens nach sollte man einfach nicht unbedingt wärend den Trainingszeiten dort Fahren. Korb is ne extreme strecke ohne Flow da gibts besseres. Bis zur Park eröffnung dauerts noch bissle bisdahin muss man halt Downhill auf der Playstation fahren


 
Will dir da beim 1. Satz net widersprechen, hab meine Infos schließlich net aus 1. Hand... 
Klar, besseres gibt´s immer. Aber ich find gerade weil sie anspruchsvoll ist macht sie Spaß! Ne Downhillstrecke ist ja schließlich kein normaler Waldtrail. Kommt immer drauf an, was man fahren will


----------



## Marcel82 (28. November 2012)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Da gab es ja schon mal was aber ohne Lift, wenn die das realisieren, könnte man schon mal ein Tag dort fahren gehn, wäre ich gleich dabei!


 
Klar, im Optimalfall, wenn die regelmäßige Öffnungszeiten einführen und die Strecken i.O. sind, werd ich dort sogar garantiert ziemlich oft sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (28. November 2012)

Dachte an Ende Juni Anfang Juli um den Dreh die Trails sind sehr heftig wie ich gehört hab aber ich hab vor viel zu trainieren. Hab schon vor das ich min 2 mal pro Monat in Park gehe eventuell oeffters wenn's vom Wetter und der Zeit passt.


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. November 2012)

Nach Stuttgart sollten wir auch mal gehen, wäre halt auch um`s Eck, und mit der Bahn vom Marienplatz wieder hoch wäre ja auch mal cool!


----------



## riderhardy (28. November 2012)

Moin

Ist Super da geworden in stuggi, macht Laune, nen tagesticket nehmen
und so oft fahren wie du willst


----------



## Carcass (28. November 2012)

Ich dachte Stuttgart ist noch nicht fertig? Also zumindest sagte man mir das


----------



## riderhardy (28. November 2012)

Moin

Da kann man mittlerweile schon einiges fahren, jetzt gerade nicht, hehe


----------



## derEgmont (28. November 2012)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> So hier das endgültige entwurf.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 241434
> ...



Gefällt mir auch!


----------



## cr4shrid3 (1. Dezember 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand?

Gruss


----------



## boernie (1. Dezember 2012)

muss schaffen sonst ja


----------



## Oberst_cb (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo alle zusammen,
 ich bin neu in der Region LB und erhoffe mir über den weg das ich Anschluss zu anderen MTB Fahrern bekomme.


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Oberst CD, wenn du bock auf biken hast bist du hier genau richtig!
Herzlich Wilkommen
Wo kommst du her was fährst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin

Wie Paul schon sagte, hier bist an der richtigen Stelle
Wir radeln meistens Mittwochs und versuchen auch am we
mal zusammen was zu fahren


----------



## Oberst_cb (4. Dezember 2012)

Geboren bin ich in Cottbus und wegen der Arbeit hat es mich nach Tamm verschlagen.
Einmal Fahr ich ein Focus highland Peak custom und ein Canyon von den fumic Brüdern

Grüß Stephan


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Dezember 2012)

Verstärkung aus der Lausitz. 
Herzlich Willkommen

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Dezember 2012)

Oberst_cb schrieb:


> Geboren bin ich in Cottbus und wegen der Arbeit hat es mich nach Tamm verschlagen.
> Einmal Fahr ich ein Focus highland Peak custom und ein Canyon von den fumic Brüdern
> 
> Grüß Stephan


 
Herzlich willkommen im Ländle
Im Winter sieht es eher schlecht aus mit Touren (wetterabhängig).
Aber ab u. zu wird gefahren...einfach hier reinschaun
Also bis bald.
Grüße
T.


----------



## Robby2107 (6. Dezember 2012)

Scheint, daß wir am Sonntag die Winterreifen auf dem Rad brauchen.


----------



## boernie (6. Dezember 2012)

wie spike reifen


----------



## riderhardy (6. Dezember 2012)

Moin

Hehe, sehen wir dann, freu mich auf ne schöne Tour


----------



## riderhardy (7. Dezember 2012)

Moin

Sonntag wollen wir mal mal los
Treffpunkt : Schloss Ludwigsburg, Eingang Bärenwiese 
 Zeit: 11.00 Uhr 

Wer Lust hat .....


----------



## Oberst_cb (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß. Ich muss leider arbeiten, sonst wehre ich mit gekommen.
Aber ich hab dann zwei Wochen frei, dann bin ich mit dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (11. Dezember 2012)

wer fährt morgen Abend?


----------



## exilschwabe (11. Dezember 2012)

ich werd dabei sein!
17:00Uhr in Lubu.


----------



## boernie (11. Dezember 2012)

supi


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Dezember 2012)

Bin auch nicht dabei.
Kletterhalle ruft ;-)
Viel Spaß Euch.
CU
T.


----------



## Krid11 (12. Dezember 2012)

Bin auch nicht dabei.
Habe gerade meine Mittagspause und den super Sonneschein genutzt. Einmal Lemberg/7 Eichen hin und zurück. Mit Spikes. Macht voll Laune. 
Bis nächstes mal.


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Hat jemand von euch nächste Woche schon Urlaub??

Wehr hat Lust am Sonntag 23.12 Ski fahren zu gehen?? 
Mit derm Zug von stuttgart nach Oberstdorf mit dem wochenendticket.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (16. Dezember 2012)

ich kann kein Ski fahren


----------



## Beton-Paul (17. Dezember 2012)

ich kann Ski fahren aber ich will nicht 
Hihi

Danke für das Angebot aber ich hab mit Skifahren aufgehört weil es mir zu teuer war (und zu kalt)


----------



## Krid11 (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach nur Langlauf. War letztes Wochenende endlich mal wieder. Schade das es jetzt schon wieder so eine Hitze ist.


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Dezember 2012)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Ich mach nur Langlauf. War letztes Wochenende endlich mal wieder. Schade das es jetzt schon wieder so eine Hitze ist.


 
Hab ich auch letzten Winter probiert...im Erzgebirge...da gibt es lange u. viel Schnee zum LL
Diesen Winter wohl eher wieder Abfahrt
Viel Spaß am Mi.
CU
T.


----------



## Oberst_cb (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann leider kein Ski fahren, aber Fahrrad fahren geht. 
Wann fährt ihr mal wieder.weil ich hab Urlaub


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo
Wir fahren am
Mittwoch 19.12.12
Trefpunkte:
Marbach Fussgängerbrücke 17:00 Uhr
Und Steinheim Lokomotive 17:20 Uhr
2-3h 25-35km


----------



## Oberst_cb (17. Dezember 2012)

Alles klar bin dabei.
Die Fußgängerbrücke Richtung Benningen?


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Ja wir treffen uns immer auf der Seite von Marbach


----------



## Oberst_cb (17. Dezember 2012)

Cool dann sehen wir uns morgen.
Gute Nacht 
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Dezember 2012)

Wird bei mir leider nicht klappen ...
Aber habe bald Urlaub und da kann die ein oder andere Ausfahrt kommen. 

Wenn ich mit der Reifenauswahl fertig bin ...  Ist ne Wissenschaft für sich!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (18. Dezember 2012)

Welche Größe und für was????


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Dezember 2012)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Welche Größe und für was????


 

Da genau liegt der Hund begraben: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10149965#post10149965

Für was ist schnell gesagt: Unsere Ausfahrt mit schönen Trails (gern auch in Zukunft etwas derber), soll aber auch auf dem Weg dahin oder im uphill nicht übermässig schwer gehen.

Entscheident ist aber erstmal was ich auf die Felgen ziehen darf/kann. Mit einer Maulweite von 18mm fallen die nicht üppig aus und jeder sagt was anderes über die max. Reifenbreite. 

Bin derzeit auf dem Stand: 
Vorn: Maxxis Highroller 2.35 (sind schmaller als die 2.35 vermuten lassen) oder Minion F 2.35 
Hinten: Maxxis Minion R 2.35 

Die RubberQueen wird zu breit für meine Felgen


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (18. Dezember 2012)

Continental Mountenking 2  in 2.2 Protection blackchili


----------



## riderhardy (18. Dezember 2012)

Moin

Christoph hat genau die richtige Wahl getroffen, ich würde auch den Rubber Queen in 2.2 empfehlen, der ist nicht breiter als der MK


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Dezember 2012)

Habe jetzt die beiden bestellt und bin mal gespannt ...

Rubber Queen:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26229_Rubber-Queen-UST-Faltreifen-.html

MK2:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p26322_Mountain-King-II-ProTection-Faltreifen-.html


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (18. Dezember 2012)

Top so hab ich's auch Aufen stumpi


----------



## riderhardy (18. Dezember 2012)

Moin

Robby du hast die richtige Wahl getroffen, wirst Freude mit haben


----------



## cr4shrid3 (18. Dezember 2012)

@tom 

Das ist was für die vinschgau Ausfahrt 

http://youtu.be/ZRLcDchPMwQ


----------



## Marcel82 (18. Dezember 2012)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Hat jemand von euch nächste Woche schon Urlaub??
> 
> ...


 
Lust und Urlaub ja! Denk aber mal, dass ich an dem Tag zu platt zum Boarden bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (19. Dezember 2012)

wer fährt den heute vom blüba nach marbach ?


----------



## Chuck88 (19. Dezember 2012)

Moin Moin
Bin für heute leider raus, viel zu tun noch vor Weihnachten drehen bekanntlich alle durch und so auch die Kunden.... Euch aber viel Spaß beim Biken


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Dezember 2012)

boernie schrieb:


> wer fährt den heute vom blüba nach marbach ?


 
Bin auch raus für heute..sorry.
Viel Spaß Euch


----------



## exilschwabe (19. Dezember 2012)

@boernie
Ich würd nach lubu zum eingang Favorite kommen. solln wir uns dort treffen?
Sollte um 16:40Uhr dort sein. könnten dann oben durch die Weinberge nach Marbach fahren.


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Dezember 2012)

Bin ebenfalls raus, da es mir nicht reicht von der Zeit. 

Habe aber ab Freitag Urlaub und da gibt´s mit Sicherheit die ein oder andere Tour


----------



## boernie (19. Dezember 2012)

sorry bin leider auch raus muss länger schaffen sorry Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcel82 (20. Dezember 2012)

mal so ne blöde frage... wie siehts eigendlich mit unseren trickots aus, wer kümmert sich darum?


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (20. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Leuft alles Hardy besorgt in Kürze die Muster 
Trikos und Dan wird bestellt!!! 

Wir bestellen lange freeride und kurze freeride und wenn 
Genügend zusammen kommen auch das Rennrad Trikot .


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Dezember 2012)

Sooo, heute sind die Reifen angekommen und das Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine bessere Hälfte.


----------



## Krid11 (20. Dezember 2012)

Habe auch nochmal ne Frage zur Reifengröße. 2,4" Reifen auf 19ner Felge ? Ist das noch ok oder nich? Nach einer Tabelle auf der Schwalbe-Seite ist es bis 62mm Reifenbreite anscheinend ok. Was sagt die Gemeinde dazu?


----------



## Robby2107 (21. Dezember 2012)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Habe auch nochmal ne Frage zur Reifengröße. 2,4" Reifen auf 19ner Felge ? Ist das noch ok oder nich? Nach einer Tabelle auf der Schwalbe-Seite ist es bis 62mm Reifenbreite anscheinend ok. Was sagt die Gemeinde dazu?




Na das Thema kenn ich mittlerweile. 

Ich mache auf meine 18er demnächst RQ 2.2 und MK2 2.2 drauf. Halten sehr viele schon für zuviel 

Ich denke die 2.4er gehen schon auf die 19er, kommt aber auf den Reifendruck an den Du fahren möchtest.


----------



## cubegirl1 (23. Dezember 2012)

Huhu hier mal ein paar Termine für Marathons, alle in BaWü vielleicht hat ja wer Bock und es findet sich ne Gruppe

http://www.dirtyrace.de/
http://www.singen-bike-marathon.de/
http://www.womc.de/
http://www.radsportakademie.de/events/
http://www.ultra-bike.de/
http://www.waldhaus-bier.de/
http://www.albstadtbikemarathon.de/
http://www.hardtwaldracers.de/
http://www.trans-schwarzwald.com/      (mehrtägig)
http://www.schwarzwald-bike-marathon.de/
http://www.hohberg-bikemarathon.de/


----------



## cubegirl1 (23. Dezember 2012)

noch ein Event...

http://www.mtbrider.de/termine/specialized-sram-enduro-series/


----------



## riderhardy (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin

Dazu kommt noch der Strombike Marathon sowie der Ketterer Marathon in Wildbad

Wünsch allen frohe Weihnachten und nen guten Rutsch


----------



## cubegirl1 (23. Dezember 2012)

was sind wir froh^^


----------



## riderhardy (23. Dezember 2012)

Na denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

So kommenden Sonntag 30.12  ski fahren?
Wehr hat Lust?

http://www.bahn.de/regio_allgaeu_sc..._007=L01_S01_D001_KIN0031_schnee_express_LZ01

Mit dem Zug von Stuttgart nach Oberstdorf

59.- Bahn und Skipass


----------



## Marcel82 (25. Dezember 2012)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So kommenden Sonntag 30.12  ski fahren?
> Wehr hat Lust?
> ...


 

Hört sich klasse an, wäre dabei! Gehst du sicher hin?


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. Dezember 2012)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> So kommenden Sonntag 30.12 ski fahren?
> Wehr hat Lust?
> ...


 
Super Angebot!
Bin aber ED...
Viel Spaß Euch allen...
CU
T.


----------



## boernie (26. Dezember 2012)

hey Leute mal Ne Frage wer von euch hat bock dieses Jahr noch ein paar km aufs bike spulen?
wenn das Wetter mitmacht natürlich


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallo

Ja Sonntag geh ich ski fahren, 30.12 Zug fährt 06:04uhr Stuttgart Hbf 
Fahr um 05:25 von marbach die Karte kann 
Man an den DB Automaten unter Aktion badenwürttenberg und skiexpress
Kaufen.


----------



## steg (27. Dezember 2012)

Hoi. Ich würd die nächsten Tage noch ne Runde mit am Rad drehen. Wann & wo?
Jürgen


----------



## Marcel82 (27. Dezember 2012)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ja Sonntag geh ich ski fahren, 30.12 Zug fährt 06:04uhr Stuttgart Hbf
> Fahr um 05:25 von marbach die Karte kann
> ...


 
Ok, klasse! Ich steig dann in Benningen dazu...


----------



## boernie (27. Dezember 2012)

@steg wenn du dich auskennst immer allzeit bereit


----------



## steg (28. Dezember 2012)

Ok, dann lass uns morgen (Samstag) ne Runde einplanen. Wetter wird gut.

Haha, ich dachte, Du kennst Dich aus ;-) Vielleicht fährt ja noch jemand mit, der den Guide spielen möchte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (28. Dezember 2012)

Ne leider net sorry


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Dezember 2012)

Rutscht gut rüber..man sieht sich 2013!


----------



## Krid11 (31. Dezember 2012)

Will heute Nachmittag eine Runde  drehen . Hat noch jemand Lust? So gegen 14.00 Uhr. Schau um 13.00 hier noch mal rein.


----------



## Robby2107 (31. Dezember 2012)

Bin raus.
Muß noch die Bowle und den Kuchen vorbereiten ...


----------



## riderhardy (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin

Wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch und ein gutes und traillastiges
Neues Jahr 
Ride on

P.S.  Am 06.01 ne Tour zum neuen Jahr, haltet euch mal frei, wollen einfach ne nette Tour 
        drehen, Info folgt noch per SMS und hier


----------



## Krid11 (31. Dezember 2012)

Guten Rutsch Euch allen. Aber möglichst nicht im Gelände. Bis  bald .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (1. Januar 2013)

Gutes neues ,euch allen!!


----------



## cubegirl1 (2. Januar 2013)

bin zwar schon wieder zu spät...aber häbbi nuuu jieer euch


----------



## riderhardy (2. Januar 2013)

Moin

Kommenden Sonntag, 06.01, wollen wir ne ruhige Runde drehen
Treffpunkt um 11Uhr auf dem Hoffmeister Parkplatz in Bietigheim 

Man sieht sich


----------



## vanilla (3. Januar 2013)

Bin endlich auch mal wieder mit am Start!

Versprochen!!

Gesundes Neues noch Euch allen!!


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (5. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

Morgen Trikot Anprobe ab 10:45 auf Hofmeister Parkplatz
In Bietigheim!!!
Oder Mittwoch Treff Punkt wird noch bekannt gegeben.

Bis morgen


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Januar 2013)

Bin morgen nicht dabei..bin nicht im Ländle...aber dann am Mi. ;-)


----------



## Oberst_cb (5. Januar 2013)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei.


----------



## Marcel82 (5. Januar 2013)

wenn ich net verschlaf, bin ich morgen dabei... werd mir mühe geben, will ja meine neue rock shox reverb stealth 150mm testen


----------



## cubegirl1 (6. Januar 2013)

My Bikewash......


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (7. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

so hier noch mal die Links von den Led, Lampen 

EBay:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/1800-Lumens-...ltDomain_77&hash=item51a4b3691f#ht_3540wt_950

Dealextrem:

http://dx.com/p/t6-assault-crown-wa...te-led-bike-light-with-battery-pack-set-82508


Amazon:

1200Lumen:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Scheinwerfer-Fahrradlampe-Kopflampe-4400mah/dp/B009K2NGMS/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1357567162&sr=8-5"]CM3 LED Scheinwerfer 1200 Lm lux CREE XM-L T6: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]


1800lumen:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/CM3-Scheinwerfer-Fahrradlampe-Kopflampe-8800mah/dp/B009W15SVO/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1357567162&sr=8-8"]CM3 LED Scheinwerfer 1800 Lm lux CREE XM-L T6: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]



3600lumen:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/pellor-Scheinwerfer-Fahrradbeleuchtung-Stecklampen-Frontleuchte/dp/B009RCC9MO/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1357567162&sr=8-4"]pellor 3x CREE XMLT6 LED Fahrrad Scheinwerfer LED LED Fahrradbeleuchtung Fahrrad Lampe Licht Leuchte Scheinwerfer Warnlicht Stecklampen Frontleuchte 4 Modi 3600 Lumen mit Akku und Ladegerät: Amazon.de: Beleuchtung[/ame]






Schaut und denkt an die US auf Euro Adapter für das Ladegerät!!

Würde glaub Amazon bestellen gibt bestimmt alle modelvarianten einfach Model Bezeichnung und suchen.


Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exilschwabe (7. Januar 2013)

Das ist die Befestigung fuer den Helm

http://dx.com/p/velcro-binding-band...2754?rt=1&p=2&m=2&r=3&k=1&t=1&s=82508&u=32754


----------



## Robby2107 (7. Januar 2013)

exilschwabe schrieb:


> Das ist die Befestigung fuer den Helm
> 
> http://dx.com/p/velcro-binding-band...2754?rt=1&p=2&m=2&r=3&k=1&t=1&s=82508&u=32754



Dank Dir, habe gerade 3 Stück bestellt.


----------



## Brostin (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo,
Zuerst einmal ein schönes frohes neues Jahr. 
Was mich an den Links wundert, warum gibt es auch eine 3600 Lumen Version und warum wusste ich von der vor 3 Wochen noch nix?  Naja gut jetzt ist es auch schon zu spät hab schon die mit 1800. Was bedeutet, dass ich ab jetzt öfter mal mit euch mitfahren werde . Leider besteht da schon diesen Mittwoch ein Problem. Ich komme erst so spät aus der Uni, dass ich sehr wahrscheinlich zu spät in Ludwigsburg sein werde (blöde Übungsklausur). Da ich aber eigentlich auch eins von den Trikots haben wollte, wollte ich Fragen ob ich das Trikot auch nochmal wann anders anprobieren kann.

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (8. Januar 2013)

In Bearbeitung


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (8. Januar 2013)

Hallo

So also Trikot Anprobe Mittwoch 9.1. ab 16:45 Bärenwissenparkplatz am Auto.
Ansonsten bitte Pn an mich.

So Dan haben wir bald unsere Eigenen Trikots!!!

gebe über den weiteren bestellvorgang und Bezahlung Info.


----------



## riderhardy (8. Januar 2013)

Moin

Stoffel, hört sich Super an, freu mich auf die Trikots
Im Namen aller ein Dank an dich für deine Bemühungen


----------



## Robby2107 (8. Januar 2013)

Kann mich Hardy nur anschließen!


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Januar 2013)

Hi ja find ich auch danke für deinen Einsatz und freu mich tierisch auf das neue Trikot
Paul


----------



## cr4shrid3 (9. Januar 2013)

Wer noch ne Lampe braucht -> 29,90.-

https://www.meinpaket.de/de/8796111...opflampe-akku/highlights.html?subid=sfx507783

Gutscheincode OHA2LEDSCHEINWERFER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Januar 2013)

Wir sind für morgen u. die MTB draussen..


----------



## cubegirl1 (15. Januar 2013)

Braucht wer nen Fitness Studio Jahres Vertrag???.
Studio ist das JonnyM in LB (nÃ¤he Rofa), geht aber auch Bietigheim und LB Bahnhof ehemals JonnyM blue.
Bei Interesse PN an mich. 
Der Vertrag lÃ¤uft noch bis Januar 2014, und kostest 19.99â¬ im Monat.


----------



## Robby2107 (16. Januar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ... u. die MTB draussen..


 

Dachte wir fahren drinnen?? 
Kurz auf die Couch hoch, BunnyHop auf den Couchtisch und ab durch den Flur in die Küche. Wird bei mir, in meiner Wohnung allerdings ehern eine kleine Runde werden. 

Aber jetzt ernsthaft, muß leider für heute und morgen absagen. Ist bei mir immer noch nicht zeitlich drinn. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Brostin (16. Januar 2013)

Hallöle,

Ich melde mich mal für heute Abend an.
Wo und wann? Wieder Bärenwiese 16:45 oder ändert sich da diesmal was?

Daniel


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo 

Schnee Tour heute von Marbach aus 17 :00 Uhr an der Neckarbrücke
Und 17:20 etwa Steinheim Lokomotive .
Bis bald


----------



## boernie (16. Januar 2013)

weiß noch nicht ob ich heute dabei bin sollte Ne Bewerbung schreiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brostin (16. Januar 2013)

Mit Neckarbrücke in Marbach ist die Fußgängerbrücke gemeint, die direkt nach Benningen rüber geht oder?


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (16. Januar 2013)

Hallo 

Ja genau !


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Januar 2013)

Gibts Bilder vom Mi.?
Wegen dirty race am 26.1....fährt da wer?
Mo u. ich wollen event. hin...ob wir fahren..keine Ahnung...schaun wir mal


----------



## Robby2107 (17. Januar 2013)

@_MTB_Tom_: Wird bei mir nix werden mit dem DirtyRace.

Als wir Sonntag noch im Forst unterwegs waren, ist mir aufgefallen daß die dort mächtig viel an Wegen kaputt gemacht haben und es waren keine MTBler. Sondern schwere Geräte der Forstwirtschaft die eine tiefe und breite Schneise in den Wald getrieben haben, genau dort wo sonst tolle Trails entlang liefen. Sieht echt schlimm aus ...

Müssen also schauen wie und wo wir im Forst noch fahren können. 


... und das jetzt wo ich es richtig krachen lassen könnte. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## cubegirl1 (17. Januar 2013)

Moin Tom, dirty Race ist meines Wissens schon ausgebucht, aber guck lieber nochmal nach, falls ihr startet aber bescheid sagen )


----------



## riderhardy (17. Januar 2013)

Moin,

Der ist ausgebucht, wie jedes Jahr


----------



## riderhardy (17. Januar 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> @_MTB_Tom_: Wird bei mir nix werden mit dem DirtyRace.
> 
> Als wir Sonntag noch im Forst unterwegs waren, ist mir aufgefallen daß die dort mächtig viel an Wegen kaputt gemacht haben und es waren keine MTBler. Sondern schwere Geräte der Forstwirtschaft die eine tiefe und breite Schneise in den Wald getrieben haben, genau dort wo sonst tolle Trails entlang liefen. Sieht echt schlimm aus ...
> 
> ...



Moin, 

So ist das jedes Jahr, die hauen im Winter die Bäume um, hatten wir gestern bei unserem Nightride auch


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Januar 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Der ist ausgebucht, wie jedes Jahr


 
Woher hast die Info?
  @ira:Hier kannst dich bis zum 22.01. anmelden
http://3komma8.de/machform/view.php?id=11176

..zumindest konnte ich den Antrag noch ausfüllen,hab mich aber noch nicht angemeldet.

Grüßle
T.


----------



## riderhardy (18. Januar 2013)

Moin,

Die Info hab ich von einem Bike Kollegen aus Poppenweiler, 
der dort im orga Team mit arbeitet, stand war Mittwoch Mittag


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Januar 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Die Info hab ich von einem Bike Kollegen aus Poppenweiler,
> der dort im orga Team mit arbeitet, stand war Mittwoch Mittag


 
Warum funzt dann die Anmeldung noch?
Kann auch nix auf der hp lesen...
Lese auch was von bis zum 22.01. ist die Anmeldung noch offen...

Leider ist mein Arbeistkollege für die Teamwertung 100 abgesprungen...hätte ich mir das Laufen erspart

Du bist ja noch zu jung, damit wir die 100 voll machen
CU
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (18. Januar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Warum funzt dann die Anmeldung noch?
> Kann auch nix auf der hp lesen...
> Lese auch was von bis zum 22.01. ist die Anmeldung noch offen...
> 
> ...



Moin,

Ich hab die Info auch nur mündlich bekommen, keine Ahnung was da 
los ist, ich kann da sowieso nicht an dem we, haben da schon was vor


----------



## xAbraxas (18. Januar 2013)

Ja schade! Ich wär scho gern gefahren/gelaufen...aber allein
ist auch doof! 
  @ira: bist du beim Dirt(y)Race gemeldet?!

Lg
Mo


----------



## cubegirl1 (21. Januar 2013)

Nope, nicht angemeldet..... Laufen sucks....


----------



## boernie (23. Januar 2013)

bin heute und am sonntag raus nächsten Mittwoch wieder bin ich wieder am start


----------



## Robby2107 (25. Januar 2013)

Bin heute vielleicht gegen späten nachmittag im Forst unterwegs mit dem Freerider. 
Hängt aber davon ab wann ich hier von der Arbeit rauskomme und was das Wetter bis dahin macht.  

Wer Lust und Zeit hat


----------



## riderhardy (25. Januar 2013)

Moin,


Schade, hab Spätschicht, war heute morgen kurz


----------



## Carcass (25. Januar 2013)

Ja Forst wäre mal wieder cool komme allerdings nciht an mein Bike! Da unser Kellerboden ne sonderbehandlung bekommt ist betreten verboten bis Morgen Mittag.
Allerdings soll es nächste Woche wieder etwas besser werden was das Wetter angeht dann wäre ich eventuell dabei.


----------



## Robby2107 (25. Januar 2013)

Abend,

habt im Forst aber auch nix verpasst. 
Absolut alles vereist und mit nur etwas mehr als Schrittgeschwindkeit fahrbar (ohne Spikes). 

Bin dann wieder zurück in das städtische und dort etwa in der Fußgängerzone (die für Radfahrer frei ist) Treppen gefahren und gesprungen. Nix dolles also ...








grüße
Robby


----------



## riderhardy (25. Januar 2013)

Schaut gut aus, das Bike 
Nächstes mal dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Januar 2013)

@robby:Schönes Bike

Sa. beim dirty race...bzw. um das dirty race herum u. teilweise auf der Strecke...klasse Wetter u. Bedingungen


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. Januar 2013)

Wir ware auch dort, da ist eine Barfuß mitgelaufen, respekt, ich hab beim zuschauen gefroren!

Wäre das nix für dich Tom?

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Januar 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wir ware auch dort, da ist eine Barfuß mitgelaufen, respekt, ich hab beim zuschauen gefroren!
> 
> Wäre das nix für dich Tom?
> 
> ...


 
Das Bild oben ist vom Dirty Race Tag...
Wir sind auf der Strecke gefahren..ja,wäre gut gewesen.
Und die Dame mit Barfuß ist dann mit Socken rad gefahren
2014..wenn der Arbeitskollege mit macht in der Ü100 Wertung
Wie gehst Dir eigentlich?Wieder fit?
CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. Januar 2013)

Ja mir geht es wieder gut, war meine erste Radausfahrt, muss noch ein wenig trainieren dann bin ich wieder dabei.

bis demnächst
Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Januar 2013)

Bin morgen nicht dabei...bzw. die DIMB Ausfahrt fällt wegen:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage
aus.
Mal sehen ob sich da noch was ändert, aber der Februar u. der Frühling ist im kommen.

Alle die am Mi. fahren>viel Spaß ;-)

Bis bald..
Grüßle
Tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. Januar 2013)

Topic ist jetzt umbenannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (31. Januar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Topic ist jetzt umbenannt



Hat das eine Grund gehabt?


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. Januar 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hat das eine Grund gehabt?


Hab ich auf Wunsch aus der Gruppe umbenannt


----------



## Robby2107 (31. Januar 2013)

Ok, hab erstmal suchen müssen und dachte schon wir sind rausgeflogen aus dem Forum.


----------



## riderhardy (31. Januar 2013)

Super


----------



## boernie (1. Februar 2013)

hat sich jemand scho auf irgendwelchen Marathons angemeldet wenn ja welche?


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Februar 2013)

Albgold ist geplant...Rest ist noch offen bzw. kollidiert mit RR Termine


----------



## boernie (3. Februar 2013)

war wieder eine super lustige Runde immer wieder gern


----------



## jensn84 (3. Februar 2013)

hallo ich bin der Jens und bin im Oktober '12 nach Bietigheim gezogen - leider noch nicht viel zum fahren gekommen. ich komme ursprünglich aus dem sandigen Brandenburg und bin da die letzten Jahre regelmäßig gefahren (auch mal nen 60km Marathon usw.)

beim durchstöbern eures threads merkt man das es hier anscheinend eine sehr aktive Szene gibt - ich würde mich da in der kommenden Zeit gern anschließen wenn möglich. Zum fahren komme ich aber imo nur am Wochenende.

Gibt es denn z.Z. "regelmäßige" Ausfahrten?

ahja vll. noch zu meinem Rad: selbst aufgebautes HT von Drössiger - die derben Strecken für die 140+ Fullys sind also eher nix für mich


----------



## boernie (3. Februar 2013)

hat jemand von euch noch ein Satz flatpedals die er nicht mehr gebrauchen und mir evtl. vermachen kann?


----------



## Oberst_cb (3. Februar 2013)

Tach gesagt 
Ich komm auch aus Cottbus. 
Wir fahren immer am Mi. um 17:00 und So. um 11:00. 

Gruß Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Februar 2013)

jensn84 schrieb:


> hallo ich bin der Jens und bin im Oktober '12 nach Bietigheim gezogen - leider noch nicht viel zum fahren gekommen. ich komme ursprünglich aus dem sandigen Brandenburg und bin da die letzten Jahre regelmäßig gefahren (auch mal nen 60km Marathon usw.)
> 
> beim durchstöbern eures threads merkt man das es hier anscheinend eine sehr aktive Szene gibt - ich würde mich da in der kommenden Zeit gern anschließen wenn möglich. Zum fahren komme ich aber imo nur am Wochenende.
> 
> ...


 
Herzlich willkommen hier!
Wir starten auch ab u. zu in Bietigheim beim Hoffmeister-Parkplatz u. dann gehts ins Umland.

Meist immer 1700 Abfahrt

Aber im Wechsel mit LB-Schloß od. Marbach Neckar-Fußgängerbrücke.
Schau einfach hier rein u. sag kurz bescheid ob Du kommst.

Sportliche
Tom


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Februar 2013)

jensn84 schrieb:


> hallo ich bin der Jens und bin im Oktober '12 nach Bietigheim gezogen - leider noch nicht viel zum fahren gekommen. ich komme ursprünglich aus dem sandigen Brandenburg und bin da die letzten Jahre regelmäßig gefahren (auch mal nen 60km Marathon usw.)
> 
> beim durchstöbern eures threads merkt man das es hier anscheinend eine sehr aktive Szene gibt - ich würde mich da in der kommenden Zeit gern anschließen wenn möglich. Zum fahren komme ich aber imo nur am Wochenende.
> 
> ...



Hi ich denke nicht das du Probleme haben wirst mit deinem Hardtail mit zu fahren, hier haben einige Hardtail die gut mitkommen!


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Februar 2013)

boernie schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch noch ein Satz flatpedals die er nicht mehr gebrauchen und mir evtl. vermachen kann?



Sorry ich hab nur 1 Satz die ich im Wechsel zu meinen Klickers fahre, aber ein paar einfache kosten nicht die Welt!
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...c1153/s/Procraft-Dirtjump-Pedale-schwarz.html

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (4. Februar 2013)

Moin,

Hab bestimmt noch welche im Keller , gebe dir Bescheid


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Februar 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Hab bestimmt noch welche im Keller , gebe dir Bescheid


 
...die hab ich doch alle


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Februar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...die hab ich doch alle



Wozu, fährst doch eh nur Klickers oder?,


----------



## riderhardy (4. Februar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...die hab ich doch alle



Ne, Tom, ich hab noch nen paar gefunden


----------



## boernie (4. Februar 2013)

zum testen und um fahrtechnick Üben kann ohne das ständige ausklicken


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. Februar 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wozu, fährst doch eh nur Klickers oder?,


 
Ich als alter DH`ler u. Bikeparkbesucher...hab mir jetzt extra ein weites Triko beim Stoffel in XXL bestellt...u. so schöne Schühchen mit flacher Sohle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (4. Februar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Ich als alter DH`ler u. Bikeparkbesucher...hab mir jetzt extra ein weites Triko beim Stoffel in XXL bestellt...u. so schöne Schühchen mit flacher Sohle



In XXL, bissle groß oder, hehe


----------



## boernie (4. Februar 2013)

da kann er ja noch seine goldfische zum biken mitnehmen


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Februar 2013)

...das trägt man so...ihr seit wohl noch nie im Bikepark gewesen,oder?


----------



## riderhardy (5. Februar 2013)

Moin,

Echt , Trikot bis zu den Knien, der neue Trend , hehe, aber du hattest ein Trikot mit kurzen Armen bestellt, nicht optimal


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Februar 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> In XXL, bissle groß oder, hehe



Dann wird er Bergrunter nicht so schnell ist wie ein Fallschirm hehehe


----------



## riderhardy (5. Februar 2013)

Der ist gut Paule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Februar 2013)

Was geht denn am Wochenende? Gibt es da wieder so ne nette Tour?


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Februar 2013)

jensn84 schrieb:


> hallo ich bin der Jens und bin im Oktober '12 nach Bietigheim gezogen - leider noch nicht viel zum fahren gekommen. ich komme ursprünglich aus dem sandigen Brandenburg und bin da die letzten Jahre regelmäßig gefahren (auch mal nen 60km Marathon usw.)
> 
> beim durchstöbern eures threads merkt man das es hier anscheinend eine sehr aktive Szene gibt - ich würde mich da in der kommenden Zeit gern anschließen wenn möglich. Zum fahren komme ich aber imo nur am Wochenende.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jens,


für die regelmässigen Ausfahrten immer mal wieder hier rein schauen. Ist momentan sehr wetterabhänig ob und wo was stattfindet. 
Ansonsten biste natürlich gern gesehen bei der nächsten Ausfahrt und wegen der Streckenführung brauchst Dir echt keinen Kopf machen. Ist der Jahreszeit entsprechend ehern gediegen. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Februar 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Echt , Trikot bis zu den Knien, der neue Trend , hehe, aber du hattest ein Trikot mit kurzen Armen bestellt, nicht optimal


 
...na da sind doch Protektoren drüber...und wo was drunter ist, muss man nicht unter langen Ärmeln verstecken!
Und wie war der?


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. Februar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ...na da sind doch Protektoren drüber...und wo was drunter ist, muss man nicht unter langen Ärmeln verstecken!
> Und wie war der?



Tom so richtig gut war der nicht, eher verwirrend, denn die Protektoren trägt man darunter und damit man gut aussieht ein schönes Trikot darüber!


----------



## riderhardy (5. Februar 2013)

Paule, so ist es, nicht so gut Tom, hrhe


----------



## riderhardy (5. Februar 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Was geht denn am Wochenende? Gibt es da wieder so ne nette Tour?



Denke schon, warten wir mal das Wetter ab, werde dann Freitag 
mal was per SMS raussenden, Paule für dich gibt's nen Anruf


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Februar 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Tom so richtig gut war der nicht, eher verwirrend, denn die Protektoren trägt man darunter und damit man gut aussieht ein schönes Trikot darüber!


 
Hab es doch gewusst...das sind doch alles Poser!!
Machen auf dicke Arme u. dann ist nix drunter

Aber der war jetzt mal so richtig gut wa??!!


----------



## riderhardy (5. Februar 2013)

Tom, der war schon gut, aber mit ner Protektoren Jacke über dem Trikot sieht voll doof und blöd aus


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. Februar 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Tom, der war schon gut, aber mit ner Protektoren Jacke über dem Trikot sieht voll doof und blöd aus


 
Na endlich bekomm ich auch mal ein Lob/Zustimmung
Zum Glück bin ich jetzt nicht so DH lastig unterwegs...mich stören schon Knie/Ellenbogen Schützer...aber wat mut dat mut

Was geht morgen?


----------



## riderhardy (6. Februar 2013)

Heute geht nix, haben nix zusammen bekommen, ne Pause tut auch mal gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Februar 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Heute geht nix, haben nix zusammen bekommen, ne Pause tut auch mal gut


 
Wie wo was??
Und ich dachte hier kommen nur die Harten...
Aber im Ernst...mich bringt das Wetter seit Wochen nicht hinter dem Ofen hervor
Echt erstaunlich, dass Ihr so lange durchgehalten habt
Für mich darf es ruhig etwas trockener werden...auch bissle wärmer

CU
T.


----------



## boernie (6. Februar 2013)

biken kann man nicht nur im Sommer @tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Februar 2013)

boernie schrieb:


> biken kann man nicht nur im Sommer @_tom_


 
scho klar...fahre auch im Winter...auf Sardinien


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. Februar 2013)

boernie schrieb:


> biken kann man nicht nur im Sommer @tom



Börnie du bist ne harte Sau

Ich hoffe Sonntag wieder


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. Februar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> scho klar...fahre auch im Winter...auf Sardinien



Na wenn ich so viel Urlaub und Kohle wie du hätte
wir fahre halt hier im Wald und kämpfen das wir nicht absaufen


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. Februar 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Na wenn ich so viel Urlaub und Kohle wie du hätte
> wir fahre halt hier im Wald und kämpfen das wir nicht absaufen


 
Weist ja...die einen leisten sich Wein Weib u. Kinder...und die Anderen bleiben bei Wein,Weib u. Gesang

Aber Du als alter Camper könntest ja auch dein Oldi schnappen u. im Winter die Sonne putzen...

...und der Börni ist eh der Härteste

Was geht Sonntag?
Wie wo wann?


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. Februar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Weist ja...die einen leisten sich Wein Weib u. Kinder...und die Anderen bleiben bei Wein,Weib u. Gesang
> 
> Aber Du als alter Camper könntest ja auch dein Oldi schnappen u. im Winter die Sonne putzen...
> 
> ...



Meine Kiste ist nicht Wintertauglich, da erfrierst du im Winter! Na und Wein is auch nicht so mein Ding!

Aber Weiber hahahaha


----------



## riderhardy (6. Februar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Weist ja...die einen leisten sich Wein Weib u. Kinder...und die Anderen bleiben bei Wein,Weib u. Gesang
> 
> Aber Du als alter Camper könntest ja auch dein Oldi schnappen u. im Winter die Sonne putzen...
> 
> ...


 
Tja Tom, manche haben hält Kinder, und das ist auch gut so,da kann man 
hält nicht alles haben, gelle


----------



## xAbraxas (6. Februar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Weist ja...die einen leisten sich Wein Weib u. Kinder...und die Anderen bleiben bei Wein,Weib u. Gesang




Hmmm Interessant, hab ich da was nicht mitgekriegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (6. Februar 2013)

xAbraxas schrieb:


> Hmmm Interessant, hab ich da was nicht mitgekriegt



Tja, kannst ja mal nachfragen ;-)


----------



## Robby2107 (6. Februar 2013)

xAbraxas schrieb:


> Hmmm Interessant, hab ich da was nicht mitgekriegt



Oha ...


----------



## xAbraxas (6. Februar 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Oha ...



Paßt scho..


----------



## MTB_Tom (7. Februar 2013)

xAbraxas schrieb:


> Hmmm Interessant, hab ich da was nicht mitgekriegt


 
Na wenn das nicht mitbekommen hast....mhhh,aber ich wars nicht
  @Paule:Mein Bully steht auch im Winter...keine wirklichen Winterschlappen u. keine Lust auf mega Salzdusche.
Wein ja, aber auch ganz wenig...eh wenig Alk
Und Weib(er)>siehe oben
  @Hardy: So sieht es aus...dafür bekommst eben was anderes, was ich eben nicht bekomme!

Gute N8
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (7. Februar 2013)

Wie sieht es denn nun aus mit Sonntag?


----------



## riderhardy (7. Februar 2013)

Moin

Sonntag, ja, sag jetzt einfach mal 11 Uhr, Treffpunkt Schloss, Eingang Bärenwiese ,
Tour bisher noch keine Ahnung , sehen wir dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (7. Februar 2013)

xAbraxas schrieb:


>


 
Kann mir das bei euch beiden jetzt richtig vorstellen!!


----------



## Beton-Paul (7. Februar 2013)

Na also geht doch weiter so
Bis Sonntag


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Februar 2013)

Für die Rennradler unter uns:

Hab hier ein Jagwire Road Pro Schaltzugset liegen, nagelneu und original verpackt. Da hat sich der netter Mann bei Sportivo wohl im Regal vergriffen, da ich das Mountain Pro Schaltzugset wollte. 

Kurzum, wenn jemand Interesse hat einfach kurz melden (30), sonst geht das postwendet zurück und Cashback. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo 

Mittwoch Radeln dieses mal ab 
Marbach und Steinheim.

Treffpunkt: Marbach Brücke 17:00uhr
Treffpunkt: Steinheim Lokomotive 17:20uhr. 


Ca. 2 1/2 Stunden und 35km .
Voraussichtlich Bottwartal und Umgebung .

Freu mich!


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Februar 2013)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mittwoch Radeln dieses mal ab
> Marbach und Steinheim.
> ...



 Wenn alles passt versuchen wir mal dabei zu sein.


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. Februar 2013)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Mittwoch Radeln dieses mal ab
> Marbach und Steinheim.
> ...



Ich versuchs auch würde mich freu wenn es klappt!


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. Februar 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Für die Rennradler unter uns:
> 
> Hab hier ein Jagwire Road Pro Schaltzugset liegen, nagelneu und original verpackt. Da hat sich der netter Mann bei Sportivo wohl im Regal vergriffen, da ich das Mountain Pro Schaltzugset wollte.
> 
> ...


 
Danke fürs Angebot,bin aber versorgt mit Campa u. Nokon
...und mal schaun wegen morgen zum Biken
hab gerade nicht so die Lust bei dem Wetter....
CU
T.


----------



## riderhardy (12. Februar 2013)

Moin

@ Robby: leider hab ich gerade neue dran


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (14. Februar 2013)

ich wär dann mal Samstag am Start - irgendwer Bock?


----------



## riderhardy (14. Februar 2013)

FoolOnTheHill schrieb:


> ich wär dann mal Samstag am Start - irgendwer Bock?



Moin,

Du lebst noch, hehe, Samstag kann ich noch nicht sagen, haben aber den Sonntag mit ner Tour geplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoolOnTheHill (14. Februar 2013)

ich fahr auch noch!
Sonntag geht aber schlecht, deswegen schrieb ich, wäre Samstag am Start! Also?


----------



## riderhardy (15. Februar 2013)

Moin,

Samstag kann ich nicht sagen wer da startet,wir haben hält zur zeit den Sonntag morgen meistens geplant, vielleicht meldet sich jemand noch für Samstag, ich kann da nicht


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (15. Februar 2013)

Ok, dann warte ich mal ab ;-)


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

aus aktuellem Anlass...ja ich lebe noch und nein es hat nichts mit der DIMB-IG od. Euch zu tun, dass ich nicht mehr so oft vertreten bin an den Touren.

Es ist mir schlicht einfach zu kalt od. zu matschig auf den Trails!

Wenn die Temp. wieder steigen u. es auch nicht mehr so schmodderig ist, bin ich wieder gerne dabei.
Aktuell für diesen Mi. wohl eher nicht:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Wünsch aber allen viel Spaß bei der Mi.Runde.

Ich werde ab März den 3. Mi. im Monat einen DIMB Tour machen.
Gerne mit der Mi. Runde...Treffpunkt wie meist am Schloß/Bärenwiese LB um 17Uhr.

@FOTH:Schön wieder was von Dir zu lesen..

Grüße
Tom

PS:Mein neues BMC 2013


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Februar 2013)

Grüße
Tom

PS:Mein neues BMC 2013


[/QUOTE]

Haha für was ein neues Bike wenn das alte noch nicht einmal eingefahren ist!?!? (kleiner Scherz) ?

Aber jetzt mal für die doofen (mich) unter uns, was ist das denn mit der DIMP, ist es denn nicht so das nicht DIMP -Mitglieder sowas wie ein Versicherung für die Ausfahrten an den Tourenguid abdrücken müssen, oder darf da jeder einfach so mitfahren weil er spaß am biken hat wie bei uns in der Mittwochsgruppe?



Paul


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Februar 2013)

Die DIMB ist ein e.V. u. kÃ¼mmert sich um unser geliebtes Hobby MTB.
Damit wir das auch in Zukunft noch im LÃ¤ndle betreiben kÃ¶nnen.
...und viell. schaffen wir es ja weg von der 2m regelung zu kommen:
http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage

Jeder ist willkommen bei einer DIMB Ausfahrt mit zu fahren.
Jeder setzt sein Servus in ne Liste u. ist somit auf der Tour,Ã¼ber die DIMB,versichert.
Und ganz wichtig,ich bin es auch, wenn ich als Tourguide/Scout Euch fÃ¼hre.
Sowas kann auch ganz schnell mal nach hinten losgehen...
Also Du/Ihr habt keine Nachteile, sondern nur Vorteile wenn die Mi. Runde Ã¼ber die DIMB lÃ¤uft.
Allerdings ist das auf max. 3x begrenzt...ist eben so.

Also nicht verwechseln mit einer Boa Ausfahrt>da werden pro Teilnahme wohl 2-3â¬ fÃ¤llig (der Hardy weis da sicherlich mehr)...da gehts wohl auch um ne Versicherung.

Eine DIMB Mitgliedschafft kostet jetzt nicht die Welt u. es gibt bei vielen HÃ¤ndlern Rabatt auf DIMB Mitglieder:
http://dimb.de/mitglieder/rabatte-fuer-mitglieder

Hier noch mehr Infos ob sich lohnt ein DIMB`ler zu werden:
http://dimb.de/ueber-uns/mitglied-werden/warum

Muss Jeder selbst wissen ob es ihm 23â¬ wert sind:
http://dimb.de/ueber-uns/mitglied-werden/online-aufnahmeantrag


Und was macht die DIMB mit den MitgliedsbeitrÃ¤gen?:
http://dimb.de/ueber-uns/mitglied-werden/beitragsverwendung

Hoffe ich konnte hiermit weiterhelfen?

GrÃ¼Ãle
Tom
PS: das "alte" BMC ist doch schon 1 Jahr alt ... ;-)


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Februar 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Die DIMB ist ein e.V. u. kümmert sich um unser geliebtes Hobby MTB.
> Damit wir das auch in Zukunft noch im Ländle betreiben können.
> ...und viell. schaffen wir es ja weg von der 2m regelung zu kommen:
> http://dimb.de/aktivitaeten/open-trails/rechtslage
> ...



Danke Tom das ist doch mal eine anständige Auskunft, da hab ich mir ja umsonst Sorgen gemacht!

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (19. Februar 2013)

Moin

Ãber was hast Du Dir Sorgen gemacht Paul?, theoretisch ist bald nicht mal mehr das radeln 
umsonst, ob bei der DIMB oder den Boas( Tour kostet ab dem 3 mal 1.50â¬, oder hÃ¤lt in den RSV Besigheim eintreten, bist dort beim radeln dann versichert), also, Geldbeutel auf und zahlen
Bei unseren Ausfahrten ist jeder Ã¼ber sich selbst versichert


----------



## xAbraxas (19. Februar 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Ãber was hast Du Dir Sorgen gemacht Paul?, theoretisch ist bald nicht mal mehr das radeln
> umsonst, ob bei der DIMB oder den Boas( Tour kostet ab dem 3 mal 1.50â¬, oder hÃ¤lt in den RSV Besigheim eintreten, bist dort beim radeln dann versichert), also, Geldbeutel auf und zahlen
> Bei unseren Ausfahrten ist jeder Ã¼ber sich selbst versichert


 

Hallo Hardy,

ich muÃ da mal intervenieren. Die DIMB ist keineswegs nur ein Verein, der die Hand aufhÃ¤lt um Geld fÃ¼r eine Versicherung zu kassieren. Sie ist viel mehr. Ein Verein der sich fÃ¼r die Interessen der Mountainbiker einsetzt (aktuelles Beispiel Hessen oder auch in der Vergangenheit zB. als es um die Sperrung der Isartrails ging, oder..oder..!!!), sich fÃ¼r ein vernÃ¼nftiges Miteinander mit anderen Naturnutzern stark macht, fÃ¼r VerstÃ¤ndnis wirbt. Weil auch nicht allein auf dieser Welt sind. Eben wieÂ´s Tom auch geschrieben hat! Wenn wir nicht wollen, daÃ wir unseren Sport nur noch auf Forstautobahnen ausÃ¼ben dÃ¼rfen, dann brauchts eine starke Gemeinschaft. Versuch es doch mal so zu sehen..hier gehtÂ´s um mehr als nur persÃ¶nliches VergnÃ¼gen.

Sportliche GrÃ¼Ãe
Mo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (19. Februar 2013)

Moin,

Also erstens ich habe nichts gegen die DIMB, bin seit 7 Jahren Mitglied dort und habe bisher alles unterstützt, und werde das auch weitermachen .
Was ich nicht verstehe ist das man nach 3 Ausfahrten , so wie Tom schreibt, Mitglied werden sollte, ist keine gute Werbung für unseren Verein, so schreckt man einige Mtb'ler doch ab, ist meine persönliche Meinung .
Jeder sollte sich da eine eigene Meinung bilden und für sich entscheiden


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Februar 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Bei unseren Ausfahrten ist jeder über sich selbst versichert


 
Eigentlich hat die Mo schon alles dazu geschrieben, nur noch eine Anmerkung zu deiner Aussage:
Als ausgebildeter Scout bist ja sicherlich auch aufgeklärt worden wie das im Extremfall laufen kann,oder?
Bei meiner Ausbildung hab ich mir geschworen ich Scoute nie wieder!
Da wurden ein paar Fallbeispiele genannt, die jederzeit auch bei uns auftreten können u. es werden immer die Biker mit der meisten Erfahrung,der der die Tour ausschreibt,führt od. ankündigt herangezogen.
Ich bin da auf alle Fälle erleichtert, wenn ich im Namen der DIMB eine Tour führe.
Und alle gemeldeten Mitfahrer sind zusätzlich auch mit versichert, auch wenn die KK es übernehmen würde(bitte Rückfrage bei der KK,da MTB eine Risikosportart ist....). 

Es ist schön, das wir mittlerweile ein sehr schöner u. großer "Haufen" sind,so gut zusammen funktionieren u. ich bin kein Freund von Bürokratie .
Jeder muss für sich selbst entscheiden was er will,aber lest Euch die DIMB Seite mal in Ruhe durch u. macht Euch selbst uneingenommen ein Bild davon.
http://www.dimb.de/

Die Edith sagt mir gerade>keiner MUSs zur DIMB eintreten,kann Jeder machen wie er will.
Das ist eben so mal festgelegt worden...und Anmerkung von mir"bin nicht christlicher als der Papst"!;-)

Bei den BOas läuft es ja auch auf eine Mitgliedschafft hinaus...die aber eher eine Vereinsinteresse vertreten bzw. im regionalen Bereicht aktiv/tätig sind>das ist ein großer Unterschied zur DIMB!

Danke.

Sportliche
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (19. Februar 2013)

Moin,

Tom du hast vollkommen recht, und ich bin froh das wir hier nur eine lose Gemeinschaft von Mtb'ler sind die zusammen radeln und Spaß haben
Wir sind kein Verein, und jeder macht auf eigene Verantwortung mit, ist eigentlich genauso, als würde ich alleine radeln und es passiert was, schlimm genug
MTB= Risikosportart, wusste ich noch nicht, sollte sich jeder erkundigen
Und jetzt Schluss mit der Diskussion, jeder muss für sich allein entscheiden was er macht, hoffe das die ganze MTB Gruppe so zusammen bleibt


----------



## xAbraxas (19. Februar 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Tom du hast vollkommen recht, und ich bin froh das wir hier nur eine lose Gemeinschaft von Mtb'ler sind die zusammen radeln und Spaß haben
> 
> Wir sind kein Verein, und jeder macht auf eigene Verantwortung mit, ist eigentlich genauso, als würde ich alleine radeln und es passiert was, schlimm genug


 
Lies nochmal genau was Tom geschrieben hat. Wenn du die Touren "ausschreibst"/führst und du bist durch deine Scoutausbildung immer der mit der meisten Erfahrung/höchsten Ausbildung, haftest du erstmal, wenn was passiert, egal ob nun lose Truppe oder was auch immer! Du kannst dich nicht aus der Haftung nehmen... 



riderhardy schrieb:


> MTB= Risikosportart, wusste ich noch nicht, sollte sich jeder erkundigen


 ... 



riderhardy schrieb:


> Und jetzt Schluss mit der Diskussion, jeder muss für sich allein entscheiden was er macht, hoffe das die ganze MTB Gruppe so zusammen bleibt


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (19. Februar 2013)

Also ich finde was ich hier lese ziemlich abenteuerlich. 
Ich meine, ihr fahrt ja zusammen vornehmlich erst einmal aus einem gemeinsamen privaten Interesse heraus. Das ist ja keine öffentliche Veranstaltung wie ein marathon oder sowas. Oder?


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (19. Februar 2013)

[email protected], freut mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chisum (19. Februar 2013)

Die "Haftungskeule" wird immer wieder gerne hervorgeholt, ist aber meistens nur missverständlich:

1. Der "Guide" haftet nicht grundsätzlich, wenn sich einer seiner Schäfchen den Arm bricht, sondern nur dann, wenn ihm deshalb ein Verschulden vorzuwerfen ist, konkret also, wenn er fahrlässig oder gar vorsätzlich gehandelt hat. Das ist z.B. der Fall, wenn er einen offensichtlich fahrtechnisch schwachen Fahrer ohne Vorankündigung über eine technisch sehr schwierige Passage schickt, die der Fahrer noch nicht kennt. Wenn der Guide aber vorher sagt, dass jetzt eine sehr schwierige Passage kommt, die nur mit guter Technik zu bewältigen ist, reicht das aus. Er muss auch nicht extra erwähnen, dass Steine oder Wurzeln bei Nässe glitschig oder die Hänge steil sind, wenn das offensichtlich ist.

2. Der "Guide" ist nicht zwingend der beste Fahrer oder der, der eine Ausbildung bei der DIMB, dem DAV oder wem auch immer hat, sondern der, der auch damit wirbt, auch wenn es nicht kommerziell ist. Wenn der Verein also "geführte Touren" ausschreibt, gibts einen Guide. Die regelmäßigen Treffs hier im Forum zählen sicher nicht dazu, der Mitfahrer, der zufällig auch eine Guideausbildung hat, muss daher nicht befürchten, jetzt -mit den oben beschriebenen Einschränkungen- zu haften.

3. Jeder Biker ist im Rahmen der gesetzlichen oder privaten Krankenversicherung versichert. MTB ist nicht generell "Risikosportart". Die Krankenversicherung kann gegebenenfalls den Versicherten in Regress nehmen, wenn er grob fahrlässig Sachen fährt, die auch bei günstigster Betrachtung für ihn nicht fahrbar sind. Das ist aber eine extreme Ausnahme und in diesen Fällen würde auch die DIMB- oder BOA-Versicherung nicht  zahlen.

Also, Biken darf auch unorganisiert Spaß machen. Die DIMB hat sicher schon erfolgreiche Sachen gemacht, keine Frage, aber dieses Argument mit der Versicherung geht mir schon etwas auf die Nerven. 

VG Stefan


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (19. Februar 2013)

So na also!
GMV rulez!


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Februar 2013)

Sooo, dann hoffe ich haben wir das Thema ein für allemal abgeschlossen mit der Aussage vom Stefan. 

Jeder soll selbst entscheiden inwieweit er Ausfahrten mit der Dimb mitfährt bzw. organisiert. Werde mir so ne geführte Tour sicher mal anschauen (wenn Tom das Wetter wieder gut genug ist ) und mir dann überlegen ob ich daran weiter teilnehme. 

 @_MTB Tom_: schickes neues Radl. Aber was ist mit dem "alten"?? Verschleiß kann ja noch nicht sein, oder ist das neue so leicht, daß es auf dem Wasser fahren kann?!  (mußte sein!)


grüße
Robby


----------



## riderhardy (19. Februar 2013)

Moin,

@ Stefan: danke für die umfangreiche Ausführung 
@ Robert : ich sehe das genauso , nicht das mit dem Bike , hehe
@ foth : wahrscheinlich radeln wir Sonntag wieder, schreib's dir dann


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (19. Februar 2013)

Bene!


----------



## riderhardy (19. Februar 2013)

Prego)


----------



## Chuck88 (19. Februar 2013)

Tach alle mit einander melde mich auch ma wieder xD 
Mein Bike ist grad im Service und mein neues, na ja das dauert doch noch etwas länger...
Wer von euch fährt dieses Jahr ein paar Marathons mit?
Falls interesse besteht könnten wir ja zusammen fahren 
Ich fahre auf jeden fall mit:

12.05 World Class Marathon in Offenburg
26.05 Bad Wildbad Marathon
13-14.07 24h Rennen München
23.07 Black Forrest Ultra (noch nicht Angemeldet) 
17-18.08 24h Rennen Bike on Fire

Bin für weitere Rennen offen


----------



## boernie (19. Februar 2013)

bin beim black forest, Strombike und aspen angemeldet


----------



## riderhardy (19. Februar 2013)

Bernd du beim Strombike, wie bist da rein gekommen?, freu mich für dich


----------



## Chuck88 (19. Februar 2013)

boernie schrieb:


> bin beim black forest, Strombike und aspen angemeldet



Welche Strecke fährst du beim Ultra?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xAbraxas (20. Februar 2013)

Hallo Stefan, 

Spannendes Themamusste mich auch noch mal aufschlauen 
Ich meine, dass sobald bei dieser Tour jemand ist, der eine wie auch immer geartete Ausbildung, 
hier der Scout resp. Guide, hat, dann kann dies bei einem Unfall schon Schadensersatzansprüche nach sich ziehen. 
Ich fand in dem angehängten Link den letzten Absatz dazu sehr interessant: 

http://www.wdr.de/tv/servicezeit/sendungsbeitraege/2012/kw27/0704/00_wanderunfall.jsp
(fundierteres Wissen läßt sich ohne weiteres über unseren Rechtsreferenten erfragen, schätze ich)


Unorganisiert Spaß zu haben ist sicher kein Problem, so lange nix passiert. Sollte 
es dann allerdings doch dazu kommen, kann man nur hoffen, daß der Verunglückte 
sich noch daran erinnert, daß er auf eigene Verantwortung fährt. Bei denen die schon immer zusammen fahren, 
seh ich das auch weniger als Problem, nur kommen ja auch immer mal wieder Neue dazu.

Äh und so unorganisiert sind die Ausfahrten ja dann doch nicht, denn sie finden ja schon mit einer 
gewissen Regelmäßigkeit statt.

Grüße
Mo


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Februar 2013)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Tach alle mit einander melde mich auch ma wieder xD
> Mein Bike ist grad im Service und mein neues, na ja das dauert doch noch etwas länger...
> Wer von euch fährt dieses Jahr ein paar Marathons mit?
> Falls interesse besteht könnten wir ja zusammen fahren
> ...



Bin zwar noch nirgends angemeldet, aber werde mich demnächst mal um den Marathon in Bad Wildbad kümmern und den in Neckarsulm (15.Sep.) wieder.  Eventuell klappt noch der Hohberg Marathon in Plüderhausen am 22.Sep. ... Je nach Fitness 

Bad Wildbad wird wahrscheinlich "nur" die Kurzdistanz werden, die beiden anderen eventuell die Mitteldistanzen ...

Edit: Habe gerade den "Bike the Rock" gesehen.  >>> http://www.biketherock.de/d-hobbyrennen.htm <<< Wäre ne schöne Spaßveranstaltung


----------



## riderhardy (20. Februar 2013)

Moin Robby,

Kannst mir dann mal die Daten durchgeben, Neckarsulm würde ich, Bad Wildbad auch


----------



## Robby2107 (20. Februar 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin Robby,
> 
> Kannst mir dann mal die Daten durchgeben, Neckarsulm würde ich, Bad Wildbad auch



*Ketterer Bikemarathon (Bad Wildbad): *
*Homepage:*http://www.radsportakademie.de/events/ketterer-bike-marathon-bad-wildbad-2013-05-26/
*Distanz:* 30k/726hm (alternativ 59km/1452, 89km/2178hm) 
*Datum:* 26.05.2013
*Start:* 13Uhr (Kurzdistanz)

*Bikemax Marathon (Dahenfeld): *
*Homepage:*http://www.mountainbikemarathon-neckarsulm.de/info.html
*Distanz:* 70km/1600hm (alternativ 35km/800hm)
*Datum: *15.09.2013
*Start:* 10Uhr (Marathondistanz)


----------



## riderhardy (20. Februar 2013)

Hey, danke Robby, ich Schau mal nach ob ich da Zeit habe


----------



## xAbraxas (20. Februar 2013)

Huhu..

hätten hier in München auch einen frühen Marathon anstehen.
Bei Interesse 

http://www.sog-events.de/index.php?c=1&s=events
City Bike Marathon
Distanz: 60/79km 
Hm: zu vernachlässigen

oder dort wo ich des Fallen äh Radeln gelernt hab:

http://www.schatzbergrennen.de/
12h Rund um den Schatzberg
Distanz: je nach dem 

Fänds ja mal schön einige von euch hier BY begrüßen
zu dürfen..

Sportliche Grüße
Mo


----------



## boernie (20. Februar 2013)

@Hardy: bin durch mein Ausbilder reingekommen da er im orgateam sitzt  @chuck 88:  ultrabike 77km


----------



## boernie (20. Februar 2013)

@Hardy: bin durch mein Ausbilder reingekommen da er im orgateam sitzt  @chuck 88:  ultrabike 77km


----------



## cubescott (21. Februar 2013)

xAbraxas schrieb:


> Huhu..
> 
> hätten hier in München auch einen frühen Marathon anstehen.
> Bei Interesse
> ...



Hallo Mo,

für das Schatzbergrennen könnt ich mich begeistern, aber 7.00h morgens ist schon arg früh. Weist du ob es dort ein "Matratzenlager" oder ähnliches gibt?

Wir machen übrigens nächsten Monat in Besigheim was ähnliches, wobei dort nicht das Kilometerbolzen im Vordergrund steht. Bei Interesse gibts Infos direkt beim Hardy.

Mit BOA-Grüßen
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xAbraxas (21. Februar 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Hallo Mo,
> 
> für das Schatzbergrennen könnt ich mich begeistern, aber 7.00h morgens ist schon arg früh. Weist du ob es dort ein "Matratzenlager" oder ähnliches gibt?
> 
> ...



Hallo Rainer,

nein, weiß ich leider nicht. Ich könnt mich aber mal bei den Kollegen von der IG Ammersee schlau machen. 
Schätze nämlich, daß das Rennen ähnlich den 12h von Weilheim aufgebaut/geplant ist. 
In der Ausschreibung steht, daß du kostenfreie Parkmöglichkeit nah der Wechselzone hast. 
Also am Besten mit Camper anreisen 
Meld mich dazu nochmal..

Na da hak´ich mal beim Hardy nach... 

Sportliche Grüße
Mo


----------



## BjoernL (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu im Forum und suche Mitfahrer für Wochenendtouren. Evtl auch mal am Feierabend.
Ich fahre regelmäßig rund um Ludwigsburg/Tamm/Bietigheim (z.B. Rotenacker Wald).

Es würde mich freuen wenn es eine Gruppe gibt bei der ich mitfahren kann.

Wann und wo trifft man sich???
Ich freue mich auf eure Rückmeldungen!

Viele Grüße

Björn


----------



## riderhardy (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo Björn 

Wir sind hier je Gruppe von Mtb'lern die sich eigentlich regelmäßig trifft, Mittwoch und z.zt auch Sonntags 
Startpunkte unserer Touren sind hier Ludwigsburg, Marbach oder Bietigheim, die Tourenlängen sind unterschiedlich, meist so zwischen 2 und 3 Stunden 
Schau einfach hier ins Forum, oder ich lade dich per SMS ein, falls du es möchtest, deine Nummer kannst mir per PM senden
Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

hab ich das richtig gelesen das die Trikots fertig sind 
Wo, wann freu


----------



## MTB_Tom (26. Februar 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab ich das richtig gelesen das die Trikots fertig sind
> Wo, wann freu


 
Wo hast das gelesen?
...aber ich habs auch in meinem Handy gelsen..
Jetzt sollte der Stoffel nur noch gesund werden..gute Besserung...
Ist auch gerade ein Mist mit der Grippe/Erkältungswelle
  @bjoern:Herzlich willkommen beim LB-Treff

CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. Februar 2013)

Auf Fazebook stands


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (26. Februar 2013)

Moin

@ all: Jupp die Trikots sind fertig, Christoph und ich werden sie die Woche noch holen,
          Info folgt dann


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (1. März 2013)

Hallo 

Die Trikos sind da!

Am Sonntag 3.3.13 um 10:45 Uhr auf der Bären Wiesen Parkplatz ist die erste Ausgabe und anschließend sonntags Tour.


----------



## Robby2107 (2. März 2013)

Je nach Nässegrad der Waldwege überlege ich mir heute Nachmittag ne Runde im Forst zu fahren. Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat einfach kurz melden. 

Sonst sieht man sich am Sonntag.


----------



## riderhardy (2. März 2013)

Moin

@ Robby: keine Chance heute, wir gehen ins Musical in stuggi
               Bis Sonntag dann


----------



## w3rd (2. März 2013)

wo und wann trefft ihr euch denn morgen und wohin fahrt ihr? Nehmt ihr neue mit?
gruß
Manuel


----------



## riderhardy (2. März 2013)

Hallo Manuel

Wir treffen uns morgen gegen 11 Uhr am Schlosseingang Bärenwiese in Ludwigsburg, schorndorfer Straße, kannst gerne kommen
Gruß
Hardy


----------



## w3rd (2. März 2013)

Hi Hardy, na dann schau ich mal vorbei morgen  und wo gehts dann hin? wohne in hoheneck.


----------



## riderhardy (2. März 2013)

Hallo, 

Morgen nix heftiges, da die Wälder noch sehr matschig sind, werden wir befestigte Wege in Richtung Stuttgart fahren, so knappe 2-3stunden
Freu mich dich kennenzulernen


----------



## w3rd (2. März 2013)

oh ok. seufz.. vermisse den pfälzer wald  
bis morgen!


----------



## riderhardy (2. März 2013)

Hehe,

Tja sowas haben wir hier leider nicht, der Stromberg kann da auch nicht mithalten, leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (2. März 2013)

Sobald es wieder gut durchgetrocknet ist, geht´s in den Schönbuch mal mit der ganzen Runde hier. 

Freuen uns schon tierisch drauf!!!


----------



## riderhardy (2. März 2013)

Moin

@ Robby : und wie ich mich darauf freue


----------



## w3rd (3. März 2013)

muss leider absagen. bin krank aufgewacht:/


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (3. März 2013)

Ski Ausfahrt

Samstag 16.03.2013

Skigebiet Fellhorn/Kanzelwand in Oberstdorf

Mit dem Schnee-Express der DB
Für 59.- Euro inkl. Fahrt und Skipass.

Start:
Stuttgart Hbf 5:31uhr  


Zurück :
Stuttgart Hbf 21:28 Uhr

Alle Infos unter :

http://www.bahn.de/regio_allgaeu_schwaben/view/angebot/tickets/schnee_express_allgaeu.shtml


Die Tickets gibt es an den DB Automaten oder DB Schalter oder über Post an allen besorgungstellen besteht die Möglichkeit das Datum zu bestimmen also können diese auch vor ab besorgt werden !
Die Fahrt zum Zug ist mit der s-Bahn auch inbegriffen.


Würde mich über zahlreiches erscheinen Freuen!!


----------



## Robby2107 (4. März 2013)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Ski Ausfahrt
> 
> Samstag 16.03.2013
> 
> ...


 
Moin, 

2 Fahrkarten sind schon bestellt. 

Jetzt suche ich nur noch nen neues Kettenblatt in schwarz (oder rot). Silber hat´s massig ... 
grüße
Robby


----------



## riderhardy (4. März 2013)

Moin

Ich Check das noch ab, wahrscheinlich klappt's


----------



## MTB_Tom (4. März 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 2 Fahrkarten sind schon bestellt.
> 
> ...


 
Zähnezahl?Firma?LKD?
Bin am 16.3. in ED ;-)


----------



## Robby2107 (5. März 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Zähnezahl?Firma?LKD?
> Bin am 16.3. in ED ;-)


 
Zähnezahl: 32
Firma: Shimano 
Gruppe SLX FC-M660 (3x9)


Habe mittlerweile was gefunden, aber wahrscheinlich auch den Grund warum das verbaute so verzogen ist. Die Kettenblattschrauben dürfen nur mit max. 8nm angezogen werden und ich war da mit wesentlich mehr dran.  
Jetzt mal schauen wenn ich sie mit vorgeschriebenem Drehmoment anziehe. Notfalls order ich ein neues:

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p21738_SLX-Kettenblatt-FC-M660-9-fach-.html

grüße
Robby


Edit:
Man mag es kaum glauben, ich bin jetzt fast 2 Jahre mit einem verdrehten Kettenblatt gefahren.  Habe es nun eine viertel Umdrehung verdreht und siehe da, Stift und Aussparung passen zusammen. Mit 8Nm angezogen und es läuft rund. Möchte mal wissen welcher Pfuscher das Ding zusammengeschustert hat vor 2 Jahren!!


----------



## MTB_Tom (5. März 2013)

Ok, hätte jetzt auch kein 32er gehabt...
Ja, so ein Drehmomentschlüssel ist was feines...aber manch Bikehändler vertraut da eher auf das gefühl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ricardo_zeus (5. März 2013)

Hallo alle,
eine kurze Frage an euch alle, macht jemand morgen einen Tour? lg ricardo


----------



## Beton-Paul (6. März 2013)

ricardo_zeus schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> eine kurze Frage an euch alle, macht jemand morgen einen Tour? lg ricardo



Moin Ricardo alles gut?
Wir treffen uns heute wieder 17 Uhr am oberen Schloß-Eingang, Richtung Bärenwiese! 

Grüße

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (6. März 2013)

ricardo_zeus schrieb:


> Hallo alle,
> eine kurze Frage an euch alle, macht jemand morgen einen Tour? lg ricardo



Moin Ricardo,

Lebst noch?, wie Paul schon geschrieben hat ð


----------



## Robby2107 (6. März 2013)

Bei mir hat sich heute ein wenig was verschoben und somit könnte es bei mir auch klappen. 

Habt ihr schon ne Idee wo lang? Wenn ein wenig Matsch nicht stört sind sogar Waldwege drin. War gestern ein wenig im Forst hoppsen und dort war´s bis auf ein paar Senken fahrbar. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. März 2013)

Wetter passt heute,,Sonne lacht...bin heut auch dabei
Matsch muss nicht sein...
Gemütliches rollen wäre schön...

Zur Info:Wenns dunkel u. kalt wird bin ich wieder auf dem Heimweg..sprich 18.30-19Uhr bin ich wieder in LB
Hoffe es passt mit der Routenplanung

CU
T.


----------



## Robby2107 (6. März 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Zur Info:Wenns dunkel u. kalt wird bin ich wieder auf dem Heimweg..sprich 18.30-19Uhr bin ich wieder in LB


 


Lösung: Licht und warme Socken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (6. März 2013)

Ohne Waldwege kann man auch Rennradfahren gehn


----------



## MTB_Tom (6. März 2013)

Danke,war wieder ne schöne Tour mit Euch..und fast pünktlich um 19 Uhr zurück ;-)
Die Edit sagt noch schnell...wenn sich das Wetter nicht bessert wird das bei uns am We nichts.sorry:
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## ricardo_zeus (7. März 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Moin Ricardo alles gut?[MENTION][/MENTION]
> Wir treffen uns heute wieder 17 Uhr am oberen Schloß-Eingang, Richtung Bärenwiese!
> [MENTION][/MENTION]
> Grüße
> ...



Danke fuer die Info Paul, leider habe ich nicht puentlich von der arbeit geschaft . Aber ivh hoffe ich darf  mit euch naechste woche fahren


----------



## ricardo_zeus (7. März 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin Ricardo,
> 
> Lebst noch?, wie Paul schon geschrieben hat ð



Moin Hardy ja ich lebe noch  ja schade hat gestern nicht geklappt. aber naechste woche hoffe ich.
lg und schoene woche noch
ricardo


----------



## MTB_Tom (10. März 2013)

Schöne MTB Tour am Samstag
Wetter war top...gerne bald wieder!


----------



## Robby2107 (11. März 2013)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Ski Ausfahrt
> 
> Samstag 16.03.2013
> 
> ...


 
Muß das hier nochmal kurz etwas pushen.
Wer noch mit möchte bitte einfach melden. Egal ob mit 2 Brettern oder nur auf einem, ob Anfänger oder Pro. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## Robby2107 (11. März 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Schöne MTB Tour am Samstag
> Wetter war top...gerne bald wieder!


 

Wer fährt denn da mit Bugsegel??? Ist das denn erlaubt?? 
Meiner Meinung nach übertreibt man es da mit den alternativen Antrieben. 


Oder ist er das das radelnde Schloßgespenst??


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. März 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn da mit Bugsegel??? Ist das denn erlaubt??
> Meiner Meinung nach übertreibt man es da mit den alternativen Antrieben.
> 
> 
> Oder ist er das das radelnde Schloßgespenst??


 
Das ist das Bremssegel!!...sonst fährt der Gute Mann uns dermaßen um die Ohren..da ist jedes Hilfsmittel erlaubt!


----------



## Dangerous Dave (12. März 2013)

Vom selben Ort hab ich letzte Woche auch ein Foto gemacht. Sehr schöne Gegend für mich als Neu-Stuttgarter...


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. März 2013)

Dangerous Dave schrieb:


> Vom selben Ort hab ich letzte Woche auch ein Foto gemacht. Sehr schöne Gegend für mich als Neu-Stuttgarter...


 
Wenns wieder trockener wird,dann gibts auch ein paar schöne Trails am Kappelberg
man könnte sich auch mal an der neuen Kelter in Fellbach treffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (12. März 2013)

Moin,

Sag einfach Bescheid, bin dabei


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (12. März 2013)

Wind/Regen Jacke 

Wehr hat Interesse an einer 
Wind/Regen Jacke im Design 
MTB-Ludwigsburg von

Vandisport De

Für 67 Euro


----------



## Dangerous Dave (12. März 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wenns wieder trockener wird,dann gibts auch ein paar schöne Trails am Kappelberg
> man könnte sich auch mal an der neuen Kelter in Fellbach treffen...



Klingt gut! Ich glaube, da bin ich die Tage schon vorbei gefahren. Und ab morgen soll es ja auch erst mal wieder trockener werden...


----------



## Robby2107 (12. März 2013)

Dangerous Dave schrieb:


> ... ab morgen soll es ja auch erst mal wieder trockener werden...


 

Hoffen wir´s! 

Bin schon ganz hippelig auf Bikepark und Schönbuch. *gg*


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. März 2013)

So nach dem ich endlich ne 50Mbit Leitung habe kann ich wieder Filme hochladen

Als kleine Motivation für die anstehende Saison 2013

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27138

Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (12. März 2013)

So und hier noch was mit Motor

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/27140


----------



## MTB_Tom (12. März 2013)

Dangerous Dave schrieb:


> Klingt gut! Ich glaube, da bin ich die Tage schon vorbei gefahren. Und ab morgen soll es ja auch erst mal wieder trockener werden...


 
Schaun wir mal was der April bringt...


----------



## riderhardy (14. März 2013)

Moin

Der April macht was er willð

Am 30.03 Beerfelden , wer ist dabei?


----------



## Beton-Paul (14. März 2013)

Na ich wenn das Wetter passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (15. März 2013)

Hoffe wir können da auch. Waren bisher auf den 29. fixiert.


----------



## riderhardy (15. März 2013)

Moin
 @robby: stimmt, hatten wir auch gesagt, da aber dort Eröffnungstag ist, haben wir den 
             Samstag ins Auge gefasst, hoffe ihr seit dabei


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. März 2013)

Wir sind im wilde Osten...sorry.
Viel Spaß Euch allen...

Nächsten Mi. bin ich wohl nicht dabei....

CU
T.


----------



## Carcass (15. März 2013)

30.3 war auch mein Plan nach beerfelden zu fahren. Wenn es dort ******** ist von der Wetterlage gehts nach Albstadt.


----------



## riderhardy (15. März 2013)

Moin
@ Andi : dann ist es aber auch in Albatadt nicht besser


----------



## Carcass (15. März 2013)

Muss net sein bei schnee Fahr ich aber nich wenns voll Regnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (15. März 2013)

Ok, dann machen wir das, bin dabei, freu mich


----------



## boernie (15. März 2013)

ich versuch auch dabei zu sein


----------



## w3rd (15. März 2013)

neuer versuch. ist morgen was geplant?


----------



## Carcass (16. März 2013)

Wetter soll umschlagen aber vielleicht habt ihr glück


----------



## Beton-Paul (24. März 2013)

So für alle die nicht auf Facebook sind, hier der link vom Vid. von letztem Sonntag

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/27300


----------



## riderhardy (24. März 2013)

Super Video


----------



## Carcass (28. März 2013)

Das Wetter kackt rumm aber mir is des scheiss egal! Ich geh am Samstag nach Beerfelden bei Wind und Wetter. Ich bin ausgerüstet für alles!  
Ich hoffe ihr seid nich bloß Schönwetter Biker  sucht eure Eier am Freitag schon und packt sie am Samstag warm ein


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. März 2013)

Ein kurzarm Trikot MTB Ludwigsburg in M abzugeben. 
Ist mir zu groß. Leider. 
35 
Bei interesse pn an mich. 
Grüße
T.


----------



## Robby2107 (4. April 2013)

Hallo zusammen,


das Wetter scheint ja zumindest am WE trocken zu bleiben und Albstadt rückt in greifbare Nähe. 

Wer wäre denn nun alles dabei?? Bitte einfach kurz melden und vielleicht auch mitteilen ob eine Transport (Bike und Biker) besteht, damit wir eventuell Fahrgemeinschaften bilden können. 


Termin: 06.05.2013 
Abfahrt: 8-10Uhr (später nicht damit es sich auch lohnt)


grüße
Robby

Edit: Aufgrund des winterlichen Streckenzustands tendiere ich mittlerweile ehern zu Beerfelden. Die Webcams in Albstadt zeigen doch recht viel weiß im Bikepark an und bei Matsch und Schnee hält sich meine Euphorie in Grenzen.


----------



## Carcass (4. April 2013)

Ihc hab die erfahrung in Albstadt bei Matsch gemacht und es ist wirklich sehr heftig. Beerfelden ist soweit Trocken da ich am Samstag selbst dort war. Ich werde am Samstag wieder nach Beerfelden gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (4. April 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ihc hab die erfahrung in Albstadt bei Matsch gemacht und es ist wirklich sehr heftig. Beerfelden ist soweit Trocken da ich am Samstag selbst dort war. Ich werde am Samstag wieder nach Beerfelden gehn.


 

Werden wahrscheinlich auch umschwenken auf Beerfelden. Dann fährt man sich ja über den Weg


----------



## driver.87 (4. April 2013)

Fährt jemand noch ne CC-Tour am Sonntag?

Es müsste sich bloß jemand zum guiden bereit erklären 

vg Sven


----------



## Beton-Paul (5. April 2013)

Mh Sonntag kann ich noch nicht sagen, wenn spontan!
Morgen soll es ja wieder regnen!


----------



## schneckerias (6. April 2013)

Hi,

ich werde morgen nach Beerfelden kommen.

Carsten


----------



## Robby2107 (6. April 2013)

schneckerias schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde morgen nach Beerfelden kommen.
> 
> Carsten




Hey Carsten,

die gleiche Überlegung habe ich auch noch. 
Heute war so genial, daß ich noch richtig Lust habe morgen nochmal ein wenig das ganze zu vertiefen ...

grüße
Robby


----------



## w3rd (6. April 2013)

wieso fahrt ihr eigentlich nach beerfelden. is wildbad nich näher?


----------



## Robby2107 (6. April 2013)

w3rd schrieb:


> wieso fahrt ihr eigentlich nach beerfelden. is wildbad nich näher?


Zumindest am Montag war es dort noch total mit Schnee zu und dürfte (wenn überhaupt abgetaut) ziemlich nass/matschig sein.

Beerfelden ist trocken und super zu fahren.


----------



## w3rd (6. April 2013)

verstehe. habt ihr noch nen platz frei und nehmt neulinge mit?  war allerdings noch nie in nem park...


----------



## Robby2107 (6. April 2013)

Bisher ist noch offen ob wir fahren, aber wenn dann spricht nix dagegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (6. April 2013)

Moin,

Vorab mal gesagt , kommenden Samstag, 13.04 geht's nach Beerfelden , genaue zeit und treffpunkt folgt noch


----------



## riderhardy (6. April 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Zumindest am Montag war es dort noch total mit Schnee zu und dürfte (wenn überhaupt abgetaut) ziemlich nass/matschig sein.
> 
> Beerfelden ist trocken und super zu fahren.



Genau, und der Schlepplift in Wildbad  geht immer noch nicht, dh man muss zum 4x und dualslalom hochstrampeln


----------



## w3rd (6. April 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Bisher ist noch offen ob wir fahren, aber wenn dann spricht nix dagegen.



super, also falls ihr fahrt: ich wohne in hoheneck. nach bietigheim könnt ich mit der bahn kommen.


----------



## riderhardy (6. April 2013)

w3rd schrieb:


> super, also falls ihr fahrt: ich wohne in hoheneck. nach bietigheim könnt ich mit der bahn kommen.



Kurze Frage, hast du ein bikepark taugliches Bike, sonst musst dir dort eines leihen, hast du schutzausrüstung, wie Protektoren usw., kannst dir auch leihen, solltest aber vorbestellen doet


----------



## w3rd (6. April 2013)

bike is freigegeben, rücken, brust, arm und bein protektoren hab ich. nur keinen fullface. 

find nur grad die kontaklinsen fürs rechte auge nicht  crap


----------



## riderhardy (6. April 2013)

Au Mist, nen Helm solltest haben, ist aber keine Pflicht, da fahren andere auch mit cc Helm,
Hauptsache das andere hast
Falls du Lust hast kommende Woche gehen wir nochmal, meld dich, kann sich mitnehmen, wohne in der Weststadt, Nr hast ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (6. April 2013)

ja helm kann ich ja da leihen. fährst du morgen mit? nächsten samstag kann ich voraussichtlich nicht.


----------



## w3rd (6. April 2013)

yes! hab drei rechte linsen gefunden. mach die so selten rein, dass sogar das knapp werden kann

hmm.. zählt das nach bikepark regeln als brust und rücken schutz? [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Dainese-Uni-Safety-Waistcoat-Soft/dp/B006CKRCJO"]Dainese Uni Safety Waistcoat Soft: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## riderhardy (6. April 2013)

Bin noch in meiner Heimat , dem Ruhrpott zum biken, komm erst morgen Abend nach lb zurück


----------



## Robby2107 (6. April 2013)

Sooooo ... also wir würden fahren. 
Carsten ist auf jeden Fall dabei und könnte die Bikes einladen. Hat allerdings nur einen 2Sitzer, d.h. wir müßten ggf. mit 2 Autos fahren.


----------



## w3rd (6. April 2013)

daran mangelts bei mir...


----------



## riderhardy (6. April 2013)

Na denn wünsch ich euch ganz viel Spaß und kommt gesund Heim


----------



## w3rd (6. April 2013)

danke  wenns denn mit hinkommen klappt. ich stell ne gepackte tasche mit klamotten und zahnbürste in den flur für den fall der fälle


----------



## Robby2107 (6. April 2013)

Na die Zahnbürste kannst ruhig daheim lassen, wir lassen niemanden zurück. 

Ich würde sagen Abfahrt ist morgen früh gegen 9Uhr (ganz grob) und Rückfahrt dann gegen späten Nachmittag/Abend.

Mitfahrmöglichkeiten haben wir genug. Würde sagen die Aufteilung machen wir morgen früh wenn wir wissen wer alles dabei ist.


----------



## w3rd (6. April 2013)

ich meinte fürs krankenhaus  
wo trefft ihr euch denn?


----------



## Robby2107 (7. April 2013)

Morgen!!

Ich sehe Du bist schon wach und bereit für den Park?
Ich habe carsten gerade eine Nachricht geschickt wie wir das nun machen und dann würde ich sagen treffen wir uns irgendwo in LB so gegen 9Uhr, Bike einladen und ab die Post.

Sonne kommt ja schon raus!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (7. April 2013)

jep, gute morgen! dachte erst das wars als ich den regen gesehen habe. hat aber wohl schon aufgehört. sagt mir halt bescheid, brauch schon so 15min in die innenstadt


----------



## Robby2107 (7. April 2013)

Mach ich. Warte gerade noch auf Antwort vom Carsten.


----------



## w3rd (7. April 2013)

trinkblase lohnt vermutlich nich?


----------



## Robby2107 (7. April 2013)

Brauchste nich ... Gibt dort auch was zu kaufen bzw. der Parkplatz ist nich weit weg.


----------



## Robby2107 (7. April 2013)

Also Carsten hat sich noch nicht gemeldet.
Würde sagen wir trffen uns am Eingang der Markthalle in LB. Weißt wo das ist?


----------



## w3rd (7. April 2013)

martin luther strasse? ich fahr jetzt auch mal los, muss noch frühstück suchen


----------



## riderhardy (7. April 2013)

Moin,Moin
Hier ein Termin für den kommenden Samstag, 13.04.2013
Angesagt ist Bikepark Beerfelden, mal nen Tag nur abwärts fahren
Treffpunkt ist um 8.30 Uhr beim Paul, Räder verladen oder evt. umladen
Falls ein weiterer Treffpunkt gewünscht wird bitte kurz melden


----------



## w3rd (7. April 2013)

Carsten,  falls du was riechst, das is vielleicht doch nicht die saure milch vom kaffee. Ich hab glaub meine handschuhe bei dir im auto vergessen. 
Manuel

Ah ne gefunden!


----------



## Robby2107 (8. April 2013)

w3rd schrieb:


> Carsten, falls du was riechst, das is vielleicht doch nicht die saure milch vom kaffee. Ich hab glaub meine handschuhe bei dir im auto vergessen.
> Manuel


 

Müffelt da der Angstschweiß?? *gg*

Mal ernsthaft, ist echt super gelaufen gestern und für das erste Mal Bikepark ... 


Bis demnächst 
Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (8. April 2013)

Beerfelden ist super zum anfangen find ich. Ist nicht zu steil und man kann auch einiges springen also passt schon


----------



## w3rd (8. April 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Müffelt da der Angstschweiß?? *gg*
> 
> Mal ernsthaft, ist echt super gelaufen gestern und für das erste Mal Bikepark ...
> 
> ...



der angstschweiß von letztem sommer vor allem 

war echt super, danke fürs mitnehmen euch beiden!


----------



## MTB_Tom (9. April 2013)

Auch hier soll der Frühling einziehen




13.4. sind wir in MUC.
14.4. ist MUC City Bike Marathon ;_)

CU
T.


----------



## schneckerias (11. April 2013)

Ein Hallo ins Forum,

ich hab ein paar Teile zu vergeben. Falls Interesse besteht, bis Sonntag melden ansonsten kommt es in den Bikemarkt bzw. ins Ebay.

Schwalbe-Wicked Will 26x2,5 Drahtreifen, Downhill, Snakeskin, Double Carcass, Gooey Gluey Compound. 1x den Berg runter, also wie neu.

Votec V.SX Hinterbau von 2009, Schnellspanner. Gebraucht

Nox Headhunter DH/FR Vorbau, AL 6061-T6, 31,8x45mm, 1.1/8 in Silber, Neu  .

Oxygen Speedline Sattel, schwarz, fast wie neu, 1x montiert.

4 Paar Magura Louise Bremsbeläge Typ 6.2 ab 2007, Endurance, Neu

Nukeproof Warhead Sattelstütze 27,2x300mm, Neuwertig

Shimano SG-X Kettenblatt 22 Zähne

E*Thirteen Kettenblatt Shiftring 4-Arm 38/24, Neu

Ortema Nackenrolle, Gebraucht

Sram X9 Trigger 2fach, schwarz, Neu

Sram X7 Umwerfer Dual Pull(Low Clamp, schwarz,34,9mm) Neu

Nokon Bowden Züge in Grün, Neu

Reverse Kettenblatt Race SL 24 Zähne, Neuwertig

Race Face Respond DH X-Type Kurbel mit Innenlager Kurbel-175mm, Innenlager 68-73mm, Neu

Mavic Deemax HR 150x12 in Gelb, mit dem Freilauf stimmt was nicht.

Sodele, das wars.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## w3rd (13. April 2013)

Carsten, robby oder wer sonst. Lust morgen in den pfaelzer wald zu fahren?


----------



## riderhardy (13. April 2013)

Manuel leider nicht, wir drehen hier ne Runde, Treffpunkt um 12 Uhr in der Hoferstrasse vor der EnBW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (13. April 2013)

Wetter ist morgen Bombe! Hauptsache ihr geht Biken das Wetter muss man nutzen! Viel SPaß euch allen. Ich bin in Beerfelden


----------



## w3rd (13. April 2013)

ok schad. wird sicher spassig. sind zu 11. 
mein plan: 8:29 ab lubu - vaihingen. dort regio plus ticket kaufen. 
9:16 ab vaihingen - rest in karlsruhe aufgabeln. 
11:37 ankunft in maikammer heidelberger aufgabeln.. was ne odyssee


----------



## cr4shrid3 (13. April 2013)

Maikammer, zum Kalmit Downhill 

Wir sind morgen ab 11:30 in Beerfelden.

Gruss


----------



## riderhardy (14. April 2013)

Na denn allen ganz viel Spaß heute


----------



## ChrizzMTB (14. April 2013)

w3rd schrieb:


> ok schad. wird sicher spassig. sind zu 11.
> mein plan: 8:29 ab lubu - vaihingen. dort regio plus ticket kaufen.
> 9:16 ab vaihingen - rest in karlsruhe aufgabeln.
> 11:37 ankunft in maikammer heidelberger aufgabeln.. was ne odyssee



Mit der Bahn, daran hab ich auch noch net gedacht. Bisher immer mit dem Auto gefahrn. Kannst Du mal berichten ob das problemlos gegangen ist (wegen Fahrradmitnahme und so...) und wie man genau fährt und was es kostet?

thx
chris


----------



## w3rd (14. April 2013)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> Mit der Bahn, daran hab ich auch noch net gedacht. Bisher immer mit dem Auto gefahrn. Kannst Du mal berichten ob das problemlos gegangen ist (wegen Fahrradmitnahme und so...) und wie man genau fährt und was es kostet?
> 
> thx
> chris


Kommt drau an. 
Nach maikammer 16e/bis zu 5 + 2x lubu vaihingen
Nach neustadt 25e/bis zu 5 + 2x lubu bietigheim

kvv regio plus oder regio plus x
Alles regional also rad kein problem dauert halt
 Und die kvv karten bekommt man nur an den entspr bhf. Also nicht in lubu.


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (14. April 2013)

Mittwoch Tour

Hallo

Mittwoch gibt's mal wieder ne Tour von Marbach 
Und Steinheim aus. 
Treffpunkt :
Marbach Brücke 17:00uhr
Steinheim Lokomotive 17:30 Uhr

Tour geht an Lichtenberg oder Murrtal/wüstenbach


Bis Mittwoch 
Grüße 

Christoph


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. April 2013)

Hi Stoffel, klingt gut, schau das ich dabei bin


----------



## ricardo_zeus (15. April 2013)

hallo alle,
liebe bikers wer faehrt am Mittwoch von Lb los? wann und wo?
ich wuensche euch eine schoene Woche


Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Mittwoch Tour
> 
> Hallo
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. April 2013)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Mittwoch Tour
> 
> Hallo
> 
> ...


 
Liest sich gut>Wetter soll passen u. ich schau auch, dass ich meinen Bully vor meinem Urlaub schneller vorbereite um dabei zu sein
CU
T.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (15. April 2013)

ricardo_zeus schrieb:


> hallo alle,
> liebe bikers wer faehrt am Mittwoch von Lb los? wann und wo?
> ich wuensche euch eine schoene Woche


Ich würd von Lb losfahren wenn ichs rechtzeitig schaffe. Irgendwo am bhf. Ich hab aber keine Ahnung wann man da los müsste... bin noch nie mitgefahren.


----------



## exilschwabe (15. April 2013)

Ich wuerd in Lubu losfahren...

Passt euch 16:30 an der Bärenwiese/gegenüber vom Schloss?


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. April 2013)

exilschwabe schrieb:


> Ich wuerd in Lubu losfahren...
> 
> Passt euch 16:30 an der Bärenwiese/gegenüber vom Schloss?


Sollte passen, wenn man zügig unterwegs ist


----------



## Beton-Paul (15. April 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Sollte passen, wenn man zügig unterwegs ist



dann komm ich auch zum Schloß prima freu mich
paul


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (15. April 2013)

Ich warte auf euch!!!!!


----------



## marco63 (15. April 2013)

hi zusammen,
wenn's zeitlich hinhaut bin ich Mitwoch auch dabei.......sonst halt am WE.
Gibt's da schon irgendwelche Pläne?


----------



## Robby2107 (15. April 2013)

marco63 schrieb:


> ...
> Gibt's da schon irgendwelche Pläne?



Samstag: Bikepark Beerfelden .. bisschen Spaß haben. 

Bei allem anderen bin ich dieses WE raus -> die Wand ruft!!


----------



## marco63 (15. April 2013)

Na dann viel Spaß inner Wand!
Weiß nicht,aber mit nem hardtail im Bikepark ist wohl nicht so der Bringer oder?
Na ja,hab das noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. April 2013)

marco63 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß inner Wand!
> Weiß nicht,aber mit nem hardtail im Bikepark ist wohl nicht so der Bringer oder?
> Na ja,hab das noch nicht probiert.



Da fahren ein paar mit Hardtails (mein Junior auch)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (16. April 2013)

Wirklich spaß kommt dabei nicht auf wenn mans den ganzen Tag macht. Außer mit nem Hardtail des ne schöne Geo hat dann macht des sicherlich spaß aber meiner Meinung nach machst dich und das Bike dabei kaput.


----------



## marco63 (16. April 2013)

Da hast du wohl recht,außerdem wollte ich die "dämpferfunktion" meiner Bandscheiben noch ein bissl aufrechterhalten;-)


----------



## riderhardy (16. April 2013)

Moin zusammen

Bin für morgen draußen, habe Spätschicht,
Samstag dann Beerfelden , sehen und dann


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (16. April 2013)

Es gibt noch 2 Trikots in der Größe M.
Bei Interesse einfach Melden.

Grüssle 

Christoph


----------



## w3rd (16. April 2013)

brauch ich morgen licht? finde mein ladegerät nicht


----------



## riderhardy (16. April 2013)

Manuel, wahrscheinlich für die Rückfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (16. April 2013)

Moin zusammen

@ all: ab kommender Woche starten die Mittwochs Touren dann um 18Uhr .
Es wurde von einigen unserer Bike Freunde dieser Wunsch geäußert , da sie sonst keine
Möglichkeit hätten weiter mitzufahren, ich denke das es wichtig ist das alle mitfahren können


----------



## marco63 (16. April 2013)

super gute idee!!!
16:30 ist auch bei mir arbeitstechnisch fast nicht zu machen.


----------



## Robby2107 (17. April 2013)

Werde für heute absagen müssen.
Wir werden das zeitlich absolut nicht packen heute. 

grüße aus Magstadt


----------



## boernie (17. April 2013)

ich werde auch absagen darf bis 17:00 arbeiten euch viel spass


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. April 2013)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Es gibt noch 2 Trikots in der Größe M.
> Bei Interesse einfach Melden.
> 
> Grüssle
> ...


 
Ich hab auch noch eins...günstig abzugeben...wer wills?


----------



## w3rd (17. April 2013)

ist jetz noch jemand dabei der weiß wos lang geht?


----------



## Krid11 (17. April 2013)

Ich komme und bringe noch jemand mit.


----------



## riderhardy (17. April 2013)

Es geht um 17 Uhr an der Brücke in Marbach los, die Fußgänger Brücke ist gemeint


----------



## ricardo_zeus (17. April 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> dann komm ich auch zum Schloß prima freu mich
> paul



Super ich komme auch um 16:30 vor dem schloss ich freu mich


----------



## marco63 (17. April 2013)

Wohin fahrt ihr von marbach aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (17. April 2013)

Ich versuche in Steinheim um 1730 zu stehen


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. April 2013)

Sorry,hat gestern nicht gereicht bei mir, aber Ihr seit wieder ne große Gruppe gewesen?Hoffe es hat gut geklappt?
Schön

Habe die Diskussion auf FB gelesen.
Abfahrt von 17 auf 18 Uhr verlegen...

Für mich ist 18 Uhr zu spät.
Wenn ich ne kleine Runde fahren möchte, dann ok.
Aber bei ner großen Runde braucht es dann wieder ein Licht am Rad.

Mein Vorschlag wäre:

Ich würde auch wie gewohnt um 17 Uhr abfahren.
Fahrzeit ca. 3h 
oder auch mal um 16Uhr Abfahrt u. 4h Fahrzeit.

Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne anschließen, ansonsten gehts wie gewohnt um 18Uhr los.

Event.könnten wir die 2 Gruppen auch unterwegs "zusammenführen",wenn es von der Tourplanung u. Zeit passen sollte.

Nächster Termin wäre für mich der 8.Mai.
17Uhr (gerne auch früher!) Bärenwiese/Schloß. 

Grüße
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. April 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Sorry,hat gestern nicht gereicht bei mir, aber Ihr seit wieder ne große Gruppe gewesen?Hoffe es hat gut geklappt?
> Schön
> 
> Habe die Diskussion auf FB gelesen.
> ...



He Meister wir haben auf dich gewartet! Schade das es nicht geklappt hat!

In Facebook wurde doch groß abgestimmt, das wir evtl, sogar erst um 18 Uhr Losfahren, weil viele länger arbeiten müssen!?
Na wir werden ja sehen.

War gestern auf jedenfall sehr viele Biker!

Paul


----------



## riderhardy (18. April 2013)

Moin miteinander

Große Gruppe gestern Super


----------



## marco63 (18. April 2013)

Ja,war gestern das 1.mal dabei,war spaßig! Gute Leute!
Stressfreien tag an alle!
Marco


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. April 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> He Meister wir haben auf dich gewartet! Schade das es nicht geklappt hat!
> 
> In Facebook wurde doch groß abgestimmt, das wir evtl, sogar erst um 18 Uhr Losfahren, weil viele länger arbeiten müssen!?
> Na wir werden ja sehen.
> ...


 
Nachricht ging rechtzeitig an den Stoffel...ok war kein Rund-mail..sorry
Wer wann wo mitfährt kann jeder für sich entscheiden denke ich u. ich habe nur angeboten, dass es noch eine andere Möglichkeiten gibt. bzw. Abfahrtszeiten
Ist also kein MUSS,sonderen ein KANN
Ich werde früher fahren wenn ich länger (ohne Licht) fahren möchte.

Nicht alle lesen in FZ mit...
Aber ich schreib das auch gerne noch mal ins FZ, damit es mehr lesen.

Grüße..bin dann heute Abend mal wech..
T.


----------



## ricardo_zeus (18. April 2013)

Hi ale
gestern war eine sehr schoene Runde mit euch alle. ich habe mich gefreut wieder mit euch zu fahren. ich wollte fragen. wie kann ich euch oder die gruppe in facebook finden?
dankei


----------



## riderhardy (18. April 2013)

Unter MTb Ludwigsburg, schreib einfach wie du heißt, dann Adden wir dich, mein Name ist da Hardy Schulte


----------



## riderhardy (18. April 2013)

Moin

@ Tom : du hast recht, jeder soll so fahren wie er möchte, nur können einige nicht so früh wie du vielleicht, deshalb die Verschiebung auf 18.00 Uhr, damit auch die die länger arbeiten müssen mitfahren können 
Schönen Urlaub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (18. April 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Unter MTb Ludwigsburg, schreib einfach wie du heißt, dann Adden wir dich, mein Name ist da Hardy Schulte



oh dann adde mich doch bitte auch mal. wie ich heisse müsstest ja wissen 

lg
chris


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. April 2013)

ich glaub er brauch euere Facebook namen (Ihr werde das besser wissen als ich)

@ Tom na wir habe versucht dich auf dem Handy an zu rufen (Barty)
und dir müsste ja klar sein das Stoffel von Marbach losfährt du dich aber beim Schloß angemeldet hattest! Is ja auch egal, was ich damit sagen wollte ist das du einem der in Lubu startet was sagen hättest können!

Und zum Thema 17 Uhr 18 Uhr 16 Uhr, kann man sich ja dann auch aufteilen, 17 Uhr ist für mich o.k. 18 Uhr auch nur 16 Uhr geht so gut wie gar nicht!

Wir werden das schon hin bekommen
Paul


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (18. April 2013)

Hallo 

Die Gruppe in fb
Heist gleichnamig dem Forum 

MTB Ludwigsburg 


Grüssle 

Christoph


----------



## ricardo_zeus (18. April 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Unter MTb Ludwigsburg, schreib einfach wie du heißt, dann Adden wir dich, mein Name ist da Hardy Schulte



Hi Hardy
und alle danke fuer eure antworten. ich heisse Ricardo Zeus Trujillo Morales
es ist ein langer name ich weiss ich kann nichts dafuer.
lg ricardo


----------



## 4mate (18. April 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/ricardozeus.trujillomorales

Das ist unschicklich. Zieh ein Hemd oder Trikot an...


----------



## Robby2107 (18. April 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/ricardozeus.trujillomorales
> 
> Das ist unschicklich. Zieh ein Hemd oder Trikot an...



Für jemanden, der sich hinter Katzenbildchen versteckt ganz schön frech.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (18. April 2013)

@ Ricardo 

Du Must mein Fa annehmen dann kann ich dich einfügen . Oder noch einfacher du gibst
In der suche in fb einfach den Namen
MTB Ludwigsburg ein tippst da drauf und klickst auf beitrete !

Grüssle

Christoph


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (18. April 2013)

MTB Ludwigsburg 

Im Facebook 

Einfach in der suche den Namen :
MTB Ludwigsburg 
Eingeben und suchen, dann anklicke und auf den Butten beitrete klicken . 

MfG

Christoph


----------



## marco63 (18. April 2013)

eeh Ricardo,cuando quieras acceptame en tu facebook.......Saludo Marco


----------



## FoolOnTheHill (18. April 2013)

Pendejos,

atencion! no toce il libro del faces!

Zu gut deutsch: Kerlich, lasset se doch die Finger von dem Facebook!

muss ich als ITler jetz echt mal sagen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. April 2013)

Fb ist auch nicht mein Ding;-)


----------



## marco63 (19. April 2013)

Jemand lust auf ne "Sauwetter"bike tour samstag/sonntag???


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (19. April 2013)

Sonntag Prevorst Tour


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (20. April 2013)

Sonntag Tour 
Treffpunkt prevorst Waldspielplatz
10:30uhr
Große Tour mit viel hm


Grüssle Christoph


----------



## riderhardy (21. April 2013)

Tach zusammen

Kommende Woche gibt es die legendäre Mittwochstour erst am Donnerstag, ich habe am Mittwoch nen wichtigen Termin
Falls jemand allerdings gerne am Mittwoch radeln möchte, vielleicht führt dann jemand die Gruppe,war jetzt nur nen Vorschlag von mir

Treffpunkt dann jetzt neu um 18.00 Uhr am Schlosseingang an der Bärenwiese in Ludwigsburg
Hoffe es passt euch und wir sehen uns


----------



## riderhardy (21. April 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Für jemanden, der sich hinter Katzenbildchen versteckt ganz schön frech.



Da hast recht Robby; Katzenbildchen, Hahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco63 (21. April 2013)

sorry,aber die nächsten 2 wochen geht nix,hab spätschicht!
Oder halt am WE.........
Hasta otra.......


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (22. April 2013)

Diesen Mittwoch findet eine
Trail Tour  in Oppenweiler statt.
Barti führt und dort zu den hot Spots . Treffpunkt ist 17:15 
Oppenweiler an der Seegasse 22


----------



## boernie (23. April 2013)

ich bin raus muss am Mittwoch nochmal zu den steelers dienst schieben bevor sie rausfliegen


----------



## riderhardy (23. April 2013)

Nicht so negativ Boernie, kann noch alles passieren
Bin auch nicht dabei, muss bis 16.30 Uhr schaffen, dann wichtiger Termin


----------



## Beton-Paul (23. April 2013)

Bikefeatcoffee schrieb:


> Diesen Mittwoch findet eine
> Trail Tour  in Oppenweiler statt.
> Barti führt und dort zu den hot Spots . Treffpunkt ist 17:15
> Oppenweiler an der Seegasse 22



Wow da muss ich passen, wobei es dort bestimmt cool ist, euch viel spaß!


----------



## Robby2107 (24. April 2013)

Morgen,

bin weder heute noch morgen dabei. 
Einerseits habe ich mein Skeen noch nicht zurück (werde da heute mal nachhaken) und andererseits bin ich leicht angeschlagen und will zum WE wieder fit sein. 

Wünsche euch aber eine tolle Tour und bis bald mal wieder!!


----------



## Krid11 (24. April 2013)

Bin heute auch nicht dabei.
Viel Spaß allen anderen.


----------



## Stefan1893 (25. April 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Tach zusammen
> 
> Kommende Woche gibt es die legendäre Mittwochstour erst am Donnerstag, ich habe am Mittwoch nen wichtigen Termin
> Falls jemand allerdings gerne am Mittwoch radeln möchte, vielleicht führt dann jemand die Gruppe,war jetzt nur nen Vorschlag von mir
> ...



Hallo, ist das noch aktuell?
Lese hier schon länger mit, bin aber noch nicht zum mitfahren gekommen.

Gruß aus Hoheneck


----------



## riderhardy (25. April 2013)

Das ist noch aktuell, heute leitet Achim die Tour, da ich leider terminlich verhindert bin, ein dank an achimðð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (29. April 2013)

Moin zusammen

Am Mittwoch wollen wir hier mitfahren, wer Lust hat einfach dazu kommen und Mitradeln


http://www.rsv-schwaikheim.de/cms/docs/doc75775.pdf


----------



## w3rd (29. April 2013)

meine gabel ist im service :/


----------



## riderhardy (2. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen zusammen

Kommenden Sonntag gibt's ne Eisdielen Tour nach Heilbronn
Treffpunkt 11Uhr an der Lokomotive in Steinheim 
Rückfahrt mit der Bahn oder mit dem Rad, jeder wie er mag
Bis dahin


----------



## Robby2107 (2. Mai 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen
> 
> Kommenden Sonntag gibt's ne Eisdielen Tour nach Heilbronn
> Treffpunkt 11Uhr an der Lokomotive in Steinheim
> ...



Bahn??? Wo gibt´s denn sowas??


----------



## riderhardy (2. Mai 2013)

Hehe, sehen wir dann wer alles damit fährt


----------



## schneckerias (3. Mai 2013)

Die besten Touren beginnen von zuhause an, und da Enden die auch wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (3. Mai 2013)

Da hast recht, aber die Tour ist ein Wunsch, daher fahren wir das und gehen Lekker Eis essen


----------



## Lammbock79 (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ein Neuling hier im Forum.
Ich will morgen den Tag nutzen und ne Runde Biken gehn.
Von meinen Leuten hat morgen leider niemand zeit. 
Hat hier jemand Interesse sich anzuschließen.
Ich würde mich natürlich auch einer kleinen Gruppe anschließen.
Am liebsten fahr ich Singletrails durch den Wald.
Einer Straßentour wäre ich aber auch nicht abgeneigt.
Hauptsache auf's Rad! 
Hat jemand von euch morgen auch etwas geplant.
Einfach mal bei mir melden oder hier im Forum.

LG


----------



## riderhardy (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Wie oben geschrieben wir treffen uns um 11 Uhr in Steinheim an der alten Lok, wir machen von dort ne ruhige Tour nach Heilbronn


----------



## Lammbock79 (4. Mai 2013)

Hört sich gut an.
Da bin ich dabei. 
Ich hoffe ich finde das. 

LG


----------



## riderhardy (4. Mai 2013)

Supi, freu mich dich kennenzulernen, die alte Lok ist eigentlich nicht zu verfehlen, ist mitten in Steinheim am alten Bahnhof , wie gesagt diesmal ne ruhige Tour ohne Stress , kannst oben ja lesen 
Wir fahren sonst immer Mittwochs ab 18 Uhr meistens ab Lb, Info hier im Forum oder im Facebook zu finden, ich sende auch immer ne SMS an alle


----------



## Lammbock79 (4. Mai 2013)

Bis morgen.


----------



## marco63 (4. Mai 2013)

hi,wenn du von LB nach steinheim fährst_(mit dem Bike) kannst mit mir fahren.
Gruß Marco


----------



## riderhardy (4. Mai 2013)

Hallo Marco, ein Teil von uns fährt mit der SBahn, es kommen noch jemand aus stuggi dazu, treffen uns dann in Steinheim, freu mich dich dann mal kennen zulernen


----------



## marco63 (4. Mai 2013)

O.k. Hardy,wir sehn uns morgen!
Ciao,ciao


----------



## riderhardy (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo 
War nette Tour heute mit unheimlich netten Leuten dabei, danke, hat Riesen Spaß gemacht mit Euch zu radeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (5. Mai 2013)

Und weiter geht's 

Kommenden Mittwoch gibt's ne neue Tour
Treffpunkt um 18uhr am Schlosseingang Bärenwiese in Ludwigsburg, wer Lust hat , einfach mitkommen
In eigener Sache , Stoffel hat noch ein Trikot in Gr. M, wer Interesse hat, einfach melden


----------



## marco63 (5. Mai 2013)

Ja,Hardy hast recht!
Waren super nette leute dabei! 
Gerne mal wieder! 
Wenn's mir langt bin ich mitwoch dabei.......angenehmes arbeiten morgen;-)


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo

Morgen findet ein Mtb Tour in Sulzbach statt die jedes 
Jahr von der Feuerwehr organisiert wird .
Wir treffen uns 10 Uhr in Sulzbach Abfahrt fertig.
An bei den link. Die Jahre davor kostet es 5 Euro .

http://www.ffw-sulzbach-murr.de/cms/index.php/veranstaltungen

Grüssle Christoph


----------



## Marcel82 (12. Mai 2013)

Lac Blanc ist wirklich empfehlenswert!

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/28366


----------



## w3rd (17. Mai 2013)

Morgen Pfälzerwald Annweiler:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10601442&postcount=5974

Treffpunkt, -Zeit Karlsruhe und Annweiler:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10602809&postcount=5977

Ich fahre 08:29 Gleis1 ab LB über Bretten. Ab Vaihingen gilt das KVV Regio Ticket bis Annweiler. Bis KA noch 4 Plätze frei, ab KA im Moment 3. 

Wer lust hat, melden!


----------



## 300exageLX (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte an dieser Stelle nochmal nachfragen, ob es ein regelmässiges MTB Treff in Lubu gibt?

Gruss Claudio


----------



## boernie (27. Mai 2013)

willkommen normalerweise ja mittwochs ab 18:00 am blüba Haupteingang bei der bärenwiese. Aber es kann auch variieren zwischen marbach und bietigheim hoffmeister. 
Aber lies einfach öfters mal hier im forum mit da bist eigentlich auf den neusten stand


----------



## Beton-Paul (28. Mai 2013)

300exageLX schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wollte an dieser Stelle nochmal nachfragen, ob es ein regelmässiges MTB Treff in Lubu gibt?
> 
> Gruss Claudio



Ja von mir auch ein welcome to the show
Kommst du aus Lubu ?

Eigentlich treffen wir uns regelmäßig, aber das Wetter und die Feiertage hat alles gerade etwas zerüttelt! Wird aber schon wieder werden.

wir sehen uns 
Paul


----------



## 300exageLX (28. Mai 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ja von mir auch ein welcome to the show
> Kommst du aus Lubu ?
> 
> Eigentlich treffen wir uns regelmäßig, aber das Wetter und die Feiertage hat alles gerade etwas zerüttelt! Wird aber schon wieder werden.
> ...



Hallo Zusammen,

komme ursprünglich aus Holzgerlingen bin aber schon seit ca. 3 Jahren in Lubu wohnhaft und ab und an im Rotenäcker unterwegs.

Hoffe das Wetter sieht nächste Woche besser aus 

Grüsse und bis demnächst.
Claudio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willi777 (3. Juni 2013)

Servus. Bin aus LB/Freiberg. Hätte auch Lust auf ne Tour in der Gruppe. Allerdings bin ich Rookie. Hardcore Trails und xxx km Touren werde ich vorerst nicht machen.

Lerne mein Bike erst noch kennen und modifizieren.


----------



## Beton-Paul (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich bin ab nächster Woche wieder dabei, muss morgen leider ein paar Tage weg. Freu mich schon drauf 
Grüße
Paul


----------



## riderhardy (3. Juni 2013)

Moin @Paule: schade 

Sonst an alle die Lust haben, Mittwoch gegen 18 Uhr ne Runde ins Umland , Treffpunkt dann Schlosseingang an der Bärenwiese

Freu mich einige zu sehen


----------



## boernie (4. Juni 2013)

ich bin raus mus bis sieben uhr schaffen aber Sonntag aufjedenfall muss doch schauen was mein neues bike besser kann als mein geklautes


----------



## Beton-Paul (4. Juni 2013)

@Börni
Hast du was neues? Was denn, und hat dir die Versicherung was gezahlt?


----------



## Robby2107 (4. Juni 2013)

Ich bin am Mittwoch, aller Voraussicht dabei. 
Hoffe meine Schuhe sind bis dahin durchgetrocknet ...*gg*

  @boernie: Ja, jetzt raus mit der Sprache. Was haste denn neues?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (4. Juni 2013)

Haha, ich weiß es


----------



## boernie (4. Juni 2013)

ja habe ich seit heute cube ams 130


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Juni 2013)

Glückwunsch ... 

Nich aus den Augen lassen!!


----------



## riderhardy (5. Juni 2013)

Da sagst was wahres Robby


----------



## boernie (5. Juni 2013)

nenene das wird jeden abend in die Garage verschlossen


----------



## MarcoG776 (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich eben erst registriert, lese aber schon seit geraumer Zeit mit. 
Heute würde ich mich trauen mit euch ne Runde zu drehen um mal reinzuschnuppern wenn ihr mich mitnehmt.
Wisst ihr schon wo es hingehen soll?
Skill kann ich schwer einschätzen. Eher Anfänger was das Bergab angeht.
Ausdauer zwischen 40 bis 80 km und 1200 bis 1600 Höhenmeter sind machbar.


----------



## marco63 (5. Juni 2013)

Hi,na ja,bei den angaben die du da machst,fährst in der 1.loga mit! ;-)


----------



## riderhardy (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Lass dich einfach am Treffpunkt sehen, Riesen bergabfahrten gibt's hier eh nicht, freu mich dich kennenzulernen


----------



## riderhardy (5. Juni 2013)

Was für Angaben??


----------



## MarcoG776 (5. Juni 2013)

@ Marco: ich hab ja nich gesagt in welcher Zeit. ð
@ RiderHardy: freu mich auch

Also bis gleich dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (5. Juni 2013)

bin heut auch dabei. 
1600hm schaff ich auch aufs jahr verteilt


----------



## riderhardy (5. Juni 2013)

So hallo zusammen, war nett heute , kommende Woche dann auf ein neues
@ Marcog776: ich lade immer per SMS ein, wennst magst kannst ja deine Handy Nummer schicken


----------



## MarcoG776 (5. Juni 2013)

Nette Menschen und eine schöne kleine Runde. Nächste Woche, wenn es die Arbeit zulässt, bin ich gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## boernie (6. Juni 2013)

ich hoffe das am sonntag auch ne runde gibt


----------



## riderhardy (6. Juni 2013)

Boernie ist schon lange gepostet, Schau im fb naxh


----------



## Willi777 (6. Juni 2013)

kann mir einer der ludwigsburger oder freiberger profis eventuell zur hand gehen, beim einstellen der hinteren bremse (Saint, 180 mm, schleift -> denke, die belege sind zu knapp an der scheibe) ?

Treffpunkt irgendwann am We vielleicht? mag dafür nicht zum händler und es auserdem für das nächste mal selbst können


----------



## riderhardy (6. Juni 2013)

Hallo, Bau die Beläge einfach noch mal aus, dann Druck die Zylinder ganz zurück, Beläge wieder rein, sollte funktionieren


----------



## Willi777 (6. Juni 2013)

Okay.  Aber wenn ich Bremse was ist denn dann anders? Kenn mich net so aus


----------



## riderhardy (6. Juni 2013)

Durch das zusammen drücken der Zylinder kann sich evtl das gesamte Bremssystem wieder besser bewegen, auch ein reinigen dann wird helfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w3rd (6. Juni 2013)

äh moment, nicht bremsen ohne beläge. er meint unten die kolben zurückdrücken denke ich


----------



## schneckerias (7. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

will jemand an dem UCI Tippspiel mitmachen?, hab ne Tippgemeinschaft gegründet. Der Name ist Ratzfatz.
tippsiel.mtb-news.de

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald

Carsten


----------



## schneckerias (8. Juni 2013)

Ok,

es besteht wohl kein Interesse. Ich cancel die Tipp Gemeinschaft.


----------



## Robby2107 (10. Juni 2013)

schneckerias schrieb:


> Ok,
> 
> es besteht wohl kein Interesse. Ich cancel die Tipp Gemeinschaft.



Hey Carsten,

ist leider überhaupt nicht mein Ding solche Tippspiele. 
Hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder, entweder bei ner Tour oder im Park. 


grüße aus Bietigheim
Robby


----------



## schneckerias (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo Robby,

war nur so ne Idee von mir. Tour ist grad ungeschickt, bin grad auf Reha in Bad Herrenalb aber Bad Wild Bad an einem WE würde gehen.

Grüße aus dem schwarzen Wald

Carsten


----------



## schneckerias (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo Robby,

war nur so ne Idee von mir. Tour ist grad ungeschickt, bin grad auf Reha in Bad Herrenalb aber Bad Wild Bad an einem WE würde gehen.

Grüße aus dem schwarzen Wald

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 300exageLX (10. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

wollte nochmal anklopfen...nach all dem Regen. 
Fährt jemand am besagten Mittwoch?
Falls "ja" - wann/wo?

Grüsse
Claudio


----------



## marco63 (10. Juni 2013)

Mitwoch 18:00
Hoffmeister Parkplatz
Bietigheim


----------



## MarcoG776 (10. Juni 2013)

Anwesend


----------



## w3rd (11. Juni 2013)

Faehrt jmd in lb los?


----------



## marco63 (11. Juni 2013)

Ja,ich


----------



## w3rd (11. Juni 2013)

marco63 schrieb:


> Ja,ich


wann, wo los? weißt du wos lang geht? ich nicht..


----------



## 300exageLX (11. Juni 2013)

...dann sag ich mal bis morgen.


----------



## Dirtyhank (11. Juni 2013)

Kann morgen nicht, hatte morgen doch schon was anderes im Kalender - viel Spaß! 
Grüße
Axel


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Juni 2013)

Abfahrt 17.15Uhr am Blüba wer will..dann gemütlich nach Bietigheim ;-)


----------



## w3rd (12. Juni 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Abfahrt 17.15Uhr am Blüba wer will..dann gemütlich nach Bietigheim ;-)



hier? https://maps.google.de/maps?q=ludwi...,+Stuttgart,+Baden-Württemberg&gl=de&t=m&z=19

wo fahrt ihr dann lang? hab was zu hause vergessen wohne aber richtung norden. vlcht kann ich einfach dazustoßen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Di_rk (12. Juni 2013)

Würde gerne heute bei Euch mitfahren!  Da der Parkplatz sehr groß is:Trefft Ihr Euch von LB kommend hinter oder vor dem Hoffmeister, links oder rechts der Straße?
Danke, Dirk


----------



## schneckerias (13. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
hat jemand Interess an einem  Scott Ransom30, L, BJ 2010 od. 2011, 160mm Federweg,
Farbe: weiÃ rot schwarz, regelmÃ¤Ãige Wartung vom HÃ¤ndler, neue Nabe, hat die Ã¼blichen Gebrauchsspuren. 1000â¬ VHB.

GruÃ
Carsten


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. Juni 2013)

Schee wars gestern..wenn auch mal wieder eine Schlammschlacht.
;-)
Grüße
Tom


----------



## ChrizzMTB (13. Juni 2013)

Ihr wart mir leider eine halbe Stunde zu früh, Schade ;o> 

Ist der Wald denn etwa immer noch nicht trocken ??? ;o> 

Ich bin am we / sonntag mal in Ludwigsburg City rumgefahren (eben wegen Schlamm und Nässe). So ein bisschen "urban mtb", Treppen etc. ist auch ganz nett. Nur der Pferdeumzug hat ein bichschen gestört. Falls wir mal aus dem Wald vergrault werden sollten ist das auch noch eine Alternative *g*


----------



## Robby2107 (13. Juni 2013)

Manche Wege im Wald sind durchaus fahrbar, allerdings sind tiefe Schlammlöcher und Wasserlachen keine Seltenheit und lauern hinter jeder Kurve. 

Nächste Mal kommt vielleicht noch mein Nachbar mit. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Juni 2013)

*Wer Lust hat: *
*Am Mittwoch treffen wir uns in Bietigheim um 18.00Uhr auf dem Hofmeister-Parkplatz, zu einer neuen Tour.*
*Da aber recht hohe Temperaturen angesagt sind, werden wir keine extreme Tour fahren. *

*grüße*
*Robby*


----------



## riderhardy (18. Juni 2013)

Moin

Danke Robby, hab's echt vergessen hier zu schreiben, eigentlich müssten alle ne SMS bekommen haben, bisher habe ich nur 5 Zusagen , mal sehen wer uns noch überrascht


----------



## Dirtyhank (19. Juni 2013)

Kann auch heute leider nicht dabei sein - heut ist Firmenlauf in LB angesagt


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Juni 2013)

So ich würde mitgehen, wir fahren gegen 17.15 am Schloß vorbei wenn noch jemand von Ludwigsburg aus mitfahren möchte. Wir sollten den Monrepo umfahren, da dort viel los ist wegen dem Firmenlauf!

Bis dann
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneckerias (25. Juni 2013)

Hi,

ich gehen wahrscheinlich Donnerstag und Freitag Nachmittag in den Bike Park Bad Wildbad. Vielleicht hat jemand Lust zum Bergab Radln.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Juni 2013)

schneckerias schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich gehen wahrscheinlich Donnerstag und Freitag Nachmittag in den Bike Park Bad Wildbad. Vielleicht hat jemand Lust zum Bergab Radln.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich Zeit hätte wäre ich dabei


----------



## Carcass (25. Juni 2013)

Wenn das Wetter passt gehts Samstag wieder nach Beerfelden. Kneifen gibts nicht! Ausrede muss schon nen guten Grund haben


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. Juni 2013)

Toll ich muss samstag arbeiten Marktplatzfest, ich würde liebend gern mit nach Beerfelden


----------



## Robby2107 (26. Juni 2013)

Ich werde, was den Park angeht die nächsten 6-8 Wochen ausfallen.


----------



## riderhardy (26. Juni 2013)

@ Paul: warum soll's dir besser gehen als mir, haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (26. Juni 2013)

Habe mich gerade nochmal "schlau" gelesen und radeln ist gar nicht mal schädlich bei einem Bänderriss am Sprunggelenk. 
Sollte natürlich nur langsam angefangen werden und auf sicherem Gelände um jederzeit ein sicheres Absteigen zu ermöglichen. 

Das heißt, daß ich je nach Schwierigkeit der Tour auch schon früher wieder am Start bin. Es hält mich doch eh keine 8 Wochen mit Sportverbot daheim!! 

Wenn die Schwellungen weg sind (und ich wieder normal in einen Schuh passe) werde ich mal vorsichtig antesten.


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Habe mich gerade nochmal "schlau" gelesen und radeln ist gar nicht mal schädlich bei einem Bänderriss am Sprunggelenk.
> Sollte natürlich nur langsam angefangen werden und auf sicherem Gelände um jederzeit ein sicheres Absteigen zu ermöglichen.
> 
> Das heißt, daß ich je nach Schwierigkeit der Tour auch schon früher wieder am Start bin. Es hält mich doch eh keine 8 Wochen mit Sportverbot daheim!!
> ...



Was ist denn passier?


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. Juni 2013)

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/sk/xn/skxni8pk84z4/large_CAAD3.jpg?0

Ich werde mein Cannondale Renner verkaufen, RH 59 ich komm nicht klar damit ist mir zu klein! Bei Interesse melden!

Paul


----------



## Carcass (26. Juni 2013)

Kommt den jetzt niemand mit am Samstag?


----------



## Robby2107 (27. Juni 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Was ist denn passier?


 
Bin beim Rock am Härtsfeldsee vor der Bühne "etwas" umgeknickt.


----------



## schneckerias (27. Juni 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Kommt den jetzt niemand mit am Samstag?



Hallo,

Samstag kann ich nicht. Das WE drauf wäre ich eventuell dabei.

Carsten


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Juni 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Bin beim Rock am Härtsfeldsee vor der Bühne "etwas" umgeknickt.


 
..bei mit hat es exakt 3 Monate gedauert bis ich den Fuß (nach 2fach. Bänderriss) wieder einsetzen konnte..6 Wochen hatte ich dann noch Zeit zum trainieren für den Citylauf LB
Wünsch Dit gute Besserung
  @Paulereis?Kollege hat viell. Interesse...wie groß bist Du?

@All:Wer ist den am Sonntag noch beim Alb-Extrem dabei?

CU
T.


----------



## Beton-Paul (27. Juni 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ..bei mit hat es exakt 3 Monate gedauert bis ich den Fuß (nach 2fach. Bänderriss) wieder einsetzen konnte..6 Wochen hatte ich dann noch Zeit zum trainieren für den Citylauf LB
> Wünsch Dit gute Besserung
> @Paulereis?Kollege hat viell. Interesse...wie groß bist Du?
> 
> ...



Ich hab dir eine Nachricht übers Forum geschickt.


----------



## Carcass (27. Juni 2013)

Gnarf Samstag pisst es wohl wie aus kübeln! Was ein rotz! Nächste Woche ist Rennen in Albstadt Sonntags! Mitfahren kann jeder ich bin aber am überelgen als zuschauer hinzugehn!


----------



## 300exageLX (29. Juni 2013)

Mahlzeit,

fährt jemand am Sonntag?

Gruss Claudio


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (29. Juni 2013)

morgen um 10:00 in steinheim an der lokomotive


----------



## riderhardy (30. Juni 2013)

Moin,

Das ist heute keine Ausfahrt der Gruppe, sondern eine Ausfahrt der Boas


----------



## 300exageLX (1. Juli 2013)

WICHTIG WICHTIG WICHTIG

Heute Abend wurde mein Specialized Epic vor dem Kaufland in Ludwigsburg geklaut!

Rahmennummer: M9JK54901

Eindeutig identifizierbar an den unterschiedlichen Speichennippeln am Vorder und Hinterrad (rot und schwarz). 

Für Hinweise die das Rad zurück bringen - garantierte 400 Euro!


----------



## riderhardy (1. Juli 2013)

300exageLX schrieb:


> WICHTIG WICHTIG WICHTIG
> 
> Heute Abend wurde mein Specialized Epic vor dem Kaufland in Ludwigsburg geklaut!
> 
> ...



Hallo Claudio,

Das kann echt nicht sein was gerade los ist, erst dem Bernd das Rad geklaut , dann Helen und ihrem Freund, und jetzt dir


Ich halte die Augen auf


----------



## Carcass (1. Juli 2013)

Ich bau bald nen Bunker für meine Babes wenn ich des höre!


----------



## Hit (2. Juli 2013)

Was ne Sauerei! Ich halte die Augen offen, aber wahrscheinlich wird derjenige schauen das er das Teil schnell zu Geld macht und verscherbelt


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. Juli 2013)

He was zur zeit geklaut wird ist nicht normal! Ich halte auch die Augen auf! Oder etwas unverwechselbares an dem Bike? Na ich denke das wird eh zerlegt und in Teilen verklopft!


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Juli 2013)

Ist echt ne Sauerrei!
Den Dieben soll der der Blitz beim sch.... treffen!

Der Helen haben sie auch ihr neues Spezi im Urlaub (Gardasse) gestohlen...

Ich tendiere echt zu einer alten Möhre zum Einkaufen-Biergarten-Freibad fahren

Top Räder nur zum Fahren...nix abstellen!


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. Juli 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Ist echt ne Sauerrei!
> Den Dieben soll der der Blitz beim sch.... treffen!
> 
> Der Helen haben sie auch ihr neues Spezi im Urlaub (Gardasse) gestohlen...
> ...



Ja dem Börni seins haben Sie Ihm vor der Haustüre geklaut nicht lustig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (3. Juli 2013)

300exageLX schrieb:


> WICHTIG WICHTIG WICHTIG
> 
> Heute Abend wurde mein Specialized Epic vor dem Kaufland in Ludwigsburg geklaut!
> 
> ...



Hab es mal bei den gestohlenen Bikes hinzugefügt. 
Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10741446&postcount=120

Drück Dir beide Daumen, daß die Deppen gefaßt werden. Ich habe die 3 Bikes bei mir in der Wohnung und nur das Peugeot im Keller. Schreckt zumindest Gelegenheitsdiebe ab.


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. Juli 2013)

So Mesel und ich haben am Freitag eine schöne Tour nach Kaiserbach gemacht, unterweg haben wir zwie Locals getroffen die uns ein paar sehr schöne Trails gezeigt haben, euch nochmal vielen Danke und vielleicht sehen wir uns ja bald wieder 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1417384?in=user


Paul


----------



## Bikefeatcoffee (16. Juli 2013)

Mittwochstour

Treffpunkt 

Marbach Brücke 17:55uhr
Steinheim Lokomotive 18:15 Uhr

Bottwartal trails 


Grüssle
Christoph


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Juli 2013)

Hey,

und wie war´s? 
Waren Bernd und Timo auch mit am Start?

Konnhte leider gestern nicht, da mein Bike in Böblingen steht (samt Ausrüstung) und heute vielleicht nochmal der Schönbuch ruft. 

Hoffe das Gewitter hält sich heute abend ein paar Stunden zurück, nachts kann es von mir aus dann Katzen hageln. 


grüße
Robby


----------



## Carcass (18. Juli 2013)

Wie war den das Wetter bei euch so diese Woche bisher?  In Saalbach hats die gnaze Woche um die 27 Grad gehabt


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. Juli 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Wie war den das Wetter bei euch so diese Woche bisher?  In Saalbach hats die gnaze Woche um die 27 Grad gehabt



Gibs uns ruhig wer will denn schon in den Bikepark nach Saalbach!?

Bist du gemein

Viel spaß noch

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (18. Juli 2013)

Temperaturen bis 31 grad


----------



## Carcass (18. Juli 2013)

Wetter war geil aber heut Abend hats gepisst also fahr ich wohl Morgen heim. Schön wars auf jedenfall! Selbst für nicht so abfahrtslastige Leute gibts hier schöne trails! Ich bin jedenfalls nicht getürzt hatt ein paar Defekte aber ansonsten bin ich sowas von glücklich!


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Juli 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Wetter war geil aber heut Abend hats gepisst also fahr ich wohl Morgen heim. Schön wars auf jedenfall! Selbst für nicht so abfahrtslastige Leute gibts hier schöne trails! Ich bin jedenfalls nicht getürzt hatt ein paar Defekte aber ansonsten bin ich sowas von glücklich!


 
Wie Regen...hier ist super


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Juli 2013)

Hier auch. 

Waren gestern nochmal ne Runde im Schönbuch. 
Also ich muß schon sagen, wenn Sabrina will, kann sie auch ordentlich fahren. Die ist gestern Steilstücke runter, hätte ich nich gedacht. 
Bilder folgen noch (auch von Dienstag wenn Hardy einverstanden ist)


Um das mal richtig zu dokumentieren, habe ich mir von SONY jetzt mal ne gescheite Kamera geholt (testweise). Hoffe die RX100 MK2 ist ihren Preis wert.


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Juli 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hier auch.
> 
> Waren gestern nochmal ne Runde im Schönbuch.
> Also ich muß schon sagen, wenn Sabrina will, kann sie auch ordentlich fahren. Die ist gestern Steilstücke runter, hätte ich nich gedacht.
> ...



Ha die ist halt nicht so schisser wie du hahahha!
Auf die Bilder bin ich gespannt

Paul


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Juli 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ha die ist halt nicht so schisser wie du hahahha!
> Auf die Bilder bin ich gespannt
> 
> Paul



Sagt der, welcher in letzter Zeit mehr mit knatterndem Hilfsmotor biken war als mit Muskelkraft.


Freu mich schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt bzw. Bikepark.

ps.: Bilder sind bei uns in der FB-Gruppe.


----------



## stromberg-biker (19. Juli 2013)

http://aktuell.tv-ochsenbach.de/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/FKTL-PlakatmitBP.jpg

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein defektes Rad am 08. September und möchte gerne Laufen gehen 
...oder vielleicht auch nur auf ein Bierchen vorbeischauen


----------



## Carcass (19. Juli 2013)

Bin zwar erst seit 2 Stunde aus Saalbach zurück aber ich geh am Sonntag nach Beerfelden


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

*MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz gewehrt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Wald bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich auch in Ludwigsburg und Umgebung möglichst viele Biker aller Disziplinen für das Thema engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook -> https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails
DIMB Homepage -> http://www.dimb.de/


----------



## Robby2107 (7. August 2013)

Super Tour heute mit Achim, Sven und Julian.
47km, 460Hm und ein Schnitt von 19,6km/h.

War quasi durch die Trails fliegen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (8. August 2013)

Das schreit ja nach DOPING!


----------



## riderhardy (8. August 2013)

Ne Andi, nach Training , haha


----------



## Robby2107 (9. August 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Das schreit ja nach DOPING!


 

Stimmt, ich hatte Zuckerwasser im Tank. 

Aber beim Sven wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Der geht bergauf so ab ....  ... bestimmt ein getarntes E-Bike!!!


----------



## Carcass (9. August 2013)

Ja Hardy Training könnte net schaden


----------



## riderhardy (9. August 2013)

Kannst ja mal wieder mitradeln wennst Lust und Zeit hast


----------



## Carcass (11. August 2013)

Ich hab ne Marzocchi 66 RC3 EVO TI von 2012 zu Verkaufen mit 180mm Federweg. Wer interesse aht darf sich gern melden.


----------



## exilschwabe (13. August 2013)

Die Mittwochstour findet auf grund von zeitmangel heute statt!
abfahret ist um 18Uhr an der Bärenwiese!!


----------



## Robby2107 (14. August 2013)

Schön war´s gestern. 

Und nun ist ... METAL-TIME!!!  ...  ...  .... 


Bis nächste Woche wieder ... over and out.


----------



## Beton-Paul (14. August 2013)

ja war supi, nächsten Mittwoch wenn es klappt wieder

Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerdner (17. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich lese schon eine Weile hier im Forum mit und bin letztens dann doch auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen.

Bin ziemlich neu im MTB Geschäft und bestimmt die letzten 6 Jahre nicht mehr gefahren. Habe mir nun ein Cube LTD Pro 29 zugelegt und die ersten Kilometer (leider bisher nur Asphalt und Feldwege) zurückgelegt.

Wie sieht es denn für "Anfänger" aus, sich euch anzuschließen bei euren regelmäßigen Touren? 

Gruß

Jens


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. August 2013)

Gerdner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich lese schon eine Weile hier im Forum mit und bin letztens dann doch auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen.
> 
> ...



Moin Jens, Herzlich willkommen, wirst nicht der einzigste mit nem 29 er sein! Sollte auch als wieder Einsteiger kein Problem sein, letzten Mittwoch sind wie eher Flach gefahren, wäre also kein Problem gewesen! Diesen Mittwoch treffen wir uns wieder am Schloss !

Uhrzeit bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher 17.30 Uhr oder 18 Uhr wird aber noch bekannt gegeben.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## riderhardy (18. August 2013)

Moin, auch von mir ein Willkommen
Kommenden Mittwoch bin ich draußen, habe Spätschicht, Paule machst du die Tour ??


----------



## Gerdner (18. August 2013)

Danke fur die Begrüßung. Die nächsten 3 Wochen wird es eng mit mitfahren, da ich dann im Urlaub bin.

Freue mich aber schon auf die Touren mit euch. Alleine fahren ist einfach langweilig.

Könntet ihr mir noch ein paar Infos über eure Fahrten geben? Gerne auch per PN.

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Jens


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. August 2013)

He der Achim macht das am Mittwoch, wenn er aber in Hamburg sitzen bleibt, kann ich das auch machen!


----------



## riderhardy (18. August 2013)

Moin, er ist auf der Rückfahrt , denke ihr macht ds dann aus, viel Spaß euch bei der Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (19. August 2013)

Hallo Jens,

auch von mir herzlich willkommen hier

Bin am Mi. nicht dabei> bin noch im RR Modus bis Ende dieser Woche

Nächste Woche fahre ich dann wieder MTB ,am Do. ,aber schon ab 17Uhr.

Wer hat den generell Interesse schon um 17Uhr loszufahren?
Mi./Do.?
Die Tage werden kürzer...

CU
Tom


----------



## riderhardy (19. August 2013)

Moin

Du lebst auch noch, haha
Also der allgemeine Tenor ist gerade noch Mittwochs ab 18Uhr, viele schaffen es früher nicht , wie wir das weiter machen wenn es früher dunkel wird,mal sehen.
In Besigheim starten wir im Winter sogar erst um 18.30 Uhr , zu unseren Nightrides 

Bin für diese Woche auch draußen, Spätschicht


----------



## Robby2107 (19. August 2013)

Denke auch, daß wir den Mittwoch im Großen und Ganzen beibehalten und auch vorerst noch 18Uhr.

Sonst ist es für mich auf Dauer zu knapp und ich wäre raus aus der Runde.

Grüße


----------



## riderhardy (19. August 2013)

Moin nochmal

Ich sehe das ähnlich Robby, lassen wir es dabei

@ Tom : wennst magst kannst ja Donnerstags was machen, dann ab wann du magst, den Mittwoch lassen wir erstmal auf Vielfachen Wunsch so


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. August 2013)

Ja Mittwoch hat sich bewährt, du Rennrad Modus -Fahrer (hahaha)

Und so wie wir auf den letzten Ausfahrten gesprochen haben bleibt es bis ende der Sommerferien bei 18 Uhr. Dann sollten wir auf 17 Uhr wieder umstellen.

P.S. ich fahr den Rennrad-Mountainbike Modus


----------



## riderhardy (19. August 2013)

@ Paul: du hast ja gar kein Rennrad mehr,
             obwohl viel langsammer  bist auf dem MTB ja ich nicht

Lassen wir es einfach so wie es ist zur Zeit


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. August 2013)

War nur generell ne Anfrage.
Jeder kann fahren wann und wo er will.
Wenn 3 Leute die Mehrheit darstellen ok....
Ich biete nur an früher am Mittwoch zu fahren weil ich es zeitlichen eben einrichten kann und nicht so wild auf Nachtfahrten bin.
Wer möchte kann sich ja bei mir melden.
Cu
Tom

Die Zeit für night rides kommt noch früh genug.
Bin auch am Do. unterwegs.


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. August 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> @ Paul: du hast ja gar kein Rennrad mehr,
> obwohl viel langsammer  bist auf dem MTB ja ich nicht
> 
> Lassen wir es einfach so wie es ist zur Zeit



Morgen bekomme ich den neuen Rahmen hahahha dann geht die Post ab!

@ Tommy 3 die Mehrheit??????????????????
Die meisten die in letzter Zeit dabei waren sind für später biken weil sie eben arbeiten müssen und nicht so früh Feierabend haben. Das soll nichts persönliches gegen dich sein, ich kann auch ab 17 Uh, aber ich pass mich an, damit wir zusammen fahren können. Sonst würden wir mit Sicherheit alle gerne früher gehen.:


----------



## riderhardy (19. August 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> War nur generell ne Anfrage.
> Jeder kann fahren wann und wo er will.
> Wenn 3 Leute die Mehrheit darstellen ok....
> Ich biete nur an früher am Mittwoch zu fahren weil ich es zeitlichen eben einrichten kann und nicht so wild auf Nachtfahrten bin.
> ...



Tom ich verstehe jetzt echt nicht warum du Mittwochs aufeinmal was machen möchtest, wir haben da ja eigentlich einen festen Treff , und du warst eigentlich fast nie dabei, warum aufeinmal dein Vorschlag.
Wir haben damals abgestimmt und uns auf 18 Uhr festgelegt, und es sind nich nur 3 wie du so nett sagst, sondern ne ganze Menge die dabei sind.
Wie Paul sagte manche können erst später, und jetzt noch nen 2.treff mittwochs zu machen finde ich nicht gut, wie schon gesagt wie haben nen festen Treff .


----------



## exilschwabe (19. August 2013)

Also auf den letzten Mittwochstouren ham alle für die 18 Uhr gestimmt...für manche wäre 18:30Uhr sogar besser!
Wenn es für dich früher besser ist dann fänd ich es daneben ne gegenveranstaltung zu starten...biet doch wie Hardy sagte ne Tour an Dienstag oder Donnerstag an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (19. August 2013)

Jungs, nun mal langsam. Brechen wir wegen *einer* Person doch keinen Streit vom Zaun. 

... 

Es hat füher alles geklappt und das wird es auch weiterhin. Wer 18Uhr (zur Sommerzeit) keine Lust hat, fährt früher. Die Gruppe (wohlgemerkt mehr als 3 Personen!!) trifft sich weiterhin 18Uhr (Sommerzeit) und macht die Trails unsicher.


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. August 2013)

Man man man...
Eigentlich sind diese Worte schon zu viel hier.
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.
Wer will kann sich melden, wer nicht soll es einfach lassen
Ich bin wech...
T.


----------



## riderhardy (20. August 2013)

Moin

@ Tom: was ich dir sagte, hast Unruhe reingebracht , schade


----------



## Beton-Paul (20. August 2013)

JOLA

Ich komm am Mittwoch auf 18 Uhr zum Schloß.


----------



## Krid11 (21. August 2013)

Ich drehe heute auch ne Runde. Allerdings geht es mir wie Tom, ich kann auch zeitig Feierabend machen. Deshalb fahre ich schon etwa 16.00 Uhr los. 
Es fährt sich eben im hellen besser als im dunklen (z.Z. noch). Außerden habe 2 Stunden Vorsprung zur Treffpunktzeit 
Trotzdem Euch allen viel Spaß.
Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Krid11 (23. August 2013)

Noch ist es trocken, das muß ausgenutzt werden. Fahre deshalb nachher eine Runde. Will jemand mit? Start 16.00 Uhr, Fahrtzeit etwa 3 Std.


----------



## poison-bike (23. August 2013)

Hallo bin neu in der Gegend! Wer kann mir die besten Bike läden empfehlen und besonders wichtig wer kann am besten laufräder zentrieren??

vielen dank für eure infos


----------



## Carcass (24. August 2013)

Ich kenne nur paar Privat leute die das machen. Meine Laufräder sind von Whizz Wheels die ja nicht weit weg sind. Aber die Zentrieren in der Regel nur Laufräder die sie selber gebaut haben. Sonst wären es einfach zuviel.


----------



## stromberg-biker (25. August 2013)

poison-bike schrieb:


> Hallo bin neu in der Gegend! Wer kann mir die besten Bike läden empfehlen und besonders wichtig wer kann am besten laufräder zentrieren??
> 
> vielen dank für eure infos



http://www.zweirad-botenheim.de/
http://www.zweirad-probst.de/

Einfach mal bei einem der beiden anrufen und nachfragen 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneckerias (26. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ist am Mittwoch Radl-Tag? Wenn ja, wo und wann?

Carsten


----------



## riderhardy (26. August 2013)

Moin

Jupp, Treffpunkt um 18 Uhr am Schlosseingang Bärenwiese in Ludwigsburg, kleine Tour so rund 2 Stunden
Bei Dauerregen fällt es aus


----------



## schneckerias (26. August 2013)

Merci,

für die Info. Mal schauen ob es bei mir klappt.

Carsten


----------



## riderhardy (27. August 2013)

Moin

Tour fällt morgen aus, bisher nur eine Zusage und sonst nur Absagen,hoffe kommende Woche dann einige mal wieder zu sehen


----------



## boernie (28. August 2013)

sorry habe leider den termin kurzfristig bekommen


----------



## Krid11 (30. August 2013)

Will heute Nachmittag ne Runde fahren. Richtung Rietenau. Dann im "Läuterbottich" eine Hopfenkaltschale schlürfen und wieder zurück. Will jemand mit?
Start wäre 15.30 Uhr, etwa 45 bis 55 km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (30. August 2013)

Des Pack ich zeitlich net, schade


----------



## Krid11 (30. August 2013)

Muss ich mich wohl alleine auf den Weg machen.


----------



## schneckerias (30. August 2013)

Hi Krid11,

ich treff mich zum Radln beim Paul in Oßweil um 15.30 Uhr, fahr jetzt los. 

Carsten


----------



## Krid11 (30. August 2013)

Fahr jetzt auch gleich los, Richtung Affalterbach.
Allen schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Marcel82 (31. August 2013)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hallo Jens,
> 
> auch von mir herzlich willkommen hier
> 
> ...



also ich sags mal allgemein so... wenn ich zeit hab bin ich eher bei ner 17uhr tour dabei wie 18uhr...
18uhr ist mir zu spät! auf 17uhr kann ich direkt von der arbeit kommen, wenn ich etwas länger arbeite... erst heim und kurz darauf wieder zurück läuft net


----------



## Marcel82 (31. August 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Tom ich verstehe jetzt echt nicht warum du Mittwochs aufeinmal was machen möchtest, wir haben da ja eigentlich einen festen Treff , und du warst eigentlich fast nie dabei, warum aufeinmal dein Vorschlag.
> Wir haben damals abgestimmt und uns auf 18 Uhr festgelegt, und es sind nich nur 3 wie du so nett sagst, sondern ne ganze Menge die dabei sind.
> Wie Paul sagte manche können erst später, und jetzt noch nen 2.treff mittwochs zu machen finde ich nicht gut, wie schon gesagt wie haben nen festen Treff .



nix für ungut, aber die abstimmung ging grad mal 6 tage oder so... btw war keine abstimmung...
gegenabstimmung gefällig? 18.00 ist zu spät, kommt halt mi. morgens früher aus den kissen, dann geht 17.00 bestens...
erbitte kontra  bei wem gehts um 17.00 nicht? ich komm bislang auch nur auf 3 personen...


----------



## riderhardy (31. August 2013)

Moin

Und ich sags einfach mal so, hier wurde abgestimmt , es wurde auf 18 Uhr festgelegt, ich halte mich an die Mehrheit.
Aber wenn man was postet und kaum Zu oder Absagen bekommt ist es eigentlich egal,
dann fällt es leider aus , ich verliere so langsam die Lust mir Gedanken über Touren zu machen


----------



## riderhardy (31. August 2013)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> nix für ungut, aber die abstimmung ging grad mal 6 tage oder so... btw war keine abstimmung...
> gegenabstimmung gefällig? 18.00 ist zu spät, kommt halt mi. morgens früher aus den kissen, dann geht 17.00 bestens...
> erbitte kontra  bei wem gehts um 17.00 nicht? ich komm bislang auch nur auf 3 personen...



Marcel, ernsthaft gesagt warst du dieses Jahr schon mal dabei, gilt auch für den Tom, jeder soll fahren wann er will und kann, die ganze Gruppe ist ja kein muss


----------



## schneckerias (31. August 2013)

Ohje,

was ist das für ein Kindergarten. Ich fahr am Mittwoch um 15 Uhr, ist doch auch ne Super Zeit. Spaß beiseite, soll doch jeder machen was er will. Eins noch dazu, bin nicht oft dabei aber ist immer ganz nett mit den Leuten. Kriegt Euch mal wieder ein.

Carsten


----------



## riderhardy (31. August 2013)

Moin Carsten 

Das Problem ist so, das wir eigentlich keines hatten bis sich Tom nach Wochen mal wieder eingemischt hat, und hier für Unruhe sorgt, er war leider eigentlich nie dabei, da bin ich der Meinung, nicht nur ich, wenn er früher fahren will soll er es tun, aber nicht die kleine Gruppe zerteilen.
Egal, ich werde in nächster Zeit mal keine Touren vorbereiten und führen, gewisse Kommentare und Sprüche im Facebook waren nicht so toll, und kaum Rückmeldungen auf Einladungen finde ich auch nicht so toll
Vielleicht macht sich ja der ein oder andere Gedanken über ne Tour der Gruppe am mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exilschwabe (31. August 2013)

Kann Hardy nur zustimmen!

Es wurde abgestimmt und da wurde mit großer Mehrheit beschlossen dass es um 18Uhr los gehn soll...wenn einzelne da nich können sollen se eben früher los.

Finds schade dass Hardy jetzt keine touren mehr leiten möcht. ..kann ich aber nachvollziehen, bin selbst am überlegen ob das noch großen Sinn macht.


----------



## Beton-Paul (31. August 2013)

Geht das wieder los hahaha ! Na da hat der Tom ja endliche einen Verbündeten mit dem er fahren kann! Macht was Ihr wollt, ich geh biken und hab auf so ne ******* keinen Bock!


----------



## riderhardy (31. August 2013)

@ Paul : genau das wollen wir auch, und hoffe das wir das noch lang zusammen machen,
              wann wollen wir wieder los, fahren einfach dann der Nase nach


----------



## Beton-Paul (31. August 2013)

Hihi, also wir drei, der Achim du und ich sind für 18 Uhr aber der Robert und die Sabrina auch mist das sind lass mich rechnen 3 +2 ach stimmt das sind 3. Und der lange mit dem 29 (sorry ich hab deinen Namen vergessen) war auch für 18 Uhr!


----------



## riderhardy (31. August 2013)

@ Paul: es waren insgesamt 10 Leute für 18 Uhr, egal jetzt, wir machen das so wie immer


----------



## 4mate (31. August 2013)

Amen


----------



## riderhardy (31. August 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Amen



Lustiger Kommentar ohne Namen, das sind die Leute die ich hasse


----------



## schneckerias (3. September 2013)

Hallo
gibt es morgen eine Ausfahrt?

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## schneckerias (3. September 2013)

Ok,

werde morgen Radln gehen. Wenn jemand Lust hat einfach melden. Ich führe keine Gruppe an, denn ich fahre nach Lust und Laune. Berg hoch, Berg runter, links, rechts, ein wenig gerade aus, vielleicht einem Stein ausweichen. Radln halt.

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneckerias (3. September 2013)

Ok dann geht doch noch was. 18 Uhr, bin dabei. Aber nur wenn ich einem Stein ausweichen darf ;-)


----------



## riderhardy (3. September 2013)

Moin

@All: Touren Termine werde ich nicht mehr hier ins Forum stellen,
         Versuche alle anzuschreiben(Paule bei dir geht's nicht, hehe), oder im FB


----------



## heidihoe (4. September 2013)

Hallo Freunde des Radelnd,

nach Umzug in den Kreis Lubu würde ich gerne mal bei euren Runden mitfahren. Soll es heute eine Tour geben? Wo und Wann ist Start?

Viele Grüße heidihoe


----------



## schneckerias (6. September 2013)

Sodele,

ich hätte mal ne Idee. Die wäre so....ne Samstags oder Sonntags Tour die den ganzen Tag geht, also von 9-18 Uhr, dazwischen Mittag zu Essen und diverse Pinkel oder Verschnauf Pausen und am Abend ein Abschluß Bier. Normalerweise führe ich keine Gruppen, aber in diesem Falle würde ich es übernehmen. Ist erst mal so ne Frage ob das überhaupt gewollt wird.

Der Carsten


----------



## schneckerias (6. September 2013)

Hm,

noch was. Ich fahre fast Täghlich irgendwo rum. Bin für jeden Scheiß zu haben. Ich hoffe das wird nicht als Gegen das Mittwoch Radln gedacht. Das Mittwoch Radln und hoffentlich wieder das Sonntag Radln wird wieder Re Aktiviert.

Das Schneckerle


----------



## riderhardy (6. September 2013)

Tach Carsten,

Das radeln am Mittwoch bestand eigentlich die ganze Zeit, und Sonntags waren wir eigentlich nur im Winter unterwegs , werden ab der Zeitumstellung aber wieder Sonntagstouren machen
Dei tägliches radeln sieht hier keiner als Gegenpart zu unseren gemeinsamen Touren, und dein Vorschlag für ne Tagestour ist was feines , mal sehen wie die Reaktion hier sein wird 
Kann ich diesen Vorschlag bei unserer Gruppe im FB Posten???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneckerias (6. September 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Tach Carsten,
> 
> Das radeln am Mittwoch bestand eigentlich die ganze Zeit, und Sonntags waren wir eigentlich nur im Winter unterwegs , werden ab der Zeitumstellung aber wieder Sonntagstouren machen
> Dei tägliches radeln sieht hier keiner als Gegenpart zu unseren gemeinsamen Touren, und dein Vorschlag für ne Tagestour ist was feines , mal sehen wie die Reaktion hier sein wird
> Kann ich diesen Vorschlag bei unserer Gruppe im FB Posten???



Ja türlich.


----------



## riderhardy (6. September 2013)

schneckerias schrieb:


> Ja türlich.



Ok, Mok i denn


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. September 2013)

Moin, ich würde am Mittwoch ne Runde machen, Treffpunkt 18 Uhr am Schloß! Honeck Höhenweg Marbach Hörnle und je nach Wetterweiter oder zurück. Gebt kurz bescheid ob jemand mit geht!

Grüße Paul


----------



## riderhardy (9. September 2013)

Moin Paule,

Leider ich nicht, Spätschicht, hoert sich gut an die Tour , ganz viel Spaß dabei


----------



## boernie (9. September 2013)

bin dabei


----------



## Beton-Paul (10. September 2013)

Na bringt mal lieber eine regenjacke mit hahaha


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. September 2013)

So ich denke es wird heute keiner kommen, hab gehofft es reist noch auf, aber das macht heute leider keinen sinn ! Ich würde die Tour für heute absagen Sorry!

Bis hoffentlich nächste Woche

Paul


----------



## Krid11 (18. September 2013)

Will nächste Woche eine größere Radtour machen. Etwa 550km=5Tage, bis fast Passau. Entlang der Rems, Brenz,Donau.
Leider sind plötzlich meine 2 Mitfahrer verhindert.
Wer also Lust, Zeit, Urlaub oder zu viel Überstunden hat......
Wetter soll ja gut werden.
Start wäre am 24.09. morgens. Zurück müsste der Mitfahrer mit Zug oder er kann sich abholen lassen. Ich bleibe dort noch eine Woche im Urlaub.
Eventuell kann man auch nur eine Teilstrecke mitfahren, bis Ingolstadt, Regensburg(etwa 3 Tage),Straubing usw. Von dort gute Zugverbindung zurück weil die Hauptzugverbindung der Donau folgt. 
Würde nicht gern allein fahren. Zu zweit macht es eben mehr Spaß. 
Mal sehen ob sich jemand findet. Einer würde mir reichen. Der erste darf mit, nicht so drängeln bei der Anmeldung!!!!


----------



## Beton-Paul (18. September 2013)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Will nächste Woche eine größere Radtour machen. Etwa 550km=5Tage, bis fast Passau. Entlang der Rems, Brenz,Donau.
> Leider sind plötzlich meine 2 Mitfahrer verhindert.
> Wer also Lust, Zeit, Urlaub oder zu viel Überstunden hat......
> Wetter soll ja gut werden.
> ...



Das klingt gut, aber leider passt das bei mir gar nicht! Ich hoffe du findest noch jemand!

Grüße
Paul


----------



## riderhardy (18. September 2013)

Hey Dirk ,

leider ich auch nicht, geh ab dem 24. für eine Woche ins Salzburger Land 
Ganz viel Spaß bei deiner Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krid11 (18. September 2013)

Danke gleichfalls.


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. September 2013)

Na ist ja ruhig geworden hier im Forum!

Ich verkauf ein Bike wenn jemand interesse hat ist VHB.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/239398-fore-mtb-fore-flow-gr-l


Paul


----------



## Robby2107 (30. September 2013)

Geb ich Dir recht Paul.
Hier mal zur Abwechslung ein Bild vom Tirol-Urlaub. 
Ist ein tolle Trail am Weerberg, der sich Saugrasweg nennt.


----------



## riderhardy (30. September 2013)

Moin und Gruß aus dem Salzburger Land 

Ruhig geworden, stimmt, warum, weil hier Leute die nix mit uns zu tun haben ihren Senf dazugeben , haha


----------



## riderhardy (30. September 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Geb ich Dir recht Paul.
> Hier mal zur Abwechslung ein Bild vom Tirol-Urlaub.
> Ist ein tolle Trail am Weerberg, der sich Saugrasweg nennt.



@ Robby: vorbildliche Haltung, einen Finger an jeder Bremse, wie lang hast so gestanden bis das Bild fertig war, haha, ne im ernst schönes bild


----------



## Robby2107 (30. September 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> @ Robby: vorbildliche Haltung, einen Finger an jeder Bremse, wie lang hast so gestanden bis das Bild fertig war, haha, ne im ernst schönes bild


 
Was heißt da GESTANDEN?? 
Volle fahrt voraus und den Absprung mitgenommen. Danach geht´s halt gleich in nen schmalen, ausgetretenen (ca. 30cm tiefen) Pfad rein. 

Hab daheim noch ein paar Bilder, kann ich ja mal reinstellen. 

grüße Robby


PS.: Leute die mich nerven, ignoriere ich bzw. kommen auf die Igrnorliste. Dann ist Ruhe im Karton


----------



## riderhardy (30. September 2013)

Aber unbedingt einstellen, freu mich drauf


----------



## muddymartin (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi,



Vielleicht sind die meisten von Euch schon dabei, nur um ganz sicher zu  gehen....spricht man Leute auf den Trails an, haben zwar viele von der  Aktion gehört, sicher aber doch erstaunlich viele noch nicht beteiligt!

WieIhr vielleicht bemerkt habt, regt sich in         Baden-Württemberg  Widerstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel, die es         Radfahrern verbietet,  auf Waldwegen unter 2-Meter-Breite zu         fahren. 

_V_.a. gibt es eine Petition, die von der DIMB, dem ADFC          und den Radsportverbänden getragen wird und von jedem - auch          außerhalb von Baden-Württemberg - ganz leicht online          unterzeichnet werden kann. 34.000 Unterschriften haben wir          schon, 50.000 brauchen wir, gerne auch mehr. Zusammen schaffen          wir das! 

        Bitte unterstützt uns bei dieser Aktion!

        Das geht ganz einfach:
        - bitte den Hinweis auf die Petition auf Eurer Facebook-Seite         oder Homepage posten:

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

        - gerne zusätzlich die Initiative _"_Open           Trails_"_ liken:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Danke und voraus und Kette rechts!


----------



## schneckerias (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

Trans Provence 2014 (27.09.-04.10.2014)
Anmeldung 04.11.2013 (letztes Mal war es nach 60 Sek ausgebucht)
Kosten 1495â¬

Wer Lust hat einfach mal melden. Bisher sind wir zu zweit.

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (7. Oktober 2013)

Trans Provence ist eines der Härtesten Rennen solltest du vllt anmerken ;-)
Der Hometrail von Nico Voulliouz war dieses jahr dabei.


----------



## riderhardy (7. Oktober 2013)

@Andi: was für dich???


----------



## Carcass (7. Oktober 2013)

Viel zu heftig! Der Redaktuer von MTB News der mit gefahren ist fährt Professionell Enduro und ich schreib mit dem immer wieder über FB 
der Typ is ein Tier und wenn der schon sagt das es Knüppel hart ist dann glaub ich das gern. Da musst Trainiert sein ohne ende.


----------



## schneckerias (7. Oktober 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Viel zu heftig! Der Redaktuer von MTB News der mit gefahren ist fährt Professionell Enduro und ich schreib mit dem immer wieder über FB
> der Typ is ein Tier und wenn der schon sagt das es Knüppel hart ist dann glaub ich das gern. Da musst Trainiert sein ohne ende.


Mann kann es auch ohne das Rennen buchen. Ist doch mal eine Herausforderung, das heisst trainieren und sich drauf freuen. Anyway, war nur ne Frage.
Carsten


----------



## Carcass (7. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt hab ich jetzt auch gesehn. Aber selbst ohne Rennen ist die Distanz und alles weitere schon ordentlich. Technisch sollte man eben auch sehr Fit sein da selbst Nico Voulliouz meinte das er einige Abschnitte als zu heftig empfindet für das Rennen.


----------



## schneckerias (7. Oktober 2013)

Das ist ja die Herausforderung, Kondi und Fahrtechnik trainieren und ab in die Provence. Ich muss ja auch erstmal schauen ob die Anmeldung klappt, würde aber schon eher zum Rennen tendieren und falls das nicht klappt werde ich versuchen das ohne Rennen zu fahren. Voulliouz Abschnitte werden halt geschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (7. Oktober 2013)

mhhh sieht gut aus aber wenn ohne Rennen also nur das abfahren bzw nachfahren


----------



## Carcass (8. Oktober 2013)

Kannst auchein Alpencross über die Dolomiten machen. Ich kenne einen Guide der macht die jedes jahr 1 Woche 14500 hm.


----------



## Chuck88 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hab ich schon hinter mir  bin im August von brixen nach Trento gefahren


----------



## Robby2107 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Urlaub.


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. Oktober 2013)

schneckerias schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Trans Provence 2014 (27.09.-04.10.2014)
> Anmeldung 04.11.2013 (letztes Mal war es nach 60 Sek ausgebucht)
> ...



Hi Schneki,
was ist das denn DH oder Endurorennen? KlÃ¤r mal auf!
(bin nur neugirig, wÃ¤re mir eh zu teuer, oder was ist da alles bei)


----------



## Carcass (8. Oktober 2013)

Enduro Rennen Epsiche Landschaften sieht shcon sehr geil aus


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. Oktober 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Urlaub.



Das sieht geil aus!


----------



## schneckerias (8. Oktober 2013)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Urlaub.



Ist bestimmt steil wie sau, kommt meistens bei Bildern nicht so rüber.


----------



## Beton-Paul (9. Oktober 2013)

Mist wo ist das Bild geblieben?


----------



## Krid11 (9. Oktober 2013)

Will heute ne Runde fahren. Und ja, auch wieder relativ zeitig. ----Tschuldigung-----. Möchte gern das Tageslicht nutzen. Falls doch noch jemand so zeitig kann und mit will. Treffpunkt "Brückenhaus" (unten am Neckar) um 16.10 Uhr, Abfahrt 16.15, Fahrtzeit min. 2 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (9. Oktober 2013)

@Beton-Paul: Danke. Hat auch richtig Spaß gmacht dort.  @schneckerias: Na mit anhalten war da nicht mehr viel, aber ließ sich ganz gut abfahren.


----------



## schneckerias (9. Oktober 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Hi Schneki,
> was ist das denn DH oder Endurorennen? Klär mal auf!
> (bin nur neugirig, wäre mir eh zu teuer, oder was ist da alles bei)



Hallo Paul,

ich erzähl Dir nächsten Dienstag was drüber.

Carsten


----------



## Marcel82 (11. Oktober 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Marcel, ernsthaft gesagt warst du dieses Jahr schon mal dabei, gilt auch für den Tom, jeder soll fahren wann er will und kann, die ganze Gruppe ist ja kein muss



lange überlegt nochmal was zu schreiben, da es hier ja normal ist, dass irgendwas hinein interpretiert wird:
ne, seit "18.00" nimmer...


----------



## Marcel82 (11. Oktober 2013)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Geht das wieder los hahaha ! Na da hat der Tom ja endliche einen Verbündeten mit dem er fahren kann! Macht was Ihr wollt, ich geh biken und hab auf so ne ******* keinen Bock!



dazu nur: ...  ...


----------



## Marcel82 (11. Oktober 2013)

byebye n ride on!


----------



## riderhardy (11. Oktober 2013)

Marcel82 schrieb:


> byebye n ride on!



Alles klar Marcel,gute Zeit und kette rechts


----------



## schneckerias (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust auf dem IBC Winterpokal? Eventuell als Team?

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## boernie (27. Oktober 2013)

ich fahr ja eh jeden tag blos ich vergess es einzutragen


----------



## jensn84 (29. Oktober 2013)

ich fahr zurzeit immer mit nem kollegen einmal in der woche n kleinen nightride (2-3 stunden) so ab 17:00 - 17:30...

nächster termin wird wohl Dienstag 05.11. oder Mittwoch 06.11. werden - falls jemand lust hat mitzukommen: immer ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exilschwabe (5. November 2013)

ich wäre morgen dabei!
Wo gehts denn los?


----------



## jensn84 (5. November 2013)

exilschwabe schrieb:


> ich wäre morgen dabei!
> Wo gehts denn los?


hi,

ja also ich würde so ab 17:30 Uhr von hier https://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.926729,9.150747&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=18 (also diesem Aussichtspunkt nördlich von Monrepos) ne Runde über Brandholz, Bietigheimer Forst, Kammgarnspinnerei, das Stück Forst nördlich von Bietigheim bis Metternzimmern drehen

oder

Treffpunkt hier https://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.956378,9.128978&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=18 (Schwimmhalle am Viadukt) und dann Richtung Freudental - östlicher Stromberg und über östl. Sachsenheim - Metternzimmern zurück

dürfte beides so 2 - 2,5h dauern je nachdem wie lange man zum Treffpunkt brauch bzw. dann wieder zurück nach Hause 

achja, genügend licht werden wir natürlich brauchen 

p.s. zeitlich bin ich natürlich nicht fest auf 17:30 festgelegt - also bescheid geben wenns zu früh/spät ist...


----------



## exilschwabe (5. November 2013)

Ich bin bei der Uhrzeit recht flexibel.
Da ich von Neckarweihingen aus Los fahr ist mir der erste Startpunkt lieber, wobei beide touren verlockend sind.


----------



## jensn84 (5. November 2013)

ja dann lass uns bei 17:30 bleiben und die erste tour fahren (also treffpunkt monrepos)

ich bzw ein kollege und ich fahren eh jede woche - die anderen touren machen wir also sicher demnächst wieder 

ahja: schwarzes drössiger hardtail und schwarze klamotten - bin also nicht zu verfehlen (wenn du licht hast )


----------



## riderhardy (5. November 2013)

Moin und ganz viel Spaß euch


----------



## exilschwabe (5. November 2013)

alles klaro! freu mich!
Das mit licht sollte klappen ;-)

(schwarz gelbes Ghost fully und MTB-Ludwigsburg trikot)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (5. November 2013)

euch auch von mir viel Spaß


----------



## jensn84 (7. November 2013)

der achim konnte leider gestern kurzfristig doch nicht aber ich habe auch so eine kleine runde gedreht.

bei uns ist am Montag, 11.11. ab ca. 17:30 Uhr die nächste Tour (eine der Strecken siehe oben) geplant...also Interessierte immer vor


----------



## boernie (7. November 2013)

ich bin die nächsten zwei wochen raus habe nächste woche spätschicht und danach nachtschicht


----------



## Robby2107 (16. November 2013)

Wer Lust hat.

Bin heute ein wenig im Forst unterwegs ... nochmal den Freddy ausführen. *gg*


Edit: Schön war´s, aber ein wenig schmierig.


----------



## schneckerias (16. November 2013)

Hallo Robby,

ich geh die nächsten 20 min los zum Radln, sollte aber spätestens um 16.30 Uhr wieder zuhause sein. Vielleicht liest das ja noch.

Carsten


----------



## jensn84 (17. November 2013)

wir sind morgen (Montag, 18.11) wieder ab 17:30 Uhr von hier https://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.926729,9.150747&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=18 aus in richtung bietigheimer forst usw. untwerwegs...also falls jemand lust und zeit - hat immer ran


----------



## riderhardy (17. November 2013)

Hallo, hört sich gut an, aber warum schreibst nicht einfach den Treffpunkt, dann brauch man nicht noch suchen


----------



## jensn84 (17. November 2013)

ja wie heisst denn dieser aussichtspunkt? (bin erst knapp 1 jahr hier also fehlt mir da noch das hintergrundwissen )

naja wäre echt klasse wenn noch jemand lust/zeit hat 

btw: wen der grobe streckenverlauf interessiert - zur strecke hab ich ja oben in post 3688 schon was geschrieben


----------



## schneckerias (17. November 2013)

Servus Jens,

bin gerade im Umzugzstress aber falls es mir reichen sollte komme ich zu dem Aussichtspunkt.

Gruß
Carsten


----------



## schneckerias (17. November 2013)

Ach du *******,

hab ganz vergessen das ich Spätschicht hab nächste Woche. Könnte Vormittags Radln gehen.

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (17. November 2013)

Vormittags passts bei uns net aber wir sind eh jede woche montags unterwegs also das wird schon irgendwann die nächste zeit ;-)


----------



## Robby2107 (18. November 2013)

Hallo Jens,

vielleicht reicht es mir. Kommt aber ganz auf die Feierabendzeit und den Verkehr auf der AB an.

grüße
Robby


----------



## jensn84 (22. November 2013)

auch kommenden montag, den 25.11. werden wir wieder ab ca. 17:30 uhr unterwegs sein - mitfahrer sind wie immer gerne willkommen


----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Sorry, für kurzes Off-topic, aber es ist heute auch das letzte Mal - versprochen! 

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION -> 35.000 in BaWü sind zu schaffen!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr ganz zu schaffen, 
*ABER* die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

Bitte daher jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen.

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## jensn84 (2. Dezember 2013)

wir sind heute wieder ab 17:15 Uhr vom Aussichtspunkt nördl. von Monrepos (Link zu google siehe Posts oben) unterwegs - es werden wohl 2-3 stunden 

mitfahrer sind jederzeit willkommen


----------



## jensn84 (9. Dezember 2013)

wie immer montags: heute tour durch die dunkelheit ab ca. 17:30 uhr (siehe oben)


----------



## Robby2107 (10. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Jens,

wie ist denn so die Beteiligung bei den Touren?
Ich falle ja auf Grund meins Umzugs leider gerade aus. 

Aber ich werde definitiv immer mal wieder nach Bietigheim/ Ludwigsburg kommen und ne Runde mitfahren. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## jensn84 (10. Dezember 2013)

also momentan fahre ich zusammen mit einem kollegen aber es hatten sich ja hier generell schon 2-3 leute gemeldet die grundsätzlich "tourbereit" sind...leider hat sich von denen noch niemand durchringen können

passt euch denn ein anderer tag/zeit zum touren besser? ich bin generell daran interessiert auch mal mit den langjährigen locals eine runde zu drehen...also bitte gerne melden wenn jemand sowieso regelmäßig fährt und das auch gerne in der gruppe macht


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Dezember 2013)

jensn84 schrieb:


> passt euch denn ein anderer tag/zeit zum touren besser? ich bin generell daran interessiert auch mal mit den langjährigen locals eine runde zu drehen...also bitte gerne melden wenn jemand sowieso regelmäßig fährt und das auch gerne in der gruppe macht


 
Wie gesagt, bis (einschließlich) Januar ist es bei mir zumindest generell schlecht. Komme einfach nicht dazu. 

Gibt aber viele schöne Touren von Bietigheim/LB aus und zu meiner Schande muß ich sagen bin ich auch noch nicht alle um Bietigheim abgefahren. 

Wird aber noch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (11. Dezember 2013)

Moin zusammen , Robbydie gibt es echt, kommendes Jahr gehts wieder los


----------



## Robby2107 (11. Dezember 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin zusammen , Robbydie gibt es echt, kommendes Jahr gehts wieder los


 
Auf jeden Fall.
Leide hier schon unter akutem Bewegungsmangel!!! 
Und training wäre nicht schlecht, denn nächstes Jahr will ich schon wieder den ein oder anderen Marathon mitfahren. 

Ketterer (Bad Wildbad) und den Bikemax (Dahenfeld) werde ich mir auf jeden Fal antun.


----------



## 300exageLX (13. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

fährt jemand am WE 2-3 Std?

Bin zeitlich flexibel...hab jetzt nen Monat Elternzeit 

Gruss Claudio


----------



## schneckerias (14. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Claudio,

ich fahre . Meld dich kurz mal ob es aktuell ist und dann geb ich dir meine Handynummer.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## 300exageLX (14. Dezember 2013)

schneckerias schrieb:


> Hallo Claudio,
> 
> ich fahre . Meld dich kurz mal ob es aktuell ist und dann geb ich dir meine Handynummer.
> 
> ...



Hi Carsten, 
klingt gut! Bekomme um 15 Uhr Besuch am So.. Eventl. könnten wir gegen 11.30 starten. Schick mir einfach kurz Deine Tel. an socco ÄHhhT gmx.de.

Grüsse!


----------



## schneckerias (14. Dezember 2013)

Ok,

bin dabei. Morgen 11.30 Uhr in LB?

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneckerias (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

wer hat ganz spontan Lust zum Radln?, bin noch bis kurz nach 12 Uhr online.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## schneckerias (29. Dezember 2013)

Servus,

hat jemand Lust morgen eine Tour nach Stuggi (muss da was abgeben) und wieder zurück zu machen? Uhrzeit wäre mir so um die Mittagszeit am liebsten.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## jensn84 (2. Januar 2014)

hallo,

hat jemand lust und zeit auf eine kleine tour am kommenden Sonntag oder Montag - ich dachte an ca. 2-3h wenn das wetter passt.
zeitlich bin ich flexibel...

gruß,
jens


----------



## riderhardy (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo Jens ,

Wir haben vor mit der Gruppe am Montag gegen 10.30 Uhr ne Tour zu machen, Treffpunkt ist am Schlosseingang an der Bärenwiese in Ludwigsburg , bei Regen fällst aus


----------



## jensn84 (2. Januar 2014)

ok klingt gut...wo soll es denn in etwa lang gehen und wie lange?


----------



## riderhardy (2. Januar 2014)

Hallo, du das richtet sich ne bissle nach dem Wetter und wer alles da ist, denke so 2-2.5 Std um Ludwigsburg rum


----------



## Robby2107 (3. Januar 2014)

Daumen drücken für das Wetter. 
Freuen uns schon tierisch drauf den ganzen Haufen mal wieder zu sehen.


----------



## jensn84 (4. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin am montag ab 15 uhr mit nem kollegen unterwegs...ich hoffe wir kriegen trotzdem bald mal ne runde hin. Ist eigentlich jemand aus eurer runde aus bietigheim?


----------



## schneckerias (4. Januar 2014)

Nabend,

ich fahr morgen ne Runde nach Stuttgart und zuück, mit nem kurzen Stop beim VfB in Cannstatt. Fahr so gegen 13.30 Uhr in Kirchberg an der Murr los, vielleicht hat jemand spontan Bock. Können uns auch gerne unterwegs wo treffen.

Carsten


----------



## boernie (4. Januar 2014)

in welcher richtung kommst denn durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneckerias (4. Januar 2014)

Also entweder Marbach und am Neckar entlang, oder über Affalterbach nach Remseck. Was meinst?


----------



## boernie (5. Januar 2014)

ne lass mal ist zu weit


----------



## schneckerias (5. Januar 2014)

Kein Problem.


----------



## Robby2107 (5. Januar 2014)

Für morgen scheint das Wetter ja zumindest trocken zu bleiben.


----------



## jensn84 (13. Januar 2014)

wir sind heute wieder ab 17:30 Uhr vom Breuningerland aus unterwegs zu einer Tour (bis ca. 19:30 Uhr - 20:00 Uhr)...also wer lust hat immer ran


----------



## w3rd (29. Januar 2014)

fährt heute jmd in Lubu?


----------



## roggler (13. März 2014)

Ich glaube ich muss mich euch mal anschließen. Alleine wird auf die dauer Langweilig.
Gruss Robert


----------



## kreisimeck (20. März 2014)

Halloooo,
wann gibt es denn mal wieder ne ausfahrt?
MfG Steffen


----------



## Krid11 (4. April 2014)

Heute Abend, Critical Mass in Stuttgart.
Treffpunkt 18.30 Uhr am Feuersee.
Alle hin: Denn wir behindern nicht den Verkehr ------sondern wir sind der Verkehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (7. April 2014)

uns gibt's ja auch noch: wie immer Montags eine nette Tour ins Gelände - heute Abfahrt um 17:15 Uhr vom Viadukt in Bietigheim. falls jemand lust hat - immer ran


----------



## shooan (4. Mai 2014)

Würde auch gerne mal mit euch ne runde radeln.

Komme aus Tamm und bin auch mobil 

Gruß


----------



## trashfuture (11. Mai 2014)

hey jungs, haben ein forum speziell für die bietigheimer trails auf die beine gestellt! reinschauen, anmelden, mitfahren
http://rolllust.forumprofi.de/







thanks rollust-team


----------



## shooan (11. Mai 2014)

genial ein Forums für um die ecke. das freut einen echt. man schreibt sich dort drüben. 

Gruß shooan


----------



## Robby2107 (14. Mai 2014)

Wer will denn am Ketterer Bikemarathon mitfahren??
Sehr schöner Marathon!
Habe einen Startplatz für die Kurzdistanz (30km/726hm) abzugeben.
Infos hier: http://www.radsportakademie.de/events/ketterer-bike-marathon-bad-wildbad-2014-05-25/

grüße
Robby


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen,

oh man ich war schon lange nicht mehr hier, wie sieht es aus am Mittwoch 17 Uhr am Schloß eine schöne Feierabend Runde.
Wer lust hat einfach kommen.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneckerias (19. Mai 2014)

Morgähn Paul,

um 17 Uhr hab ich gerade Pause auf der Arbeit  oder eher so .

Carsten


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Mai 2014)

Hey Paul,

bei mir kommt es ganz drauf an ob ich es zeitlich schaffe.
Außerdem muß ic noch schauen wie es um meinen Rahmen steht. Hab da wahrscheinlich wieder nen Riss ...


----------



## Beton-Paul (19. Mai 2014)

Wenn man so wild fährt wie du! Wäre schön wwenn es klappt, sonst ein anderes mal.





Robby2107 schrieb:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> bei mir kommt es ganz drauf an ob ich es zeitlich schaffe.
> Außerdem muß ic noch schauen wie es um meinen Rahmen steht. Hab da wahrscheinlich wieder nen Riss ...


We


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Mai 2014)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Wenn man so wild fährt wie du! Wäre schön wwenn es klappt, sonst ein anderes mal.We


 
Ja, schauen wir einfach.
Naja, ich trag das Ding zwar nicht auf nem Trail, aber wild kann man das ja nicht nennen.


----------



## w3rd (21. Mai 2014)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> oh man ich war schon lange nicht mehr hier, wie sieht es aus am Mittwoch 17 Uhr am Schloß eine schöne Feierabend Runde.
> Wer lust hat einfach kommen.
> ...



wär dabei aber 17 is hart...


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. Mai 2014)

Ja dann bis gleich. Grüße Paul


----------



## w3rd (21. Mai 2014)

Beton-Paul schrieb:


> Ja dann bis gleich. Grüße Paul


will sagen, 17:00 schaff ich glaub ned.. so lange muss ich mindestens arbeiten. bin aber mit bike im office


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Buba, schön wars! Leider gibt es kein Doko.Bild aber der Spaß steht ja im Vordergrund! Nächste Woche Mittwoch 17 Uhr  Marbach an der Fußgänger Brücke! Ich Poste aber Montag nochmal. Grüße bis demnächst Paul


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. Mai 2014)

Moin, hat jemand Lust und Zeit am Mittwoch?
Donnerstag ist ja Feiertag, könnte mir vorstellen das der ein oder andere keine Zeit hat oder wegfährt!
Ansonst würde ich mich für die darauffolgenden 2 Wochen abmelden, da ich geschäflich unterwegs bin.
Grüße
Paul


----------



## boernie (26. Mai 2014)

wenn das wetter mitmacht gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (26. Mai 2014)

Hallo bis jetzt habe sich schon 3 angekündigt! ! Wenn es nicht gerade dauer Regnet, , fahren wir.


----------



## Knuffsack (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo, bin neu hier im Forum und Anfang des jahres nach Benningen gezogen. 
Hat jemand Lust mir ein paar Trails, generell schöne Touren in der Umgebung zu zeigen? 
Grüße


----------



## Beton-Paul (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo Knuffsack bin erst wieder in 3 Wochen da sonst gerne. Evtl gehst mal mit Hardi oder Börni bis dann Paul


----------



## Krid11 (29. Mai 2014)

Hallole,
will morgen ne Runde drehen. So 3-4 Stunden. Treffpunkt am Brückenhaus, Abfahrt etwa 16.45 Uhr. Vielleicht will ja jemand mit?


----------



## andonandon (3. Juni 2014)

Heidiho,
ich hab mein MTB ausgegraben und ich bin nun auf der Suche nach Trails hier in der Umgebung. Bin ein wenig eingerostet aber motiviert  Was fahrt ihr denn so und wann?
Grüße Katinka


----------



## Beton-Paul (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo Katinka.Im normal Fall treffen wir uns Mittwoch gegen 17 Uhr am Schloß. Ich bin noch ne Woche weg dann bin ich wieder dabei. Evtl macht Hardy ,Börni oder ein anderer diese Woche was. Ansonsten bis demnächst mal. Grüße Paul


----------



## shooan (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

und wo genau am Schloss? 
Hmm was heist gegen 17 Uhr? Würde auch gerne mal mitfahren. 

Aber es lässt sich sicher einrichten von der Arbeit her. 

Grüße


----------



## kreisimeck (3. Juni 2014)

Also wenn ihr morgen ins Bottwartal wollt kenn ich ne Strecke, aber dann 1700 am Bootshaus in Marbach bzw. an der Brücke.

MfG Steffen


----------



## shooan (3. Juni 2014)

Schade würde gerne habe aber Bike Verbot gerade vom Orthopäden. Schuld daran ist ein angebrochener Mittelfußknochen. 

Aber wenn ich wieder Fit bin melde ich mich gerne mal bei dir.

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (4. Juni 2014)

Muß mal schauen, daß es bei mir auch mal wieder klappt.
Wäre schade nicht mehr in der "alten Heimat" zu fahren. 

Heute reicht es mir aber sicher nicht ...

grüße
Robby


----------



## Krid11 (4. Juni 2014)

Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann ja kommen. Ist auch eine gute Runde mit Hin-und Ŕückfahrt. 






,


----------



## shooan (5. Juni 2014)

Hi,

habt ihr hier vielleicht auch eine Whats App gruppe oder so?


----------



## boernie (8. Juni 2014)

ja haben wir


----------



## shooan (8. Juni 2014)

an wen muss man sich denn wenden um in diese Gruppe aufgenommen zu werden?


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. Juni 2014)

Moin aus Detroit, meines Wissens wurde die Watsap Gruppe wieder gelöscht, weil viele wieder ausgetreten sind und oder wie ich dachten es sei nur ein Test, wieder gelöscht haben. Börni lade mich mal ein damit ich drin din! Shoane schick mir eine Private Nachricht mit deiner Handynummer. Sobald ich zurück bin klopf ich bei dir an.Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driver.87 (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

leider kann ich auch nichts mehr in die whatsapp Gruppe schreiben. Wäre schön, wenn mich jemand wieder hinzufügen könnte.

Fährt jemand heute bei dem Traumwetter?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Beton-Paul (11. Juni 2014)

Hallo Sven Schick deine Handynummer an Hardy, er soll dich in der Gruppe aufnehmen! 


driver.87 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> leider kann ich auch nichts mehr in die whatsapp Gruppe schreiben. Wäre schön, wenn mich jemand wieder hinzufügen könnte.
> 
> ...


----------



## w3rd (14. Juni 2014)

Jemand Lust morgen in den pfälzer Wald zu fahren?


----------



## Beton-Paul (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo Danke für die Einladung, ist mir für einen Tag zu stressig. Grüße Paul


----------



## jensn84 (15. Juni 2014)

Wir fahren am Dienstag nach beilstein und von dort aus eine nette runde...wer selbst Bis nach Beilagen kommt ist natürlich immer willkommen die Tour mit zufahren


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. Juni 2014)

Moin, wie sieht es am Mittwoch aus? Hat jemand Lust und Zeit (auch wenn Ferien sind).
17 Uhr am Schloß, ansonsten ab nächste Woche wieder.

Grüße
Paul


----------



## schneckerias (16. Juni 2014)

Spätschicht


----------



## Beton-Paul (21. Juni 2014)

Moin, am kommenden Mittwoch würde ich wieder radeln gehen. Treffpunkt 17 Uhr an der Fußgänger Brücke in Marbach. Grüße Paul


----------



## schneckerias (22. Juni 2014)

Hi Paul,
wenn die Vorbereitungen für Donnerstag bei Zeit erledigt sind, komme ich gerne mit. Jetzt bloß net vom Rädle fliaga


----------



## gapman (22. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

was für Touren macht ihr denn immer so (km, HM, durchs. Km/h)?
Bin was MTB angeht ein Neuling. Hätte aber Bock drauf mal mit anderen MTB'lern zu radeln und neue Strecken und Trails zu erkunden. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (23. Juni 2014)

Hallo Ralf, wir sind ca.2-3 Stunden unterwegs, und legen zwischen 30-45km zurück. Jenach Strecke. Am besten so wenig Asphalt wie möglich. Einfach mal mitkommen. Wir fahren so das alle mitkommen. Grüße Paul





gapman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> was für Touren macht ihr denn immer so (km, HM, durchs. Km/h)?
> Bin was MTB angeht ein Neuling. Hätte aber Bock drauf mal mit anderen MTB'lern zu radeln und neue Strecken und Trails zu erkunden.
> ...


----------



## gapman (23. Juni 2014)

Das klingt gut. 
Mittwoch klappt bei mit leider nicht, aber ansonsten bin ich gerne mal dabei. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Willi777 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich werd auch mal mitfahren, ebenfalls konditionell und technisch nicht so stark. Mal sehen, wann sich der nächste Treffpunkt anbietet (Wohne in Freiberg)


----------



## Beton-Paul (23. Juni 2014)

Willi777 schrieb:


> Ich werd auch mal mitfahren, ebenfalls konditionell und technisch nicht so stark. Mal sehen, wann sich der nächste Treffpunkt anbietet (Wohne in Freiberg)


Hallo Willi ja ich werde das rechtzeitig Posten! Für neue Vorschläge an Strecken sind wir auch immer offen und Dankbar.Und wie sschon geschrieben, , wir lassen niemand zurück.  Grüße Paul


----------



## Willi777 (23. Juni 2014)

Mittwoch ist halt der einzig kindfreie Tag für mich und Frau. Sonst haette es längst mal geklappt


----------



## Beton-Paul (23. Juni 2014)

[QUOist doch super. Ist ja keine Herren Ausfahrt sondern für Jungs und Mädels. E="Willi777, post: 12086311, member: 275342"]Mittwoch ist halt der einzig kindfreie Tag für mich und Frau. Sonst haette es längst mal geklappt[/QUOTE]
Das i


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (25. Juni 2014)

Der Deutsche und sein heiliges Wochenende... 

Ist denn fürs Wochenende schon was geplant bei euch?
Würd auch gern mal ne Runde mitfahren!
Wo startet ihr denn immer so?



Konditionell schaff ich das sicher mitzuhalten, technisch bewege ich mich aber nur auf Level 2-3... nen DH-Trail kann ich also nicht fahren, nen normalen Single-Trail jedoch ohne Probs.


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Juni 2014)

Ich bin am Wochenende nicht da.


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (25. Juni 2014)

Naja Mittwoch ginge bei mir auch. Aber nur Nachmittags.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Juni 2014)

Nun 17 Uhr ist ja Nachmittag


----------



## Willi777 (25. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht mal nen gemeinsam passenden Termin an einem alternativen Tag abstimmen


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Juni 2014)

G


Willi777 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal nen gemeinsam passenden Termin an einem alternativen Tag abstimmen


e
Gerne du kannst hier alles Posten was du möchtest! Genau so kann jeder hier Termine abfragen. Freut mich wenn noch jemand anderes Aktiv ist


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (25. Juni 2014)

Also da hier alle so Termin-Freudig sind, schlage ich einfach mal einen für dieses Wochenende vor:

Diesen Samstag, 25.06.2014 um 14:00 Uhr in Marbach

Wer fährt mit?


----------



## JOehler (25. Juni 2014)

In welcher Größenordnung soll denn die Tour werden?


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Juni 2014)

So eine schöne Tour war es ! 45km und ein paar Höhenmeter.Sven schick Hardy deine Hausnummer damit er dich in der Watsap Gruppe auf nimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stumpjumper11 (26. Juni 2014)

Naja die Tour-Guides und Trail-Kenner seid ihr ja hier, dachte ich... 

Ich könnte natürlich ne Tour um die 40 km planen, doch weiß ich nicht wo in dieser Gegend Trails sind.
Will denn keiner von den Cranks am Samstag mitkommen oder mir per PM seine Handy-Nummer schicken sodass ich mal die Whats-App Gruppe joinen kann?!


----------



## Beton-Paul (26. Juni 2014)

Ich bin bis Sonntag weg, , sonst wäre ich gerne mit gegangen.Der Einzigste der dich in der Gruppe aufnehmen kann ist Hardy! Schick mir deine Handynummer über Private Nachricht und ich schick dir dann seine Nummer damit d u Ihn anschreiben kannst. Zur Info diese Wochenende ist Ludwigsburg Marktplatz Fest!!!!!!! ! GrüßePaul


----------



## Beton-Paul (29. Juni 2014)

Hallo, wie sieht es am Mittwoch bei euch aus! Ich würde wieder radeln gehen. Wenn niemand was anderes Vorschläge, 17 Uhr am Schloß. Grüße Paul


----------



## gapman (29. Juni 2014)

Hätte Lust. Muss schauen ob es mir zeitlich reicht. Kann ich vermutlich am Dienstag einschätzen. Gruß Ralf


----------



## jensn84 (30. Juni 2014)

hat jemand zufälliger weise heute (Montag) Lust eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (30. Juni 2014)

Scheiss Wetter heute, morgen? ,... also Dienstag?


----------



## jensn84 (30. Juni 2014)

das wetter wird doch - laut wetterbericht gibt's am nachmittag kein regen mehr, also bestes biker-wetter 

morgen bin ich beim zahnklempner


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (30. Juni 2014)

Aua weh,... wann willstn los?

Hast ne PM mit meiner Handynummer, add mich auf Whats-App und wir machen das klar!


----------



## jensn84 (30. Juni 2014)

haste ne whats app


----------



## Beton-Paul (30. Juni 2014)

Hallo Jens, ich muss arbeiten wenn du zeit hast Mittwoch, Wetter soll ab morgen besser werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (30. Juni 2014)

sry diesen Mittwoch hab ich 18 Uhr nen Termin - aber der Sommer ist ja noch lang. vll. wirds in den nächsten wochen mal was


----------



## gapman (2. Juli 2014)

Bei mir wird's heute leider nix. Komme nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro. Hoffentlich klappt's das nächste Mal.


----------



## jensn84 (2. Juli 2014)

wie siehts denn bei euch nächsten montag aus? da würden ein kollege und ich ich wieder unsere runde drehen...wer lust/zeit hat einfach melden


----------



## Krid11 (2. Juli 2014)

Fährt heute wer? 
Und wenn, heißt "Treffpunkt Schloß" am Haupteingang oder am Eingang oben, Treffpunkt gegenüber an der Bärenwiese? 
Bis später.


----------



## Beton-Paul (2. Juli 2014)

Krid11 schrieb:


> Fährt heute wer?
> Und wenn, heißt "Treffpunkt Schloß" am Haupteingang oder am Eingang oben, Treffpunkt gegenüber an der Bärenwiese?
> Bis später.


Hallo., ja wir fahren! 17 Uhr am Schloß bei der Bärenwiese.Also da wo wir uns sonst auch treffen.Nicht am Seiteneingang zur Stuttgart Straße. Grüße Paul


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (2. Juli 2014)

jensn84 schrieb:


> wie siehts denn bei euch nächsten montag aus? da würden ein kollege und ich ich wieder unsere runde drehen...wer lust/zeit hat einfach melden



Bin dabei, Jens! 

... vorrausgesetzt das Prob mit meiner Lefty wird nicht schlimmer...


----------



## Krid11 (15. Juli 2014)

Ist morgen was. Treffpunkt?


----------



## driver.87 (15. Juli 2014)

Hi,

wäre morgen auch wieder dabei! 

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn es klappt mit einer Tour.

Gruß Sven


----------



## Beton-Paul (16. Juli 2014)

Sorry bei mir wird es diese Woche nix, desahlb hab ich auch nicht gepostet. Euch viel Spaß
Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krid11 (16. Juli 2014)

Auch wenn hier nix los geht, ich fahre auf alle Fälle.  Falls jemand mit will. 16.20 bis 16.25 Uhr Treffpunkt Brückenhaus.


----------



## jensn84 (17. Juli 2014)

irgendwann trifft es anscheinend jeden :-(

zwischen Sa, den 12.07.14 und Do, den 17.07.14 (13:00 Uhr) wurde mir aus meinem Fahrradkeller in Bietigheim-Bissingen mein Cannondale RZ 140 1 Custom gestohlen. Das Rad war an ein weißes Damen Treckingrad angeschlossen, welches auch fehlt. Die Räder wurden also mit Sicherheit zusammen gestohlen.

Bitte haltet die Augen offen und gebt mir bescheid falls ihr das Rad in natura oder im Netz findet!!!! Finderlohn ist selbstverständlich!

Hier noch ein Bild und die wichtigsten Parts:




Farbe: schwarz-grün
Rahmen: Cannondale RZ 140 Carbon 1 - Größe L
Federgabel: Lefty PBR 140 alloy (mit Aufklebern von 88+)
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Laufräder: DT Swiss XCR 1.5 (race edition)
Bereifung: Continental X-King 2.2 RaceSport
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR (vo + hi)
Lenker: Easton EC 70 Carbon
Shifter: SRAM XO Drehgriffe
Shaltwerk: SRAM XO 9-fach
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 770
Kurbel: Shimano XT 770 (2-fach)
Pedale: Look Quartz Klickpedale
Sattelstütze: FunWorks N-Light
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR (schwarz-weiß)
Kettenstrebenschutz: SKS-Germany

Der Rahmen ist am Steuerrohr, am Oberrohr und am Unterrohr mit Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt. Ein charakteristisches Merkmal ist ein Lackabplatzer am Oberrohr etwa 2cm vor dem Sattelrohr.


----------



## w3rd (19. Juli 2014)

Mein Beileid Jens...
Hat jemand Lust morgen zB in die Pfalz zu fahren? Weinbiet, kalmit... Hab ein auto in das sicher 4 Räder passen


----------



## boernie (21. Juli 2014)

habe diese woche spätschicht


----------



## Krid11 (20. August 2014)

Fährt heut wer?


----------



## mmo2 (30. August 2014)

Hallo, wo fahrt ihr denn immer? Hätte mal Lust mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (3. September 2014)

@mmo2 ich werde morgen am Donnerstag ab ca. 17:30 Uhr eine Runde drehen. Ich wohne/starte in Bietigheim - falls du Zeit und Lust hast können wir uns gern irgendwo treffen und dann gemeinsam eine tour fahren


----------



## Krid11 (3. September 2014)

Freitag ist wieder Critical Mass.







Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust auf eine ruhige Runde. Zwar ohne Trails aber trotzdem ganz lustig. Abfahrt wäre etwa 17.00 Uhr. Rückfahrt im dunkeln, also Licht nicht vergessen. Das Wetter wird hoffentlich halten. Regen gabs die letzte Zeit schließlich schon genug.


----------



## mmo2 (3. September 2014)

jensn84, sorry ist mir morgen zu spät


----------



## Krid11 (10. September 2014)

Will heute Nachmittag ne Runde radeln. 
Abfahrt etwa 17.00 Uhr. Fahrtzeit etwa 2 -3 Stunden.
Vielleicht will ja jemand mit?


----------



## driver.87 (15. September 2014)

Hi, ist diese Woche bei dem Traumwetter was geplant bzw. hätte jemand Lust, was zu machen?

Gruß,
Sven


----------



## Krid11 (15. September 2014)

Mittwoch fahr ich auf alle Fälle eine Runde.


----------



## schneckerias (16. September 2014)

Servus, wann und wo?


----------



## mmo2 (16. September 2014)

Klasse, Wetter ist gut, und ich hab Bereitschaft.....Mir bleibt nur morgends zwischen 7:30 und 9:30 Uhr übrig bis zum Wochenende


----------



## jensn84 (17. September 2014)

wir sind am Donnerstag nachmittag (ich denke ab ca. 17:30 Uhr) in den Strombergen unterwegs - falls sich da jemand einklinken möchte einfach Bescheid geben, dann machen wir nen Treffpunkt auf


----------



## Krid11 (17. September 2014)

Falls jemand mit will, Treffpunkt am Brückenhaus um 16.30 Uhr. 
Fahrtzeit etwa 2 bis 2,5 Stunden.
Zusagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knuffsack (23. September 2014)

Fahrt ihr diesen Mittwoch wieder? Würde gerne mal mit.


----------



## Krid11 (23. September 2014)

Ich fahr wie immer eine Runde. Bleibe aber diesmal hauptsächlich auf Asphalt. Ist mir noch zu feucht im Wald.
Abfahrt etwa 16.00 Uhr


----------



## Knuffsack (24. September 2014)

Wo ist der Treffpunkt? Komme aus Benningen und wenn du willst würd ich gern mit


----------



## Krid11 (24. September 2014)

Kannst gerne mitkommen.
Treffpunkt am Neckar, Anlegestelle Hoheneck, kurz nach 16.00 Uhr. 
Ziel: Grüner Heiner 
Licht für Rückfahrt nicht vergessen.
Bis heute Nachmittag.


----------



## Knuffsack (24. September 2014)

Sorry, kann heute Mittag nixht, hab noch jede Menge extra arbeiten dazu bekommen :/


----------



## Krid11 (1. Oktober 2014)

Da es gestern noch geregnet hat, heute eine Runde hauptsächlich auf Asphalt.
Ziel Schloss Solitude. Abfahrt kurz nach 16.00 Uhr. Treffpunkt Brückenhaus.
Bei Interesse, hier melden.


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (24. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand Lust am Samstag eine Trail orientierte Ausfahrt zu machen?

Aber gemach,... hatte 3 Monate kein Bike mehr und will am Wochenende mein neues Schätzel ausfahren. 

Ihr könnt mir ruhig ne PM schreiben mit eurer Handynummer für WhatsApp oder ähnliches


----------



## Willi777 (24. Oktober 2014)

wo wäre denn das? und welcher schwierigkeitsgrad? ich hatte ne heftige schulter-op. kann zwar wieder gut fahren, aber schläge in arg brutalem gelände geht zu sehr in den bereich rein


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (24. Oktober 2014)

Also mein neues Bike ist quasi ein Enduro, ich muss es aber nicht als solches fahren.

Wenn du eher gemütlich Wald-trails fahren willst, gern!
Meine Fahrtechnik schätze ich auf 2-3 bis ein, meine Kondition jedoch nicht.
Die Bewegt sich nach meine Pause jetzt vielleicht auf 1-2.

Ich kenne mich in Ludwigsburg und Umgebung leider kaum aus. Bin dort erst einmal mit jemanden mit gefahren und kann nicht wirkllich sagen wo es lang geht zu wirklich guten Passagen. Würde jedoch gern mit Leuten aus der Nähe fahren, ist besser als immer allein!
Hier in meiner Umgebung (Backnang bis Waiblingen) kann ich dir jedoch einige geile Pisten zeigen die auch nicht allzu hart sind.

Von LuBu fährt ja jetzt ne S-Bahn nach Backnang, könnte dich am Samstag abholen.
... auch wenn der Thread hier nicht MTB Backnang heißt  ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Willi777 (25. Oktober 2014)

Danke für deine tollen Ideen. Leider hat mir meine Schulter heut Nacht wieder mal zu verstehen gegeben, wo ich gesundheitlich noch stehe. Muss es schon wieder erstmal ein paar Tage sein lassen mit Belastung.


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (27. Oktober 2014)

Geht diese Woche was ?

Plant einer ne geile Herbst-Trail-Ausfahrt?


----------



## Krid11 (31. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand morgen Lust auf eine Runde.
Treffpunkt 12.00 Uhr an der Volksbank Neckarweihingen. Etwa 2-3 Stunden.
Will wer mit ?


----------



## get2easy (15. November 2014)

Hy Jungs, bin neu hier. Gibt es denn so ne schöne enduro bis DH Strecke Raum LB 

Send from my Z2 and Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (16. November 2014)

Also in LB kann  ich dir nicht weiter helfen, kenne die Trails da nicht.

Doch in Backnang und Umgebung gibt's einige schicke Pisten und in Winnenden ist ein netter kleiner BikePark.


----------



## Stumpjumper11 (19. November 2014)

Hat jemand Lust auf ne Ausfahrt am kommenden Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schneckerias (20. November 2014)

Hallo Stumpjumper, ich fahr am Sonntag ne Runde. Hättest eventuell auch Interesse in der Pfalz oder im Schwarzwald zu fahren?

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## mmo2 (22. November 2014)

Ich fahre mit Kumpels am Sonntag im Stromberg herum


----------



## RattiLein (7. März 2015)

Schon einige Zeit tote Hose hier ...
Bin recht neu in LuBu's Umgebung und bislang allein unterwegs. 
Ich (33) fahre durch die örtlichen Begebenheiten beschränkt viel Waldautobahn, freu mich und bevorzuge aber Singletrails (im speziellen auch die die etwas ruppiger sind).
Ich bin eigentlich regelmäßig unterwegs, bezeichne mich selbst aber nicht als Überbiker.
Mein Schnitt liegt etwa bei 30-60km, 0-1300hm je nach Tagesform, Blutzucker und Strecke. 

Ich fahre gerne im Heilbronner Raum (Löwensteiner Berge), Pfälzer Wald, Stromberg ...

Was ich suche sind Biker und Anschluss im Raum LB/S/VAI für gemeinsame Unternehmungen.
Haut in die Tasten, freu mich auf Feedback.

VG


----------



## Willi777 (7. März 2015)

Wenn meine Erkältung abgeklungen ist, bin ich dabei. Wobei ich konditionell schwächer bin. Nach 25-30 km brauch ich ne Pause. Im groben Gelände schon eher


----------



## mmo2 (7. März 2015)

Ich Bike morgen mit Kumpel im Strom-Spielberg.......


----------



## Beton-Paul (8. März 2015)

Guten Morgen,  ich wäre auch mal wieder am Start! Zum Glück ist es jetzt schon wieder länge hell, , das wir auch mal wieder unter der Woche fahren gehen können. Freu mich drauf


----------



## Chuck88 (8. März 2015)

Dito


----------



## mmo2 (8. März 2015)

War echt Coole Tour heute


----------



## Krid11 (10. März 2015)

Wenn es bis morgen trocken bleibt, könnte man es mal wieder im Wald versuchen.
Abfahren würde ich zwischen 16.00 und 16.30 Uhr ab Neckwei.
Falls also noch jemand Bedarf an einer gemütlichen Ausfahrt hat.....


----------



## boernie (10. März 2015)

Hab diese Woche leider nachtschicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krid11 (13. März 2015)

Falls noch jemand mitmachen möchte:
*Heute Critical Mass* *in LB. *
Treffpunkt 17.00 Uhr am Forum. 
Wird zwar nicht so groß wie in Stuttgart,  aber ist schon mal ein Anfang.


----------



## mmo2 (14. März 2015)

Bin morgen wieder im Strom-Spielberg unterwegs.....


----------



## exilschwabe (8. April 2015)

Am Freitag ist wieder die *Critical Mass* in Ludwigsburg angesagt!
*18Uhr *Treffpunkt *Imbis* *am Forum!*
letzten Monat haben wir es schon in die top 10 der aktivsten Städte Deutschlands geschafft, lasst uns dieses mal nach ganz vorne kommen!


----------



## mmo2 (9. April 2015)

Kläre mich doch mal auf, um wa es da genau geht....


----------



## shooan (9. April 2015)

Denke das ich Morgen kommwen werde zum Critical Mass.

Brauch mer bei den Aktuellen Lichtverhältnissen noch ne Lampe oder ist das eher Überbewertet


----------



## exilschwabe (9. April 2015)

An für sich ist es eine art Demo von Fahrradfahrern.
man trifft sich und nimmt dann das Recht Wahr mit dem Fahrrad auf den Straßen durch die Stadt zu fahren.
Sobald man dabei mindestens zu 16t ist gilt man als Kolonne und darf somit bei Ampeln wenn diese auf rot schalten(der erste Fahrer muss sie noch bei grün passiert haben) weiter fahren.
In Stuttgart sind es letztes Jahr im Sommer bis zu 600 Biker gewesen.
Näheres unter: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Critical_Mass_(Aktionsform)

Ein Licht ist nie verkehrt. Ich hab meine Lampe immer im Rucksack dabei.

Und falls jemand für Musik Sorgen kann, nur her damit ;-)


----------



## exilschwabe (9. April 2015)

Und zusätzlich dass man was versucht zu verändern, macht es auch Spaß!

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Critical-Mass-Ludwigsburg/359895670860379


----------



## Krid11 (10. April 2015)

Ich bin dabei.
Hoffentlich kommen mehr wie letztes mal. Ab 100 macht es erst richtig Spaß. 
Bekommen ja auch ein super Wetter heute. Also nix wie raus und hin!!


----------



## exilschwabe (10. April 2015)

Von 100 Leuten werden wir in Lubu noch ne weile träumen...aber geil wäre es auf jeden fall!

Freu mich drauf!
Und anschließend in den Biergarten würd ich sagen ;-)

Und nicht vergessen: *NEUE STARTZEIT 18 Uhr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Krid11 (10. April 2015)

Anschließend Biergarten , bin ich auch dabei.

Bis heute Abend.


----------



## Krid11 (21. April 2015)

Fahre morgen ne Runde. Abfahrt etwa 16.00 bis 16.30 Uhr.
Will jemand mit?


----------



## exilschwabe (15. Mai 2015)

Moin moin zusammen
Am Mittwoch ist der Ride of Silence.
https://criticalmassstuttgart.wordpress.com/2015/05/09/ride-of-silence-2015/
Wer Lust hat hin zu kommen, es wird eine Mitradgelegenheit von Ludwigsburg aus geben.

(Ähnlich wie diese hier
http://mitradstuttgart.de/mitradgelegenheit/2015/05/01/cm-stuttgart.html)

Wäre toll wenn wir ne Gruppe zusammen bekommen.


----------



## windsurfenXXL (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin gerade im Kreis Ludwigsburg für dieses WE und würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mich ggfs. morgen und/oder am Sonntag mit auf eine Tour nehmen würdet!
Freue mich von euch zu hören, denn habe extra mein Bike geputzt und bin hochmotiviert 

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## w3rd (5. Juni 2015)

komplett eingeschlafen hier... 
Hat irgendwer lust auf ne Runde morgen irgendwo wos etwas bergiger ist?

gruß
Manuel


----------



## get2easy (6. August 2015)

Leider ja, aber meine Knie machen seit einigen Monaten Probleme so das ich keine lange Touren fahren kann. Max 30-50km aber freeride wäre interessant für mich was es hier nicht viel gibt. Bin manchmal in Markgröningen im leutelsbachtal Wald von Tamm Richtung Markgröningen dann Parkplatz rechts. Anschließend kann mann da kurz durch den Wald heizen und den einen oder andere Hang runter fahren 

Send from my Z2 and Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (11. November 2015)

Mahlzeit,

waren am Sonntag mal wieder in der Gegend unterwegs. 
Sind von Bietigheim aus Richtung Freudental und in einem großen Bogen mit einigen Trails um Tripsdrill herum und über Kirchheim und Besigheim (dort noch ein Eis geschlabbert) wieder nach Bietigheim. 43km bei schönstem November-Wetter. Traumhaft!!


----------



## jensn84 (11. November 2015)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> 
> waren am Sonntag mal wieder in der Gegend unterwegs.
> Sind von Bietigheim aus Richtung Freudental und in einem großen Bogen mit einigen Trails um Tripsdrill herum und über Kirchheim und Besigheim (dort noch ein Eis geschlabbert) wieder nach Bietigheim. 43km bei schönstem November-Wetter. Traumhaft!!


Hi @Robby2107 - du kommst aus Bietigheim? Ich wohne auch dort, muss aber leider noch 2-3 Wochen pausieren aber würde dann auch wieder meine Runden drehen. Fahrt ihr auch unter der Woche (also aktuelle dann mit Licht usw.)?

Ein Kollege und ich sind eigentlich wöchentlich bei uns in der Gegend unterwegs - diesen Sommer waren wir viel in den Strombergen, da gibt es immer schöne Trails zu entdecken  Wäre nett, noch ein paar mehr Biker aus Bietigheim kennen zu lernen und gemeinsame Ausfahrten zu machen, sofern ihr dazu Lust habt.

Grüße,
Jens


----------



## Robby2107 (11. November 2015)

Hallo Jens,

ich habe bis vor 2 Jahren in Bietigheim (hintern ehem. Colombo jetzte Henry`s) gewohnt. Daher kenne ich mich ganz gut aus in der Gegend. 
Stromberg ist klasse zu fahren und es wird nie langweilig dort. 

Aktuell wohne ich bei Leonberg und mache hier die Gegend (Solitude, Bärensee, Magstadter und Weilimdorfer Trails, ...) unsicher. 

gruß
Robert


----------



## shooan (12. November 2015)

HI @jensn84 und @Robby2107 

schön von Personen zu lesden die auch aus Meiner Ecke kommen. Im Sommer bin ich fast jedes Wochenende im Stromberg gewesen. Wir Starten immer ab Kleinsachsenheim am Aldi Parkplatz.
Vielleicht kann man sich ja mal Treffen zu einer gemeinsamen Runde.

Gruß Shooan


----------



## alexej (14. Januar 2016)

Suche motivierte Fahrer aus dem Raum Ludwigsburg ( Benningen ).


----------



## Willi777 (14. Januar 2016)

Falscher Thread


----------



## alexej (14. Januar 2016)

wieso ?
ich suche Leute die mit mir ne runde drehen würden.


----------



## Willi777 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich meine meinen Post.


----------



## Willi777 (14. Januar 2016)

In nem Monat bin ich dabei übrigens. Momentan geht Nicht wegen Schulter OP.  Mal wieder


----------



## alexej (14. Januar 2016)

viel glück bei der OP.  wenn du wieder kannst, gern melden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exilschwabe (16. Januar 2016)

Moin moin zusammen,
ich würd am Sonntag ne Runde drehen wollen.
Abfahrt/Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr Am Monrepos (Parkplatz)
Wer hat Zeit/Lust?


----------



## alexej (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Wie würde denn die tour aussehen


----------



## exilschwabe (16. Januar 2016)

Das steht noch nicht ganz fest...je nachdem wer alles kommt.
Zeitlich aber so ca 3-4 Stunden.
Konditionell eher was gemütliches.

Müssen eben mal schauen wie das Wetter dann wirklich ist.


----------



## bsnitro (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme aus Schwieberdingen und fahre Allmountain Touren, Trail, und Enduro.
Mein neues Fahrrad kommt ende Februar....danach bei guten Wetter würde ich gerne mit euch ein paar Trails unsicher macher


----------



## shooan (16. Januar 2016)

@bsnitro und @exilschwabe Würde mich auch gerne mit einklinken. einfach etwas einrollen. aber erst wenn meine Erkältung komplett weg ist.
Da diese wohl etwas hartnäckiher ist wäre das auch erst so im Februar. Komme aus Tamm


----------



## alexej (16. Januar 2016)

Ich komme aus Benningen.

Ich fahre immer gerne richtung sendeturm oben am stocksberg und nehme die jonny love  trails.. sollte die jemand kennen.. sind halt touren mit min. 60 km


----------



## Ev1denz (18. Januar 2016)

Komme aus Weilimdorf. Wo fahrt Ihr?
Eher Trails oder km-fressen?


----------



## bsnitro (18. Januar 2016)

Ich bin mehr für Trails zu haben...Touren bis 30 oder 40 km gehen auch noch. Immer den selben Trail hoch und runter zu jagen ist aber auf dauer nicht mein Ding.


----------



## alexej (19. Januar 2016)

@bsnitro ich bin auch eher für trails.. nur leider musst du im Raum Ludwigsburg immer bissle Fahren um an trails zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ev1denz (19. Januar 2016)

40 km geht noch, abhängig von den Höhenmeter


----------



## TasteOsteron (26. Januar 2016)

Servus,

würde mich gerne anschließen falls sich eine Gruppe entwickeln sollte.

Fahre sehr gerne technische Passagen, viel Trail, weniger Strecke. Aber 40km ist kein Thema.

Komme aus Bi-Bi

Grüße,
Cem


----------



## wastl59 (10. Februar 2016)

Ich komme aus Sachsenheim, mein Revier ist das Stromberggebiet. Dort kann mann ohne Probleme 1000 hm bolzen bei nur 40km Strecke


----------



## get2easy (18. Februar 2016)

Hallo 
Wir sind z. Zt zu dritt eventuell kommt einer noch vielleicht nach der Kur mit dann mit. Wir würde dann auch gerne durch wälder heizen. 40 bzw 60km auch kein Ding aber nur auf geraden Feldern oder Berg hoch bzw runter ist auf Dauer langweilig.


----------



## get2easy (18. Februar 2016)

Alles Fully und sind bissle junger 32 bis 43


----------



## Kathi81 (18. Februar 2016)

Hi ich suche ein paar Leute die Lust auf Touren in LB haben. Tagestouren sind für mich ausreichend. Fahre seit einem Jahr. Grüße aus der Weststadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exilschwabe (19. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
wir hatten bis vor ner weile ja noch nen regelmäßigen Treff.
Würde diesen gerne wieder ins Leben rufen.


Deswegen schlag ich vor:
Mittwochs um 18:30 Uhr am Monrepos Parkplatz

Die strecken werden je nach Wetter und Teilnehmer flexibel geplant.

Eines vornweg: Es wird ne eher gemütliche Veranstaltung werden.
Ich hab die Erfahrung bei Gruppen gemacht, dass einige mit zu "sportlichen" Ambitionen los legen und Neulinge dann schnell den Spaß daran verlieren.

In diesem Sinne: Ride on!

mal gucken ob wir das wieder hinbekommen.
Ich würde mich jedenfalls freuen!


----------



## Kathi81 (19. Februar 2016)

Hi sehr gerne und ich freu mich. Mittwochs könnte ich alle 2 Wochen, da ich jeden 2. Mittwoch eben Termin habe. Aber ich denke das passt. Donnerstags oder samstags wäre ich noch flexibler. Wann würden wir das erste mal starten? Liebe Grüße


----------



## exilschwabe (19. Februar 2016)

Kathi81 schrieb:


> Hi sehr gerne und ich freu mich. Mittwochs könnte ich alle 2 Wochen, da ich jeden 2. Mittwoch eben Termin habe. Aber ich denke das passt. Donnerstags oder samstags wäre ich noch flexibler. Wann würden wir das erste mal starten? Liebe Grüße



Also ich bin da flexibel, von mir aus auch gerne Donnerstags.
würde dann direkt kommende Woche die erste tour starten.

Kurze Frage(n): wie ist dein Können so ca.? (Fahrtechnik/Kondition/etc.)
dann kann ich mir vorher schon ein par Gedanken über die Strecke machen.

Helmlampe vorhanden? (Licht am Lenker ist da eher unpraktisch im Gelände)


----------



## Kathi81 (19. Februar 2016)

Hi ich könnte am 16/17.3, vorher bin ich im Urlaub und geschäftlich unterwegs. Stufe mich als Anfänger ein.Ne erste kleine Tour würde mir reichen. Im Moment habe ich noch keine Stirnlampe. Kann ich aber bis dahin besorgen. Trails bin ich nur 1-2 leichte gefahren. Also alles ausbaufähig. Ich hoffe das schreckt dich nicht ab. Passt dir das?


----------



## Kathi81 (19. Februar 2016)

Kondition Mittel, vom laufen und Basketball spielen soweit ok, noch ausbaufähig.


----------



## exilschwabe (19. Februar 2016)

Ok, dann geht's mitte März los!
Bleibt´s dann bei Donnerstags?

Und wie gesagt: es wird auf alle Rücksicht genommen und angemessen geplant/gefahren.

Meinen Nachbarn hab ich von 0 auf 100 ("Forstautobahn" auf Bad Wildbad) innerhalb von 4 Monaten bekommen ;-)
Dann klappt das bei dir auch.


----------



## shooan (19. Februar 2016)

@exilschwabe 
das klingt gut, auch von der Uhrzeit her. 
Suche auch ne kleine Gruppe wo man Regelmäßig ein klein wenig fährt.
Jetzt durch den Winter und Krankheiten bin ich total eingerostet. Meistens fahre ich unter der Woche ne kleine Neckartour mit einem Abstecher in den Forst von Bietigheim. Wochenende gehts mal in den Stromberg oder auch wo anders hin. gewohnt bin ich Tagestouren mit guten 1000 hm. Da möchte ich auch wieder hin.


----------



## Robby2107 (19. Februar 2016)

Na dann hau rein, Kathi.

Wie gesagt, Angebot steht auch mal in der Ecke Leonberg/Solitude ne Runde zu drehen und wer mag kann sich da auch gern anschließen.
Sind bei mir meist um Streckenlänge, hm und Schwierigkeit variabel (bis einschließlich S2).
Euch viel Spaß in der LBer-Ecke und vielleicht reicht es mir auch mal wieder zeitlich bei euch mit zu fahren.

gruß
Robby


----------



## TasteOsteron (19. Februar 2016)

Donnerstags habe ich Training, wenn dann eher Mittwochs bei mir, oder dann halt am WE.

Vom kônnen her habe ich keine Probleme. Trails, Downhill oder gemütlich dahingleiten.

Habe eine Lupine Piko als Helmlampe, da wird die Nacht zum Tage


----------



## Kathi81 (19. Februar 2016)

Klasse, bin Donnerstag 17.3 um 18:30 dabei. Welche Ecke treffen wir uns? Bis dann freu mich, vor allem wenn ich dann in 4 Monaten fit bin!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kathi81 (19. Februar 2016)

Danach kommt ich gern auch mal nach Leonberg, dann eher am WE wenn es etwas wärmer ist. Freu mich drauf!


----------



## get2easy (21. Februar 2016)

Also Donnerstag klappt es wunderbar, da könnte eventuell noch ein freund mitfahren wenn er Geschäftlich keine TelKo hat. 17.30 von der Zeit her wäre angemäss. Über Winter sind wir bissle eingerostet. Bin erfahren, freund noch am Anfang mit Fully


----------



## Kathi81 (21. Februar 2016)

17:30 wird  mir etwas eng. 18:30 klappt bei mir. Passt das?


----------



## get2easy (21. Februar 2016)

Geht auch


----------



## Kathi81 (21. Februar 2016)

Monrepos Parkplatz 18:30


----------



## Kathi81 (21. Februar 2016)

Donnerstag 17.3 freu mich bis dann


----------



## get2easy (21. Februar 2016)

Bis dann


----------



## get2easy (22. Februar 2016)

Ist noch jemand mit dabei


----------



## TasteOsteron (22. Februar 2016)

Würde mich anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bsnitro (22. Februar 2016)

Sobald mein neues Fahrrad da ist bin ich auch dabei


----------



## get2easy (22. Februar 2016)

Dann sind wir schon mal sicher zu dritt, eventuell der freund von mir dann wären wir zu viert


----------



## TasteOsteron (22. Februar 2016)

Das freut mich, je mehr desto interessanter. Wie alt seit ihr?


----------



## get2easy (22. Februar 2016)

43
Und 41


----------



## Kathi81 (22. Februar 2016)

34 Jahr, wird bestimmt super


----------



## get2easy (22. Februar 2016)

Natürlich, super Biker Super leute und Laune. Wir haben schon ne gute Bike Gruppe in Kroatien die umfasst cca 50 Leute uns täglich wird gefahren durch Wald und Matsch aber auch Straße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TasteOsteron (22. Februar 2016)

Dann sind wir altertechnisch nah beieinander! Bin selber 36.

Fahrt ihr auch gern mal einen anspruchsvollen Trail?


----------



## Kathi81 (22. Februar 2016)

Also ich bin noch völlig Neuland...aber lernfähig..


----------



## get2easy (22. Februar 2016)

Ja natürlich, können wir alles beibringen


----------



## Kathi81 (22. Februar 2016)

Super das freut mich echt!


----------



## bsnitro (22. Februar 2016)

Ich bin 32 und fahre auch lieber spaßige Trails


----------



## get2easy (22. Februar 2016)

Sauber, aber erstmal denn "Anfängern" bissle zeigen wie es geht umso später der spass


----------



## exilschwabe (23. Februar 2016)

sry war n bissle offline die letzten tage.

18:30Uhr passt bei mir auch wunderbar...Hauptsache biken, da spielt die Uhrzeit keine Rolle ^^

kurz ein par worte zu mir:
bin (bald) 30 und seid knapp 6 Jahren aufm MTb unterwegs...früher hauptsächlich XC und jetzt eher Allmountain.

Hab ne weile mit nem Kumpel den Mittwochsbiketreff in Lubu gemacht bis der dann mangels Teilnehmer eingeschlafen ist...war immer ne spaßige Aktion. Würde mich deswegen freuen wenn es da wieder was geben würde.

Kann mich da meinen Vorrednern anschließen: erst mal den "Neulingen" n bissl Technik und Sicherheit vermitteln und dann auch mal gerne schnellere/härtere Touren fahren. Kenn im Bereich Welzheimerwald einige schöne Trails die wir dann fahren können!


----------



## exilschwabe (23. Februar 2016)

Sollen wir dann nächste Woche den ersten Termin festlegen?

Diesen Donnerstag komm ich direkt aus der Arbeit mit dem Bike.
Da wäre es n bissl heftig dann direkt zur nächsten Tour aufzubrechen.

Außer ihr kommt nach Winnenden und wir fahren hier gemeinsam los


----------



## bsnitro (23. Februar 2016)

Ich kann erst in drei oder vier Wochen


----------



## get2easy (23. Februar 2016)

Morgen geht es mal los, nächste Woche können wir auch wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## get2easy (23. Februar 2016)

Oder wir kommen dann nach winnenden nw


----------



## exilschwabe (23. Februar 2016)

Morgen ist bei mir schlecht.

@get2easy  Wann könntet ihr in Winnenden (genauer Nelmersbach) sein?
Ich komm frühestens um 17 Uhr raus.


----------



## get2easy (24. Februar 2016)

Sorry, habe  was da was verwechselt. Morgen fahren wir, net heute


----------



## get2easy (24. Februar 2016)

Den Tag verwechselt


----------



## exilschwabe (25. Februar 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen.
kommt Ihr dann heute in meine Gegend?


----------



## get2easy (25. Februar 2016)

Also heute mal zum Anfang, wie  besprochen. Nw bei dir, wenn es das Wetter zulässt


----------



## exilschwabe (25. Februar 2016)

Es soll laut Vorhersage ab heute Mittag trocken bleiben.

kommt Ihr dann mit der Bahn?
Wann seid Ihr ca da?


----------



## get2easy (25. Februar 2016)

Ja heute hier in LB wie besprochen.


----------



## exilschwabe (25. Februar 2016)

Bin doch heute mit dem Bike im Geschäft.
Von dem her würde es nur von hier aus klappen.

Brauch ansonsten ca ne Stunde wenn ichs laufen lass auch etwas schneller, nach Freiberg.
Ne Runde um Lubu ist dann vermutlich nicht mehr drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## get2easy (25. Februar 2016)

Also ich war jetzt da bis vor 5 Minuten. Enttäuscht, keiner da. Kein Wunder das hier im forum wenig los ist. Das war es dann


----------



## get2easy (8. März 2016)

Ich bin erstmal aus dem Rennen, Schulter wird operiert. Heilungsprozess mindestens 6 Monate


----------



## exilschwabe (10. März 2016)

get2easy schrieb:


> Ich bin erstmal aus dem Rennen, Schulter wird operiert. Heilungsprozess mindestens 6 Monate


Oh shit...dir gute Besserung!!!


----------



## get2easy (10. März 2016)

Danke, dass werde ich brauchen. Fünf kortison spritzen innerhalb sechs Monate hat leider nicht geholfen, deswegen Op

Gesendet von meinem E6853 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bsnitro (12. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
mein neues Bike ist da.
Wer hat Lust morgen eine Runde zu drehen?
Gruß


----------



## bsnitro (12. März 2016)

@get2easy gute Genesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## get2easy (12. März 2016)

Danke, bsnitro

Gesendet von Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## get2easy (12. März 2016)

Welches bike hast du gekauft? 

Gesendet von Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## bsnitro (12. März 2016)

Das hier


----------



## get2easy (12. März 2016)

Cool,  1x11? Finde gerade meine lesebrille nicht. Welche Bike 

Gesendet von Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## bsnitro (12. März 2016)

get2easy schrieb:


> Cool,  1x11? Finde gerade meine lesebrille nicht. Welche Bike
> 
> Gesendet von Rotwild G1 Gravity



Ja, X01.
Ist eine Propain Tyee CF first edition.


----------



## get2easy (12. März 2016)

Sauber, aber der hintere Teil wo der Dämpfer sitzt erinnert mich stark an GT. Ansonsten Top bike. Mein Baby wird jetzt auf zwei fach umgerüstet. Manchmal konnte ich nicht hochfahren bzw war sehr anstrengend und ich will die Fahrt genießen und mich nicht quälen. Na dann wie auch sei, gute Fahrt, viel Spaß und Hals und Beinbruch 

Gesendet von Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## get2easy (12. März 2016)

Das ist mein Baby 

Gesendet von Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## bsnitro (12. März 2016)

get2easy schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 472153
> Das ist mein Baby
> 
> Gesendet von Rotwild G1 Gravity


Gefällt mir


----------



## get2easy (12. März 2016)

Jetzt bin ich am überlegen denn hauptrahmen in blau und die schere in Gift grün zu eloxieren lassen. Da ich sowieso Ausfall habe hätte ich Zeit das alles abzubauen und den Klarlack runterzumachen

Gesendet von Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## Kathi81 (17. März 2016)

Hi heute um 18:30 am Monrepos, bis später Stirnlampe hab ich besorgt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## get2easy (17. März 2016)

Ich bin nicht dabei. Schulter macht nicht mit 

Gesendet von Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## bsnitro (17. März 2016)

Ich könnte mitkommen...aber mit ein bisschen Verspätung und hone beleuchtung...wäre es ok?


----------



## Kathi81 (17. März 2016)

Ich bin vor Ort, es hatten sich noch ein paar mehr angekündigt. Ich hoffe die kommen. Ich hab Beleuchtung dabei


----------



## bsnitro (17. März 2016)

Ich bin um 18.45 da


----------



## get2easy (17. März 2016)

Sauber, viel Spaß 

Gesendet von Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## Kathi81 (17. März 2016)

Alles klar ich warte. Ich bin Anfängerin also hoffe du langweilst dich nicht


----------



## Kathi81 (17. März 2016)

Was ist mit dem Rest? War ja fix ausgemacht


----------



## bsnitro (17. März 2016)

Bin unterwegs...bis gleich


----------



## Kathi81 (17. März 2016)

Alles klar warte am Parkplatz Monrepos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exilschwabe (18. März 2016)

Guten Morgen zusammen...
Sry mir ist gestern aufm Weg zum Monrepos die Kette gerissen und hatte mein Handy dahoim vergessen.

Hoffe Ihr hattet ne schöne Tour!

Ich würde heute Abend ne Runde drehen falls jemand Motivation hat.


----------



## Jabberwoky (19. März 2016)

Servus,
komme aus dem schönen Bayern (nähe München). Ich habe so alle 2-3 Wochen eine Woche durchgehend in Lubu beruflich zu tun. Könnt ich mich da mal Euch anschließen, da sich die Locals ja doch besser auskennen. Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob ich dann ein Bremser für Euch bin. Aber einen Versuch wäre es mal wert. Wann und wo trefft Ihr Euch denn immer?


----------



## exilschwabe (21. März 2016)

Guten Morgen,
einen wirklich regelmäßigen Treff gibt es derzeit nicht.
Melde dich einfach wenn das nächste mal In Lubu bist, da lässt sich dann bestimmt was machen.
Ich bin diese Woche im Urlaub, kommende sollte es dann aber funktionieren.

Donnerstag der 31.03 wäre bei mir dann wieder möglich.


----------



## exilschwabe (31. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen!
Wäre heute jemand am Start?!
Falls ja bitte bis um 17Uhr bescheid geben dass ich es zeitlich planen kann.

Würd mich freuen wenn es klappt!!


----------



## SonsOfGravity (15. April 2016)

Hi zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig und mein Thema passt hier her:

Ich komme auch aus Ludwigsburg und suche aktuell lokale Interessenten für mein
Enduro-Bike, welches  zum
Verkauf steht.

Es handelt sich um ein Transition Covert Carbon in Gr.L und hochwertiger Austattung (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...ght&utm_medium=feature&utm_campaign=bikemarkt).

Der Preis ist verhandelbar, sollte jemand Interesse haben und noch ein neues Bike für die 2016er-Saison sucht, freue ich mich über eine PM.

Grüße Tim


----------



## jensn84 (2. Mai 2016)

Da hier vor ein paar Seiten auch der Stromberg mal Thema war:

Wir sind heute ab ca. 17:00 Uhr ab Horrheim (Parkplatz an den Badeseen) zu einer Runde im Stromberg unterwegs. Falls es Kurzentschlossene gibt, dann einfach hier oder per PN melden.

Trails und Höhenmeter sind garantiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robby2107 (4. Mai 2016)

Melde mich auch mal wieder kurz hier zu Wort:
Wenn mal Interesse besteht bei Leonberg/Solitude/Bärensee/Magstadt zu fahren, dann einfach mal die Hand heben. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## Robby2107 (6. Mai 2016)

Jemand Lust auf ne Tour morgen??


----------



## w3rd (6. Mai 2016)

Eigentlich schon aber bin voellig außer form...


----------



## Robby2107 (6. Mai 2016)

Also ich fahr mit nen paar Leuten ab Höfingen morgen. Wer mag kann sich gerne anschließen. 
Bin auch nicht mehr in Form ...  und genau das muss sich ändern 

gemeiselt mit einem S2 und CM13


----------



## cubescott (14. Mai 2016)

Obwohl es ausnahmsweise so gar nichts mit Trails zu tun hat, möchte ich euch zu unserer *Benefizradtour für die Renovierung des Tierheims Ludwigsburg* einladen. *Samstag 21.05.16 Start am Rathaus in Walheim um 6.00 Uhr.* Unter dem Motto "Enztalradweg Hin und zurück" ist zwischen dem vollen Programm "Walheim-Enzquelle-Walheim" (ca. 220 km) und Kurzstrecken z.B. "Walheim-Mühlacker-Walheim" alles möglich. Als Startgeld sollte jeder pro gefahrenen Kilometer 10 Cent für das Tierheim LB spenden.

Viele BOA-Grüsse
Rainer


----------



## VuffiRaa (25. Mai 2016)

Servus,

im BikePark Winnenden sind wir gerade dabei eine Erweiterung vorzunehmen, die sich vorallem an Touren bzw. Endurofahrer richtet. Wir schaufeln gerade an Spitzkehren, Steilabfahrten und Steinfeldern. Der Dualslalom bleibt bestehen, aber auf angrenzenden Fläche entsteht ein Spielplatz und Übungsgelände für Geländeradsport der Extraklasse. 

Falls jemand Interesse hat mitzuhelfen, dann bitte bei mir melden. 

Bis bald,
Robin


----------



## Sanchez1980 (3. April 2019)

Servus.
Bin auch aus Sachsenheim und fahre jeden Freitag um 18.00 Uhr mit unserem Sportverein durch die Trails im Stromberg, Rotenackerwald und Bi-Bi Forst.
Falls noch jemand eine Meute zum mitfahren sucht: einfach mal melden.
Die Gruppe ist altersmäßig von Mitte 30 bis Mitte 50.
Km: 30 bis 40, HM 350+, Dauer ca. 2h, danach Mafia-Torte und Kaltschale gegen Unterhopfung beim freundlichen Italiener unseres Vertrauens.
Während der Fahrt viel Spaß, Frotzeleien und lustige Sprüche.

So long.

Greetz 
Thorsten


----------



## wastl59 (3. April 2019)

Hallo Thorsten,
leider geht bei mir Freitags garnix, ich bin von Beruf Teigdesigner und muss um 22:30 Uhr zur Arbeit. Da ist mir der Schlaf wichtiger als das biken. Gerne jedoch würde ich mal an einem Samstag oder Sonntag eine Runde mit dir oder deinen Kollegen fahren. Meine Runden im Stromberg sind meist so 35 - 50km und ca. 750 - 900 hm. in etwa 3,5 Std.


----------



## mmo2 (3. April 2019)

Thorsten, da schließ ich mich nächste Woche Freitag mal an. Wo trifft man sich da?

grüssle Peter


----------



## Sanchez1980 (3. April 2019)

wastl59 schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> leider geht bei mir Freitags garnix, ich bin von Beruf Teigdesigner und muss um 22:30 Uhr zur Arbeit. Da ist mir der Schlaf wichtiger als das biken. Gerne jedoch würde ich mal an einem Samstag oder Sonntag eine Runde mit dir oder deinen Kollegen fahren. Meine Runden im Stromberg sind meist so 35 - 50km und ca. 750 - 900 hm. in etwa 3,5 Std.



Servus.
Im Winterhalbjahr fahren wir Sonntags um 10.00 Uhr. 
Im Sommer ist es vom Verein aus leider immer Freitags, sorry...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sanchez1980 (3. April 2019)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Thorsten, da schließ ich mich nächste Woche Freitag mal an. Wo trifft man sich da?
> 
> grüssle Peter


Hast PN...


----------



## wastl59 (3. April 2019)

Wo trefft ihr euch, mal schauen ob ich mal Sonntags mitfahre


----------



## Robby2107 (8. April 2019)

Servus zusammen,

muß mich als alter MTB-Ludwigsburger doch mal melden. 

Ich starte aktuell einen neuen Versuch in Leonberg, u.a. mit einer WA-Gruppe um wieder Touren zu planen und neuen gleichgesinnte Leute zu treffen.
Momentan ist alles noch in der Findungsphase, nichtsdestotrotz möchte ich aber auch hier das Angebot machen:
Wer von den Ludwigsburgern in der Nähe Höfingen/Leonberg wohnt (Ditzingen, Korntal-M., ...) oder einfach mal bei uns mitfahren will, darf sich gern per PN bei mir für die WA-Gruppe melden.


Vielleicht läßt sich auch mal ein Gruppen-Treffen mit gemeinsamer Ausfahrt arrangieren. 

Link zum Leonberger Thread

Grüße
Robby


----------



## hbiker13 (10. April 2019)

Servus zusammen,

ich starte regelmäßig in LB meine Runde mit dem Crosser.
Das Hardtail habe ich aktuell in Löchgau stehen und drehe von dort die Runden durch Stromberg/Zabergäu.
Wenn das Wetter mitmacht ist für morgen die nächste Feierabendrunde geplant. Start ca. 18:15 in Löchgau. Ca. 25km/380HM. Zum Großteil Singletrails.
Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne melden.

Grüße


----------



## hbiker13 (16. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

würde gerne an Ostersonntag oder Ostermontag eine etwas größere Runde drehen. Um die 80km/1900HM.
Starten würde ich in Gronau bei Oberstenfeld. Habe mir in Komoot eine Runde zusammengestellt welche auch die meisten der von den Trailsurfers angelegten Trails enthält. Freue mich über weitere Mitfahrer. Starten möchte ich Morgens/Vormittags.

Grüße


----------



## mentalspagat (31. August 2022)

Ist das hier / die Gruppe noch aktuell?


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. August 2022)

mentalspagat schrieb:


> Ist das hier / die Gruppe noch aktuell?


Die Gruppe liest vielleicht noch mit,aber hat sich aufgelöst in...
Einzelfahrer ..E-Bikefahrer...gar nicht mehr Fahrer....ab und zu Fahrer(ich).
Gruß
Tom


----------



## mmo2 (31. August 2022)

Schaue auch nur rein, wenn es was neues gibt...


----------



## mentalspagat (31. August 2022)

Immerhin 2 Antworten 
Gibt es hier denn vielleicht jemanden, der wie ich eher CrossCountry-orientiert ist? Weniger Abfahrt / krasse Trails / Bikepark / ...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chuck88 (1. September 2022)

mentalspagat schrieb:


> Immerhin 2 Antworten
> Gibt es hier denn vielleicht jemanden, der wie ich eher CrossCountry-orientiert ist? Weniger Abfahrt / krasse Trails / Bikepark / ...?


Ich fahre viel XC im Stromberg rund um Hohenhaslach, Horrheim, Ochsenbach bis nach Zaberfeld. Wohne im Bi-Bi.


----------



## Robby2107 (1. September 2022)

mentalspagat schrieb:


> Immerhin 2 Antworten
> Gibt es hier denn vielleicht jemanden, der wie ich eher CrossCountry-orientiert ist? Weniger Abfahrt / krasse Trails / Bikepark / ...?


Servus,

was sind denn für Dich "krasse Trails"? Davon hat es hier im Umkreis sowieso nicht viel meiner Ansicht nach. 

Bin aus Höfingen, daher nicht weit weg. 

grüße


----------



## mmo2 (1. September 2022)

Komme aus Mundelsheim, fahre des öfteren hier in der gegend, auch im Stromberg, Zaberfeld....Hab Enduro, also eher ungeeignet für längere XC Touren


----------



## mentalspagat (2. September 2022)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> was sind denn für Dich "krasse Trails"? Davon hat es hier im Umkreis sowieso nicht viel meiner Ansicht nach.
> 
> ...


"Krass" ist für mich: Alles, was über S1 raus geht


----------



## mentalspagat (2. September 2022)

Chuck88 schrieb:


> Ich fahre viel XC im Stromberg rund um Hohenhaslach, Horrheim, Ochsenbach bis nach Zaberfeld. Wohne im Bi-Bi.


Hast PN


----------



## NettZwerg (25. September 2022)

Guten Tag Gemeinde,

vor vielen Jahren wohnte ich in Ludwigsburg und fuhr bei euren Touren mit. Damals gab es einen Patrick, der mit dem Fahrrad durch Island fuhr. Ihm gab ich meine Islandkarten. Dummerweise vergaß ich, mir seine Adresse geben zu lassen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wer das ist?
Markus, jetzt aus Minden, Ostwestfalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (27. Oktober 2022)

Wir fahren morgen weder krass, noch schnell, noch weit, sondern
*BOA-Halloween-Nightride*
Dunkle Gestalten pilgern auf dunklen Pfaden bis sie an einer einsamen Location dem Vampirblut-Doping frönen. Die Klänge, die aus der Jukebox wabern, verheißen auch nix gutes
Wer Lust hat, Start Freitag 18.30h am Radsportheim an der Enz in Besigheim.
Bitte Glaserl selbst mitbringen um sich seine Rezeptur einzuflößen.


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Oktober 2022)

NettZwerg schrieb:


> Guten Tag Gemeinde,
> 
> vor vielen Jahren wohnte ich in Ludwigsburg und fuhr bei euren Touren mit. Damals gab es einen Patrick, der mit dem Fahrrad durch Island fuhr. Ihm gab ich meine Islandkarten. Dummerweise vergaß ich, mir seine Adresse geben zu lassen. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wer das ist?
> Markus, jetzt aus Minden, Ostwestfalen.


Hat es sich schon geklärt?


----------



## NettZwerg (31. Oktober 2022)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Hat es sich schon geklärt?


Leider nein. Kennst Du den?


----------

